# Ha van esetleg valami kerdesed



## Anonymous (2003 Január 26)

Sziasztok!

Ugy gondoltam csinalok egy technikai forumot. Szoval hogyha van valami gond, kerdesed a gepeddel kapcsolatban akkor nyugodtan nyissal egy topicot es probalok segiteni neked  :444:


Udv, Peter


----------



## Mami (2003 Január 26)

*Kerdes*

A Technikai forum csak computerrel kapcsolatos kerdeseket tartalmazhat,vagy egyeb mas - a technikaval kapcsolatos - erdekessegeket is taglalhat ?


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Január 26)

Tobbnyire szamitogepes kerdeseitekre valaszolnek itt. De nyitok egy uj forumot abba majd lehet erdekes technikai ujdonsagokrol is beszelni.


----------



## cukorka (2003 Január 27)

*Kerdes*

Keszitetek web lapokat is? Nekem szuksegem lenne egy computeresre aki ki tudna jonni es egy kicsit segitene mert valami nem megy a gepemmel allandoan lefagy.


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Január 27)

*Le a kalappal elottetek*

Nagyon szep es tetszetos az oldal.
Ki csinalta a grafikat?
Kivanok sok sikert es ajanlani fogom a baratimnak is.


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Január 27)

*Re: Le a kalappal elottetek*

Kedves Cukorka!

Igen csinalunk weblapokat rendelesre is.
Nos a geped fagyasa nagyon sok dologtol lehet. Lehet hogy a windows van egy kicsit meghulyulve, de lehet hogy Hardware hibaja van. Ezt igy latatlanbol nem tudom megmondani esetleg ha ugy gonololod elmehetek hozzad es megnezhetem a gepet. De ezt sajnos csak egy tiszteletdij eleneben tudom megtenni nincsen sok idom, eleg elfoglat vagyok  



Csocso írta:


> Nagyon szep es tetszetos az oldal.
> Ki csinalta a grafikat?
> Kivanok sok sikert es ajanlani fogom a baratimnak is.


Szia!
Mindent en csinaltam a weblapon a grafikat is.
Orulok hogy tetszik a weblap es remelem hogy jol fogod erezni magadat a forumon. :777:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 Január 30)

*Petyóca!*

Szívböll gratulálok a munkádhoz!
Ez már döfi!
Nekem is nagyon tetszik az oldal!
További sok sikert kívánok a munkádhoz!


----------



## Feri T (2003 Január 30)

Kedves Admin !!!

A beszelgeto felhasznaloinak nem mukodik a hosszu o es u betu.(mint ozike,urraketa)
Tisztelettel megkerlek,hogy csinalj valamit,mert alig lehet elolvasni egy uzenetet a sok kriksz-kraksz miatt.

Koszi


----------



## bogyomama (2003 Január 31)

*"e-mail"*

Sziasztok!

Hogy az elejen kezdjem.Egy masik tarsasaghoz partoltam at.Neve;ROGERS.Az elozo a Sympatico volt.Lelkiismeretfurdalasom van,mert soha semmi bajom nem volt veluk es megis hutlen lettem hozzajuk.De,erre is meg van a magyarazatom.Mivel a Rogers szolgaltatja a Tv.musoraimat ugy gondoltam, az internet is jo volna toluk.
De itt lett a bibi.Nem engedi hasznalni a nevet.Ami ertheto.Tehat egy uj e-mail cimet kene krealnom,de hogy?
Meg annyit,elhagyott a computeres fium(hala Istennek,bannya kanya,stb...)Mar sok mindent megoldottam egyedul,amire buszke is vagyok.A fiam szavaival elve, -anyam,a te korosztalyod,meg a taviranyitotol is fel- akkor nem kell sokat regelnem a trottyos korszakomrol...
Kerlek ird meg a lepeseket,hogy hogy is kezdjek hozza."@rogers.com"
De konyha nyelven.Kerlek....


Sziasztok...


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Január 31)

Sziasztok!

Zsokuci---> Koszi szepen nagyon jol esett :mrgreen: 

Feri T---->Dolgzom a dolgon egyfolytaba keresem a hibat egyenlore eredmenytelenul remelhetoleg minnel hamarabb meg lesz javitva 





bogyomama írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kerlek ird meg a lepeseket,hogy hogy is kezdjek hozza."@rogers.com"
> De konyha nyelven.Kerlek....
> ...



Ok szoval induljunk az alapokbol.....

Legelszor is kell egy e-mail cim a rogers-tol amit meg is kellet hogy kapjal egyet (a rogersos kony hatuljaba van ott megtalaod az e-mailcimedet es a jelszavadat is)
Hogyha esetleg kell masik e-mail cim irjal es akkor azt is leirom hogyan kell csinalni.

Na akkor megvan az e-mail cimunk es a jelszavunk kinyitjuk az outlook express-t mikor kinyilt a "*Tools"* ra kell rakattintani amit a felul meg lehet talani a Tools bol ki kell vallasztani az "*Accounts*..."-ot kattinsal ra, feljon egy ablak ott lathadot a jelenlegi e-maileidet. (En azt javaslom hogy a sympico-s e-maileket toroljed le mert azok mar ugysem elnek rakattintasz az accountra es utanna pedig a "*remove*"-ra.) 
Ujj accountot ugy tudsz csinalni hogy rakattintasz az "*Add*"-ra ahol pedig a "*Mail*"-t valasztod ki. Feljon egy ablak. Ott kerni fogja a Display nevet amihez azt irsz be amit akarsz nem szamit mit irsz be. " *Next*"-et nyomsz es utanna pedig a kovetkezonel az e-mailcimet kerdi ahova be irod a rogersons e-mailedet tehat [email protected]. Megint "*Next*"-et nyomsz es a kovetkezo reszben lesz 2 kis rublika amit ki kell toltened az elsobe aminek az a cime hogy "*Incoming mail pop3,imap or http) server:*" ennek a rublikajaba beirod hogy "*pop*". A masodik rublikaba aminek a cime az hogy "*Outgoing mail (smtp) server:" *ennek a rublikajaba beirod hogy *smtp*. Mikor ez megvan akkor kattinsal a "*next*"-re. Itt ismet 2 rublika van amit ki kell tolteni az elsobe aminek a cime az hogy "*Account name:" *beirod a rogerszos e-mail cimedet tehat [email protected] a kovetkezo rublikaba aminek az a neve hogy "*password:" *ide beirod a jelszavadat amit a rogers adott. Ezutan *nextre *kattintasz es utanna a *finishre*. Na de ezzel meg nem vegeztunk! Utanna viszamesz az accountokhoz es elvileg kell egy uj acountank lennie ott "pop" neven. Erre dupla klikk feljon egy ablak. Kattinsal a "*servers*" tab ra es es ott pedig az aljan latni fogsz egy szoveget "*outgoing mail servers*" az alatt lesz meg egy szoveg "*My server requires authentication*" ez a szoveg elott lesz egy kis *check box azt pipald ki*. Ezutan kattinsal az *ok*-ra es keszen van minden.

Remelem ez segit. Ha esetleg megesem akkor itt van egy link a rogers is leirja lepesrol lepesre kepekkel egyutt: http://www.rogershelp.com/help/content/trouble/email/1b1_oe.shtml


----------



## Ali Baba (2003 Február 2)

*Kerdes*

Sziasztok!

Tetszik az uj lap sok sikert hozza!

Mas! Szeretnem megtudni, hogy mitol fugg az, hogy neha egy-egy kepet nem tudok megnezni, csak egy negyzet jelenik benne egy piros X-szel.

Nagyon kivancsi lennek ra, hogy csak az en gepemmel van a baj, vagy esetleg valami programot kellenne letoltenem!

Koszi


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Február 2)

*Re: Kerdes*



Ali Baba írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tetszik az uj lap sok sikert hozza!
> 
> ...



Szia Udvozlunk koreinkben :777: 

Szoval hogyha egy piros x jon be akkor probaljal parszor a "refresh"-re kattintani akkor utanna mar elvileg be kell hogy jojjon ha megsem akkor nalunk van a hiba :? Jelen pillanat midnen kep dolgozik tehat elvileg nem szabad seholsem pirox x nek lennie......


----------



## Athos (2003 Április 11)

Szia Admin! 
At tudnad allitani a forumon az orat egy oraval elobbre, mint azt mi vasarnap tettuk? Elore is koszi.


----------



## pitti (2003 Április 29)

Petya,
Latom bent vagy. Figyelj, nem lehet valamit csinalni a sebesseggel? Rendes 56K modemmel borzaszto lassu a website. Lemertem, sokszor 60-80 masodperc mire kinyit egy oldalt.
Koszi


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Április 29)

Szia!

Sajnos a sebessegel sokmindent nem lehet kezdni 56Ks modem telljes gozzel megy de a max amit bir az 5 k/s ugyan a server kuldene az anyagot 100k/s el de sajnos a dial up nem tudja fogadni.....sajnos nem lehet vele csinalni semmit sem


----------



## makrancos (2003 Május 5)

*computer kérdések*

kérlek segíts. szégyelem magam, mert néha egyszerű dolgokra isnehezen
jövök rá. Képeket szerettem volna küldeni, de többszöri nekifutásra sem
sikerült. Elutazásom előtt 3 nappal a fiam a vállamra akasztotta a kis
gépemet, mondván jó hasznát veszem míg haza nem megyek. De csak úgy egyedül nehéz megtanulni még a leg elemibb dolgokat is, főleg ha már a 100-ik évem fele cammogok.( no jó, azért ez egy kicsit túlzás, de
sokszor így érzem) Meg amik itt felül vannak a kis kockákba írva mit
jelentenek???? :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Május 5)

Szia!

Szoval ha kepet szeretnel kudleni e-mailbe akkor amikor ugye nyitva van az level amit kuldeni szeretnel kitoltod megirod a levelet stb stb es akkor utanna meg keresel egy olyat ami irja azt hogy Attach ennel konkretabbat nem tudok mondani mert nem tudom hogy mit hasznalsz levelkuldesre....outlook express, microsoft outlook meg meg van egy rakas.....szoval keressel egy olyat hogy attach es amikor at megnyomod ott tudod kivalasztani hogy melyik filet akarod hozzakapcsolni a levelhez, ott kivalasztod a kivant kepe(ke)t es utanna elkuldod ha esetleg visszajon a level akkor az azert van mert tul nagy volt az e-mail amit kuldtel es az illeto boxja nem eleg nagy hozza akkor azt javaslom hogy 3-asaval kuldjed at a kepeket es akkor odaernek de meg akkor is egy ido mulva megtelik az illeto e-mailboxja es akkor addig varni kell amig ki nem uriti es utanna lehet kuldeni a maradekot. A masodik kerdesedre nem tudok valaszolni nem ertem hol?milyen kockak? 
Remelem igy mar sikerulni fog a mail kuldes  
Sok sikert


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Május 14)

Fizzer, az új vírus
Jelszavakat lop és lassítja a hálózat müködését
RTL Klub Online/MTI
2003-05-13 15:10:02 

"Fizzer" (sistergö) néven új számítógépes vírus terjed az interneten, amely elsösorban elektronikus levelek közvetítésével, illetve az úgynevezett fájlmegosztó programok - mint amilyen a Kazaa - révén szaporodik. 

A vírust elöször Ázsiában érzékelték, leginkább Japánban fertözött meg jelentös számú számítógépet, de már az Egyesült Államokból is érkeztek jelzések a jelenlétéröl. 
Az F-Secure finn informatikai cég közleménye szerint az új vírus a szélesebb körü felhasználói réteget is fenyegeti, mivel a számítógépek között létrejött hálózati programokon át terjed, de ugyanígy a vállalati rendszerekre is veszélyes. 

A vírus - valójában féreg - lebénítja a vírusirtó programokat, és bár nem változtatja meg a gépen tárolt fájlokat, nagy volumenü többlet forgalmat generálva nagymértékben lelassítja a hálózat müködését. 

A Fizzer elektronikus levelek csatolt fájljaként, .EXE, .PIF, .COM vagy .SCR kiterjesztéssel jelentkezik, a Windows Address Bookban és a Microsoft Outlookban minden általa fellelt címre üzen. A témamegjelölés, illetve az üzenet tartalma váltakozik, nyelve is lehet angol vagy német. 

A vírusölögyártó cégek közepesen veszélyes vírusnak minösítették a Fizzert, amely azonban magas terjedési potenciállal rendelkezik. Mint az AFP jelentése emlékeztet, a világban havonta több tucat vírust gyártanak.


----------



## Melitta (2003 Május 26)

*S.O.S.*

Mit lehet teni a spam alert feliratu levelekkel hogy ne jojjon tobb?
Az eletemet megkeseritik mert kinyitom az emailket reggel es vagy 50 db ilyen level, koran reggel egyomora nem birom elviselni minden fele ferfi szerszamok viagratol a hazkolcsonig minden de minden szemet keretlen reklam csak ugy uzonlik. Tobbszor elofordult hogy a fontos levelemet is kidobtam miattuk mert keptelen vagyok mar atnezni egyesivel.
S.O.S.


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Május 26)

Szia Melitta!

Hat sokmindent nem lehet ezekkel a levelekkel kezdeni jo kis oreg spam celpontja vagy (mint rengeteg mas ember) amivel meg az eg vilagon nem lehet semit sem tenni vannak cegek akik azt mondjak hogy en megalitom neked vannak programok is hozza de en nem hinnem hogy az mind valoban dolgozna-e. Amit megtehetsz az az hogy letorlod azt az e-mail accountot es csinalsz egy ujjat (ujj cimmel). Ha pedig az e-mail cimet meg akarod tartani akkor sajonos nem tudsz mast mint hogy tovabbra is torolgetni.
En is ugyan ebbe a cipobe vagyok napi 100 e-mail szokott jonni de nem tart semeddig sem letorolni......ugyhogy sokat nem is zavar.


----------



## Melitta (2003 Május 26)

Jo Neked! Biztos hozzad szep lanyok erkeznek.Bezzeg hozzam ........nem kivanatos dolgok.
Californiaban most szavaztak meg $500.--ra buntetik a spam kuldoket. 
Levagyunk maradva, valami jobb otlet kellenne mint sem uj emailcimet krealni. 
Azert probalom osszegyujteni az emaileimet es lehet hogy raszanom magam egy uj cimre.
Kosz.


----------



## pitti (2003 Június 17)

Admin! Hova lettek a Rejto konyvek az olvaso szobabol? :?: :?:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Június 17)

A lavoros biztos eladta. Tudod milyen az. :?: :roll:


----------



## pitti (2003 Június 17)

Majd osszehanyjuk a kocsmajat :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Június 17)

Fogadjunk, hogy nem mered :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2003 Június 17)

Fogaggyunk, hogy merem, ha eleg sokat adsz inni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Június 17)

Rajtam nem mulik :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Június 17)

Kimeletesen fiuk mert a "mari neni" szabadnapos lesz.


----------



## csocsike (2003 Június 17)

A pitti akar vedelni :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Június 17)

Vedelni azt lehet, jo hideg sort mert ugy nezki rank tort a kanikula.


----------



## pitti (2003 Július 3)

Meg mindig akarom vissza a Rejto konyveket! Hol vannak?! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Július 3)

A Feri levetette oket mert teged erdekel. Pitti ne hagyd magad.


----------



## pitti (2003 Július 3)

Szerintem most mar tenyleg toljunk ki az egyik szemivel :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Július 3)

Nekifutasbol ,huvejk-ujal eloirasszeruen. :evil: :roll:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Július 4)

pitti írta:


> Meg mindig akarom vissza a Rejto konyveket! Hol vannak?! :evil:



A szemuvegedet probald meg a szemed ele tenni ! :idea: 
Vagy mar dolgozik a meltilalkohol ??? /Csocsi palinkaja/ :?: :shock:


----------



## pitti (2003 Július 4)

Na azer! Ezt most megusztad :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 Július 4)

Ott is volt !!! Csak lehet,hogy Te a Hirdetes rovatban kerested ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 Július 9)

Lehet, hogy Rejto szine volt


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Július 11)

A francia nyelvben minden főnévnek van neme. Egyszer egy franciaórán a tanár külön csoportra osztotta a férfiakat és a nőket, de a kérdés ugyanaz volt: vajon hímnemű vagy nőnemű lehet a számítógép? A diákoktól természetesen indoklást is kért. 

A férfiakból álló csoport egyértelműen nőneműnek nyilvánította a komputert, a következő okok miatt: 
1. Csakis az alkotója érti a belső logikai rendszerét 
2. Az a nyelv, amit az egymás közti kommunikációra használnak, érthetetlen bárki más számára 
3. A legkisebb hibát is tárolják hosszútávú memóriájukban 
4. Amint elkötelezed magad az egyik mellett, a fél fizetésedet a kiegészítőire költöd 

A nők szerint ugyanakkor a számítógép csakis hímnemű lehet, mivel: 
1. Ahhoz, hogy felkeltsd az érdeklődését, be kell indítani 
2. Rengeteg adat birtokában is tanácstalan 
3. Elvileg megoldania kéne a problémákat, de az idő nagy részében ő maga a legfőbb probléma 
4. Amint elkötelezed magad az egyik mellett, rájössz, hogy sokkal jobbat kaphattál volna, ha vársz még egy kicsit


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 Szeptember 25)

Petyóca  
Segítenél nekem :?: 
Olyan béna vagyok  
Légyszíves meséld el, hogy hogyan tudok cikket elhelyezni a Beszélgetöbe?
Nem sürgös, csak ha van egy kis idöd :!:
Elöre is köszike :..:


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Október 2)

Sziasztok!

Pitti nem ertelek. Az osszes konyv ott van fent az oldalon minidg is ott voltak..... :lol: katt Szorakoztato Oldalak->Olvaso szova->es ott a listaba megtalalhatod a Rejto konyveket. Ha esetleg valami oknal fogva nem latod nyomd meg a "refresh" gombot parszor de monodm annak ott kell lennie.

Zsokuci! Hat cikket nagyon egyszeruen ugy teszel fel hogy:
1. Kivalasztok (az eggerel) a szoveget.
2. Jobb klikk a szoveg akarmelyik reszebe es kivalasztod a "copy"-t a menubol.
3. Eljossz ide az oldalra bealitod hogy kuldjel uj hozzaszolast stb stb.
4. Ott abba a rublikaba ahova irod az uzenetet jobb klikk ismet es a "paste"-et valasztod ki a menubol.
Enyi lenne az egesz. Elkuldod az uzit es fel lett teve az ujsagcikk 


Remelem tudtam segiteni mind2otoknek.


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 Október 2)

Szia Petyóca :..: 
Igen, tudtál segíteni :!:  
Köszönöm szépen :..:


----------



## pastoral (2003 Október 5)

Szerbusz!

Meglehet, hogy fura kérdés, de nem tudok képet feltenni a hozzászólásokhoz.
Amennyiben lennél kedves leírni, mert valamit bizonyára rosszul hajtok végre.

Üdvözlettel.
Pásztor


----------



## Anonymous (2003 Október 5)

Pastoral--->Szoval a kepet ugy rakod fel hogy az "add an attachment" gombra kattintasz amit az a rublika alatt talalsz meg amibe szoktad az uzeneteket irni. szoval arra rakattintasz es utanna csak a browsre kattintasz kivalasztod melyik kepet akarod feltenni es kesz.


----------



## pastoral (2003 Október 6)

Kedves Admin!

Köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Ria** (2003 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Mutatnék én is egy honlapot. Remélem tetszeni fog ez is. Szívesen venném a meglátásotokat róla.
Az oldal folyamatos fejlesztés alatt áll. Amennyiben a úgy érzed hozzád szól, Te is bővítheted a tartalmát... Szóval... SZÜKSÉGÜNK VAN ÖNRE!!..   

http://nyiltan.s4u.org/

Ria


----------



## Melitta (2003 December 2)

10 db bug vagy reklam utan lehet becsukni az oldalt mas kulonben szep sok sikert hozza!


----------



## Ria** (2003 December 3)

THX

A Bug-ok meg feltoltes elott levo oldalak vegett vannak. Ha befejeztem az FTP-t a reklamok szama is csokkeni fog, hiszen megszunnek a bug.-ok..


----------



## Melitta (2003 December 3)

Szia Ria!
Az nagyon jo lesz :656: mert miota kinyitottam azota irtom oket. :evil: 
Ovatosan kell ezekkel banni mert megkeseritik az eletet az embernek. :idea:


----------



## Ria** (2003 December 3)

Már csak 1 van, de ma az is eltunik... A linkeket megirtam, csak nem volt 2 helyen oldal alatta. Aztan meg szegeny az eklezsia, (a pap jar harangozni) szoval meg ingyenes helyen van es ez is arasztja a pop-up ablakokat. Nehez jo tarhelyet talalni. Olyat ami tamogat is nemi php-t + egy kis SQL-t no meg aztan ne 20 mega legyen.. es ezek mellett meg reklam se legyen sok, es az sem baj, ha mukodik neha. Szoval a reklamok a kompromisszum aldozatai... reszemrol. Amugy vegul is ha egy picit elorehaladottabb allapotba kerul a site... es latok erdeklodest iranta, es bekoltoztem egy bank ala (ami ram szakad) lesz ez talan jobb is. Addig csak irkalok es remenykedem, hogy mas szamara is hasznosak azok az informaciok amiket kozze teszek rajta. Ez a site is mint oly sok ingyen van ... puszta lelkesedesbol. Igyekszem szinvonalassa tenni idom es lehetosegeimhez kepest.

Üdv:
Ria


----------



## Ghost (2003 December 12)

Sziasztok'
Magyarorszagon elek,elektronikai készülékek fejlesztesevel foglalkozom.
Az altalam fejlesztett eszközök sorozatgyartasahoz es kereskedelmi
terjesztesehez keresek kanadai kapcsolatokat. Specialis területeim:
Biztonságtechnika,informaciovedelem,pszichotronika.
Prototipus szinten kidolgozott fejleszteseim: Különfele specialis behato-
lasjelz? és riasztokeszülekek,különfele bug detektorok,GSM/DCS detek-
torok,kismeretü sokcsatornas digitalis hangrögzitök /4 csatornás 2000
ora hanganyag tárolására alkamas mini hangrögzit?.tenyéren elfér'/
Akit érdekel a fenti tematerületen törtenö együttmüködes,vagy imer
tökebefektetöket,akik elektronikai eszközök gyartasat megfinansziroz-
nak,kerem jelentkezzen'
Köszönöm' Üdvözlettel: Ghost


----------



## kandur (2004 Január 8)

Soha nem sikerül levelet írnom az outlook expressel.
Mindig megkérdezi tőlem, hogy milyen típusú szervert használok, http, pop3, stb, stb, hát fogalmam sincs.
Egyszer a http-re tippeltem, de aztán tovább kérdezősködött, a fene se tudja, hogy mit kérdezett.


----------



## Szőnyi Bartalos Mária (2004 Január 8)

Állandóan jönnek t?letek a levelek, pedig nem kérem. Már kiakapcsoltam.
A víruskeres?m már 6 levelet nem enged be. Nem tudom, mi van. Nézzetek körbe egy kicsit.
Mária


----------



## karesz (2004 Január 9)

Udv,

a leirt problema tipikus a Klez virusra, ami talan nem is a te gepeden van. Bekerul valaki gepere es szetkuldi magat a cimjegyzekben szereplokhoz, sokszor a cimekben szereplo neve van a felado helyen. Tehat A gep virusos, B neveben tovabbkuldi magat C-nek aki felhivja mergesen B-t akinek fogalma sincs az egeszrol. Aranyos kis bogar.
:lol: 
Tehat valaki valahol virusos az ismeroseid kozul.
Irtasa itt talalhato:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.klez.removal.tool.html


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 1)

Azt írja a lap alján, hogy ékezetjavító 50$.
Hogy mi?
Ékezetjavító?
Olyat még nem ettem.
Rádiót már ettem, mert a mamám csinált galuskát, és tett rá diót, de ékezetjavítót még nem ettem.
Mi akar ez lenni?
Hogy lehet egy ékezetet kijavítani, és miért kerül ötven dollárba?


----------



## karesz (2004 Március 1)

Tulajdonkepp villanyirogeprol van szo. Meg kell szabaditani a vilagot a szoros villaktol!

Valoszinuleg nincs ra szukseged ha nincs olyan regebbi szervered ami a iso-8859-2 codepage-et hibasan kezeli.

$50 mert eltoltottem vele valamennyi idot es kapitalista diszno modon penzt szeretnek erte :roll: 

Karesz


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 2)

Csak tanulni akartam valamit, azért kérdezősködtem.
Köszi, hogy vélaszoltál.
Egy kicsit talán mintha okosabb lennék.


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Március 21)

Üdv!

Szeretnék érdeklődni, hogy mibe fáj nálatok a web terület és a domain név. Szóval szeretnék kapni némi ár felvilágosítást

Kössz

Lee


----------



## karesz (2004 Március 21)

Hello,

Ezennel felkinalom a CanadaHun torzstagjainak hogy szemelyes weblapjukat elhelyezhessek nalunk ingyen. Torzstag az aki hetente tobb mint ketszer belep es hozzaszol temakhoz. (Csak pelda kepp, nem szigoruan szo szerint)

Tarhely kapacitas korlatlan- szukseg szerint novekszik, forgalom korlatlan. Statikus lapok kepek videok egyeb media felteheto, nehany alapveto php script peldaul szamlalo egyeni elbiralassal hasznalhato.
Nem tarthato illegalis anyag, pornografia, program vagy egyeb file lerakat letoltesre, valamint a CanadaHun etikettjet serto tartalom.

Magyar non profit szervezetek teljes koru szolgaltatast elveznek ingyen amint azt a CanadaHun Radioban is hirdetjuk.

Ha a lap uzleti jellegu akkor valami nominalis osszeget kerunk, egyenileg kiszabva. Magyarorszagon eloknek csak jelkepes aron, kanadaiaknak a http://binertia.com/services.html lapon talalhato iranyaron.

Domain nev regisztraciohoz a legjobb hely a http://register.com
A regisztraciokor meg kell adni az IP cimet amire a domain mutat, ez a kovetkezo:
216.254.174.62

Vannak olcsobb helyek de szolgaltatasban sokkal gyengebbek illetve annyival dragabb a hosting dij.


Tovabbi reszleteket irok ha van ra igeny.
Jelentkezni az [email protected] cimen lehet!

Karesz


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 24)

*kérdésem van*

több kevesebb rendszerességgel kapok e-mailt canadahun-tól, amiben értesítenek, hogy valamilyen téma figyelését kértem és most akkor küldik. Ma például "gyermekkereskedelem" témát ajánlottak. Nem kértem. Az előzőeket sem kértem. Próbaképpen rámentem a felajánlott lapra ahol az van írva, hogy ilyen márpedig nincs. Kérdezem, hogy valóban Ti küldtétek ? Ha nem, akkor van valami jelentősége annak, hogy a Kasperskym villog ?


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 31)

Nem tudom mi van, de olyan lassan megy ez a weblap, hogy soha az eletben nem ment ilyen lassan. En Romaniaban vagyok Szatmarnemetiben a Calea TRaian utcai Jazz nevu internetkavezoban 
a 14-es szamu gepnel. Az esetek tobbsegeben innen kapcsolodok a weblapra, de ilyen lassu meg soha nem volt. Utananeztem, mas weblapok bejonnek gyorsabban, nem a gepben van a hiba, igaz, hogy second hand
volt minden gep mar akkor is amikor 5 evvel ezelott megnyitottak ezt
a nettezot, eredetileg kocsma volt jazzclub.
Elnezest, higy igy a nyilvanossag elott mondom ezt, de orulok, hogy be tudtam lepni, nem, hogy meg valogassak, hogy milyen modon beszelek.

Az is igaz, hogy mostanaban kaptam leveleket valamilyen kanadai cimrol, az volt a temaja, hogy virusveszely, nem nyitottam ki oket, hanem letoroltem oket gondolkodas nelkul.
Mi is volt?
[email protected]? valami ilyesmi.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Április 24)

Sziasztok!
Viszonylag újként lenne néhány technikai kérdésem az alkalmazásokat illetően:
Az emotopikokat könnyű volt megtalálni.

1. hogyan lehet a nevem alá (oldalt) kis " igazolvány képeket felrakni?

2.hoan lehet az előző hozzászólás idézetét -melyre szeretnék válaszolni - beilleszteni ? többnyire fehér ablakos mezőben jelenik meg .)

3. hogyan lehet képet berakni a hozzászóláshoz; esetleg csatolt fájlként?

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Jó Neked Kék Laguna, mert csak 3 kérdésed van :!: 
Bezzeg nekem :!: 
Én teljesen új vagyok itt.
Sziasztok!

Kék Laguna Neked április 24-e óta nem válaszoltak?Jól látom? :roll: 

Akkor én nem is kérdezek semmit


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Udvozolek!
Csak azert nem valaszoltunk mert van itt Profi aki keni vagja a computert gondoltuk o tokeletesen elmagyarazza a dolgot.
Nme akartunk belekotynyeleskedni a szakmaba :lol: 

A fenti sorokban van a Profil ha rakattintasz,az alairasnal lehet betenni azt a valasztott nem munkas fonoki poziciodat amit magadnak valasztasz.
Ugyan itt alul az avatar beallitasa.

A tobbiek is kitudnak lehet hogy jobban is segiteni kerdezz batran! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

kek laguna a szoveg jobbsarkaban van az idezet gomb.
* Üdvözlünk a




fórum (továbbiakban CH) tagjai sorában.​*


*A CH elsődleges célja, hogy a magyarul beszélő emberek kulturális igényein segítsen, főként azoknak, akik Magyarországtól távol élnek és nehezen jut el oda a magyar kultúra.*

*A CH egy KÖZÖSSÉGI fórum, ahol a tagok - a világ minden részéről – kulturált formában klubéletet élhetnek, blogot vezethetnek, véleményt nyilváníthatnak/cserélhetnek szinte mindenről. Ez alól a „szinte minden" alól azonban néhány kivétel van. Ilyen kivétel például:*
*- a többiek helyesírása,*
*- a politika, *
*- vallás és hitélet propagálása,*
*- a pornográfia minden formája, a jó ízlést sértő képek*
*- valamint mások személyes adatainak és *
*- jogvédelem alatt álló anyagainak publikálása az illető hozzájárulása nélkül. *
*- De ide tartozik az engedély nélküli reklám tevékenység és a történelmi illetve jelenkori közéleti szereplők nevének felhasználói névként való alkalmazása is *

*Hogy miért?:*

• Más helyesírását nem kritizáljuk, mert van olyan tagtársunk, aki életében nem volt még Magyarországon (sem magyarlakta területen), - csak úgy tanulta a magyart. Örüljünk, hogy ápolja nyelvünket. 
• Ha valaki politizálni akar, azt más erre hivatott fórumokon is megteheti. Persze felkerülhetnek politikai tartalmú üzenetek, de csakis olyan formában, hogy az mást ne sértsen (pl. bármely kormány szidása nem megengedett, de tájékoztatás egy hozott intézkedésükről, mint a vízumkényszer eltörlése általában feltehető). Ha mégis tudatni akarod valamelyik tagtársaddal a politikai jellegű kritikádat – azt privát üzenetben tedd! A nyílt politikai üzeneteket a moderátorok úgyis előbb-utóbb törlik. 
• A vallásmindenki legszentebb magánügye. A vallással kapcsolatos üzenetek, lehetnek informáló és magyarázó, de nem hittérítő jellegűek. (Például hogyan értelmezünk mai viszonyok között egy-egy vallási történetet, mi az alapja...stb.) Erre a témakörre is igaz , hogy a moderátorok saját hatáskörben intézkednek. 
• Az Internet 90%-a pornó. Aki ezt keresi ne itt tegye.Erre a témakörre pedig végképp igaz , hogy a moderátorok saját hatáskörben intézkednek, ami itt a végleges kizárást jelenti.
• *Ha reklámozni akarsz megfelelő díjazásért felkerülhetsz a szponzori és hirdetői linkekhez. Ennek módját a CH vezetésével egyeztetheted.*
• Mivel *a felhasználói neved nem módosíthatod* jól gondold meg az azonosítód. Ha mondjuk egy híres focista/színész nevét akarod és megkapod, majd ez a focista/színész börtönbe kerül kábítószerezésért – kellemetlenné válhat az azonosítód. Ha pedig egy híres történelmi személyt szeretnél azonosítódnak - ki tudja, hogy Te vagy-e aki leginkább megérdemli? Inkább válassz olyan egyedi azonosítót, ami Rád és csakis Rád jellemző. Azonban lehet, hogy már az is foglalt (pl a keresztneved), tehát fontold meg a névválasztást!


*Hogy a CH használatával tisztában légy javasoljuk a Súgó (akár többszöri) tanulmányozását.*

*Mivel Kanadától Vietnamig szinte minden földrészen van tagunk, ezért az egyes témákba írt üzeneteidre, választ lehet, hogy csak egy-két nap elteltével kapsz. Erre számíts!*

Van itt az ADAMS családtól kezdve a BÉNYUSZEVI (nem megijedni: *BÉ*ke *NYU*galom *SZE*retet *VI*dámság) párton keresztül a fotósokon át Reikisekig mindenféle társaság melyeknek Te is hasznos tagjává válhatsz, ha elfogadod a társaság szabályait és részt veszel az adott téma életében.

*A CH felvállalja, hogy azon tagtársak, akik művészi vénával megáldottak és képet, verset, vagy prózai művet készítenek - szellemi terméküket feltehetik a megfelelő fórumba - ezáltal közkinccsé téve azt.*
*A szerzőnek viszont tudomásul kell vennie, hogy innentől a "gyermeke" önálló kezd élni* - akár tőle függetlenül. 
Tehát ha Te kitaláltál például egy frappáns locsolóverset és büszkén felteszed a CH-ra - ne lepődj meg, ha legközelebbi húsvétkor már neked mondják a saját soraid.

_Inkább légy büszke, hogy másoknak is tetszik és befogadják._
A CH-n lévő anyagokra is érvényes a Copyright ©

Klubélet

Ez tulajdonképp hasonló a fórumtémákhoz, csak sokkal konkrétabb formában. Egy virtuális szivar, vagy kávé mellett meg lehet beszélni a világ folyását. Egy klubhoz több téma is tartozhat, melyet a klub alapítója törölhet, ha úgy véli, hogy már nincs az adott témára szükség.
Klubot mindenki nyithat, de mielőtt megteszi érdemes utánanézni, hátha már létezik ilyen.

Blog

Az I.e. (no nem Időszámításunk Előtt, hanem az Internet Előtt) születettek számára nem ismeretlen fogalom a napló vagy emlékkönyv.
A blog ennek egy elektronikus változata a kor szellemének megfelelő formában. Blogot is bárki nyithat, de ne csodálkozzon, ha egy bejegyzéséhez többen reagálnak, miként akkor sem, ha senki sem reagál rá. Van aki csak szereti az emlékkönyvi beírásokat olvasni, van aki maga is beleír másokéba.

Naptár

Van egy közös naptár, ahol a főbb ünnepek és azon tagok neve jelenik meg, akik éppen születésnaposok (amennyiben megadtad a dátumot és engedélyezted, hogy lássuk is azt). Azonban van lehetőség saját bejegyzés készítésére is ami a többi tagtárshoz is eljuthat ez által. Ezzel ugye világossá vált, hogy a nagy bevásárlás napját ne ide jegyezd fel, de minden más a többséget érdeklő eseményt igen.

Barátok

Választhatsz magadnak barátot is, mint más közösségi portálokon. Itt az az előnye, hogy a több, mint százezer tagból azt az 5-10-100-at akivel szorosabb fóruméletet tervezel – könnyebb megtalálni a vezérlőpultod segítségével. Természetesen létezik a barát lista mellett tiltó lista is, de remélhetőleg nem kell használnod.

Album

Lehetőséged van képalbumok felrakására is, ha a szabályzatnak nem mondanak ellent. Akár több albumod is lehet, a cicádtól a kerteden át a naplementéről készített sorozatodig. Azonban újra felhívjuk a figyelmed – ha valamit közkinccsé teszel -önálló életre kelhet.

Azzal kezdtük, hogy *a CH egy KÖZÖSSÉGI fórum és nem például fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő*, ezért van néhány *szabály*:

Tag – állandó tag

Ne csupán azért regisztrálj, mert le akarsz tölteni valamilyen általad keresett anyagot (képet, zenét, meditációt, bármit)! *Vegyél részt a fórum életében!*

Letöltésre van két korlát... *A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *
Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 **értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *48 órája regisztráltak*.

Sokan a regisztráció után azonnal beírnak, hogy miért nem tudják ezt, vagy azt letölteni. Legalább 100 (és ebből 99 felesleges) bejegyzés arról szól, hogy várd ki a 2 napot és a 20 hozzászólást.

Miért kell ez? 

Mert ahogy az előbb leírtuk *a CH nem fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő*. Volt olyan (azóta már kizárt) tagunk, aki miután itt találta meg régóta keresett kedvenc együttese számait – azok letöltése után becsmérlő szavakkal kritizálta azt aki a számot elérhetővé tette a részére.
Egyébként is *az itt található anyagok (csatolások) csupán arra szolgálnak, hogy azokról eszmecserét lehessen folytatni olyanokkal is, akik esetleg annak előtte nem ismerték azt.*

*A kezelhetőség miatt általában minden al-fórumban (pl Ezoterika, Sport, Zene...stb.) van egy „anyaggyűjtemény” és van egy hozzá kapcsolható vita/beszélgetés témakör...*
*A megvitatandó/keresett/véleményezendő csatolásokat megfelelő kommenttel (cím, szerző, előadó...stb.) ellátva az első, míg a kéréseket (lehetőleg kék színnel)/véleményeket a második témakörbe kell elhelyezni feltüntetve a hozzászólásban a csatolt anyagok listáját (cím, szerző, előadó...stb.). *
*Ezzel elérhető egyfajta katalogizáltság és visszakereshetőség. A köszönetet privát üzenetben kell mondani. *
*Ebből következik, hogy ez nem kívánságműsor, minden kérés, lista, valamint bemutatkozás a nem megfelelő témakörben törlésre kerül!*

*A bemutatkozásra, beszélgetésre külön topic van, kérjük használd!*


*A 20 értelmes hozzászólást pedig nem úgy kell összeszedni, hogy egy „sziasztok”-kal beköszönünk 20 témába, vagy netán egy témában felsoroljuk az ABC 20 betűjét egyenként, esetleg egymás után beírunk 1-1 mondatot, holott 1 üzenetben is elférne, hanem értelmes, témához kapcsolódó hozzászólásokat várunk el.*

Ha valaki nem ezt teszi – ne csodálkozzon, ha valamelyik tagtársa az értelmetlen hozzászólását a jelentés gombbal jelzi a moderátornak, aki jobb esetben törölheti a hozzászólást, rosszabb esetben a felhasználót is.

Ha már említve lett:



*Jelentés gomb*:




Van a fórumnak egy a moderátorok munkáját nagyban könnyítő funkciója. Minden üzenet jobb felső sarkában található egy kis ikon



. *<--* Erre kattintva bárki küldhet jelentést a moderátoroknak, amennyiben az üzenetet valamilyen szempontból problémásnak találja.

Amennyiben megszegi valaki ezeket a szabályokat , figyelmeztetés után regisztrációját törölhetjük.

Témakörök:

Még mindig a hozzászólásoknál maradva: több, mint 10 000 témakör van, melyek zöme élő, de van néhány altatott és néhány lezárt.

Az élő, amihez napi, heti, havi rendszerességgel – akár többen is hozzászólnak.
Az altatott olyan téma amelyhez csak időként szólnak hozzá, mert a témája periodikus (pl szilveszter, húsvét...stb.), vagy a téma szakértője hosszabb időre kiesik a társalgásból és nincs aki az adott témát az előző szinten folytassa (ilyen volt pl. a mandalák világa).
Lezárt téma pedig olyan, amit a moderátor befejezettnek tekint.

Ennek is több oka lehet: a téma aktualitását vesztette, vagy új témát nyitottak, mert az előzőhöz nagyon sok hozzászólás érkezett, ezáltal a téma emberileg és gépi erőforrásilag is kezelhetetlenné vált volna.

Miért nem töröljük a lezárt témákat?
Mert attól, hogy már nem szólhatsz hozzá, még sok érdekeset olvashatsz az adott témáról.

Miért nem töröljük az alvó témákat?
Mert lehet, hogy jön egy új tagtársunk (talán éppen Te), aki tudásával felélesztheti az adott témát.

Új témakört minden legalább 30 hozzászólással rendelkező állandó tag indíthat, de ha lehet ne ezzel kezdj, mert 99%, hogy már létezik hasonló téma. 
Előbb keress rá a nyitandó témád kulcsszavaira és csak akkor próbálkozz új téma nyitásával, ha nincs eredmény. tipikus hiba: Kanadában szeretnék élni, bevándorlás Kanadába, munkalehetőség...stb. Sokan regisztrálnak ilyen háttérszándékkal és egyből témát nyitnának, holott egy egész fórum szól már erről.

Hozzászólás

Hozzászólhatsz úgy is, hogy valaki hozzászólását a



gombbal egyből be is idézed a mondandódba. Ekkor természetesen már nem kell a



gombot is megnyomnod.
Megteheted azt is, hogy több hozzászólást is beidézel a



gomb kijelölésével majd az utolsó idézendő hozzászólásnál a



gombbal egy csokorba gyűjtve megválaszolhatod (Elvben akár más témakörökből is szedhetsz össze megválaszolandó hozzászólásokat ha több ablakban dolgozol.
A hozzászólásaidat 24 órán belül módosíthatod, törölheted.

Csatolások

Hozzászólásodhoz *Csatolás*t (képet, zenét, dokumentumot úgy tehetsz fel, hogy a



gombra *click*, kinyílik egy ablak ide írod az üzenetedet, de legalább a feltöltött fájl íróját, előadóját, címét. (Ez fontos a szerver, kereső miatt!). 
Az üzenet ablakban látsz egy



(gémkapocs ikont, a nyíl mellett).
Vagy lejjebb mész, *csatolás manager*, (új ablakban) tallózás *click* kiválasztod azt a számot/dokumentumot a saját gépedről amit szeretnél feltölteni. Egyszerre legfeljebb 5 anyag csatolható, de egy hozzászóláshoz n*5 is. 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy a tallózás gombokkal a saját gépről feltöltendő anyagokat ötösével csatolhatod a feltölt gombbal. Ha az 1-10-20 anyagot feltöltötted akkor az ablak jobb felső sarkában click a rendben gombra, majd az üzenet ablakban a "Válasz elküldése" gombra. (*Képes útmutatót itt találsz* )

Kezdésnek javasoljuk egyszerre csak egy számot/dokumentumot feltölteni, ez eltarthat akár 2-3 percig is az Internet kapcsolatod minőségétől függően.
*(A duplikálásokat töröljük!)*

Csak meghatározott méretű és kiterjesztésű fájlokat csatolhatsz pl.: gif, jpg, png, txt, zip, bmp, jpeg, pdf, djvu, php. Az „.exe” kiterjesztésű fájlt pl. biztonsági okokból több levelező rendszer sem enged küldeni (feltételezett vírusként kezeli). Az ilyen, vagy speciális kiterjesztésű fájlokat tömörítve pl. „.zip” kiterjesztéssel tudsz elküldeni.
A csatolásaidat 24 órán belül tudod törölni.

*Csak nem jogvédett képet tegyél fel! Egy képet csak egy helyre tegyél be!*

Hogy miért van a méretkorlát? 
Azért, mert *a CH nem fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő fórum. A feltett anyag csupán a barátaink tájékoztatására szolgál, hogy erről van véleményed, vagy ez a kiindulási alapja egy gondolatmenetednek.*


Van aki a neki tetsző képet - amit sokszor a CH egy másik témájában talált - felteszi a saját témakörébe is. 
Ezzel csak helyet foglal a szerveren. Ha valaki a Neten már másutt megtalálható található képét szeretné betenni - inkább *linkelje *a



gombra kattintva a kép címet beírva helyet és főleg feltöltési időt takarít meg. 
Ez főleg akkor jön jól, ha a saját weboldalán már egyszer megszenvedett egy-egy kép feltöltésével. Ráadásul így a méretkorlát sem bántó. 
*A linkelésnek is vannak azonban korlátai: *
*Csak olyan témakörökbe linkelhetsz amelynek nyitóüzenetében ott találod a linkek berakhatók kitételt (Kultúra, Ezoterika...stb.). Ha nem megfelelő témába linket teszel - figyelmeztetés terhe mellett törlésre kerül.*
*Link az aláírásodban: nyílt linket nem tehetsz az aláírásoba* (Pl Gyere hozzám beszélgetni: www.legjobbszolgaltato.com/enoldalam *), *de hivatkozást bizonyos szintig engedélyez a CH* (például: Többet akarsz tudni rólam itt megtalálod). *Amennyiben azonban a hivatkozás a szabályzat elején felsorolt témák valamelyikével kapcsolatos (politika, vallás porno, warez...stb) tartalmú oldalra mutat - az kizárást von maga után.*
Mivel tízezernyi témában többszázezer hozzászólás található - képtelenség a linkek valódiságát naprakészen ellenőrizni a segítséged nélkül. Ezért *arra kérünk, hogy ha valahol halott, vagy a szabályzattal ellenkező tartalmú linket találsz - jelezd nekünk a már említett



(jelentsd a moderátornak) gomb segítségével.* Előre is köszönjük.
*/EZ NEM EGY IGAZI LINK!/

Privát üzenetek:

Privát üzeneteket betenni nyilvánosan tilos, amennyiben megteszitek, *kizárás* jár érte.


*Még pár jó tanács:*

*A felhasználói neved és jelszavad megválasztása:*

*A felhasználói neved a regisztrációkor kiválasztásra (és ellenőrzésre) került. *
*Ezt sajna nem változtathatod meg.*
*Nem így a jelszavad. Azt a Hackerek miatt javasolt is időnként megváltoztatni. A változtatást a Vezérlőpult-on keresztül lehet*

*Jelszó helyes megválasztása.*

*Sose válassz könnyen megfejthető jelszót!*

*Legalább 8-10 karakter és semmiképp ne legyen értelmes szó (pl a kutyánk neve).*
*Egy lehetséges módszer, pl. a gyerekeink születési hónapja + a monogramjuk (vezetéknévi kisbetű, keresztnévi nagybetű pl. Kovács úr májusban született Péter fia és novemberben született Klári lánya esetén: kP05kK11).*
*Gyerekek helyett házassági évforduló, vagy kocsi/lakásvásárlás dátuma is variálható. Ez fejben kikombinálható, ha el is felejtenénk. Persze 100 % védelmet ez sem nyújt, de a kódfeltörők mind így kezdik becenevek, születési, házassági dátumok...stb. *

*Ja, és időnként ezt is meg kell változtatni.*
*Lehet egy ideig az alapjelszóhoz sorszámot rakni - a fenti példával: kP05kK1101, kP05kK1102, kP05kK1103 ...stb. majd a változtatás dátumát hozzáadni kP05kK0413, 11kP05kK11 0512, kP05kK110308...stb. az alap kP05kK11 marad csak a toldalékot kellet egy hónapig fejben tartani...*

Mindez azért javasolt, mert ahogy egyre nő a CH taglétszáma és ezáltal a népszerűsége – egyre komolyabb támadásveszélynek van kitéve.

Ha mindezeket szem előtt tartod értékes tagjává válsz a CH-nak és ő is megajándékoz sok hasznos dologgal (barátok, információk...stb.) 



(Koszonet FLAMINGO -nak aki osszeallitotta ezt a tajekoztatot.:656: )

*EZT is olvasd el.*


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Kedves vagy Melitta!
Úgy döntöttem, hogy megpróbálok egyedül boldogulni, nem is olyan nehéz, aztán azt tervezem, hogy segítek szegény Kék Lagunának.
Poziciót kell választanom, még ilyet?Mert,miért?
A Lagunának sincs :?: Nekem sincs :?: 
Ezek az emotikonok tetszenek :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :evil: :twisted: :roll: :cry:   :x :shock: :? 8) :lol:    Édesek


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Szia Melitta, Csillagom és többiek! 
Bocsi hogy nem reagáltam hamarabb, kissé távol voltam... a használati utasításokat köszönöm. Azt hiszem itt, ebben a topic-ban próbálkozok, tehát ha bénára sikeredik, akkor az azért van mert kísérletezek az alkalmazásokkal. 
Visszajöttem, tehát most gyakorlok... jó nem bonyolult de most csinálom előszőr... tehát lehet hogy alább lesz olyan amelynek semmi értelme; csupán gyakoroltam. :? 
A segítséget mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Szia Melitta, Csillagom és többiek!
> Bocsi hogy nem reagáltam hamarabb, kissé távol voltam... a használati utasításokat köszönöm. Azt hiszem itt, ebben a topic-ban próbálkozok, tehát ha bénára sikeredik, akkor az azért van mert kísérletezek az alkalmazásokkal.
> Visszajöttem, tehát most gyakorlok... jó nem bonyolult de most csinálom előszőr... tehát lehet hogy alább lesz olyan amelynek semmi értelme; csupán gyakoroltam. :?
> A segítséget mégegyszer köszönöm!



Gyak-1:
Füstmentes környezeti biztos, ködösítés-elhárító, zöldügyi miniszter.
_
"A jövő környezetvédelmét valósíthatod meg a jelenben"_


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Csak én gyakorlok...
Gyak. 2.



>


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Mint látható valahogy nem ok., ( bár fáradt is vagyok), de igyekszem... Bocs Mindenkitől! 
Ha gondoljátok, ki is vághatjátok!

Tehát gyak.3:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 1)

Csillagom írta:


> Szia Csillagom!
> 
> Jó Neked Kék Laguna, mert csak 3 kérdésed van :!:
> Bezzeg nekem :!:
> ...



Bizonyára tapasztaltad hogy nagyon jó fej társaság jött itt össze... tehát korántsem arról van szó hogy 24-e óta nem válaszoltak hanem nekem - is - el kellett hagyni a fórumot egy kis időre.
Nagyon jó a csapat! \m/


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Csillagom írta:


> Szia Csillagom!
> 
> Bizonyára tapasztaltad hogy nagyon jó fej társaság jött itt össze... tehát korántsem arról van szó hogy 24-e óta nem válaszoltak hanem nekem - is - el kellett hagyni a fórumot egy kis időre.
> Nagyon jó a csapat! \m/



Szia KL.
Tapasztaltam, tényleg jó fejek!
Csak zrikáltam egy kicsit Őket!
Gyakorolj csak nyugodtan  
Beidézni tudsz :!: 
Aláírást megcsináltad :!: 
Bravó, csak így tovább, ha tudok segítek, szóljál bátran :!:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 2)

O.K.
Azt hiszem most már megy; egy v.mit szeretnék még megoldani:
azokat nagyobb képeket akárhonnan beszúrhatom s mitől lessz olyan a felső része - amelybe ez van írva:" ........jpg...."-mint egy táblázat ?
V.mi speciális alkalmazás szükséges, hogy ilyenné válik a beszúrt kép?
:roll:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 12)

Es hogyan lehet egy hozzaszolasbol csak keveset idezn?
Ha megnyomom az idezet gombot, akkor idezi az egesz hozzaszolast.
Hogyan lehet ebbol kivagni?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 12)

Hali Kandur  
Delete-el kitörlöd amit nem akarsz idézni! :lol:


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 13)

*Mail szerver probléma*

Nem tudom mennyire tudtok segiteni, mail szerver problémám van. Milyen mail szerver programot érdemes használni win xp- alá?

... és mégegy.. dinamikus ip cimkiosztásnál a dns szerver cim is változik vajjon?


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 13)

SZoval ért valaki a szerverekhez koztetek???

üdv Lee


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 13)

A KAresz az aki keni vagja.Kesobb jon. :lol:


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 14)

Az email kuldes nalatok mukodik igaz?


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 14)

Szia Melita!

_Idézet:

A KAresz az aki keni vagja.Kesobb jon.._


Nem reklamálás képpen, de úgy mennyivel később? :wink: 


Kéz csók:

Lee


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 14)

Lee
Sorry nem eg a haz, :lol: nagyon dolgozik,de remelem ma mar itt lesz es segit valaszolni kerdesedre Koszi turelmedet. :656:


----------



## Rezso (2004 Május 16)

Nem tudom, hogy min torod a fejed, de szigoruan veve a kerdesedre valoszolva: 
1. WinXP alatt futo mail szerver lehet pl. az mdaemon. Mar ha POP3 es SMTP szervert ertesz "mail szerver" alatt.
2. Szerverek cimet nem illik valtoztatni. Persze nem lehetetlen, tehat ha gondolod, eppen osztogathat a DHCP szerered mindig valtozo DNS cimet, csak hat ez igy nem tul ertelmes..

Mit szeretnel csinalni?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 16)

:656:


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 16)

Szia rezső.. kössz a választ.

Elmondom mi a problémám... így egyszerűbb. Szóval az elejéről:

Van egy weblapom amit irogatok több kevesebb lelkesedéssel ugy egy éve. Ezt free területre tettem ki, mert még a lakás címem sem volt állandó az utóbbi időben, meg millio személyes problémám volt. 

Szóval, az elmult napokban ez elmult, és a free területekből is elegem lett. Millió baj volt velük... hol mentek, hol nem, millió pop-up ablak meg miegymás... de ezeket a bajokat biztos Te is ismered. 

Szóval elhatároztam, hogy csinálok saját szervert, és a jövőben itt vogon tárolni a kis motyómat. Fel is telepítettem egy apache-ot, dobtam hozzá Php-t meg MySql-t is. Sajnos dsl-internet elérésem van, így dinamikus az ip - cimem, de már ezt a problémát is sikerült leküzdeni, mert hála a dyndns.com-nak, meg némi segédproginak, a dinamikus ip-cimemből lett egy statikus sub domain name.... 

Megtetszett a portal sistem es le is toltottem a php nuke-t a 7.2-t ezzel sincs kulonosebb bajom. egyetlen dolgot leszámítva: nevezetesen, ha valaki regisztrálja magát a site-on akkor a regisztrácios procedura végén egy aktivácios mailt akar küldeni a szép uj felhasználónak, és ezt nem tud mert nincs mail szerverem. De más miatt is kell a mail szerver, mert a képeslap küldőmnek is ez az alapja... ha nincs az sem muxik.... szoval kb ez a problémám, és ezért kell egy mail szerver progi... a másik baj, hogy ezzel a dologgal (mármint mail szerver beállitással) még sosem foglalkoztam szoval biztosan meg fogok vele szenvedni... de ez még a jövő. Szoval ezért kellene némi segítség, hogy milyen mail szervert érdemes használni

Kössz előre is a választ:

Lee


----------



## Rezso (2004 Május 17)

Akkor ezek szerint csak kuldeni akarsz levelet. Ehhez eleg feltelepiteni az XP-ben levo SMTP componenst.
add/remove programs.. windows components.. internet information server.. details...smtp service. tulajdonkeppen lehet, hogy egyaltalan nem kell vele szenvedned, szerintem a default beallitasokkal menni fog. Azert egy dolgot nezz meg: keress ra az interneten a "mail relay" kifejezesre, es brobald meg az ott leirt intelmek alapjan leellenorizni a sajat smtp szerveredet.
Udv: Rezso (MCSE NT4/W2k/W2003, CCNP, CCSA NG, CCA)


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 18)

Kössz Rezső!

Örök hálám üldözni fog. Majd du- ha hazaértem nekifexek aztán kiprobálom a dolgot. Amugy gondolkodtam azon is, hogy lehet a routeromban kellene engedélyeznem több portot... mert próbáltam más mail szervereket.. aztán egy sem kommunikált amikor neten keresztül be akartam lépni mint user... amugy nagyon kiváloan mukodtek...

Mert van ugyi az a 2 port az SMTP ami a 25-ös meg a pop ami ugyi a 110 -es... szoval ezt a 2-öt engedélyeztem is... de lehet más portokat is át kellett volna engednem ... mert az utolsonal amit probaltam.. ott gagyogott másokrol is... amin kommunikal az admin.. vagy mi a fene.. SZoval ez a dolog meg kikiserletezes alatt van...  Mert lehet, hogy a fránya routerem miatt van minden meglepetés.... 

Ismered biztosan a notat:

Kis malac kis malac engedj be!
Nem engedlek lóf*** a se**-edbe... 

Lehet most nekem is... Mondta a routerem...

mégegyszer kössz

Lee


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Május 18)

Aztán.. hogy mégegy gondolatot hozzáfűzzek az előzőhöz, amikkel idáig próbáloztam progik mind fizetős volt... 

Igy aztán fel kellett törni egy picit őket. Namost ezt ha nem sikerül jól, bizony nem nagyon veszik jónéven a programok.... hat ez is lehet egy probléma..


----------



## Rezso (2004 Május 18)

Mivel csak kuldeni akarsz, nem valoszinu, hogy barmit is allitani kene a routereden. (gondolom, itt egy kis NAT-olast vegzo eszkozrol beszelunk.) Amiket eddig lattam, csak a befele jovo kapcsolatokat korlatoztak, a kifele indulokat by-default nem. Es amit altalaban be lehet rajta allitani, az a destination port. Szoval amit ott allitani tudsz, az az, hogy fogadja a tcp25 es a tcp110 portjaira erkezo kapcsolatokat kivulrol. Te pedig (illetve ezentul ha jol beallitod, akkor az SMTP szervered) belulrol szeretne egy dinamikusan valasztott magasabb (>1023) portrol egy kulso SMTP szerver tcp 25 portjara kapcsolodni. (probald ki: "telnet mail.heinzelmann.hu 25" Fogod latni, hogy hogyan mukodik, es le tudod tesztelni a kapcsolatodat) Ennek pedig a portok allitgatasa nelkul is mennie kene. (hacsak nem tenyleg egy routered van, access-listekkel)

Jo munkat!


----------



## karesz (2004 Május 18)

Hello,

tenyleg nincs sok idom a munka miatt de hozzateszem hogy ez a tema nem tartozik szorosan a canadahunhoz.

En szivesen segitek amiben tudok bar erre sokkal jobb forumok vannak ahol sok nalam okosabb is szivesen segit. Ha weblap keszitesre adod a fejed akkor feltetlen kell talalnod megfelelo helyeket ahol utana tudsz nezni a kerdeseidnek- mas szoval nem kell megismetelnem a mar leirt megoldasokat...
Egy link ami segithet a dsl problemadon:
http://www.no-ip.com/
Ha statikus lapot csinalsz ehhez tudok ingyen helyet adni mivel forum tag vagy. Php es mysql valami nevleges osszegert szinten.

Karesz


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 25)

Csillagom írta:


> Hali Kandur
> Delete-el kitörlöd amit nem akarsz :lol:



Ilyen egyszeru?
Jaj de marha vagyok.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Jaj, d :..: eeeehoooogy vaaaagy aaaaaz :!:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 25)

Peldaul az miert van, hogy amikor valahova a lap szelere kattintok, akkor megkekul a betuk alapja? Azt hittem, hogy valahogy igy kell az idezetet 
felvagdosni, de sehogy sem sikerult, ha meg egyszer kattintottam, a megkekult alap visszafeheredett. Ertitek, hogy mirol beszelek, vagy csak en nem ertem?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

kandur írta:


> Peldaul az miert van, hogy amikor valahova a lap szelere kattintok, akkor megkekul a betuk alapja? Azt hittem, hogy valahogy igy kell az idezetet
> felvagdosni, de sehogy sem sikerult, ha meg egyszer kattintottam, a megkekult alap visszafeheredett. Ertitek, hogy mirol beszelek, vagy csak en nem ertem?



Kandur :!: 
Miért kattintasz a lap szélére :?: 
Én nem érteni, hogy mit mondasz :!:  
Amikor "beidézni"akarsz, rálépsz annak a hozzászóláshoz tartozó "beidéz" gombjára,amit majd idézni akarsz! Ezzel egy új hozzászólást kezdeményezel :!: 
Az egész szöveg beidézetté válik! Nos itt "vagdoshatsz"! Ami szöveget nem akarsz beidézni azt a delete gombbal kitörlöd! Csak az maradjon amit Te fontosnak tartasz :!: Huuu...érted? :..:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 26)

Azt mar ertem, hogyan kell idezni, csak azt nem ertem, hogy miert kekul meg a szoveg alafestese, ha valahova melleje kattintok.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

Kandúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúr  
Gondolom, hogy akkor kékül be a szöveg, amikor rákantintassz arra a részre amit törölni akarsz!!!!
Törölj BETÜNKÉNT  
Vaú,vaú...rettegj tőlem macsek  :..:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 26)

Hat persze, hogy akkor kekul be, de miert?
Vagy ez lenyegtelen?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

kandur írta:


> Hat persze, hogy akkor kekul be, de miert?
> Vagy ez lenyegtelen?



Ami bekékül, azt tudod törölni, és hupszz eltünik :!: :roll: :..:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 27)

Es mivel tudom torolni, azt, ami bekekul?


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 27)

Vagy ?[/quote]

Ami bekékül, azt tudod törölni, és hupszz eltünik :!: :roll: :..: [/quote]
aha ertem a delete gombbal

es a betuket, hogyan kell kiszinezni?


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 27)

:roll:  :roll: 
Kandúr  
Amikor új választ küldesz, a beírásod előtt rákattintasz a betűszín melletti nyílra, itt megjelennek a kiválasztható betűszínek! És kiválasztod :!:

Betűszín: text



Érted :?: :roll: :..:


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 27)

En ertem, de egyszer mar probaltam, es akkor nem sikerult. Hatha most sikerul.


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 27)

Most sem sikerult, az elobbi hozzaszolast kekre akartam csinalni.


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 27)

Es ezt is kekre akarom.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 27)

Gyakorolj


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 28)

Gyakorlok, de hiaba, kivalasztom a betuszint, az ki is valasztodik, megjelenik a hozzaszolasomban a kodja, es annyi, semmi tobb, a szin nem latszik.


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 29)

Hogyan kell csatolt filet kuldeni?


----------



## kandur (2004 Május 29)

Peldaul, ha kaptam egy levelet, amelyhez tobb fenykep van csatolva, es
csak az egyiket akarom tovabb kuldeni.
Hogyan kell megadni a csatolt file pontos helyet?
Ha a csatolando file a postafiokomban van, akkor, hol van?
Mi az a Network neighberhood?


----------



## Lee*** (2004 Június 16)

Szia Rezső

Köszönöm a segitséget amiket mondtál... végül is nem az volt a megoldás, de azért rendes volt tőled, hogy megprobáltál segiteni.

Üdv Lee


----------



## kandur (2004 Július 25)

Még nem is hallottam mail szerverről. Hány fajta szerver van? Eddig csak annyit tudtam, hogy a szerver egy rendszer közepe. Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen sok van belőle.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 11)

Kedves Technikai Segítség! 

Tavaly frissítettem a Barát 5.0-ról a Férj 1.0-ra, és azt tapasztaltam, hogy a rendszer teljesítménye csökken, különösen a Virág és Ékszer alkalmazásokban, amik pedig kifogástalanul m&amp;ucirc;ködtek a Barát 5.0 alatt. Ezen túlmen&amp;otilde;leg a Férj 1.0 több kedvenc programomat is eltávolította, mint például a Romantika 9.3-at és az Odafigyelés 6.4-et, ám telepített olyan alkalmazásokat, mint a Bajnokok Ligája 4.1 és az Fradi 3.0. 
Most már az Elbeszélgetés 8.0 sem m&amp;ucirc;ködik, és ha Takarítás 2.8-at akarom indítani, visszautasít a rendszer. Megpróbáltam a Nyaggatás 5.3-mal kijavítani a hibákat, de sikertelenül. Mit tegyek? 

Kedves Elkeseredett! 

El&amp;otilde;ször is, ne felejtse, hogy a Barát 5.0 szórakoztatócsomag, míg a Férj 1.0 operációs rendszer, saját utasításkészlettel. Gépelje be a következ&amp;otilde; parancssort: 
C: Azt hittem, szeretsz [Enter] 
Ezután töltse le a Könnyek 6.7-et, amivel telepítheti a Bűntudat 3.0-át! Ha minden rendben megy, akkor a Férj 1.0 ezután magától indítja az Ékszer 2.4 és Virágok 3.6 alkalmazásokat. Kérem figyeljen oda, hogy ne terhelje túl a Férj 1.0-át több ilyen alkalmazás gyakori, vagy egyidej&amp;ucirc; futtatásával, mert ez esetben el&amp;otilde;fordulhat, hogy a Férj 1.0 telepíti az Ingerült Csönd 2.3-at, vagy a Kocsmázás 7.0-át, ami által a rendszer fokozottan ki lesz téve a Sör 6.1 támadásainak. A Sör 6.1 kártékony program, mely HangosHorkolás.wav fájlokat hoz létre a merevlemezen. Egyes tapasztalatok szerint a Férj 1.0 a Pletykadélután 2.1 és a Barátn&amp;otilde;im Átjönnek Vacsorára 3.2 futtatása esetén lemerevedhet, ezeket csak akkor indítsa, ha el&amp;otilde;tte telepítette az Elmehetsz A Meccsre 1.5-öt! Bármilyen hibát is tapasztal a Férj 1.0 m&amp;ucirc;ködésében, SEMMILYEN KÖRÜLMÉNYEK KÖZÖTT NE telepítse az Anyós 1.0-át, és ne telepítsen új Barát programot se! Ezek nem támogatott alkalmazások; a 
Férj 1.0 rendszer összeomlásához és a kapcsolat megszakadásához vezethetnek. 
A Férj 1.0 remek program, de csak korlátozott memóriakezelési lehet&amp;otilde;ségei vannak, valamint nem kompatibilis néhány újabb alkalmazással (ilyen például a Vegetariánus Étel 4.3). Érdemes lehet fontolóra venni néhány kiegészít&amp;otilde; szoftver beszerzését. Személy szerint a Meleg Vacsora 3.1-et és a Rafinált Alsónem&amp;ucirc; 7.7-et ajánlom. 

A legjobbakat: Technikai Segítség


----------



## Tendra (2005 Április 29)

A nő, mint eszköz

Napjainkban, amikor cél a felzárkózás a fejlett nyugati technológiákhoz,
reális követelmény, hogy ne csak saját eszközeink működésével
legyünk
tisztában. Most némi műszaki érzékkel és kézügyességgel megáldott,
barkácsoló kedvű férfitársaimat szeretném megismertetni a "nő" nevű
eszköz
leírásával.

Követelmények:


Hardware-követelmények
A nő rendszerbe állítása megköveteli:
- az állandó telephelyet az éjszakai tárolás, karbantartás stb. céljára
- a megfelelő műszert stb. a számára.
A nő magas szintű használatához szükséges a nyelv, mint eszköz
(részünkről).


Software-követelmények
- a nő kategóriájától függően megkívánja a magas szintű jártasságot a
programozásban
- a nőnek ajánlatos sok változatos programot nyújtani


Általános leírás
A nő abban különbözik a tranzisztortól, hogy nem három, hanem négy
lába
van. Tehát inkább két darab ellenálláshoz lehet hasonlítani. Panelbe
ültetését nehezíti, hogy lábai nem ónozottak. A lábak végén lévő
bemetszések néha lakkozva vannak, a lakkozás színéből a processzor
bonyolultságára lehet következtetni. A rikítóra lakkozott példányok
általában igen egyszerűek, visítva nevetnek, és nem értik, a hajó miért
úszik a vizen, hiszen vas... Egyébként e bemetszések léte
gyártástechnológiai okokra vezethető vissza, gyakorlati hasznuk nincs.
Sőt, ha szükséges a nő rögzítése,
ajánlatos ezeket lecsípni, lereszelni stb.

- A nő 1 (bél)csatornás.
- MOS, de ha megkérik, vasal is.
- Felső végén egy ütésnemálló tokban helyezkedik el a központi
egység. E
központi egység bonyolultsága változó, általában
fordítottan arányos a formatervezés színvonalával. A fejlett, 3 bites
processzorral és 17 bites memóriával rendelkező példányok
gyengén formatervezettek, míg az egyszerűbbek (1 bites processzor, 1
bit
memória) igényesebb külsejűek.
- A nőnek két füle van, tehát szállítható.
- A nő képes a karakterfelismerésre, különösen az "1000Ft",
az "5000Ft" és
a "10000Ft" karaktersorozatok felismerésére.
- A nő input-output eszközei a felső és a középső részén helyezkednek
el.
A felső részén az input, az alsó részén az output
eszközök. Megemlítendő, hogy az alsó részen található egy igen fontos
input-csatlakozó, a memóriabővítő hüvely. (6.3 Jack)
Ezenkívül néha a felső input eszközök outputként is működnek. Például:
akkumlátorsav-túlfolyás esetén, és ezt az OF flag is jelzi.
A nyaknak nevezett részben futnak az adat és cím buszok, és egyéb
érdekes
dolgok, például egy gégecső. Az eszköz ezen tud
port és egyebet szívni. A nyak sajnos elég rövid, ezért ha a CPU-t másik
szobában akarjuk tárolni (mert például túl randa), akkor
problémáink lesznek. Ha lejjebb megyünk, akkor két potenciométert
találunk, a nőt ezzel lehet gerjesztett állapotba tekerni. A has
közepén helyezkedik el az a nyílás, amin a gyártáskor a nő légmentes
lezárása előtt kiszívják a levegőt.
- A nőt ne tároljuk függesztve, mivel gyárilag lábakra van szerelve,
állítsuk mindig ezekre. Ha a nőt esetleg fektetve tárolnánk, a lábait
akkor sem tanácsos leszerelni, mivel ez árt az esztétikai
megjelenésének,
és a körülményes visszaszerelés miatt nekünk kell
majd reggelit készíteni.


Ezzel tehát rövid betekintést kaptatok egy eszköz felépítésébe,
működésébe. Legyetek bátrak, használjátok egészséggel!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)




----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 29)

Isteni :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Egy kalóz és egy kisfiú beszélget: Kalózbácsi mért van fából a bal keze és mért van egy kampó a végén? Hát tudod kisfiam, régen az első háborúmban egy ágyú levitte a kezem és a hajóács egy kampót szerelt a végére, hogy ez naggyából helyetesítse. És kalózbácsi mért van egy fekete kendővel átkötve a bal szeme? Tudod kisfiam régen a második háborúmban nem sokkal az első háborúm után, egy porszem ment a szemembe és még nem szoktam meg a kampóm.


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 31)




----------



## pitti (2005 Július 31)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Augusztus 2)

Nem szenvedek elmebetegségben. Minden percét élvezem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

Karesz , Goyo,a kovetkezo a gondom. Kiirtottam a privieimet, szoval tok ures az elkuldott es az erkezett mappa is , meg sem enged privit kuldeni, ez jelenik meg:

$user[username] túllépte a privát üzenetek tárolására szolgáló tárhelyét, ezért nem fogadhat új üzeneteket, amíg fel nem szabadít több helyet.



Mikor lehet zenet foltolteni?


----------



## goyo (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Karesz , Goyo,a kovetkezo a gondom. Kiirtottam a privieimet, szoval tok ures az elkuldott es az erkezett mappa is , meg sem enged privit kuldeni, ez jelenik meg:
> 
> $user[username] túllépte a privát üzenetek tárolására szolgáló tárhelyét, ezért nem fogadhat új üzeneteket, amíg fel nem szabadít több helyet.
> 
> ...




Valoszinu annak telt be a privat uzenet helye akinek kuldened, _nem neked_..  (egyebkent ha keves a tarolasra szukseges hely, mond mi lenne az idealis...atallitom)

MP3-at szerintem mar lehet feltolteni...kiir valami hibat ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

goyo írta:


> Valoszinu annak telt be a privat uzenet helye akinek kuldened, _nem neked_..  (egyebkent ha keves a tarolasra szukseges hely, mond mi lenne az idealis...atallitom)
> 
> MP3-at szerintem mar lehet feltolteni...kiir valami hibat ?


 


Neked sem tudok meg a karesznak sem. 

Zenet meg nem enged, tobb szammal is probalkoztam


----------



## goyo (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Neked sem tudok meg a karesznak sem.
> 
> Zenet meg nem enged, tobb szammal is probalkoztam



En most kuldtem egy privit neked...mindjart kiderul...

Zenefeltoltesnel milyen hibat ir ki ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

*The page cannot be displayed*

The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.Please try the following:

<LI id=instructionsText1>Click the

Refresh button, or try again later.
<LI id=instructionsText2>If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.
<LI id=instructionsText3>To check your connection settings, click the *Tools* menu, and then click *Internet Options*. On the *Connections* tab, click *Settings*. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). <LI id=list4>See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting).
<LI id=instructionText6>Click the *Tools* menu, and then click *Internet Options*. <LI id=instructionText7>On the *Connections* tab, click *LAN Settings*. 
Select *Automatically detect settings*, and then click *OK*.
<LI id=instructionsText5>Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the *Help* menu and then click *About Internet Explorer *to determine what strength security you have installed. <LI id=instructionsText4>If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the *Tools* menu, and then click *Internet Options*. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the

 Back button to try another link.

*Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer *


----------



## goyo (2005 Október 25)

Na a zenefeltoltest en is megprobaltam, de nem volt turelmem kivarni...nem itt van a gond...igy elsore a szerver korul lehet...Kareszt kell megkerdezni...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

goyo írta:


> Na a zenefeltoltest en is megprobaltam, de nem volt turelmem kivarni...nem itt van a gond...igy elsore a szerver korul lehet...Kareszt kell megkerdezni...


 

KIuldtem neki privit de az akkor meg nem ment el , kuldok megint


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

Kareszhoz most sem megy el a privi:555:


----------



## goyo (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Kareszhoz most sem megy el a privi:555:



Pedig Karesz itt van...latom


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

goyo írta:


> Pedig Karesz itt van...latom


 

Azert kuldozgetek-nek priviket de valaszra sem meltat. Majd jol kicserelem a fogkrejet szortelenitore :kaboom:


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

Hogyan tudok a fórumba irni?


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

Hogyan irok a forumba valaki segitsen!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

JfH írta:


> Hogyan irok a forumba valaki segitsen!


 

Ugyan ugy ahogy ide, kivalasztod a temat, uj valasz, klick es irsz aztan elkuld gomb


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

http://hazafi.no-ip.org:8048/listen.pls ez egy netes magyar rádió - Jó hallgatást


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

csocsike írta:


> Ugyan ugy ahogy ide, kivalasztod a temat, uj valasz, klick es irsz aztan elkuld gomb


 
Köszi


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

JfH írta:


> http://hazafi.no-ip.org:8048/listen.pls ez egy netes magyar rádió - Jó hallgatást


 


Koszonjuk


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

A BENYUSZEVI part rendorfonoke 

Ez micsoda Csöcsike?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

JfH írta:


> A BENYUSZEVI part rendorfonoke
> 
> Ez micsoda Csöcsike?


 
Ez itt a bolondok haza es a regebbi tagoknak van titulusa, megalapitottuk a Beke ,nyugalom es szeretet partjat. Olvasgasd a topicokat , ne szamits tul normalis dolgokra, mi ilyenek vagyunk . Moka az elet.


----------



## JfH (2005 Október 25)

Beke ,nyugalom es szeretet partjat. 

De mi a végén a VI rövidités?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 25)

JfH írta:


> Beke ,nyugalom es szeretet partjat.
> 
> De mi a végén a VI rövidités?


 


Kepzo. Nincs jelentosege de legyen vilag virag vagy amit akarsz


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

JfH írta:


> Beke ,nyugalom es szeretet partjat.
> 
> De mi a végén a VI rövidités?


 
Beke
Nyugalom
Szeretet
Vidamsag
vagyis BeNyuSzeVi

Megjegyzem fol fogom jelenteni a rendorfonokot, amiert azt sem tudja milyen part tagja:,,: :evil: :!:


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 26)

dulifuli írta:


> Beke
> Nyugalom
> Szeretet
> Vidamsag
> ...



Node kinél fogod följelenteni, Dulikám? Mert az nem mindegy ám!


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

Judith írta:


> Node kinél fogod följelenteni, Dulikám? Mert az nem mindegy ám!


Speciel rad gondoltam Judithom! 
Ugyanis ez nem igazsag, vagyis gazsag, amit a rendorfonokunk muvelt:evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 26)

Na, csak azért mondom! Az ilyen gazságok ugyanis az én hatáskörömbe tartoznak. A kérdés most csak az, hogy ezt már számitsam feljelentésnek, vagy várjam meg, amig hivatalosan fordulsz hozzám ezügyben?


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

Judith írta:


> Na, csak azért mondom! Az ilyen gazságok ugyanis az én hatáskörömbe tartoznak. A kérdés most csak az, hogy ezt már számitsam feljelentésnek, vagy várjam meg, amig hivatalosan fordulsz hozzám ezügyben?


 
A hivatalos nyomtatvanyokat mar toltogetem, de addig is elkezdhetnel foglalkozni az uggyel , ugyanis ilyen hordereju ugy nem tur halasztast:!:


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 26)

Kéhlek alásan, holnap reggel az lesz az elsö dolgom, hogy ráfekszem a problémára és alaposan feldolgozom jogilag. Mertmint (i)gazságügyi miniszternek ez a kötelességem. Csak majd kérem a megfelelő kérvénylapokat kitölteni és a megfelelö illetéket a bankszámlámra átutalni. 

Az illetékek közé tartozik:
miniszteri munkadij .......6 üveg sligovica
költségáltalány (40%)....2 üveg sligovica
leirási dij(10 oldal után)..1-3/4 üveg sligovica
postaköltség.................1 üveg sligovica
archiválás dija ..............2 üveg sligovica
*Összesen:....................12 3/4, aza tizenkettő és háromnegyed üveg sligovica. *


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

:shock: Mennyi???? 
Azt hiszem holnap csak az agyadra kellene fekudnod. 
Draga Judithom, meg nem nyertem meg a lottofonyeremenyt 
Azt hiszem az ugyet egyenlore elnapoljuk.
Minden esetre a hivatalos nyomtatvanyokat megtartom,...ki tudja mit hoz a jovo! Addig is naponta felmondatom vele a BeNyuSzeVi-vel kapcsolatos elengedhetetlen tudnivalokat!!!!!


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 26)

Na látod. Ezt a munkát is sikerült elnapolnom. Nemhiába vett a nagymamám részt a munka temetésén.....


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 26)

Kérem tisztelettel, én mint a Bényuszevi Párt titkos külső és belső (rossz)tanácsosa, valamint a térdszalagrend és a jégmezők lovagja, figyelmeztetem a mélyen tisztel föl,- és elmeháborodottakat, hogy a följelentést Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úr ellen, csakis Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úrnál lehet megtenni, aki az ügy részletes és alaptalan kivizsgálása után további adminisztrativ és jogi csűrcsavarások végett át fogja adni Judith
Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság miniszterasszonynak, és/vagy az ügyet bűncselekmény hiányában ad acta teszi. Továbbiakban kérem a tisztelt vitatkozó feleket, hogy a szaktanácsért egyszámlámra fejenként 12 3/4 üveg 60 fokos sligivicákat sziveskedjenek átutálni.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Csöbörből vödörbe.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 26)

andika írta:


> Csöbörből vödörbe.


Raadasul az egesz sligovica ugybol engem kihagytak
ebbol is latszik mennyire csak magukra gondolnak.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Tegnap meg engem frocliztak, hogy nem hívom őket sörözni, pedig aztat nem is szeretik.
A slugovicát speciel én is megiszom.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Raadasul az egesz sligovica ugybol engem kihagytak
> ebbol is latszik mennyire csak magukra gondolnak.


Már tele vagy bonbonnal. Hová tennéd a sligovicát ? :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 26)

dulifuli írta:


> Speciel rad gondoltam Judithom!
> Ugyanis ez nem igazsag, vagyis gazsag, amit a rendorfonokunk muvelt:evil:


 
Tessék nyugodtan feljelenteni nálam és én majd elrepítem egy kicsit:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> Kérem tisztelettel, én mint a Bényuszevi Párt titkos külső és belső (rossz)tanácsosa, valamint a térdszalagrend és a jégmezők lovagja, figyelmeztetem a mélyen tisztel föl,- és elmeháborodottakat, hogy a följelentést Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úr ellen, csakis Csöcsike rendőrfőnök úrnál lehet megtenni, aki az ügy részletes és alaptalan kivizsgálása után további adminisztrativ és jogi csűrcsavarások végett át fogja adni Judith
> Primaronda, lelketlen perszona, állatszeliditő és vaditó, nomeg és az ujra legálissá vált BÉNYUSZEVI PÁRT (i)gazság miniszterasszonynak, és/vagy az ügyet bűncselekmény hiányában ad acta teszi. Továbbiakban kérem a tisztelt vitatkozó feleket, hogy a szaktanácsért egyszámlámra fejenként 12 3/4 üveg 60 fokos sligivicákat sziveskedjenek átutálni.


 
Tisztelt Tagtarsak.
/Aszemed kikaparom/



Az onok altal ellenem kezdemenyezett , es nalam megtett feljelenteseiket iktattam , atolvastam, majd egy juhe! felkialtassal a szemetesbe dobtam . Lehet hogy onoket melyen megrenditi galadnak tuno tettem , de a tenyek es a Part mukodesi szabajainak ismereteben ez volt az egyetlen logikus es jogos cselekedet. Onok elfelejtettek engem MEGVESZTEGETNI!!!!!!! Alapszabajunk kimondja , hogy hivatalos ugyek eseten a rendorfonokot koteles az alperes majd kesobb a felperes is megvesztegetni, az ugy gordulekeny lefojasa erdekeben .Ennek elmulasztasa, belathatatlan kovetkezmenyekkel jar az Efi tojasait illetoleg, Valamint , en mint Sarkanyolo St. Gorgy visszakezbol tiltakozom, igy rendezven az onok fogas kerdeseit. 

Maradok Tisztelettel az onok rendithetetlen hive: 

Csocsi a Gyonyoruseges.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> Már tele vagy bonbonnal. Hová tennéd a sligovicát ? :twisted:


 
Eladnam Nektek, de foleg annak aki a legszomjasabb


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Eladnam Nektek, de foleg annak aki a legszomjasabb


 
Orulj, ha ingyen ideadhatod:555:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)




----------



## Judith (2005 Október 26)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt Tagtarsak.
> /Aszemed kikaparom/
> 
> 
> ...



Te okos tojás. Hát a sligo-vicát veled is megakartam osztani. Most aztán nézhetsz, mint a moziban, mert minden papairt kidobtál a szemétbe, amivel másokat zsarolni tudtunk volna. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

En akkor sem lettem megvesztegetve es nem is adtak volna palinkat, mert nezd meg az Efi nem ontozte a viragokat sem azt mi lett ott. majd pont ez fog nekem paleszt kuldeni:2:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 26)

csocsike írta:


> En akkor sem lettem megvesztegetve es nem is adtak volna palinkat, mert nezd meg az Efi nem ontozte a viragokat sem azt mi lett ott. majd pont ez fog nekem paleszt kuldeni:2:


Naná, hogy nem öntöztem ! A mákvirág öntözését az afgán törvényhozás tiltja, csak a drogbárók locsolhatják én pedig nem vagyok az. Másrészt, ha locsoltalak volna, akkor Dulifuli engem jelent fel nálad, ami azt jelentette volna, hogy öt percen belül rögtönítélő bíróság elé kerülök, ráadásul nekem kellett volna fizetni a hóhér órabérét, a kivégzésem idejére járó veszélyességi pótlékát, a szappant, a kötelet, a sámlit és az akasztófaácsolást. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> Naná, hogy nem öntöztem ! A mákvirág öntözését az afgán törvényhozás tiltja, csak a drogbárók locsolhatják én pedig nem vagyok az. Másrészt, ha locsoltalak volna, akkor Dulifuli engem jelent fel nálad, ami azt jelentette volna, hogy öt percen belül rögtönítélő bíróság elé kerülök, ráadásul nekem kellett volna fizetni a hóhér órabérét, a kivégzésem idejére járó veszélyességi pótlékát, a szappant, a kötelet, a sámlit és az akasztófaácsolást. :evil:


 

Es a tobbi birsagot is.:8:


----------



## Judit (2005 November 12)

Goyo! Én azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mi az a "csatolt thumbnail"-ek.
Nem tudok képet nézni, mert ez jelenik meg.


----------



## 1984ow (2005 December 5)

fényképet szeretnék feltenni de nem sikerül ha Valaki segítene megköszöném
ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Amikor valaszolsz, lejjeb mesz az oldalon , ott van a csatolas manegger click, es onantol mar tudod


----------



## 1984ow (2005 December 5)

sajnos nagyon béna lehetek mert fényképet nem tudok feltenni a galériában de nem adom fel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Klick a galeria gombra , klick a tagjaink galeriai gombra, klick a feltoltes gombra click a browse gombra ott megtalalod a sajet gepeden elraktarozott infokat, kepeket, kivalasztod amit fel szeretnel tpleni, klick a kepre, open, feltolt,varsz amig feltolt ez lehet 5 masodperc de lehet egy perc is , attol fugg mekkora a kep:ugras:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 5)

Judit írta:


> Goyo! Én azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mi az a "csatolt thumbnail"-ek.
> Nem tudok képet nézni, mert ez jelenik meg.


 
Nekem is vannak hasonló problémáim.
Igaz, vannak fotók amelyek megjelennek.
Persze, lehet, hogy a nem megjelenő fotókkal csak engem akarnak védeni8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Szija Forgoszel , kepzeld el, akarhanyszor folteszel egy ciket, az nalam ugy jelenik meg, hogy az oldal 2x olyan szeles lesz mint a kepernyo, es nem enged valaszolni sem . Ezert nem tudok egy cikhez sem hozzaszolni. Bizti nalam van a hiba, mert mas nem panaszkodott de nem tudom mi lehet elalitva.


----------



## 1984ow (2005 December 5)

*csöcsike*

Köszönöm a leirtak szerint fogom csinálni és köszi mégegyszer
ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## 1984ow (2005 December 5)

:ugras:Csöcsike !!!!Köszi talán menni fog már.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 5)

csocsike írta:


> Szija Forgoszel , kepzeld el, akarhanyszor folteszel egy ciket, az nalam ugy jelenik meg, hogy az oldal 2x olyan szeles lesz mint a kepernyo, es nem enged valaszolni sem . Ezert nem tudok egy cikhez sem hozzaszolni. Bizti nalam van a hiba, mert mas nem panaszkodott de nem tudom mi lehet elalitva.


 
Ilyen bibi, nálam is előfordult már ...
Azt hiszem, van ebben a progiban néhány rejtett bug, amik néha aktiválódnak


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

1984ow írta:


> :ugras:Csöcsike !!!!Köszi talán menni fog már.


 

Szivessen, sok szerencset


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ilyen bibi, nálam is előfordult már ...
> Azt hiszem, van ebben a progiban néhány rejtett bug, amik néha aktiválódnak


 

Nem tudok rajonni hol a bibi


----------



## Efike (2005 December 5)

Benned. Hidd el nekem, csak benned. :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 December 5)

1984ow írta:


> Köszönöm a leirtak szerint fogom csinálni és köszi mégegyszer
> ÜDV:1984ow


 
Ezért érdemes volt próbálkozni.
Imádom.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Efike írta:


> Benned. Hidd el nekem, csak benned. :evil:


 

Ha azt hiszed, hogy elfelejtem , hogy nem gyuttel parbajozni, akkor tevedsz. Nekem te nem ond hogy faj a fejed, az a fej mindenkinek fajna:8:


----------



## andika (2005 December 5)

Az egyik 19, a másik egy híján 20.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 5)

csocsike írta:


> Ha azt hiszed, hogy elfelejtem , hogy nem gyuttel parbajozni, akkor tevedsz. Nekem te nem ond hogy faj a fejed, az a fej mindenkinek fajna:8:


Egyenlőre te tartozol a soros kardvágással, de akinek olyan kardja van, amit a drótostót vágott ki lemezollóval egy használt ereszcsatornából, az ne is akarjon villogni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Efi bacsi, ne magyarazzon mar marhasagokat , mars parbajozni egy hete irtam utoljara es semmi valasz nem gyutt. Hat en ebbe beleoregszem , es nem akarok. Tata irjon mar mert letaglozom


----------



## Fenyő (2006 Január 17)

Nem akartam új témát létrehozni a kérdésem miatt, ezért itt teszem fel.

Machintos mennyire elterjedt kanadában vagy köztetek?
Én úgy érzem hogy PC-t (pentium, AMD) használtok. Én nem rég tértám át MAC OS X -re de nagyon jó. Bár most itt a munka helyemen pc-ket használunk sajnos.
szóval?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Részemről PC (IDE) Pentium IV./Windows XP, a dolgozószobámban PC(SCSI)Pentium III, Vagy Windows XP, vagy Linux attól függően, hogy melyik HDD-t nyomom a bootra. MAC általában az egyetemeken, kutatóintézetekben ketyeg, de drága, kb. 2,5 x annyi mint a PC. Van 2 laptopom is, de nem használom.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 17)

Oké.Mennyiért adod a gépeket?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

nem eladó :444:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 17)

Kár.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Január 17)

Szia Efike !

Egy laptopot szivesen átveszek Tőled és postafordultával küldök Neked másfél kiló konyhakész, mélyhűtött, püspökladányi nyersratylit. Csak ne verd nagy dobra a dolgot, mert már így is tele van a postaládám ratylira kiéhezett emberek könyörgő leveleivel.
Más.
Itt a 'Fórum'-ban olvastam 'bogyomama' cikkét a 'VoipStunt'
ingyenes telefonálási lehetőségről, sikerült is beüzemelni.
Kipróbáltam és tökélesen működik. A program keresőjében kerestelek, látszólag meg is találtalak, de ha 'online' akkor
nem veszi fel senki. Én 'pixi1945' néven vagyok fenn. Ha gondolod csörögj rám.

üdvözlettel, Feri (pixi) Budapestről


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 17)

árverezzük andika!!!!


----------



## Fenyő (2006 Január 17)

Én egy IBM Thinkpad ot adtam a jelenlegi mac-emért igen drágábbak de ott észak amerikábban nem annyira mint itthon. meg ott elterjettebb is. 
Nagyon kis megbízható biztonságos rendszer igaz nincs annyi játék rá mint pc-re  de nem igazán játszok. A Photoshop pedig nagyon jól száguld rajta.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 17)

kata53 írta:


> árverezzük andika!!!!


 
Sajna nincs mit, az Efi nincs benne a biznicben!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 18)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Efike !
> 
> Egy laptopot szivesen átveszek Tőled és postafordultával küldök Neked másfél kiló konyhakész, mélyhűtött, püspökladányi nyersratylit. Csak ne verd nagy dobra a dolgot, mert már így is tele van a postaládám ratylira kiéhezett emberek könyörgő leveleivel.
> Más.
> ...


Valamit elkutyult a kölök a hangrendszerrel és most nem megy a mikrofon, nekem meg a derekam nem megy, hogy lehajoljak. De hátvégén majd ráordítok és akkor felveszem a telefont, mert azt látom, hogy ugrálsz és beszélni akarsz  A laptop postai küldése többe kerülne, mint maga a laptop. :shock: Ratylim pedig van itthon, szárított, füstölt és pácolt is.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 18)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Efike !
> 
> Egy laptopot szivesen átveszek Tőled és postafordultával küldök Neked másfél kiló konyhakész, mélyhűtött, püspökladányi nyersratylit. Csak ne verd nagy dobra a dolgot, mert már így is tele van a postaládám ratylira kiéhezett emberek könyörgő leveleivel.
> Más.
> ...


 
Nekem nem müködik,mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Január 18)

andika írta:


> Nekem nem müködik,mit csinálok rosszul?


 
A skype-on megbeszéljük...


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 19)

*Szereted az almát?*



Fenyő írta:


> Én egy IBM Thinkpad ot adtam a jelenlegi mac-emért igen drágábbak de ott észak amerikábban nem annyira mint itthon. meg ott elterjettebb is.
> Nagyon kis megbízható biztonságos rendszer igaz nincs annyi játék rá mint pc-re  de nem igazán játszok. A Photoshop pedig nagyon jól száguld rajta.



Hello Fenyö! Végre egy Mac-es. Lehet, hogy nincs több Mac felhasználó ezen a tájon? Én 12 éve boldog felhasználója vagyok az LC475-töl a mai G5 DP-ig. Közben meg kellett tanulnom a Windows PC-t is,
de inkább nem mondok semmit. Holott az XP már emberbarátabb lett.
Skyp-on iMacLaci, Hillmanimp vagyok elérhetö. (ha bekapcsoltam)\\m/


----------



## andika (2006 Január 19)

Pixi írta:


> A skype-on megbeszéljük...


 
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 20)

Goyo, miért szünt meg a legördülő menű ? miért nem működnek a grimaszok ?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 20)

Nekem megy.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 20)

Efi mar mosolyogni sem tud


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Kérdésem lenne.

Letöltöttem a Firefox legújabb verzióját, ha telepítem akkor az eddigi beállításaim és jelszavaim, ill a kedvencek törlődnek?
Aki tudja a választ az írja meg legyen szives.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

yorkiki írta:


> Kérdésem lenne.
> 
> Letöltöttem a Firefox legújabb verzióját, ha telepítem akkor az eddigi beállításaim és jelszavaim, ill a kedvencek törlődnek?
> Aki tudja a választ az írja meg legyen szives.


 

Elvilleg nem, tehat nem kell ujra regisztralnod csak a meglevo nevededdel es jelszavakkal ujra be kell lepni:555:


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Köszi Csöcsike.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Szivessen


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Január 30)

Úgy is volt ahogy azt megmondtad, nem veszett el semmim.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Mer en olyan okos es szep vagyok


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 30)

yorkiki írta:


> Úgy is volt ahogy azt megmondtad, nem veszett el semmim.


Csak ne engedd a Csocsit a kozelebe akkor nem is fog elveszni.:7:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 3)

Pénteken támad a Káma-szútra!
Ez a Káma-szútra nem okoz örömet
RTL Klub Híradó
2006-02-02 10:34:05











Szexi fotókat és pornófilmeket ígér, de ezek helyett vírust telepít a számítógépre a Káma-szútra. A féreg már két hete elektronikus levelekben terjed, és pénteken aktivizálja magát. 
A féreg állítólag minden hónap harmadikán, a gép bekapcsolását követő fél órában aktiválja magát és törli a gép összes dokumentumát, megbénítja a billentyűzetet és az egeret is. Ráadásul megpróbálja kikapcsolni a vírusirtó szoftvereket.
A VB.NEI néven regisztrált, más néven Káma-szútra, Blackmal, Blackworm, vagy Nyxem tipikus e-mail féregként viselkedik, mivel levélben, csatolmányként érkezik, majd a fájl megnyitásával a felhasználó maga telepíti a vírust.
A szakértők azt tanácsolják, hogy aki kapott ilyen vírust, sürgősen mentse el dokumentumait valamilyen külső adathordozóra, frissítse vírusölő szoftverét, majd keresse meg és távolítsa el a Káma-szútrát.


----------



## klari (2006 Március 6)

Gyerekek, kezd megütni a guta. Nem tudom, hogy másnak is vannak e ilyen problémái a fórummal, vagy csak nekem és ha csak nekem akkor miért.
Már elég rég óta amikor egy topicon az utolsó oldalra kattintok nem az utolsó oldalon nyílik ki hanem valahol az elején. Akkor megint az utolsó oldalra kell kattintsak, hogy az nyiljon ki. Nem minden topicban fordul ez elő, de például ezen az oldalon is az történt.
Másnál is ez a helyzet? Hogy oldjam meg?


----------



## klari (2006 Március 7)

klari írta:


> Gyerekek, kezd megütni a guta. Nem tudom, hogy másnak is vannak e ilyen problémái a fórummal, vagy csak nekem és ha csak nekem akkor miért.
> Már elég rég óta amikor egy topicon az utolsó oldalra kattintok nem az utolsó oldalon nyílik ki hanem valahol az elején. Akkor megint az utolsó oldalra kell kattintsak, hogy az nyiljon ki. Nem minden topicban fordul ez elő, de például ezen az oldalon is az történt.
> Másnál is ez a helyzet? Hogy oldjam meg?


 
Hahooooooooooooooo!
Van itt valaki?


----------



## donna (2006 Március 7)

Én vagyok...
De csak félig, mert közben a wordben írok szinopszisokat meg biographyt contestekre...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 12)

klari írta:


> Gyerekek, kezd megütni a guta. Nem tudom, hogy másnak is vannak e ilyen problémái a fórummal, vagy csak nekem és ha csak nekem akkor miért.
> Már elég rég óta amikor egy topicon az utolsó oldalra kattintok nem az utolsó oldalon nyílik ki hanem valahol az elején. Akkor megint az utolsó oldalra kell kattintsak, hogy az nyiljon ki. Nem minden topicban fordul ez elő, de például ezen az oldalon is az történt.
> Másnál is ez a helyzet? Hogy oldjam meg?


Szia Klári !
Soha ne az "(utolsó oldal...)" nevű szövegre kattints, hanem a képen jobb alsó sarokban látható kis jelre : '>'
Az visz az utolsó hozzászóláshoz !


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 12)

Jöhetek én is a kis hülye kérdéseimmel? <- csak költői kérdés volt, mert úgy is jövök!  Észrevettem - hiába(!) a sasszem nem pótolható -, hogy a csatolásaimat megtalálom a "vezérlőpult"-nál.. ebből fakadó kérdésem: mekkora tárhely áll rendelkezésemre? Ha megtelik kapok figyelmeztetést? Miért nem lehet a Zene topicon "keresés"-sel megtalálni egy-egy számot, (helytakarékosság miatt) ne legyen fenn esetleg 2x, 3x? Ha már van egy mp3, ami pl. 192-vel vagy 128-cal van grabbelve, de túl nagy (6 mega feletti) hogyan tudom kisebbé tenni, hogy megoszhassam veletek a zenét? Így hirtelen, első nekifutásra, ennyi! Ne adjátok fel a reménytelenséget! Lesz még kérdésem! :mrgreen:

:..:


----------



## klari (2006 Március 12)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Klári !
> Soha ne az "(utolsó oldal...)" nevű szövegre kattints, hanem a képen jobb alsó sarokban látható kis jelre : '>'
> Az visz az utolsó hozzászóláshoz !


 
Köszi szépen Pixi, megpróbálom.


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 26)

Akinek van kérdése hardver-rel kapcsolatban és némi szoftver is jöhet annak próbálok segiteni 
Normál PC kapcsolatban


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Red Rébék írta:


> Akinek van kérdése hardver-rel kapcsolatban és némi szoftver is jöhet annak próbálok segiteni
> Normál PC kapcsolatban


Szia Red Rébék,
a tartalék számítógépem Pentium III / SCSI megvakult. A videokártyának nincs baja, a processzor működik, és az alaplapot is kipróbáltam más összeállításban. Komoly rejtély. Együtt nem egy az istennek sem, semmi hangjelzés és főleg nincs videojel. 
Másik problémám, hogy a tartalék tartalék PC-m (az is Pntium III de IDE ) minden gond nélkül ketyeg a Windowssal, viszont ha Linuxot akarok rátelepíteni, akkor vagy kiakad hardwerhibával, vagy a Knoppix Linux-val a képernyő három függőleges csíkban jelenik meg. 
Most megépítettem egy második SCSI-t arra megpróbálom a Linux valamelyik klónját feltenni.
Softwer ügyben: Az AutoCAD Mechanical 2004 az én lemezemről installálva a barátom számítógépén hiba nélkül ketyeg, az én Pentium IV-es gépemen mindenféle hülyeséget csinál, egy beinstallált M6-os csavar külső átmérője 0,07589... stb. vagyis még az sem lehetséges, hogy tévedésből inch unitot állítottam volna. Leinstalláltam, kipucoltam a registryt és újra azt teszi. Normál üzemmódban semmi gond vele, rajzolok, szerkesztek 2D/3D módban hiba nélkül, csak a Mechanical modulok őrültek meg.


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 26)

Hello Efike
1 részhez azt tudom mondani hogy tudnom kellene az alaplap tipusát (ki gyártotta milyen jellzéssel) a procit milyen tápot és mekkorát használsz mik vannak a gépben
célszerű beszerezni süritett levegőt és ecsetet hogy kitakaritsd az alkatrészeket és kontakt tisztitott ezzekel lemosni a kártyák érintkezőit (vga pici eszközök ramlábai) ugyanis kontakt hibák is tudnak kárt okkozni
azt javaslom hogy takaritás után rakd össze a gépet de csak úgy hogy alaplap cpu vga és tápot rá, mást nem, és mikor ez megvan BIOS reset
ha csipog a gép hogy nincs ram akkor már utána összelehet rakni mert elindul az önellenörzés ha nem és ezzek az alkatrészek nem voltak együtt eddig akkor lehet hardver inkompatibilitás (van ilyen)
mielőtt ősszerakás után oprendszert telepitenénk célszerű a Memteszt 86+ 1.65 ramtesztet csinálni hogy a ramokat jól lekezeli e az alaplap igy pár óra összülést is meguszhatunk (attól függetlenül hogy új vagy régi gép)
2 Sajnos a Linux hardver támogatássa az igencsak elvan maradva a Windows tól
ámbár itt is célszerű egy ramteszt nem é emiatt hal meg szegény
úgyanis ramhiba elég éerdekes hibákat tud okkozni
annó 300 cerkán ment a 98 de xp sehogy sem ment fell mert keményre fagyott csak egy progi halt meg memória tesztelés során 
hibás volt a ram
meg kell próbálni mást linux-ot is
régebben 4-5 linux-ot próbáltam már feltelepiteni a gépeimre de rendre meghaltak igy nem is vagyok oda értük
pár apróság
régi alaplapnál nézzük meg a kondik tetejét hogy nem pupós e vagy folyt e ki ha igen ezt már ne is használjuk még ha elindul is kondicsere
táp 
sokkan nem foglalkoznak vele de komoly baj forrása is lehet
Célszerű normális tápot venni FSP ENERMAX HIPER
ezeknek a beépitett védelme és minősége miatt szinte minimális hogy túlfesz és egyébb miatt meghal valami a gépünkben és ha éri valami a tápegységet akkor ezzek nem szoktak magukkal vinni valamit
régi tápegységben célszerű megnézzni a kondikat hogy nincs e köztük púpos v kifolyt ez is okozhat müködési gondokat 
és akkár egy új gépet
célszerű még letiltani azokat eszközöket a biosban amitt nem használunk Com és Lpt portok
igy az alaplap jobban kiosztja az errőfórásokat és a windows sem telepit olyan vezérlőket amit nem is fog használni
3 a Cad nél nem tudok segiteni
szoftvernél a windows pucolás reklám kémprogik mennek igazán meg ammiket használok otthon és ismerem őket


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Köszi a segítséget RedRébék, ezt már végigcsináltam én is. Az a fura, hogy meg semm mukkant, pedig máskor csipog, ha hardwerbaja van. No mindegy, már úgyis kivágtam a szemétbe, csak kíváncsi voltam, hogy mi lehetett a baj. 
A Linux-val még nem dolgoztam én sem, pedig van itthon jónéhány lementett példány és egy teljesen originált gyári is, de lusta dög vagyok és ezért a Windowssal dolgozom. Viszont a Pentium IV-re felfuttattam a Knoppix Linuxot, mert a CD-ről bootol és tetszett. No mindegy, ma vagy holnap kész az új SCSI, már csak a memoriát kell felbővítenem 1024-re és azt kipróbálom Linux-val.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 26)

Szia red Rébék !

Először is üdvözöllek, még nem találkoztunk. 
A következő kérdésem lenne hozzád :

AvantBrowser és IE : '*Nézet'* -> '*Forrás*' elindításakor a saját Winchesteremről listáz ki egy könyvtárat, többnyire az 'Asztal'-t és nem a futó ablak forráskódját. Ezen lehet-e állítani ?
(a Mozilla és az Opera az aktuális forráskódot mutatja.

Előre is köszönöm

üdv, pixi


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 26)

Erre a progira egyPandát engedj már rá
ha jól emlékszem talált benne valamit
nekem nincs is fennt emiatt a gépemen


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 28)

Szia Red Rébék!

Szeretnék én is egy kis problémával fordulni hozzád. 
Mi lehet annak az oka, hogy amikor beteszek egy CD-t rögtön lefagy a gép. Kiveszem a CD-t és pár pillanat múlva a kurzor ismér mozgathatóvá válik, majd újból próbálkozom. Ez így megy kétszer - háromszor egymásután, mire sikerül elindítani.

Válaszodat előre is köszönöm, Csillag


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 28)

Egy fontos kérdés. Adott egy program 734470144 a helyszükséglete a lemezen és kiterjesztése iso. A NERO Backup - Burn image to disc minden további nélkül lemezre írja az állományt. Semmi hibajelzés. Ezek után a felírt lemezt a számítógép nem látja. Megpróbáltam DVD lemezzel is - hátha a méret a baja - szemmel látom, hogy felírta, de a számítógép nem. Ugyanakkor nem enged a lemezre írni mégegyszer. Tehát mágis van ott valami. Megpróbáltam IsoBusterrel megnyitni, azzal sem megy. Mi a teendő ? Eddig még soha nem volt problémám iso fájlokkal, simán másoltam CD-re őket.


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 28)

Szia Csillag
mielőtt érdemben hozzátudnék szólni
szeretném tudni hogy gyári V iroot lemez e
és milyen optikába rakod (sima cd ólvasó v combó dvd iró)
és hogy ennél az egy lemeznél van ez vagy másiknál is előfordúl


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 28)

Üdv 
Efike
DVD-nél mennie kellene elméletileg
én a CDBurnerXP Pro 3 használom 
próbáld ki vele ingyenes és tudd magyarul
ha vele sem sikerül lehet hogy hibás a fájl
ez a méret CD-nél már igen nagy kisértés nem érdemes vele kisérletezni


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 28)

Red Rébék írta:


> Szia Csillag
> mielőtt érdemben hozzátudnék szólni
> szeretném tudni hogy gyári V iroot lemez e
> és milyen optikába rakod (sima cd ólvasó v combó dvd iró)
> és hogy ennél az egy lemeznél van ez vagy másiknál is előfordúl


Szerintem Csillagnál az a baj, hogy a memory kicsi, vagy a virtual memory kicsi, mert tele van a HDD. 
Egyébként RRébék így gondoltam én is elméletileg. A gyakorlattal van a baj


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 28)

A számitástechnikában az elmélet és a gyakorlat néha igen igen messze van egymástól
néha ez adja a szépségét is
meg pár ősz hajszálat


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 28)

Én már 16 éve is ősz voltam, amikor elkezdtem püfölni egy Sincler Basicot, majd a Commodore64-et, majd itt Izraelben a PC-t :twisted:


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 28)

commodere 16 és Plus 4-el kezdtem
és most szervizesként @.....zok a legtöbbet
egyre rosszabb ez az egész


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 28)

Én ma telefonszervízt csináltam. Tel Avivből felhívott a haverom, hogy a Goggle-ban keres dolgokat és van egy rohadt hosszú lista, ami zavarja, mert nem tudja, hogyan kell a régi kereséseket kitörölni. 
Kérdeztem, milyen browserrel dolgozik ?
Azt mondta Google-val.
-Esetleg IE, Netscape, Opera, Avant, Firefox ...
-Ja, Internet Explorer
-Jó, akkor üsd be a Ctrl+H-t
-Hogyan kell ?
-Egyszerre mind a két billentyűt
-Ja !
-Megjelent bal oldalt egy lista ?
-Igen
-Jó, akkor a legfelsőre állj rá a kurzorral és nyomd meg az egér jobb gombját
-Megnyomtam
-Látsz ott egy ablakban két sort. Collapse és Delete
-Aháááááááááá ! Köszi, most már tudom.
A haver 70 elmúlt, professzor a kémiában és az elektronikában, a napi 12-14 órát dolgozik és kb 50 %-ban számítógéppel
:twisted:


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 28)

Tegnap megkérdezték tölem hogy mikor telepiti az XP-t
azzal hogyan kell le particionálni a wincsit és leformázni az elején
Ránéztem és elfogott a rettegés
látni fogom még egy párszór és kérdezni fog


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 28)

Tegnap Tel-Avivban voltam egy fillipinó csaj számítógépét kellett volna rendbetenni és rádugni a netre. Azt mondták 40 GB és 256 MB memory, Thompson modem. Jó.
Indítom a gépet, a Windows XP azonnal nekilát a lemez ellenőrzésének. Lassan halad, de hát 40 GB az 40 GB. Közben unottan figyelem a kilistázott bad sectorokat és clustereket. Nagy nehezen feláll az XP, percek alatt feltelepítem a modemet de nem tudok rámenni a netre. Hosszas telefonbeszélgetés a szolgáltatóval, azt ők teszik fel központikag. Na jó.
Szétnézek a gépben, ha már ott vagyok. Az a 40 GB 4 GB !! Jó lenne leformátolni. Ha SCSI lenne, semmi perc alatt kiütném a bad sectorokat, de IDE-ben nem olyan egyszerű. Megállapodunk, hogy kap ajándékba egy 20 GB-s HDD-t, azzal el lehet szórakozni egy darabig. Egyébként sem akar semmit, csak skype-val telefonálni. 
Mellesleg a számítógépet 2 hete rakták össze egy szervízben, szakemberek. 
A vonat 3 perccel az orrom előtt ment el, várhattam egy órát. Ráadásul az öreg haverom vitt ki az állomásra és így az autó otthon maradt. Hazáig gyalogoltam.


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 29)

:cici: 
de hát enélkül hogyan is lehetne ezt csinálni:lol: 
másik városban rendbehoztam egy gépet
és mobil noti winyómról visszakartam mentenni a cuccot
és kiirta hogy 4 óra az usb 1.1 miatt
nem vártam meg
még egy út volt visszaszerezni


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 29)

Red Rébék írta:


> Szia Csillag
> mielőtt érdemben hozzátudnék szólni
> szeretném tudni hogy gyári V iroot lemez e
> és milyen optikába rakod (sima cd ólvasó v combó dvd iró)
> és hogy ennél az egy lemeznél van ez vagy másiknál is előfordúl


 
Először is köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál.

A gépemben sima LG típusú író és olvasó van beépítve. Minden lemeznél lefagy, nemcsak a másoltnál. A gépnek 448 MB RAM-ja van és Windows XP van feltelepítve. Hozzá kell, hogy tegyem, hogy ez működött még 80 MB -os RAM-al is és akkor Windows 98 volt rajta. A winchesteren 12 GB szabad terület van.

Megköszönöm, ha van ötleted, Csillag


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Március 29)

Űdv Csillag
Azt tudom mondani hogy
valakitől kérjél kölcsön egy optikát és ideiglenesen rakjátok be az LG helyet
és ebbe is rakjatok be lemezeket
ha nem fogja meg a gépet akkor az LG haldoklik
ha a gép ennél az optikánál is lefagy akkor próbáljátok meg az XP-t újrarakni legújabb driverrel a gyártó honlapjáról
net miatt SP2 XP legyen
de szerintem LG a bünös ha több lemeznél is ez van
ird meg mi lett
szia
Red


----------



## Csillag (2006 Március 29)

Red Rébék írta:


> Űdv Csillag
> Azt tudom mondani hogy
> valakitől kérjél kölcsön egy optikát és ideiglenesen rakjátok be az LG helyet
> és ebbe is rakjatok be lemezeket
> ...


 

Köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál. 
Szia, Csillag


----------



## Bözse (2006 Április 8)

Mit csinalok rosszul, mit kell tennem hogy uzeneteim alatt a "Modosit" kiiras ne jelenjen meg?
Bizonyara nagyon egyszeru, de en nem tudom megsem.
Koszonom segitsegeteket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Semmit, az mindenkinek megjelenik, ha modositani szeretned a mar elkuldott hozzaszolast akkor ott megteheted.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 14)

animáció próbálkozás, kattintásra indul :


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 14)

Igazan ugyes vagy! es a tobbiek?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 14)

Melitta írta:


> Igazan ugyes vagy! es a tobbiek?


A többiek is itt vannak, velem együtt, csak mi a szürke tábla mögött vagyunk...
Meg külömben is ez az első próbálkozásom, nem vagyok én még Goyo...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 14)

még egy kis reklám, a kép ugyan üres, de ha rákattintasz, akkor elindul :


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 3)

Mindenkinek ilyen lassan megy a letöltés? Átlagosan 19Mb/sec sebességgel megy, pedig 100Mb-s netem van. Mi befolyásolhatja?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 3)

Ne agodj a hiba nem nalad van, Rendszer problema.


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Június 4)

óvónéni írta:


> Mindenkinek ilyen lassan megy a letöltés? Átlagosan 19Mb/sec sebességgel megy, pedig 100Mb-s netem van. Mi befolyásolhatja?


Amikor megkötöd a szolgáltatóval a szerződést adott sávszélességre az azt jellenti hogy Közted és a szolgáltató közzött van meg ez a sávszélleség
Igy amennyiben a szolgáltató és az általad nézett server között kisebb a sávszélleség mint amennyi a te szerződésedben van, akkor kisebb lessz a letöltés de ez nem hiba és emiatt nem is lehet reklamálni
ez akkor fordul elő jobban ha más kontinens serverein vagy rajta v töltes le


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 17)

Nem tudok feljutni a fórum Sport/VB 2. oldalára. Azt a kiírást kapom, hogy "Hiba az oldalon". Az első oldalt símán behozza. Nálam van a hiba?


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 17)

óvónéni írta:


> Nem tudok feljutni a fórum Sport/VB 2. oldalára. Azt a kiírást kapom, hogy "Hiba az oldalon". Az első oldalt símán behozza. Nálam van a hiba?


 
Én se tudok felmenni,úgyan ezt írja ki nekem is!:1:


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Július 5)

óvónéni írta:


> Mindenkinek ilyen lassan megy a letöltés? Átlagosan 19Mb/sec sebességgel megy, pedig 100Mb-s netem van. Mi befolyásolhatja?



Bérelt vonalad van?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 6)

Mr. Sándor írta:


> Bérelt vonalad van?


 
Meg nem vett a nevere a Bill Gates, pedig nagyon pedaloznank erte.......

azert tunik lassunak hogy tovabb marasztaljunk es elevezzuk a tarsasagodat.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

Miért nem működik a zene topicban a letöltés számláló? Nagyon jó fokmérője volt az érdeklődésnek - legalábbis számomra.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Mindanyiunk szamara. Egyebkent gozom sincs. Elkezdodott a server valtas, most a lap egyik fele mar font van az uj serveren a masik meg nincs. A beallitasokat akkor tudjuk megcsinalni, ha minden egy helyen lesz . Sajnos nem rajtunk mulik.
:777:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 11)

Segítség! Hogyan lehet feldarabolni egy mp3 fájlt? Túl nagy, egyben nem megy fel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 11)

Nem tudom, szerintem vegy egy eles kest, vagy kerdezd meg Rubint


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 11)

óvónéni írta:


> Segítség! Hogyan lehet feldarabolni egy mp3 fájlt? Túl nagy, egyben nem megy fel.


Egyszerű mint a pofon. 
Tölts le a netről a TotalCommander programot. A TotalCommander File menüjében van egy Féljdarabolás parancs. Azzal olyan szeletekre vágod, amilyenre csak akarod. 
Másik megoldás, hogy a TotalCommanderrel nem rendelkezők is össze tudják utána rakni, a RAR. A RAR tömöritőprogramnak is van olyan opciója, hogy feldarabolja kellő méretre ( 1,44 MB ) a tömöritendő filet és utána önmagát bontja ki. Ugyanez igaz a ZIP-re is, egyszerűen EXE file készitését kell kérni.


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 13)

Rubin írta:


> A darabolás azonban a legtöbb esetben elkerülhető, ha csökkented a file kbit/sec értékét, mert ezáltal a mérete is jelentősen csökken.



Was ist passiert ?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 13)

*total commander*



óvónéni írta:


> Segítség! Hogyan lehet feldarabolni egy mp3 fájlt? Túl nagy, egyben nem megy fel.


 
ha valami nem megy írj bátran üzit, vagy emilt


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 14)

*itt egy kerdes barkinek:*
*.3gp file-t (videot) akarok konvertalni avi-ba, mov-ba, vagy mpg-be. Nem tudtok ra progit?

Koszi


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 14)

ImToo 3GP Converter
http://www.szoftvervilag.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=870


----------



## andika (2006 Július 14)

én leszedtem.köszike.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 14)

Én jpg képeket szeretnék pps-re, és úgy hogy működjenek az "áttűnések" is. De valami eccerűet, ha lehet!


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

allegro írta:


> Én jpg képeket szeretnék pps-re, és úgy hogy működjenek az "áttűnések" is. De valami eccerűet, ha lehet!


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 16)

Allegro...a pps nem egy egyszeru kep mint a jpg. Hanem egy osszetetteb dokumentum. Powerpoint Presentation-t jelent, melyet a Microsoft Powerpoint programmal tudsz elkesziteni...


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 16)

Kösz goyo !


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 29)

Ha a w. media playerrel egyy számot menteni akarok másként, ezt írja ki:

Az URL nem dekódolható karaktereket tartalmaz. Előfordulhat, hogy az URL nem teljes vagy megsérült.

Miért? 

Hogy lehet ezt a problémát megoldani???


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Július 29)

internetről próbálod lementeni? lehet, hogy stream adás, azt pedig teljes hosszában nem tudod lelopni


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Július 29)

Pedroh írta:


> internetről próbálod lementeni? lehet, hogy stream adás, azt pedig teljes hosszában nem tudod lelopni


A szám innen jön a fórumból, csak nem értem, hogy máskor más számnál meg működik a dolog.


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Július 29)

akkor passz, egyedi eset lehet, beállítás, ilyesmi


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

Benéztem a Zene topicba, értem mi a baj. A Windows media player csak angolul tud. Ha olyan szám van, aminek a cimében ékezetes betű van, akkor nem tudja lejátszani.
Az eljárás: Nem open, hanem save. Azután a megőrzött filet rename paranccsal átnevezni valami ékezetmentesre és mehet a muzsika :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Te nagyon okos vagy, lepj fel cirkuszba:lol:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

allegro írta:


>


Igazi áttünéseket csak Flash-ban tudsz csinálni, de egyenlőre nem javaslom, hogy hozzákezdj.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

csocsike írta:


> Te nagyon okos vagy, lepj fel cirkuszba:lol:


Nem lehet, mert a bohóc állást már elfoglaltad :evil: Talán próbáljam meg a fókát ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Az sem rosz, egesz nap budos halakkal etetlek:twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

Viszont kapok labdát


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Kiszurva, mert ugy nem gurul


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Goyo, ha raklick a fotogaleriara, onnan a fris kepekre, nem jelennek meg.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

Jó. Akkor leszek a porondmester és mindig rugdosom a bohócot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

csocsike írta:


> Goyo, ha raklick a fotogaleriara, onnan a fris kepekre, nem jelennek meg.


Mert goyo ellopta a képeinket és pálinkáért cseréli pittivel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Efike írta:


> Mert goyo ellopta a képeinket és pálinkáért cseréli pittivel.



Mindjar kapsz beontest es osszehozlak a cirkuszi tevevel. Itten fenforgas van. :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 29)

Azt látom, hogy fennforgás van. Mindjárt feldoblak a csillárra és megforgatlak. És mert nincsennek emoticonok kettőspont evil kettőspont


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Mozzillaval vannak explorelerral nincsenek.


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 29)

csocsike írta:


> Mozzillaval vannak explorelerral nincsenek.



Firefoxnal eloszor probald meg Shift+F5 gomb megnyomasaval frissiteni az oldalt. Ha nem jarnal sikerrel, akkor Tools->Options->Privacy ful->Clear Browsing History Now...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 29)

Az elso 12 kep nem jon elo a fotogaleria friss kepeknel


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 29)

csocsike írta:


> Az elso 12 kep nem jon elo a fotogaleria friss kepeknel



Es most ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Most jo. Koszi.


----------



## oma (2006 Július 30)

*Igen, van kérdésem*

Hol lehet nem computerhez kapcsolódó kérdést feltenni??


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 30)

csocsike írta:


> Mozzillaval vannak explorelerral nincsenek.


Miért ? Eddig voltak. Én az Avant browsert használom és elégedett vagyok vele. Miért kellene cserélnem ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Homokot palinkara, gazdagok lennenk:twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Goyo segicccccccs !
Egyik barátom ai iwiw-ről regisztrálni akar nálunk. Már sokadszor próbálta, de nem megy. Most ezt a levelet kaptam tőle:


> Feladás dátuma: augusztus 2., 19:21
> 
> Üzenet szövege
> Shalom shalom!
> ...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 3)

Efike írta:


> Goyo segicccccccs !
> Egyik barátom ai iwiw-ről regisztrálni akar nálunk. Már sokadszor próbálta, de nem megy. Most ezt a levelet kaptam tőle:



A forum mindig ad valami hibauzenetet...na ez kellene...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

M ikor indul el a letoltes szamlalo a zenetopicban?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 3)

csocsike írta:


> M ikor indul el a letoltes szamlalo a zenetopicban?



Hergelsz ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Stimulallak


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

oma írta:


> Hol lehet nem computerhez kapcsolódó kérdést feltenni??


Kedves oma!
Bárhova, ahova szeretnéd!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 3)

oma írta:


> Hol lehet nem computerhez kapcsolódó kérdést feltenni??


 
Ide:
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/f53-computer-krdsek.html
Kedves oma, nézz körül a témákban, itt minden van, mint a bucsuban.


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írom-e? Ha mégsem, akkor elnézést kérek.
Az előbb szerettem volna az egyik fotóra pontot adni, mert nagyon megtetszett, de azt írta ki,hogy nincs jogosultságom. Véletlen vajon, vagy itt is van valami limit?

A választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

Kérdésem ugyanaz,mint Tercsikéé! Mire vonatkozik az új szabály? Semmihez nincs jogosultságuk az újaknak,vagy csak bizonyos oldalakhoz? Mikor leszünk olyan tagok,mint a többiek?Teljes jogúak!

Köszönet a válaszért,ha kapunk.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 4)

20 hozzaszolas, barmelyik temahoz.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 4)

sasocska írta:


> Kérdésem ugyanaz,mint Tercsikéé! Mire vonatkozik az új szabály? Semmihez nincs jogosultságuk az újaknak,vagy csak bizonyos oldalakhoz? Mikor leszünk olyan tagok,mint a többiek?Teljes jogúak!
> 
> Köszönet a válaszért,ha kapunk.


 
Húsz hozzászólás (bármely témában) után kaptok állandó tagságot. Reményeink szerint a többség a 20 hozzászólás után is aktív tagja lesz a mi kis kollektívánknak. 
Egyébként ha körülnéztek mindenki megtalálhatja a hozzá legközelebb álló témát.

Bátran kapcsolódjatok be, nem fog harapni senki, aki meg mégis, azért előre bocsi


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Ila1 írta:


> Húsz hozzászólás (bármely témában) után kaptok állandó tagságot. Reményeink szerint a többség a 20 hozzászólás után is aktív tagja lesz a mi kis kollektívánknak.
> Egyébként ha körülnéztek mindenki megtalálhatja a hozzá legközelebb álló témát.
> 
> Bátran kapcsolódjatok be, nem fog harapni senki, aki meg mégis, azért előre bocsi


 
Köszönöm a választ. Hát, én azt hiszem, azért már túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson.   De semmi probléma, kivárom amig pontozhatok


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

Ila1 írta:


> Húsz hozzászólás (bármely témában) után kaptok állandó tagságot. Reményeink szerint a többség a 20 hozzászólás után is aktív tagja lesz a mi kis kollektívánknak.
> Egyébként ha körülnéztek mindenki megtalálhatja a hozzá legközelebb álló témát.
> 
> Bátran kapcsolódjatok be, nem fog harapni senki, aki meg mégis, azért előre bocsi


 
Ez attól függ,ki-és hova harap?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Tercsi írta:


> Köszönöm a választ. Hát, én azt hiszem, azért már túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson.   De semmi probléma, kivárom amig pontozhatok


 

Tercsi, a neved alatt mar az allando yag cimszo van ez azt jelenti hogy jogosultsagod van a temekhoz.


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 4)

csocsike írta:


> Tercsi, a neved alatt mar az allando yag cimszo van ez azt jelenti hogy jogosultsagod van a temekhoz.


 
Csöcsike!


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 4)

Hova szalltak el Rubin dalai a Zene topicbol?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Nem tudok rola. Valoszinu besokalt es torolte . Sajnalom.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 4)

na akkor szophatom az ujjam.balek modra nagyreszuket nem toltottem le.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Dejavu írta:


> na akkor szophatom az ujjam.balek modra nagyreszuket nem toltottem le.


 
275- tol felfele meg megvan.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 4)

az se semmi!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

Melitta írta:


> 20 hozzaszolas, barmelyik temahoz.


 
Ez a 22-es csapdája!?! 

Ennyim van,de nem engedtek zenét hallgatni,pedig van egy kedvenc jazz felvétel a zene osztályon!


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 5)

sasocska írta:


> Ez a 22-es csapdája!?!
> 
> Ennyim van,de nem engedtek zenét hallgatni,pedig van egy kedvenc jazz felvétel a zene osztályon!


Lehet a gépedeben a hiba.Próbáld levenni és aztán meghallgatni,(persze késöbb törld ki a gépből:lol: ).


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

Dejavu írta:


> Lehet a gépedeben a hiba.Próbáld levenni és aztán meghallgatni,(persze késöbb törld ki a gépből:lol: ).


 

Próbáltam,de nem lehet! Remélem a modik üzembe lépnek és akkor menni fog.Talán az Ö közremüködésükön múlik.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 5)

sasocska írta:


> Próbáltam,de nem lehet! Remélem a modik üzembe lépnek és akkor menni fog.Talán az Ö közremüködésükön múlik.



Kedves Sasocska,

Amikor rakattintasz egy szamra, mi tortenik ?


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

goyo írta:


> Kedves Sasocska,
> 
> Amikor rakattintasz egy szamra, mi tortenik ?


 
Kedves Goyo!
Most már megy a dolog,meghallgathattam egyik kedvencemet G.Mulligant!

Valószínüleg az idökülönbség volt az oka,Ti még csicsikáltatok,mikor én már ébren voltam! 
Most már rendes(?)tag vagyok,ezért müködik,gondolom én.

Köszönet érte!!!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

*kérdés*

Segítséget kérek! Ha képet akarok felhelyezni,mi a módszer?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 5)

sasocska írta:


> Segítséget kérek! Ha képet akarok felhelyezni,mi a módszer?


A módszer egyszerű.
Válaszd a "Szólj hozzá" opciót. A gomb megnyomása után kapsz egy szövegeditor ablakot és a felső sora tele van ikonokkal.
Képet és bármit csak úgy illeszthetsz be, ha legalább egy karaktert a szövegablakba tettél, vagy egy grimaszt.
Most nyomd meg a gémkapocs jelet.
A kapott új ablakban nyomd meg a Browse gombot és keresd meg a saját számitógépeden azt a képfilet, amit be akarsz tölteni. Ha kijelölted, akkor nyomdd meg a feltöltés gombot. Kis idő múlva ebben az ablakban megjelenik a kiválasztott kép neve. Ekkor ezt az ablakot bezárhatod és a texteditorban ismét nyomdd meg a gmkapcsot. Ekkor a listában már ott lesz a választott kép. Kattints rá és ezzel bekerül a szövegablakba. Nyomdd meg a válasz elküldése gombot és kész.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Ugyan az mint a zenenel Csak itt egyszerre 5 kepet is feltudsz tenni.


*Szoval kepet ugy teszunk fel, hogy a hozzaszol gombra click, kinyillik egy ablak ha akarsz irsz bele ha akarsz csak egy sarga babara click . Ez fontos. Utana lejebb mesz, csatolas manegger, click, Browser, kivalasztod azt a kepet a sajat gepedrol amit szeretnel folteni, feltolt. ha feltoltott , ez eltarthat 2-3 percig is, akkor ablak becsuk es elkuld gomb
*


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 5)

*köszike*

Köszönet a segítségért!!!Majd próbálkozom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 5)

Szivessen.


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

Jó estét MINDENKINEK!
Remélem nem kérdezek nagy hülyeséget, de : ahányszor megpróbálom letölteni a google-earth pro-t megengedik, de ha elindítom, akkor mindig csak a sima lesz belőle. Miéééééééért? Csak nem én vagyok a béna? vagy mégis? és ha igen mit csinálhatok rosszul? és miééért? 
Előre is köszönöm a megokosító válaszokat. Üdv :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Azert mert az penzbe kerul.


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

és nincs neki demo változata?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

A pro valtozatnak nincs. Es jo draga. + Bizniszednek kell lenni amihez indokokolt , hogy az kell neked. Szoval nem egyszeru eset.


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

Hát ez nagyon sajnos, de azért köszönöm  :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Sajnos nincs mit


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 8)

Juliana írta:


> Hát ez nagyon sajnos, de azért köszönöm  :..:


ha nem akarsz egészen legális lenni, akkor vannak warez oldalak, ahonnan le tudsz tölteni regisztrációs kulcsokat, és akkor egy filléredbe sem kerül! de nem én mondtam!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Másik megoldás, hogy töltsd le a bittorrent programot, installáld, majd ha beindult akkor a keresőbe ird be a Google Earth szavakat és nyomj egy entert. El fog vinni egy torrent oldalra, ahonnan szép csendesen - persze a szolgáltatód sebességétől is függ - egy két nap alatt letöltődik a program valamilyen rar vagy zip vagy iso formátumban, crackolva vagy serial numberrel. Utána már a tiéd. Ne feledd, hogy mindig a lopott gyümölcs az édes. :lol:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

mikigyerek írta:


> ha nem akarsz egészen legális lenni, akkor vannak warez oldalak, ahonnan le tudsz tölteni regisztrációs kulcsokat, és akkor egy filléredbe sem kerül! de nem én mondtam!





Efike írta:


> Másik megoldás, hogy töltsd le a bittorrent programot, installáld, majd ha beindult akkor a keresőbe ird be a Google Earth szavakat és nyomj egy entert. El fog vinni egy torrent oldalra, ahonnan szép csendesen - persze a szolgáltatód sebességétől is függ - egy két nap alatt letöltődik a program valamilyen rar vagy zip vagy iso formátumban, crackolva vagy serial numberrel. Utána már a tiéd. Ne feledd, hogy mindig a lopott gyümölcs az édes. :lol:



Gyerekek, ha kerhetem az ilyesmiket privatban... :777:


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 8)

Én nem akarnék, de úgy tűnik nem olyan egyszerű, próbáltam, de eredmény nagy 0, amit meg Efike mond az a hagyományos kínai nyelvjárás, vagy már az újabb???? :..:


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 8)

1. Barmire kattintok a Friss forumtemakban azt mondja : Nincs ilyen Tema ....blabla.Irtam az adminisztratornak,semmi.Be kell menjek a forumban csak ugy tudok temat valasztani.Volt valami ilyesmi , hogy az utolso 24 ora temai.Mar nincs? vagy nem is volt,csak nekem remlik ugy?
2.Neha megtortenik bejelentkezek,koszontenek de mire visszaterek a temahoz mar nem vagyok bejelentkezve.
3.Neha az is megtortenik hogy minden Tema valasztas utan ujbol be kell jelentkezek.
Nagyabol ennyi lenne.....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 8)

Dejavu írta:


> 1. Barmire kattintok a Friss forumtemakban azt mondja : Nincs ilyen Tema ....blabla.Irtam az adminisztratornak,semmi.Be kell menjek a forumban csak ugy tudok temat valasztani.Volt valami ilyesmi , hogy az utolso 24 ora temai.Mar nincs? vagy nem is volt,csak nekem remlik ugy?
> 2.Neha megtortenik bejelentkezek,koszontenek de mire visszaterek a temahoz mar nem vagyok bejelentkezve.
> 3.Neha az is megtortenik hogy minden Tema valasztas utan ujbol be kell jelentkezek.
> Nagyabol ennyi lenne.....


 
A változtatások miatt van: Újul az oldal és ez időt vesz igénybe, ílyenkor sok a probléma.
Goyo dolgozik rajta ezerrel, legalábbis azt írja


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

Dejavu írta:


> 1. Barmire kattintok a Friss forumtemakban azt mondja : Nincs ilyen Tema ....blabla.Irtam az adminisztratornak,semmi.Be kell menjek a forumban csak ugy tudok temat valasztani.Volt valami ilyesmi , hogy az utolso 24 ora temai.Mar nincs? vagy nem is volt,csak nekem remlik ugy?
> 2.Neha megtortenik bejelentkezek,koszontenek de mire visszaterek a temahoz mar nem vagyok bejelentkezve.
> 3.Neha az is megtortenik hogy minden Tema valasztas utan ujbol be kell jelentkezek.
> Nagyabol ennyi lenne.....



Udvozoljuk a Canadahun tamogato rendszereben. Gratulalunk, On jo helyen jar. Tajekoztatjuk, hogy a beszelgetes rogzitesre kerulhet.

1. A fooldalon jelenleg nem mukodnek a friss temak linkjei, mashol mindenhol, ajanlom a figyelmebe a kovetkezo forum fooldali linkeket:
Új üzenetek Az elmúlt 24 óra témái Az elmúlt hét témái Az elmúlt hónap témái
2. Valtson normalis bongeszore, konkretan Firefox-ra, vagy Opera-ra.
3. Lasd 2. pont.

Koszonjuk, hogy minket valasztott.


----------



## tothek (2006 Augusztus 8)

Én rájöttem, hogy a bla bla után fórum klikk, teljesen új belépés és utána lehet mindenhova menni. Furcsa egy kicsit, de megszokható. Csak azt nem értem, hogy kilépés után miért köszöntenek, mintha nem is léptem volna ki!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 8)

tothek írta:


> Én rájöttem, hogy a bla bla után fórum klikk, teljesen új belépés és utána lehet mindenhova menni. Furcsa egy kicsit, de megszokható. Csak azt nem értem, hogy kilépés után miért köszöntenek, mintha nem is léptem volna ki!



Ez valoszinuleg azert lehet, mert tenyleg nem leptel ki 
Az internet explorer elhiresult a rossz cookie/suti kezeleserol. Amig nem jon ki ujjabb verzio, ajanlanam a fent emlitett ket masik bongeszot.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 8)

goyo írta:


> Udvozoljuk a Canadahun tamogato rendszereben. Gratulalunk, On jo helyen jar. Tajekoztatjuk, hogy a beszelgetes rogzitesre kerulhet.
> 
> 1. A fooldalon jelenleg nem mukodnek a friss temak linkjei, mashol mindenhol, ajanlom a figyelmebe a kovetkezo forum fooldali linkeket:
> Új üzenetek Az elmúlt 24 óra témái Az elmúlt hét témái Az elmúlt hónap témái
> ...


Koszonom a koszontest!
Halas vagyok a tajekoztatasert. 
Jo munkat es sok szerencset!


----------



## Red Rébék (2006 Augusztus 9)

A chat akkor ezért nem müködött tegnap?
és ezekbe a "hibákba" én is beleestem 
de nem igazán szeretnék más böngészöt telepiteni


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Red Rébék írta:


> A chat akkor ezért nem müködött tegnap?
> és ezekbe a "hibákba" én is beleestem
> de nem igazán szeretnék más böngészöt telepiteni



A Chat es a fotogaleria atalakitason megy keresztul. Minden mas rendben mukodik.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

goyo írta:


> A Chat es a fotogaleria atalakitason megy keresztul. Minden mas rendben mukodik.


Naaagy tiszteletűűű goyo! Érdeklődnék azirányban,hogy a chatre be tudok é lépni?:656: :656: :656:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 9)

tibi írta:


> Naaagy tiszteletűűű goyo! Érdeklődnék azirányban,hogy a chatre be tudok é lépni?:656: :656: :656:



Mindjart feldobok, egy ideiglenes chat-et...


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 9)

goyo írta:


> Mindjart feldobok, egy ideiglenes chat-et...


 

Csak igy!

Mindjárt feldodobok egy ideiglenest!
Beszarás!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

goyo írta:


> Mindjart feldobok, egy ideiglenes chat-et...


Kösziiiii!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

andika írta:


> Csak igy!
> 
> Mindjárt feldodobok egy ideiglenest!
> Beszarás!


jaaa,kérem,aki tud,az tud


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 9)

goyo írta:


> Mindjart feldobok, egy ideiglenes chat-et...



Elvileg ott van a forum kezdooldalan...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Hosszú idő után most szerettem volna zenét feltölteni. Felvettem a listára egy előadó képét és 4 számot és elinditottam a feltöltést. Aránylag rövid idő alatt eljutott 100 %-ra aztán megállt. 10 percig vártam, eközben a csatolásmanagert sem tudtam kinyitni, végül töröltem és újra kezdtem egy dallal. Egy kicsit lassúbb volt a töltés, de hamar eljutott a 100 %-ra és ott megállt a mese. Tudom, hogy nagyon béna vagyok számitógép ügyben - meg sok másban is biztosan - de nem értem.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike, akarsz róla beszélni? 
Én valamelyik nap 20 perc alatt töltöttem fel 4 számot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Azt akarod mondani, hogy türelmetlen vagyok ? Az a furcsa, hogy itt két perc alatt megvan az előjáték, feljut a csúcsra és mégsem elég neki. :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 10)

> Azt akarod mondani, hogy türelmetlen vagyok


 
Nem mi allitjuk hanem Te mindtad.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Azt akarod mondani, hogy türelmetlen vagyok ? Az a furcsa, hogy itt két perc alatt megvan az előjáték, feljut a csúcsra és mégsem elég neki. :lol:



A szamok feltoltesevel kapcsolatban egy kis okoskodas, Efike biztos tudja, azoknak irom akiknek meg uj...

A HTTP (www) protokolt es az elodjenek nevezheto Gopher-t egy dologra talaltak ki. Egyiranyu informacioszolgaltatasra. Filetransferre (pl.-ul feltoltesre is) egy masik protokolt talaltak ki ez az FTP-t. Kesobb ez valtozott, de a http protokol ma sem a legidealisabb feltoltesre. A masik, ebben az esetben komolyabb problema, hogy az internetszolgaltatok 90%-a korlatozza a feltoltes sebesseget (asincron), ez xDSL (jellemzoen telefonos gyors internet...a legtobb tagnak ilyenje van) eseteben mar-mar spartai korlatozas, de kabeles netnel is rendesen korlatozva van. 

Mondok egy peldat...nalam Budapesten szupergyorsnak szamito otthoni kabeles netem van. A *le*toltesi sebessegem atlag 550 kbyte/sec, vagy a feletti (20 perc alatt letoltok egy komplett mozifilmet), de meg ennel is maximum 40-50 kbyte/sec-el tudok csak *fel*tolteni.
A netszolgaltatok feloltesi sebesseg korlatozasanak tobb oka is van, az egyik szimplan technikai jellegu, a masik, hogy ne uzemeltetthess komolyabb sajat szervert egy sima otthoni (a tobbihez kepest olcso) internetelofizetessel. 

A Canadahun szervere US legnagyobb, legjobb kapcsolatokkal rendelkezo szerverparkjaban van elhelyezve, a feltoltesi sebesseged az internetszolgaltatod US fele iranyulo savszelesegenek a fuggvenye. Ha toltesz fel szamokat mas weboldalakra, rajossz, hogy a Canadahun semmivel sem lassabb (en pl.-ul kozel a feltoltesi sebessegem maximumaval tudok feltolteni, igaz az is turelemjatek). Efinek: Opera bongeszonel pl.-ul egyszeruen beallithatod, hogy mutassa a feltoltesi sebesseget, es azt is, hogy eppen hol tart, mennyit toltott fel belole.

Roviden ennyi


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

Bocsika, hogy tudok zenét letölteni? Amikor elindítanám a letöltést, akkor egy hibaüzenetes lapra (nincs jogosultságom megtekinteni vagy módosítani akarom állítólag vki hozzászólását) tesz át. Plz help!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

20 hozzászólás, + két teljes nap regisztráció után


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

Közben sikerült egy hozzászólásnál. Viszont a "Zene" fórumból nem sikerült letöltenem a Peter Gabriel: Book of Love című számot (#1602 sz. hozzászólás). Nem tudna vki segíteni, hogy mi lehet az oka.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

egyeltalán nem tudsz letölteni, vagy csak azt a számot nem tudod?


----------



## borez (2006 Augusztus 10)

Az új hozzászólásokból sikerült tölteni. Gabriel szám viszont nem jött le a hozzászólásból. Moderátorunk viszont kisegített és ezúton is köszönöm neki


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Szivessen


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

goyo írta:


> A szamok feltoltesevel kapcsolatban egy kis okoskodas, Efike biztos tudja, azoknak irom akiknek meg uj...
> 
> Efinek: Opera bongeszonel pl.-ul egyszeruen beallithatod, hogy mutassa a feltoltesi sebesseget, es azt is, hogy eppen hol tart, mennyit toltott fel belole.
> 
> Roviden ennyi


Nem értetted a kérdésemet goyo  Nekem is kábeles netem van, nem itt van a gond. A feltöltésnél 5 szám kb 2-3 perc alatt simán felmegy 100-%-ra, látom. Aztán ott marad 100 %-on akár 10-20 percig is. A legutóbb feltettem egy Slomo Artzi képet és négy számot, kimentem a konyhába mosogatni, beágyaztam két szobában, megjavítottam a fiam fürdőszobájában egy eltört vízösszehúzó gumi nyelét ( fűrészelés, fúrás, önmetsző menetes csavar behajtás ) visszajöttem és még mindig ott állt a 100 %-on. Elmentem megborotválkozni. Mire visszaértem, már fenn is volt minden. 
Azt nem értem, hogy mi történik az után, hogy nálam már 100 %-on áll a feltöltés.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 11)

Kezd a borotválkozással.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

andika írta:


> Kezd a borotválkozással.


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Augusztus 15)

Talán azért, mert lehet, hogy leellenőrzi az adatot. Torrent rulezz


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

Efike írta:


> kimentem a konyhába mosogatni, beágyaztam két szobában, megjavítottam a fiam fürdőszobájában egy eltört vízösszehúzó gumi nyelét ( fűrészelés, fúrás, önmetsző menetes csavar behajtás ) visszajöttem és még mindig ott állt a 100 %-on. Elmentem megborotválkozni. Mire visszaértem, már fenn is volt minden.
> Azt nem értem, hogy mi történik az után, hogy nálam már 100 %-on áll a feltöltés.


 
Ezt a mosogatást tőlem tanultad!!! Nekem kábeles netem van, a feltöltés minimum 15, de inkább 30 prc, de volt aminél egy órát szarakodott a gép . Legelőször persze semmi eredmény, mert halálkomolyan vettem a csöcsike 2-3 percét, korrepetált is rendesen (és még sokan mások is ) türelem...mondták! Ekkor módosítottam: feltöltés be...közben házimunka...bejött!
*TüRELEM!!!*


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

sztzs írta:


> Ezt a mosogatást tőlem tanultad!!! Nekem kábeles netem van, a feltöltés minimum 15, de inkább 30 prc, de volt aminél egy órát szarakodott a gép . Legelőször persze semmi eredmény, mert halálkomolyan vettem a csöcsike 2-3 percét, korrepetált is rendesen (és még sokan mások is ) türelem...mondták! Ekkor módosítottam: feltöltés be...közben házimunka...bejött!
> *TüRELEM!!!*


 
Látom a házimunka nem csak engem nyugtat meg , de a fiúknakerről biztosan más a véleményük.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Látom a házimunka nem csak engem nyugtat meg , de a fiúknakerről biztosan más a véleményük.


Hát ha főzni kell,az vállalom:4:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> Hát ha főzni kell,az vállalom:4:


 
Az nem házimunka tibi!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Az nem házimunka tibi!


Dehonnem az,de jóóóó


----------



## klari (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> Dehonnem az,de jóóóó


 
Én veled tartok. Inkább 20-szor főznék mint 1x takarítanék.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 15)

tibi írta:


> Dehonnem az,de jóóóó


 
Most vitatkozzunk?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 15)

klari írta:


> Én veled tartok. Inkább 20-szor főznék mint 1x takarítanék.


Ne tarts vele Klári, nekem van igazam. Havonta 30 x főzni, 30 x sütni, 60 x mosogatni. Pályafutásomat Izraelben hidegkonyhai szakácsként kezdtem, egy nagyon meleg konyhán nyelvtudás nélkül. Viszont szó nélkül megmutatták, hogy merre találom a mosogatót. A Yom Kippur egynapos böjt után, amikor a tömeg éhesen betódul zabálni, természetesen ügyeletes voltam. Azon az éjszakán tányérhegyeket mosogattam el, a humuszban elnyomott cigarettacsikkek halmazával, milliónyi poharat és kést és villát valamint kiskanalat. Ez után az élmény után a házimunka felüdülés, behunyt szemekkel kéjelegve mosogatom el a két három tányért, poharat és a végén még a nejem hamutartóit sem vágom a szemétbe


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Augusztus 15)

Nem nagyon szeretek mosogatni... Viszont szeretnék QT quick time file-t knovertálni más videó fájl-ra avi, wmw mpeg. Kellene free pogram ami nem regisztrálandó és nem csak 10%-ot konvertál, Ha van ötletetek
küljetek egy jó linket ahonnan letölthetem vagy telepitőt. Köszi!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

zolcsika írta:


> Nem nagyon szeretek mosogatni... Viszont szeretnék QT quick time file-t knovertálni más videó fájl-ra avi, wmw mpeg. Kellene free pogram ami nem regisztrálandó és nem csak 10%-ot konvertál, Ha van ötletetek
> küljetek egy jó linket ahonnan letölthetem vagy telepitőt. Köszi!



Ingyenes licenszu quicktime konvertert sajnos nem ismerek...nem tartom valoszinunek, hogy talalsz normalisat (shareware-bol viszont rengeteg van).


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 15)

Az igazat megvalva főzni nem szeretek, de a mosogatást reggeltől estig elnézném. (Főként ahogyan azt Efike csinálja)


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 15)

zolcsika írta:


> Nem nagyon szeretek mosogatni... Viszont szeretnék QT quick time file-t knovertálni más videó fájl-ra avi, wmw mpeg. Kellene free pogram ami nem regisztrálandó és nem csak 10%-ot konvertál, Ha van ötletetek
> küljetek egy jó linket ahonnan letölthetem vagy telepitőt. Köszi!


próbáld meg ezt: http://www.softhypermarket.com/River-Past-Video-Cleaner-download_2620.html


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

mikigyerek írta:


> próbáld meg ezt: http://www.softhypermarket.com/River-Past-Video-Cleaner-download_2620.html



Szinten shareware, vizjelet rak a videoba es csak 2 percet enged.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

müxik a számláló? letöltöttem szécsit az eőbb, de még most sem lódult arrébb...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

sztzs írta:


> müxik a számláló? letöltöttem szécsit az eőbb, de még most sem lódult arrébb...



Nem, jelenleg ki van kapcsolva.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 15)

goyo írta:


> Szinten shareware, vizjelet rak a videoba es csak 2 percet enged.


alapban igen, de vannak oldalak......izé......(ZKG)


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

goyo írta:


> Nem, jelenleg ki van kapcsolva.


köszike


----------



## Lencsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Szia!
Belinkeltem néhány oldalt. Én nem próbáltam, de talán egy próbát megér.



http://www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis/multimedia/egyeb/mov2avi.html

http://www.click-now.net/download/WinAVI_Video_Converter.htm

http://www.ddlspot.com/serial-winavi-video-converter-v.7.6-crack-serial-keygen-warez-download.html


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

Lécci segítsetek, hogyan lehet ide betenni a Slideshow-os képeket ? De úgy mint egy négyéves ovódásnak...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Lécci segítsetek, hogyan lehet ide betenni a Slideshow-os képeket ? De úgy mint egy négyéves ovódásnak...


 

Negyeves ovodas ne computerezzen hanam merje meg, hogy hany meter fogkrem van a tubusban.


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

csocsike írta:


> Negyeves ovodas ne computerezzen hanam merje meg, hogy hany meter fogkrem van a tubusban.


Nem tudok számolni!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Lécci segítsetek, hogyan lehet ide betenni a Slideshow-os képeket ? De úgy mint egy négyéves ovódásnak...


én segítenék, de nem értem, milyen képről van szó


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

sztzs írta:


> én segítenék, de nem értem, milyen képről van szó


Köszönöm, legalább valaki komolyan vesz...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Köszönöm, legalább valaki komolyan vesz...


 

Mos mibajod? Nincs fogkrem? Nem tudom egyebbkent, fordulj a Goyohoz.


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

csocsike írta:


> Mos mibajod? Nincs fogkrem? Nem tudom egyebbkent, fordulj a Goyohoz.


 
Most akaróóóóm !


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Most akaróóóóm !



A szemkozti ajto...
A goyo a forummal kapcsolatos kerdesek topicban rendel... 8)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 15)

Tenyleg a Goyohoz kene fordulnod mert tenyleg nem tudom***


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 15)

az utóbbi pár hozzászólást hangosan végigröhögtem:lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

csocsike írta:


> Tenyleg a Goyohoz kene fordulnod mert tenyleg nem tudom***



Csatolás megtekintése 20373


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

Köszönöm, csak ott nem értem fel az ajtót!


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

*Kedves goyo* ! Szeretnék Slide-show-os "futó" képet betenni, amilyen a fotós topicban is van. Már megszerkesztettem, csak nem tudom hogyan kell ide betenni. Ha kérhetem pontról pontra...
Előre is köszi!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> *Kedves goyo* ! Szeretnék Slide-show-os "futó" képet betenni, amilyen a fotós topicban is van. Már megszerkesztettem, csak nem tudom hogyan kell ide betenni. Ha kérhetem pontról pontra...
> Előre is köszi!



Ebben a forumban szivesen valaszolok...komolyra forditva...leirod, hogy milyen oldalon lehet ilyeneket csinalni? (En nem sok ertelmet latom ezeknek a flashes mozgo marhasagoknak, ahol mozgatnom kell az egeret es varnom, hogy kovetkezo kep bejojjon...es ha rakattintok egy uj oldal jelenik meg hirdetesekkel...szeretem a letisztult dolgokat...mint az itteni csatolas manager )


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

Asszem nem egy dologról beszélünk. A saját fotóimból készítettem egy megkomponált összállítást, nem kell mozgatni az egeret, magától szépen lassan fut a kép. Belinkelem az oldalt, ahol zolcsika csinált hasonlót.

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t4805-p197-lehet-kepeket-felrakni-kedves-tagok.html


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

Én meg ezt szeretém betenni elegánsabban, de nem találom a módját, sajna szótáraznom is kell: 

http://520790528.slide.com/p/1/Peru?compliments=true


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Asszem nem egy dologról beszélünk. A saját fotóimból készítettem egy megkomponált összállítást, nem kell mozgatni az egeret, magától szépen lassan fut a kép. Belinkelem az oldalt, ahol zolcsika csinált hasonlót.
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t4805-p197-lehet-kepeket-felrakni-kedves-tagok.html



Egy dologrol beszelunk... 

Tenyleg nem tudok segiteni...azon az oldalon, ahol elkeszited biztos leirjak...Irj egy privit Zolinak...html kodot kell hasznalni es az csak par forumban van engedelyezve, de ha tobben flash animaciokat fognak beilleszteni, kulso oldalakrol...le lesz tiltva, mert nem biztonsagos + az alljan mas oldalakat reklamoz...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 15)

allegro írta:


> Én meg ezt szeretém betenni elegánsabban, de nem találom a módját, sajna szótáraznom is kell:
> 
> http://520790528.slide.com/p/1/Peru?compliments=true



Szerintem, aki akarja, akkor is megtalalja ha csak a linket rakod be mint itt...


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 15)

Köszönöm goyo, hogy utánanéztél !


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Augusztus 16)

goyo írta:


> Ingyenes licenszu quicktime konvertert sajnos nem ismerek...nem tartom valoszinunek, hogy talalsz normalisat (shareware-bol viszont rengeteg van).


  Aztán végül is találtam freeware az a neve hogy SUPER az origo szoftverbázison. sokoldalu konverter.Ha valakinek kell innen free letölthető

http://www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis/multimedia/video/grabber/supersetup.html


----------



## atneworld (2006 Augusztus 16)

*Kerdes:*

mennyire bonyolult egy jelszavas beleptetorendszer megoldasa a weboldalra? ...es egy latogatottsag-szamlalo beepitese?

koszi elore is a valaszt akarkinek. Csaa


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 16)

atneworld írta:


> *Kerdes:*
> 
> mennyire bonyolult egy jelszavas beleptetorendszer megoldasa a weboldalra? ...es egy latogatottsag-szamlalo beepitese?
> 
> koszi elore is a valaszt akarkinek. Csaa



Huhh...

Ha mar irtal programokat es telepitettel scripteket, nem bonyolult. Ha nem, akkor viszont nagyon 

Szamamlalobol rengeteg ingyenes is van, ha az megfelelo, fel perc beilleszteni.
A beleptetesi rendszer sokmindentol fugg (milyen cellal, milyen szerveren stb.).


----------



## Pufi (2006 Augusztus 16)

*ss*

Igen Mr.Goyo nekem lenne: visszakaphatom e a kmtv.ca honlapcimemet?

Tisztelettel Pufi

apropo az emilem [email protected]


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 16)

Pufi írta:


> Igen Mr.Goyo nekem lenne: visszakaphatom e a kmtv.ca honlapcimemet?
> 
> Tisztelettel Pufi
> 
> apropo az emilem [email protected]



Semmi akadalya. Koszonom, hogy most beszeltel velem, mert eddig egyszer sem beszeltunk, de sokmindent mondtal. 

Van Skype-d (chat program) ? Ott lenne a legegyszerubb...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

S. O. S. Ha bármilyen oldalra bejelentkezem a felhasználónévnél / azonosítónál minden eddigi felhasználónevemet felajánlja. Hogy lehet ezeket az azonosítokat kitörölni, hogy ne jelenjenek meg?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

Holnap lesz a Goyo es valaszol ra , legy turelemmel.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Holnap lesz a Goyo es valaszol ra , legy turelemmel.


kÖSZI, NEM LÉTFONTOSSÁGÚ. várok türelemmel


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 18)

Jónapot Goyó úr!
Azt akarném kérdezni a fotogalériába külön kell regisztránom?
Vagy csak simán tőtthetek fő képet?


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Sztyopa írta:


> Jónapot Goyó úr!
> Azt akarném kérdezni a fotogalériába külön kell regisztránom?
> Vagy csak simán tőtthetek fő képet?


Nem köll! Csak most nem müxik! És oda a régi képek is !


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 18)

allegro írta:


> Nem köll! Csak most nem müxik! És oda a régi képek is !


 
Akkó jóvan.


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Sztyopa írta:


> Akkó jóvan.


A fotóalbumba viszont nyomhatod!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 18)

Az merre van?


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

A témák között láthatod ! 
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/f57-fot-album.html


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 18)

Ja! Az enyémet is nézd meg!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 18)

Ila1 írta:


> S. O. S. Ha bármilyen oldalra bejelentkezem a felhasználónévnél / azonosítónál minden eddigi felhasználónevemet felajánlja. Hogy lehet ezeket az azonosítokat kitörölni, hogy ne jelenjenek meg?



Szia...
Ezt a bongeszod csinalja...Internet Explorert, vagy Firefox-ot hasznalsz ?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 18)

goyo írta:


> Szia...
> Ezt a bongeszod csinalja...Internet Explorert, vagy Firefox-ot hasznalsz ?


 

Szia!
Internet Explorer-t használok.


----------



## darage (2006 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok! Szabo Andras vagyok, es nehany barattal Reginaban, Saskatchewanban toltottuk a nyarat (osztondij, angol...). Visszafele a repulouton 7 orat kell varnunk Toronto repteren, ami azert sok. A segitsegeteket kernenk, szeretnenk bemenni a repterrol a belvarosba, csak nem tudjuk, hogy milyen metro / busz csatlakozassal lehetne a leggyorsabb, ill legolcsobb. Ha valaki ismeros arrafele, sokat segithetne, ha leirna. Koszonjuk: negy magyar diak.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 19)

Ila1 írta:


> Szia!
> Internet Explorer-t használok.



Internet Explorer megynyit, fent Tools menu -> Internet Options felpattano ablak -> Content fulecske -> Autocomplete gomb -> a felpattano ablakban a Clear forms gomb megnyomasa...

Magyar felulettel sajnos nem tudom fejbol a magyar szavakat, de talan raismersz az alabbi kepbol:
Csatolás megtekintése 21015


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 19)

goyo írta:


> Internet Explorer megynyit, fent Tools menu -> Internet Options felpattano ablak -> Content fulecske -> Autocomplete gomb -> a felpattano ablakban a Clear forms gomb megnyomasa...
> 
> Magyar felulettel sajnos nem tudom fejbol a magyar szavakat, de talan raismersz az alabbi kepbol:
> Csatolás megtekintése 21015


Köszönöm!:656: :656: :656: :656: :656: :656:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 19)

darage írta:


> Sziasztok! Szabo Andras vagyok, es nehany barattal Reginaban, Saskatchewanban toltottuk a nyarat (osztondij, angol...). Visszafele a repulouton 7 orat kell varnunk Toronto repteren, ami azert sok. A segitsegeteket kernenk, szeretnenk bemenni a repterrol a belvarosba, csak nem tudjuk, hogy milyen metro / busz csatlakozassal lehetne a leggyorsabb, ill legolcsobb. Ha valaki ismeros arrafele, sokat segithetne, ha leirna. Koszonjuk: negy magyar diak.


 

Es mikor lenne a visszafele?


----------



## darage (2006 Augusztus 19)

Aug 26-an szombaton megyunk haza.


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 20)

Goyo, képtelen vagyok megnézni a hirekhez füzött megjegyzéseket, és nem tudok a hirekhez megjegyzést se irni. Miért?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Judith írta:


> Goyo, képtelen vagyok megnézni a hirekhez füzött megjegyzéseket, és nem tudok a hirekhez megjegyzést se irni. Miért?


 

Megnezem. Varjal


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Mukodik rendessen. Nalad elojon az uzeno ablak?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

A cikk alatt , click a hozzaszolasok megtekintese gombra es ott valaszolhatsz. 

Hozzászólások megtekintése (2) 

*csocsike* - 2006, Augusztus 19 (Módosít - Töröl)
Erdekes


*platon* - 2006, Augusztus 19 (Módosít - Töröl)
Államf&otilde;i invitálás '56-os szervezeteknek 

Minden '56-os szervezetet tárgyalásra invitál a Magyar Nemzet tegnapi számában megjelent interjúban a köztársasági elnök. Sólyom László úgy fogalmazott: "Megpróbálom megértetni velük, hogy mit és miért szeretnék közösen ünnepelni." Az államf&otilde; az interjú szerint a pártokat is hívja, mert, mint fogalmazott, nem folytatható, hogy az állami megemlékezéseken rendre nincs ott a mindenkori ellenzék. (MTI)


Hozzászólás:


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 20)

csocsike írta:


> Mukodik rendessen. Nalad elojon az uzeno ablak?


Nekem nem jön elő az üzenö ablak. Miért?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 20)

Judith 

a cikket nyisd ki "olvasd tovabb"
ha kinyilt alatta van a "hozzaszolasok megtekintese" es oda lehet irni.


----------



## Judith (2006 Augusztus 20)

Melitta írta:


> Judith
> 
> a cikket nyisd ki "olvasd tovabb"
> ha kinyilt alatta van a "hozzaszolasok megtekintese" es oda lehet irni.



Melittám, én olvasom tovább és nem engedi hoggy megnézzem a hozzászolást és nem enged hozzá se szólni. Gondolod, tudja, hogy van véleményem?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Judith írta:


> Goyo, képtelen vagyok megnézni a hirekhez füzött megjegyzéseket, és nem tudok a hirekhez megjegyzést se irni. Miért?



Fogalmam sincs, de estere kideritem


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

Tisztelt Goyo úr!
A vóna a kérdésem, hogy outlook6 ba hogy lehet kimenteni a névjegyzéket?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Tisztelt Goyo úr!
> A vóna a kérdésem, hogy outlook6 ba hogy lehet kimenteni a névjegyzéket?



Ködves Sztyópa...
Outlook express ? Vagy Outlook ?


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

goyo írta:


> Ködves Sztyópa...
> Outlook express ? Vagy Outlook ?


 
Expressz drága vérem, expressz.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Expressz drága vérem, expressz.



Rá kő keresni a *.wab -ra a gépöden.
Azoutlookekszpressz akarmi.wab fileban taroljaz cimeidet...ha megvan atmasolhatod mashuva, vagy dupla kattal meg is nyitja...

Irj, ha nem bódogúsz...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Szia! Én meg azt szeretném tudni, hogy miért kell állandóan újra bejelentkezni, amikor kisem léptem? Ez vmi hiba?:4:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

goyo írta:


> Rá kő keresni a *.wab -ra a gépöden.
> Azoutlookekszpressz akarmi.wab fileban taroljaz cimeidet...ha megvan atmasolhatod mashuva, vagy dupla kattal meg is nyitja...
> 
> Irj, ha nem bódogúsz...


 
program files>outlok expressz>wab .exe
Valószínűleg ez lesz az.
Kösz.
kűddök egy sört.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Szia! Én meg azt szeretném tudni, hogy miért kell állandóan újra bejelentkezni, amikor kisem léptem? Ez vmi hiba?:4:


Még mindig szeretnék többet tudni, ha lehet!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> program files>outlok expressz>wab .exe
> Valószínűleg ez lesz az.
> Kösz.
> kűddök egy sört.



Sajnos nem ez az... annak .wab kell hogy a vege legyen...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> program files>outlok expressz>wab .exe
> Valószínűleg ez lesz az.
> Kösz.
> kűddök egy sört.


Nem az. Azt megtalálod a windows XP Start-Programs-Accessories-ben Address Book néven  Menj a keresőbe és püföld be, hogy *.wab


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 20)

A kinszi kérdezett!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

Ilyet nem talált a kereső hogy .wab .
Még úgy sem hogy simán wab ot írtam be.
Ez a kereső a rejtett fájlokat is átnézi?


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Még mindig szeretnék többet tudni, ha lehet!


 
nekem is néha újra kell jelentkeznem.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Ilyet nem talált a kereső hogy .wab .
> Még úgy sem hogy simán wab ot írtam be.
> Ez a kereső a rejtett fájlokat is átnézi?



Siman beirva nem fogod megtalalni. Ha fontos irj priviben telefont...felhivlak...


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

andika írta:


> A kinszi kérdezett!


Köszi Andika! Én most itt süket fülekre találtam.:4: 
Azóta is kellett már újra bejelentkezni!


----------



## Brigi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Köszi Andika! Én most itt süket fülekre találtam.:4:
> Azóta is kellett már újra bejelentkezni!


Sajnos velem is előfordult már többször is.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Köszi Andika! Én most itt süket fülekre találtam.:4:
> Azóta is kellett már újra bejelentkezni!



*MIÉRT??? Most is újra kellett belépni!! Egy képet szerettem volna megnézni, az volt ott, hogy katta képre. És az a vége, hogy elém jön az ablak, hogy bekell jelentkezni! Az én gépem a hibás? Légyszi, segíts!
köszi...
*


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Kinszi írta:


> *MIÉRT??? Most is újra kellett belépni!! Egy képet szerettem volna megnézni, az volt ott, hogy katta képre. És az a vége, hogy elém jön az ablak, hogy bekell jelentkezni! Az én gépem a hibás? Légyszi, segíts!*
> *köszi...*


Szia Kinszi ! Ne ijedj meg, nem hibás a géped, mert nem csak neked kell többször bejelentkezned. 
Valami még nem stimmel, de a Goyo majd csak kigolyózza. Ezt én is naponta többször kitöltöm :


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

igen, pedig beixelem, hogy ismerjen fel (legalább ) a gépem!!! A "kedvencem" mégis az, amikor feltöltés közben bolondul meg valami, és azt monja, nincs jogosultságom.....méd sima tagnak sem fogad el ...de én erőszakosan bejelentkezem újra...és ha már lehet, azt is közzé teszem, hogy 19.07MB Mp3at esze ágában sincs továbbvinni, sőt, feltöltés közben ledobálja magáról...(de lehet, hogy ez csak az én sávszélességem vagy micsodám)!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 21)

sztzs írta:


> igen, pedig beixelem, hogy ismerjen fel (legalább ) a gépem!!! A "kedvencem" mégis az, amikor feltöltés közben bolondul meg valami, és azt monja, nincs jogosultságom.....méd sima tagnak sem fogad el ...de én erőszakosan bejelentkezem újra...és ha már lehet, azt is közzé teszem, hogy 19.07MB Mp3at esze ágában sincs továbbvinni, sőt, feltöltés közben ledobálja magáról...(de lehet, hogy ez csak az én sávszélességem vagy micsodám)!


lehet, hogy aolyat akarsz feltölteni, amit nem kéne!!!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Kinszi ! Ne ijedj meg, nem hibás a géped, mert nem csak neked kell többször bejelentkezned.
> Valami még nem stimmel, de a Goyo majd csak kigolyózza. Ezt én is naponta többször kitöltöm :


Köszi Pixi! Már azt hittem nálam van vmi gond!  Nem tudhattam, hogy Ti is ebben a cipőben jártok!:4:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 21)

Kinszi írta:


> Köszi Pixi! Már azt hittem nálam van vmi gond!  Nem tudhattam, hogy Ti is ebben a cipőben jártok!:4:


de mi is, avval akülönbséggel, hogy a Pixi cipője mindíg koszos!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 21)

mikigyerek írta:


> lehet, hogy aolyat akarsz feltölteni, amit nem kéne!!!


 Huncutszemű Mikigyerek...pornót zenében és versben!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

mikigyerek írta:


> de mi is, avval akülönbséggel, hogy a Pixi cipője mindíg koszos!


Majd küldünk Neki cipőpasztát! Boxot!:4:
Rendõr a boltban:
- Cipõkrém van?
- Igen kérem, milyen cipõre?
- Negyvenkettesre...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 21)

mikigyerek írta:


> de mi is, avval akülönbséggel, hogy a Pixi cipője mindíg koszos!


még egy ilyen és rádküldöm a dél-dunántúli óvónénit...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 21)

Kinszi írta:


> Köszi Pixi! Már azt hittem nálam van vmi gond!  Nem tudhattam, hogy Ti is ebben a cipőben jártok!:4:


Ellenőriztem a gépet, nálad van a hiba. Vedd ki a processzort, mosd meg ultrás forró vizben és kétszer centrifugázd ki, úgy hogy a centrifuga kelet felé legyen állítva. A HDD-t áztasd langyos lábvizbe fél napig és a kiálló részeket csipkedd le körömcsipesszel. Vagy jó lesz, vagy nem.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Efike írta:


> Ellenőriztem a gépet, nálad van a hiba. Vedd ki a processzort, mosd meg ultrás forró vizben és kétszer centrifugázd ki, úgy hogy a centrifuga kelet felé legyen állítva. A HDD-t áztasd langyos lábvizbe fél napig és a kiálló részeket csipkedd le körömcsipesszel. Vagy jó lesz, vagy nem.


*Köszike, ez nagyon jó ötlet! De a sót kifelejtetted! Nem kéne mégis tartósítani?:4:*


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 21)

Sztyopa írta:


> Ilyet nem talált a kereső hogy .wab .
> Még úgy sem hogy simán wab ot írtam be.
> Ez a kereső a rejtett fájlokat is átnézi?


Nem hittem neked (bocs) és tényleg nincs. Szerintem ez valami pst kiterjesztésű file lehet, de azt nem tudod megnyitni. Az Outlook Expresst nem ismerem személyesen, mert soha nem használtam, csak a bátyját az Outlookot, de szerintem van lehetőség exportálni az adatokat. Bármelyik komolyabb levelezőprogi képes importálni adatokat az outlookból. Az IncrediMail amit én használok importál is és exportál is contactot. Nem hinném, hogy az Outlook hülyébb lenne. 
No most ideges lettem és megnyitottam az Outlookot. Van benne export. A file menüben találod.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Efike írta:


> Nem hittem neked (bocs) és tényleg nincs. Szerintem ez valami pst kiterjesztésű file lehet, de azt nem tudod megnyitni.



He ? Akkor annal a tobbszaz gepnel biztos valami mast vittem at 
Keresd csak meg szepen a *.wab-ot...tobbnyire a Local Settings rejtett mappaban, vagy az Aplication Data mappaban van. 

+ Ne hallgas Efire!! ...Pl.-ul ha Incredimail-el talalkozol fuss el jo meszire, de ha megsem, akkor tegyel fel tobb virusolot...az egyik legtobb biztonsagi ressel rendelkezo kliens amit valaha keszitettek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

*** Az Efire nem kell halgatni , aki kelet fele forditja meg a computeret is, az jo ember nem lehet. Szerinte az egesz Allah storry a Keleti palyaudvarrol indult.8)


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 21)

Az életben az a szép, hogy mindenki a saját esze szerint rontja el
A BéNyuSzeVi Párt külső,- és belső titkos (rossz)tanácsosa
http://canadahun.com/efi 



Vigyázz Styopa, az Efike tanácsaira Ne figyelj! 
*Lásd: a párton belüli "beosztását"!!! :4:*


----------



## iloz (2006 Augusztus 21)

Na mostmar kezdem tiszta homalyossan latni hogy mit nem kellene meg csinalni..!!!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 21)

iloz írta:


> Na mostmar kezdem tiszta homalyossan latni hogy mit nem kellene meg csinalni..!!!


 

Itt minden tiszta és világos, mindenki nagyon okos, szép, művelt és mindehez hozzáértő


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 21)

goyo írta:


> He ? Akkor annal a tobbszaz gepnel biztos valami mast vittem at
> Keresd csak meg szepen a *.wab-ot...tobbnyire a Local Settings rejtett mappaban, vagy az Aplication Data mappaban van.
> 
> + Ne hallgas Efire!! ...Pl.-ul ha Incredimail-el talalkozol fuss el jo meszire, de ha megsem, akkor tegyel fel tobb virusolot...az egyik legtobb biztonsagi ressel rendelkezo kliens amit valaha keszitettek.


Csatolás megtekintése 21542
Eleddig a TotalCommander mindent megtalált. Amúgy van vírusölőm NOD32 és 1999 óta nem volt vírusproblémám ***
Bocsika, javitok. A TotalCommander le volt egy kicsit butítva. Most kijött:
C:\Document and Settings\Efi\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Efi.wab


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 21)

Efike írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 21542
> Eleddig a TotalCommander mindent megtalált. Amúgy van vírusölőm NOD32 és 1999 óta nem volt vírusproblémám ***
> Bocsika, javitok. A TotalCommander le volt egy kicsit butítva. Most kijött:
> C:\Document and Settings\Efi\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Efi.wab


 


Es nem is akarsz?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 21)

Efike írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 21542
> Eleddig a TotalCommander mindent megtalált. Amúgy van vírusölőm NOD32 és 1999 óta nem volt vírusproblémám ***
> Bocsika, javitok. A TotalCommander le volt egy kicsit butítva. Most kijött:
> C:\Document and Settings\Efi\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\Efi.wab



A masodiknak orulok, az elsore inkabb nem mondanek semmit...en nem hasznalok virusolot...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 21)

goyo írta:


> A masodiknak orulok, az elsore inkabb nem mondanek semmit...en nem hasznalok virusolot...


A saját gépeimen nálam sincs  mert lelassítja a rendszert. Főleg a Norton ami régen volt. Viszont az én számitógépeim nincsennek a neten. Ez a kisfiamé.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 21)

Efike úr, Goyo úr !

Köszönöm a segítségeteket!
Amúgy a Nod32 télleg jó és asszem magyar gyártmány.


Hálám jeléül fogadjátok el ezt a kis ajándékot.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

Ha már a vírusirtóknál tartotok, nekem valami avast nevű írtóm van, eddig minden férget és trójanevű dolgot megtalált, írtja is rendesen, na meg frissít szakványba, persze nem tudom, hogy meddig lesz jó és mindent irt-e.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 22)

Efike írta:


> A saját gépeimen nálam sincs  mert lelassítja a rendszert. Főleg a Norton ami régen volt. Viszont az én számitógépeim nincsennek a neten. Ez a kisfiamé.


Nemszép dolog a kisfiad gépét használni!!!! Van engedélyed rá? Amúgy nekem is van hangyaírtóm, az nagyon jó a vírus ellen is!:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Sztyopa írta:


> Efike úr, Goyo úr !
> 
> Köszönöm a segítségeteket!
> Amúgy a Nod32 télleg jó és asszem magyar gyártmány.
> ...


Köszi, de küldhetted volna hűtve is. Itt nagyon meleg van.


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Augusztus 22)

*galéria nem jön be*

Szia Goyo!

Miért nem tudom megnézni a Fotogalériát? Vagy az én készülékemben van a hiba? Semmi hibajelzés, csak üres az oldal. És a CHAT-et sem látom mindig.

Kösz
P.L.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 22)

PappLaci írta:


> Szia Goyo!
> 
> Miért nem tudom megnézni a Fotogalériát? Vagy az én készülékemben van a hiba? Semmi hibajelzés, csak üres az oldal. És a CHAT-et sem látom mindig.
> 
> ...



A fotogalerianal varjuk az uj forummal kompatbilis verziot, a hiba nem nalad van.
A chatnek viszont menni kell, ha be vagy lepve...


----------



## Pufi (2006 Augusztus 22)

*a*

Goyo most találtam csak meg a válaszodat. Amit ajánlasz az van nekem de nem tudom igazán használni. Ha elküldöd azt a telefonszámot ahol elérlek akkor boldogan felhivlak. Emilem [email protected]
Köszi


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 22)

Pufi írta:


> Goyo most találtam csak meg a válaszodat. Amit ajánlasz az van nekem de nem tudom igazán használni. Ha elküldöd azt a telefonszámot ahol elérlek akkor boldogan felhivlak. Emilem [email protected]
> Köszi



Pedig irtam elotte is...ami az uj tv oldaladon van telefon, azon elerhetlek ?
Az lenne legegyszerubb...


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 22)

Efike írta:


> Köszi, de küldhetted volna hűtve is. Itt nagyon meleg van.


 
Majd fújom míg odaér oké?


----------



## kiki8607 (2006 Augusztus 22)

helló!Tudna valaki segíteni,hogy miért nem tudok rádiót hallgatni?Eddig tudtam...De újra lett telepítve a gépem és azóta csak szaggat folyamatosan.Egy rádió sem ok.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 22)

kiki8607 írta:


> helló!Tudna valaki segíteni,hogy miért nem tudok rádiót hallgatni?Eddig tudtam...De újra lett telepítve a gépem és azóta csak szaggat folyamatosan.Egy rádió sem ok.


 
Nem szokott sisteregni?
Mer akkó meg kell egy kicsit mozgatni az antennát.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 22)

kiki8607 írta:


> helló!Tudna valaki segíteni,hogy miért nem tudok rádiót hallgatni?Eddig tudtam...De újra lett telepítve a gépem és azóta csak szaggat folyamatosan.Egy rádió sem ok.



Udv, erre sajnos itt nem fogsz ertekelheto valaszt kapni, mert rengeteg dolog okozhatja. Rossz virusirto, rossz tuzfal, rossz lejatszo, rossz internetbeallitas.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 22)

goyo írta:


> Udv, erre sajnos itt nem fogsz ertekelheto valaszt kapni, mert rengeteg dolog okozhatja. Rossz virusirto, rossz tuzfal, rossz lejatszo, rossz internetbeallitas.


 
Hogy Efi szavait idézzem: Végy egy nagy lavór vizet, áztasd be, aztán fordítsd napkeletnek.... Biztos jó lesz:-D Kinszinek segített.

(bocs Efi, ha nem szószerint idéztem)


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Augusztus 24)

Szeretném kérni a segitségeteket, mert letöltöttem egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, de a fájlokat rosszul keverem össze. Hátha valamelyikötök ismeri a mixerést . Legalább 3 számot szerretnék egymás után összerakni de nem jön össze. Aki tudj küldje el nekem a lépéseket,hogy csináljam, vagy tegye fel ide előre is kösz!

A program:
http://www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis/multimedia/audio/audacity-win.html


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 24)

Nem ismerem a progit Zolcsika, de lennie kell egy Combine vagy Merge nevű utasitásnak.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 24)

zolcsika írta:


> Szeretném kérni a segitségeteket, mert letöltöttem egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, de a fájlokat rosszul keverem össze. Hátha valamelyikötök ismeri a mixerést . Legalább 3 számot szerretnék egymás után összerakni de nem jön össze. Aki tudj küldje el nekem a lépéseket,hogy csináljam, vagy tegye fel ide előre is kösz!
> 
> A program:
> http://www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis/multimedia/audio/audacity-win.html



A kedvedert letoltottem.
Nem tudom ebben az esetben pontosan mit ertesz mixelesen...de ha csak egymas utan szeretned rakni oket, roppant egyszeru, sokfelekeppen megoldhatod:

Megnyitod a 3 szamot (kulon savokban nyitja meg), kijelolsz egy szambol egy reszt, vagy az egeszet (eger bal katt lenyomva tart es huzod a szamon), majd ctrl+c, ezzel kimasolod amit kijeloltel, belekattintasz a masik szamnak azon reszebe ahova be szeretned illeszteni a kimasoltat es megnyomod a ctrl+v-t.

Mivel ez egy tobbsavos szerkeszto, megegyszerubb ha csak eltolod a kulonbozo savokban a hangokat, fent rakattintva a "nyil vegu" gombra (Time Shift Tool), es egymas alatt elhuzva a szamokat ahova jolesik...a mu elkeszultevel exportalod az egeszet wav-ban, mp3-ban, vagy amiben szimpatikus...



Efike írta:


> Nem ismerem a progit Zolcsika, de lennie kell egy Combine vagy Merge nevű utasitásnak.



Olyan itt nincs.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo írta:


> A kedvedert letoltottem.
> Nem tudom ebben az esetben pontosan mit ertesz mixelesen...de ha csak egymas utan szeretned rakni oket, roppant egyszeru, sokfelekeppen megoldhatod:
> 
> Megnyitod a 3 szamot (kulon savokban nyitja meg), kijelolsz egy szambol egy reszt, vagy az egeszet (eger bal katt lenyomva tart es huzod a szamon), majd ctrl+c, ezzel kimasolod amit kijeloltel, belekattintasz a masik szamnak azon reszebe ahova be szeretned illeszteni a kimasoltat es megnyomod a ctrl+v-t.
> ...


 
Helló!
Hogy lehet azt megoldani, hogy egyszerre két szöveget, vagy többet idézzek be?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Ila1 írta:


> Helló!
> Hogy lehet azt megoldani, hogy egyszerre két szöveget, vagy többet idézzek be?



Csak meg kell nyomnod a beidezni kivant uzenetek alatti




gombot, a gombok ilyenkor pirosra valtanak



. 
Ha jol remlik igy meg mas temakbol is idezhetsz...


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

e-mail kuldesenel megjelenik a kovetkezo szoveg:Figyelem: a form használatával email címedet megismeri a címzett.
Mit jelent " a form" ?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Dejavu írta:


> e-mail kuldesenel megjelenik a kovetkezo szoveg:Figyelem: a form használatával email címedet megismeri a címzett.
> Mit jelent " a form" ?



A form angol szo, normalis magyar megfelelo nelkul. 
Mostanaban űrlapnak forditjak.

Minden olyan resz, form egy weboldalon, ahol informaciot kell megadnod, majd egy gombra rakattinvta elkuldened...


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo, kosz a gyors valaszt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo írta:


> A form angol szo, normalis magyar megfelelo nelkul.
> Mostanaban űrlapnak forditjak.
> 
> ...


Bocs, hogy belepofázok az istentiszteletbe, de a normális magyar megfelelője az alak, vagy az osztály. Nagyon valószínűnek tartom, hogy a magyar forma szavunk a form szóból alakult ki. ***


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Efike írta:


> Bocs, hogy belepofázok az istentiszteletbe, de a normális magyar megfelelője az alak, vagy az osztály. Nagyon valószínűnek tartom, hogy a magyar forma szavunk a form szóból alakult ki. ***



A forma szavunk a latin forma szobol lett atveve 
Az ervelesed akkor lenne helytallo, ha a form-nak *csak egy jelentese lenne. Az internet vilagaban es a muszaki nyelvben a form elektronikus urlapot jelent (itt ugye errol beszelunk) es az angol koznyelvben megtalalhato application form-bol lett beemelve a muszaki nyelvbe, de ezen kivul a form-nak meg van egy csomo mas jelentese is (angliaban pl.-ul buntetett eloeletet is jelent ):*

[SIZE=-1]The term musical form is used in two related ways: *a generic type of composition such as the symphony or concerto*the structure of a particular piece, how its parts are put together to make the whole; this too can be generic, such as binary form or sonata form 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_(music)

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]In biology a form is a taxonomic subdivision of a species, below the level of a subspecies or variety. The trinomial nomenclature notation is: Genusname speciesname forma formname. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_(biology)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

In academic discussions of organized religion, the term form is sometimes used to describe prescriptions or norms on religious practice. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_(religion)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

A form is a document with spaces in which to write, for a series of documents with similar contents. The documents usually have the printed parts in common, possibly except for a serial number. Advantages of forms include:*one has to write less (while the printing is almost universally done in some automatic way)*one is told or reminded what information has to be supplied*uniformity, for convenience in processing 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_(document)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

In horse racing, the form of a horse is a record of significant events including its performance in previous races. The form may identify the horse's sire, dam and wider pedigree. It is used by tipsters and punters as an aid in the prediction of its performance in future races. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Form_(horse_racing)

[/SIZE]*Noun*

*form* (_plural_ *forms*)
Singular
*form*

Plural
*forms*
The shape or visible structure of a thing or person.
A thing that gives shape to other things as in a mold.
An order of doing things, as in religious ritual.
A blank document or template to be filled in by the user.
(grammar) A grouping of words which maintain grammatical context in different usages.
Characteristics not involving atomic components.
(UK) A criminal record. Note, this would usually be stated as "Jim has form", rather than "Jim has a form".


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo,kösz még szászor mostmár tényleg tudom mi az a "form" !


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Dejavu írta:


> goyo,kösz még szászor mostmár tényleg tudom mi az a "form" !


 Efikenek koszond...


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo írta:


> Efikenek koszond...


Efike,KÖSZÖNÖM SZÉPEN!:kaboom:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo írta:


> A forma szavunk a latin forma szobol lett atveve
> Az ervelesed akkor lenne helytallo, ha a form-nak *csak egy jelentese lenne. Az internet vilagaban es a muszaki nyelvben a form elektronikus urlapot jelent (itt ugye errol beszelunk) es az angol koznyelvben megtalalhato application form-bol lett beemelve a muszaki nyelvbe, de ezen kivul a form-nak meg van egy csomo mas jelentese is (angliaban pl.-ul buntetett eloeletet is jelent ):*


Kedves goyo,
egy büdös szóval nem kifogásoltam, hogy a form szó a számitógépes nyelvezetben az űrlapot takarja. Az érvelésem amúgy helytálló is lehet, mert ugyebár Angliában valaha római légiók tanyáztak, valószinű tehát, hogy a form a latin forma szóból keletkezett, és igy mind a magyar, mind az angol szónak közös a gyökere.


> A form angol szo, normalis magyar megfelelo nelkul.


E mondatodra reagáltam csupán, mert van magyar megfelelő.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 25)

Efike írta:


> Kedves goyo,
> egy büdös szóval nem kifogásoltam, hogy a form szó a számitógépes nyelvezetben az űrlapot takarja. Az érvelésem amúgy helytálló is lehet, mert ugyebár Angliában valaha római légiók tanyáztak, valószinű tehát, hogy a form a latin forma szóból keletkezett, és igy mind a magyar, mind az angol szónak közös a gyökere. E mondatodra reagáltam csupán, mert van magyar megfelelő.



Latom felkeltettem a benned alvo oroszlant... 
Ha csak ez a mondat lett volna ott es nem vesszuk figyelembe a tobbi jelenteset, ugy igazad is lehetne


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 25)

Nem lehetne


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 25)

goyo írta:


> Latom felkeltettem a benned alvo oroszlant...
> Ha csak ez a mondat lett volna ott es nem vesszuk figyelembe a tobbi jelenteset, ugy igazad is lehetne


Bennem nincs alvó oroszlán, hanem éber tigris :evil: :444:


----------



## Vas (2006 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!  

Keresek valakit - Kanadába telepedett magyart. Megnéztem a telefonkönyvben, de nem sok sikerrel.
Kérdés: van-e, tudunk-e valami (publikus) adatbázisról, amely több sikerrel kecsegtethetne?
Vagy létezik erre specializált honlap?
Avagy talán volna mégjobb ötletetek?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 13)

Vas írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Keresek valakit - Kanadába telepedett magyart. Megnéztem a telefonkönyvben, de nem sok sikerrel.
> Kérdés: van-e, tudunk-e valami (publikus) adatbázisról, amely több sikerrel kecsegtethetne?
> ...


Itt próbáld meg


----------



## Vas (2006 Szeptember 13)

Efike írta:


> Itt próbáld meg


Köszi - ez volt az elsõ - a "telefonkönyv". 
El tudnám azonban képzelni, hogy egy másik adatbázis tartalmazna infót azokról is, akik esetleg titkosították adataikat a 411-(telefon)-bázisban....


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 13)

Vas írta:


> Köszi - ez volt az els&otilde; - a "telefonkönyv".
> El tudnám azonban képzelni, hogy egy másik adatbázis tartalmazna infót azokról is, akik esetleg titkosították adataikat a 411-(telefon)-bázisban....


Keresd meg Csöcsit privátban, mert újabban kurblival hajtja a számítógépét  és ebben ő a professzor.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 23)

Kéne vennem egy új videokártyát és ha má jövö héten Pestre megyek, tudna ajánlani valaki egy jó üzletet ami szombaton is nyitva van?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 25)

kb 2000 üzlet van, mégis merre?


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 25)

Sztyopa írta:


> Kéne vennem egy új videokártyát és ha má jövö héten Pestre megyek, tudna ajánlani valaki egy jó üzletet ami szombaton is nyitva van?


 


WebDragon írta:


> kb 2000 üzlet van, mégis merre?


Sztyopa kedves! Erre való az internet!


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 3)

*computer kérdések*



Sztyopa írta:


> Kéne vennem egy új videokártyát és ha má jövö héten Pestre megyek, tudna ajánlani valaki egy jó üzletet ami szombaton is nyitva van?


 
hello, esetleg a bluefish a nagyenyed utcában (a déli pályaudvarnál van)


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Október 5)

*chat*

Szia goyo!

Úgy emlékszem, hogy a chat-elök neve régebben megjelent a forum alján.
Nem lehetne visszaállítani, így nem kellene belépni, hogy lássam, van-e valaki.

Kösz
P.L.


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 15)

Úgy emlészem, hogy valahol le lehet kérni a téma összes csatolásának listáját (Pl. Zene) de nem találom...  
Kössz előre is!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 28)

Sziasztok! Szia Goyo! Nemtok feltölteni a galériába.. Ezzel a hibaüzenettel jön vissz a feltöltésem..

" An error occurred while attempting to create a folder for your files. If the problem persists, please notify the webmaster "
Thx a segítséget!


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 28)

allegro írta:


> Úgy emlészem, hogy valahol le lehet kérni a téma összes csatolásának listáját (Pl. Zene) de nem találom...
> Kössz előre is!


A kiválasztott téma melletti, a csatolások meglétét jelző kis gemkapocsra kattints rá, és akkor előjön egy külön ablakban. (Ahol sok a csatolás, várni kell elég sokat, míg megjelenik)


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 28)

Rubin írta:


> A kiválasztott téma melletti, a csatolások meglétét jelző kis gemkapocsra kattints rá, és akkor előjön egy külön ablakban. (Ahol sok a csatolás, várni kell elég sokat, míg megjelenik)


Köszönöm Rubin! Épp, csak a szemem nem verte ki...


----------



## csipkebogyo (2006 Október 30)

Segitséget szeretnék kérni. Nem tudom, hogy mi történt, minden hozzászólásomnál akkora ablak van, hogy elfoglalja szinte az egész oldalt. Néha sikerül korrigálnim, de nem mindig, van amikor az ügyködésemmel, még jobban elrontom..Mi a teendőm, hol rontottam el.? Gondolom elállitottam valamit, ha egyáltalán ilyen lehetséges
PL a 3O2-es hozzászólásom, az ide minden ami pps-nél..-Kávézók-
Légyszives, segitsetek, mert nem akarom tobább ronditani a fórumot....Gondolom, nem nagy dolog annak, aki ért hozzá, de én ..DDD
Üdv. csipkebogyó


----------



## csipkebogyo (2006 Október 30)

--érdekes, ezek szerint nem mindenhol. de a fennt emlitetnél az biztos......


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

Nem tudja valaki véletlenül, hol lehet szerezni olyan tvkártyát, amiben van scart is?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 2)

sasi1 írta:


> Nem tudja valaki véletlenül, hol lehet szerezni olyan tvkártyát, amiben van scart is?


Nekem van, de nagyon messzire kellene jönni érte


----------



## Verzarka (2006 November 2)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Segitséget szeretnék kérni. Nem tudom, hogy mi történt, minden hozzászólásomnál akkora ablak van, hogy elfoglalja szinte az egész oldalt. Néha sikerül korrigálnim, de nem mindig, van amikor az ügyködésemmel, még jobban elrontom..Mi a teendőm, hol rontottam el.? Gondolom elállitottam valamit, ha egyáltalán ilyen lehetséges
> PL a 3O2-es hozzászólásom, az ide minden ami pps-nél..-Kávézók-
> Légyszives, segitsetek, mert nem akarom tobább ronditani a fórumot....Gondolom, nem nagy dolog annak, aki ért hozzá, de én ..DDD
> Üdv. csipkebogyó



A pps. -t zip. formátumba tedd fel. És ne tegyél túl nagy méretű képet hozzá, mert az szétnyomja a topicot.

Szerintem ennyi.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

Efike írta:


> Nekem van, de nagyon messzire kellene jönni érte



Hova is


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 2)

sasi1 írta:


> Hova is


IDE: ;-)


Efike






Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2003
Hol: *Izrael*
Üzenet: 11,213


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

Akkor inkább lemondok róla 
(még élni szeretnék)


----------



## atneworld (2006 November 3)

Hello!

egy kerdesem lenne: 
Miben kulonbozik egy notebookban egy megosztott (shared) videokartya es egy nem megosztott videokartya. Gondolok en itt a teljesitmenyre. Pl. van egy integralt videokartyam, amire "raengedek" 256 MB memoriat. Az mennyivel tud kevesebbet nyujtani teljesitmenyben, mint egy kulon, sajat memoriaval ellatott 64 vagy 128 MB-os? 
2D alkalmazasokban (pl. Photoshop, filmnezes, videovagas, stb) eszreveheto a kulonbseg es melyik javara? 
3D programok (pl. 3DS max vagy barmi) egyaltalan elindul egy megosztott memorias videokartyan? 
A jatekokrol nem is beszelek, mert azok tutira nem....ugye? 

orulnek ha valaki tudna ebben segiteni, vagy van tapasztalata.

Koszi, atneworld


----------



## cavy (2006 November 30)

Hello!

Nem tudna segíteni nekem valaki? Az lenne a gond, hogy van egy cd-re való zeném, de cda formátumban. Milyen program kell ahhoz, hogy átalakítsam más formátumba?


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 30)

Probald az Audiograbert .


----------



## marisza (2006 November 30)

cavy írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Nem tudna segíteni nekem valaki? Az lenne a gond, hogy van egy cd-re való zeném, de cda formátumban. Milyen program kell ahhoz, hogy átalakítsam más formátumba?


Ahogy a Mágus mondta...
A 

 komolyzene kedvelőinek ‎topikból letöltheted, csak keresd meg, lagalább szétnézel ott is.


----------



## gnomnome (2006 December 1)

Helló Melitta!Anonymous válasza helyes, de azért valamivel kiegészíteném.A levelezőkben van egy olyan beállítás amivel különböző levelesládákba mappákba tudod szortírozni a leveleket. Ez az Outlook Expressben az Eszközök(Tools) menüpont alatt az Üzenetszabályok. Először készíts egy új mappát mondjuk spam néven (helyi mappák - jobboldali egérgomb - új mappa)majd az üzenetmappákban állíts be azokat a feltételeket, hogy mely bejövő üzenetek kerüljenek a ebbe az új mappába és így elkülönülnek a "normális" levelektől. Legegyszerűbben úgy teheted meg, hogy a bejövő spam levelekben megfigyeled a jellemző szavakat, kifejezéseket és ezeket adod meg szűrő feltételnek és magának az üzenetszabálynak azt adod meg hogy áthelyezés a spam mappába. Ekkor már csak szemre kell ellenőrizni hogy nem keveredett-e közéjük "normális" levél majd az egész spam mappa tartalmát a CTRL-A megnyomásával kijelölöd és egyszerre törlöd.Üdv: Gnomnome


----------



## gnomnome (2006 December 1)

hello atneworldA megosztott memória azt jelenti, hogy a computer munkamemóriájának, RAM-jának egy részét használja a videokárya is. Vagyis ugyanazt a memóriát amiben minden egyáb adatot és programot tárol. A megosztás mértékét a rendszer állitja be szükség szerint, ha Te állítanád be az még rosszabb lenne. Hiába állítanál be ugyanis nagy memóriát a videokártyára, annál kevesebb jutna a programnak amit használsz. Azt, hogy közös memóriát használnak, lassítja is a dolgot, mert a közös memória különböző területeinek párhuzamos írási olvasási sebessége korlátozott. Ha különálló a videomemória akkor mindkét memóriához saját olvasó-író áramkör tartozik teljesen párhuzamosan kezelhetók. A csak videomemóriának használt memóriák általában gyorsabban is vagyis kisebb a válaszidejük.Amin látod a tényleges különbség tulajdonképpen a sebeseégben van, ha elég alapmemória va na gépben. A játékok is működhetnek, csak szakadozva, vagy kisebb felbontásban.A márkásabb gépekben mindenhol külön memória van, vagyis a márkás gép - többek között - gyorsabb gép.Üdv:Gnomnome


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 1)

cavy írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Nem tudna segíteni nekem valaki? Az lenne a gond, hogy van egy cd-re való zeném, de cda formátumban. Milyen program kell ahhoz, hogy átalakítsam más formátumba?


 
ehhez egy konverterre van szükséged

Nézz körül itt:
http://honositomuhely.hu/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=40&func=selectfolder&cat=84


----------



## gnomnome (2006 December 1)

hello atneworldBocs, még valamit kihagytam, mert csak a megosztott vagy külön memóriáról beszéltünk. A külön videokártya nemcsak külön memóriát jelent, hanem a kártyának saját speciális programja van amivel az egyes 3D felületeket - textúrákat igen gyorsan elő tudja állitani. Egyes 3D játékok igényelhetik a videokártyák ilyen jellegű szolgáltatását és előfordulhat, hogy tányleg nem futnak. 2D eseteben nincs ilyen gond, ezt még a beépitett videochippek is tudják.Üdv:Gnomnome


----------



## atneworld (2006 December 5)

Köszi *gnomnome*! 
Alapban tudtam mi a kulonbseg, igaz ilyen reszletesen nem, ugyhogy meg egyszer koszi. Azota mar dontottem, mindenkeppen sajat videokartyas notebook lesz (ha lesz). Es az arak magukert beszelnek  csak meg kell talalni a jo helyet a vasarlasra, mert oriasi kulonbsegek vannak arban ket elado kozott. Egy adott osszegert el lehet csipni jo gepet is, es ugyanannyiert eleg gagyit is rasoznak az emberre, ha nem ert hozza!

*Meg egy kerdes, ha valaki tudja a valaszt:*
Magyarorszagon vett notebook (vagy barmilyen elektromos eszkoz amit halozatba kell dugni) gond nelkul mukodik Kanadaban? 

Thanks
atneworld


----------



## Antal (2006 December 5)

Hogyan lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 5)

Ugy, hogy elolvasod azt a forumszabalyzatot amit belepesedkor alairtal


----------



## Anry (2006 December 5)

csocsike írta:


> Ugy, hogy elolvasod azt a forumszabalyzatot amit belepesedkor alairtal



Úgy éreztem jöveteledet

Szia


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 8)

atneworld írta:


> Köszi *gnomnome*!
> Alapban tudtam mi a kulonbseg, igaz ilyen reszletesen nem, ugyhogy meg egyszer koszi. Azota mar dontottem, mindenkeppen sajat videokartyas notebook lesz (ha lesz). Es az arak magukert beszelnek  csak meg kell talalni a jo helyet a vasarlasra, mert oriasi kulonbsegek vannak arban ket elado kozott. Egy adott osszegert el lehet csipni jo gepet is, es ugyanannyiert eleg gagyit is rasoznak az emberre, ha nem ert hozza!
> 
> *Meg egy kerdes, ha valaki tudja a valaszt:*
> ...


Igen,mukodik odavissza.Csak a dugora,ami a falbamegy kell tenni egy csatlakozot.Itt kaphato par dolcsiert.Minden laptop adapter tudja a 220-110-voltot.Okosak.


----------



## corsa (2006 December 9)

Sziasztok !

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni!Van-e valakinek vagy ismerősének BeQ 17" FP73G vagy BenQ 19" FP91G LCD monitora? Ha van mi a véleménye róla? Várom a segítségeteket!!!!!


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 10)

corsa írta:


> Sziasztok !
> 
> Segítségeteket szeretném kérni!Van-e valakinek vagy ismerősének BeQ 17" FP73G vagy BenQ 19" FP91G LCD monitora? Ha van mi a véleménye róla? Várom a segítségeteket!!!!!


Egesz jo minosegu lett,nalunk is lehet kapni.Szerintem,nyugodtan megveheted.


----------



## kalapacs (2006 December 10)

Kedves Anonymous!

Az a problémám, hogy nen tudok képet hanganyagot(mp3) feltölteni a topikokra a munkahelyemröl.Az ismerösöm otthoni gépéröl tudok.Tűzfal probléma? Vagy explorer beállitási problem?
Segitségedez elöre is köszönöm!


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 10)

Szerintem a munkahelyi gepproblema . A mi rendszerunk nem tesz kulombseget, tehat a hiba az on keszulekeben van.


----------



## atneworld (2006 December 11)

Amigo írta:


> Igen,mukodik odavissza.Csak a dugora,ami a falbamegy kell tenni egy csatlakozot.Itt kaphato par dolcsiert.Minden laptop adapter tudja a 220-110-voltot.Okosak.


 
Koszi Amigo, eppen ma olvastam rola neten, de igy hogy te mondod mar jobban elhiszem  

Mas kerdes: 
olvastam hogy manapsag nem sok - joforman egy program sem - hasznalja ki a dupla processzorok elonyet, tehat nem "foglalkoztatja" mindket processzort egyszerre a program. Ez igaz? Mert ha igen, akkor mi elonyom lehet ha tobb penzt koltok egy AMD X2-re vagy Intel Dual Core-ra..... Ezek alapjan nem jobb egy 2 GHz-es simpla processzor, mint egy Dual 1,6-os? (notebookokrol van szo).

Koszi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 11)

atneworld írta:


> Koszi Amigo, eppen ma olvastam rola neten, de igy hogy te mondod mar jobban elhiszem
> 
> Mas kerdes:
> olvastam hogy manapsag nem sok - joforman egy program sem - hasznalja ki a dupla processzorok elonyet, tehat nem "foglalkoztatja" mindket processzort egyszerre a program. Ez igaz? Mert ha igen, akkor mi elonyom lehet ha tobb penzt koltok egy AMD X2-re vagy Intel Dual Core-ra..... Ezek alapjan nem jobb egy 2 GHz-es simpla processzor, mint egy Dual 1,6-os? (notebookokrol van szo).
> ...


 
2007-ben nagy változások lesznek az informatikában, úgyhogy ha most vásárlosz gépet, akkor a Dual Core a nyerő Meglátod, ez jobb befektetés, mint a sima procis
Okosak mondták Nekem...meg utána is olvastam Én is most készülök notebookot venni, úgyhogy igyekszem nem a levegőbe beszélni
Egyébként árban már nincs olyan hatalmas különbség a kétféle proci között
Ha mélyebben érdekel, hogy miért is jó a Dual Core, akkor majd leírom


----------



## atneworld (2006 December 11)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Ha mélyebben érdekel, hogy miért is jó a Dual Core, akkor majd leírom


 
Ha gondolod  szivesen olvasom


----------



## Pansy84 (2006 December 12)

Sziasztok!
Tudna nekem valaki segíteni? Növérem Szlovákiából szeretne bejelentkezni és nem engedi a rendszer. Miért?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 12)

Pansy84 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudna nekem valaki segíteni? Növérem Szlovákiából szeretne bejelentkezni és nem engedi a rendszer. Miért?


 
Valoszinu azert , mert olyan nevu felhasznalo mar van, vagy a jelszo ugyan az. Szoval probalja meg mas neven , mas jelszoval.


----------



## Pansy84 (2006 December 12)

Köszi a gyors választ! A rendszer nem írja ki, ha már van olyan nevü felhasználó? Egyszerüen csak nem enged bejelentkezni???

Ja és az e-mail címet se akarja elfogadni! Azt írja ki neki, hogy adjon meg valós e-mail címet....


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 12)

Pansy84 írta:


> Ja és az e-mail címet se akarja elfogadni! Azt írja ki neki, hogy adjon meg valós e-mail címet....




akkor csinaljon egy masik emil cimet.Akkor az a gond.


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 13)

Üdv!
Már egyszer volt szó arról, hogy szeretnék csinálni egy saját oldalt... Efike anno azt mondta, hogy először találjam ki, hogy mit akarok rá tenni. Nos, hobby szinten fotózok, és jó lenne, ha fel tudnám tenni valahová ezeket a fotókat. Nem tudnál adni egy linket, vagy tanácsot, hogy honnan tudnék keríteni egy weblapszerkesztő progit?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 13)

zsikemost írta:


> Üdv!
> Már egyszer volt szó arról, hogy szeretnék csinálni egy saját oldalt... Efike anno azt mondta, hogy először találjam ki, hogy mit akarok rá tenni. Nos, hobby szinten fotózok, és jó lenne, ha fel tudnám tenni valahová ezeket a fotókat. Nem tudnál adni egy linket, vagy tanácsot, hogy honnan tudnék keríteni egy weblapszerkesztő progit?


 

Szia, Fordulj Melittahoz, biztos nagyon szivessen segit


----------



## sasocska (2006 December 15)

Szervusztok!
Látom,hogy nagyon értitek a témát,tehát kérem segítsetek!Két gép van itthon,az egyik laptopp,a másik egy régebbi HP gyártmányú,hagyományos gép.A HP elromlott,de a hiba keletkezése elött tökéletesen müködött egy Netgear-Wireless Routeren keresztül.A javítás után nem reagál a Routerre,tehát együtt,egy idöben a két gépet nem lehet használni! 
Mi lehet a hiba? Hiányzik valami a HP-böl,vagy a javításnál elállítottak valamit?

Sajnos én nagyon amatör vagyok a dolgokban,csak pötyögtetek.........

Köszönöm az esetleges segítséget!


----------



## albee (2006 December 19)

sasocska írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Látom,hogy nagyon értitek a témát,tehát kérem segítsetek!Két gép van itthon,az egyik laptopp,a másik egy régebbi HP gyártmányú,hagyományos gép.A HP elromlott,de a hiba keletkezése elött tökéletesen müködött egy Netgear-Wireless Routeren keresztül.A javítás után nem reagál a Routerre,tehát együtt,egy idöben a két gépet nem lehet használni!
> Mi lehet a hiba? Hiányzik valami a HP-böl,vagy a javításnál elállítottak valamit?
> 
> ...


 
Szia!
Valószínűleg a HP-ra újratelepítették az operációs rendszert és a hálózat nem lett (vagy nem jól lett bekonfigurálva). Lehet, hogy a két gépnek azonos IP cím lett beállítva.
Azt írtad, hogy külön-külön működik, nem ír ki IP cím ütközést?
Milyen operációs rendszer van a gépeken?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 19)

Újabb durva Internet Explorer hiba
Az Internet Explorer legfrisebben felfedezett hibáját még nem javította ki a Microsoft, viszont az azt kihasználó támadó már megjelent!


A hiba az ActiveX rendszerben van, a támadó szokás szerint át tudja venni a vezérlést gépünk felett egy megfelelően megírt HTML oldalt felhasználva.

Mivel létezik már a hibát kihasználó kártevő, a biztonsági szakemberek a javítás megérkezéséig az ActiveX rendszer tiltását javasolják, illetve azt, hogy csak az általunk már ismert, biztonságosnak tartott oldalakon engedélyezzük az ActiveX vezérlők használatát.

Az ActiveX vezőrlők így tilthatók le:

Lépjünk be az *Internet Explorer Eszközök* -> *Internetbeállítások* -> *Biztonság* menüjébe és válasszuk ki a *Helyi Intranet* kapcsolatot. Az Egyéni szint gombra kattintva a megjelenő lista ActiveX vezérlők és beépülő modulok elemén válasszuk ki a Tiltás vagy Kérdés opciót, attól függően, hogy minden ActiveX komponenst szeretnénk tiltani, vagy azt szeretnénk, hogy ezek használata előtt az IE az engedélyünket kérje.

Mellesleg az előző hétvégén a Firefox böngésző és a Thunderbird levelezőkliens is biztonsági javításon esett át, érdemes ezeket is frissíteni, illetve az automatikus frissítéseket engedélyezni


----------



## albee (2006 December 20)

csocsike írta:


> Újabb durva Internet Explorer hiba
> Az Internet Explorer legfrisebben felfedezett hibáját még nem javította ki a Microsoft, viszont az azt kihasználó támadó már megjelent!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sajnos ez a probléma már régi és nemcsak az IE hibája, bizonyos oldalak kérik az ActiveX vezőrlők telepítését és tiltásuk esetén nem jön be az oldal, a kérdés esetén pedig a felhasználó nem tudja eldönteni, hogy biztonságos-e. Feltételezem a frissítés csak az aláírt (ellenőrzött) vezérlők listáját tartalmazza.


----------



## Pindúr (2007 Január 3)

Hello!
Én a limewire magyar változatát akartam letölteni,de valami másik oldalra ugrik mindig,és nem sikerül.Tudna valaki link-et írni ahonnan le lehet tölteni?
Előre is köszi!


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

hello!

apache configolasaban van valakinek tapasztalata? ssl-lel kapcsolatos kerdesem lenne.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

ja, debian/gnu linux alatt, ha ez szamit valamit is.


----------



## myszty (2007 Január 3)

Segítség kéne.Szóval megborult a "c" meghajtón a windows és újra kellett telepítenem.A "d" partíció megmaradt de nem férek hozzá bizonyos dokumentumokhoz, mivel nincs hozzá jogosultságom.(titkosítva voltak)
így a kulcsok elvesztek.(és a felhasználói jogok kiosztása nem segít)
Van-e valakinek ötlete,hogy hogyan tudnám feloldani a titkosítást,vagy mondjak le ezekről a dokumentumokról?Remélem nem, mivel rengeteg munkám veszne kárba.
S.O.S!!!:sad:


----------



## ilves (2007 Január 3)

myszty írta:


> Segítség kéne.Szóval megborult a "c" meghajtón a windows és újra kellett telepítenem.A "d" partíció megmaradt de nem férek hozzá bizonyos dokumentumokhoz, mivel nincs hozzá jogosultságom.(titkosítva voltak)
> így a kulcsok elvesztek.(és a felhasználói jogok kiosztása nem segít)
> Van-e valakinek ötlete,hogy hogyan tudnám feloldani a titkosítást,vagy mondjak le ezekről a dokumentumokról?Remélem nem, mivel rengeteg munkám veszne kárba.
> S.O.S!!!:sad:


Sajnos, ha ujrainstallalas elott nem mentetted el a titkositashoz hasznalt privat kulcsot (a http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223316 oldal aljan talalhato leiras alapjan) akkor nagy valoszinuseggel a titkositott file-jaidat nem tudod tobbe elerhetove tenni... 

Ha esetleg meglenne az eredeti user profile az eredeti installaciobol akkor lenne esely a visszaallitasra a http://www.beginningtoseethelight.org/efsrecovery/index.php oldal alapjan (nem kezdoknek), de esetedben az ujrainstallalas miatt ez valoszinuleg szinten eltunt.


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Január 3)

Pindúr írta:


> Hello!
> Én a limewire magyar változatát akartam letölteni,de valami másik oldalra ugrik mindig,és nem sikerül.Tudna valaki link-et írni ahonnan le lehet tölteni?
> Előre is köszi![/quot


----------



## pistuka (2007 Január 3)

limewire:
http://letoltes.prim.hu/index.prm?pid=1239

http://www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis/internet/segedprg/limewirewin.html


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 4)

az en kerdesemre senki?


----------



## Ali Baba (2007 Január 5)

Szia,
Szeretnek segitseget kerni. Nem tudom a .pps kiterjesztesu file-okat megnyitni. Azt irja ki, hogy: The file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel. Milyen programot kell letoltenem (WINDOWS XP van a gepemen)?
Elore is koszonom a segitseget!


----------



## ilves (2007 Január 6)

Ali Baba írta:


> Szia,
> Szeretnek segitseget kerni. Nem tudom a .pps kiterjesztesu file-okat megnyitni. Azt irja ki, hogy: The file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel. Milyen programot kell letoltenem (WINDOWS XP van a gepemen)?
> Elore is koszonom a segitseget!


Pl. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43ab-4f24-90b7-a94784af71a4&displaylang=en


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 6)

A .pps fájlkiterjesztés a Poer point nevű Office program kiterjesztése. Ezt töltsd fel a gépedre, vagy ha nincs ilyened a neten találsz Easy office ingyenes verziókat, amik megnyitják ezt is. Ha valakinek számítógépes segítségre van szüksége, állol rendelkezéseteker!
lackovar


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 7)

lackovar írta:


> A .pps fájlkiterjesztés a Poer point nevű Office program kiterjesztése. Ezt töltsd fel a gépedre, vagy ha nincs ilyened a neten találsz Easy office ingyenes verziókat, amik megnyitják ezt is. Ha valakinek számítógépes segítségre van szüksége, állol rendelkezéseteker!
> lackovar



Hello!

Linuxban jartas vagy?


----------



## kotnyeLes93 (2007 Január 8)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni! Nem tudok a személyes mappába fotókat feltenni. A feltöltendő fájlt beírom, a mérete megfelelő, címet adok a képnek, néhány szót írok a képről, bejelölöm a személyes mappát a kategóriának, keresőszónak beírom a nevemet: Enikő. Elindítom a feltöltést, és mindíg a következő hibaüzenetet kapom: An error occured while attempting to create a folder for you files. If the problem persist, please notify the webmaster. Mit kell máshogy csinálnom?


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 9)

Szioka Kotnyeles !
Talan mert beirod a nevedet es az nem a Kotnyeles ? Na ez csak talalgatas . Nekem sok kepem van az albumomban es nem vagyok egy zseni , leirom hogyan csinalom . Feltontendo fajlt nem irik be mert a kepek a sajat gepemen vannak , megnyomom a browser gombot es kivalasztom mit akarok feltenni es open . Amikor ott van az 5-6 kep " feltoltes" ....... Feltoltes gomb , es ahol valaszthatsz hova akarod tenni a kepeidet !'''''''szemelyes mappa ''''''' ez nagyon fontos mert egyebkent ha nem valasztasz nem toltodik fel ! Amikor feltoltodik a kep akkor megjelenik es melleirhatod a cimuket stb. Remelem sikerulni fog neked is !


----------



## villanto (2007 Január 14)

pocimaci írta:


> hello!
> 
> apache configolasaban van valakinek tapasztalata? ssl-lel kapcsolatos kerdesem lenne.


Hosszasan lehetne erről "beszélni",-helyette ezeket javaslom: 
*PHP kézikönyv*


```
[URL="http://ftp.at.gnucash.org/pub/php/manual/php_manual_hu.html.gz"]h**p://ftp.at.gnucash.org/pub/php/manual/php_manual_hu.html.gz[/URL]
```


```
[URL="http://ftp.at.gnucash.org/pub/php/manual/php_manual_hu.html.gz"]
[/URL][URL="http://uk.php.net/distributions/manual/php_manual_hu.html.gz"]h**p://uk.php.net/distributions/manual/php_manual_hu.html.gz[/URL]
```


----------



## villanto (2007 Január 14)

myszty-nek ha az adott dokumentumok,-word, excel, powerpoint, adobe (pdf), akkor azok jelszavai kifejthetők a hozzá való segédprogival. Amennyiben helyesen gondolom, erősítsd meg és hozok hozzá kifejtőt.


----------



## ilves (2007 Január 15)

villanto írta:


> myszty-nek ha az adott dokumentumok,-word, excel, powerpoint, adobe (pdf), akkor azok jelszavai kifejthetők a hozzá való segédprogival. Amennyiben helyesen gondolom, erősítsd meg és hozok hozzá kifejtőt.


A leiras alapjan nem az egyes dokumentumok voltak jelszoval vedve hanem a fajlrendszer egy resze volt titkositva. Azon viszont ezek a programok nem segitenek.


----------



## villanto (2007 Január 15)

ilves, egyetértek. Ahhoz viszont nincs segítség 5-letem. Sory!


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 17)

villanto írta:


> Hosszasan lehetne erről "beszélni",-helyette ezeket javaslom:
> *PHP kézikönyv*
> 
> 
> ...



Akkor mar inkabb az apache.org-ot kellett volna ajanlanod. Mar neztem, de meg van egy csomo kerdesem.


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

Valószínúleg nagy a képméret 500*500 pixel lehet. A kép formázása menüben, a méretnél (mielőtt felteszed a netre) állíts át.
Csók!


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 17)

albee írta:


> Szia!
> Valószínűleg a HP-ra újratelepítették az operációs rendszert és a hálózat nem lett (vagy nem jól lett bekonfigurálva). Lehet, hogy a két gépnek azonos IP cím lett beállítva.
> Azt írtad, hogy külön-külön működik, nem ír ki IP cím ütközést?
> Milyen operációs rendszer van a gépeken?


SASOCSKA.
Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. valószínűleg a hálókártya nincs jól telepítve.
De..
A START>Beállítások>Vezérlőpult>Teljesítmény> Eszközkezelőknél nézd meg, hogy van e sárga jelzés valami előtt. Az az egység hibásan van telepítve.
A másik :
Routernélnagyon fontos, hogy a két gép egy munkacsoportban legyen, Tehát ha az a gép, amit lát a router mondjuk Workgroup csoportban van, a másik gépnekis abban kell lennie
Csatlakozás munkacsoporthoz
A művelet végrehajtásához rendszergazdaként vagy a Rendszergazdák csoport tagjaként kell bejelentkezni. Ha a számítógép hálózatra csatlakozik, akkor a hálózati házirend beállításai is megakadályozhatják a művelet végrehajtását.

Nyissa meg a 

Rendszer ablakot a Vezérlőpulton.
A *Számítógépnév* lapon kattintson a *Módosítás* gombra.
A *Tagság* csoportban jelölje be a *Munkacsoport* választógombot, írja be annak a munkacsoportnak a nevét, amelyhez csatlakozni szeretne, majd kattintson az *OK* gombra. Ha a számítógép a munkacsoporthoz való csatlakozás előtt tagja volt valamely tartománynak, a rendszer leválasztja a tartományról a számítógépet, és letiltja annak számítógépfiókját.
Hát ennyi, remélem segítettem.
Visíts ha még kell valami.
[email protected]


----------



## Onix Sayron (2007 Január 17)

Úgy nézem megint elszúrtam a témaválasztást. Sebaj! Majd megtanulom!

Szóval:
Musical alapokat keresek! Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 23)

lackovar írta:


> SASOCSKA.
> Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. valószínűleg a hálókártya nincs jól telepítve.
> De..
> A START>Beállítások>Vezérlőpult>Teljesítmény> Eszközkezelőknél nézd meg, hogy van e sárga jelzés valami előtt. Az az egység hibásan van telepítve.
> ...



Szerintem a routernek nem sok koze van a munkacsoporthoz.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2007 Január 23)

Szeretném, ha valaki segitene. 
Mi az oka annak, hogy pl. a
Ceruza muveszet (Pencil Art)l topicban, nem tudom a képeket megnézni?
Köszönöm előre is a segitséget


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 25)

pocimaci írta:


> Szerintem a routernek nem sok koze van a munkacsoporthoz.


 

Ha a router után lévő két gépet nem akarják úgy hálózatban használni, hogy megosztással egymás programjait is használhassák, akkor nincs. ellenkező esetben viszont nálam az igazság.
:4:


----------



## scha (2007 Január 25)

Kérlek Benneteket, segítsetek. HP 3845 nyomtató a patron csere után gykorlatilag semmit nem nyomtat. A feketét kellett cserélnem, a színessel változatlanul semmi gond, de a fekete a csere után néhány oldalt rosszul ugyan, de kinyomott. Azóta pedig SEMMIT! Festéknek nyoma sincs a papíron. Két patronom is van (mindkettő utántöltött), eddig semmi gond nem volt velük, most egyik sem működik. Mi lehet ennek az oka? Ugye, nem az elektronika ment tönkre? Már próbáltam a gép újraindításával is, de semmi. Van esetleg valakinek valami csodamódszere (nagyon kéne dolgoznom)?
Köszi: scha


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 25)

Lehet ures az utantoltott patronod?Sporoltak a toltessel.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 25)

scha írta:


> Kérlek Benneteket, segítsetek. HP 3845 nyomtató a patron csere után gykorlatilag semmit nem nyomtat. A feketét kellett cserélnem, a színessel változatlanul semmi gond, de a fekete a csere után néhány oldalt rosszul ugyan, de kinyomott. Azóta pedig SEMMIT! Festéknek nyoma sincs a papíron. Két patronom is van (mindkettő utántöltött), eddig semmi gond nem volt velük, most egyik sem működik. Mi lehet ennek az oka? Ugye, nem az elektronika ment tönkre? Már próbáltam a gép újraindításával is, de semmi. Van esetleg valakinek valami csodamódszere (nagyon kéne dolgoznom)?
> Köszi: scha


Nekem van ötletem, tapasztalatok alapján. Próbálj meg venni egy eredeti patront, 4000 forint körül mozog. Ha azzal sem megy a nyomtató, akkor jobb kézzel, bal váll fölött, nagy ívben hajítsd a kukába. Mást nemnagyon tudsz tenni.
Egyébként HP-be nemnagyon szabad utántöltött patront venni, főleg az újabb típusokba, mert azokban már a patronnal egybe van építve a nyomtatófej.


----------



## scha (2007 Január 25)

Sajnos nem lehet, mindkettő tele van, most ellenőriztem.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 25)

scha írta:


> Sajnos nem lehet, mindkettő tele van, most ellenőriztem.


Akkor viszont Puszedlinek van igaza.


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 25)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Nekem van ötletem, tapasztalatok alapján. Próbálj meg venni egy eredeti patront, 4000 forint körül mozog. Ha azzal sem megy a nyomtató, akkor jobb kézzel, bal váll fölött, nagy ívben hajítsd a kukába. Mást nemnagyon tudsz tenni.
> Egyébként HP-be nemnagyon szabad utántöltött patront venni, főleg az újabb típusokba, mert azokban már a patronnal egybe van építve a nyomtatófej.



Pusz, nekem HP 3325-ös tintasugaras nyomtatóm van. Abba lehet rakni utántöltös patront? Egy kicsit drága mulatság így nekem a vásárlása( 10 ezer a színes és a fekete együtt). És elég sokat nyomtatok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 25)

roni85 írta:


> Pusz, nekem HP 3325-ös tintasugaras nyomtatóm van. Abba lehet rakni utántöltös patront? Egy kicsit drága mulatság így nekem a vásárlása( 10 ezer a színes és a fekete együtt). És elég sokat nyomtatok.


Hát, ezt így hírtelen nemtom De ha bemész egy üzletbe, megmondják


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 25)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Hát, ezt így hírtelen nemtom De ha bemész egy üzletbe, megmondják



Ok. Azért köszi.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 25)

roni85 írta:


> Pusz, nekem HP 3325-ös tintasugaras nyomtatóm van. Abba lehet rakni utántöltös patront? Egy kicsit drága mulatság így nekem a vásárlása( 10 ezer a színes és a fekete együtt). És elég sokat nyomtatok.


Probald meg Te is,es majd ugy jarsz mint a kollega.Neha az olcso a draga.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 25)

Amigo írta:


> Probald meg Te is,es majd ugy jarsz mint a kollega.Neha az olcso a draga.


Igen, rohadtul rá lehet fizetni sajna az utángyártott cuccokkal. 
Roni, majd utánanézek Neked


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 25)

Amigo írta:


> Probald meg Te is,es majd ugy jarsz mint a kollega.Neha az olcso a draga.




Hm. Lehet, hogy maradok a jól bevált módszernél.


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 25)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Igen, rohadtul rá lehet fizetni sajna az utángyártott cuccokkal.
> Roni, majd utánanézek Neked



Köszi szépen!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 25)

roni85 írta:


> Hm. Lehet, hogy maradok a jól bevált módszernél.


Régebbi HP-mbe én is utángyártottat vettem....de a mostani 3 napja van meg Úgyhogy, ebbe csak újakat fogok venni...inkább spórolok


----------



## scha (2007 Január 25)

Az enyém kb. két éves, de azért még olyan, mintha új lenne. Sokat dolgozom vele ezért kell az utántöltött patron, de eddig soha semmi gond nem volt velük.


----------



## scha (2007 Január 26)

Szaisztok!
Jelentem, a probléma egy új, gyári patron vásárlásával és behelyezésével megoldódott! HURRÁ!!! Már kezdtem kétségbe esni, hogy új nyomtatót kell vennem.
Mindenkinek üdv!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 27)

Akkor lehet folytatni a felbe hagyott munkat.Jo nyomtatast.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 27)

scha írta:


> Szaisztok!
> Jelentem, a probléma egy új, gyári patron vásárlásával és behelyezésével megoldódott! HURRÁ!!! Már kezdtem kétségbe esni, hogy új nyomtatót kell vennem.
> Mindenkinek üdv!


Akkor megdícsérem magam
Jaj,de kis okos vagyok


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 28)

Szia Pusz! A PowerPointtal kapcsolatban lenne kérdésem hozzád. Azt szeretném ha zene szólna az alatt, amikor váltakoznak a diák. A számot sikerült beraknom, de amint átváltott másik diára újrakezdte a számot az elejéről. Meg tudnád mondani, hogy lehet elérni azt, hogy a diavetítés alatt folyamatosan menjen a zene a végéig? Előre is köszi!


----------



## gmate (2007 Január 28)

Nem tudom a kérdés kinek szól, próbálok válaszolni én.
Tehát: diavetítés/áttűnés (klikk)
ekkor bal oldalon megjelenik egy lista.
ott a hang: lehulló menüjénél a legalsó választás az egyéb hang..
Arra klikkelve tudsz tallózni a gépeden, a mappák között.
Vagyis így tudod betölteni a zenét.
És csak .wav kiterjesztéssel.
Ha a zenét a vetítés végéig szeretnéd, akkor csak az első diánál legyen megadva a dal, vagy is csak oda legyen betöltve.
A többi diánál válaszd a "nincs hang"-ot


----------



## roni85 (2007 Január 28)

gmate írta:


> Nem tudom a kérdés kinek szól, próbálok válaszolni én.
> Tehát: diavetítés/áttűnés (klikk)
> ekkor bal oldalon megjelenik egy lista.
> ott a hang: lehulló menüjénél a legalsó választás az egyéb hang..
> ...



Nagyon köszönöm, már úgy megy ahogy szerettem volna.


----------



## gmate (2007 Január 28)

Szívesen


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 28)

Kedves Qmate.
A kép szerint kicsit hámlik a homlokod:))))


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 3)

Szerbusz.
A "megjelenitesi modokrol" szeretnek kerdezni. Atakartam tenni egy
temanal a "folyamatos modrol "a "vegyes" vagy a "osszevont modra" es
a compjuterem teljesen iranyithatatlana valt. 
Csak ugy tudtam visszajonni, hogy kikapcsoltam - vartam - es ugy vissza. Meg igy is megkellett csinalnom egy parszor addig amig a
problema elmult.
Van valami mas modja is annak , hogy amikor beszelgetunk akkor lathassuk, hogy a masik mit mond?


----------



## mylady (2007 Március 11)

*sorrend*

Sziasztok 
Szeretném megtudni, hogy van e lehetőség a hozzászólások sorrendjének a megváltoztatására? Úgy szeretném látni, hogy a legfrisebbek legyenek legelöl a topikban.
Mit tegyek?


----------



## Pufi (2007 Március 12)

jó kérdés


----------



## Pufi (2007 Március 12)

hej


----------



## Pufi (2007 Március 12)

Ez megbolondult, hali


----------



## Pufi (2007 Március 12)

nem tudok bemenni, válaszolni


----------



## Zsófi1929 (2007 Március 12)

Sziasztok! 
Mylady kérdésére érkező válasz engem is érdekel.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 13)

mylady írta:


> Sziasztok
> Szeretném megtudni, hogy van e lehetőség a hozzászólások sorrendjének a megváltoztatására? Úgy szeretném látni, hogy a legfrisebbek legyenek legelöl a topikban.
> Mit tegyek?





Pufi írta:


> jó kérdés





Zsófi1929 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Mylady kérdésére érkező válasz engem is érdekel.


Mivel Goyoék foglaltak, megpróbálom én leírni:
Bal fent Vezérlőpult katt
Ekkor bejön a saját beállításaid.
Bal középen Opciók módosítása katt.
Ekkor bejön egy csomó egymás alatti ablak:
 Belépés & Biztonság
Üzrnetküldés & Értesítés
 Téma megjelenítési opciók
Dátum & Idő opciók
Vegyes opciók

A Téma megjelenítési opcióknál középen:
egy legördülő menüből (4 lehetőség) kiválasztom a folyamatos - időben csökkenő  (vagy növekvő - ki hogy szereti) opciót és a lap alján a változások elmentése katt.
Röviden ennyi


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 14)

Flamingo, köszönöm szépen a segítséget! Üdv. Zsófi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 15)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Flamingo, köszönöm szépen a segítséget! Üdv. Zsófi.


:ugras:
Szívesen.
Látom érdekel a természetgyógyászat. Javaslom olvasgasd a Termeszetgyogyaszat,homeopatia rovatot is, sőt éleszd fel.


----------



## mylady (2007 Március 15)

Kedves Flamingo!
Köszönöm szépen a segítőkész válaszodat, meg fogom próbálni.


----------



## mylady (2007 Március 15)

Lenne még egy kérdésem: rossz méretű képet tettem fel a profilomba és nem ad lehetőséget a törlésére/cseréjére. Hogyan tudom módosítani a profilomban lévő adatokat, képet?
Megköszönném a sefítséget, üdv., mylady


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 15)

Kedves Flamingó! (Vagy bárki más)
Általában kiigazodom a különböző forumokon, de itt már többször előfordult velem, hogy egy-egy téma megnyitásakor nem a -beállított- utolsó (vagy első) oldalra ugrott a rendszer, hanem valamelyik közbülső oldalt mutatta. 
Veled történt már hasanló? Mi lehet az ok?
A korábbi segítséget mégegyszer köszönöm!
Üdv. Zs.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 15)

mylady írta:


> Lenne még egy kérdésem: rossz méretű képet tettem fel a profilomba és nem ad lehetőséget a törlésére/cseréjére. Hogyan tudom módosítani a profilomban lévő adatokat, képet?
> Megköszönném a sefítséget, üdv., mylady


Javaslom a Vezérlőpult (bal fent) menüben a Profilkép módosítása bal közép/alul) az Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer -nél az új képet feltölteni. Ha nem engedi - előtte a jelenlegi képed mellet Delete current image? feletti négyzetet bejelölni. (A kép nem lehet nagyméretű! 500*500 vagy 190 KB).


----------



## klari (2007 Március 16)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Kedves Flamingó! (Vagy bárki más)
> Általában kiigazodom a különböző forumokon, de itt már többször előfordult velem, hogy egy-egy téma megnyitásakor nem a -beállított- utolsó (vagy első) oldalra ugrott a rendszer, hanem valamelyik közbülső oldalt mutatta.
> Veled történt már hasanló? Mi lehet az ok?
> A korábbi segítséget mégegyszer köszönöm!
> Üdv. Zs.


 
Mostanában nekem mindig ezt csinálja


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 18)

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy most, hogy megint "időeltolódásban" vagyunk, vissza lesznek pakolva normális sorrendbe a topicos hozzászólásaink majd valamikor?  Mert így elég érdekes


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 18)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Kedves Flamingó! (Vagy bárki más)
> Általában kiigazodom a különböző forumokon, de itt már többször előfordult velem, hogy egy-egy téma megnyitásakor nem a -beállított- utolsó (vagy első) oldalra ugrott a rendszer, hanem valamelyik közbülső oldalt mutatta.
> Veled történt már hasanló? Mi lehet az ok?
> A korábbi segítséget mégegyszer köszönöm!
> Üdv. Zs.


Sajna ez így lesz valószínüleg, amíg az átállás az új szerverre be nem fejeződik.
Több, mint 6000 téma félmillió üzenettel és kb 26000 tagtól.
Mindezt átállítani nem 2 perc.
A tavalyi átálláskor hasonlóan viselkedett, aztán mikor elkészült - az én szolgáltatóm miatt - 5 napig nem is tudtam elérni (IP cím frissítést hetente végez a szolgáltatóm), de azt követően jól működött egyészen a következő modernizációig.
Türelem


----------



## Brigi (2007 Március 18)

Nem tudom, hol, és milyen időben fog megjelenni az üzenetem, (misztikus, hiszek is benne, de ez érdekes, hogy itt és most szembesülök is vele)
Szóval amikor üzenek, ezt írja be:
This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 10 seconds.

Majd bepakolja azt amit írok, de valahova jóval előbbre.
Ugy látom Puszedliufó is jelezte már az "időeltolodást"


----------



## andia (2007 Március 18)

Sziasztok! Én is jelzem, hogy nem lehet követni az üzeneteket, így mindenhol már káosz van! Légy szíves, csináljatok valamit, mert így elég fárasztó keresgélni állandóan. Előre is köszike. Jó munkát!


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 18)

SOS! Kérlek benneteket, abban segítsetek, miért van az, hogy bárhová próbálok beírni, az üzimet nem a legvégére teszi a gép, hanem 2-3 hozzászólással korábbra? Már az önnáló üzi helyett választottam a beidézésest is, ez sem segít. Mi lehet az oka? Ez csak ma van, korábban ilyen még sosem fordult elő.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Március 18)

Antikbakfis írta:


> SOS! Kérlek benneteket, abban segítsetek, miért van az, hogy bárhová próbálok beírni, az üzimet nem a legvégére teszi a gép, hanem 2-3 hozzászólással korábbra? Már az önnáló üzi helyett választottam a beidézésest is, ez sem segít. Mi lehet az oka? Ez csak ma van, korábban ilyen még sosem fordult elő.


Na ide most kivételesen jól tette be, de pl. a szójátékok mindegyikében bekavart nekem....


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Március 19)

Kedves Flamingó!

Azt hiszem, én már az átállás időszakában érkeztem, ezért tünt minden furcsának. Azóta én is rájöttem, hogy hatalmas ez a rendszer, és hogy milyen remek munkát végezt(et)ek. 
Köszönöm, hogy időt szakítottál a 'megnyugtatásomra' és türelemmel várom a további változást. 

Üdv. Zsófi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 19)

*Kedves Zsófi!*



Zsófi19 írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Azt hiszem, én már az átállás időszakában érkeztem, ezért tünt minden furcsának. Azóta én is rájöttem, hogy hatalmas ez a rendszer, és hogy milyen remek munkát végezt(et)ek.
> Köszönöm, hogy időt szakítottál a 'megnyugtatásomra' és türelemmel várom a további változást.
> ...


Én csupán egy ugyanolyan tag vagyok, mint Te, meg a 26000 másik tagtársunk. Csupán azért írtam le az előzőeket, mert én már átéltem. 
A Golyó, Melitta, Dr watson... csapatnak meg valószínüleg nincs ideje mindenkinek válaszolgatni, nyugtatgatni. Ezért próbálok (lehet, hogy kéretlenül is) egy-egy technikai kérdésben segíteni, magyarázgatni, de ha hasznát veszitek, akkor örülök neki..


----------



## mylady (2007 Március 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom a Vezérlőpult (bal fent) menüben a Profilkép módosítása bal közép/alul) az Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer -nél az új képet feltölteni. Ha nem engedi - előtte a jelenlegi képed mellet Delete current image? feletti négyzetet bejelölni. (A kép nem lehet nagyméretű! 500*500 vagy 190 KB).


Kedves Flamingo!
Nagyon köszönöm a többszöri segítségedet! Sikerült a képemet kicserélni


----------



## honomitta (2007 Március 21)

_űdv nektel, remélem a társkereső://: topik nemszűnik meg _


----------



## Melitta (2007 Március 21)

nem szunik meg, kis turelmedet kerjuk.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 22)

mylady írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Nagyon köszönöm a többszöri segítségedet! Sikerült a képemet kicserélni


Szívesen máskor és másnak is


----------



## mis (2007 Március 22)

volna egy problémám. gyakori vendége, söt "dolgozója"vagyok az "ide nekem minden pps" topicnak. Van egy file melyet kitömörítés után nem tudok megnyítni. Az írás így szól.... hibás, vagy sérült.....
*festett macskák.zip-ről van szó.*.....
Mi lehet az ok?
tudtok valami gyógyszert ? megköszönném!!

mis


----------



## tillinko (2007 Március 25)

Kérdezni szeretném nem olyan rég regisztráltam de ha a forumokon képet v v.milyen linket akarok megnézni mindenhol írja hogy reg.tagnak kell lenni ez o.k de amikor rá akarok menni nem engedi illetve ha jól értem felismeri hogy regisztrált vagyok de valami miatt mégsem müködik.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Március 25)

*Kedves tillinko!*



tillinko írta:


> Kérdezni szeretném nem olyan rég regisztráltam de ha a forumokon képet v v.milyen linket akarok megnézni mindenhol írja hogy reg.tagnak kell lenni ez o.k de amikor rá akarok menni nem engedi illetve ha jól értem felismeri hogy regisztrált vagyok de valami miatt mégsem müködik.


Ha figyelmesebben tanulmányozod a CH-t, magad is rájöhettél volna, hogy két feltétel van :
1.) min 2 napos tagság (ez megvan)
2.) 20 (értelmes hozzászólás (ez viszont nincs meg -jelenleg csak 3)
Ezért hozzászólást olvasni, feltölteni tudsz, csatolást nézni nem (ilyenek a képek, videók, zenék...stb), mint ahogy semmi más belső linket sem.
Türelem - ja + még 17 hozzászólás és ha a neved mellett a *tag *jelölés *állandó tag*ra vált : Tied a pálya


----------



## Niobeta (2007 Április 17)

Szia!

Kérlek segítsetek!!!!

Már pár hete nem tudok feltölteni. Előtte semmi ilyen problémám nem volt. Word doksit engedett tegnap, de ha mp3-nál tölttöget egy ideig, aztán azt írja ki, hogy a keresett lap nem található.
Valaki írja meg, hogy mitől lehet ez, és hogyan lehet megoldani ezt a problémát

köszi szépen


----------



## gabor67 (2007 Április 22)

Anonymous írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ugy gondoltam csinalok egy technikai forumot. Szoval hogyha van valami gond, kerdesed a gepeddel kapcsolatban akkor nyugodtan nyissal egy topicot es probalok segiteni neked  :444:
> 
> ...


A gépem meghajtóját ketté osztották a C-t olyan kicsire hagyták meg, hogy a program fájlokon kívül már semmi nem fér fel és már a töredezettségmentesítőt sem lehet elindítani. A D-pedig nagyon nagy, ott lenne hely. Nem is értem miért osztották ketté. Szeretném újra egyesíteni a két meghajtót, de nem vagyok számítógépes zseni és ezért nem tudom, hogy fogjak hozzá.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 22)

gabor67 írta:


> A gépem meghajtóját ketté osztották a C-t olyan kicsire hagyták meg, hogy a program fájlokon kívül már semmi nem fér fel és már a töredezettségmentesítőt sem lehet elindítani. A D-pedig nagyon nagy, ott lenne hely. Nem is értem miért osztották ketté. Szeretném újra egyesíteni a két meghajtót, de nem vagyok számítógépes zseni és ezért nem tudom, hogy fogjak hozzá.


Partició átmértetező progira van szükséged. Ha nem értesz hozzá - egyedül semmiképp ne vágj bele. Ha van ölyan ismerősöd, akinek van valamilyen _partition magic_ progija (pl.:ilyen) akkor ő segíthet megcsinálni a partició átméretezést.
Egyedül veszélyes.
Ha kicsit értesz hozzá - a vezérlőpultban átálllíthatod a virtuális memória helyét D-re, mert valószínüleg a C-n van, ezzel helyet tudsz teremteni a töredezettségmentesítő futásához. 
Hogy hogyan - kell direkt nem írom le, mert, ha ehhez sem értesz, akkor -véletlenül is - továbbronthatsz a gépeden. Javaslom keres egy hozzáértő ismerőst a közeledben. 
Ketté meg valószínüleg azért osztották a merevlemezed, mert így az op rendszer újratelepíthető az adatfájljaid (*.doc, *.xls...stb.) elvesztése nélkül. Vagy esetleg azért, mert multiboot-os indítást szerettél volna (egyszerre több op.r. pl XP, 98, linux) futtatni.


----------



## sincomi (2007 Április 24)

*Csak roncs ezután!*

*Valóban ez a helyzet ott is?*

LCD TV/Monitor, vettem 2003-ban, 7625 svéd koronáért, DELL. 
Letelt a garancia, a javítóhoz vittem. Nemtudta megjavítani (300 kornába került).
Azt sem tudtam meg hogy mi a hiba csak hogy nem érdemes. Tehát roncs. Vegyek ujat!
Reklamáció DELL-nél. Ök sem tudják megjavítani. Tehát roncs. Vegyek ujat!
Lehetséges ez?????????????Még egy számítógépd is javítható de egy TV nem?
Valóban ezek csak roncsik kesznek?
De akkor miért nincs felvilágosítás erröl??????????????
De mégis mennyibe kerülne a javítása? Azt sem tudtam meg 300 svéd koronáért.

netkobzos


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 24)

sincomi írta:


> *Valóban ez a helyzet ott is?*
> 
> LCD TV/Monitor, vettem 2003-ban, 7625 svéd koronáért, DELL.
> Letelt a garancia, a javítóhoz vittem. Nemtudta megjavítani (300 kornába került).
> ...


Szerintem nálatok is kell, hogy legyen fogyasztóvédelem, ahol panaszt tehetsz.
Nem tudom relatíve sok-e a 300 korona, de mivel nem kaptál érte semmit (tehát még hibabehatárolást sem), ezért valószínüsíthető, hogy kár ért.
Magára a TV/monitorra visszatérve:sajna a mai integrált eszközök (szemben a számítógéppel pl.) 1-2 modulból állnak és ha mondjuk pont a kijelző megy tönkre (Nálad is ez lehetett a gond), akkor többe kerül a leves, mint a hús - vagyis a javítás. Ez egyébként igaz a nyomtatókra is. Nagy tételben sorozatgyártva 1-1 eszköz előállítása olcsóbb, mint egy darabot élő munkaerővel szétszereltetni - javítani.
Hacsak nem helyhiány miatt kell a kombinált készülék - javaslom vegyél külön egy TV-t és egy monitort.
Ma már az átlagos LCD monitorok ára 200 EURO alatt van. Ki-ki döntse el ezt megengedheti- e magának, de szerintem, aki sokat használja a gépét, az a hagyományos CRT-s monitorát előbb-utóbb úgyis kicseréli (kivéve néhány spéci esetet pl CAD-ezés 24" os monitorral, de az amúgy sem tipikus).


----------



## pet.pet (2007 Április 25)

Javaslom a rendszergazdának, hogy a szabályzat parancsikonját valahol jól látható és elérhető helyen helyezze el, mert az új tagok nehezen találják meg, és sok kérdés vonatkozik a különböző fórumokon a letöltési korlátozásra. A szabályzatot a kereső sem dobja ki. (vagy csak rosszul kerestem?)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 25)

pet.pet írta:


> Javaslom a rendszergazdának, hogy a szabályzat parancsikonját valahol jól látható és elérhető helyen helyezze el, mert az új tagok nehezen találják meg, és sok kérdés vonatkozik a különböző fórumokon a letöltési korlátozásra. A szabályzatot a kereső sem dobja ki. (vagy csak rosszul kerestem?)


Ha a Súgó gombra kattintasz sokmindent megtudsz a CH használatáról.
Azon kívül a legtöbb témacsoport ezzel kezdődik: *Közlemény: *: Jelentés gomb használata DrWatson (Moderátor).
Innen is sok minden kiderül.


----------



## sincomi (2007 Április 28)

*Csak roncs?*



FLAMINGO írta:


> Szerintem nálatok is kell, hogy legyen fogyasztóvédelem, ahol panaszt tehetsz.
> Nem tudom relatíve sok-e a 300 korona, de mivel nem kaptál érte semmit (tehát még hibabehatárolást sem), ezért valószínüsíthető, hogy kár ért.
> Magára a TV/monitorra visszatérve:sajna a mai integrált eszközök (szemben a számítógéppel pl.) 1-2 modulból állnak és ha mondjuk pont a kijelző megy tönkre (Nálad is ez lehetett a gond), akkor többe kerül a leves, mint a hús - vagyis a javítás. Ez egyébként igaz a nyomtatókra is. Nagy tételben sorozatgyártva 1-1 eszköz előállítása olcsóbb, mint egy darabot élő munkaerővel szétszereltetni - javítani.
> Hacsak nem helyhiány miatt kell a kombinált készülék - javaslom vegyél külön egy TV-t és egy monitort.
> Ma már az átlagos LCD monitorok ára 200 EURO alatt van. Ki-ki döntse el ezt megengedheti- e magának, de szerintem, aki sokat használja a gépét, az a hagyományos CRT-s monitorát előbb-utóbb úgyis kicseréli (kivéve néhány spéci esetet pl CAD-ezés 24" os monitorral, de az amúgy sem tipikus).


 
Szia Flamingo! 

Köszi a válszodat! Pontosan azt kell tennem amit javasolsz. De ugye talán nem vettem volna meg ha ezt tudom. Ezt amit írtál sokaknak is tudni kellene akik ilyesmiket vásárolnak. - Köszi mégegyszer értékes soraidat.

mvh
netkobzos


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 28)

sincomi írta:


> Szia Flamingo!
> 
> Köszi a válszodat! Pontosan azt kell tennem amit javasolsz. De ugye talán nem vettem volna meg ha ezt tudom. Ezt amit írtál sokaknak is tudni kellene akik ilyesmiket vásárolnak. - Köszi mégegyszer értékes soraidat.
> 
> ...


Örülök, ha segíthettem


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 22)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
Az én gondom az, hogy a számítógépemmel hangfelvételt szeretnék készíteni, kb. 1 órányit, sztereóban (kórus műsort). Fiatal koromban a szalagos magnóval ez szinte gyerekjáték volt. Most van egy Pentium IV-es PC-m, kb. 5 éves, 1,6 GHz, 256 MB DDR RAM. A hangkártya az alaplapra integrálva. Op.rendszer: Windows XP Home.
Kell-e a 2 mikrofonon kívül valami? Esetleg valamilyen program? Lehet-e úgy felvételt készíteni, hogy a felvételi szint szabályozást nem az automatikára bízom, hanem manuálisan állítom?
Köszönöm, ha tudtok segíteni. Üdvözlettel: Laci.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Május 22)

jlaci írta:


> Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
> Az én gondom az, hogy a számítógépemmel hangfelvételt szeretnék készíteni, kb. 1 órányit, sztereóban (kórus műsort). Fiatal koromban a szalagos magnóval ez szinte gyerekjáték volt. Most van egy Pentium IV-es PC-m, kb. 5 éves, 1,6 GHz, 256 MB DDR RAM. A hangkártya az alaplapra integrálva. Op.rendszer: Windows XP Home.
> Kell-e a 2 mikrofonon kívül valami? Esetleg valamilyen program? Lehet-e úgy felvételt készíteni, hogy a felvételi szint szabályozást nem az automatikára bízom, hanem manuálisan állítom?
> Köszönöm, ha tudtok segíteni. Üdvözlettel: Laci.


Elvben a Windows alapból tud felvenni ( Standard telepítésnél Minden program/Kellékek/Szórakozás/Hangrögzítő) Ugyanitt a "Szórakozás" menünen van a "Hangerő szabályzó" is de ezzel szinte semmit sem tudsz szabályozni ( csak mikrofon, vonalbemenet, kimenet érzékenységet meg ilyeneket). Wav formátumban rögzít és talán van egy méretkorlát is (tehát hiába van 60 GB-s wincsid lehet hogy csak fél gigás fájlt tudsz rözíteni) Erre pontosan nem emlékszem, de az egy óra az általában bele kell férjen a fél gigába.

Van egy audiograbber nevű progi ([FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.audiograbber.com-us.net/download.html[/FONT] ) aminek magyarítása is van. freeware és tud vonalbemenetről digitalizálni. Nem ez a fő feladata (hanem mp3 készítés wav-ból, Cd-ről...stb.) de én ajánlanám a használatát, mert ha rádióból mikrofonnal veszel fel, akkor a szoba teremzajától kezdve egy csomó torzító tényező is közre fog játszani a minőség romlásában. Ez a progi tud pl normalizálni. (Eltérő hangerejű fájlokat azonos szintre hozni.). Aztán nem mindegy hogy egy perc 1 megát, vagy 10 megát foglal el a merevlemezen (vagy akármilxyen adathordozón).
Azon kívül nem tudom pl. van-e sztereó mikrofonod a sztereó felvételhez (két mikrofon közös jack dugón)?


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 23)

Köszönöm a gyors választ! Remélem a hét végén lesz időm kipróbálni. Sztereó mikrofonom nincs, de van 2 egyforma, 1 dugóba összehozni a végét nam nagy kunszt.
Még egyszer nagyon kösz. Üdvözlettel: Laci.


----------



## Vigi (2007 Május 28)

Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! Szeretném megkérdezni mi az oka annak, hogy a csatolt fájlok közül példának okán az mp3-akat sem tudom meghallgatni? Szerény személyemmel én is szeretnék én is hozzájárulni a weboldal általam nagyrabecsült tartalmához, de meg sem merem kockáztatni, hogy sikerülne valamit is felvinnem. 
Őszinte üdvözlettel: Vigi


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 28)

Vigi írta:


> Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! Szeretném megkérdezni mi az oka annak, hogy a csatolt fájlok közül példának okán az mp3-akat sem tudom meghallgatni? Szerény személyemmel én is szeretnék én is hozzájárulni a weboldal általam nagyrabecsült tartalmához, de meg sem merem kockáztatni, hogy sikerülne valamit is felvinnem.
> Őszinte üdvözlettel: Vigi


Kedves Vigi!
Erre - és más kérdéseidre is - választ kapsz itt: Fórum - Technika - A változások - Új tagok részére tájékoztató
Üdvözlettel: Laci.


----------



## Vigi (2007 Május 28)

*koszonom*



jlaci írta:


> Kedves Vigi!
> Erre - és más kérdéseidre is - választ kapsz itt: Fórum - Technika - A változások - Új tagok részére tájékoztató
> Üdvözlettel: Laci.


 
Köszönöm a gyors választ kedves Laci, én igyekszem


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 6)

Nem vagyok egy gyakorlott fórumozó, segítene valaki hogyan tudok a nevem mellé "csinálni" kis képet, ja és a hozzászólás végére valamit ami mindig megjelenik  (nem erre gondoltam, mert ezt már megtaláltam  )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 6)

Tunder123 írta:


> Nem vagyok egy gyakorlott fórumozó, segítene valaki hogyan tudok a nevem mellé "csinálni" kis képet, ja és a hozzászólás végére valamit ami mindig megjelenik  (nem erre gondoltam, mert ezt már megtaláltam  )


A Vezérlőpult-ra katt, majd bal oldalon a 6. sor a Profilkép módosítása-ra katt.
Jobbra az "Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer" sorban a gépedről feltölheted a kiválasztott képedet (a tallózás gomb segítségével).


----------



## remaanla (2007 Június 6)

Tetszik a lap. Gondoltam, felteszek egy kérdést, hátha tud valaki rá válaszolni. Vásároltam egy új asztali DVD lejátszót (Samsung). De sajnos a másolt DVD-t nem játsza le. Egyébként a számítógép és a munkahelyemen lévő DVD lejátszó simán viszi ugyanazt a lemezt. Egy kicsit bosszant a dolog.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 7)

remaanla írta:


> Tetszik a lap. Gondoltam, felteszek egy kérdést, hátha tud valaki rá válaszolni. Vásároltam egy új asztali DVD lejátszót (Samsung). De sajnos a másolt DVD-t nem játsza le. Egyébként a számítógép és a munkahelyemen lévő DVD lejátszó simán viszi ugyanazt a lemezt. Egy kicsit bosszant a dolog.


Ha a DVD lejátszón nincs rajta a CD/DVD -R, RW, felirat - akkor lehet, hogy csak eredetit tud lejátszani. Ott ugyanis a letapogató lézersugár erőssége más.
Ha a leírás szerint le kell játszania, még mindíg lehet, hogy van valamiféle védelem, amit a szgép vagy régi típusú lejátszó figyelmen kívül hagy.
Ha ezek egyike sem akkor pech. 
Esetleg próbálj valami más progival készíteni DVD másolatot (esetleg másik DVD-ről is). Ha másik progival megy akkor ott a hiba, ha másik DVD-t lejátszik akkor meg a lemezben. 2 lemez kb 500 Ft ennyi a próba ára. Használd a Nérót, ha meg eddig azt használtad - akkor az  Easyburning nevű sw-t (van magyarítása is és ingyenes)
Elsőre kb ennyi


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 7)

CloneDVD program talan segit.


----------



## Tunder123 (2007 Június 7)

Flamingo, köszi a segítséget! Próbálkozom...


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 Július 19)

Szia Mindenki!

Segítség!!!
Kiszeretném nyomtatni adat cd-ken levő fájlok listáját (CD-tartalomjegyzékét), hogy tudjam melyik mit tartalmaz. Hogy lehet ezt megcsinálni?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Július 19)

parsifaleger írta:


> Szia Mindenki!
> 
> Segítség!!!
> Kiszeretném nyomtatni adat cd-ken levő fájlok listáját (CD-tartalomjegyzékét), hogy tudjam melyik mit tartalmaz. Hogy lehet ezt megcsinálni?



Szia parsifaleger!

dir *.* > c:\cd.txt

Ezt az MS_DOS parancsot abban a könyvtárban kell kiadnod, amit ki szeretnél nyomtatni, a célmeghajtó (c:\) és a txt fájl név változtatható tetszés szerint, de csak írható eszközt lehet célmeghajtónak megadni.
Utána a txt fájlt tetszés szerint szerkesztheted, másolhatod, vagy nyomtathatod később is.
Ha nem akarsz bíbelődni és van nyomtatód csatlakoztatva a gépedhez akkor egyszerűen: dir *.* > prn


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 Július 20)

*Köszönöm*

Köszönöm Abigel573 nagyon rendes vagy, hogy segítettél.



Abigel573 írta:


> Szia parsifaleger!
> 
> dir *.* > c:\cd.txt
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Július 20)

Nincs mit.


----------



## Bözse (2007 Július 24)

Sziasztok.
Megköszönném ha valaki meg tudná mondani hogy Kanadában vásárolt ps.2 -es videó játékok lejátszhatóak Magyarországon?
Nekem ahány helyen megkérdezem, mindenhol mást mondanak a szaküzletekben.


----------



## ilves (2007 Július 24)

Bozse írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Megköszönném ha valaki meg tudná mondani hogy Kanadában vásárolt ps.2 -es videó játékok lejátszhatóak Magyarországon?
> Nekem ahány helyen megkérdezem, mindenhol mást mondanak a szaküzletekben.


Sajnos alapertelmezesben europai (PAL) PS2-n nem lehet eszakamerikai (NTSC) jatekokat lejatszani es viszont. Leteznek hardveres modositasok amelyekkel ez kikerulheto.


----------



## Bözse (2007 Július 24)

Köszönöm ilves.
Lehetséges módszer a butítás (chippeltetés)?


----------



## malawy (2007 Július 27)

Sziasztok!


Ha esetleg ma reggel valaki arra ebred az agyikojaban,hogy ez az agyiko biza Angliaban van,nevezetesen Londonban (vagy barhol de van hasznalhato infoja) akkor kerem dobjon meg egy privivel,mert igen szorult helyzetbe kerulunk egy baratnomel.Londonba megyunk sept. 5-19ig, a jegy megvan ,de a szallasunk azota eluszott.BRUHUHU.
Szoval ha van valaki aki ket csoringer (nincs penzunk szallodai arakat kifizetni,sajna,s youhthostelbe csak a legvegso esetbe mennek hisz nem sok jot hallotunk rola) de nagyon lelkes magyar utazonak tudna segiteni ,otlettel,konretumokkal vagy barmi massal az kerem NE kimeljen!
Elore is koszonom,Malawy
UI:Melitta engedelyevel kalozkodom s tesze be ezt a segitsegkeres-uzit a forumokon,emlitette,hogy sokan vagytok angilabol s mivel nem tudtam szemelyre szoloan ekuldeni,bocsi ha esetleg nem pont temaba illo.:smile)
__________________


----------



## Ivan (2007 Augusztus 5)

Vacakol a gépem. Még a felvételeimet hajlandó a digitális géphez mellékelt program rátölteni a gépre, ez ott meg is jelenik, de a dokumentumokba elküldve ezeket megnyitni már nem engedi. Így -hiába teszem ezeket a dokumentumokba- nem tudom sem kinyomtatni, sem cd-re tenni. ha valaki tudna segíteni a hibaelhárításban...megköszönném.


----------



## killaa (2007 Augusztus 5)

szerintetek h van,h már irtam 20 hozzá szólást, még sem enged tölteni...légyszi segitsetek..fontos lenne...


----------



## killaa (2007 Augusztus 5)

hopsz..elnéztem a fórumot..bocsi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 5)

Ivan írta:


> Vacakol a gépem. Még a felvételeimet hajlandó a digitális géphez mellékelt program rátölteni a gépre, ez ott meg is jelenik, de a dokumentumokba elküldve ezeket megnyitni már nem engedi. Így -hiába teszem ezeket a dokumentumokba- nem tudom sem kinyomtatni, sem cd-re tenni. ha valaki tudna segíteni a hibaelhárításban...megköszönném.


Jó az USB kábel? (Már ha azzal kötöd össze a kamerát a PC-vel)
Esetleg rendesen be van dugva mindkét oldalon?
Lehet, hogy csak nyit a merevlemezen egy imgxxx.jpg fájlnevet (mint a kamerában lévő, de az adatokat már valamiért nem teszi át. Nézd meg a képek méretét, ha 0, vagy 5-6 KB - akkor a kép nevét átviszi , de a tartalmát már nem.
Jobban jársz, ha 2- 2 500 Ft-ért veszel egy USB-s (memória)kártyaillesztőt és az mindenféle sw nélkül közvetlenül a gép kártyájáról tölti le a képeket (már, ha nem belső memóriás a kamera, mert az akkor szívás).


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 12)

Ha már a nem tetsziket lelakatolták...
Nem tetszik, hogy a kereső a "legesleghosszabb" szó beírására nem találja meg a " Legeslegesleghosszabb magyar szavak " topicot. Nem hiszem hogy túl sok legesleg előtaggal kezdődő topic lenne, de egyet sem ajánl fel... akkor meg minek van a kereső... gondolom topicon belül dettó ezért nem talál meg semmit, mert ha egy betű nem stimmel, nincs találat. Persze tudom, most feladtam a labdát, hajrá, üsse le valaki, és magyarázza el, mekkora lúzer vagyok.


----------



## wellman (2007 Augusztus 13)

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy Linux (Suse) volt egy winyón, azt xp alatt leformáztam és töröltem a particot, de azóta folyton csak vmi grub jön elő. Márpedig nekem win 98-at kéne telepítenem erre a winyóra (egy régi gépbe lesz betéve). Vmi ötlet?


----------



## illen (2007 Augusztus 13)

hello mindenkinek elkelne egy kis segitseg, tudom buta kerdes/nekem nem az/
hogyan kell topic-ot nyitni ???
egyedul nem megy ezert halas lennek minden segitsegert!!!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 13)

wellman írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy Linux (Suse) volt egy winyón, azt xp alatt leformáztam és töröltem a particot, de azóta folyton csak vmi grub jön elő. Márpedig nekem win 98-at kéne telepítenem erre a winyóra (egy régi gépbe lesz betéve). Vmi ötlet?


Ha csak formáztad, azzal nem törölted a particiót. Ha ténylegesen törlöd és újraparticionálod, akkor működnie kell. XP telepítő CD képes újraparticionálni, WIN98 esetében az fdisk segédprogram kell pl. egy dos flopy-n. Persze van még pár particionáló progi, de had ne soroljam fel mind.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 13)

illen írta:


> hello mindenkinek elkelne egy kis segitseg, tudom buta kerdes/nekem nem az/
> hogyan kell topic-ot nyitni ???
> egyedul nem megy ezert halas lennek minden segitsegert!!!


Katt a Fórum ikonra a képernyő tetején. A feljövő fórumokból válaszd ki azt, amelyikbe beleillik a témád. Katt a kiválasztott fórumra. Lemész alulra, és a témalista alján baloldalon találsz egy új téma gombot. Katt rá. A többi már értelemszerűen következik. Címet adsz neki, és leírod, mi a célod vele. Sok sikert!:smile:


----------



## wellman (2007 Augusztus 14)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ha csak formáztad, azzal nem törölted a particiót. Ha ténylegesen törlöd és újraparticionálod, akkor működnie kell. XP telepítő CD képes újraparticionálni, WIN98 esetében az fdisk segédprogram kell pl. egy dos flopy-n. Persze van még pár particionáló progi, de had ne soroljam fel mind.



Bar Linuxhoz nem értek a winfoshoz igen, nyilván nem csak egyszerűen formáztam, partíciókat töröltem többször is már xp alatt, ettől függetlenül ugyanúgy behozza azt a grub témát :S
xp alatt a kezelés menüből próbáltam csinálni de nem igazán jött össze, bár akkor megpróbálom külön erre a célra csinált progival. Egyébként az az érdekes h másolni tudok rá, tehát "sima" tárhelyként működne :S


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok! Itt lehet kérdezni? Akkor tényleg szabad? Hogyan kell a pps alá zenélni, vagy szöveget tenni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 14)

wellman írta:


> Bar Linuxhoz nem értek a winfoshoz igen, nyilván nem csak egyszerűen formáztam, partíciókat töröltem többször is már xp alatt, ettől függetlenül ugyanúgy behozza azt a grub témát :S
> xp alatt a kezelés menüből próbáltam csinálni de nem igazán jött össze, bár akkor megpróbálom külön erre a célra csinált progival. Egyébként az az érdekes h másolni tudok rá, tehát "sima" tárhelyként működne :S


Pedig Abigél jót javasolt.
Én megtoldanám azzal, hogy ha van W98 telepítő CD-d, arról kell boot-olni és arról fdisk, mivel a partició kezelés/mérte....stb nem egyforma az Xp és a 98 alatt((ntfs/fat32) ezért a régi win98-ról boot-olva a régi fdisk-el kell újra particionálni. (Valószínüleg a multiboot a boot.ini file-ban több op.r-re lett állítva és ezért meghagy egy master partíciót) Vagy ahogy Abigél írta particion magic vagy valami ahhoz hasonló partíció manager-rel lehet még operálni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 14)

Böngyörke írta:


> Sziasztok! Itt lehet kérdezni? Akkor tényleg szabad? Hogyan kell a pps alá zenélni, vagy szöveget tenni?


Attól függ mivel készíted (powerpoint, impress...stb.)
Általában a beszúrás menüben a hang(zene) opcióval tudsz egy-egy kockához olyan hangfájlt illeszteni olyan kiterjesztésűt (mp3, waw...stb.) amit a rendszered kezel (azaz a megfelelő szűrő/illesztő/konverter telepítve van).
Ha powerpointod van csatolok egy pdf anyagot. Abban benne van a mit és hogyan:


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 Augusztus 14)

Kedves Flamingó szép jó estét! Először is megköszönöm segítő válaszod. Power pointba rengeteg diát készítettem egyéni animációkkal, meséket, városokat, tájegységeket, festményeket dolgoztam fel rá, csak a zene vagy a szöveg nem megy. Hiába szúrtam be az mp3at, vagy szólt és nem ment az animált pps, vagy meg se nyekkent. Némelyik pedig igényli. Tehát valahol elrontom. És még a biztonságát nem oldottam meg. Nem szeretném, ha átdolgoznák a munkámat. A pdf-et letöltöm és hamarosan át is tanulmányozom. Most SlideShowal is kísérletezem. Mégegyszer hálásan köszönöm a kedvességedet!


----------



## wellman (2007 Augusztus 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Pedig Abigél jót javasolt.
> Én megtoldanám azzal, hogy ha van W98 telepítő CD-d, arról kell boot-olni és arról fdisk, mivel a partició kezelés/mérte....stb nem egyforma az Xp és a 98 alatt((ntfs/fat32) ezért a régi win98-ról boot-olva a régi fdisk-el kell újra particionálni. (Valószínüleg a multiboot a boot.ini file-ban több op.r-re lett állítva és ezért meghagy egy master partíciót) Vagy ahogy Abigél írta particion magic vagy valami ahhoz hasonló partíció manager-rel lehet még operálni.



A probléma megoldódott, a master boot recordot kellett lekaszallni, amit windows alól nem tudtam megcsinálni csak a partion magic-cel. Mindenesetre köszönöm a válaszokat


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Augusztus 15)

Anonymous írta:


> Tobbnyire szamitogepes kerdeseitekre valaszolnek itt. De nyitok egy uj forumot abba majd lehet erdekes technikai ujdonsagokrol is beszelni.



Köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget biztosítasz ilyen hasznos "szolgáltatás" igénybe vételére!kiss
Most lehet, hogy nagy szükségem lesz rá... hiszen elkezdtem egy hat hónapos online kurzust, ahol weblap készítést tanulok... Sokszor azért mintha kínaiul beszélnének hozzám...Meg amiket egymás közt beszélgetnek...

Látod, ezért születtél erre a világra, hogy másoknak ilyenkor segíts


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 15)

Böngyörke írta:


> Kedves Flamingó szép jó estét! Először is megköszönöm segítő válaszod. Power pointba rengeteg diát készítettem egyéni animációkkal, meséket, városokat, tájegységeket, festményeket dolgoztam fel rá, csak a zene vagy a szöveg nem megy. Hiába szúrtam be az mp3at, vagy szólt és nem ment az animált pps, vagy meg se nyekkent. Némelyik pedig igényli. Tehát valahol elrontom. És még a biztonságát nem oldottam meg. Nem szeretném, ha átdolgoznák a munkámat. A pdf-et letöltöm és hamarosan át is tanulmányozom. Most SlideShowal is kísérletezem. Mégegyszer hálásan köszönöm a kedvességedet!


Örülök, hogy segíthettem. (A pdf-et én is kaptam valamelyik főiskolán használják, tehát jónak kell lennie.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 15)

wellman írta:


> > *FLAMINGO* _..__. (Valószínüleg a multiboot a boot.ini file-ban több op.r-re lett állítva és ezért meghagy egy master partíciót) Vagy ahogy Abigél írta particion magic vagy valami ahhoz hasonló partíció manager-rel lehet még operálni._
> 
> 
> A probléma megoldódott, a master boot recordot kellett lekaszallni, amit windows alól nem tudtam megcsinálni csak a partion magic-cel. Mindenesetre köszönöm a válaszokat


Ezek szerint jól tippeltem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 15)

Hiaklo írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy lehetőséget biztosítasz ilyen hasznos "szolgáltatás" igénybe vételére!kiss
> Most lehet, hogy nagy szükségem lesz rá... hiszen elkezdtem egy hat hónapos online kurzust, ahol weblap készítést tanulok... Sokszor azért mintha kínaiul beszélnének hozzám...Meg amiket egymás közt beszélgetnek...
> 
> Látod, ezért születtél erre a világra, hogy másoknak ilyenkor segíts


Kedves Hiaklo!
Anonymous barátunk sajnos 2005-ben itthagyta a Ch-t - tehát tőle hiába vársz segítséget.
Azért csak tedd fel a kérdéseid, valaki csak tud majd segíteni.
Sok sikert a 4 gyere+4 unoka melletti tanuláshoz.


----------



## Hiaklo (2007 Augusztus 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves Hiaklo!
> Anonymous barátunk sajnos 2005-ben itthagyta a Ch-t - tehát tőle hiába vársz segítséget.
> Azért csak tedd fel a kérdéseid, valaki csak tud majd segíteni.
> Sok sikert a 4 gyere+4 unoka melletti tanuláshoz.


Köszönöm a biztatást! De én kb. 40 éves korom óta megállás nélkül tanulok valami újat :-D:-D:-D és úgy érzem haladok...:-D:-D:-D


----------



## misike00X (2007 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok! nem a gépem miatt nem tudok megnézni képet?


----------



## misike00X (2007 Augusztus 17)

már rájöttem közben, két nap és 20 befirka után lehet letölteni, naaa, legalább a képeket lehetne megnézni....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 17)

misike00X írta:


> már rájöttem közben, két nap és 20 befirka után lehet letölteni, naaa, legalább a képeket lehetne megnézni....


Megnézheted - 2 nap múlva.
Ha eddig tudtál élni a CH nélkül talán ezt a két napot is túléled


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 21)

A Rogers-el kapcsolatban egy fotnos dolog : 

sokszor úgyszűrik a levéleszemetet, hogy mindent szűr, ha akrja az ember, ha nem....

Van egy webmail felülteük, ott lehet a szűrőt jól beállítani.


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!Valami jó kis magyar nyelvű DJ progi kellenne!
Köszi Üdv


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Ja igen! Traktor programom van de ezzel az angol nyelvűvel nem dűlőzök!Vagy neki magyar nyelvű változata is?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 28)

makraattila írta:


> Sziasztok!Valami jó kis magyar nyelvű DJ progi kellenne!
> Köszi Üdv


Te Attila!
Elolvastad a belépéskor a szábályzatot?
A CH ugyanis nem fájlcserélő.
Ha úgy teszed fel a kérdést, hogy ki ismer valami jó kis magyar nyelvű...-az OK.
De ha kellene - az már kérésszerű.

Azért


----------



## hmaca (2007 Augusztus 29)

wellman írta:


> A probléma megoldódott, a master boot recordot kellett lekaszallni, amit windows alól nem tudtam megcsinálni csak a partion magic-cel. Mindenesetre köszönöm a válaszokat


 
Én úgy tudom Win alól is le lehet.
XP-nél Telepítő CD-ről bootolni, azután a javítást kell választani.
Kéri a rendszergazda jelszót, ennek beírása után meg beírod, hogy fixmbr.
(Ha jól emlékszem ugyanezt a régebbi windows-oknál (95-98) az fdisk valamilyen paraméterével lehet megcsinálni, de arra nem emlékszem hogy mivel.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 29)

hmaca írta:


> Én úgy tudom Win alól is le lehet.
> XP-nél Telepítő CD-ről bootolni, azután a javítást kell választani.
> Kéri a rendszergazda jelszót, ennek beírása után meg beírod, hogy fixmbr.
> (Ha jól emlékszem ugyanezt a régebbi windows-oknál (95-98) az fdisk *valamilyen paraméterével lehet megcsinálni, de arra nem emlékszem hogy mivel*.)


Fdsik /mbr _
(master boot record)_


----------



## hmaca (2007 Augusztus 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Fdsik /mbr
> _(master boot record)_


De szőke vagyok! Biztos azért nem jutott eszembe, mert logikus


----------



## tkatona (2007 Augusztus 29)

hmaca írta:


> De szőke vagyok! Biztos azért nem jutott eszembe, mert logikus


Vagy legalábbis a napernyőd kellően szőke!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 29)

hmaca írta:


> De szőke vagyok! Biztos azért nem jutott eszembe, mert logikus


Nem gond. szeretjük a szőkéket. Ha meg (h)macák, akkor pláne

Egyébiránt ma már az fdisk sokak számára ismeretlen - hát még a partíció helyreállító opciója.


----------



## derive (2007 Szeptember 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem gond. szeretjük a szőkéket. Ha meg (h)macák, akkor pláne
> 
> Egyébiránt ma már az fdisk sokak számára ismeretlen - hát még a partíció helyreállító opciója.



Megjegyzendő hogy a /mbr ( a master boot rekord törlésére, és egy alapértelmezett master boot rekord beírására való kapcsoló ) az MS által nem került dokumentálásra, nem szerepel az MS könyveiben, sem az fdisk súgójában, szóval "jól eldugták", ki tudja hány ilyesmi van még, ami a mai napig nem szivárgott ki, mert kevésbé van rájuk szükség....

Linux alatt volt régen az rm parancsnak rengeteg őrült opciója, mivel aki írta utálta a fortrant, és volt külön olyan opció ami az adott könyvtárban az összes fortran forrás fájlt törölte, meg olyan is ami végignézte az egész winchestert, és az összes könyvtárból az összes fortran forrás fájlt törölte


----------



## nikolka83 (2007 Október 24)

Hellóka!
Én egy csajszi vagyok, ez azért fontos, hogy ne nevessetek ki... 
Szóval a laptopon nem lehet megnyitni a https-es oldalakat. Szinte már mindenhol próbáltam beállítani, de nem sikerül. Nekem az a gyanum, hogy egyszer valaki (sajnos nem csak én használom, hanem a párom egész családja, akik még egy doksit sem tudnak megnyitni) kipipálta azt a négyzetet, hoyg ne kérdezzen rá többet, és leMÉGSEzte, hogy a lapot biztonságos csatornán lehet csak megnézni, kívánja-e folytatni. De persze nem 100 % hogy ez történt, csak nem tudok másra gondolni. (A párom szerint az a baj, hogy a laptop eddig egy másik netszolgáltatónál volt használva, ott működött is minden, de áthoztuk egy másik városba, és egy másik szolgáltatóhoz, és szerinte a szolgáltatói beállítások tiltják le. -ami nálam ott nem stimmel, hogy egy ugyanott használt másik laptopon pedig bejönnek a https-es oldalak-) Szóval bárkinek bármi használható ötlete lenne ezzel kapcsolatban, hogy végre hogyan tudom beállítani, hogy a https-t is megjelenítse, azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Október 24)

Comuter kezeléséhez nekem is lenne kérédsem, de olyan hülye vagyok hogy még a kérdést sem tudom feltenni , csak ez-meg az nem megy és ilyenkor a férjem /nem tul kedvesen ki oktat/ inkább halgatok. Itt tartok!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 24)

nikolka83 írta:


> Hellóka!
> Én egy csajszi vagyok, ez azért fontos, hogy ne nevessetek ki...
> Szóval a laptopon nem lehet megnyitni a https-es oldalakat. Szinte már mindenhol próbáltam beállítani, de nem sikerül. Nekem az a gyanum, hogy egyszer valaki (sajnos nem csak én használom, hanem a párom egész családja, akik még egy doksit sem tudnak megnyitni) kipipálta azt a négyzetet, hoyg ne kérdezzen rá többet, és leMÉGSEzte, hogy a lapot biztonságos csatornán lehet csak megnézni, kívánja-e folytatni. De persze nem 100 % hogy ez történt, csak nem tudok másra gondolni. (A párom szerint az a baj, hogy a laptop eddig egy másik netszolgáltatónál volt használva, ott működött is minden, de áthoztuk egy másik városba, és egy másik szolgáltatóhoz, és szerinte a szolgáltatói beállítások tiltják le. -ami nálam ott nem stimmel, hogy egy ugyanott használt másik laptopon pedig bejönnek a https-es oldalak-) Szóval bárkinek bármi használható ötlete lenne ezzel kapcsolatban, hogy végre hogyan tudom beállítani, hogy a https-t is megjelenítse, azt nagyon megköszönném.


Javaslom telepíts fel egy másik böngészőt Ha IE (Internet explorered) - van - firefoxot, vagy netscape-t, illetve fordítva. Mindkettő letölhető magyar letöltő helyekről is (pl. innen).
És nem nevetünk ki:-D (ez itt az öröm jele)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 24)

angyalkám írta:


> Comuter kezeléséhez nekem is lenne kérédsem, de olyan hülye vagyok hogy még a kérdést sem tudom feltenni , csak ez-meg az nem megy és ilyenkor a férjem /nem tul kedvesen ki oktat/ inkább halgatok. Itt tartok!!


Azért csak próbáld meg. (mármint a kérdés megfogalmazását)
Ne feledd: senki sem született laptoppal a kezében:-D.


----------



## siriusB (2007 Október 24)

Látom ezen a topicon nagyon sok nagytudású ember van. Már máshol is kérdezgettem, (ha már olvastátok akkor elnézést) nincs valaki köztetek, akinek volna ötlete, hogy miért nem tudok megnyitni sok PPS-t. Van amelyiket sikerül, van amelyiket nem, sőt mintha az utóbbi időben több lenne, amit nem tudok megnyitni. Vannak olyan PPS-szerzők, akinek jószerével egyik alkotását sem tudom megnyitni. A PowerPoint 2003-at használom és letöltöttem hozzá a Microsoft oldaláról a 2007-est. WindosXP-m van. 
Ha valakinek volna valami jó ötlete.. Kösz előre is.


----------



## nikolka83 (2007 Október 25)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Kipróbáltam, és egyik sem hozza be az oldalakat, szóval lehet hogy tényleg hálózati beállítás lehet...


----------



## derive (2007 Október 26)

nikolka83 írta:


> Köszönöm a segítséget. Kipróbáltam, és egyik sem hozza be az oldalakat, szóval lehet hogy tényleg hálózati beállítás lehet...



Vagy a windows registry-jében van elszúrva a dolog... 

Az internet explorerben az internetbeállításokban a speciális fülön pipáld be az SSL 3.0 használata és a TLS 1.0 használata checkbxot, és JRE 1.5.valami használata ... chexbot, ez utóbbi nem biztos hogy van.

HA a fentiek nincsenek bepipálva, az okozhaz ilyen gondot.

Amit még érdemes megnézni, hogy kikapcsolod a tűzfaladat és megnézed úgy. Persze ha úgy működik akkor se jó kikapcsolva hagyni  be kell állítani 

Egyébként az új 7.0-ás Explorer nem teljesen kompatibilis a 6.0-val, ezért egyes oldalak, akár ETR, akár banki oldalak, nem mindig jelennek meg vele....

Konkrétabban nem tudok segíteni, mert hosszú évek óta nem használok se windowst, se windowsos böngészőt, mondjuk nem is hiányzik :mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2007 Október 26)

Ma kicsikartam a PowerPointból annyit, hogy valami "konverter" hiányzik neki, azért nem tudja megnyitni azokat a pps-eket, amik újabban készültek. A tavalyiakkal nincs semmi baja. 

Nincs valami ötlete valamelyikőtöknek? Lehet, hogy a 2000-es WindosNT a gond?


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 November 1)

Szia Mindenki!

Segítségre van szükségem, tud valaki segíteni?
Beszkennelt álllapotban van kb. 300 oldal jpg fájlom (oldalam).
Ezeket az oldalakat szeretném átalakítani pdf fájlokra azokat összefűzni egy fájjá, majd ezt Word formátumba.
Mi a megoldás?
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 2)

parsifaleger írta:


> Szia Mindenki!
> 
> Segítségre van szükségem, tud valaki segíteni?
> Beszkennelt álllapotban van kb. 300 oldal jpg fájlom (oldalam).
> ...


Kedves Gyuri!
Ugyan semmi közöm hozzá, de elárulnád miért akarod a jpg-t először pdf-é alakítani, majd azt wordba? Ott mibe (doc, rtf)?
Ha egy 300 oldalas könyved van és pl. azt szeretnéd digitalizálni, akkor ahhoz OCR (karakterfelismerő) progira lesz szükséged.
Ilyen pl az Omnipage, vagy leánykori nevén a Recognita.
Ezek a programok a felismert szöveget (még ha ábrák is vannak benne) kararakteresen el tudják menteni egyből *.doc fájlba (sőt még "he*j*esírás" ellenőrző is van bennük - persze a alapvetően a telepítési nyelvé.


----------



## parsifaleger (2007 November 3)

Kedves Flamingó!

Köszönöm válaszod.
Adobe Acrobattal és ABBYY PDF Transformerrel megoldottam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 4)

parsifaleger írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Köszönöm válaszod.
> Adobe Acrobattal és ABBYY PDF Transformerrel megoldottam.


Legalább Neked sikerélményed van


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 9)

Kedves Értők! Laikus kérdés. Nemrégiben elkapott valami vírus, kettő is egyszerre, vagy pár mp különbséggel. Annak rendje-módja szerint nem estem pánikba, hanem az utasításokat követve bekaranténoztam a bestiákat, a karantént kitöröltem. Ezzel együtt érdekes tüneteket produkál a gépem, majd újra kell telepíteni. A kérdésem nem is erre vonatkozik.
A vírus óta nem merek feltenni semmit a fórumra, nem merek mélt küldeni, nem szeretnék másnak kárt okozni. Indokolt-e a félelmem, vagy a karanténnal megtettem mindent, hogy én ne fertőzzek?

Üdvözlettel b.p.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 9)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Értők! Laikus kérdés. Nemrégiben elkapott valami vírus, kettő is egyszerre, vagy pár mp különbséggel. Annak rendje-módja szerint nem estem pánikba, hanem az utasításokat követve bekaranténoztam a bestiákat, a karantént kitöröltem. Ezzel együtt érdekes tüneteket produkál a gépem, majd újra kell telepíteni. A kérdésem nem is erre vonatkozik.
> A vírus óta nem merek feltenni semmit a fórumra, nem merek mélt küldeni, nem szeretnék másnak kárt okozni. Indokolt-e a félelmem, vagy a karanténnal megtettem mindent, hogy én ne fertőzzek?
> 
> Üdvözlettel b.p.


Kedves b.p.!
Ha nem futtatható (pl. *.exe) fájlt akarsz feltenni, azt nagy biztonsággal teheted. Ugyan léteznek már olyan progik, hogy pl. képekbe rejtenek el info-t, de ahhoz kell a túloldalon is a progi (vagy legalábbis a dekódoló része).
A gépedet meg azért kell valószínüleg újratelepíteni, mert amit kitöröltél az a működéséhez elengedhetetlenül szükséges fájl.
Mielőtt kitörlöd, próbáld meg "fertőtleníteni" (vírusmentessé tenni). Sok esetben a jobb vírusirtók sikerrel állítják vissza a fertőzött fájlt, persze nem minden esetben.


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves b.p.!
> Ha nem futtatható (pl. *.exe) fájlt akarsz feltenni, azt nagy biztonsággal teheted. Ugyan léteznek már olyan progik, hogy pl. képekbe rejtenek el info-t, de ahhoz kell a túloldalon is a progi (vagy legalábbis a dekódoló része).
> A gépedet meg azért kell valószínüleg újratelepíteni, mert amit kitöröltél az a működéséhez elengedhetetlenül szükséges fájl.
> Mielőtt kitörlöd, próbáld meg "fertőtleníteni" (vírusmentessé tenni). Sok esetben a jobb vírusirtók sikerrel állítják vissza a fertőzött fájlt, persze nem minden esetben.


Köszönöm, megnyugtattál. Sajnos csak a karantént fogadta el, mint végrehajtható utasítást, így 2 windows fájl került törlésre... Szerencse a szerencsétlenségben, hogy házi megoldásban lehet újratelepíteni, csak ki kell várni, hogy idő és alkalom legyen rá.


----------



## lacko34 (2007 November 10)

Sziasztok
Egy youtube-rol letöltött videoanyag hangja csúszik.Milyen progival lehet ezen korrigálni?
Köszi
Laca


----------



## lacko34 (2007 November 10)

Hali
Érdemes e egy 2ghz-es p4-es 700mb rammal rendelkező gépre vistát rakni?
elmegy rajta gond nélkül?


----------



## gaborgabor81 (2007 November 18)

Én nem raknám fel, mert 500 mega felett van a vista ram igénye, és ha mellette még mondjuk office 2007-et raksz fel, akkor 980 mega is kellhet neki, és akkor még másról nem beszéltünk.


----------



## gaborgabor81 (2007 November 18)

A youtube-ról szerintem szedd le a hangot egy totalrecorder programmal, és azután illeszd rá a filmedre valamelyik video szerkesztővel.


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 20)

Beírom a cikk hivatkozását, bár számomra csak annyi kristálytiszta, hogy valami segédeszközt, amit ajánl a videok lejátszásához, szóval AZT nem szabad letölteni, mert átveszi az uralmat a gépem felett.

http://www.virushirado.hu/hirek_tart.php?id=1230


----------



## GIGI (2007 November 21)

igen, lenne egy kerdesem: egy gyonyoru oldalra talaltam itt; 
*Kultúra - Művészet - Zene* Festmények, fotók, könyvek, versek, szobrok, filmek stb.


a kepeket nezegetve, es kozben zenethallgatva lazitani estefele... szerettem volna. urom az oromben, a topik oldalat 1-10-ig meg tudom nyitni, a 11. oldal raklikkelesnel az 1. oldal ugrik fel. aztan ez igy megy tovabb... pl.meg tudom nyitni az 500-ast,de az 501-re klikkelve megint a 01 oldal -vagyis az absolute elso oldal - ugrik fel.. 
tehat: egy csomo oldalt nem tudok megnezni. hova tuntek? :O


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 22)

GIGI írta:


> igen, lenne egy kerdesem: egy gyonyoru oldalra talaltam itt;
> *Kultúra - Művészet - Zene* Festmények, fotók, könyvek, versek, szobrok, filmek stb.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kedves GIGI! A hiba a fórum hibája, mindnyájan küzdünk vele. Állítólag a teljes szétesés előtt még lesz rá valakinek ideje, és megjavítja.

A nép ajkán a következő ideiglenes megoldások terjednek:
1.) Fent és lent az oldalszámok mellett van egy nyíl. Ha arra rákatt, beírod azt az oldalszámot ahová szeretnél. Többnyire működik, ha mégsem:
2.) A böngészőben az oldal címének a *vége* az oldalszám. Azt át lehet írni.
tudod, a http://www.akármiről beszélek.
3.)Olvastam még valamit ami a megjelenítési mód átkapcsolgatásával volt kapcsolatban, de nem volt kristálytiszta.

Ne add fel! Jó böngészést!


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 25)

ÜDV!
Lehet hogy off de ez is computer kérdés, legalábbis MO-n.
http://www.sg.hu/cikkek/56302/apeh_into_a_bsa_nak
http://www.mdf.hu/index.php?akt_menu=77&hir_reszlet=4874
http://external.pszaf.hu/infohu/uj/kozlemeny/bsa.htm
http://w3.bsa.org/hungary/
Hát igen......
bocs az off-ért


----------



## Erikaklara (2007 November 26)

Kedves Peter,

szeretnek ingyen filmeket letolteni magyar szinkronnal az internetrol. Hogyan? Tudsz valami oldalt ahnnan letolthetnek? le kell downloadolni valami programot hozza?
Koszonettel elore is
Erika


----------



## mangajoca (2007 November 26)

Szia mindenkinek !

Nem nagy a problémám de kellemetlen,ugyanis új TFT monitorom van Samsung 720 N de nem tudom használni a monitoron lévő beállitások mindegyikét pl, a kontraszt és az élesség állitható de a többi beállitások átkapcsolásakor a keret alján jelzi,hogy LOCKED ,zárva?
Hogy tudnám kizárni?
Be kellene állitani a képernyőt de ez végett ez nem lehetséges.
A segitségét mindenkinek előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Heltési (2007 November 26)

Sziasztok
Volna kérdésem a zenei anyag feltöltéssel
Még így nem töltöttem fel Zenét ahogy itt 
Megtanultam BitComettel le és feltölteni
RapidShareval feltölteni
20 hozzászólás után feltöltenék
Van jó pár zeném
Elmondja valaki a feltöltés módját?
Előre is köszi


----------



## mangajoca (2007 November 26)

Heltési írta:


> Sziasztok
> Volna kérdésem a zenei anyag feltöltéssel
> Még így nem töltöttem fel Zenét ahogy itt
> Megtanultam BitComettel le és feltölteni
> ...


 
A szövegirás alatt :
Csatolás manager-browse-feltöltés- jelez ha kész!


----------



## antonia (2007 November 28)

*hozzászólások*

Szeretném a segitségeteket kérni. Pár napja az otthoni gépemről nem tudok válaszokat, hozzászólásokat irni, egyszerűen nem engedi a gépem. Valószinű az Intenet Explorer beállitásait módositotta meg valamelyik családtagom (férjem most tanul netezni, s hol kép hol hang nincs). Van valakinek valamilyen ötlete mit kellene ellenőrizni. Sok fáradságos vesződéstől megmentene.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 28)

antonia írta:


> Szeretném a segitségeteket kérni. Pár napja az otthoni gépemről nem tudok válaszokat, hozzászólásokat irni, egyszerűen nem engedi a gépem. Valószinű az Intenet Explorer beállitásait módositotta meg valamelyik családtagom (férjem most tanul netezni, s hol kép hol hang nincs). Van valakinek valamilyen ötlete mit kellene ellenőrizni. Sok fáradságos vesződéstől megmentene.


Telepítstd fel a Firefox-ot és azt csak Te használd (a férjednek ne engedd).
A két böngésző elfut egymás mellett, sőt a firefoxnak van egy csomó kiegészítése - de erről a honlajukon olvashatsz.


----------



## Mr.zsozso (2007 November 28)

Igen A Temakat , Ki Teszi Fel?


----------



## antonia (2007 November 29)

*böngésző*

Hát ha más mód nincs tényleg telepitek egy más böngészőt. Kösz a tanácsot Flamingo. De a gépem nem fogja tulzottan megterhelni?
A pláne az hogy minden műkődik normálisan csak a canadahunon nem tudok hozzászólásokat irni.


----------



## tmibi (2007 November 29)

kezdo vagyok kaptam privat uzenetett ,nem tudom hogy kell valaszolni.kerem segitszen valaki koszonom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 30)

tmibi írta:


> kezdo vagyok kaptam privat uzenetett ,nem tudom hogy kell valaszolni.kerem segitszen valaki koszonom.


A legegyszerűbb, ha a szöveg alatt lévő beidéz gombra kattintasz.
Akkor az eredeti üzenetet is megjeleníti+ a címet+címzettet (már ha neki akarsz visszaírni) automatikusan beírja a rendszer.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 30)

Mr.zsozso írta:


> Igen A Temakat , Ki Teszi Fel?


Bárki - akár Te is feltehetsz egy új témát- az új téma indítása gombbal.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 30)

antonia írta:


> Hát ha más mód nincs tényleg telepitek egy más böngészőt. Kösz a tanácsot Flamingo. De a gépem nem fogja tulzottan megterhelni?
> A pláne az hogy minden műkődik normálisan csak a canadahunon nem tudok hozzászólásokat irni.


Ha egyszerre fut mindkét böngésző - 2-300 MB memóriát igényel (nem megijedni, ha csak 256 MB RAM-od van a virtuálisból akkor is ki tudja egészíteni). Ki kell próbálni. Ha régi a géped és nagyon lelassul, akkor külön-külön használd az IE-t és a MFF-t.


----------



## antonia (2007 December 2)

*Mozilla*

Kipróbáltam a Firefoxot és most már az otthoni gépemről pöttyögök. Mégegyszer köszönöm Flamingo.


----------



## Spanky (2007 December 8)

Mert nem lehet tobbet hozzaszolni a hirekhez a fooldalon?


----------



## atibacsi (2007 December 30)

Ha valakinek segitségére tudok lenni a számitógép kezelésben, programok futtatásában, op. rendszerek, számitógép épitéssel kapcsolatban akkor szivesen segitek akár itt, akár e-mailben megkeresve. de ha sürgős inkább mail


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Január 2)

nem tudom hasznalni a "Picasa 2".Probalok de valahogy nem ertem.Ezzel nem tudok irni egy szoveget egy kepre?Es ha egy lelszolalasban akarok kepet tenni,mert nem tudok tenni nagymeretu?mint kenne csinalni?


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Január 3)

Ha nem dolgozom aktívan a gépen (kimegyek elvégezni a kisdolgom), leáll a program és ujból kéri a jelszót. Van amikor képek felrakása közben is. Hol lehet hosszabb időt beállítani?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Január 4)

himoroszlán írta:


> Ha nem dolgozom aktívan a gépen (kimegyek elvégezni a kisdolgom), leáll a program és ujból kéri a jelszót. Van amikor képek felrakása közben is. Hol lehet hosszabb időt beállítani?


Melyik program? A windows? Ha igen lehet, hogy a képernyővédelem be van állítva úgy, hogy jelszót kérjen, ha aktiválódik. Asztal jobb egérgomb - tulajdonságok - képernyővédő - itt kivenni a pipát, vagy megnyújtani az időt mondjuk 20 percre.(ennyi csak elég a dupla nullás kiránduláshoz.:-D)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Január 4)

gipsi queen írta:


> nem tudom hasznalni a "Picasa 2".Probalok de valahogy nem ertem.Ezzel nem tudok irni egy szoveget egy kepre?Es ha egy lelszolalasban akarok kepet tenni,mert nem tudok tenni nagymeretu?mint kenne csinalni?


Nem ismerem a Picasa-t, de feltételezem, hogy ez inkább képnézegető-csoportosító, mintsem szerkesztő. Ezért nem tudsz szöveget tenni a képre.
Az átméretezéshez válaszd azt, hogy a feltöltendő képre kattintva -jobb gomb -küldés e-mailban (saját magadnak) ekkor a gép maga ajánlja fel a kicsinyítést. Így meglesz a kép kicsinyítve is. Feltételezem valamilyen hasonló (export) funkció van a Picasa-ban is.


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Január 5)

a picasa helyett ajánlom az ulead photo express-t azzal egyszerü, vagy a néró is tudja. angol nyelven válaszd a resize opciót, beállitás után meg save as, és bármilyen képformátumba tudsz menteni. A vista képmézegetője alapból tudja


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Január 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Melyik program? A windows? Ha igen lehet, hogy a képernyővédelem be van állítva úgy, hogy jelszót kérjen, ha aktiválódik. Asztal jobb egérgomb - tulajdonságok - képernyővédő - itt kivenni a pipát, vagy megnyújtani az időt mondjuk 20 percre.(ennyi csak elég a dupla nullás kiránduláshoz.:-D)




de az is lehet, hogy az energia gzdálkodásnál van kevés idő megadva


----------



## aquino (2008 Február 18)

Ha valaki tudna segíteni: XP prof. SP2 van a gépemen, két optikai drive, az egyik csak olvas, a másik ír is. Na az íróval van a gond: ha beleteszek egy lemezt, az intézőben bármilyen fájl vagy mappa egyformán valami Internet Explorer ikont mutat... Btw. jól működik, ír, olvas...


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Jottem meg koszoni a jo tipp...ULEAD,lassan boldogulok vele,de...SIKEREL jartam.Fejlodok es csinalok szep dolgokat is.


----------



## pekarsipos (2008 Február 18)

A SM Bus Controller és a Other PCI Bridge Device mire szolgálnak?
A gépemen semilyen rendszer nem irányitja kód28 és ha át akarom instalálni nem talál semit.Honan lehetne letölteni hozzá a dolgokat.
Előre is köszönök minden segitségek.
ahoj


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 27)

pekarsipos írta:


> A SM Bus Controller és a Other PCI Bridge Device mire szolgálnak?
> A gépemen semilyen rendszer nem irányitja kód28 és ha át akarom instalálni nem talál semit.Honan lehetne letölteni hozzá a dolgokat.
> Előre is köszönök minden segitségek.
> ahoj



Az alaplaphoz adott CD szokott segíteni ilyenkor.


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Március 19)

http://magyargazdaforum.hu/hirdetes/pix.exe
Akinek még véletlenül még mindig problémája van a képek átméretezésével.
Ez egy nagyon egyszerű. mappákat is kezel.


----------



## Radványa (2008 Március 28)

Segitséget kérnék! Van egy zenei cd-m ami cda formátumú. és hogy tudnám ez valahová feltenni átmásolni, hogy más is megtudja hallgatni. rapidshra. vagy ide. 
Előre is köszi a segitséget!kiss


----------



## Gericom (2008 Március 28)

Radványa írta:


> Segitséget kérnék! Van egy zenei cd-m ami cda formátumú. és hogy tudnám ez valahová feltenni átmásolni, hogy más is megtudja hallgatni. rapidshra. vagy ide.
> Előre is köszi a segitséget!kiss


 
A .cda formátumot nem tudod használni, ahhoz először grabbelni kell, vagyis a CD-n található zenéket átalakítani (konvertálni) számítógépen is hallgatható formátumra.
Ha fontos a jó minőség és elég gyors a feltöltésed, akkor flac. A formátumról és használatáról itt találsz infót:

```
http://www.tutorial.hu/flac-vesztesegmentes-audio-tomorites/
```
Ezzel nagy méretű, de a CD-vel szinte megegyező minőségű audió fájlokat kapsz.

Ha nem annyira fontos a minőség, akkor az mp3-t javaslom. Általában 192kbit/s minőség megfelelő szokott lenni (a "legjobb" minőséget itt a 320kbit/s jelenti). Erről bővebben itt találsz infót:

```
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3
```
 
Ha megvan a szimpatikus formátum, akkor a leírásokban találsz programokat is, amivel az átalakítás elvégezhető.
Ha további segítségre lenne szükséged, vagy valahol elakadsz, keress nyugodtan.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Április 11)

én a saját routeremmel nem tudok netezni, ez a problémám...
maga a router jó, kiváló a jelerősség, más géppel nagyon jól működik, csak az enyémmel nem...(eddig működött)
a jelfogóm pedig jó, ezt onnan tudom, hogy más vezeték nélküli hálózatra fel tudok menni, már ha van ilyen...
valamiért az IP címemet nem tudja megújítani, legalábbis ezt írja ki és nincs net...
amugy fix IP-s vagyok, nem tudom, hogy "felejthette el" a beállításokat egyik napról a másikra....
ha valakinek van ötlete, mit, hol kellene még beállítanom, nagyon megköszönném, mert már április 1. óta ezzel küzdök...


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 Április 24)

Sziasztok!
Kérek valakit segitsen! Miért nem tuda gépem pdf fileket megnyitni?
Nagyon köszönöm!!!


----------



## Sanders (2008 Április 24)

SPIRIFERI írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kérek valakit segitsen! Miért nem tuda gépem pdf fileket megnyitni?
> Nagyon köszönöm!!!



Szia, van Acrobat Reader telepítve a gépedre?
Ha nincs, innen letöltheted:
http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=WC13

Ha már fel volt telepítve, akkor az egér jobb gombjával rákattintva egy pdf file-ra, társítsd hozzá az Acrobatot.
Tegyél pipát a kis kockába az alábbi helyen:
_Az ilyen fájlok megnyitása mindig a kijelölt programmal történjen._

Üdv!


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 24)

Mert annak a megtekintéséhez egy segédprogram szükséges.

Ez a program több változatban is ingyen letölthető nagyon sok helyről.

Pl. Google-ba beírod -reader-


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 Április 25)

*pdf*



Sanders írta:


> Szia, van Acrobat Reader telepítve a gépedre?
> Ha nincs, innen letöltheted:
> http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/?id=WC13
> 
> ...


VAUUUU! Nagyon köszi! Igy már mindjárt müködik!
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 Május 1)

A letöltéseknél olvastam h valaki használhatja az IP cimünket. Előfordulhat e ez? És ha igen hogyan lehetséges?
Kérlek válaszoljatok!
Legyen szép napotok!!!


----------



## Gericom (2008 Május 7)

SPIRIFERI írta:


> A letöltéseknél olvastam h valaki használhatja az IP cimünket. Előfordulhat e ez? És ha igen hogyan lehetséges?
> Kérlek válaszoljatok!
> Legyen szép napotok!!!


 
Ha dinamikus az IP-d (pl. ADSL esetén), akkor könnyen előfordulhat. Pl. ha valamit töltesz a Rapidról és nem akarod kivárni a n+1 percet a következő letöltéssel, akkor a kapcsolatot megszakítod, vársz kb. 1 percet és újra csatlakozol, akkor valószínűleg kapsz egy új IP címet. Előfordulhat azonban, hogy visszakapod az előző IP címedet (ha éppen sokan neteznek annál a szolgáltatónál), vagy egy olyan IP-t kapsz, amit nemrég valaki "eldobott" és szintén a Rapidról töltött, akkor ki kell várni a megfelelő időt. Ilyenkor nincs más hátra, megint kapcsolatot bont, vár, csatlakoz és bizakodik, hogy nem megint egy "használt" IP-t kapsz a szervertől.

Ha statikus az IP-d (pl. UPC, kábelnetek általában), akkor elvileg más nem használhatja a Te IP-det, hacsak valahogy nem "lopja" a netedet (wifi-n keresztül).


----------



## Hottentotta (2008 Május 9)

Sziasztok!
Lenne egy olyan problémám hogy ha le akarok tölteni egy csatolt fájlt akkor ezt írja ki:

*Hottentotta*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Kilépés Főoldal​
Nem tom mi lehet a baj, segítsetek ha tudjátok köszi.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 9)

a regisztrációdtól eltelet 2 nap és 20 értelmes hozzászólás kell bármelyik topikban ahhoz, hogy állandó tag lehess, és akkor tudsz majd letölteni...


----------



## Hottentotta (2008 Május 9)

Akkor ez volt a probléma. Köszi


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 Május 10)

*IP cim*



Gericom írta:


> Ha dinamikus az IP-d (pl. ADSL esetén), akkor könnyen előfordulhat. Pl. ha valamit töltesz a Rapidról és nem akarod kivárni a n+1 percet a következő letöltéssel, akkor a kapcsolatot megszakítod, vársz kb. 1 percet és újra csatlakozol, akkor valószínűleg kapsz egy új IP címet. Előfordulhat azonban, hogy visszakapod az előző IP címedet (ha éppen sokan neteznek annál a szolgáltatónál), vagy egy olyan IP-t kapsz, amit nemrég valaki "eldobott" és szintén a Rapidról töltött, akkor ki kell várni a megfelelő időt. Ilyenkor nincs más hátra, megint kapcsolatot bont, vár, csatlakoz és bizakodik, hogy nem megint egy "használt" IP-t kapsz a szervertől.
> 
> Ha statikus az IP-d (pl. UPC, kábelnetek általában), akkor elvileg más nem használhatja a Te IP-det, hacsak valahogy nem "lopja" a netedet (wifi-n keresztül).


Nagyon köszönöm a válaszodat!!
Szép napokat neked!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 11)

Kedves Értők!

 Igen laikusat szeretnék kérdezni.
Az anyagaimból rendszeresen csinálok biztonsági mentést DVDre. Előtte kémprogram (Ad-Aware) és vírus (avast) vizsgálatot futtatok. A vírus vizsgálat elég hosszadalmas. 
Kérdés: fontos-e minden alkalommal az egész winchestert átvizsgálni, vagy elegendő az új anyagokon futtatni a víruskeresőt?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

Egy "normális" víruskereső általában amúgyis figyelmeztet, ha valami gyanúsat vagy fertőzöttet talál. Ezért elég kicsi a valószínűsége, hogy durva dolgok kerülnek a gépedre. De informatikai oldalakon olvasható, hogy állandóan jönnek ki olyan új vírusok, amire a nagy cégek sincsenek felkészülve. Ezért, jó közmondás szerint: jobb félni, mint...

Hozzáértők szerint, attól függően, hogy milyen gyakran látogatsz "nem biztonságos" oldalakat, hetente vagy havonta illik úgynevezett mélyreható ellnőrzést végezni.
Különben egy víruskeresés alatt ugyanúgy csinálhatsz bármit, mintha mi sem történne, csak egy alig észrevehető lassulás fog bekövetkezni, a memória terhelés miatt.
De, ha zavar, az ilyet célszerű éjszakára elindítani (ha be van kapcsolva a gép), ugyanúgy, mint a lemeztöredezettségmentesítést. (Ez egy szép hosszú szó)


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 11)

mammut írta:


> Egy "normális" víruskereső általában amúgyis figyelmeztet, ha valami gyanúsat vagy fertőzöttet talál. Ezért elég kicsi a valószínűsége, hogy durva dolgok kerülnek a gépedre. De informatikai oldalakon olvasható, hogy állandóan jönnek ki olyan új vírusok, amire a nagy cégek sincsenek felkészülve. Ezért, jó közmondás szerint: jobb félni, mint...
> 
> Hozzáértők szerint, attól függően, hogy milyen gyakran látogatsz "nem biztonságos" oldalakat, hetente vagy havonta illik úgynevezett mélyreható ellnőrzést végezni.
> Különben egy víruskeresés alatt ugyanúgy csinálhatsz bármit, mintha mi sem történne, csak egy alig észrevehető lassulás fog bekövetkezni, a memória terhelés miatt.
> De, ha zavar, az ilyet célszerű éjszakára elindítani (ha be van kapcsolva a gép), ugyanúgy, mint a lemeztöredezettségmentesítést. (Ez egy szép hosszú szó)


 
Köszönöm! 

Tulajdonképpen azokról a vírusokról lehet szó, amikre *még* nincs felkészítve a víruskergető. 
Jó tipp az éjszakázás, megfogadom! _Ön alszik, a Darmol dolgozik!_ :mrgreen: Bár ez már a másik topik!


----------



## kovacssaci (2008 Május 11)

Sziasztok! 

Ha tudnátok nekem segíteni abban, hogy írnátok egy kódot, amivel egy internetes oldal háttérképét lehet megváltoztatni, azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

kovacssaci írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ha tudnátok nekem segíteni abban, hogy írnátok egy kódot, amivel egy internetes oldal háttérképét lehet megváltoztatni, azt nagyon megköszönném.



Sajátod ez az oldal, amit meg akarsz változtatni?
Egy kicsivel többet kellene tudni róla ahhoz, hogy válaszolni lehessen rá.


----------



## kovacssaci (2008 Május 11)

Hát, tulajdonképpen ez egy fórumos valami, amin belül saját adatlapos oldal is van, amit kényem-kedvem szerint alakíthatok. Kaptam egy csomó kódot képek beillesztéséről, megbetűszín és méret változtatásokról, stb., de valahogy a háttérváltoztatós dolog sehogysem működik. Lassan már ott tartok, hogy tépem a hajam...


----------



## kovacssaci (2008 Május 11)

Na, szóval ilyen html-es kódokról van szó. 

Azért leírom, amit nekem küldtek, és aminek elvileg működnie kéne: <style type="text/css">body {background-image:url ("link


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 11)

kovacssaci írta:


> Na, szóval ilyen html-es kódokról van szó.
> 
> Azért leírom, amit nekem küldtek, és aminek elvileg működnie kéne: <style type="text/css">body {background-image:url ("link



Ha a kapott kód nem jó, akkor próbáld ezt: <body bgcolor=""> </body>
A macskaköröm közé 16-os számrendszerbeli szinkód kell.

Háttérképnél: <body background=""> </body>
A macskaköröm közé a kép elérési útvonala kell.


----------



## kovacssaci (2008 Május 15)

Hálás köszönet! 
Működött. Csak még az a kérdésem, hogyan lehet úgy megcsinálni, hogy a háttér egy helyben maradjon, és csak az előtte lévő szöveg gördüljön? Mert most amilyen hosszú a szöveg, annyiszor rakta egymás alá a háttérképet.


----------



## Nasa76 (2008 Május 16)

kovacssaci írta:


> Hálás köszönet!
> Működött. Csak még az a kérdésem, hogyan lehet úgy megcsinálni, hogy a háttér egy helyben maradjon, és csak az előtte lévő szöveg gördüljön? Mert most amilyen hosszú a szöveg, annyiszor rakta egymás alá a háttérképet.


 
Szia! Sima HTML-nél csak internet explorer alatt marad álló a kép ahogy én tudom, a többi böngésző esetén csak CSS-sel fog helyesen működni.

CSS-t a <HEAD></HEAD> közé kell beillesztened.
Így:
<HEAD>
<STYLE type="text/css">
body
{ 
background-image: url("kép elérési útja és neve");
background-repeat: no-repeat;
} 
</STYLE>
</HEAD>


Remélem használ...

Nasa(R)


----------



## sonata (2008 Május 19)

Most regisztráltam.
Még nem igazodok itt ki....

Zenét keresek. Indiai zenét. Olyat nem találtam (biztos nem jól kerestem), de hiába is találnék, mert nem tudok egy zenét se letölteni (próbálkoztam, de kidob, hogy nem vagyok jogosult, vagy valami ilyesmi).

Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 20)

sonata írta:


> Most regisztráltam.
> 
> Mit csinálok rosszul?



Az olvasást 

Regisztráláskor nem olvastad el a tagság feltételeit.
Itt lent bepótólhatod.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 22)

*Konvertálás mp3-ba*

Segítséget kérek.
Két lemezes album, szeretném a winchesteremen is. A Realplayer felkínálja a beolvasást mp3-ba, ha bekapcsolt Realplayernél rakom be a diszket és nem találja a könyvtáramban. 1. diszk berakva, sutty beolvasta. 2. diszk berakva, nem olvasta.
A következőket néztem, sajnos eredménytelenül:
- Az első diszk anyagát kiraktam a könyvtárból, nehogy azt higgye, hogy már megvan. 
- Átneveztem, hogy biztos ne ismerje fel (??)
- A 2. diszket lejátszottam a rendes lejátszón, szól, a diszk nem hibás.
- Egy másik diszket beolvastam a Realplayerrel. Múködik.

A borítón azt írják, hogy a 2. diszken pdf fájlban mellékelik a szövegkönyvet. Ha ez keverné meg a zene konvertálást, lenne-e mód, hogy mégis átírjam valahogy? Ha ez nem keverheti meg, akkor van-e tipp, hogy mit próbálhatok ki?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

Én valami használhatóbb programot javasolnák. (mindig utáltam a RealPlayer-t)

Az még nem fordult meg a fejedben, hogy esetleg másolásvédelem van a cd-n?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 23)

mammut írta:


> Én valami használhatóbb programot javasolnák. (mindig utáltam a RealPlayer-t)
> 
> Az még nem fordult meg a fejedben, hogy esetleg másolásvédelem van a cd-n?


 
:mrgreen: Ami más program van (winamp), azzal olyan 56 kb/s-mal tudom letölteni.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: Előző este a Download.com-on találtam valamit, elkezdtem letölteni, egy trójait kaptam. Vírusirtás, kémprogi irtás, fél éjjel ment az ellenőrző futtatás. Hát úgy megörültem, hogy a Realplayernek van ilyen lehetősége és ráadásul 256 kb/s.mal tudtam leszedni.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Egész este az első két felvonást hallgatom a letöltött első diszkről... nem gondoltam, hogy a 3.-4.-et levédték volna... (Nabuccoról van szó)

Esetleg van tipped, hogy mit próbáljak meg?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 23)

Mindjárt utána nézek.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 23)




----------



## svarc (2008 Május 29)

*Segítség*

P III -as géppel - szerény technikai paraméterekkel - tengetem napjaimat.Hogy több lehetőségem legyen egy második winchestert is beszereltem - E meghajtó, Helyi lemez -

Pár hete internetszolgáltatót váltottam, és meggyőződésem szerint a telepítőlemezükkel televágták a gépemet vírusokkal, 4 trojai + egy csomó kémprogram - cca 30 filém fertözött lett.
Eddig a pillanatig nem volt vírusom - régi rendszer leszerelése előtt pár nappal futtattam a nod 32-t " mélyreható vizsgálattal "
A telepítés utáni első indításkor a nod nem győzte a vörös ablakot betenni - erre a "mesterek" akik telepítették az újat gyorsan elviharzottak. Napokba telt mire használhatóvá tettem a gépet, de még most is van rajta - a memória fertőzött, akciót nem tud a nod végrehajtani -
Ez csak az előzmény, innentől kezdve én voltam a balga, mert nem csináltam egy tabularazat - nem telepítettem újra a rendszert - sajnos nem találjuk az eredeti rendszerlemezt -

és egyszer csak jött a baj.
a második vinyóra egyik napról a másikra, minden különösebb előzmény nélkül a gépem azt írta ki, hogy az "E meghajtóban lévő lemez nincs megforrmázva, megformázom e most "
természetesen nem, elkezdtük vizsgálgatni a gépet, sajnos a lemezt szabad területűnek jelöli - annak ellenére hogy szinte tele volt.

Vissza lehet-e nyerni a rajta lévő agyagot vagy nagy fájdalmamra sok-sok fénykép, és kisvideo - megismételhetetlen főleg családi dolgok - végleg elvesztek ?
Bocsi a terjedelemért, de azt hiszem így teljes a kép.
Kérem szíves segítségét egy a témához értőtől, az én tudásom szerény és véges .


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 29)

*Svarcz*

ha betudod szerezni ezt a programot valahogy akkor talan vissza tudsz mindent hozni abbol amit ugy hiszel hogy elveszett. Esetleg keress hasonlo progit ha ezt nem tudod beszerezni.

http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizardpro/


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 29)

svarc írta:


> P III -as géppel...



Első nekifutásként az új vinyót ki.
Utána minden tekintetben tisztába tenni a gépedet. A memória rezidens programok esetében valószínüleg nem lesz egyszerű a dolog, de minden megoldható.
Addig, amíg nem működik rendesen a gép a másik winyót nem kellene bele sem tenni. Én igazából azt javasolnám, hogy egy másik gépen kellene megpróbálkozni vele, ott hátha életre kelthető.
Az új internetszolgáltatót -levélben- természetesen kártérítéssel fenyegetve, meg kellene támadni, és persze amíg nem csinálnak semmit, egy fillért sem fizetni.

Vígasztalásul annyit, hogy nekem pár hónapja "szállt" el egy 500 Gb-os teljesen új winyó. Mivel én azért félig-meddig megfogadom a szakemberek tanácsát, és állandóan többféleképpen mentek mindent, olyan nagy kár azért nem ért.
Persze a tyúk és a tojás esete itt is fennáll, mert, ha cd-re mentünk, az kisimul, a winyó meg drága és az is elpusztul.


----------



## svarc (2008 Május 29)

*Köszönet...*

... a tanácsokért !
Természetesen kivettük a gépből - mobil reck-ben van (volt), és másik gépen próbálkozik a barátom - még nem tudok eredményt
Most átküldöm neki a "romesz" által küldött linket.
Köszi mégegyszer !


----------



## svarc (2008 Június 3)

*kedves " romesz "*

hálám kísérje minden lépésedet !

a tipped tuti volt - gyorsan megtaláltam a program szabad változatát - adatok lementve - a winchester természetesen tönkrement, de az már a kutyát sem érdeli !

Köszönöm !


----------



## netuddki2 (2008 Június 4)

*Miért nem tud a fórummotor email-t küldeni?*

Üdv!

Miért nem tud a fórummotor email-t küldeni? Így elég nehéz azt visszaigazolni...


Egyéb:
Az Adathelyreállító Program (csupa nagybetűvel) pedig az R-Studio.
A hozzá tartozó weblap meg a www.serials.ws, csak ott óvatosan az időnként előforduló vírusokkal.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 5)

netuddki2 írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Miért nem tud a fórummotor email-t küldeni? Így elég nehéz azt visszaigazolni...
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 8)

b.p. írta:


> :mrgreen: Ami más program van (winamp), azzal olyan 56 kb/s-mal tudom letölteni.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Előző este a Download.com-on találtam valamit, elkezdtem letölteni, egy trójait kaptam. Vírusirtás, kémprogi irtás, fél éjjel ment az ellenőrző futtatás. Hát úgy megörültem, hogy a Realplayernek van ilyen lehetősége és ráadásul 256 kb/s.mal tudtam leszedni.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Egész este az első két felvonást hallgatom a letöltött első diszkről... nem gondoltam, hogy a 3.-4.-et levédték volna... (Nabuccoról van szó)
> 
> Esetleg van tipped, hogy mit próbáljak meg?



Furák vagytok.  Rengeteg erre alkalmas program van. Lehet keresni például így: download free audio cd to mp3 program. Vagy meglátogathatjátok egy számítástechnikai újság internetes oldalát és ott a multimédiás programokkal foglalkozó részben kutakodhattok. Ez azért jó, mert egy-egy cikk elolvasásából valószínűsíteni lehet, hogy az adott program megfelelő-e számotokra vagy sem. Nekem mindig azt mondják, a kereső a barátunk. Ha kell valami, csak beírod, mit szeretnél, és már ott is van előtted. Persze válogatni már időigényes is lehet, de még mindig gyorsabb, mint egy fórumon kérdezni és napokat, heteket várni. Plusz ennek a módszernek legalább két előnye van: az egyik az, hogy tanulhattok, ami által a látókörötök is tágul, a másik pedig az, hogy örömöt érezhettek, amikor egyedül oldjátok meg a feladatot. Természetesen a módszernek vannak hátrányai is, melyek az ember önmagának állított korlátaiból és az idő létének - és hiányának - feltételezéséből tevődnek össze. 

Egyébként mit jelentenek az 56 kb/s és a 256 kb/s? Annyira nehezen olvassa a lejátszó a lemezt, hogy ekkora az adatátviteli sebesség   , vagy ez az mp3 bitrátája? A másodikra tippelek.  Az érték elvileg akkora kell legyen, amekkorát beállítasz (gondolom, a RealPlayer-nél is be lehet állítani). A Winamp tud pl. Ogg Vorbis és FLAC formátumokba is kódolni. A FLAC veszteségmentes tömörítés, vagyis megőrzi a cd hangminőségét. Bármely nem Express verziójú Nero 6 (valószínűleg az újabb verziók is, nem tudom) alkalmas hang cd mp3 formátumba való másolására (ráadásul LAME kódolót használ). A Nero-t csak azért említettem meg, mert elterjedt és használható szoftver. A Windows Media Player is alkalmas lehet a feladatra, bár én szinte sosem használom és ajánlani sem tudom, hogy bárki is használja. 

Egyelőre ennyi. Figyelmetekbe ajánlom, hogy a saját tapasztalatunk többet ér, mint akármelyik másik emberé.


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 8)

bolondpoli írta:


> Figyelmetekbe ajánlom, hogy a saját tapasztalatunk többet ér, mint akármelyik másik emberé.



Annak ellenére, hogy az általad leírtakkal teljesen egyetértek, vedd figyelembe, hogy itt az emberek (szerintem) több mint 90 %-a, felhasználó szintű kapcsolatban van a gépével. 
A jószándék vezérli Őket, hogy megosszák másokkal azt, amilyük van. Egy zene enkódolása nem is "nagy durranás" ahhoz képest, hogy itt vannak olyanok akik kívánságra digitalizálnak több száz vagy ezer oldalas műveket, ami lássuk be, elég időidényes tevékenység.

És a lényeg... ez a fórum, elsősorban az emberi kommunikációról szól.
Legyen az időjárás, elmúlás, misztikum, zene, emlékek vagy akár a sufni-tunning. Mert elvileg társaloghatnánk a szomszéddal arról, hogy mit csinál pl. a kutyája, de nincs kutyálya. Ellenben egy több száz vagy ezer kilóméterre levő embertársunk kutyálya szintén állandóan a széklábát rágja és vele meg lehet beszélni ezt a problémát. Ettől olyan színes ez a fórum, mint amilyen.

ui.:
Ha belegondolsz, Te sem véletlenül csöppentél ide


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 9)

mammut írta:


> Annak ellenére, hogy az általad leírtakkal teljesen egyetértek, vedd figyelembe, hogy itt az emberek (szerintem) több mint 90 %-a, felhasználó szintű kapcsolatban van a gépével.
> A jószándék vezérli Őket, hogy megosszák másokkal azt, amilyük van. Egy zene enkódolása nem is "nagy durranás" ahhoz képest, hogy itt vannak olyanok akik kívánságra digitalizálnak több száz vagy ezer oldalas műveket, ami lássuk be, elég időidényes tevékenység.
> 
> És a lényeg... ez a fórum, elsősorban az emberi kommunikációról szól.
> ...



A gép megismerésére és szeretetére buzdítok!  Köszönöm, hogy elfogadtok/megtűrtök/stb.!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 9)

bolondpoli írta:


> Furák vagytok.  Rengeteg erre alkalmas program van. Lehet keresni például így: download free audio cd to mp3 program. Vagy meglátogathatjátok egy számítástechnikai újság internetes oldalát és ott a multimédiás programokkal foglalkozó részben kutakodhattok. Ez azért jó, mert egy-egy cikk elolvasásából valószínűsíteni lehet, hogy az adott program megfelelő-e számotokra vagy sem. Nekem mindig azt mondják, a kereső a barátunk. Ha kell valami, csak beírod, mit szeretnél, és már ott is van előtted. Persze válogatni már időigényes is lehet, de még mindig gyorsabb, mint egy fórumon kérdezni és napokat, heteket várni. Plusz ennek a módszernek legalább két előnye van: az egyik az, hogy tanulhattok, ami által a látókörötök is tágul, a másik pedig az, hogy örömöt érezhettek, amikor egyedül oldjátok meg a feladatot. Természetesen a módszernek vannak hátrányai is, melyek az ember önmagának állított korlátaiból és az idő létének - és hiányának - feltételezéséből tevődnek össze.
> 
> Egyébként mit jelentenek az 56 kb/s és a 256 kb/s? Annyira nehezen olvassa a lejátszó a lemezt, hogy ekkora az adatátviteli sebesség   , vagy ez az mp3 bitrátája? A másodikra tippelek.  Az érték elvileg akkora kell legyen, amekkorát beállítasz (gondolom, a RealPlayer-nél is be lehet állítani). A Winamp tud pl. Ogg Vorbis és FLAC formátumokba is kódolni. A FLAC veszteségmentes tömörítés, vagyis megőrzi a cd hangminőségét. Bármely nem Express verziójú Nero 6 (valószínűleg az újabb verziók is, nem tudom) alkalmas hang cd mp3 formátumba való másolására (ráadásul LAME kódolót használ). A Nero-t csak azért említettem meg, mert elterjedt és használható szoftver. A Windows Media Player is alkalmas lehet a feladatra, bár én szinte sosem használom és ajánlani sem tudom, hogy bárki is használja.
> 
> Egyelőre ennyi. Figyelmetekbe ajánlom, hogy a saját tapasztalatunk többet ér, mint akármelyik másik emberé.


 
 Drága Jó Bolondpoli!
Onnan indultam, hogy a monitoron megjelent az Index nyitóoldala, a "rendszergazdám" felállt a géptől és közölte: "ime az internet, tessék használni egészséggel!" 65 éves vénasszony létemre azóta 20GB-nyi zenét töltöttem le, mindenféle programokat letöltööttem és használtam, kémprogramokat és vírustámadásokat éltem túl, szóval én meg vagyok elégedve a saját internetes működésemmel, aminek természetesen vannak korlátai. 
Amikor úgy érzem, hogy eljutottam addig, hogy már egyedül nem megy, akkor kérdezek. Szerencsémre akadnak kedves emberek, akik nálam lényegesen otthonosabban mozognak ebben a közegben és kisegítenek információkkal. Ahogyan sok esetben én segítek a nálam is gyakorlatlanabbaknak. Én természetesnek veszem, hogy nem tudhat mindenki mindent, kérlek, nézd el nekem te is.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 10)

b.p. írta:


> Én természetesnek veszem, hogy nem tudhat mindenki mindent, kérlek, nézd el nekem te is.



 Kérlek, ne légy kishitű!


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 12)

b.p. írta:


> Drága Jó Bolondpoli!
> Onnan indultam, hogy a monitoron megjelent az Index nyitóoldala, a "rendszergazdám" felállt a géptől és közölte: "ime az internet, tessék használni egészséggel!" 65 éves vénasszony létemre azóta 20GB-nyi zenét töltöttem le, mindenféle programokat letöltööttem és használtam, kémprogramokat és vírustámadásokat éltem túl, szóval én meg vagyok elégedve a saját internetes működésemmel, aminek természetesen vannak korlátai.
> Amikor úgy érzem, hogy eljutottam addig, hogy már egyedül nem megy, akkor kérdezek. Szerencsémre akadnak kedves emberek, akik nálam lényegesen otthonosabban mozognak ebben a közegben és kisegítenek információkkal. Ahogyan sok esetben én segítek a nálam is gyakorlatlanabbaknak. Én természetesnek veszem, hogy nem tudhat mindenki mindent, kérlek, nézd el nekem te is.



Ha itt lennél velem...


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 12)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ha itt lennél velem...



b.p. gondja az, ha beteszi a cd-t az írja a fránya windows, hogy üres, holott laknak rajta.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 12)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ha itt lennél velem...


 Köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 12)

mammut írta:


> b.p. gondja az, ha beteszi a cd-t az írja a fránya windows, hogy üres, holott laknak rajta.


kiss


----------



## bogyoseo (2008 Június 12)

sziasztok tudnátok nekem is tanácsot adni?
én szeretném a két laptop-omat összekötni úgy hogy a másikon is menjen az internet vettem is egy olyan kábelt ami direkt 2 gép összekötéséhez kell,de összedugtam és semmi fogalmam sincs hogy mit kell csinálni tovább.nemtudom hogy az számit-e hogy olyan mobil internetem van ami egy surf stick-ről megy.kérlek adjatok tanácsot nekem


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 12)

mammut írta:


> b.p. gondja az, ha beteszi a cd-t az írja a fránya windows, hogy üres, holott laknak rajta.



Lehet, hogy a CDex jól látja, mert - ha jól tudom - nem a Windows beépített lemezkezelő módszerét használja.  Remélem, b.p. majd megosztja velünk a tapasztalatait, és akkor picivel okosabbak leszünk. Azért írtam a CDex-ről, mert a RealPlayer és a Winamp ezirányú képességeit nem ismerem jól.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 12)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm



 Ha valamit nem értesz (stb.), kérdezz nyugodtan. Amit írtam, az csak a "Szia! Kedvesnek tűnsz. Mizu? " jellegű rész volt.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 12)

bogyoseo írta:


> sziasztok tudnátok nekem is tanácsot adni?
> én szeretném a két laptop-omat összekötni úgy hogy a másikon is menjen az internet vettem is egy olyan kábelt ami direkt 2 gép összekötéséhez kell,
> 
> *Gondolom ez "cat5" kábel.*
> ...



Nekem angolnyelvű az xp-m ha megfelel letudom irni a lépéseket úgy.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 12)

svarc írta:


> hálám kísérje minden lépésedet !
> 
> a tipped tuti volt - gyorsan megtaláltam a program szabad változatát - adatok lementve - a winchester természetesen tönkrement, de az már a kutyát sem érdeli !
> 
> Köszönöm !



Orulok hogy segitett a tippem. 
Sajnos ugyan ezt nem tudtam a noverem gepen alkalmazni. Elvesztett minden adatot


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 13)

bogyoseo írta:


> sziasztok tudnátok nekem is tanácsot adni?
> én szeretném a két laptop-omat összekötni úgy hogy a másikon is menjen az internet vettem is egy olyan kábelt ami direkt 2 gép összekötéséhez kell,de összedugtam és semmi fogalmam sincs hogy mit kell csinálni tovább.nemtudom hogy az számit-e hogy olyan mobil internetem van ami egy surf stick-ről megy.kérlek adjatok tanácsot nekem


Ha legalább win98-ad van akkor F1 (help) és ott keress rá az "Internetbeállítások megadása az internetkapcsolat megosztásához" , esetleg "internetkapcsolat megosztása" vagy ehhez hasonló témára.
Kiegészítésként annyit, hogy, ha hálózati kábelt vettél (ez az a "Cat-os" -egyébként RJ-45 fejjel) akkor csak a krossz kábel lesz a jó ( nem rossz, hanem cross, azaz fordított bekötésű), mert egyébként az összekapcsoláshoz kell egy HUB, vagy switch, ami alaphangon 8-10 ezer körül már kapható (nem kell komolyabb tudású). De van egy olyan megoldás is, hogy ugyanennyiért egy router nevű ketyerét veszel, amihez általában 4 gép csatlakoztatható hálókártyával (a HUB, meg a switch 6, vagy n*6, azaz 12 vagy 24 gépes is lehet, de otthonra minek?).
viszont a mobil interneted valószínüleg USB-s tehát csak akkor fogod tudni mindkét gépen használni, ha mindkét gép be van kapcsolva.
Amennyiben soros, vagy paralel kábelt vettél, az eleve 2 gép közötti kommunikációra szolgál (csak jóval kisebb sebességgel, mint a hálókártyánál), akkor is az F1 részt olvasd át mert ugyanaz alkalmazandó


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Július 2)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudja valaki megmondani hogy Acrobat Reader-ben írt pdf-et hogy tudom átírni úgy hogy doc legyen? (Lehet hogy én vagyok hülye de nekem nem ment!)


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 2)

A Reader-ben eleve nem lehet írni, de a teljes verziós pdf programok általában képesek átkonvertálni.


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 2)

666Saci666 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudja valaki megmondani hogy Acrobat Reader-ben írt pdf-et hogy tudom átírni úgy hogy doc legyen? (Lehet hogy én vagyok hülye de nekem nem ment!)



Adobe Acrobat Pro akarmelyik verizoja kepes atrakni Word-be a pdf filet, ha nincs jelszoval vedve. Ha vedett a file akkor nem fogod tudni megcsinalni sehogy.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 2)

Fel lehet törni a levédett pdf-et, csak egy kis progi kell hozzá.
Verziófrissítéssel pedig át lehet konvertálni doc-ba, ahogy ez előttem szólok már leírták


----------



## firtosi (2008 Július 2)

Van olyan ingyenes progi is ami PDF-t alakít át doc-ba, txt-be stb. Neten lehet találni .


----------



## nostredama (2008 Július 3)

*Most már pipa vagyok...* 
... a blogom felismer, használom, átmegyek máshova, se kinyitni, se hozzászólni nem tudok! Nem tudom, ki felügyeli....ja, és még a "számontartó" is vendégnek titulál.... szóval át kéne kergetni valami frissítőn, vagy varázslón a honlapot!
Bocs, hogy egy kicsit felkaptam a vizet, de 4 órája a semmit habosítom!

nostredama


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 3)

nostredama írta:


> *Most már pipa vagyok...*
> ... a blogom felismer, használom, átmegyek máshova, se kinyitni, se hozzászólni nem tudok! Nem tudom, ki felügyeli....ja, és még a "számontartó" is vendégnek titulál.... szóval át kéne kergetni valami frissítőn, vagy varázslón a honlapot!
> Bocs, hogy egy kicsit felkaptam a vizet, de 4 órája a semmit habosítom!
> 
> nostredama


_*egyszeru a megoldas, masold at egy uj blogba es nem lesz gondod*_​


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Július 4)

666Saci666 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudja valaki megmondani hogy Acrobat Reader-ben írt pdf-et hogy tudom átírni úgy hogy doc legyen? (Lehet hogy én vagyok hülye de nekem nem ment!)



Ha kicsit tudsz angolul, ez segít: http://www.google.hu/search?q=download+convert+pdf+to+doc+free


----------



## nice4411 (2008 Július 15)

Ez tényleg nem egyszerű.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Július 29)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni, mert lassan már begolyózok:mrgreen:
A barátnőm az én gépemen belépett a ch-ra a saját nevével, jelszavával. Azóta a gépem a legváratlanabb pillanatokban - amikor én használom - visszaugrik az ő felhasználónevére és azt veszem észre, hogy az üzenet, amit elküldök, már az ő nevén van.
Vagy pl. jön egy privim nekem, megnyitom, válaszolok rá, amikor elküldöm, akkor már az ő neve virít a privin.
Mi a frász ez? De már belépéskor is az ő felhasználóneve jön elő, ki kell léptetnem, utána tudok csak belépni, persze bejelölöm, hogy jegyezze meg a nevet, mégsem. Nagyon kellemetlen, nem győzöm az üziket kitörölgetni. Már teljesen skizo leszek.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.
Mit csináljak, hogy felejtse el, hogy valaki egyszer más névvel is belépett?
Előre is köszi a választ.kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 29)

Elég bonyolult, mert az IP cím alapján azonosít be.
Amikor bejelentkezett a barátnőd, felülírta az addigi beállításodat.
Valószínűleg a böngésződ jelszótárolójába is bekerült.

A legegyszerűbb és -elvileg- működő dolog az, ha kijelentkezel és teljesen visszamész a CH főoldaláig. Törlöd a belépési módodat, URL, kedvencek, könyvjelzők, stb. és bezárod a böngészőt. Én ezután, biztos ami biztos alapon, újra indítanám a gépet.

Ezek után jöhet a-főoldalról- a bejelentkezés.

Ha így nem sikerül átverni a böngésző jelszótárját... akkor kicsit bonyolultabb lesz a dolog.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Július 31)

De a legegyszerűbb, ha a barátnőd gyakran használja a gépet, hogy kreálsz neki egy saját belépési nevet (mármint a windowsba). Ha jön - felhasználő váltás (még csak ki sem kell lépned a sajátodból) és nincs keveredés.
A felhasználóváltás leggyorsabb módja windowsgomb(az a kis zászlós)+w .


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Augusztus 1)

A W valójában L.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Augusztus 1)

bolondpoli írta:


> A W valójában L.


Bocs. totál elírtam (a windows billentyű járt a fejemben)


----------



## tájdi (2008 Augusztus 3)

mammut írta:


> Elég bonyolult, mert az IP cím alapján azonosít be.
> Amikor bejelentkezett a barátnőd, felülírta az addigi beállításodat.
> Valószínűleg a böngésződ jelszótárolójába is bekerült.
> 
> ...


 
Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.kiss
Minden tanácsotokat kipróbáltam, biztos ami biztos alapon. Úgy tűnik, most minden rendben, hála Nektek.




és köszi Bolondpolinak is.



FLAMINGO írta:


> De a legegyszerűbb, ha a barátnőd gyakran használja a gépet, hogy kreálsz neki egy saját belépési nevet (mármint a windowsba). Ha jön - felhasználő váltás (még csak ki sem kell lépned a sajátodból) és nincs keveredés.
> A felhasználóváltás leggyorsabb módja windowsgomb(az a kis zászlós)+w .


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 5)

Mostanában szinte minden nap talál az Ad-Aware valami ocsmányságot a gépemen. Nem tudom elolvasni, hogy honnan jönnek, pedig nem lenne haszontalan tudni (csak az elérési útvonal elejét mutatja). 
A windows-nak, vagy az explorernek van valamiféle naplófájlja, ahonnan viszont ki lehet olvasni, hogy hol találta az irtó. Na, ezt a naplófájlt nem találom. Ha ebben tudna valaki segíteni...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Augusztus 5)

b.p. írta:


> Mostanában szinte minden nap talál az Ad-Aware valami ocsmányságot a gépemen. Nem tudom elolvasni, hogy honnan jönnek, pedig nem lenne haszontalan tudni (csak az elérési útvonal elejét mutatja).
> A windows-nak, vagy az explorernek van valamiféle naplófájlja, ahonnan viszont ki lehet olvasni, hogy hol találta az irtó. Na, ezt a naplófájlt nem találom. Ha ebben tudna valaki segíteni...


Ha a futó progi ikonjára kattintasz a jobb egérgombbal, általában megjelenik egy napló feliratú menü.


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 5)

Mert kell neked olyat használni 

Én réges-rég azért töröltem le, mert ha elment az utcán egy busz, már arra is riasztott 

Mondtam már, hogy cseréld le az explorert...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha a futó progi ikonjára kattintasz a jobb egérgombbal, általában megjelenik egy napló feliratú menü.



Köszönöm, de nem nyert, nem sikerül jobb gombbal elővarázsolni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 5)

mammut írta:


> Mert kell neked olyat használni
> 
> Én réges-rég azért töröltem le, mert ha elment az utcán egy busz, már arra is riasztott
> 
> Mondtam már, hogy cseréld le az explorert...


 
Mondtad, mondtad...! Persze, hogy mondtad!  Dehát gépügyileg nem vagyok teljes jogú állampolgár. Házi hálózat meg ilyenek... Ne tudd meg, milyen szigor van...  Nem véletlen, hogy itt merek kérdezni...


----------



## kata53 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Szervusztok akik tudtok segíteni!
Segítségre van szükségem. A Keresztény zene vers biblia topikomban nem csak én nem tudok bemenni sajnos más sem. Ugrál az oldal ez volt már máskor is, amikor bejönne elmegy. Sehol nincs ez csak nálam.
Kérlek benneteket, segítsetek.
Szeretettel:
Kata


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 13)

Az internetkapcsolatodat kellene felülvizsgálni, nálam tökéletesen működik.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Augusztus 14)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm, de nem nyert, nem sikerül jobb gombbal elővarázsolni.


Nekem avast van a gépen és van olyan menüpontja, hogy naplófájlok(pontosabban nézőke).


----------



## 666Saci666 (2008 Augusztus 16)

Nem tudjátok hogy honnan tudok olyan programot letölteni amivel a mobilomon is tudok ebook-ot olvasni?


----------



## tecra (2008 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!

Kis  segítségre van szükségem.
Meg tudná valaki mondani hogyan tudnám az otthoni két gépemet hálózatban használni? Adatokat szeretnék egyikről a másikra küldeni. Egyszer már működött a dolog, de akkor az egyiken linux vagy mi volt. Az egyik egy laptop a másik egy pc. Jelenleg közös netet használunk rajta routeren keresztül. Mindkettőn xp fut. 

Előre is köszönöm a nagyon részletes  választ!!!


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 17)

A vezérlőpultban van egy hálózati kapcsolatok ikon. Onnan egy varázsló segítségével be tudod állítani.
Lehetőleg azonos munkacsoport legyen és természetesen valamilyen megosztást is ki kell jelölni.


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket szeretném kérni.Egy olyan programot keresek amibe még lehet menteni dolgokat.Pl.képszerkesztéshez,még lehessen hozzáadni,kereteket,maszkokat,stb.A photoScapfé-val próbálkoztam,de nem sikerült.Bocsánat,ha érthetetlenül fogalmaztam.Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 2)

balika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A segítségeteket szeretném kérni.Egy olyan programot keresek amibe még lehet menteni dolgokat.Pl.képszerkesztéshez,még lehessen hozzáadni,kereteket,maszkokat,stb.A photoScapfé-val próbálkoztam,de nem sikerült.Bocsánat,ha érthetetlenül fogalmaztam.Előre is köszönöm.



GIMP.


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 2)

bolondpoli írta:


> GIMP.


 
KÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 2)

Most egy más kérdésre keresem a választ.A Yahoo Messengeren 2 email címem van.Mikor megnéztem azon az emailokat amiket nem igazán használok és vissza akartam térni a mindennap használatos email címre,nem fogad el.Az írja ki,hogy invalid.Nem értem,segítsetek ha tudtok.köszi


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 3)

balika írta:


> Most egy más kérdésre keresem a választ.A Yahoo Messengeren 2 email címem van.Mikor megnéztem azon az emailokat amiket nem igazán használok és vissza akartam térni a mindennap használatos email címre,nem fogad el.Az írja ki,hogy invalid.Nem értem,segítsetek ha tudtok.köszi



Buta kérdés: biztos, hogy mindent jól írtál be?


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)

Igen!De reggelre megjavult magától.A fene se tudja ezeket a csodákat.De köszönöm a segíteséget.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 5)

Gyerekek, hogyan tudok képernyő képet képként eltenni?
Egyelőre annyi megy, hogy PrtScr, és CTRL V. Ezzel viszont csak doc fájlba tudom berakni és szó nem lehet arról, hogy képként tudnám kezelni...


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 5)

> Gyerekek, hogyan tudok képernyő képet képként eltenni?
> Egyelőre annyi megy, hogy PrtScr, és CTRL V. Ezzel viszont csak doc fájlba tudom berakni és szó nem lehet arról, hogy képként tudnám kezelni...



szia! a kérdésedben ott van a válasz is
amennyiben PrtSC (printscreen) gombot használsz akkor a teljes képernyő képét vágolapra másolod! ez után ugy lessz belőle bármikor viszanézhető kép
ha elmented! ezt ugy teheted meg ha nem szeretnél külön progit telepiteni, hogy a windows képszerkesztőjét használod! vagyis a PAINT-t!!!
megnyitod a paint-t és oda ileszted be a képet ctrl-v ve!!! 

ez meg egy teljesen ingyenes nagyon jol használhato képlopo progi!

screenhunter


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 5)

bluebirds írta:


> szia! a kérdésedben ott van a válasz is
> amennyiben PrtSC (printscreen) gombot használsz akkor a teljes képernyő képét vágolapra másolod! ez után ugy lessz belőle bármikor viszanézhető kép
> ha elmented! ezt ugy teheted meg ha nem szeretnél külön progit telepiteni, hogy a windows képszerkesztőjét használod! vagyis a PAINT-t!!!
> megnyitod a paint-t és oda ileszted be a képet ctrl-v ve!!!
> ...


 
 Köszönöm a választ! A feladatban a legnehezebb a Paint kiásása volt, mert jóóóól el volt dugva. :mrgreen: De rendes kocaszámítógépes módjára felírtam egy cédulára az útvonalat, hogy visszataláljak!


----------



## shadow61 (2008 Szeptember 6)

... és ha valahová fel is akarod tenni a képet, célszerű, ha mentéskor .jpeg (.jpg) kiterjesztést használsz - ezáltal sokkal kisebb helyet is foglal el (... kB). A felesleges részeket pedig a szaggatott vonalas "ollóval" levághatod, a hasznos részt arrébb "cipeled" vele, stb.


----------



## yulianna (2008 Szeptember 7)

avans virusirtom van és nem tudja törölni a virusokat mindig hibát jelez,
nem tudja megnyitni meg nem tudja törölni és karanténba se tudja belerakni,
de azt kiirja hogy milyen virus név szerint is. ilyenkor mit lehet tenni ?


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 8)

pl. felteszel egy próbaverziós, de teljesértékű másik vírusirtót (pl. NOD) és azzal próbálkozol


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 8)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm a választ! A feladatban a legnehezebb a Paint kiásása volt, mert jóóóól el volt dugva. :mrgreen: De rendes kocaszámítógépes módjára felírtam egy cédulára az útvonalat, hogy visszataláljak!



De, ha a start menűben "kihúzod" pl. az e-mail programod ikonja alá, akkor azonnal eléred egy kattintással kiss


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 8)

yulianna írta:


> avans virusirtom van és nem tudja törölni a virusokat mindig hibát jelez,
> nem tudja megnyitni meg nem tudja törölni és karanténba se tudja belerakni,
> de azt kiirja hogy milyen virus név szerint is. ilyenkor mit lehet tenni ?



Hogy? véletlenül nem AVAST-ot akartál mondani?
Nos van egy jo hirem meg egy rossz... a jo hir, hogy az avast egy egész jo megbizható, könnyenkezelhető, ingyenes virusirto.... a rossz hir, hogy amit "beenged" azzal csak nehezen birkozik meg.... vagy épp sehogy...
DE mindig kiirja hogy melyik fájl fertözött a teljes utvonallal együtt!
nincs más dolgod mint manuálisan törölni a fertőzött fájlt!
például ezzel


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 8)

*bios reszetelese*

Sziasztok az a gondom hoyg rosszalkodik a gépem , nem engedi ujra telepiteni alandoan lefagy, és ujra telepiteskor kidob egy kék ablakot, akkor mikor a win telepitő ismeri fel a hardvérokat a gépben, es azt gondoltam hogy reszetelem a Biost de nincs rajta reszet Jamper, És azt akarom kerdezni hogy ha kiveszem a alaplap elemet ami a biost taplalja akkor ujra undul a biosz? és ezzel segithetek rajta??

Kőszi Udv degur

ezt a hibat irja xp ujra telepitesekor :: PCI.sys.address F748EONF RASEAT F7487000, DATASLAMP , 3B7D855C


----------



## Santane (2008 Szeptember 8)

bluebirds írta:


> Hogy? véletlenül nem AVAST-ot akartál mondani?
> Nos van egy jo hirem meg egy rossz... a jo hir, hogy az avast egy egész jo megbizható, könnyenkezelhető, ingyenes virusirto.... a rossz hir, hogy amit "beenged" azzal csak nehezen birkozik meg.... vagy épp sehogy...
> DE mindig kiirja hogy melyik fájl fertözött a teljes utvonallal együtt!
> nincs más dolgod mint manuálisan törölni a fertőzött fájlt!
> például ezzel


 
Ez mi? mármint a "például ezzel"? alatt lévő datás letöltés? 
Nekem is Avast-om van az XP-s gépemen, még nem nyalt be semmi vírust, de ha igen, akkor nekem is előfordulhat valami ilyen - gondolom 
Kérdésem: ezt a letöltendőt fenthagyod a datán - és így bármikor letölthetem, ha ilyen cipellőbe lépnék, vagy jobb előbb letölteni? 
De egyáltalán mi ez?


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 8)

degur írta:


> Sziasztok az a gondom hoyg rosszalkodik a gépem , nem engedi ujra telepiteni alandoan lefagy, és ujra telepiteskor kidob egy kék ablakot, akkor mikor a win telepitő ismeri fel a hardvérokat a gépben, es azt gondoltam hogy reszetelem a Biost de nincs rajta reszet Jamper, És azt akarom kerdezni hogy ha kiveszem a alaplap elemet ami a biost taplalja akkor ujra undul a biosz? és ezzel segithetek rajta??
> 
> Kőszi Udv degur
> 
> ezt a hibat irja xp ujra telepitesekor :: PCI.sys.address F748EONF RASEAT F7487000, DATASLAMP , 3B7D855C



Igen, ha kiveszed az elemet, törlődnek a beállítások. Ilyenkor újra be kell állítani a bios beállításait, ha esetleg szükséges. 

Mikor írja a hibát, mikor bebootol pl. cd-ről, vagy amikor már van grafikus felület? 

Van a gépben valamilyen kártya (hangkártya, videókártya, vinyóvezérlő, portbővítő, stb.)? Ha igen, vedd ki az összeset, ami nem kell a gép indulásához és így próbáld meg a telepítést. Ha van integrált hangkártya, videókártya, hálókártya, stb., tiltsd le a bios-ban. Persze csak azokat, amik nem kellenek az indításhoz. Az indításhoz kell: videókártya, vinyóvezérlő, usb (ha usb-s a billentyűzeted), esetleg floppyvezérlő, ha szükséges. Ezeken kívül minden mást letilthatsz/kivehetsz. Ha így sem jó, és pl. van egy integrált és egy normál videókártya, akkor tiltsd le az alaplapit és tedd be a normált, vagy fordítva. Ezt más eszközökkel is eljátszhatod. Ha így sem megy, vedd ki a memóriákat és csak egyet tegyél vissza. Esetleg futtathatsz egy memóriatesztet, amikor az összes memória bent van. Ennek a legegyszerűbb módja, ha a biosban kikapcsolod a gyors bekapcsolási öntesztet (Quick Power On Self Test, Quick POST), ha lehet. Ilyenkor bekapcsolás után tüzetesebben ellenőrzi a memóriát a gép. Ha ezen a teszten nem megy át a memória, akkor rossz valamelyik modul. Ha hiba nélkül lefut a teszt, engedélyezd újra a Quick POST beállítást és próbálkozz pl. a Memtest86 nevű memóriatesztelővel.


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 9)

Koszi valaszod, rajútem ojanra ha kiveszem a videokartyat akkor nem rosszalkodik, de vetem masik kartyat es azzal is epp ezt csinalja pedig mind keto uj kartya volt, eloszor volt ATI uj , ezzel is ezt csinalta, vetem most asus-t , de detto, nem lehetseges hogy a Pci expres, szlot rossz?, es ha kiveszem a kartyat , nem csinalja,
udv degur


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 9)

akkor restartol mikor mar van grafikus felulet, de akkor is szok mikor beinditok jatekot,
vagy ujra akarom telepiteni a xp-t es mikor olvassa be a hardver-eket akkor kidob egy keke ablakot sok koddal, es nem enged ujbol telepiten rendszert,van benne egy 320Gb-os hdd ata, es egy 250gb sata, ezen fut a rendszer,


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 9)

degur írta:


> Koszi valaszod, rajútem ojanra ha kiveszem a videokartyat akkor nem rosszalkodik, de vetem masik kartyat es azzal is epp ezt csinalja pedig mind keto uj kartya volt, eloszor volt ATI uj , ezzel is ezt csinalta, vetem most asus-t , de detto, nem lehetseges hogy a Pci expres, szlot rossz?, es ha kiveszem a kartyat , nem csinalja,
> udv degur



Nem hinném, hogy valamilyen fizikai hiba lenne a csatlakozóban. Szemmel láthatóan ép?  A memóriákat ellenőrizted? 

Milyen Windows XP-t szeretnél telepíteni? Valahol azt olvastam, SP2-es telepítő kell a PCI-Express-hez. Ha videókártya nélkül jó és nem SP2-s a telepítő, akkor telepítsd fel a Windows-t videókártya nélkül és utána telepítsd fel az SP2-t vagy az SP3-at, amelyik tetszik, utána tedd be a videókártyát.


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 9)

hat ma igy is probaltam hogy kivetem a videokartyat, de akkor se enged telepiteni, de az a erdekes hogy ma a linuxot engedte telepiteni es most ubuntun futok, ez erthetetlen, xp-t nem engedi de a linuxot igen, ezt nem ertem,, ha kivetem a kartyat akkor is epp ugyanazt a hibat irja, de most feltetem a linuxot azt meg simam elfogadta,


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 9)

hat ma igy is probaltam hogy kivetem a videokartyat, de akkor se enged telepiteni, de az a erdekes hogy ma a linuxot engedte telepiteni es most ubuntun futok, ez erthetetlen, xp-t nem engedi de a linuxot igen, ezt nem ertem,, ha kivetem a kartyat akkor is epp ugyanazt a hibat irja, de most feltetem a linuxot azt meg simam elfogadta,


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 9)

ma igy is probaltam hogy kivetem a videokartyat, de akkor se enged telepiteni, de az a erdekes hogy ma a linuxot engedte telepiteni es most ubuntun futok, ez erthetetlen, xp-t nem engedi de a linuxot igen, ezt nem ertem,, ha kivetem a kartyat akkor is epp ugyanazt a hibat irja, de most feltetem a linuxot azt meg simam elfogadta,


----------



## DjPremier (2008 Szeptember 15)

Milyen géped van és milyen VGA-val probáltad?


----------



## degur (2008 Szeptember 18)

*hello*

szia kőszi ma megoldotam, 98-assal sikerult formatalni a hdd-ét és igy ujrol fel tudtam teni a xp, és ma nem rosszalkodik, de szerintem az volt a gond hogy egyik hdd-ata masik sat, amiota csak a sata van benne semi gond vele, majd veszek extrém hdd bobozt és erőll fogom hasznalni,

udv degur THX


----------



## svarc (2008 Szeptember 23)

*kérek egy kis segítséget !*
a fényképezőgépem nem vesz fel hangot, így a videoim némák.tud-e valaki valami egyszerű, könnyen kezelhető hangszerkesztőt,vagy videoszerkesztőt amivel utólag hangot tudnék varázsolni alájuk ? -zenére, szövegre gondolok

köszi a segítséget !


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 23)

Alapvető kérdés, hogy milyen formátumú a video.


----------



## svarc (2008 Szeptember 23)

mammut írta:


> Alapvető kérdés, hogy milyen formátumú a video.




köszönve figyelmedet :
a video formátuma: .mov _ lejátszó:Quick Time Player

a gép tipusa : Nikon COOLPIX L4
egyébként szeretem ezt a gépet, könnyen kezelhető és egy szemüvegtokban elfér

üdvözlettel " svarc "


----------



## pulikuta (2008 Szeptember 23)

sziasztok, hátha tudna valaki segíteni...."magyarország egy jó hely" a lányom fizikus, keres egy életlehetőséget, talán Kanadában, beszél angolul, hátha van ötletetek


----------



## pulikuta (2008 Szeptember 23)

vagy mondjatok egy másik fórumot, ahol valaki figyelne rám


----------



## pulikuta (2008 Szeptember 23)

bocs, nem tudtam, hogy itt senki sem kanadai..


----------



## fallenangelgirl (2008 Szeptember 23)

hali.nekemnincs


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 23)

pulikuta írta:


> vagy mondjatok egy másik fórumot, ahol valaki figyelne rám


Figyelj, az a számítógépes szekció. És nem kocsma, ahol azonnal, de adjuramisten foglalkozni kell a betérővel. A Torontói munka topik majdnem jó hely lenne, ha oda a kérdésedet és nem az indulataidat írtad volna. Standapityere ott sem kapsz választ, ugyanis Kanada és Magyarország között tisztes időeltolódás van. 
Olvasni, az nem merült fel benned? Rengeteg információ van pl. a Bevándorlásban.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 23)

svarc írta:


> köszönve figyelmedet :
> a video formátuma: .mov _ lejátszó:Quick Time Player
> 
> a gép tipusa : Nikon COOLPIX L4
> ...


 
Nos, a mov elég barátságtalan formátum. Videó vágásban profik Ulead és Pinacle termékeket használnak.
Nem adtak hozzá CD-n / DVD-n semmilyen light verziójú szoftvert?
Nem írtad, mi a végcél, milyen formátum, min néznéd?


----------



## kuni11 (2008 Szeptember 23)

szia.. segitenél? hogyan tudom letölteni a zenéket? köszi


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 23)

Két nap türelem és 20 hozzászólás. De ne szemetelj tele más topicokat, amire sajnos van példa. Pl. beköszönhetsz az új vagyok topicba, elolvashatod a hogy lehetek állandó tag topicot, esetleg játszál néhány bugyuta szójátékot, ott nem szólnak le és legyárthatod a szükséges hozzászólást.
Persze a konkrét témákra is reagálhatsz. És az utolsó hozzászólás után némi türelem, míg a rendszer átvezet az állandó tagok táborába.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Szeptember 23)

pulikuta írta:


> sziasztok, hátha tudna valaki segíteni...."magyarország egy jó hely" a lányom fizikus, keres egy életlehetőséget, talán Kanadában, beszél angolul, hátha van ötletetek


 
Szia
Irjal privit a Donnanak az o ferje kutato fizikus hatha van valami otlete.
Erdemes a bevandorlasi topicot is atnezni hatha talal valami szamara jo megoldasi lehetseget.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Szeptember 23)

pulikuta írta:


> bocs, nem tudtam, hogy itt senki sem kanadai..


 
figyelemmel kene venni,hogy eleg nagy az idoeltolodas is neha aludni is szoktunk.


----------



## svarc (2008 Szeptember 23)

Smicii írta:


> Nos, a mov elég barátságtalan formátum. Videó vágásban profik Ulead és Pinacle termékeket használnak.
> Nem adtak hozzá CD-n / DVD-n semmilyen light verziójú szoftvert?
> Nem írtad, mi a végcél, milyen formátum, min néznéd?



a géphez csak képszerkesztőt adtak cd-n meg a lejátszó programot
számítógépen szoktuk megnézni, mert megy a neten keresztül is fájlmegosztón.
formátumváltoztatáson nem gondolkodtam - vélem minőségromlással jár, az a 
mugy is "gyenge" film
köszi a figyelmedet !


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 24)

Nos, diskurzust folytattam gugli apóval és azt súgta a fülembe, hogy a Magx Video deluxe Plus az a szoftver, ami kellene Neked.
Gondolom csak emiatt nem szeretnél Apple platformra váltani. Rákerestem az általam is látogatott bolhapiacokra, de éppen senki sem kínálta cserére.

Ha esetleg valakinek tudsz extra bejáratot a zugpiacra, azért itt egy link, hátha
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=magix+video+deluxe+15


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

svarc írta:


> formátumváltoztatáson nem gondolkodtam...



Pedig pl. avi-ba "viszonylag" egyszerű lenne megoldani a gondodat, mert ahhoz rengeteg ingyenes szoftver van.


----------



## svarc (2008 Szeptember 24)

mammut írta:


> Pedig pl. avi-ba "viszonylag" egyszerű lenne megoldani a gondodat, mert ahhoz rengeteg ingyenes szoftver van.



...és ezt hogyan tegyem - nyílván valami konvertáló program kellene hozzá
bocs hogy a támára már ennyire rácuppantam - főleg rátok, akik vagytok kedvesek velem tölteni az időt -,

persze közben én is kutakodok !


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 24)

svarc írta:


> ...és ezt hogyan tegyem - nyílván valami konvertáló program kellene hozzá
> bocs hogy a támára már ennyire rácuppantam - főleg rátok, akik vagytok kedvesek velem tölteni az időt -,
> 
> persze közben én is kutakodok !


 
mov2avi - ra hegyekben fogod kapni a találatokat, azonban, mint ahogy már érezted, minden konverzió óhatatlanul minőségromlással jár.
Közvetlen szerkesztéssel (minden szerkesztő előbb tömörítetlen formátumba hozza az anyagot és azt szerkeszti) egy lépcső kimarad.
Tehét mov -> avi -> kibontás, szerkesztés - > újratömörítés.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 24)

svarc írta:


> köszönve figyelmedet :
> a video formátuma: .mov _ lejátszó:Quick Time Player
> 
> a gép tipusa : Nikon COOLPIX L4
> ...



Ha jól tudom, a mov csak egy tároló formátum (ugyanúgy, mint az avi), a videó és a hang külön van benne. Én valami olyan programot keresnék, amivel a .mov fájlban lévő videó és hang sávokat (nem tudom, mi az igazi nevük ki lehet cserélni.


----------



## rozsizsofi (2008 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!
Van egy problémám, és azt remélem, lesz itt valaki, aki tud segíteni. Van néhány .avi fájlom,amiket szeretnék lejátszani, de egyik lejátszómmal (Windows Media Player, Winamp, Inter Video DVD, QuickTime player) sem működik a dolog. Ha valamit csinál, akkor is csak a hangot játsza le. Addig eljutottam, hogy valamilyen kodeket kéne leöltenem, de nem tudom milyet, honnan... Tudtok nekem segíteni?
Előre is köszönet: Zsófi


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

bolondpoli írta:


> Én valami olyan programot keresnék,



Ilyen programok léteznek mac-re, de mi most pc-t bökdösünk.


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

rozsizsofi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudtok nekem segíteni?
> Előre is köszönet: Zsófi



Szerintem ez megoldja a problémádat:

http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/62341/


----------



## rozsizsofi (2008 Szeptember 24)

mammut írta:


> Szerintem ez megoldja a problémádat:
> 
> http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/62341/



Köszönöm! Bár buta kérdés, de mindegyik fájlt töltsem le, vagy csak az egyik kell?


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

Smicii írta:


> minden konverzió óhatatlanul minőségromlással jár.



Hülye hasonlattal élve... ha rossz helyen van egy fal, veszteség nélkül nem tudod lebontani és újra felépíteni.


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

rozsizsofi írta:


> Köszönöm! Bár buta kérdés, de mindegyik fájlt töltsem le, vagy csak az egyik kell?



A klcodec417f.exe szerintem bőven elég.

A többi, amúgy is csak előző verzió.


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 24)

Nem kell semmit állítgatnod, úgyis csak azt teszi fel, ami a gépedhez kell.


----------



## rozsizsofi (2008 Szeptember 24)

mammut írta:


> A klcodec417f.exe szerintem bőven elég.
> 
> A többi, amúgy is csak előző verzió.



Köszi, köszi, köszi, kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Végre működik!!!! :-D 

Puszi: kiss Zsófi kiss


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 25)

mammut írta:


> Ilyen programok léteznek mac-re, de mi most pc-t bökdösünk.



Nem szabad meghátrálni. Aki keres, talál.  QuickTime Pro van Windowsra is. Elvileg a feladatra is alkalmas. De biztos van ingyenes megoldás. Csak idő kérdése rátalálni.


----------



## antonia (2008 Szeptember 25)

Van egy albumom amelyben a számok aac formátumban vannak, ezt kellene mp3-ba átalakitani, mert a Media Player nem ismeri fel az aac-t. Tudtok valamilyen ingyenes programot amivel megoldható az átalakitás? (Media Converterrel probáltam de sikertelen volt valamiért)


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 25)

Sajnos az ilyen "elvarázsolt" formátumok ingyenesen nem konvertálhatók.

http://www.audiotool.net/EaseAudioConverter/index.htm

Más fajta lejátszó ill. plugin meghallgathatóvá teszi.


----------



## antonia (2008 Szeptember 25)

Hát ha lassan is de erre rájöttem, letöltöttem a Winampot nem tudom a rendszergazda "boldog" lesz-e ettől. Szerettem volna megosztani a zenét másokkal is de igy nem tudom ide feltölteni. Azért köszönöm a gyors választ.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 25)

antonia írta:


> Hát ha lassan is de erre rájöttem, letöltöttem a Winampot nem tudom a rendszergazda "boldog" lesz-e ettől. Szerettem volna megosztani a zenét másokkal is de igy nem tudom ide feltölteni. Azért köszönöm a gyors választ.



szia! Ezzel probáltad már?
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1031229&postcount=47


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 25)

Told fel ide, szívesen átforgatom.


----------



## antonia (2008 Szeptember 25)

Hát épp az a baj hogy nem lehet feltölteni, azt irja ki hogy nem létező fájl.


----------



## Natasa112 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Hogykell zenét konvertálnii? :O:O


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 25)

Mit szeretnél és mire?


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 26)

antonia írta:


> Van egy albumom amelyben a számok aac formátumban vannak, ezt kellene mp3-ba átalakitani, mert a Media Player nem ismeri fel az aac-t. Tudtok valamilyen ingyenes programot amivel megoldható az átalakitás? (Media Converterrel probáltam de sikertelen volt valamiért)



Switch Audio File Converter. Nem tudom, milyen minőséget produkál. 

Neroval is lehet konvertálni, ha van Nerod.


----------



## antonia (2008 Szeptember 26)

Kedves Smicii erről lenne szó, megtennéd hogy "átdolgozod" mp3-ba?

http://rapidshare.com/files/148230874/Andr__Rieu_-_La_vie_est_belle.rar
Megpróbáltam mindent amit javasoltatok de lehet túl béna vagyok, nem sikerült.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 26)

antonia megtörtént, PM és link ment.


----------



## Anami79 (2008 Október 1)

Sziasztok!
Az Angol - Tanuljunk együtt szórakozva c. fórumról (7. oldal, angol nyelvstúdió a téma megjelölés) letöltöttem egy cd-t, 14 db tömörített fájl (winrar), amelyek leszedése viszonylag sok időbe került, viszont nem tudok vele, mit kezdeni. A mappa bin fájlokat tartalmaz, és nekem gőzöm sincs, hogy lehetne ezeket használhatóvá tenni.
Tudtok segíteni?
Köszi


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 2)

Anami79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az Angol - Tanuljunk együtt szórakozva c. fórumról (7. oldal, angol nyelvstúdió a téma megjelölés) letöltöttem egy cd-t, 14 db tömörített fájl (winrar), amelyek leszedése viszonylag sok időbe került, viszont nem tudok vele, mit kezdeni. A mappa bin fájlokat tartalmaz, és nekem gőzöm sincs, hogy lehetne ezeket használhatóvá tenni.
> Tudtok segíteni?
> Köszi



Valószínűleg ki kell őket írni cd-re, vagy felcsatolni egy virtuális cd-emulátorral.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 2)

bolondpoli írta:


> Valószínűleg ki kell őket írni cd-re, vagy felcsatolni egy virtuális cd-emulátorral.


 
Több CD-s progi esetén ne zavard be az erdőbe a mountolással 
Ki kell írni CD-re. De lenni (kellene) a bin fájlok nevével megegyező cue kiterjesztésű fájloknak is.
Milyen progival szoktál karcolni?

Hoppá, az oldal 7, nem a CD darab. Akkor ha van szabad hely mountolhatsz is...


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 2)

Smicii írta:


> Milyen progival szoktál karcolni?



Általában Neroval.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 2)

Anami79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az Angol - Tanuljunk együtt szórakozva c. fórumról (7. oldal, angol nyelvstúdió a téma megjelölés) letöltöttem egy cd-t, 14 db tömörített fájl (winrar), amelyek leszedése viszonylag sok időbe került, viszont nem tudok vele, mit kezdeni. A mappa bin fájlokat tartalmaz, és nekem gőzöm sincs, hogy lehetne ezeket használhatóvá tenni.
> Tudtok segíteni?
> Köszi



Egy könyvtárba töltötted le mind a tizennégy fájlt, és a Nyelvstudi__3_CD.part01.rar nevű fájlt nyitottad meg, ugye? Hány darab bin fájl van? Mi a nevük? Mekkora a méretük? Másmilyen fájl nincs?


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Október 3)

*Játék*

Hello! Nekem az a kérdésem, hogy miért van az, hogy bizonyos játékoknál (internetről töltött) gondol eggyet a gép és kilép! Semmi hibaüzi, semmi figyelmeztetés csak kilép! Miért lehet?


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 3)

Mert nincs ingyenebéd! Vedd meg és nem fog.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 3)

Bundy1984 írta:


> Hello! Nekem az a kérdésem, hogy miért van az, hogy bizonyos játékoknál (internetről töltött) gondol eggyet a gép és kilép! Semmi hibaüzi, semmi figyelmeztetés csak kilép! Miért lehet?



Milyen játékok? Más játékoknál nem csinálja? Mindig kb. ugyanannyi idő után lép ki? Milyen géped van (processzor, memória, videókártya) és milyen operációs rendszert használsz? Tuningolva van a processzor vagy a videókártya? De még mielőtt ezekre a kérdésekre válaszolnál, futtass le egy memóriatesztet. Innen letöltheted a _Memtest86+_ nevű memóriatesztelőt. Egy iso fájlt (_Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)_) tölts le, írd ki cd-re, majd bootolj be a cd-ről és ellenőriztesd a memóriát. Egy darabig el fog tartani, de megéri.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Október 3)

> Bundy1984	Játék
> Hello! Nekem az a kérdésem, hogy miért van az, hogy bizonyos játékoknál (internetről töltött) gondol eggyet a gép és kilép! Semmi hibaüzi, semmi figyelmeztetés csak kilép! Miért lehet?



klikk start menü- vezérlőpult - programok hozzáadása/törlése - kiválasztod a játék nevét - eltávolitás!  sok macera után ugy is ez lessz....


----------



## qaspar (2008 Október 5)

sziasztok

Mono wav hangfájlból hogyan tudok mp3-at készíteni?


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 5)

qaspar írta:


> csak akkor kapok pontos választ a keresésre, ha már letelt a 20 hozzászólásom?
> 
> Akkor most mit kell tennem, hogy egyáltalán lássam, hogy itt megtalálom-e az általam keresett dalt?



Nem hiszem. Talán csak ki kell tapasztalni a kereső lehetőségeit. 

Google-lel próbáltál itt keresni?


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 6)

qaspar írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Mono wav hangfájlból hogyan tudok mp3-at készíteni?



Bármilyen mp3 kódolóval.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 6)

qaspar írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Mono wav hangfájlból hogyan tudok mp3-at készíteni?


 
Legegyszerúbben winamppal. csak legyen fenn lehetőleg a lame mp3 codec pack.
Ha ezek vannak és érdekel, folytatom.


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 7)

...hát azért annál vannak sokkal egyszerűbbek is...


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 7)

Nos, látom van más, aki konkrét és pontos segítséget ad, így nem ártom többet bele magam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Október 7)

Smicii írta:


> Nos, látom van más, aki konkrét és pontos segítséget ad, így nem ártom többet bele magam.


Meg ne orrolj!
Több szem többet lát...
És csak nyugodtan segédkezz b.p.-éknek ha ráérsz


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 7)

mammut írta:


> ...hát azért annál vannak sokkal egyszerűbbek is...



Az egyszerűség relatív. Például minek telepítsek egy könnyen használható kódoló alkalmazást, ha olyan programmal is megcsinálhatom, ami már eleve a gépen van? De egy ismeretlen embernek "nehéz" választ adni, ha valamit szeretne elvégezni, mert nem ismerjük a szokásait, az általa használt programokat. Ilyenkor általában azt ajánljuk, ami szerintünk a legkönnyebben kezelhető számára. És, hogy kinek mi tűnik a legkönnyebbnek, az változó. 

Az eredeti feladatról az jutott eszembe, hogy valami olyan wav állománya lehet gaspar-nak, ami esetleg tömörítve van, és megpróbált mp3-at készíteni belőle, de pl. a kódoló amivel próbálkozott, csak a tömörítetlen wav fájlokat kezeli. Persze ez csak fantáziálás.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Meg ne orrolj!
> Több szem többet lát...
> És csak nyugodtan segédkezz b.p.-éknek ha ráérsz


 
1. Nem 20-as gyűjtő és már kezdem megszokni, hogy arra nem kell reagálni, mert nem érdekli.

2. Ha ilyen informatív segítséget ad, hogy bármilyen akármivel, meg van ám jobb is, akkor boldoguljon vele.

3. Másik topicon felhúztak, mert rögtön elkezdtek kötekedni...


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Október 17)

Egy kis segítség most nekem is elkelne. Az örökös veszekedések elkerülése végett, vásároltam egy Wifi routert, hogy tudjunk egyszerre többen is netezni. Minden jól működik, csak valami nem tiszta. A laptop gépen, ha kapcsolódni akarok a hálózathoz, akkor kiad egy listát, hogy milyen hálózatokat talált, és kiválaszthatom, hogy melyikre akarok csatlakozni. Nem csak a sajátomat látom, valaki a szomszédságban szintén ilyesmit használhat. Viszont ha én látom a szomszédét, akkor Ő is láthatja az enyébet, és mivel a routeren van beállítva a szolgáltatóhoz való jelszó, és azonosító, így akár csatlakozhatna is az én internethozzáférésemmel a netre. Ha én ezt nem szeretném, akkor tudok-e ez ellen tenni valamit, mertnem nagyon találtam ilyen megoldási lehetőséget a router beállításainál.?


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 18)

Pedig van. Védheted jelszóval vagy MAC szűréssel is. Milyen típusú routered van?
Egyébként ha semmit nem állítottak rajta, valóban simán "lopható" a net.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 28)

Megint csacska kérdés.
Az újratelepített gépemen próbálom helyreállítani az eddigi rendet. Az elmentett buherált  Winrart nem tudom életrecsiholni. A sikerrel felélesztett Totalcommander nem hajlandó .rar fájlokkal foglalkozni. 

Kérdés: tud-e valaki megoldást .rar fájlok kibontására vagy létrehozására inkluzíve a nagy fájlok darabolását. 

Köszönet a jószándékért is.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 28)

b.p. írta:


> Megint csacska kérdés.
> Az újratelepített gépemen próbálom helyreállítani az eddigi rendet. Az elmentett buherált  Winrart nem tudom életrecsiholni. A sikerrel felélesztett Totalcommander nem hajlandó .rar fájlokkal foglalkozni.
> 
> Kérdés: tud-e valaki megoldást .rar fájlok kibontására vagy létrehozására inkluzíve a nagy fájlok darabolását.
> ...



Milyen a buherált WinRAR? Tört? Mi történik, amikor nem tudod életrecsiholni? 

Ha letöltöd a WinRAR próbaverzióját, harminc (vagy valamennyi napig használhatod ingyen és legálisan. Utána is használhatod, de a WinRAR a fájlkezelő-részének indításakor jelzi, hogy regisztrálhatnád, ha volna kedved. A 7-Zip egy szabad szoftver, és elég sok mindent tud. Ha akarod, kipróbálhatod. Ezeket nem ismerem, de ingyenesek: TUGZip, IZArc. 

Nem ismerem a Total Commandert. Valószínűleg valamilyen modult kell hozzá letölteni, vagy pedig be kell állítani, hogy hol van a rar formátumú fájlokat kezelő program. Segítség. 

Milyen biztonsági másolatot készítettél? Legjobb úgy biztonsági másolatot készíteni, hogy a programok beállításai is benne legyenek. Tulajdonképpen a beállítások sokkal értékesebbek, mint maguk a programfájlok. A WinRAR a beállításokat (beleértve a megvásárlást igazoló kulcsot is) a rendszerleíró-adatbázisban, illetve a felhasználói profil valamelyik könyvtárában tárolja. A Total Commandernél választható, hová mentse a beállításokat, ha jól tudom. Vagyis, ha a biztonsági másolatodban megvannak a megfelelő állományok, mindent visszaállíthatsz olyanra, mint régen volt.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 29)

bolondpoli írta:


> Milyen a buherált WinRAR? Tört? Mi történik, amikor nem tudod életrecsiholni?
> 
> Ha letöltöd a WinRAR próbaverzióját, harminc (vagy valamennyi napig használhatod ingyen és legálisan. Utána is használhatod, de a WinRAR a fájlkezelő-részének indításakor jelzi, hogy regisztrálhatnád, ha volna kedved. A 7-Zip egy szabad szoftver, és elég sok mindent tud. Ha akarod, kipróbálhatod. Ezeket nem ismerem, de ingyenesek: TUGZip, IZArc.
> 
> ...


 
 Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszönöm!


----------



## Delíz (2008 Október 30)

*elakadtam*

SOS Kérlek mondd meg mit csináltam rosszul, hogy a WORD dokumentumomból a kijelölt novellámat a másolás után nem tudtam beilleszteni a novellapályázat megfelelő helyére ,ide a canadahun.com -ba? Köszönöm, Delíz


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Október 31)

Delíz írta:


> SOS Kérlek mondd meg mit csináltam rosszul, hogy a WORD dokumentumomból a kijelölt novellámat a másolás után nem tudtam beilleszteni a novellapályázat megfelelő helyére ,ide a canadahun.com -ba? Köszönöm, Delíz



A Jegyzettömbbe be tudod illeszteni a kimásolt szöveget? Ha igen, illeszd be oda, aztán onnan másold ide.   Vagy a Worddel mentsd szöveg formátumban (txt) a dokumentumot, majd nyisd meg Jegyzettömbbel, ahonnan biztosan ki tudod másolni. 

Ezzel elvileg meg van oldva a feladat. Az eredeti kérdésedhez tartozó válaszra magadnak kell rájönnöd, vagy majd valaki megmondja, aki használ Word-öt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 November 2)

Delíz írta:


> SOS Kérlek mondd meg mit csináltam rosszul, hogy a WORD dokumentumomból a kijelölt novellámat a másolás után nem tudtam beilleszteni a novellapályázat megfelelő helyére ,ide a canadahun.com -ba? Köszönöm, Delíz


A word formázás nem html formázás.
A txt pedig teljességgel formázatlan.
Lehet, hogy valamelyik word vezérlő karakter megzavarja a CH feltöltő rendszerét.
Én is Polli módszerét javaslom, vagy ha mndenképp akarsz több betűtípust, dőlt betűt...stb. akkor html formátumba ments és azt töltsd fel - már ha a CH rendszere engedi. (bevallom novellát még nem próbáltam feltölteni.)


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 18)

Sziasztok
Egy kis segítségre lenne szükségem...Elmondaná valaki, hogyan tudok letölteni a youtuberól? Esetleg ha még azt is elárulnátok, hogy az onnan feltöltött videót más honlapról hogyan tudom letölteni....?
Sajnos nem tudok angolul....
Előre is köszi


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 18)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Egy kis segítségre lenne szükségem...Elmondaná valaki, hogyan tudok letölteni a youtuberól? Esetleg ha még azt is elárulnátok, hogy az onnan feltöltött videót más honlapról hogyan tudom letölteni....?
> Sajnos nem tudok angolul....
> Előre is köszi


 
Van profi módszer is, az enyém olyan parasztos.
1. kitörlöm az összes kukit és ideiglenes fájlt.
2. végignézem a videot.
3. Megkeresem az ideiglenes fájlok között, a nevéből és méretéből lehet tudni, és áthúzom a dokumentumaim közé.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 November 19)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Egy kis segítségre lenne szükségem...Elmondaná valaki, hogyan tudok letölteni a youtuberól? Esetleg ha még azt is elárulnátok, hogy az onnan feltöltött videót más honlapról hogyan tudom letölteni....?
> Sajnos nem tudok angolul....
> Előre is köszi



http://www.google.hu/search?q=videó+letöltés+youtube  Firefox-szal ezt használom: Fast Video Download.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 19)

Hálás köszönet mindenkinek kiss


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 19)

b.p. írta:


> Van profi módszer is, az enyém olyan parasztos.
> 1. kitörlöm az összes kukit és ideiglenes fájlt.
> 2. végignézem a videot.
> 3. Megkeresem az ideiglenes fájlok között, a nevéből és méretéből lehet tudni, és áthúzom a dokumentumaim közé.



Kicsit zavarban vagyok, mert ezen a környéken a kukinak semmi köze a számítástechnikához....:mrgreen: Konkrétan mire gondolsz? És hol találom az ideiglenes fileket?
kiss


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 19)

bolondpoli írta:


> http://www.google.hu/search?q=videó+letöltés+youtube  Firefox-szal ezt használom: Fast Video Download.



Ez nekem való szájbarágós, köszi kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 November 20)

Kijuma írta:


> Konkrétan mire gondolsz?
> kiss



A sütikre gondolt enyhe tájszólással kedves b.p.. Így már remélhetőleg eléggé magyarul van.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 20)

Kijuma írta:


> Kicsit zavarban vagyok, mert ezen a környéken a kukinak semmi köze a számítástechnikához....:mrgreen: Konkrétan mire gondolsz? És hol találom az ideiglenes fileket?
> kiss


 
Explorerrel tudom. Picit zavarban vagyok én is, mert az újonnan telepített explorerem kicsit másként csinálja, mint a régebbi, lehet, hogy máshol más szöveg kíséri az elágazásokat.

Nálam most:
Eszközök
Internetbeállítások
Az Általános lapon: Böngészési előzmények
-a Törlés gombbal lehet törölni a cookie-kat (kukikat:mrgreen és ideiglenes fájlokat
-a Beállítások 
Fájlok megtekintése és máris a szemed elé tárulnak az ideiglenes fájlok.
A mennyiségükből meglátod, hogy praktikus volt az elején törölni az eddigieket, mert még maradt annyi, hogy csak na.

Ha áthúztad a végignézett videofájlt a dokumentumaid közé, és a Mediaplayer nem tudja megnyitni, hagyatkozz rá a kereső programra. Nekem a Realplayert találta alkalmasnak a megnyitásra, és az le is játssza a youtube-os videokat.

:mrgreen: Olyan ez, mint a cipőfűző megkötése. Leírva rémesen bonyolult.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 20)

b.p. írta:


> :mrgreen: Olyan ez, mint a cipőfűző megkötése. Leírva rémesen bonyolult.


Nagyon köszönöm, kedves vagykiss


----------



## hegyekel (2008 November 21)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Egy kis segítségre lenne szükségem...
> Előre is köszi


 
Véleményem szerint a legegyszerűbb - én így csináltam - letölteni a *RealPlayer 11*-et, mely *telepítéskor* megkérdezi: le akarod-e vele tölteni/játszani a YouTube file-ket? Kipipálod, hogy igen, ettől kezdve, ha a YouTube-n egy számot elindítasz, az egér-nyilat a képre téve, a lejátszott video fölött megjelenik a felirat: "Download This Video"
Rákattintasz és már tölti is le a *Dokumentumok\Videók\RealPlayer Downloads mappába. *
Innen bármikor lejátsza a RealPlayer11.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 21)

hegyekel írta:


> Véleményem szerint a legegyszerűbb - én így csináltam - letölteni a *RealPlayer 11*-et, mely *telepítéskor* megkérdezi: le akarod-e vele tölteni/játszani a YouTube file-ket? Kipipálod, hogy igen, ettől kezdve, ha a YouTube-n egy számot elindítasz, az egér-nyilat a képre téve, a lejátszott video fölött megjelenik a felirat: "Download This Video"
> Rákattintasz és már tölti is le a *Dokumentumok\Videók\RealPlayer Downloads mappába. *
> Innen bármikor lejátsza a RealPlayer11.



Nagyon köszönöm kiss


----------



## kozbenjaro (2008 November 24)

Szeretném ha segítenétek.
mindenhova be tudok lépni de 2 napja az ezotér le és feltöltésekbe nem ezt írja ki
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 49449 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231
mit tegyek üdv. ZE
*


----------



## kozbenjaro (2008 November 24)

kozbenjaro írta:


> Szeretném ha segítenétek.
> mindenhova be tudok lépni de 2 napja az ezotér le és feltöltésekbe nem ezt írja ki
> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 49449 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231
> mit tegyek üdv. ZE
> *




Email címre kérhetném a választ azaz oda is [email protected] 

köszönöm


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 25)

Kevés az allokálható memória. (Jó kis káromkodás, igaz?)
Nézd meg, mik futnak a háttérben. Minden, ami nélkülözhető lődd ki, illetve el se indítsd.
Nézd meg a virtuális memória beállítását. 
Pontosabb segítséghez több adat is kellene. (Oprendszer, fizikai memória)


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 November 26)

Smicii írta:


> Kevés az allokálható memória. (Jó kis káromkodás, igaz?)
> Nézd meg, mik futnak a háttérben. Minden, ami nélkülözhető lődd ki, illetve el se indítsd.
> Nézd meg a virtuális memória beállítását.
> Pontosabb segítséghez több adat is kellene. (Oprendszer, fizikai memória)



Nem mintha értenék hozzá, de szerintem a megoldási lehetőség a CanadaHun-nál van. 

Felhasználói oldalról talán a fórum beállításainak megváltoztatása eredményt hozhat. Ha mégsem, a _keresés_ funkciót használva esetleg elolvashatóak a hozzászólások.


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 26)

bolondpoli írta:


> Nem mintha értenék hozzá, de szerintem a megoldási lehetőség a CanadaHun-nál van.
> 
> Felhasználói oldalról talán a fórum beállításainak megváltoztatása eredményt hozhat. Ha mégsem, a _keresés_ funkciót használva esetleg elolvashatóak a hozzászólások.


 
Hozzáértés nélkül olvasd el a hibaüzenetet és értelmezd.
Kb olyan, mintha megállna az autód a Szeged tábla előtt, mert elfogyott az üzemanyagod. Attól nem fog elindulni, ha átírod a táblát Pécsre.


----------



## finyus1 (2008 November 26)

*Segítség!*

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék előre is elnézést kérni biztos sok h-get fogok kérdezni, de teljesen új vagyok itt.
Lányaimmal szeretnék külföldön letelepedni, ezért szeretnék ismerősöket, esetleg barátokat keresni. Sajnos elég sok dologgal nem vagyok tisztába kellene valaki aki jártas a Kanadai letelepedés, munkavállalás, közlekedés egészségügyi ellátás stb.-ben. 
Szerintetek kihez fordulhatnék? Honnan tudom ki él kinn? 
Kérlek benneteket segítsetek.
Üdv. Finyus


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 26)

finyus1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék előre is elnézést kérni biztos sok h-get fogok kérdezni, de teljesen új vagyok itt.
> Lányaimmal szeretnék külföldön letelepedni, ezért szeretnék ismerősöket, esetleg barátokat keresni. Sajnos elég sok dologgal nem vagyok tisztába kellene valaki aki jártas a Kanadai letelepedés, munkavállalás, közlekedés egészségügyi ellátás stb.-ben.
> ...


 
Van az ilyen jellegű információkra egy külön alfórum. Javaslom, olvasgasd, mert azt hiszem, amit lehet, azt már megkérdezték és választ is kaptak rá. Ha az olvasás után is van kérdésed, ott tedd fel, bizton számíthatsz válaszra. 
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/f66-bevndorls.html


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 November 26)

Smicii írta:


> Hozzáértés nélkül olvasd el a hibaüzenetet és értelmezd.
> Kb olyan, mintha megállna az autód a Szeged tábla előtt, mert elfogyott az üzemanyagod. Attól nem fog elindulni, ha átírod a táblát Pécsre.



Miért tenném?  Bár kb. úgy csináltam.  Ha szinte semmit nem tudok semmiről, akkor is egyértelmű, hogy a hibaüzenet(ek)ben lévő elérési út nem fordulhat elő túl nagy gyakorisággal a CanadaHun látogatóinak fájlrendszereiben. 

Nem olyan.


----------



## KATG (2008 November 26)

Sziasztok!
Azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy a Jatekok ingyenesek vagy fizetni kell ha hasznalni akarom a Jatekok programot?
Koszonom elore is valaszotokat.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 26)

KATG írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy a Jatekok ingyenesek vagy fizetni kell ha hasznalni akarom a Jatekok programot?
> Koszonom elore is valaszotokat.


Nohát én most a kedvedért belementem. Nem kért pénzt. 
Javaslom, ha odáig fajulna a dolog, hogy egyszercsak pénzt kér, akkor lépj ki belőle időben. Addigis jó szórakozást!


----------



## KATG (2008 November 27)

Koszonom a valaszod b.p.. Szeretem a computeres jatekokat.


----------



## KATG (2008 November 28)

Arra a kerdesemre szeretnek meg valasztkapni hogy hogyan lehet a legegyszerubben megtalalni a keresett forumot?Amikor beirom a cimet a forum keresobe semmit nem talal.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 November 28)

KATG írta:


> Arra a kerdesemre szeretnek meg valasztkapni hogy hogyan lehet a legegyszerubben megtalalni a keresett forumot?Amikor beirom a cimet a forum keresobe semmit nem talal.



Ha mindent jól állítottál be, mégsem találja, akkor olyan szavakra érdemes keresni, amelyekre emlékszel az adott témából. Ha pontosan emlékszel egy mondatra, az még jobb. 

De használhatod a Google-t is valahogy így: 

```
http://www.google.hu/search?q=site:canadahun.com+ezt+keresem
```
Ha a Google oldaláról szeretnél keresni, akkor ezt írd a keresés mezőbe (a "site:" után nem kell szóköz): 

```
site:canadahun.com ezt keresem
```


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 November 29)

KATG írta:


> Arra a kerdesemre szeretnek meg valasztkapni hogy hogyan lehet a legegyszerubben megtalalni a keresett forumot?Amikor beirom a cimet a forum keresobe semmit nem talal.


Ne a teljes címet írd be, csak egy jellemző szavát (pl foci, fotó,...stb), ha helyesen írtad (pontosabban úgy ahogy a téma megnevezésében van -pl, Gumiszoma) akkor kiad legalább egy találatot, de lehet, hogy többet is. Abból kiválaszthatod a keresettet.
A teljes elnevezés beírásánál elírhatod és ezért nem ad ki találatot.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 29)

KATG írta:


> Arra a kerdesemre szeretnek meg valasztkapni hogy hogyan lehet a legegyszerubben megtalalni a keresett forumot?Amikor beirom a cimet a forum keresobe semmit nem talal.


No, akkor jövök én a parasztos megoldással. Explorerem van, abban vannak kedvencek. Hát a fontos topikokat kirakom én kedvencnek, amíg meg nem tanulom, hogy hol keressem.


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 29)

b.p. írta:


> No, akkor jövök én a parasztos megoldással. Explorerem van, abban vannak kedvencek. Hát a fontos topikokat kirakom én kedvencnek, amíg meg nem tanulom, hogy hol keressem.


 
Nem parasztos, hanem célszerű és ésszerű...


----------



## KATG (2008 November 29)

Koszonom valaszotokat. Az nem baj hogy a gepemen nincs magyar billentyuzet csak angol? A gep akkor is tudni fogja mit keresek pl. ha ekezetes szo?


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 29)

KATG írta:


> Koszonom valaszotokat. Az nem baj hogy a gepemen nincs magyar billentyuzet csak angol? A gep akkor is tudni fogja mit keresek pl. ha ekezetes szo?


 Nem fogja tudni. A kis és nagy betűket tudja, de az ékezeteseket nem. Ebből adódik a kretivitást igénylő feladat: olyan részleteket találni, amiket tud. 
A wordben írt könyvekbe úgy teszek "könyvjelzőt", hogy beírom: ITTT így három t-vel. Ebből biztosan nincs több, így elsőre megtalálja! :mrgreen:
A csukó szögletes zárójel az én gépemen ALT g lenne, ha a Gugli le nem foglalta volna magának. Vagyis elvileg nem tudok csukó szögletes zárójelet. :mrgreen: Nade rajtam nem fog ki! ] ] ] Látod?! CTRL C-vel leszedem onnan, ahol van és bemásolom oda, ahol kell! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Találd ki, hogyan és mit írj be a keresőbe, hogy oda juss, ahová szeretnél! Jó kreatívkodást kívánok!


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 29)

In "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Google\Google Desktop\Preferences"
create a DWORD value named "hot_key_flags".
Setting this value to:
- "0" disables both Ctrl-Alt-G and Windows-G
- "1" disables Windows-G, but leaves Ctrl-Alt-G enabled
- "2" disables Ctrl-Alt-G, but leaves Windows-G enabled
- Removing the key or setting the value to "3" or higher will enable
both keys.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 29)

Smicii írta:


> In "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Google\Google Desktop\Preferences"
> create a DWORD value named "hot_key_flags".
> Setting this value to:
> - "0" disables both Ctrl-Alt-G and Windows-G
> ...


 
Köszönöm!


----------



## KATG (2008 December 1)

Koszonom! Most mar sikerul megtalalni a keresett forumokat csak most azt nem ertem hogy miert ven az hogy ha pl:tobb oldalas a forum pl:345 es en ra klikkelek a 345-re be jon az az oldal utana ha rakattintok a 344. oldalra ha ott akarom elolvasni mi van akkor nem a 344. oldal jon be hanem a legelso. Miert van ez?


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 1)

Gondolom van az enyhén fogyatékos fórummotor és az agyonterhelt szívességi programozó.
Lehet filozófálni az okokról, de célszerűbb használni a bevált kerülőutakat.
Ha a címsorban jól beazonosítható az oldalszám, célszerű azt átírni a megfelelőre, meg lehet szokni.


----------



## vighzita (2008 December 7)

*Smicii*

Kedves Smicii!
Én is hasonló proplémával küszködök, mint az előttem szóló. Hiába választok oldalt, az általad ismertetett okok miatt( terhelség, stb. ) engem is visszadob az első oldalra. Szívesen választanám a kerülő utat, de mit is kell csinálnom? Kérlek segíts, mert számomra nem egyértelmű ( "Ha a címsorban jól beazonosítható az oldalszám, célszerű azt átírni a megfelelőre" ). 
Köszönettel: vighzita


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 7)

Ennek a témának az előző oldalra mutató linkje ez:
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2508&page=11

A vége page=11. Ha ezt átírod, az adott oldalra visz.


----------



## vighzita (2008 December 7)

*Smicii*

Sikerült! Minden rendben.Köszönöm szépen.
Üdv.: vighzita


----------



## Pinkhardycat (2008 December 9)

Sziasztok! tudom buta kérdés d emiért van az h olvasok egy formuot lépnék a köv oldalra mondjuk már a 4.oldalon tartok amikor visszaugrik az 1.oldalra?????akárhova lépek mindig az elsöre ugrik.elég bosszantó.


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 9)

Olvas itt vissza, hátha...


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 13)

Kérlek, segítsetek, ha ismeritek a FlashGetet.
A Data javaslatára letöltöttem és használom. Beállítottam, hogy max. 3 letöltés egyszerre. Beírom a 3 címet (Data, többrészes letöltés), el is indítom mind a hármat. Letölti az elsőt és leáll, a 2.-at és a 3.-at töröltnek jelöli. Ha újra indítom, elindul a letöltés arról a címről is, amit töröltnek jelöl. Szeretném, ha sorra venné a következőt és nem kellene minden alkalommal újra elindítanom.
Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 14)

Nos, az ilyen ingyenes tárhelyek nem szeretik, ha egyszerre több file-t töltenek le egyszerre egy helyről. És azt sem szeretik, ha egy file-t több szálon.
Tehát egyszerre egy file-t tölts és a datara állítsd be, hogy csak 1 szálon.


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 14)

b.p. írta:


> Kérlek, segítsetek, ha ismeritek a FlashGetet.
> A Data javaslatára letöltöttem és használom. Beállítottam, hogy max. 3 letöltés egyszerre. Beírom a 3 címet (Data, többrészes letöltés), el is indítom mind a hármat. Letölti az elsőt és leáll, a 2.-at és a 3.-at töröltnek jelöli. Ha újra indítom, elindul a letöltés arról a címről is, amit töröltnek jelöl. Szeretném, ha sorra venné a következőt és nem kellene minden alkalommal újra elindítanom.
> Mit csinálok rosszul?



Így jár az, aki nem hallgat siriusB barátnéjára és nem az USDownloadert választja letöltő programnak.:mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 14)

Smicii írta:


> Nos, az ilyen ingyenes tárhelyek nem szeretik, ha egyszerre több file-t töltenek le egyszerre egy helyről. És azt sem szeretik, ha egy file-t több szálon.
> Tehát egyszerre egy file-t tölts és a datara állítsd be, hogy csak 1 szálon.


Értem. Köszönöm. De akkor minek is a letöltésvezérlő? Mert így közvetlenül is le bírom tölteni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 14)

siriusB írta:


> Így jár az, aki nem hallgat siriusB barátnéjára és nem az USDownloadert választja letöltő programnak.:mrgreen:


Köszönöm a tippet, azt hiszem, megfogadom. Tudod, azt hittem, ha a Data ajánlja, akkor ott működnie kell. Dehát ez sem hit kérdés...


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 14)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm a tippet, azt hiszem, megfogadom. Tudod, azt hittem, ha a Data ajánlja, akkor ott működnie kell. Dehát ez sem hit kérdés...



http://data.hu/get/856384/USDownloader.exe.html


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 14)

b.p. írta:


> Értem. Köszönöm. De akkor minek is a letöltésvezérlő? Mert így közvetlenül is le bírom tölteni.


 
Persze, ha ott ülsz és lesed, mikor van éppen kész és kezded a következőt. A jól beállított letöltésvezérlő azonban "felügyel" helyetted,


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 14)

siriusB írta:


> http://data.hu/get/856384/USDownloader.exe.html


 
Húberendes vagy! Köszönöm, leszedtem. Már csak installálni kell.


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 December 14)

Kedves PC guruk!
Kérlek segitsetek hogyan tudnék egy kettévágott avis filmet ujbol összeilleszteni!!!???
Előre is köszönöm nektek!


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 14)

b.p. írta:


> Húberendes vagy! Köszönöm, leszedtem. Már csak installálni kell.



Lehet, hogy rosszul rémlik, de úgy emlékszem ezt még installálni sem kell, csak kicsomagolni, aztán a zöld kis karikára kattintani a mappába, majd a linkeket a tálcán levő ugyanolyan zöld karikára való kattintással (csak most az egér jobb gombjával!) bemásolni. Utána mehetsz aludni, csak a gépet hagyd bekapcsolva.


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 15)

SPIRIFERI írta:


> Kedves PC guruk!
> Kérlek segitsetek hogyan tudnék egy kettévágott avis filmet ujbol összeilleszteni!!!???
> Előre is köszönöm nektek!


 
VirtualDub-bal.


----------



## pusadly (2008 December 16)

Sziasztok!
Photoshop CS3-hoz keresek keygen-t, légyszi ha valaki rendelkezik ilyen serial number generálóval legyen olyan kedves ossza meg velem, a netről félek csak úgy letöltögetni...nagy segítség lenne. Köszönöm!


----------



## renta (2008 December 16)

rájött már vki mi ez??
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 50744 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 16)

renta írta:


> rájött már vki mi ez??
> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 50744 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*


 
Szólok, mert látom, senki nem tudja. Te vagy a harmadik, akinek rövid időn belül ez 1231-es sor bajt okoz. 
Tippek voltak, többnyire az, hogy nálad a baj, kevés a memóriád. Kapcsold le a párhuzamosan futó feladatokat, meg ilyenek. Holtboztosra senki nem mondott semmi. Nekem meg gyanus, hogy harmadjára fordul elő rövid időn belül.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 December 16)

b.p. írta:


> Szólok, mert látom, senki nem tudja. Te vagy a harmadik, akinek rövid időn belül ez 1231-es sor bajt okoz.
> Tippek voltak, többnyire az, hogy nálad a baj, kevés a memóriád. Kapcsold le a párhuzamosan futó feladatokat, meg ilyenek. Holtboztosra senki nem mondott semmi. Nekem meg gyanus, hogy harmadjára fordul elő rövid időn belül.



A fórum üzemeltetői majd biztosan megoldják, ha lesz rá erőforrásuk/szándékuk/akármijük. Az az igazság, a hibát jelző emberek közül valószínűleg senki nem vette a fáradtságot, hogy utánanézzen, kb. mi is lehet ez a hiba. Pedig nem olyan nagy dolog utánanézni. Ha nem tudok valamit, de tudni szeretném, utánanézek. Azt hiszem, az internet kiváló lehetőséget ad erre, sokan mégsem élnek vele. Nem szemrehányásnak szántam a mondókámat, hanem figyelemfelkeltésnek.


----------



## emoke.molnar (2008 December 18)

Sziasztok!

Segítsetek! új vagyok itt és nem tudom hogy hogyan lehetne itt bármit is letöltteni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 18)

emoke.molnar írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítsetek! új vagyok itt és nem tudom hogy hogyan lehetne itt bármit is letöltteni.


Most már csak várd ki a jogot.  Többeknek sikerült, így ne add fel!


----------



## SPIRIFERI (2008 December 18)

*avi*



Smicii írta:


> VirtualDub-bal.


Nagyon köszönöm a választ!!!


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 20)

Tiszteletem

Két kérdésem lenne, az egyik:ADSL, Dinamikus ip esetén , hogyan tudom kivülről elérni a router mögötti gépem? A másik: online sreamet hogyan lehetne mp3-ba elmenteni, pl videoklipnek csak a hangját?


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 20)

harlyngton írta:


> Tiszteletem
> 
> Két kérdésem lenne, az egyik:ADSL, Dinamikus ip esetén , hogyan tudom kivülről elérni a router mögötti gépem? A másik: online sreamet hogyan lehetne mp3-ba elmenteni, pl videoklipnek csak a hangját?


 
Mit értesz elérésen? Távvezérlésre az ingyened Logmein-t ajánlom. (www.logmein.com).


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 20)

harlyngton írta:


> Tiszteletem
> 
> Két kérdésem lenne,...A másik: online sreamet hogyan lehetne mp3-ba elmenteni, pl videoklipnek csak a hangját?



Videó és zene stream rögzítésére tudom ajánlani ezt a kis ingyenes progit, nagyon ügyes * itt*  találod,
hangsávot kiszedni és konvertálni más formátumba pedig * ezt*  tudom ajánlani.


----------



## ThomAce (2008 December 21)

b.p. írta:


> Szólok, mert látom, senki nem tudja. Te vagy a harmadik, akinek rövid időn belül ez 1231-es sor bajt okoz.
> Tippek voltak, többnyire az, hogy nálad a baj, kevés a memóriád. Kapcsold le a párhuzamosan futó feladatokat, meg ilyenek. Holtboztosra senki nem mondott semmi. Nekem meg gyanus, hogy harmadjára fordul elő rövid időn belül.


 

Sziasztok!

Csapjunk is bele a lecsóba...

_rájött már vki mi ez?? <- Ofkósz
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 50744 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*_

_Ez azt jelenti, hogy a PHP megpróbált lefoglalni 50744 (Ez akár lehet "további" 50744 bájt, mert már futott a folyamat.) bájtot, de a maximálisan engedélyezett memóriaméret 67108864 bájt. Ez egyébként 64MB, ami nem túl sok, ha több weblap is üzemel az adott szerveren._

_A megoldást ilyen esetek elkerülése végett dolgoztam ki egy egyszerűen applikálható rendszert, amely tulajdonképpen egy gyorsítótárazást valósít meg. No de ez nem a reklám helye._

_A lényeg csupán annyi, hogy a kiszolgálón nem szabadult fel elég memória a PHP lefutásához. Így a weblap helyett csak ez az üzenet fogadja a kedves júzert._


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 21)

ThomAce írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Csapjunk is bele a lecsóba...
> 
> ...


 
AHA! Nomostan nekem (meg gondolom más laikusnak) csak az nem világos, hogy a gond a fórumnál keletkezik, vagy a "júzer" gépén.


----------



## ThomAce (2008 December 21)

b.p. írta:


> AHA! Nomostan nekem (meg gondolom más laikusnak) csak az nem világos, hogy a gond a fórumnál keletkezik, vagy a "júzer" gépén.


 
Természetesen - a szerverből adódóan - a fórumnál keletkezik.
Tehát nem a kedves nézelődő számítógépén van a hiba, hanem kevés a memória a szerverben / kevés a PHP számára engedélyezett memóriamennyiség / sok a beragadt szál / optimalizálatlan a PHP kód.


Üdvözlettel,
ThomAce
PHP és Delphi fejlesztő


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 21)

ThomAce írta:


> Természetesen - a szerverből adódóan - a fórumnál keletkezik.
> Tehát nem a kedves nézelődő számítógépén van a hiba, hanem kevés a memória a szerverben / kevés a PHP számára engedélyezett memóriamennyiség / sok a beragadt szál / optimalizálatlan a PHP kód.
> 
> 
> ...


Köszönöm.


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## harlyngton (2008 December 22)

Van egy NAS-om, de csak itthoni tárolásra használom, arra gondoltam jó lenne távolról is elérni, de mivel dinamikus ip-m van ez igy nem megy közvetlenül.


----------



## ThomAce (2008 December 28)

harlyngton írta:


> Van egy NAS-om, de csak itthoni tárolásra használom, arra gondoltam jó lenne távolról is elérni, de mivel dinamikus ip-m van ez igy nem megy közvetlenül.


 
Van lehetőség dinamikus kiosztású IP cím esetén is elérni az otthoni hálózatot. A legtöbb router támogatja az úgynevezett DynDNS szolgáltatást, azaz a "Dinamikus Domain" szolgáltatást. 

A dinamikus dns-ek használatához nem kell mást tenni, mint regisztrálni egy ilyen szolgáltatónál - a regisztráció ingyenes - majd a routerünk megfelelő menüpontjánál megadni a szükséges adatokat, és kész is. A router minden egyes új IP cím megjelenésekor újraregisztrálja a DNS szerverben a domain célpontját, magyarán szólva a domain mindig az adott IP címre fog mutatni. A szolgáltatás teljesen ingyenes, mivel aldomainről van szó. Amit tudok ajánlani az a no-ip.com DynDNS szolgáltatása. Egyszerű, könnyű kezelni még a kezdők számára is.

A routeredben ezután csak egy portot kell forwardolni - bocsánat, átirányítani -, hogy távolról is el tudd érni. Ennyi. 

Have phun && nJoy


----------



## Z.K. (2009 Január 14)

Sziasztok! 
Az a gondom nem tudom hogy mit csinaljak , egy jatekot kene elinditani Need for speed most wanted - telepitettem , nem indul azt irja ki tegyem be cd-t (ami nincs meg) .
Koszi elore is!


----------



## Linux02 (2009 Január 14)

Z.K. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az a gondom nem tudom hogy mit csinaljak , egy jatekot kene elinditani Need for speed most wanted - telepitettem , nem indul azt irja ki tegyem be cd-t (ami nincs meg) .
> Koszi elore is!



A "nincs meg" cd-ről hogy tudtál telepíteni?


----------



## Z.K. (2009 Január 14)

Torrent...


----------



## Linux02 (2009 Január 14)

Z.K. írta:


> Torrent...



Ha ez a helyzet, akkor a kicsomagolt állományt, és a kapott ISO képfájlt tedd be egy virtuális meghajtóba, pl. a Daemon Tools-ba és onnét telepítsd.
Ha ezután is kérné az eredeti lemezt, és a Torrenthez nem mellékelték a törést, akkor a google legyen a barátod, és a világ eléd tárul ahol elöbb utóbb megtalálod a hozzá illő törést.
A másik lehetőséged, az oldalon ahonnét letöltötted jelezd a hozzászólásokban, a feltöltőnek mi a problémád.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 14)

Z.K. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az a gondom nem tudom hogy mit csinaljak , egy jatekot kene elinditani Need for speed most wanted - telepitettem , nem indul azt irja ki tegyem be cd-t (ami nincs meg) .
> Koszi elore is!


 
Azon a CD-n (ami nincs meg), amiről telepítetted ott lesz a crack is. Általában a program indító exe, amivel felül kell írni azt, amit telepített.


----------



## yulianna (2009 Január 15)

epson multifunkcios készülékem van eltörött a telepitölemezem igy a netröl kellet
letölteni a nyomtatoé müködik de a scan az nem ismeri fel a gép
én ugy gondolom hogy beállitásal van valami gond.
segitsetek: Üdv julianna


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 15)

yulianna írta:


> epson multifunkcios készülékem van eltörött a telepitölemezem igy a netröl kellet
> letölteni a nyomtatoé müködik de a scan az nem ismeri fel a gép
> én ugy gondolom hogy beállitásal van valami gond.
> segitsetek: Üdv julianna



Milyen típusú pontosan a készülék? Milyen operációs rendszert használsz? Mit jelent az, hogy nem ismeri fel a gép? Miért kellett újból telepíteni a készüléket (valami baj volt vele, vagy az operációs rendszert újratelepítetted, stb.)? Honnan töltötted le a drivereket? Meg ami eszedbe jut...


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 15)

bolondpoli írta:


> Meg ami eszedbe jut...


 
El kellene indulni hazafele.... Nekem most éppen ez jutott eszembe...


----------



## Z.K. (2009 Január 15)

Koszonom , sikerult elinditanom!


----------



## ewet (2009 Január 16)

*Help! *

Sziasztok!

Abban kérném a segítségeteket, hogy nem értem miért, de nem tudok letölteni fájlokat a fórumokról. Be vagyok jelentkezve, kellene más is hozzá? Új vagyok, kérlek segítsetek 
Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom hozzá.

Köszi
ewet


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 16)

ewet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Abban kérném a segítségeteket, hogy nem értem miért, de nem tudok letölteni fájlokat a fórumokról. Be vagyok jelentkezve, kellene más is hozzá? Új vagyok, kérlek segítsetek
> Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom hozzá.
> ...


20 értelmes tárgyszerű hozzászólás kell a teljes fórumon, akkor állandó tag leszel és kisvártatva töltheted a kedvebceidet.


----------



## KATG (2009 Január 27)

Sziasztok! En azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy lehetseges e kazettarol cd-re masolni anyagokat es felrakni computerre nekem van egy par kazettas program amit fel tudnek tenni ha lehetseges valaki megmondana hogyan lehet?
koszonom


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 27)

Elég időigényes dolog, mivel valós idejű lejátszással kell felvenni.
Egyszerűen be kell csatlakozni a vonal bemenetre (ha van) és bármely felvételre képes programmal megoldható.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 27)

mammut írta:


> Elég időigényes dolog, mivel valós idejű lejátszással kell felvenni.
> Egyszerűen be kell csatlakozni a vonal bemenetre (ha van) és bármely felvételre képes programmal megoldható.


 
Mondjuk érdekes lenne és élvezetes egy C-64-es vagy egyéb program "csiripelése", bár ki tudja, a mai világban, lehet még a top listára is felkerülhetne....


----------



## mammut (2009 Január 27)

Egy barátomnak egy egész bőröndre való kazettája van ilyen "csemegék"-ből.
Igaz, a Spektrum-ot jobban szerette, de azért mindent megőriz.


----------



## belacet (2009 Január 28)

*érdekes*

Az tényleg érdekes lenne, ha sikerülne


katg írta:


> sziasztok! En azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy lehetseges e kazettarol cd-re masolni anyagokat es felrakni computerre nekem van egy par kazettas program amit fel tudnek tenni ha lehetseges valaki megmondana hogyan lehet?
> Koszonom


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 28)

Kedves Belacet! Esetleg nem lehetne a szójátékokban szót szaporítani?


----------



## KATG (2009 Január 28)

belacet írta:


> Az tényleg érdekes lenne, ha sikerülne


 


Szia! En mar toltottem le mp3 re errol a linkrol es a hanganyag azt mondta hogy ........... cimu kazettat hallgatod. Ezert kerdezem hogy lehetseges e ez.


----------



## KATG (2009 Január 28)

mammut írta:


> Elég időigényes dolog, mivel valós idejű lejátszással kell felvenni.
> Egyszerűen be kell csatlakozni a vonal bemenetre (ha van) és bármely felvételre képes programmal megoldható.


 


Szia! Valaki tett mar fel ide kazettas anyagot mert amikor letoltottem inenn mp3 ra ott az eloado mondta hogy ........cimu kazettat hallgatod.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 29)

KATG írta:


> Sziasztok! En azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy lehetseges e kazettarol cd-re masolni anyagokat es felrakni computerre nekem van egy par kazettas program amit fel tudnek tenni ha lehetseges valaki megmondana hogyan lehet?
> koszonom



Fel kell venni a magnóból jövő hangokat a számítógépre, aztán egy megfelelő alkalmazással át kell alakítani a hangokat program-állománnyá. Bővebb információt a Google ad neked. Pl. így: decode cassette tape to binary commodore, vagy így: decode cassette tape to binary spectrum, stb. Ha nem egyedi programokról van szó, mindenek előtt érdemes lehet megnézni, hogy le lehet-e tölteni őket valahonnan (hacsak nem a szöszmötölés a célod.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 29)

KATG írta:


> Szia! Valaki tett mar fel ide kazettas anyagot mert amikor letoltottem inenn mp3 ra ott az eloado mondta hogy ........cimu kazettat hallgatod.



Ez akkor is előfordulhat, ha egy régi-, kazettára szánt felvételt újra kiadtak cd-n.


----------



## KATG (2009 Január 29)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ez akkor is előfordulhat, ha egy régi-, kazettára szánt felvételt újra kiadtak cd-n.


 


Koszonom valaszod! Megprobalom sikerul e. Amik nekem vannak kazettan azok regebben kiadott meditaciok amiket atirtak ujabb kiadasokkal vagy mas zenevel.Lehetseges ezt csak az tudja megmondani aki feltette az anyagot hogy neki cd-n van -e.


----------



## Alexandrácska (2009 Január 30)

Nekem az lenne a kérdésem, hogy jobb egy laptop, mint egy számítógép (a böhöm) XD


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 31)

Alexandrácska írta:


> Nekem az lenne a kérdésem, hogy jobb egy laptop, mint egy számítógép (a böhöm) XD



... és mi a kérdés? 

Trabant - Porsche 911, összehasonlító teszt, még a gengszterváltás előtt az Autó-Motor c. lapban:
Eredmény: a Trabant jobb, mert kétszer akkora a csomagtartója.


----------



## ewet (2009 Február 4)

b.p. írta:


> 20 értelmes tárgyszerű hozzászólás kell a teljes fórumon, akkor állandó tag leszel és kisvártatva töltheted a kedvebceidet.



Ok köszi, akkor igyekezni fogok hozzászólni..


----------



## annaörök (2009 Február 8)

*sziasztok!*

Üdv mindenkinek!
Egy kérésem lenne;nem régen olvastam,hogy létezik olyan lejátszó cd,ill. zenelejátszóprogram,ami visszafelé is lejátsza a cd-ét.
Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni egy ilyen program elérhetőségében,természetesen ingyenesen.Mivel az angoltudásom is,és a gépkezelésem is meglehetősen gyatra,ezért néhány letöltési segítség is rámfér.
Előre is köszönet!
Üdv:Annaörök:656::656::656::444:


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 11)

Sziasztok !

A következő lenne a kérdésem :Ha egy filmem amit a BS -playerrem játssza le olasz felirattal van és olaszul is beszélnek a főszereplök ...én tudok a beálittásokal más feliratót tenni vagy mindenképp tallálnom kell egy magyar szinkront vagy angolt ? Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 11)

A bilentyünmön megcserélöttek a betük mikor a Hl magyara tesszem az Z az y és fordittva.Mit kell tennem hogyan álittom be ?


----------



## Smicii (2009 Február 11)

Milyen a bilentyúzeted? Hol a z illetve az y fizikailag?


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

Mikor megnyomom az Z y lont irr a bilentyüzetemen amit nyomok mikor irok....és a Y kor a Z betüt nyomom itt a bellentyüzeten.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> Mikor megnyomom az Z y lont irr a bilentyüzetemen amit nyomok mikor irok....és a Y kor a Z betüt nyomom itt a bellentyüzeten.


Rossz hírem van. A magyar klaviaturán az angolhoz képest meg van cserélve az Y és a Z betű.  Így törvényes, amit tapasztalsz.


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

Az EN, mikor Angolra tesszem A LANGUAGE ikonál itt lent a gép alján akkor minden rendben de hisszen én sokat használom a magyar irást is és akkor rátesszem a HL -ra, ami magyar és akkor mikor Y nyomok Z- t irr és fórditva.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> Az EN, mikor Angolra tesszem A LANGUAGE ikonál itt lent a gép alján akkor minden rendben de hisszen én sokat használom a magyar irást is és akkor rátesszem a HL -ra, ami magyar és akkor mikor Y nyomok Z- t irr és fórditva.


 Mert a magyar klaviatura kiosztása:

qwert*z*uiopőú
asdfghjkléáű
í*y*xcvbnm,.-


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

De érdekes mert eddig nem vólt igy és csak móst tapasztalom ezt.Hmmm furra....gondolkozzok nem lehet -e valahol beálitani :?: De köszönöm szépen b.p.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> De érdekes mert eddig nem vólt igy és csak móst tapasztalom ezt.Hmmm furra....gondolkozzok nem lehet -e valahol beálitani :?: De köszönöm szépen b.p.


Nem lehetséges, hogy több magyar klaviatura van a gépeden? És most nem a szokásosat állítottad be?


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

A klaviatura Az a bilentyüzetemen lévő betük igaz-e


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> A klaviatura Az a bilentyüzetemen lévő betük igaz-e


Egyrészt a billentyűzet, másrészt a rajta levő betűk összessége.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

A zongora billentyűit is klaviaturának nevezik.


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

Az én bilentyüzetem a gépen ami klaviatura ,,,nem is tudtam ...oké igy nézz ki....Q W E R T Y U I O P A S D F G H J K L Z X C V B N M

És én mindig álitottam HL...En .HL ....En....brrr de móst összecserélötek a betük na mindegy...kösziiii amugy is csak furra.


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

iGen igazad van klaviatura..az enyémnél ez a gond-ami nem nagy gónd csak kellemetlen kicsit mikor irok.:33:


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> Az én bilentyüzetem a gépen ami klaviatura ,,,nem is tudtam ...oké igy nézz ki....Q W E R T Y U I O P A S D F G H J K L Z X C V B N M
> 
> És én mindig álitottam HL...En .HL ....En....brrr de móst összecserélötek a betük na mindegy...kösziiii amugy is csak furra.


 
Tudom. Amikor a számítástechnika kezdődött, csak angol betűk voltak és angol klaviatura, azzal a sorrenddel, amit fent leírtál.
A magyar gépírólányok megőrültek, mert nehezen szokták meg azt, hogy az y és a z nem a megszokott helyén van. No, amikor lett hivatalosan magyar betű, meg hozzávaló klaviatura, akkor meg a számítástechnikán szocializálódott emberek ütöttek mindíg mellé.
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

De van akinek igy nézz ki a klaviátura ahogy leirtad vagy minden klaviátura igy van ahogy az enjém


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 12)

piluc írta:


> De van akinek igy nézz ki a klaviátura ahogy leirtad vagy minden klaviátura igy van ahogy az enjém


A "határonbelüli"klaviaturák mind így néznek ki, mint az enyém. A határontúliak mind úgy, ahogy a tied.


----------



## piluc (2009 Február 12)

Értem.Köszönöm a felvillágositást.....kösz..szép napot !:23:

Még van egy kérdésem a dv-dé lejátszót a gépemen,a Bs playert, be lehet állitani hogy más nyelvü feliratokat irjon vagy nem ?


----------



## Smicii (2009 Február 12)

Szia!

Nos, végre azért kiderült, hogy milyen a billentyűzetkiosztásod.
Már csak az a kérdés. milyen operációsrendszert használsz?

A másik kérdésedre, a BS player nem ír semmilyen feliratot. De be lehet állítani a feliratfájlt, amit meg akarsz vele jeleníteni.
Necces az is, mit értesz dvd alatt....

Ha windows XP-d van, akkor ez kell neked.
A felső billentyűzetről lehúzod az alsóra azt a betűt, amit máshová szeretnél és mented és újraindítod és annyi...


----------



## Andras0000 (2009 Február 13)

Ha magyar billentyűt szeretnél, BÁRHOL BÁRMIKOR, akkor így is elérheted:
http://www.gate2home.com/?language=hu&sec=2


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 14)

annaörök írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!
> Egy kérésem lenne;nem régen olvastam,hogy létezik olyan lejátszó cd,ill. zenelejátszóprogram,ami visszafelé is lejátsza a cd-ét.
> Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni egy ilyen program elérhetőségében,természetesen ingyenesen.Mivel az angoltudásom is,és a gépkezelésem is meglehetősen gyatra,ezért néhány letöltési segítség is rámfér.
> Előre is köszönet!
> Üdv:Annaörök:656::656::656::444:



Szia Anna!

Találtam neked egy programot, ami mindenféle zeneformátumot, sőt videókat is kezel. CD-ről hallgatva egy számot, egy gombnyomásra visszafelé játssza. Sok egyebet is tud, pl. gyorsítani/lassítani a zenét, két hangforrást összekeverni, de túlságosan nem mélyedtem bele.
Mindenesetre ami neked kell az a Reverse gomb.

Itt a link, amiről letöltheted, a jelszót kézzel kell beírni a kicsomagolásnál!

http://translate.google.com/transla...earch?q=allyoulike+futuredecks&hl=hu&lr=&sa=G

(Kicsit fura lesz a gépi fordítás miatt.)

Üdv: Sanyi


----------



## annaörök (2009 Február 14)

Sanders írta:


> Szia Anna!
> 
> Találtam neked egy programot, ami mindenféle zeneformátumot, sőt videókat is kezel. CD-ről hallgatva egy számot, egy gombnyomásra visszafelé játssza. Sok egyebet is tud, pl. gyorsítani/lassítani a zenét, két hangforrást összekeverni, de túlságosan nem mélyedtem bele.
> Mindenesetre ami neked kell az a Reverse gomb.
> ...


 
Köszi-köszi!
Máris nekiugrok!Kicsit bonyolultnak néz ki,de,ha már itt van ,-nem hátrálok meg!
Minden szépet és jót Neked!kiss
üdv:Annaörök


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 14)

Szívesen! Sok sikert, szólj, ha elakadsz valahol! ;-)


----------



## annaörök (2009 Február 15)

Sanders írta:


> Szívesen! Sok sikert, szólj, ha elakadsz valahol! ;-)


 szia!

valami nagyon nem stimmel az oldallal,vagy a linkkel!Megnéztem a lányom gépén is az oldalt,de ott is lefagyasztotta a gépet, akárcsak az enyémet!...Szóval, kérlek ellenőrizd a dolgot!Úgy megörültem neki,most már nem adom fel!(Már az ajtóban vagyok)
Üdv:Annaörök:ugras:


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 15)

Kipróbáltam a hsz.-ben levő linket, nekem működik (Firefox böngészővel), de biztonság kedvéért itt a közvetlen link a letöltéshez:

http://rapidshare.com/files/179294506/Future.Decks.Pro.v1.3.1.BlackVinta.rar

Rá kell kattintani a Free user kockára, megvárni a fél percet, majd letöltheted.

RAR jelszó : BlackVinta

Remélem, így már sikerül, üdv: Sanyi

ui: Este kipróbáltam a progit is, nagyon furcsa hangok jönnek elő, főleg beszédnél.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 15)

Sziasztok!
Teljesen új vok az oldalon de a kütyümhöz /itouch2G/ sem értek igazábol es ez utóbbihoz
kérném a segítségét egy hozzáértőnek.
Pl. az oldal keresőjét nem tudom használni, a böngészőm 
az Safari.
Miért is?
esetleges valaszokat eloreis koszonom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Február 16)

mjsztalent írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Teljesen új vok az oldalon de a kütyümhöz /itouch2G/ sem értek igazábol es ez utóbbihoz
> kérném a segítségét egy hozzáértőnek.
> Pl. az oldal keresőjét nem tudom használni, a böngészőm
> ...


Nem ismerem behatóan, de innét talán elindulhatsz: http://itouch.hu/
vagy innét: http://szifon.com/2009/01/31/ipodtouch-2g-windows-jailbreak/


----------



## annaörök (2009 Február 16)

Sanders írta:


> Kipróbáltam a hsz.-ben levő linket, nekem működik (Firefox böngészővel), de biztonság kedvéért itt a közvetlen link a letöltéshez:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/179294506/Future.Decks.Pro.v1.3.1.BlackVinta.rar
> 
> ...


 

Köszi a választ!Igen pont ezért vagyok én is kiváncsi erre az egészre,mert azt olvastam valahol,hogy még bíróságokon i felhasználják a visszajátszót,mert,pl,ha valaki hazudik; amikor visszafelé lejátszák a vallomását,az az igazat elárúlja.De u.e.van a zenében is,hogy állítólag mindenféle üzeneteket lehet kihallani.Nekem roppant izgalmasnak hangzik.
Olyan kiváncsi lettem,Neked milyen hangok jöttek,és milyen beszédnél?:6:
üdv:Annaörök


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 16)

Szervusz Annaörök!

Én csak érdekességképpen hallgattam bele ebbe abba, pl. kabaré meg magyar könnyűzene, de itt van egy oldal, ahol Máté Péter Most Élsz c. számát visszafelé hallgatva nagyon meg fogsz lepődni!

http://darklight.blogter.hu/273303/reverse_8211_visszafele

Megy már a programod? Üdv: Sanyi


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem ismerem behatóan, de innét talán elindulhatsz: http://itouch.hu/
> vagy innét: http://szifon.com/2009/01/31/ipodtouch-2g-windows-jailbreak/



Köszi Flamingo a tipt de eszet ezen oldalakhoz sem adnak úgyhogy keresek vkit aki jol megtávdzsélbrékeli nekem.sztem


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 18)

demostaztán egy jó butát kérdezek , hogyan kerülhetne nevem mellé szép képezet??


----------



## Demonicus (2009 Február 18)

mjsztalent írta:


> demostaztán egy jó butát kérdezek , hogyan kerülhetne nevem mellé szép képezet??


A Vezérlőpult alatt van egy olyan menüpont bal oldalon, hogy Logó módosítása. Ott tudsz feltölteni képet, ami azután megjelenik a neved mellett.


----------



## annaörök (2009 Február 18)

Sanders írta:


> Szervusz Annaörök!
> 
> Én csak érdekességképpen hallgattam bele ebbe abba, pl. kabaré meg magyar könnyűzene, de itt van egy oldal, ahol Máté Péter Most Élsz c. számát visszafelé hallgatva nagyon meg fogsz lepődni!
> 
> ...


 
Háát!
Szégyen ide.szégyen oda,bizony nem boldogulok vele.
Letöltöttem.Amikor megnyitom kijön egy ablak,benne ezlease enter your personal unlock key.Mivel nem tudok angolul,a lányom segítségére vagyok utalva,de Ő,nem velem lakik már,és így meglehetősen nehézkes a dolog.Így aztán elakadtam,pedig rendesen fel vagyok csigázva már.:?:

Üdv:Annaörök


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 19)

Demonicus írta:


> A Vezérlőpult alatt van egy olyan menüpont bal oldalon, hogy Logó módosítása. Ott tudsz feltölteni képet, ami azután megjelenik a neved mellett.



juhhééééé ez az öröm de 
kilötyent a söröm.
Na hogy tetszek??
))))))))))))))


----------



## feri2008 (2009 Február 21)

*Kereső*

Sziasztok!
Következő lenne a kérdés: Win XP, IE 6-os, google keresőmező tartalmát
hogyan lehet eltünteni? Firefoxban ki tudok mindent törölni, de ahogy átváltok a google-re, ott megjelennek újra az automatikus kiegészítések.
Az internetbeállításoknál már mindent töröltem...
üdv, Feri


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 21)

feri2008 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Következő lenne a kérdés: Win XP, IE 6-os, google keresőmező tartalmát
> hogyan lehet eltünteni? Firefoxban ki tudok mindent törölni, de ahogy átváltok a google-re, ott megjelennek újra az automatikus kiegészítések.
> Az internetbeállításoknál már mindent töröltem...
> üdv, Feri



Szia Feri, itt a pontos leírás:

http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=hu&answer=465


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 23)

zavart érzek az erőben itt a canadahun.com on mivel a kávézóba csak véletlenszerűen tudok csak belépni valami server probra hivatkozva kidob ez kb 3 napja van igy.
aki tudja miert kérem világosítson fel.
ps.a dzseditrükkök nem használnak


----------



## goyo (2009 Február 23)

Sajnos ez lesz a honap vegeig . A jovo honapban atmegyunk uj szerverre...


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 23)

goyo írta:


> Sajnos ez lesz a honap vegeig . A jovo honapban atmegyunk uj szerverre...


 
Szuper!!!
Éljen! Kitartunk!


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Február 23)

ennek én is örülök, köszönöm a gyors választ!
addig is megyek iszok valamit--http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAkOfoI3SpE


----------



## antonia (2009 Február 24)

Tiff formátumból kellene pdf-é alakitani. Tudna valaki ajánlani valami könnyen kezelhető, esetleg magyar nyelvű, programot?


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 24)

antonia írta:


> Tiff formátumból kellene pdf-é alakitani. Tudna valaki ajánlani valami könnyen kezelhető, esetleg magyar nyelvű, programot?


 
http://media-convert.com/hu/


----------



## Smicii (2009 Február 24)

Irfanview. Kicsi, gyors, tud magyarul és ingyenes. Egy rendszeren alap.


----------



## antonia (2009 Február 25)

Az Irfanwiew jó megoldásnak bizonyult, magyarra állítottam és így használhatóvá vált. Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## feri2008 (2009 Február 26)

Sanders írta:


> Szia Feri, itt a pontos leírás:
> 
> http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=hu&answer=465


 
Köszi, Sanders, de nem működik nálam.. sem a lefelé nyíl+del, sem az űrlapok törlése nem szedi ki onnan a beírásokat.
üdv, Feri


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Február 27)

feri2008 írta:


> Köszi, Sanders, de nem működik nálam.. sem a lefelé nyíl+del, sem az űrlapok törlése nem szedi ki onnan a beírásokat.
> üdv, Feri



A Google főoldalán van egy _Beállítások_ link, ami a Google kereső beállításaira mutat. A beállítások között van egy _Keresési javaslat_ rész. Lehet, ez kell neked.


----------



## Sanders (2009 Február 27)

feri2008 írta:


> Köszi, Sanders, de nem működik nálam.. sem a lefelé nyíl+del, sem az űrlapok törlése nem szedi ki onnan a beírásokat.
> üdv, Feri



1. Vedd ki a pipát az "Automatikus kiegészítés"-nél az Űrlapok kockájából 
2. Űrlapok törlése 

Remélem így már megy, üdv: Sanders


----------



## feri2008 (2009 Március 1)

*"Sanders", "bolondpoli" !*
Köszi a tippeket... idáig mindent megcsináltam már külön-külön, 
de úgy néz ki, valami a sorrendben nem stimmelt. Most úgy néz ki, sikerült...
üdv, Feri


----------



## crazywolf (2009 Március 5)

Sziasztok! 
Tudnátok ajánlani egy programot, amivel atrac formátomot fel lehet rakni a gépre? A sony programja csak a minidiscen kezeli, hiába van a gépre téve. Közsönet!


----------



## Smicii (2009 Március 5)

Somy Sound Forge


----------



## jozef64 (2009 Március 6)

Szép jó napot kivánok!
Költői kérdésem a következő. Van egy BÉTAMAX videóm és van hozzá cirka hatvan műsoros katetta,amit évek óta nem használunk.Hogyan lehetne áttenni CD-re vagy DVD-re a kazettákon lévő anyagot?
Köszönöm!


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 6)

jozef64 írta:


> Szép jó napot kivánok!
> Költői kérdésem a következő. Van egy BÉTAMAX videóm és van hozzá cirka hatvan műsoros katetta,amit évek óta nem használunk.Hogyan lehetne áttenni CD-re vagy DVD-re a kazettákon lévő anyagot?
> Köszönöm!



TV-tuner vagy digitalizáló kártya kell hozzá, némi angol nyelvtudás sem árt.

Meg kell nézni, hogy milyen kimenet van a lejátszódon, ahhoz képest milyen bemenet van a TV-tuner/digitalizáló kártyán, és milyen kábel létezik a kettő között. 
Kábel ügyben video/TV-szervizes műszerész tud segíteni, ha nem találsz. 

(Vannak persze erre szakosodott cégek/vállalkozók is, csak drágák.)


----------



## jozef64 (2009 Március 6)

aghirua írta:


> TV-tuner vagy digitalizáló kártya kell hozzá, némi angol nyelvtudás sem árt.
> 
> Meg kell nézni, hogy milyen kimenet van a lejátszódon, ahhoz képest milyen bemenet van a TV-tuner/digitalizáló kártyán, és milyen kábel létezik a kettő között.
> Kábel ügyben video/TV-szervizes műszerész tud segíteni, ha nem találsz.
> ...



Köszönöm a választ,sokat segített. Nyitott kérdés még az,hogy a BÉTA formátumot is tudják a tunerek ill.digitalizálók? Ez még a VHS előtti rendszer.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 6)

jozef64 írta:


> Köszönöm a választ,sokat segített. Nyitott kérdés még az,hogy a BÉTA formátumot is tudják a tunerek ill.digitalizálók? Ez még a VHS előtti rendszer.



Érdektelen a tárolási formátum, a lejátszó kimenetén levő képet kell digitalizálni. Ha TV-re kimegy a kép, akkor a TV-tuner is fogadja.


----------



## jozef64 (2009 Március 6)

aghirua írta:


> Érdektelen a tárolási formátum, a lejátszó kimenetén levő képet kell digitalizálni. Ha TV-re kimegy a kép, akkor a TV-tuner is fogadja.



Rendben,Köszönöm! Kellemes minden jót kivánok!


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 7)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni.
Ismerősöm teljesen kezdő számítógépező egy vadiúj laptoppal, rajta Windows XP. Egy darabig simán működött minden, de a nagy tanulásban, gyakorlásban valamit elronthatott, mert most bekapcs után ez látható a bal alsó sarokban:
F2=Enter Setup, ESC=Popup menü 
aztán betölti a Windows-t és jelszót kér. De jelszó nélkül lett telepítve, így itt elakad.
Próbálkoztam már mindennel, F8-cal csökkentett üzemmódban való indítással, mert azt olvastam, akkor nem követel jelszót, de az eredmény ugyanaz.
Mit lehetne tenni?
Ha valaki tudja, kérem segítsen, de lépésről-lépésre, szakkifejezések nélkül kérném a magyarázatot, mert én sem vagyok ilyen téren valami nagy zseni.

Előre is köszönöm.kiss


----------



## Smicii (2009 Március 7)

Ha szerencséd van, akkor a rendszergazdának nem adtak jelszót. (A felhasználói nén, ahol jelszót kér nem Rendszergazda)
Indítsd el, mikor ott vagy a felhasználónl, amire kattintva jelszót kér, nyomj kétszer ctrl -Alt - Del-t és az ablakba írd be felhasználónak a Rendszergazda -t és próbálj jelszó nélkül belépni,
Értelemszerúen angol rendszer esetén Administrator.
Ha sikerül Beállítások - Vezérlőpult - Felhasználói fiókok.
Itt kiválasztod a jelszavas felhasználót és eltávolítod a jelszót.
Ha eleve a bejelentkezésnél látod a felhasználói név jelszó ablakot, értelemszerúen alkalmazod a fent leírtakat.
Ha a rendszergazda is jelszavas, ahhoz CD-t is kell írni képfájlból, az megy?


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 7)

Smicii írta:


> Ha a rendszergazda is jelszavas, ahhoz CD-t is kell írni képfájlból, az megy?


 
Sajna, nem sikerült belépnem így sem, bár aki telepítette a windowst, nem jelszavazott, csak most ő éppen nincs kéznél, nem tud segíteni. 
Nagyon megköszönném, ha leírnád a CD írást is, hátha azzal megyek valamire..


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 7)

tájdi írta:


> bekapcs után ez látható a bal alsó sarokban:
> F2=Enter Setup, ESC=Popup menü
> aztán betölti a Windows-t és jelszót kér. De jelszó nélkül lett telepítve, így itt elakad.



Bizonyos telepítő CD-k indulnak így. Jó esetben CD maradt a meghajtóban.

Rosszabb eset- beletöröltek a rendszerbe, vagy hardverhiba: nincs indítható Windows, és elindult az ún. Emergency/Recovery telepítő, ami hordozható gépeken, előre telepített Windows esetében egy rejtett partíción található.


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 7)

tájdi írta:


> Sajna, nem sikerült belépnem így sem, bár aki telepítette a windowst, nem jelszavazott, csak most ő éppen nincs kéznél, nem tud segíteni.
> Nagyon megköszönném, ha leírnád a CD írást is, hátha azzal megyek valamire..



Kivancsi vagyok, hogy nem veletlen egy honapja telepitettek fel az XP-t es nem regisztraltak le. Mert ha igen akkor lehet, hogy az XP kizarta a felhasznalot. Akkor ujra kell telepiteni sajnos, vagy aktivalni. 
Probald meg admin jelszoval. Van mikor az mukodik.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Március 7)

Látom van itt egy-két szakértő, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nektek nincs problémátok a CH-val? Én már lassan elkönyveltem magamban, hogy le kell mondanom a fórumozásról, mert borzasztóan nehézkes lett minden. Nálam semmi változás nincs a hardver oldalon, de folyton megszűnik a kapcsolat és perciekig kell nyomkorászni az egeret, míg hajlandó belépni az oldalra. 

Egyszerűen nincs annyi időm, mint amennyit egy-egy belépés igényelne. Kezdetben ez nem volt így. Nagyon sokan vagyunk már, ez okozhatja? 
Ha igen, akkor nem számíthatunk arra, hogy jobb lesz a helyzet, sőt...

*503 Service Temporarily Unavailable*


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 7)

aghirua írta:


> Bizonyos telepítő CD-k indulnak így. Jó esetben CD maradt a meghajtóban.
> 
> Rosszabb eset- beletöröltek a rendszerbe, vagy hardverhiba: nincs indítható Windows, és elindult az ún. Emergency/Recovery telepítő, ami hordozható gépeken, előre telepített Windows esetében egy rejtett partíción található.


 
nincs benne CD, betölti a windowst, csak jelszót kér.


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 7)

romesz írta:


> Kivancsi vagyok, hogy nem veletlen egy honapja telepitettek fel az XP-t es nem regisztraltak le. Mert ha igen akkor lehet, hogy az XP kizarta a felhasznalot. Akkor ujra kell telepiteni sajnos, vagy aktivalni.
> Probald meg admin jelszoval. Van mikor az mukodik.


 
Kb. 2 hete telepítették, regisztrálva van, eddig minden rendben volt, de a gazdi nem nagyon ért hozzá, lehet hogy valamit elnyomkodott.
Próbáltam már admin-nal, nem műxik.
Köszi.kiss


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 7)

siriusB írta:


> Látom van itt egy-két szakértő, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nektek nincs problémátok a CH-val? Én már lassan elkönyveltem magamban, hogy le kell mondanom a fórumozásról, mert borzasztóan nehézkes lett minden. Nálam semmi változás nincs a hardver oldalon, de folyton megszűnik a kapcsolat és perciekig kell nyomkorászni az egeret, míg hajlandó belépni az oldalra.
> 
> Egyszerűen nincs annyi időm, mint amennyit egy-egy belépés igényelne. Kezdetben ez nem volt így. Nagyon sokan vagyunk már, ez okozhatja?
> Ha igen, akkor nem számíthatunk arra, hogy jobb lesz a helyzet, sőt...


 
Nálam is ez a helyzet, most is kirepültem az üzi elküldésekor. Ez már az új szerver, de ezek szerint ez sem jobb, nem érzek én sem változást a csere óta.


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 7)

siriusB írta:


> Látom van itt egy-két szakértő, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nektek nincs problémátok a CH-val? Én már lassan elkönyveltem magamban, hogy le kell mondanom a fórumozásról, mert borzasztóan nehézkes lett minden. Nálam semmi változás nincs a hardver oldalon, de folyton megszűnik a kapcsolat és perciekig kell nyomkorászni az egeret, míg hajlandó belépni az oldalra.
> 
> Egyszerűen nincs annyi időm, mint amennyit egy-egy belépés igényelne. Kezdetben ez nem volt így. Nagyon sokan vagyunk már, ez okozhatja?
> Ha igen, akkor nem számíthatunk arra, hogy jobb lesz a helyzet, sőt...



nekem is kinlodik, sokszor kidob vagy nem tolti be az oldalt. Olyankor nyitok egy uj bongeszot vagy ablakot es ujra probalkozom. 10bol 9szer sikerul.
Valoszinu nagy az adat mennyiseg es a latogatottsag. Szerintem a regebbi adatokat valahova archivalni kellene, persze az is lehet, hogy mar az sem segit.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Március 7)

Csatlakozom hozzátok, kész kínszenvedés a CH-ra bejutni. Mire az ember 12-edszerre csatlakozni tud, már elmegy a kedve az egésztől, pláne ha két hozzászólás után megint kezdheti előlről


----------



## Smicii (2009 Március 7)

Szvsz nem. Bevetették az AJAX technológiát és még finomhangolás folyik a háttérben. (Ld pl a főoldalon a teljes oldal frissülése nélkül is változik a friss hozzászólások, blogok rész.)
Valószínű amikor a beírást küldjük, az evvel ütközik és timeoutol.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 7)

tájdi írta:


> nincs benne CD, betölti a windowst, csak jelszót kér.



Akkor szvsz szakszerviz vagy szakemberi beavatkozás lesz ebből.


----------



## horvathc (2009 Március 8)

tájdi írta:


> nincs benne CD, betölti a windowst, csak jelszót kér.



Szia!

Én azt hiszem, nem szenvednék tovább vele, hanem újrainstallálnám az egészet (ha kell, kérj segítséget hozzáértőtől), jobban jársz vele.  Az alap windowst 1 óra alatt fel lehet tenni beállításokkal együtt, a többi attól függ, mi minden volt rajta. Ha több partíciód volt (C,D,stb.), akkor elég a C-t formázni és újrarakni, a többin lévő adatod megmarad. Ha C-n is van mit vesztened, előtte mentsd le (pl. bebootolsz egy CD-ről futtatható Windows-ról, beteszed második HDD-nek egy másik gépbe, stb.). 

Ja, a CH nekem is sokszor nagyon belassul, van, amikor hagyom is, mert használhatatlan, de máskor meg tök gyors...


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 8)

Nagyon köszönöm mindenki segítségét!kiss
Kicsit türlmetlen voltam, azt hittem, újratelepítés nélkül is megoldható a gond.
Szerencsére megérkezett a hozzáértőm, így most már minden rendben lesz.
Mégegyszer köszi!kiss


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Március 9)

Engem érdekelne a megoldás, és az is, mi volt a baj forrása. Örülnék, ha leírnád!  



tájdi írta:


> F2=Enter Setup, ESC=Popup menü



Szerintem ezt a BIOS írja.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Március 12)

sziasztok!
az itouch-al állok hadilábon (2g ), tudtok esetleg valami megoldást amivel megregulázhatnám?
a megsemmisítésen kívül.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 12)

*Átverésből ötös a hi5 portál*

*,,Ki itt belépsz, hagyj fel minden reménnyel!" A drámai felkiáltás egy blog*
*bejegyzésből származik. A szerző szerint (ejtsd: háj fájv) nevű*
*internetes közösségi oldalhoz való csatlakozás végzetes lehet adataink*
*biztonsága szempontjából. A regisztrálás után Dante poklába való*
*belépéshez hasonlóan feladhatunk minden reményt, hogy személyes*
*adataink és partnereink(!) érintetlenek maradjanak.*
*Olvasóink tapasztalhatják, hogy az utóbbi időben megnőtt a közeli-távoli*
*ismerőseinktől vagy teljesen ismeretlenektől érkező ún. barátkérő*
*levelek száma, amiben közlik, hogy szeretnének a barátunk lenni, és*
*ehhez csatlakozzunk a hálózatépítő programhoz. A hetente több ehhez*
*hasonló levelet legjobb spamnek jelölni, és örökre, megnyitás nélkül*
*törölni. Sokan azonban másként gondolkodnak: "Persze, beugrunk megnézni*
*az ismerős fotóit, barátait, egy kattintás csupán..."*
*Ekkor azonban az "adj egy ötöst!" (a hi5, vagyis a high five szabad*
*fordításban), vagyis a fiatalos stílusú, ismerkedési közösségi háló már*
*el is kezd beszőni minket!*
*Dehogyan hessegessük el a pókhálót, ami eltakarja a San Franciscó-i*
*alapítású, immár öt éve létező oldal valódi célját? És mi a valódi cél?*
*A magyar nyelven is elérhető oldalra tévedő látogatót a bejelentkezés*
*(regisztráció) második lépésében az e-mail postafiók jelszavának*
*megadására kérik, amit a gyanútlan felhasználók többsége meg is ad.*
*A következő lépésben ugyan látszólag van lehetősége, hogy kijelölje, mely*
*ismerőseinek küldhet ún. barátkérő levelet a rendszer, a gyakorlatban*
*ez a rendszer nem működik. Vagyis minden felhasználót, akit a*
*levelezőprogramunk címtárában talált a közösségi oldal programja már*
*meg is fertőztünk... Adatainkat "leszívta" a rendszer, következmények*
*nélkül, hisz gyakorlatilag nem lehet büntetni. Pedig az adatkezelésről*
*megtévesztően nyilatkozik, és hiába az új, szigorúbb ún. "spamtörvény"*
*(vagyis az elektronikus kereskedelemről szóló törvény), úgy látszik a*
*hatóság (Nemzeti Hírközlési Hatóság, www.nhh.hu) nem tud érvényt*
*szerezni a büntetésnek egy nem magyarországi székhelyű vállalkozással*
*szemben. Talán még több bejelentés segítene?*
*A 2003-ban alapított oldal - e sorok írója szerint - elképesztő*
*pimaszságának is köszönhetően világszerte a leglátogatottabb oldalak*
*között szerepel. Népszerűsége kétes értékű, hisz közel sincs annyi*
*szolgáltatása, mint riválisainak*
*(http://mashable.com/2008/07/23/hi5-growth-2). Mégis látogatószámban*
*maga mögé utasítja a szórakoztató, valódi közösségi szolgáltatásokat*
*kínáló oldalakat, mint pl: a FaceBook-ot vagy a MySpace-t.*
*A hi5 magyar változata a jelek szerint agresszív levelezőtámadásának, a*
*nehezített kilépésnek vagy figyelmetlen embereknek "köszönheti"*
*népszerűségét, és egyben ellenségeit is. A passzív mérgelődésen kívül*
*több dolgot is tehetünk, hogy megszabaduljunk a kéretlen levelek*
*áradatától. Több magyar nyelvű tanácsadó blogger*
*(http://ladyuser.blog.hu. http://www.viruskommando.hu) is felfigyelt a*
*témára, érdemes tanácsaikat megfogadni!*

*VÉDEKEZÉS a hi5 csapdája ellen:*
*1. Minden hi5-ről érkező barátkérő levelet töröljön! Ne lépjen be, ne regisztráljon, találkozzunk barátainkkal valódi tereken.*
*2. Ha már "megesett" felhasználóként olvassa ezt a cikket, rajta, küldjön*
*bocsánatkérő levelet érzékenyebb partnereinek (tanárok, üzleti*
*partnerek, főnök, stb.), és jelezze, mi történt. Mutassa meg nekik, hogy*
*az ún. barátkérő levél alján, apró betűkkel ott van a lehetőség:*
*leiratkozás. Unsubscribe, ha oda beírják címüket, akkor - elvileg - törli a rendszer.*
*3. A barátkérő rendszerbe került partneradatokat nem tudja visszaszerezni,*
*azonban nem szabad, hogy újra beléphessen a program a postafiókunkba,*
*új címeteket szerezni, adataink között kutatni. Cseréljük le a*
*levelezőnkben használt jelszót, pl. a G-mailnél a Beállításokon belül a*
*Fiók beállításnál lehet ezt megtenni.*
*4. Töröljük a hi5-ös postafiókunkat. Fiók beállítása, majd Felhasználói fiók törlése*
*menüpont. Keressük fel a hi5 azon szolgáltatását, ami az óvatos*
*felhasználók számára ad lehetőséget, hogy távol tartsák magukat az*
*oldaltól: http://hi5.com/friend/displayBlockinvite.do*
*5. Kerüljük az oldalt, mert még a leiratkozás után is hagynak kiskapukat,*
*egészen megdöbbentő programozói trükkökkel. (Leiratkozás után is*
*tárolva marad náluk a "kitörölt" teljes címlista, illetve az "egykori*
*barátok" adatai. "Korábban törölve lett a fiókod. Visszaállítsam?-*
*kérdezi a rendszer egy kommentező szerint.)*

*forrás: http://ladyuser.blog.hu, http://www.viruskommando.hu/blog)*

*Figyelem! A myVIP üzemeltetői soha nem fognak neked más nevében lánc- és körlevelet küldeni. Ha a fenti levél olyan tartalmú, ami az oldallal, annak megszűnésével, fizetőssé tételével, stb. kapcsolatos és arra buzdít, hogy küldd tovább minél több címre, akkor ne tegyél ennek eleget, hanem jelentsd nekünk a [email protected] címen, csatold ennek a levélnek a szövegét és azt, hogy kitől kaptad. Köszönjük az együttműködést!*


----------



## ondrejo (2009 Március 18)

Itouch-csal vannak páran akik szívnak (wifi problémák, program futtatási anomáliák). Van lehetőség a firmware frissítésére, ez megoldja a problémákat általában. www.apple.com oldalon megtalálod a szükséges dolgokat hozzá


----------



## Halosipka (2009 Március 27)

Sziasztok!

Egy nagy kéréssel fordulnék hozzátok. 
Esetleg valaki nem tudná nekem feltölteni az Adobe Photoshop gyorstalpaló című dvd-t magyarul. Nagyon-nagy szükségem lenne rá! 

Előre is nagyon köszönöm!

Üdv,

Halosipka


----------



## seres90 (2009 Március 27)

sziasztok !nekem az lenne a kérdésem van e valakinek pusskási julikátol a puszi nyuszi mp3 ba de ne legyen benne ének köszi


----------



## Sanders (2009 Március 27)

seres90 írta:


> sziasztok !nekem az lenne a kérdésem van e valakinek pusskási julikátol a puszi nyuszi mp3 ba de ne legyen benne ének köszi



Szia, csengőhang jó lesz?
http://static.lhp.hu/letoltokozpont.hu/programok/p/puszi.mp3


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 Március 27)

*Flash Memory Hard Drive*


házilag 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmHBLqYzimE


----------



## berem (2009 Március 31)

Sziasztok,

meg uj vagyok ezen a forum es lenne par kerdesem:

- mikent tudok letolteni pdf-es fajl az elektronikus konyvek formanak oldalarol, ami itt talalhato?

- angol xp-t hasznalok, letezik-e hozza magyaritas vagy magyar nyelv? ha igen mikent tudnam feltenni ra?

koszonettel a segitsegetekert 
berem


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 31)

berem írta:


> - mikent tudok letolteni pdf-es fajl az elektronikus konyvek formanak oldalarol, ami itt talalhato?



Látogasd meg a Kávézóban az "Így leszel állandó tag" témát!
(első hozzászólás az érdekes)



> - angol xp-t hasznalok, letezik-e hozza magyaritas vagy magyar nyelv? ha igen mikent tudnam feltenni ra?


Ha English (UK) International verzió, akkor beállítható a magyar billentyűzet, de magyar nyelvűre átvariálni hivatalosan nem lehet.


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 4)

Sziasztok.

Én kezdö számitógép felhasználó vagyok egy problémával fordulok hozzád nagyon megköszönném asegitságet. Édesanyám 84-ik születésnapjára szeretnék egy Kacor Feri Cd-t késziteni de adalokat csak Videón találom.Nekem csak adalok kellenének Mp3-ban azt már letudom tölteni és megtudom irni a Cd-t. Az oldal ahol avideókat találtam a www.netvork.hu /mulatós klub. Ebben kérnék segitséget mint KEZDŐ gépkezelő. Előre is nagyon nagyon KÖSZÖNÖM!!!
Colos2


----------



## svarc (2009 Április 4)

Üdv. Mindenkinek !
Kérem segítségeteket ! Keresek egy olyan letöltő (?), hangrögzítő(?) programot mellyel a gépen hallható, netről származó zenéket tudnék rögzíteni a gépemre.
Jelenleg ezt most csak mikrofonon keresztül tudom megtenni - de micsoda különbség az egyébként sztereó hangzást monoban visszahallani, meg a procedura - teljes csend, legyek leütve, lélegzet eláll, stb -
Lehet naponta elmegyek ilyen progi mellett - de angol tudásom korlátozott, így hónapok óta csak keresgélek és nem találok.


----------



## horvathc (2009 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Mindkettőtöknek ezekre van szüksége:

http://www.mp3mymp3.com/

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Egyébként Google-ben rákerestek, sok találta van, igaz nem mindegyik hasznos. Én a goldwave szoftvert használtam eddig, de az nem ingyenes. 

Colos2: Ha videóban megvan, akkor tudsz belőle csinálni mp3-at úgy, hogy lejátszod a gépen, és egy ilyen hangrögzítővel rögzíted csak a hangot mp3-ban.


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 4)

Nagyon köszönöm asegitséget sokat segitett. Még nagyon kezdő vagyok igy nekem minden tanács ARANYAT ér 

Köszi Colos2


----------



## gyongy33 (2009 Április 13)

belacet írta:


> Az tényleg érdekes lenne, ha sikerülne


 
Eredeti szerző *katg* 

 
_sziasztok! En azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy lehetseges e kazettarol cd-re masolni anyagokat es felrakni computerre nekem van egy par kazettas program amit fel tudnek tenni ha lehetseges valaki megmondana hogyan lehet?_
_Koszonom_


*miert ne sikerulne...???? nezd meg itt - gyorsak es megbizhatoak, az eredeti hanganyagon levo hatter-sistergeseket is csokkentik: *_http://www.lptocdconversionservices.com/_


----------



## gyongy33 (2009 Április 13)

Ha English (UK) International verzió, akkor beállítható a magyar billentyűzet, de magyar nyelvűre átvariálni hivatalosan nem lehet.[/quote]

Vagy, ha ujratelepiti a Windows XP-t es a magyar nyelvu valtozatra allitja be... kerdes, hogy masolt xp-je van, mert akkor maceras, ha vasarolt, eredeti, akkor megoldhato )) Az mar mas kerdes, hogy erdemes-e (sztem nem)


----------



## gyongy33 (2009 Április 13)

gyongy33 írta:


> Eredeti szerző *katg*
> 
> 
> _sziasztok! En azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy lehetseges e kazettarol cd-re masolni anyagokat es felrakni computerre nekem van egy par kazettas program amit fel tudnek tenni ha lehetseges valaki megmondana hogyan lehet?_
> ...


 

Bocsanat, most neztem, hogy nem Kanadaban vagy az USA-ban eltek - akkor tul messze van nektek ide elkuldeni a kazettakat.


----------



## vegsone (2009 Április 16)

Sürgősen szükségem lenne a *2008-as kompetenciamérés 4. osztályos elemző programjá*ra. A netről letölthető lenne, de március 23. óta karbantartás alatt áll a program. Ha valaki esetleg korábban letöltötte volna, kérem segítsen, juttassa el valahogy hozzám, vagy tegye fel ide! Nagyon fontos lenne! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Április 16)

vegsone írta:


> Sürgősen szükségem lenne a *2008-as kompetenciamérés 4. osztályos elemző programjá*ra. A netről letölthető lenne, de március 23. óta karbantartás alatt áll a program. Ha valaki esetleg korábban letöltötte volna, kérem segítsen, juttassa el valahogy hozzám, vagy tegye fel ide! Nagyon fontos lenne! Előre is köszönöm!


Javaslom írj nekik e-mailt.
A másik : tedd fel ugyanezt az üzit a Gyermeknevelés, Játékos Fejlesztés, ötletek, Tanácsok, Gyerektől: Alkotások, Rajzok, vagy a Magyar oktatás vagy a *Oktatás alap,- közép-és felsőfokon gyerek, szülő és tanár szemmel* témákba (ird az üzi címébe, hogy off topic/kérés, a végére pedig, hogy moderátori engedéllyel)


----------



## vegsone (2009 Április 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom írj nekik e-mailt.
> A másik : tedd fel ugyanezt az üzit a Gyermeknevelés, Játékos Fejlesztés, ötletek, Tanácsok, Gyerektől: Alkotások, Rajzok, vagy a Magyar oktatás vagy a *Oktatás alap,- közép-és felsőfokon gyerek, szülő és tanár szemmel* témákba (ird az üzi címébe, hogy off topic/kérés, a végére pedig, hogy moderátori engedéllyel)



Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 18)

*Kérdés*

Sziasztok csak azt szeretném kérdezni,hogy ha két gép hálózatban van összekötve (Reuter nélkül)akkor milyen üzenet vagy chat programot lehet feltenni?A net send és a winchat helyett?Létezik-e ilyen?


----------



## svarc (2009 Április 21)

horvathc írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Mindkettőtöknek ezekre van szüksége:
> 
> ...


 
köszönöm a segítséget - nekem nem sikerült a fentiekkel megbírkózni, de nem adom fel, majd jobban belemélyedek egyszer
Viszont jegyzeteim között találtam egy progit - amit egy PalTalkos partner javasolt néhány éve - de jó hogy minden fecnit megörzök !
no23recorder download -googlen kereshető
szuperul működik, mindent felvesz ami kijön a hangkártyán, ami a hangfalon hallható.
ha valaki kipróbálja, tapasztalatát ne rejtse véka alá !

üdvözlettel !


----------



## kicsivirag_1790 (2009 Április 22)

hogy lehet innen torolni magam?


----------



## svarc (2009 Április 22)

kicsivirag_1790 írta:


> hogy lehet innen torolni magam?


 

ma regisztráltál - minek ?


----------



## Nahar (2009 Április 23)

nico79 írta:


> Sziasztok csak azt szeretném kérdezni,hogy ha két gép hálózatban van összekötve (Reuter nélkül)akkor milyen üzenet vagy chat programot lehet feltenni?A net send és a winchat helyett?Létezik-e ilyen?



Szia!
Az attól is fűgg, hogy mit szeretnél csinálni (chat, fájlok küldése, online játék, stb)?


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 26)

Nahar írta:


> Szia!
> Az attól is fűgg, hogy mit szeretnél csinálni (chat, fájlok küldése, online játék, stb)?



Beszélgetni és üzenetet küldeni amit biztos,hogy meg kap a másik fél.
P.mesenger program meg hasonló nem mindig vagy egyáltalán nem mükszik.
Szeretnék egy olyat ami tuti,hogy mükszik.


----------



## longinus (2009 Április 27)

Milyen programmal lehet átkonvertálni a prc fájlt pdf vagy world formátummá ?


----------



## rex3000 (2009 Május 1)

hol lehet játékokat letőlteni


----------



## marciera (2009 Május 3)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget kérnék! Hogy lehet megnyitni a PSP fájlt? Úgy tudom, hogy az valamilyen kép fájl. De nem találok hozzá letölthető progit, más, pedig nem nyitja meg. (Bocsi, ha már ezt valaki megkérdezte, de nem volt időm végignézni mind a 108 oldalt).
Egyébként nagy elismerésem azoknak akik ennyire értenek a számítástechnikához. 
További szép napot!


----------



## nico79 (2009 Május 3)

*Válasz*



marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget kérnék! Hogy lehet megnyitni a PSP fájlt? Úgy tudom, hogy az valamilyen kép fájl. De nem találok hozzá letölthető progit, más, pedig nem nyitja meg. (Bocsi, ha már ezt valaki megkérdezte, de nem volt időm végignézni mind a 108 oldalt).
> Egyébként nagy elismerésem azoknak akik ennyire értenek a számítástechnikához.
> További szép napot!




Hello.A psp fájl valóban kép fájl. ACDSee6.0 val már megtudod nézni.Vagy bármilyen fotó szerkesztő progival.Ha ezekkel sem megy akkor codek problémád van.


----------



## horvathc (2009 Május 4)

Szia!

Ahogy már írták a PSP az képfájl, itt egy rövid angol leírás: http://filext.com/file-extension/PSP

Ezen az oldalon találsz linket is, megnyitja ugye az AcDSee is, de pl. ax Xnview, Irfanview is. Ez utóbbit innen is letöltheted pl. (és magyar nyelvű): http://pcforum.hu/letoltes/1015/IrfanView.html

Ja, és ha egyik sem nyitja meg, akkor lehet, hogy sérült a file...

Sok szerencsét.


----------



## horvathc (2009 Május 4)

longinus írta:


> Milyen programmal lehet átkonvertálni a prc fájlt pdf vagy world formátummá ?



Szia!

Attól függ, mi is ez a prc file. Ha rákeresek, 3 lehetséges variáció van (ugyanis vannak kiterjesztések, amit több program is használ), ebből melyik a tied? http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/prc

Egyébiránt ha PC-n meg tudod nyitni, csak pdf-be kéne rakni, akkor az egyik legegyszerűbb, hogy feltelepítessz egy PDF printert, és kinyomtatod file-ba. Ilyen pl. (és ingyenes) a Bullzip PDF printer: http://download.chip.eu/hu/download_hu_249090.html


----------



## horvathc (2009 Május 4)

rex3000 írta:


> hol lehet játékokat letőlteni



Google barátod.  Legyél kicsit konkrétabb....


----------



## marciera (2009 Május 5)

Sziasztok!
Kedves nico és horvathc!
Kipróbáltam minden ajánlatot. Egyik sem nyitotta meg. :12: Így a levont következtetés, hogy tényleg sérült lehet a fájl. Azért gondolom, hogy nem codec hiba, mert rengeteg filmet és más egyebet is nézek meg, és idáig azokkal sem volt semmi gondom.
Tehát, nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségeteket!!!!!
:777::777:


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 5)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kedves nico és horvathc!
> Kipróbáltam minden ajánlatot. Egyik sem nyitotta meg. :12: Így a levont következtetés, hogy tényleg sérült lehet a fájl. Azért gondolom, hogy nem codec hiba, mert rengeteg filmet és más egyebet is nézek meg, és idáig azokkal sem volt semmi gondom.
> Tehát, nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségeteket!!!!!
> :777::777:



Mit jelent az, hogy nem nyitotta meg? Mi történt? Volt valamilyen hibaüzenet? 

Ha a psp állomány több réteget tartalmaz vagy esetleg tömörítve tárolja az adatokat, nem biztos, hogy a képnézegetők jól jelenítik meg a képet. Innen (vagy bárhonnan, ahonnan szeretnéd) letöltheted a Paint Shop Pro próbaverzióját, ami valószínűleg megnyitja neked a psp állományodat.


----------



## marciera (2009 Május 5)

Hali!

A hibaüzi a következő:
PSP Decode error
Can't load Plugin: "FORMATS.DLL"!
Please dowload Plugins from Irfanview himepage!
Nos, én nem tudom, hogy ez mit jelent, de több képnézegetővel is próbáltam megnyitnyi, de mindegyik azt írja ki:
Nincs villámnézet! Nem lehet megnyitni! Nincs megjeleníthető kép! stb.
Teljesen tanácstalan vagyok!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 5)

marciera írta:


> Hali!
> 
> A hibaüzi a következő:
> PSP Decode error
> ...



Töltsd le ezt (ez egy plugin, ami lehetővé teszi több képformátum megnyitását) és telepítsd abba a könyvtárba, ahová az IrfanView-t telepítetted. 

Nagyjából tudod, mi van azon a képen amit meg szeretnél nyitni?


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Május 6)

Lehet a regi Irfanview-val akarod megnyitni, Ajanlanam az ujat letoltesre. Asszem meg mindig ingyenes (freeware) Biztos vagyok benne hogy a file az egy kép / image, es ha minden igaz akkor egy Photoshop file.

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194967

Vagy ha akarod kuld at, es megprobalom kinyitni Photoshoppal, es ujra mentem Jpeg-be, es vissza kuldom neked. 

[email protected]


----------



## marciera (2009 Május 6)

Köszi Fiúk a segítséget!

Közben kiderült, hogy tényleg selejtes dolgokat tettek fel, ahonnan letöltöttem. Rákérdeztem, és más is jelezte azóta a hibát. Feltettek helyette egy másik mappát, amely tartalmazza a teljes könyvet. Ugyancsak kép fájlok, de azok már nyithatók.
Viszont most nekem nagyon jó képnézegető programjaim vannak, és teljesen le vagyok nyűgözve a segítségetektől. Amivel idáig próbáltatok segíteni, azt egy számítógépes boltban pénzért tették volna meg.
Még egyszer köszi a segítséget, és fogadjátok őszinte hálámat!
Szép napot! marciera

ui: Janika911! Próbaképpen elküldtem egy részét a fájloknak. De mint írtam, lehet, hogy rosszul tették fel.


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Május 6)

Photoshoppal se nyilik ki, de kozben rajottem hogy PSP = Paint Shop Pro, de Cs3 akkor is meg kene nyissa, ezek szerint corrupt fileok. Orulok hogy sikerult! *


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Május 7)

*Windows7*

Sziasztok

Remélem még beleférek a topic kereteibe:
Tudna nekem valaki mutatni Acer Extensa 5630G-s laptophoz drivereket win7-es oprendszerre??
Nagyon fontos lenne
Köszi előre is:
birdofhermes

Ui.:A google csak xp-seket lát


----------



## *zsazsa* (2009 Május 9)

Hallóka,

nekem van egy problémám, hogy belépésnél nem ismer az oldal.  Direkt emiatt változtattam Passsword-ot, mégis keserves ismétlések után enged csak be. Vajon mi lehet az oka?
A jelszavam nem felejtettem el, de a rendszerük igen!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 10)

birdofhermes írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Remélem még beleférek a topic kereteibe:
> Tudna nekem valaki mutatni Acer Extensa 5630G-s laptophoz drivereket win7-es oprendszerre??
> ...



Vista-hoz letölthetők driverek az Acer-től. Azok nem jók? (Eléggé minimálisak az ismereteim a Windows 7-ről.) 

Pontosan melyik modellről lenne szó (EX5630G-nnnnnnnn)? Ez egy általános kérdés, vagy valami nem működik? Ha csak általános kérdés, szerintem az a legegyszerűbb, ha mented az adataidat és feltelepíted a gépre a Windowst, aztán az letölti magának a drivereket. Ha esetleg valami nem működik, valószínűleg arra is van megoldás. Mindenek előtt célszerű lehet fórumokon szétnézni, érdeklődni, kinek milyen tapasztalatai vannak. Persze a csináld magad módszer sokaknak szórakoztatóbb.  Elég lesz majd akkor fórumokat bújni, ha valami baj van. Vagy most épp ezt csinálod?


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Május 10)

bolondpoli írta:


> Vista-hoz letölthetők driverek az Acer-től. Azok nem jók? (Eléggé minimálisak az ismereteim a Windows 7-ről.)
> 
> Pontosan melyik modellről lenne szó (EX5630G-nnnnnnnn)? Ez egy általános kérdés, vagy valami nem működik? Ha csak általános kérdés, szerintem az a legegyszerűbb, ha mented az adataidat és feltelepíted a gépre a Windowst, aztán az letölti magának a drivereket. Ha esetleg valami nem működik, valószínűleg arra is van megoldás. Mindenek előtt célszerű lehet fórumokon szétnézni, érdeklődni, kinek milyen tapasztalatai vannak. Persze a csináld magad módszer sokaknak szórakoztatóbb.  Elég lesz majd akkor fórumokat bújni, ha valami baj van. Vagy most épp ezt csinálod?



A laptopról bővebb infó a http://www.usanotebook.hu/index.php?prid=9795&tpl=product lapon található (és a modelszám is ott van)
kompatibilis driverA vista 64es diverek egy része jó csak, de pl a VGA (ATI), és a chipset nem. A vga-hoz találtam egy ömlesztett driverpackot win7-hez az ati honlapján de a chipset és a bluetoothhoz sehol nincs kompatibilis driver. Az autómata frissítés keretein bellül még azokat a drivereket sem tölti le amiket már kiadtak és a microsoft rárakta a logoját...
A csináld magad azért nem megy mert nincsenek 64bites programok ezze a célra, és a fórumok nem foglalkoznak win7-tel, de igen pont a fórumokon keresem és ez eddig a legsegítőkészebb (máshol megkaptam hogy rakjam vissza az xp-t:fuck
Ja és a 64bites opr. miatt nem megy egy két játék sem (Red Alert 3 Uprising), pedig már nagyon kipróbálnám őket. A gyártónál meg sz**rnak válaszolni a kérdéseimre...

Üdv:
birdofhermes


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 10)

birdofhermes írta:


> A laptopról bővebb infó a http://www.usanotebook.hu/index.php?prid=9795&tpl=product lapon található (és a modelszám is ott van)
> kompatibilis driverA vista 64es diverek egy része jó csak, de pl a VGA (ATI), és a chipset nem. A vga-hoz találtam egy ömlesztett driverpackot win7-hez az ati honlapján de a chipset és a bluetoothhoz sehol nincs kompatibilis driver. Az autómata frissítés keretein bellül még azokat a drivereket sem tölti le amiket már kiadtak és a microsoft rárakta a logoját...
> A csináld magad azért nem megy mert nincsenek 64bites programok ezze a célra, és a fórumok nem foglalkoznak win7-tel, de igen pont a fórumokon keresem és ez eddig a legsegítőkészebb (máshol megkaptam hogy rakjam vissza az xp-t:fuck
> Ja és a 64bites opr. miatt nem megy egy két játék sem (Red Alert 3 Uprising), pedig már nagyon kipróbálnám őket. A gyártónál meg sz**rnak válaszolni a kérdéseimre...
> ...



Nem értem pontosan , feltelepítetted a Windows 7-et, vagy mi akar lenni az az automata frissítés? Amikor kipróbáltam a bétát, automatikusan telepítette az összes hardverhez a drivert, kivéve egy öreg HP scannert.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 11)

*zsazsa* írta:


> Hallóka,
> 
> nekem van egy problémám, hogy belépésnél nem ismer az oldal.  Direkt emiatt változtattam Passsword-ot, mégis keserves ismétlések után enged csak be. Vajon mi lehet az oka?
> A jelszavam nem felejtettem el, de a rendszerük igen!


Ne a főoldalról lépj be, hanem a fórumból, vagy valamelyik témából és pipa a emlékezz rám négyzetbe.
A technikus vizsgálja, de hogy mikor lesz megoldás?


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Május 11)

bolondpoli írta:


> Nem értem pontosan , feltelepítetted a Windows 7-et, vagy mi akar lenni az az automata frissítés? Amikor kipróbáltam a bétát, automatikusan telepítette az összes hardverhez a drivert, kivéve egy öreg HP scannert.



Felraktam a windows 7RC-t (nem a bétát!!) és nem ismeri fel a chipset, bluetooth és a vga driverét alapból (ahogy pl az xp sem ismer sok mindet telpítés után) és utána az ati oldaláról leszedtem egy drivert a vga-nak, de a chipset és a bluetooth driverek hiányoznak (az op sem a vista 64-es, sem az xpp-s drivereket nem fogadja el). Ezekhez kérnék drivereket aki tud vmit Plz..
És a bluettoth-val meg az még a probléma hogy van amikor mégis lehet rá kapcsaolódni telefonnal, még úgy is hogy hiányzik a driver...Ez hogy tudják megvalósítani???

Köszi:
birdofhermes


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 15)

szia mindenkinek - segítséget kérek mob telefon ügyben
van egy samsung mobilom, amihez PC Studio 3 progi van a gépemen a telefon kezeléséhez - képek, adatok le-feltölétéséhez -most kaptam egy másik -régebbi készüléket mert nem tudják róla leszedni a képeket, de ahhoz PC Studio 2 verzio van előírva - azt viszon nem találom sehol és a 3-as verzio meg nem reagál rá.
hol tudom megszerezni a 2-es verziot ?
köszi mindenkinek !


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 15)

svarc írta:


> szia mindenkinek - segítséget kérek mob telefon ügyben
> van egy samsung mobilom, amihez PC Studio 3 progi van a gépemen a telefon kezeléséhez - képek, adatok le-feltölétéséhez -most kaptam egy másik -régebbi készüléket mert nem tudják róla leszedni a képeket, de ahhoz PC Studio 2 verzio van előírva - azt viszon nem találom sehol és a 3-as verzio meg nem reagál rá.
> hol tudom megszerezni a 2-es verziot ?
> köszi mindenkinek !



Talán itt.


----------



## atti1848 (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy kérdésem.Miért nem tudok az oldalról letölteni zenét vagy bármit?
Válaaszotokat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 20)

atti1848 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lenne egy kérdésem.Miért nem tudok az oldalról letölteni zenét vagy bármit?
> Válaaszotokat előre is köszönöm!


 http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10006


----------



## atti1848 (2009 Május 20)

*driverek*



birdofhermes írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Remélem még beleférek a topic kereteibe:
> Tudna nekem valaki mutatni Acer Extensa 5630G-s laptophoz drivereket win7-es oprendszerre??
> ...




Szia birdofhermes!
Választ talán ezen a linkoldalon találsz: http://letoltes.wyw.hu/Driverek/


----------



## matyko.eszti (2009 Május 24)

Nekem már 2x ok nélkül leállt a hangfalam. Vagyis kikapcsoltam este a gépet, reggel már nem működött. Ugyanígy a fejhallgató. Pár hét múlva ismét jó lett, pedig nem csináltam semmit. Mitől lehet?


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Május 27)

matyko.eszti írta:


> Nekem már 2x ok nélkül leállt a hangfalam. Vagyis kikapcsoltam este a gépet, reggel már nem működött. Ugyanígy a fejhallgató. Pár hét múlva ismét jó lett, pedig nem csináltam semmit. Mitől lehet?



Az hogy mind a két hangeszköz leáll az csak a hangkártya hibája lehet, amikor leállt akkor megsérülhetett a driver és amikor megjavult akkor pedig letöltötte a frissítéseket.
Egy hibás leállítás is okozhat driverhibát....
(de megnézheted a hangerőt is)

Üdv:
birdofhermes


----------



## vandorcsillag (2009 Május 28)

sziasztok!nekem egy olyan problémám van, amikor bekapcsolom a laptopot mindig kiírja,hogy mások is rá vannak kapcsolódva,ruterrel működik,az IP cím folyamatosan változtatva van.Mit tegyek?választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## svarc (2009 Május 29)

Szia Mindenkinek !
Technikai tudorok segítségét kérem:
fényképezőgéppel készített NÉMA kisvideo alá szeretnék hangot _ kész zenét adni. 
Melyik-milyen- programmal tehetem meg ?
Köszönet a segítségért !


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a .mov kiterjesztésű fájloknál, a lejátszom nem játsza le a hangot, csak a képet. Mi lehet ennek az oka?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 30)

svarc írta:


> Szia Mindenkinek !
> Technikai tudorok segítségét kérem:
> fényképezőgéppel készített NÉMA kisvideo alá szeretnék hangot _ kész zenét adni.
> Melyik-milyen- programmal tehetem meg ?
> Köszönet a segítségért !



Erre a célra alkalmas lehet egy egyszerű videoszerkesztő, egy muxer vagy egy videovágó alkalmazás. 

Milyen formátumú a video? Ha AVI, akkor a VirtualDub-ot ajánlom. Ha nem AVI és nem gond, hogy a kimenet MKV (Matroska Video) lesz, akkor az mkvmerge GUI nevű alkalmazást ajánlom, ami az mkvtoolnix csomag része. Ezek az alkalmazások képesek a video újrakódolása nélkül elvégezni, amit szeretnél. A MediaCoder vagy a Windows Movie Maker is használható ilyesmire. Azért ezeket a programokat említettem, mert valamennyire ismerem őket (inkább az első hármat) és sok leírás van hozzájuk az interneten. Egyébként: http://www.google.com/search?q=add+sound+to+video (érdemes kiegészíteni a forrás formátumával; pl.: avi, mov vagy mpeg).


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 30)

ibracadabra írta:


> azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a .mov kiterjesztésű fájloknál, a lejátszom nem játsza le a hangot, csak a képet. Mi lehet ennek az oka?



Szerintem hat oka lehet: 


a lejátszóban vagy a rendszer hangerőszabályzójában el van némítva a hang  -> a némítás kikapcsolása megoldja a helyzetet
a lejátszód nem tudja dekódolni a hangot, mert nem ismeri a formátumát -> lejátszó és/vagy plugin-ok frissítése vagy másik lejátszó használata segíthet
az állományban nincs hang, vagy valamiképpen sérült
közvetlenül a digitális kimenetre kerül a hang, és vagy analóg bemenetű erősítőt használsz (ilyenkor nyilván nincs összekötve a digitális kimenet az erősítővel), vagy ismeretlen formátumú a digitális bemenettel rendelkező erősítőd számára a hang formátuma
a lejátszó nem játssza le a hangot, mert a kép lejátszásához is kevés az erőforrás (bár ez valószínűtlen)
egyéb

Milyen lejátszó (név és verzió)? Milyen operációs rendszer? Egyébként jó a hang? Milyen kódolású hang van az állományban?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Május 30)

matyko.eszti írta:


> Nekem már 2x ok nélkül leállt a hangfalam. Vagyis kikapcsoltam este a gépet, reggel már nem működött. Ugyanígy a fejhallgató. Pár hét múlva ismét jó lett, pedig nem csináltam semmit. Mitől lehet?



A hangkártya működött? Most jó a hang? Ha nem, nézd meg az Eszközkezelőben (ha Windows-t használsz), hogy van-e egyáltalán működő hangkártya.


----------



## bezga (2009 Május 31)

Sziasztok,

Én szeretnék képet feltenni a kutyabarát fórumba a kutyusomról, de nem tudom hogyan lehet, ha valaki segítené az én amatör, de lelkes személyemet, akkor nagyon hálás lennék.

Bezga

Ui.: Minden segítséget előre is köszönök!


----------



## Csonti1996 (2009 Május 31)

nem tom hogy lehet letölteni ha valaki tud segiteni irjon!
kösziii


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Csonti1996 írta:


> nem tom hogy lehet letölteni ha valaki tud segiteni irjon!
> kösziii


 Ugye ugye,csak 5 percedbe tellett volna elolvasni a szabályzatot!!


----------



## Alan (2009 Június 1)

bezga írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Én szeretnék képet feltenni a kutyabarát fórumba a kutyusomról, de nem tudom hogyan lehet, ha valaki segítené az én amatör, de lelkes személyemet, akkor nagyon hálás lennék.
> 
> ...




Ahol a hozzászólásokat írod, ott van egy kis ikonka azzal a névvel, hogy "kép beillesztése" és oda kell beillesztened az előzőleg feltöltött képet. Feltöltheted például a http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu oldalra. Ezek után az ott szereplő címet csak bemásolod ebbe a kis mezőbe. Remélem tudtam segíteni!


----------



## svarc (2009 Június 2)

bolondpoli írta:


> Erre a célra alkalmas lehet egy egyszerű videoszerkesztő, egy muxer vagy egy videovágó alkalmazás.
> 
> KÖSZÖNÖM A SEGÍTSÉGET !
> DOLGOZOM A MEGOLDÁSON...​


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 2)

*Névjegy szórólap*

Sziasztok. Nem reklámozni hanem segíteni szeretnék embereken. Ha valakinek szüksége van segítségre kiadványszerkesztés témában szívesen segítek. Ha gondolja akár az egész névjegyét megszerkesztem. Elküldi az adatait (nem használom fel!!!) és elkészítem mert ez a szakmám. Mert észrevettem, hogy a magyar olyan ha valaki önzetlen az már gyanús. De van saját honlapom ha valaki igényli megnézheti mire vagyok képes. És persze nem fogok tőle pénzt kérni ezért!!!

Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Június 2)

bezga írta:


> Alan írta:
> 
> 
> > Ahol a hozzászólásokat írod, ott van egy kis ikonka azzal a névvel, hogy "kép beillesztése" és oda kell beillesztened az előzőleg feltöltött képet. Feltöltheted például a http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu oldalra. Ezek után az ott szereplő címet csak bemásolod ebbe a kis mezőbe. Remélem tudtam segíteni!
> ...


A segítség nem teljesen korrekt.
Ez csak abban az esetben jó, ha a netre már feltetted a képet valahová.
Ha a saját gépedről akarsz feltölteni - a szabályzatban megtalálod a HOGYAN-ját.
Egyébként is javaslom mindenkinek elolvasni a félreértések elkerülése végett.


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Június 6)

*Hang 5.1ben*

Sziasztok

Meg tudja mondani valaki hogy ha van egy Acer extensa 5630G-s laptopom akkor hogyan tudom rábírni az 5.1es hangzásra win 7 alatt? A realtek sound managger nem képes megváltoztatni a csatlakozók tulajdonságait....

Köszi előre is a választ:
birdofhermes


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Június 6)

birdofhermes írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Meg tudja mondani valaki hogy ha van egy Acer extensa 5630G-s laptopom akkor hogyan tudom rábírni az 5.1es hangzásra win 7 alatt? A realtek sound managger nem képes megváltoztatni a csatlakozók tulajdonságait....
> 
> ...



HDMI csatlakozón küldöd ki a hangot?


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Június 8)

bolondpoli írta:


> HDMI csatlakozón küldöd ki a hangot?



A rendes 3 audiokimeneten próbáltam, mert az 5.1es fejhallgatónak nincs hdmi csatlakozója.
És a windows 7 nem hagyja megváltoztatni a vonal be és a mikrofon csatlakozókat úgy hogy azok mint hátsó illetve Basszus legyenek 

birdofhermes


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Június 8)

birdofhermes írta:


> A rendes 3 audiokimeneten próbáltam, mert az 5.1es fejhallgatónak nincs hdmi csatlakozója.
> És a windows 7 nem hagyja megváltoztatni a vonal be és a mikrofon csatlakozókat úgy hogy azok mint hátsó illetve Basszus legyenek
> 
> birdofhermes



Csak az 5.1 nem megy, vagy négy csatornás hangot sem lehet beállítani? 

A Realtek programjában mindent jól állítottál be? Hogyan "nem képes megváltoztatni a csatlakozók tulajdonságait" (mi történik)? 

A Vezérlőpultban a Windows hangbeállításainál 5.1-et állítottál be? A hangerőszabályzó alkalmazásban a _Speciális_ gombra kattintva előjön valamilyen beállítás (persze, ha hasonló a hangerőszabályzó, mint az XP-ben)? Van erősítőd vagy több multimédiás hangfalpárod, amiket rádughatnál a csatlakozókra?


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Június 9)

A windowsban nem lehet beállítani a hangszórók tulajdonságát, ezt a fület átvette a Sound managger, de ott csak a sztereot engedi kiválasztani mást nem. A tulajdonságainál egyedül csak azt lehet kiválasztani hogy melyik csatlakozó hangerősségét lehessen közvetlenül szabályozni.
És a laptopon csak 3 csatlakozó van, amik a line in, line out, és a mic.
Ezeket kéne megyváltoztatni úgy hogy front, rear, center/bass de nem lehet. Mert ha úgy mint az xpben rákattintok a csatlakozó grafikájára akkor a tulajdonságait nyitja meg és nem választhatom ki hogy mi van hozzá csatlakoztatva..
Mellékelem a sound managger képét (inkább a vistához készültéhez hasonló)
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090609/Sound_Managger_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Június 9)

birdofhermes írta:


> A windowsban nem lehet beállítani a hangszórók tulajdonságát, ezt a fület átvette a Sound managger, de ott csak a sztereot engedi kiválasztani mást nem. A tulajdonságainál egyedül csak azt lehet kiválasztani hogy melyik csatlakozó hangerősségét lehessen közvetlenül szabályozni.
> És a laptopon csak 3 csatlakozó van, amik a line in, line out, és a mic.
> Ezeket kéne megyváltoztatni úgy hogy front, rear, center/bass de nem lehet. Mert ha úgy mint az xpben rákattintok a csatlakozó grafikájára akkor a tulajdonságait nyitja meg és nem választhatom ki hogy mi van hozzá csatlakoztatva..
> Mellékelem a sound managger képét (inkább a vistához készültéhez hasonló)
> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090609/Sound_Managger_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg



XP-vel volt 5.1? Rendszergazda felhasználóval sem lehet állítani? 

(Az ALT + Print Screen billentyűkombináció csak az aktív ablakról készít képet.


----------



## birdofhermes (2009 Június 9)

Az xpvel több gépen is tökéletesen működött az 5.1
Most hogy a win7 van fent semmi csak sima sztereo.
A rendszergazda ugyan azt tudja megcsinálni mint én, mert én vok az...
És sajnos sehol sem találok ehez megoldást, pedig nagyon kéne... nem ezért vettem meg több ezer pénzért


----------



## feri2008 (2009 Június 12)

*XP, kikapcsolás*

Sziasztok!
Mostanában többször előfordul a gépemmel, hogy sem a Kikapcsolás, sem az Újraindítás gombra nem reagál / Start - számítógép kikapcsolás.../.
XP, Home edition van rajta.
Ilyenkor csak a *reset* gomb segít a pc-n, elindul, utána ki tudok lépni/kapcsolni.
Általában pár órás üzem után van a gond. 
Köszi az ötleteket, Feri


----------



## biti17 (2009 Június 23)

helósztok lehet volmár ez a kérdés hogy tudom megosztani a gépemet két particióra c és d-re . mert nemértek ehez köszi a segítséget


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 20)

Az internetről /sok helyről/letölthető ingyenesen az "Everest Home Edition" program. Telepítése után, a Számítógép-Összegzés- nél megmutatja, hogy milyen hangkártya van a gépben, sőt rámutat arra a linkre, ahonnan a hozzávaló drívert le lehet tölteni. Sajna az én esetemben csak rámutat, letölteni nem tudom.Ha esetleg valaki tudna segíteni: Intel82801DB ICH4 AC'97 Audio Controller (A-) kellene.(Most áthidaló megoldást használok, de ezzel az XP- nem igen ért egyet, sok a probléma.)


----------



## Sanders (2009 Július 23)

vinmi írta:


> Az internetről /sok helyről/letölthető ingyenesen az "Everest Home Edition" program. Telepítése után, a Számítógép-Összegzés- nél megmutatja, hogy milyen hangkártya van a gépben, sőt rámutat arra a linkre, ahonnan a hozzávaló drívert le lehet tölteni. Sajna az én esetemben csak rámutat, letölteni nem tudom.Ha esetleg valaki tudna segíteni: Intel82801DB ICH4 AC'97 Audio Controller (A-) kellene.(Most áthidaló megoldást használok, de ezzel az XP- nem igen ért egyet, sok a probléma.)



Szia!
Ha jól sejtem, ez alaplapi hangkártya. Ilyen esetben az alaplapi driver-t kell hozzá letölteni. Az Everest megmondja, hogy mi az alaplapod pontos típusa, ha megírod, tudok segíteni.


----------



## kcsbubi (2009 Július 24)

vinmi írta:


> Az internetről /sok helyről/letölthető ingyenesen az "Everest Home Edition" program. Telepítése után, a Számítógép-Összegzés- nél megmutatja, hogy milyen hangkártya van a gépben, sőt rámutat arra a linkre, ahonnan a hozzávaló drívert le lehet tölteni. Sajna az én esetemben csak rámutat, letölteni nem tudom.Ha esetleg valaki tudna segíteni: Intel82801DB ICH4 AC'97 Audio Controller (A-) kellene.(Most áthidaló megoldást használok, de ezzel az XP- nem igen ért egyet, sok a probléma.)



Talán *ez *segít. Nézd meg. http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/125/125118.htm


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 24)

Szervusztok!
Köszi a gyors reagálást!
Valóban az alaplapba integrált hangkártyáról van szó. 
Az alaplap típusa:*Fujitsu Siemens D 1451*
*kcsbubi* kösz, ott már jártam de sajna nem műkszik.
Amit eddig használni tudok, az a Realtek AC97 Audio drivere de ha ez van installálva, az XP rendetlenkedik./Ami zavaró, hogy az Intel honlapján sem lelhető fel ez a típus, a többi hasonló pedig nem jó./


----------



## Red Rébék (2009 Július 24)

vinmi írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Köszi a gyors reagálást!
> Valóban az alaplapba integrált hangkártyáról van szó.
> Az alaplap típusa:*Fujitsu Siemens D 1451*
> ...



Hello 

keresd meg az alaplapon hangchipet ird le ide mi volt ráirva
ez alapján majd megpróbálok drivert nézzni útána.

Csá


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 25)

vinmi írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Köszi a gyors reagálást!
> Valóban az alaplapba integrált hangkártyáról van szó.
> Az alaplap típusa:*Fujitsu Siemens D 1451*
> ...



?


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 25)

Sziasztok!
Már leírtam!
De újra:
Hangkártya tipusa:* Intel 82801DB ICH-AC'97 Audio Controller (A-1)*
A neten van jó pár, hasonló elnevezéssel dríver, / szám, vagy betű jel eltéréssel/
de azok nem működnek,/nincs hang/ csak a fent említett *Realtek dríverrel van hang,* de ezzel meg nem győzöm újratelepíteni az XP-t.
Ami kellene, azt /eddig/ nem tudom megszerezni,az *Intel honlapján* sincsen.
Nem értem miért nincs, hiszen a gépem kereskedelmi forgalomban volt,ma már ez a típus nincs forgalomban, de szeretem, egyébként jól műkszik, nekem megfelel.
Kényszerből azt csináltam, hogy "D" meghajtónak beraktam egy 20GB Winchestert, erre megy XP, stb és a *Realtek dríver, *és mikor végkép akadozik, uninstall, és újratelepítés. /A másik whincesteren állandóak és jók a dolgok, azt nem kell újratelepítgetni/


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 25)

vinmi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már leírtam!
> De újra:
> Hangkártya tipusa:* Intel 82801DB ICH-AC'97 Audio Controller (A-1)*
> ...



Kevéssé értek hozzá, de az a véleményem, hogy az Everest az aktuális körülmények között (hangkártya driver hiányában) csak a déli hídról tud információt adni. Inkább az Eszközkezelőben kellene megnézned, melyik eszközhöz nincs driver. 

Azt hiszem, a déli híd chipjében lévő vezérlőnek az a szerepe, hogy szabványos felületet adjon a hangkártya eléréséhez. Hozzá csatlakozik az alaplapon lévő CODEC chip (jelen esetben egy SigmaTel chip), ami a digitális/analóg és/vagy analóg/digitális konverziót végzi. Szerintem neked a SigmaTel CODEC chiphez való driverre van szükséged. Ezt például úgy ellenőrizheted, hogy:


Letöltöd az általam lejjebb linkelt drivert, majd kitömöríted valahová
Megnyitod az stac97.inf nevű állományt egy szövegszerkesztővel
Megnyitod az _Eszközkezelőt_
Megkeresed a driver-hiányos hang eszközödet, majd kettőt kattintasz rajta
A _Részletek_ fülön a legördülő listában a *azonosító* (ahol a * karakter bármennyi és bármilyen karaktert jelenthet) szövegre hasonlító elemeket kiválasztva a lejjebb lévő listában mindenféle karakterláncokat látsz. Hasonlítsd össze ezeket a karakterláncokat az stac97.inf nevű állományban lévő karakterláncokkal, aztán, ha minél hosszabb karakterláncok egyeznek, annál nagyobb a valószínűsége annak, hogy ez a driver kell ahhoz az eszközhöz. A VEN_8086 az Intel gyártó-azonosítója.
Ha az előző lépésben megfelelően passzoló karakterláncokkal találkoztál, telepíted a letöltött drivert
vagy​
Töltsd le a drivert és próbáld meg telepíteni a driver-hiányos hang eszközödhöz. Ha a Windows szerint jó hozzá a driver, akkor jó hozzá a driver.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 26)

Kösz hogy ennyit foglakoztok a problémámmal!
Az Everest, a telepített, vagy nem telepített, drívertől függetlenül megadja a Számítógép-Összegzés- ben a gép minden adatát.
Egyébként az eszközkezelő is hiányolja / a "C" meghajtón a drívert. Sőt a varázsló kirohan a netre, és persze nem talál drívert, utána sajnálkozik, hogy v.színű nem fog működni a hardver... Tudom./
Ha valaki tud segíteni, az *Intel 82801DB ICH4-AC'97 Audio* *Controllerhez* kellene dríver.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 26)

vinmi írta:


> az *Intel 82801DB ICH4-AC'97 Audio* *Controllerhez* kellene dríver.



Kérlek írd meg nekünk az eszközöd Eszközpéldány azonosítója néven fellelhető azonosítóját! Az _Eszközkezelőben_ megtalálod. 



vinmi írta:


> Az Everest, a telepített, vagy nem telepített, drívertől függetlenül megadja a Számítógép-Összegzés- ben a gép minden adatát.



Ez nem így van. (És nem a "minden adatát" kifejezés helytelenségébe szeretnék belekötni.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 28)

- Miért? 
- Mert az eszköz így pontosan azonosítható. Gondolom, már te is rájöttél, hogy _az *Intel 82801DB ICH4-AC'97 Audio**Controllerhez* kellene dríver_ szinte semmit sem ér.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 28)

Eszközpéldány azonosító:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_10051734&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD
Kösz, hogy ennyi időt szántok rám, ill. a problémámra!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 28)

vinmi írta:


> Eszközpéldány azonosító:
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_10051734&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD
> Kösz, hogy ennyi időt szántok rám, ill. a problémámra!



Driver.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 28)

Nagyon köszönöm!
Letöltöttem, de nem lehet installálni. Mit lehet tenni?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 28)

vinmi írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm!
> Letöltöttem, de nem lehet installálni. Mit lehet tenni?



Hogyan próbáltad installálni?


----------



## vinmi (2009 Július 29)

Sikerült és remekül műkszik./Én kis naiv, az este a vezérlőpulton keresztül akartam feltenni, azért nem ment fel.A hardver varázslóval nagyszerűen installálódott./
Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Július 29)

vinmi írta:


> Sikerült és remekül műkszik./Én kis naiv, az este a vezérlőpulton keresztül akartam feltenni, azért nem ment fel.A hardver varázslóval nagyszerűen installálódott./
> Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget!!



Örülök.  

Négy napja is ezt a drivert linkeltem.


----------



## None (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!
E-mail küldési problémám van. Tegnap óta próbálok emilt küldeni egy ismerősömnek. Nem megy át, folyton jön a mailer daemon levélke. A szokásos szöveggel: "_Hi. This is the qmail-send program at citromail.hu.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<.........__@server23.citromail.hu>:_
*mail is looping"*

Ezt a mail is looping dolgot nem értem, hogy mit takar. Valaki okosabb ha tudna segíteni jó lenne, mert fontos lenne eljutatnom a címzetthez a levelet. Köszi.


----------



## maszat2 (2009 Augusztus 9)

_
<.........__@server23.citromail.hu>:_
*mail is looping"*

Ezt a mail is looping dolgot nem értem, hogy mit takar. Valaki okosabb ha tudna segíteni jó lenne, mert fontos lenne eljutatnom a címzetthez a levelet. Köszi.[/quote]

mail looping elkepzelheto azert mert hibas beallitas van a cimzett postaladajan, leveltovabbitas van beallitva ami aztan valahogy korbe er. nem hiszem hogy ezen te tudnal segiteni.


----------



## linduem21 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!
Egy olyan kérdésem lenne, hogyan tudok képeket feltölteni az albumba? Hiába kattintok az új album létrehozására, de nem engedi, hogy feltegyem.
Előre is köszönöm a választ.


----------



## piszkosfredd (2009 Augusztus 23)

hát először is sziasztok!

a problémám a következő.
ha a netre csatlakozok egy kis idő után a netem megszünik!
lecsatlakozok ujra csat. és ujra nincs net egy kis idő multán!
először azthittem hogy a haver szórakozik mert mi tudjuk egymás felhasználó és jelszavát a netre mivel eggy a szolgáltatónk : tvnetwork !
felhívtam leb.....m de ő még a városban sem volt!
eljött megnézte a gépemet (ő szokta bütykölni) és kijelentette hogy lopják a netem ! egy "kobor hálozat" nevű csatornán! áligatott rajta mindent tiltott a kapcsolatoknál! azt mondta hogy a fickó nagyon profi mert ilyet nemkönnyü csinálni ! azóta már nem is egyszer ujra támadta a netemet a és sikerrel ! de azonnal szétkapcsolom a netet várok 5-10 percet.

a kérdés : 
hogyan tudnám lekoptatni a fa.....ot.
fix ip címem és vistám van.

köszönöm a válaszokat ötleteket!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 23)

linduem21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy olyan kérdésem lenne, hogyan tudok képeket feltölteni az albumba? Hiába kattintok az új album létrehozására, de nem engedi, hogy feltegyem.
> Előre is köszönöm a választ.


 
Profil oldalad
új album létrehozása
A megjelenő ablakban megadod az album címét, a lehetőségekhez beírsz valamit, bejelölöd, hogy bárki láthatja, vagy csak a barátaid és elküldöd.
A megjelenő ablakban rákattintasz a képek feltöltésére és máris tallózhatsz a gépeden a képek között.


----------



## linduem21 (2009 Augusztus 24)

b.p. írta:


> Profil oldalad
> új album létrehozása
> A megjelenő ablakban megadod az album címét, a lehetőségekhez beírsz valamit, bejelölöd, hogy bárki láthatja, vagy csak a barátaid és elküldöd.
> A megjelenő ablakban rákattintasz a képek feltöltésére és máris tallózhatsz a gépeden a képek között.


Köszönöm az instrukciókat!


----------



## Spanky (2009 Augusztus 28)

> *A szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!*



Ez mar napirenden van egy par hete.


----------



## Cseppike (2009 Augusztus 29)

Spanky írta:


> Ez mar napirenden van egy par hete.



Ha próbálod percenként frissíteni, egyszer csak beléptet 
Próbáld ne csak este nézegetni az oldalt (akkor óriási a forgalom), jelen pillanatban például semmi gond sincs. (ebédidő  )

Üdv
Csepi


----------



## Santane (2009 Augusztus 29)

Maradj folyamatosan bejelentkezve, az is segít időnként a visszajutásban.


----------



## rosemary18 (2009 Augusztus 29)

nem azért de minek vannak itt dalok ha ugysem lehet öket letölteni????


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 29)

tul van terhelve a szerver kéne egy kis önvizsgálatot tartani esteleg  pl kivenni a futo gifekeket az alákbol, avarokbol a topicokat eltördelni... a csatolásokat is megfontolni meg a video beágyazást ... kitörölni aki kb x idej nem lépett be

szal vannak fokozatok...


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 30)

rosemary18 írta:


> nem azért de minek vannak itt dalok ha ugysem lehet öket letölteni????


 nem azért, de azért vannak itt, hogy le lehessen tölteni. nem azért, de ha körülnéznél mielőtt reklamálsz, láthatnád az információt. javaslom az aláírásomban szerplő linkeket.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 30)

most írta:


> tul van terhelve a szerver kéne egy kis önvizsgálatot tartani esteleg  pl kivenni a futo gifekeket az alákbol, avarokbol a topicokat eltördelni... a csatolásokat is megfontolni meg a video beágyazást ... kitörölni aki kb x idej nem lépett be
> 
> szal vannak fokozatok...


 
 Köszönjük a tanácsokat. Még kis türelmet kérünk a végleges megoldáshoz.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Szeptember 2)

Tudom hogy most a szervergondok közepette nem egészen ildomos zavarni de van két erősen visszatérő kérdésem
1.) A privát üzenetekről:
A privát üzeneteknél a szűrés ami legalul van nem jól működik.A bejövő üzeneteknél jól működik.
Az elküldött üzeneteknél *semmi értelme feladóra szűrni mert a küldő mindig a tulajdonos!*
Ott a *címzettre* kellene szűrni!
Ez értelemszerű!
Teljesen logikátlan azt keresni ki a feladó hát saját magad vagy a saját üzenteidnél.
2.) A vendégkönyvről:
A vendégkönvet ha nem zárom le jönnek a látogatók ami akár nem baj is lehet ám néha nem tetszenek azok a képek amit az ő ízlésük szerint betesznek jóindulatból*. Szeretném válogatva megtartani a beírásokat* és ehhez törlési lehetőség kellene ám éppen fordítva működik: Aki adja az törölheti.
Aki kapja pedig jó idő óta nem tudja törölni.
Azért mondom hogy jó idő óta mert amikor 2009 januárjában beindult az új fazonú canada program az első 1-2 héten működött a vendégkönyvi törlési lehetőség a tulajdonos részéről!
Ám kis ídő múlva elromlott(megszűnt) ez a lehetőség én többször beírtam még Melittát is kértem ha lesz mód kérje meg goyo-t javítsa meg .Most ismét ide írom mert talán ha jól működik a szerver lesz rá mód ezt a két hibát is megjavítani


----------



## Butuska (2009 Szeptember 9)

A gépemet ujrainstaláltam és nem tudom,hogy honnan tudnám letölteni a videokártyát INTEL GMA950(intel 82945GC). Tud valaki segiteni? A googlebe már beüttem,de nem sikerült. Előre is köszi!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 9)

Butuska írta:


> A gépemet ujrainstaláltam és nem tudom,hogy honnan tudnám letölteni a videokártyát INTEL GMA950(intel 82945GC). Tud valaki segiteni? A googlebe már beüttem,de nem sikerült. Előre is köszi!



http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2102&lang=eng


----------



## nkacsa (2009 Szeptember 13)

*Nottable*

Ezt a notebook állványt szívesen a magaménak tudnám:
http://www.nottable.com.br/
Szépséghiba, hogy magyar üzletben még nem láttam, és az ára is rejtély.
Van esetleg valakinek ilyen állványa? Érdekelnének a személyes tapasztalatok, illetve beszerzési lehetőségek.


----------



## Francois5000 (2009 Szeptember 13)

helló
kérdéssel fordulok hozzátok
nekem régi gépM van. bővíteni sezretném a RAMot.jelenleg 256MBos!
lehetséges még a régit bővítgetni vagy vegyek újat?
s ha igen, melyik boltot javasoljátok?


----------



## nkacsa (2009 Szeptember 13)

Hát ha minőségi előrelépést szeretnél elérni, akkor min 512 MB kellene.
A fejlesztés/vásárlás kérdés eldöntéséhez kicsit többet kéne tudni arról, hogy milyen a jelenlegi géped és mire szeretnéd használni.


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Mint szerverrendszergazda elmondhatom h ma már 512 mb se elég semmire min. 1Gb RAM-ot ajánlok én, de nem csak a RAM a fontos, egyéb tényezők is befolyásolják a számítógép működését!


----------



## Francois5000 (2009 Szeptember 15)

köszönöm a tanácsokat!


----------



## Francois5000 (2009 Szeptember 15)

madzsi nos igen ezt tudom, de nekem csak a RAMot kéne felhúzni a gépN, a többi elfogad6ó!


----------



## Francois5000 (2009 Szeptember 15)

jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## gabi125 (2009 Szeptember 16)

*ram bovites*

Hello!

Ram ugyeben. 
Nezd meg everesttel hogy mi van a gepedben pontosan
http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/58948/ 

Azaz ha Pentium 3 vagy korai Pentium 4-s a geped akkor valoszinuleg SD-RAM megy bele. Ebbol van 256 MB-s de elegge draga. Ekkor erdemes az alaplapot es a processzort is cserelni.
A masik lehetoseg mar hogy DDR1 ram van a gepedben. Ekkor erdemes venni egy 256 vagy inkabb 512 MB-s memoriat.
De mindenekelott megnezni hogy hany slot van a gepben (pontosabban hany db ures van meg) azaz egyszerre hany darab memoriat lehet betenni a gepbe. Altalaban ez 3 darab szokott lenni, de van amelyik gepben 2 darab van es ritkan 4 db is. Ez azert fontos mert ha nincs szabad hely akkor egy memoriat ki kell venned (pl 2 db hely van es mind a kettoben van 1-1 db 128 MB -s modul) igy nem ered el egy memoriacsere soran a kivan 512 MB mennyiseget. Ezt az everest anelkul is megmondja, hogy szetszedned a geped.


----------



## h.melinda (2009 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok.
Tudnátok segíteni, abban, hogy a számítógépemet hogyan tudom formatálni, mert a win98-at szeretném lecserélni XP-re.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Szeptember 16)

h.melinda írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Tudnátok segíteni, abban, hogy a számítógépemet hogyan tudom formatálni, mert a win98-at szeretném lecserélni XP-re.


Ahhoz nem kell formattálnod.
Ha van (legális) install lemezed - beteszed a Cd meghajtóba és arról boot-olsz (nem a merevlemezről, hanem a CD-ről).
Aztán csak követned kell a CD utasításait.

Egyébként: format C:/u/s - De vigyázz, mert ezzel mindent elveszítesz a c meghatódról!


----------



## h.melinda (2009 Szeptember 17)

Nagyon köszönöm a választ, de az a problémám, hogy betettem a lemezt feltelepítette, de mivel a merevlemez 2 részre van bontva, ezért az egyik részén lecserélte xp-re a másik felén rajta hagyta a 98-at. Mivel ha mégegyszer feltelepítem csak a másik részére akkor 2 er lesz fenn az xp, ezért gondoltam, hogy egyszerűbb mindent letörölni és úgy feltelepíteni. Vagy ha ezt nem lehet akkor, hogyan tudom megszüntetni azt, hogy a merevlemez 2 részre legyen bontva?


----------



## bluebirds (2009 Szeptember 18)

Szia h.melinda!
Az XP telepitő lemeze az egyik legjobb particio manager 
Minden megoldható.

Ha szeretnéd továbbra is megtartani a két particiot ugy abban az esetben formázd le azt amelyiken a 98 van.
Ha az egészet ujra szeretnéd telepiteni egy particioval akkor töröld mind a kettő particiot és utána mehet az XP a gépre 

Amikor bootols az XP lemezről a telepités nem azonnal kezdődik meg, először ki kell választanod, hogy melyik merevlemez melyik particiojára szeretnéd telepiteni. Itt tudod törölni a particiokat is. Amenyiben ugy gondodlod, hogy neked a 98-ra nincs szükséged ugy abban az esetben törlöd azt a particiot, majd ujra létrehozol egy ugyanakkora részt és kilépsz XP telepitése nélkül. Ujrainditás után már csak az XP lesz a gépeden plusz egy formázatlan particio amit a sajátgépben le tudsz formázni. (jobb klikk az ikonon és formázás)
Amenyiben nincs szükséged megosztásra abban az esetben töröld mind a kettő particiot majd hozd létre ujra a merevlemez teljes méretében (ez lesz az alapértelmezett). Ezután kiválasztod, hogy XP telepitése és kész is 

Sok sikert!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 20)

h.melinda írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm a választ, de az a problémám, hogy betettem a lemezt feltelepítette, de mivel a merevlemez 2 részre van bontva, ezért az egyik részén lecserélte xp-re a másik felén rajta hagyta a 98-at. Mivel ha mégegyszer feltelepítem csak a másik részére akkor 2 er lesz fenn az xp, ezért gondoltam, hogy egyszerűbb mindent letörölni és úgy feltelepíteni. Vagy ha ezt nem lehet akkor, hogyan tudom megszüntetni azt, hogy a merevlemez 2 részre legyen bontva?



Ezt meg lehet csinálni particionáló programokkal. Például ezzel az ingyenessel, így (kb. van magyar leírás is, és internetes kereső is). Mielőtt bármit csinálsz, mentsd le a fontos adatokat a vinyóról, hátha valami balul üt ki.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Szeptember 22)

Még itt nem kérdeztem meg, de szerintem ide való a kérdésem:
letöltöttem 2 db cd-t a musical fórumról ami mp3-ban van fenn most is. Ha az ehhez elnevezett könyvtárat megnyitom felhozza az mp3-akat, de ha rákattintok 2x, akkor azt hozza ki egy kisablak, hogy "nincs meg a fájl". ezt hozza fel kb a 11 szám letöltéséből 5-nél. Viszont, ha a gépemen a winamp-ot nyitom meg és ott addolom az elöbbi könyvtárat, akkor minden dalt lejátszik. Tehát meghallgatni tudom itt a gépen, de átmásolni nem az mp3 lejátszómra, mivel nincs meg a fájl!!! Tudna valaki erre nekem is érthető magyarázatot adni?
Köszi előre is!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 22)

Lyna53 írta:


> Még itt nem kérdeztem meg, de szerintem ide való a kérdésem:
> letöltöttem 2 db cd-t a musical fórumról ami mp3-ban van fenn most is. Ha az ehhez elnevezett könyvtárat megnyitom felhozza az mp3-akat, de ha rákattintok 2x, akkor azt hozza ki egy kisablak, hogy "nincs meg a fájl". ezt hozza fel kb a 11 szám letöltéséből 5-nél. Viszont, ha a gépemen a winamp-ot nyitom meg és ott addolom az elöbbi könyvtárat, akkor minden dalt lejátszik. Tehát meghallgatni tudom itt a gépen, de átmásolni nem az mp3 lejátszómra, mivel nincs meg a fájl!!! Tudna valaki erre nekem is érthető magyarázatot adni?
> Köszi előre is!



Lehet, hogy túl hosszú az állomány elérési útja, vagy érvénytelen karakterek vannak a nevében. Nevezz át egy rossz állományt abc.mp3-ra. Ha ez nem segít, másold az abc.mp3-at valami felsőbb szintű könyvtárba (pl.: c:\zene vagy c:\). Ha az előző két pont valamelyike segített, az magában hordozza a magyarázatot is. Ha egyik sem segített, idézd pontosan a hibaüzenetet, írd meg, dupla kattintásra melyik program nyitná meg az állományt, és mindezt milyen operációs rendszeren.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Szeptember 23)

bolondpoli írta:


> Lehet, hogy túl hosszú az állomány elérési útja, vagy érvénytelen karakterek vannak a nevében. Nevezz át egy rossz állományt abc.mp3-ra. Ha ez nem segít, másold az abc.mp3-at valami felsőbb szintű könyvtárba (pl.: c:\zene vagy c:\). Ha az előző két pont valamelyike segített, az magában hordozza a magyarázatot is. Ha egyik sem segített, idézd pontosan a hibaüzenetet, írd meg, dupla kattintásra melyik program nyitná meg az állományt, és mindezt milyen operációs rendszeren.


 Szia! Először is köszi a reagálást! Megpróbáltam átnevezni a hibaüzi:"Hiba: nem olvasható". Próbáltam átmásolni (húzni) másik meghajtóra, könyvtárba, a hibaüzi uaz, mint átnevezéskor.
Különben XP-t használok, WinCommander 4.0
Amikor a WinCmd-ben megnyitom a könyvtárat és megnyitnám a zeneszámot, akkor "Nincs meg a fájl". De ez csak a 11 mp3-ból csak az első, harmadik, ötödik, hetedik és tizedikre érvényes, a többit megnyitja a WinCmd és beugrik a Winamp és lejátssza.Már jártam így korábban egy musicallel itt szintén, akkor 3-at nem akart "ismerni", de egy kedves fórumozó máshová feltette a számokat nekem priviben, de azóta sem fejtettük meg a titkot, hogy ez miért van. Ha segít a megfejtésben a Cleopatre c. francia musical 2 cd-jéről lenne most szó, mp3-ban van fenn itt a musical, operett stb. fórumon. A nagykorú fiam sem érti, mert nem csak én fantáziálok, ugyanis kértem az Ő segítségét is, de nem érti. Szeretek a hibámból tanulni, csak azért kérdezek. Nagyon hálás vagyok, hogy próbálsz segíteni.
Üdv.
Lyna53


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 23)

Lyna53 írta:


> Szia! Először is köszi a reagálást! Megpróbáltam átnevezni a hibaüzi:"Hiba: nem olvasható". Próbáltam átmásolni (húzni) másik meghajtóra, könyvtárba, a hibaüzi uaz, mint átnevezéskor.
> Különben XP-t használok, WinCommander 4.0
> Amikor a WinCmd-ben megnyitom a könyvtárat és megnyitnám a zeneszámot, akkor "Nincs meg a fájl". De ez csak a 11 mp3-ból csak az első, harmadik, ötödik, hetedik és tizedikre érvényes, a többit megnyitja a WinCmd és beugrik a Winamp és lejátssza.Már jártam így korábban egy musicallel itt szintén, akkor 3-at nem akart "ismerni", de egy kedves fórumozó máshová feltette a számokat nekem priviben, de azóta sem fejtettük meg a titkot, hogy ez miért van. Ha segít a megfejtésben a Cleopatre c. francia musical 2 cd-jéről lenne most szó, mp3-ban van fenn itt a musical, operett stb. fórumon. A nagykorú fiam sem érti, mert nem csak én fantáziálok, ugyanis kértem az Ő segítségét is, de nem érti. Szeretek a hibámból tanulni, csak azért kérdezek. Nagyon hálás vagyok, hogy próbálsz segíteni.
> Üdv.
> Lyna53



Mit ír ki pontosan? A "nincs meg a fájl" és a "Hiba: nem olvasható" nem feltétlenül jelenti ugyanazt. 

WinCommander = Windows Commander? 

Intézőben normális módon meg lehet nyitni azokat az állományokat?


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Szeptember 23)

bolondpoli írta:


> Mit ír ki pontosan? A "nincs meg a fájl" és a "Hiba: nem olvasható" nem feltétlenül jelenti ugyanazt.
> 
> WinCommander = Windows Commander?
> 
> Intézőben normális módon meg lehet nyitni azokat az állományokat?


 
Szia!
A Windows Commander 4.0 -ban nem működik ezért nem tudom átmásolni-kiírni sem, mert rákattintva "nincs meg a fájl"-t írja ki.
Az átnevezéshez írta "hiba: nem olvasható"-t.
Az intézőben megnyitja és egyből feljön a winamp és lejátssza. De lemezre átírni vagy mp3lejátszóra nem tudom feltenni a fentiek miatt. Remélem most már pontosítottam.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 23)

Lyna53 írta:


> Szia!
> A Windows Commander 4.0 -ban nem működik ezért nem tudom átmásolni-kiírni sem, mert rákattintva "nincs meg a fájl"-t írja ki.
> Az átnevezéshez írta "hiba: nem olvasható"-t.
> Az intézőben megnyitja és egyből feljön a winamp és lejátssza. De lemezre átírni vagy mp3lejátszóra nem tudom feltenni a fentiek miatt. Remélem most már pontosítottam.



Ha Intézőben átnevezed az egyik állományt, akkor is jelentkezik a hiba a Windows Commanderben?


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Szeptember 23)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ha Intézőben átnevezed az egyik állományt, akkor is jelentkezik a hiba a Windows Commanderben?


 
Az intézőben átneveztem, azaz, csak 01-nek hagytam. Így már felismeri a Windows Commander. Remlem akkor így már másolható! 
Köszi, de azért még mindig nem értem, és megpróbálom a többivel is, hogy így működik-e. -most csak az első "beteg"-gel próbáltam, hogy gyorsan tudjak válaszolni.
Nagyon köszönöm, s bocsi, hogy sokáig feltartottalak! Leköteleztél


----------



## antonia (2009 Október 7)

A segitségeteket szeretném kérni. Nemrég újra telepitették az Xp-t a gépemre és a filmeket lejátsza ugyan de hang nélkül. Szerintetek mi lehet a probléma? Mi hiányozhat a gépről?Annyit értettem meg az angol hiba üzenetből hogy valami a sound driver-rel van.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 7)

antonia írta:


> A segitségeteket szeretném kérni. Nemrég újra telepitették az Xp-t a gépemre és a filmeket lejátsza ugyan de hang nélkül. Szerintetek mi lehet a probléma? Mi hiányozhat a gépről?Annyit értettem meg az angol hiba üzenetből hogy valami a sound driver-rel van.



Milyen lejátszó és mi a hibaüzenet? Minden filmet hang nélkül játszik? Egyébként van hang (rendszerhangok, zene, stb.)?


----------



## antonia (2009 Október 7)

Winamp-al KMPlayerrel próbáltam. Egyébként van hang és a Winamp lejátsza a zenét, a filmeket viszont meg sem nyitja. A KMPlayer megnyitja de nincs hang. Bocs de tényleg keveset értek hozzá.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 7)

antonia írta:


> Winamp-al KMPlayerrel próbáltam. Egyébként van hang és a Winamp lejátsza a zenét, a filmeket viszont meg sem nyitja. A KMPlayer megnyitja de nincs hang. Bocs de tényleg keveset értek hozzá.



Azt hiszem, a KMPlayer beépített kodekekkel rendelkezik. Lehet, hogy a beállítások között rosszul van beállítva a hang eszköz. 

Talán jobban segíthetünk, ha megírod a hibaüzenetet pontosan.


----------



## john15 (2009 Október 7)

antonia írta:


> A segitségeteket szeretném kérni. Nemrég újra telepitették az Xp-t a gépemre és a filmeket lejátsza ugyan de hang nélkül. Szerintetek mi lehet a probléma? Mi hiányozhat a gépről?Annyit értettem meg az angol hiba üzenetből hogy valami a sound driver-rel van.


 

Üdv!

Újratelepítés után nekem is volt hasonló gondom, de a GOM Player lejátszó tökéletesen megoldotta a problémát. Letölthető innen: http://download.chip.eu/hu/GOM-Player-2.0.12_165157.html

Remélem segítettem.


----------



## hoktar (2009 Október 7)

antonia írta:


> A segitségeteket szeretném kérni. Nemrég újra telepitették az Xp-t a gépemre és a filmeket lejátsza ugyan de hang nélkül. Szerintetek mi lehet a probléma? Mi hiányozhat a gépről?Annyit értettem meg az angol hiba üzenetből hogy valami a sound driver-rel van.


 
Szia! Ez a hibaüzenet azt jelenti, hogy az operációs rendszered (jelen esetben Windows XP), látja de nem kezeli a hangkártyád. Ahoz hogy teljes mértékben kezelje, és használhatóvá váljon (legyen hang), ahoz le kell töltened hozzá az internetről (vagy telepíteni a számítógéphez mellékelt CD-ről), a hangkártya illesztőprogramját (driver). Az a szerencsésebb eset ha CD-n megvan, viszont ha nincs, akkor kell segítségül hívni az internetet és a Google keresőt. Javasolom az Everest home nevü programot töltsd le, telepítsd, azzal tudsz egy listát (report, riport) készíttetni a számítógépeden lévő hardwarek (Videókártya, hangkártya, merevlemez, optikai meghajtók stb.) típusáról. Ha ott megtalálod a hangkártyád típusát azt jelöld ki, másold be egy új google keresőablakba és utána írd még oda, hogy driver download pl. 'sound blaster 16 live windows xp driver dovnload'. Ha sikerült a megfelelő drivert (eszközillesztőprogramot) megtalálnod, akkor töltsd le és telepítsd a gépedre pl. futtasd a 'setup.exe' fájlt. Ha minden jól megy, számítógéped telepítés után felismeri a hangkártyát és általában kér egy újraindítást. Utána "öröm és bódottá"  Remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## hoktar (2009 Október 7)

Ohh most látom, hogy winamp alól van hangod.... Ezek szerint hangkártya még is csak rendem van. Naszóval videó lejátszók egy részéhez windows-os kodec csomag kell, amit letölthetsz pl. innen: http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/62341/ (bocsánat de új fórumozó lévén sajnos nem tudom a megfelelő linkelési formátumot), ez az egyik legkedveltebb és véleményem szerint talán legjobb komplett codec csomag. De ha nem szeretnél bajlódni codec-el, akkor javaslom a VLC media player-t szinte mindent játszik amit csak lehet és média formátum, ez a lejátszó beépített codec csomaggal rendelkezik (nem szemeteli az operációs rendszered registry beállításait). Letölthető: http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/58511/


----------



## vinmi (2009 Október 7)

Szeretnék segítséget kérni. A sz. gépembe két winchester van beépítve, és mindkettőre fel van telepítve az XP, működnek is "viszonylag" kevés problémával. Mivel megszűnt az ok, ami miatt ezt a megoldást kellett alkalmaznom, szeretném az egyik winchesterről leszedni az op. rendszert, és letisztítani a lemezt.
Lementettem a kiszemelt winyóról minden fontos anyagot, és megpróbáltam a formázást, de nem engedte.
Tudna valaki egy egyszerű és jó megoldást ajánlani?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 8)

vinmi írta:


> Szeretnék segítséget kérni. A sz. gépembe két winchester van beépítve, és mindkettőre fel van telepítve az XP, működnek is "viszonylag" kevés problémával. Mivel megszűnt az ok, ami miatt ezt a megoldást kellett alkalmaznom, szeretném az egyik winchesterről leszedni az op. rendszert, és letisztítani a lemezt.
> Lementettem a kiszemelt winyóról minden fontos anyagot, és megpróbáltam a formázást, de nem engedte.
> Tudna valaki egy egyszerű és jó megoldást ajánlani?



Nem engedte? Miért nem? Mit mondott?


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Október 8)

Sziasztok!
Már egyszer segítettetek amiért azóta is nagyon hálás vagyok és ugye mindig tanul is az ember lánya :-D
Most abban kérnék segítséget, hogy az Outlook Express-ben a belépési jelszót miként lehet megváltoztatni. A szolgáltató adott egy primitívet, de én azt meg szeretném változtatni a biztonságom érdekében.
Nagyon köszönöm előre is!
Lyna53


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 8)

Lyna53 írta:


> Most abban kérnék segítséget, hogy az Outlook Express-ben a belépési jelszót miként lehet megváltoztatni. A szolgáltató adott egy primitívet, de én azt meg szeretném változtatni a biztonságom érdekében.
> Nagyon köszönöm előre is!



Ha van a levelező szolgáltatásnak webes felülete, akkor szerintem ott. Ha nincs, akkor a szolgáltató ügyfélszolgálatán.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Október 8)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ha van a levelező szolgáltatásnak webes felülete, akkor szerintem ott. Ha nincs, akkor a szolgáltató ügyfélszolgálatán.


Szia!
Van a szolgáltatónak webes útmutatója, (levelezés beállítások) de a változtatást nem találtam rajta, az ügyfél.szolgálatuk meg azt mondta, hogy ezt én megváltoztathatom önállóan. 
Azért köszi!


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Október 8)

Lyna53 írta:


> Szia!
> Van a szolgáltatónak webes útmutatója, (levelezés beállítások) de a változtatást nem találtam rajta, az ügyfél.szolgálatuk meg azt mondta, hogy ezt én megváltoztathatom önállóan.
> Azért köszi!



Melyik szolgáltatóról van szó?


----------



## antonia (2009 Október 9)

Köszönöm a javaslaitokat, megprobálom megoldani a problémát.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Október 9)

bolondpoli írta:


> Melyik szolgáltatóról van szó?


 Szia!
Digi a szolgáltatóm.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 9)

Lyna53 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már egyszer segítettetek amiért azóta is nagyon hálás vagyok és ugye mindig tanul is az ember lánya :-D
> Most abban kérnék segítséget, hogy az *Outlook Express*-ben a belépési jelszót miként lehet megváltoztatni. A szolgáltató adott egy primitívet, de én azt meg szeretném változtatni a biztonságom érdekében.
> Nagyon köszönöm előre is!
> Lyna53



Légyszi azért olvasd el ezt a cikket is az outlook levelező kliensről :
http://nibiru.hu/secmach.html#A_sz%E1m%EDt%F3g%E9pre_n%E9lk%FCl%F6zhetetlen_egy%E9b


----------



## john15 (2009 Október 10)

vinmi írta:


> Szeretnék segítséget kérni. A sz. gépembe két winchester van beépítve, és mindkettőre fel van telepítve az XP, működnek is "viszonylag" kevés problémával. Mivel megszűnt az ok, ami miatt ezt a megoldást kellett alkalmaznom, szeretném az egyik winchesterről leszedni az op. rendszert, és letisztítani a lemezt.
> Lementettem a kiszemelt winyóról minden fontos anyagot, és megpróbáltam a formázást, de nem engedte.
> Tudna valaki egy egyszerű és jó megoldást ajánlani?


 
Üdv!

Kicsit több infó jó lenne a hibaüzenettel kapcsolatban. Remélhetőleg a megtartani kívánt operációs rendszert indítottad el, mert ha nem akkor a vinyót nem fogja engedni formázni, mivel onnan működik az oprendszer. Egyébként ajánlom az alábbi linket: http://www.operacios.hu/operacios-rendszer-torlese
Itt több variációt is találsz az oprendszer tölésére.

Remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## marciera (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok!

Én tanácsot szeretnék kérni. A párom kórust vezet, és szeretné felvenni a próbák anyagát, hogy megtudja, az előadásig hol kell még csiszolódnia a kórusnak.
Hallottam, hogy van olyan mp3 lejátszó, ami egyben felvevős is, vagyis diktafonként is működik. Ez azért is jó lenne, mert a felvett anyagot rá tudnánk tenni a számítógépre.
Ebben kérnék tanácsot, hogy tényleg van-e ilyen, vagy kifejezetten diktafont kell vennem? Ja, és persze nem nagy dologra kell gondolni, mert a párom technikai tudása nem ér fel a magaslatokig, mint ahogy a pénztárcánk tartalma sem.
Előre is köszönöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## jamesua (2009 Október 11)

vinmi írta:


> Szeretnék segítséget kérni. A sz. gépembe két winchester van beépítve, és mindkettőre fel van telepítve az XP, működnek is "viszonylag" kevés problémával. Mivel megszűnt az ok, ami miatt ezt a megoldást kellett alkalmaznom, szeretném az egyik winchesterről leszedni az op. rendszert, és letisztítani a lemezt.
> Lementettem a kiszemelt winyóról minden fontos anyagot, és megpróbáltam a formázást, de nem engedte.
> Tudna valaki egy egyszerű és jó megoldást ajánlani?



Egyszerű megoldás nem biztos hogy lesz. 
Én arra gyanakodom az infók alapján, hogy azt a vinyót akarod formázni amin a rendszerindító fájlok vannak (amiket nem biztos hogy látsz az intézőben mert rejtettek) és ezért nem engedi a windows. Ha jól logikázok akkor a következő a szitu.
Tehát valószínüleg a C: meghajtót szeretnéd formázni és a D: meghajtóról futó windows alól. Az a bibi hogy mindkét oprendszered a C-ről indul, ezért ha akárhogyan kiiktatod a C-t akkor semmi sem fog elindulni. Eltaláltam esetleg a szitut?
Ha nem kellene esetleg több infó!


----------



## sowi (2009 Október 11)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én tanácsot szeretnék kérni. A párom kórust vezet, és szeretné felvenni a próbák anyagát, hogy megtudja, az előadásig hol kell még csiszolódnia a kórusnak.
> Hallottam, hogy van olyan mp3 lejátszó, ami egyben felvevős is, vagyis diktafonként is működik. Ez azért is jó lenne, mert a felvett anyagot rá tudnánk tenni a számítógépre.
> ...




barmelyik uj diktafon meg tudja ezt csinalni, bar a beepitett mikrofonok minosege nemtudom mennyire lesz jo egy korusfelvetere


----------



## jamesua (2009 Október 12)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én tanácsot szeretnék kérni. A párom kórust vezet, és szeretné felvenni a próbák anyagát, hogy megtudja, az előadásig hol kell még csiszolódnia a kórusnak.
> Hallottam, hogy van olyan mp3 lejátszó, ami egyben felvevős is, vagyis diktafonként is működik. Ez azért is jó lenne, mert a felvett anyagot rá tudnánk tenni a számítógépre.
> ...



Ha esetleg van kéznél notebook meg lehet azzal próbálni egy mikrofonnal (kicsit olcsóbb, mint egy diktafon), hogy milyen minőséget tudsz elérni, szerintem az egyszerűbb diktafonok sem veszik fel jobb minőségben.


----------



## marciera (2009 Október 12)

Köszönöm a jó tanácsok. A mikrofonos megoldás tényleg jó, de milyen program kell hozzá? Én csak angol nyelvűeket talátam. A gépen, pedig a hangfelvétel csak 60 mp-et képes egyszerre felvenni.
Az mp3-as lejátszó csak azért lett volna jó, mert kicsi, és talán kevés vele a gond
De még egyszer köszönöm Nektek a hozzászólást és a segítséget!


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 13)

Üdv! Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy a tv kártya távirányítójával tudok-e valamilyen lejátszóprogramot kezelni a gépen? winamp, vagy mediaplayer vagy valamelyik másikat? Előre is köszi.


----------



## dunyec (2009 Október 19)

marciera írta:


> Köszönöm a jó tanácsok. A mikrofonos megoldás tényleg jó, de milyen program kell hozzá? Én csak angol nyelvűeket talátam. A gépen, pedig a hangfelvétel csak 60 mp-et képes egyszerre felvenni.
> Az mp3-as lejátszó csak azért lett volna jó, mert kicsi, és talán kevés vele a gond
> De még egyszer köszönöm Nektek a hozzászólást és a segítséget!


Üdv!
Én az Audacity-t javasolnám. Magyar, ingyenes, és viszonylag egyszerű használni.
itt van hozzá egy letöltőlink:


----------



## feherb (2009 Október 20)

mazzic írta:


> Üdv! Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy a tv kártya távirányítójával tudok-e valamilyen lejátszóprogramot kezelni a gépen? winamp, vagy mediaplayer vagy valamelyik másikat? Előre is köszi.



Van rá precedens, de teljesen a TV kártya típusától, és azon belül a hozzá adott programtól függ. Pár éve használtam ilyen kártyákat, és akkor elég ritka volt az így működő rendszer. Lehet, hogy előre vinne, ha megadnád a kártya pontos típusát.


----------



## feherb (2009 Október 20)

marciera írta:


> Köszönöm a jó tanácsok. A mikrofonos megoldás tényleg jó, de milyen program kell hozzá? Én csak angol nyelvűeket talátam. A gépen, pedig a hangfelvétel csak 60 mp-et képes egyszerre felvenni.
> Az mp3-as lejátszó csak azért lett volna jó, mert kicsi, és talán kevés vele a gond
> De még egyszer köszönöm Nektek a hozzászólást és a segítséget!



Én azért pesszimistább vagyok a kérdésben, ahhoz, hogy egy kórust ellenőrizni lehessen ilyen módszerrel, elég profi mikrofonrendszerre van szükség. Hallania kell, minden szólamot, minden tagot külön. Egy felvevős MP3-al, vagy egy átlagos minőségű külső mikrofonnal, csak annyit fog tudni azonosítani, hogy az egész kórus tempója megfelel-e, és nagyjából azt, hogy hol tartanak a darabban.


----------



## dunyec (2009 Október 20)

Erre a célra használta volt énektanárom a NoteWorthy Composer-t. Ez egy kottázó progi, nagyon sok funkcióval. Sajnos angol nyelvű.


----------



## feherb (2009 Október 21)

*Október 13*

tudtok valamit egy olyan vírusról, aminek október 13 lenne a neve? Egy barátom hívott, hogy kinyiffant a gépe, és azt mondták, hogy egy ilyen vírus okozza a tüneteket. Nekem kellene leszednem, de sehol nem találok ilyen revü vírust. A gép még nincs nálam.


----------



## dunyec (2009 Október 21)

Én sem találok ilyen nevű vírust. Se magyar se külföldi oldalon. Nem lehet, hogy férrenézték és valamilyen dátum akar ez lenni? (Pl.: keresés ideje, riasztás idje, stb.)


----------



## vinmi (2009 Október 25)

Elnézéseteket kérem, de sokáig nem voltam gépközelben.
Köszönöm a segítségeteket, de a probléma egyrésze még fenmaradt. A két winchester közül a "C" meghajtón lévő op.rendszert akarom megtartani.
Indítottam a "C"-n lévő op.rendszert, és onnan formáztam a "D" meghajtót.
Valóban eltűnt róla a Windows és minden más is, de valami csak marad valahol, mert indításnál felajánlja a "törölt" op. redszert is indítási lehetőségként.A megmaradt "C" meghajtón nem találok semmi, a "D"törölt op.rendszerére utaló adatot, vagy nem látom.


----------



## signore (2009 Október 25)

Szia
Ennek az az oka, hogy a windows, ha újra telepíted úgy, hogy a gépen talál másik rendszert, létrehoz egy indító menüt, hogy a már fent lévő régi rendszert is el tudd indítani. Ezt később már nem módosítja. Sajnos segítni nem igazán tudok, mert nem windowst használok, de ez az info talán segítséget ad ahoz, hogy tudd merre kell elindulnod.


----------



## signore (2009 Október 25)

Ismét itt vagyok, megtaláltam a problémádra a megoldást.
http://prohardver.hu/tema/win_xp_oprendszer_valaszto_inditomenu/friss.html
Ha nem egyértelmű számodra a megoldás, esetleg nem angol windowst használsz és ezért nem tudod "átültetni" a saját rendszeredre, szólj és szívesen segítek.


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 Október 25)

a boot.ini fájl-t kell átírni és már nem fogja akkor felajánlani többet, ugyanis abban tárolja agépben lévő összes winchester összes a gépeden telepített op.rendszert


----------



## signore (2009 Október 25)

.:Skagen:. írta:


> a boot.ini fájl-t kell átírni és már nem fogja akkor felajánlani többet, ugyanis abban tárolja agépben lévő összes winchester összes a gépeden telepített op.rendszert


Ebben teljesen igazad van, de én azért nem bíztatnék egy nem hozzáértőt arra, hogy kézzel írja át a fájlt. Ott van a "kattintgatós" felület, azzal nem szúr el nagy valószínűséggel semmit.


----------



## vinmi (2009 Október 26)

Kösz a segítséget, sikerült!!


----------



## CsillaLaura (2009 Október 27)

Sziasztok!Nekem van egy pici problemam,amiben jo lenne ha tudna valaki segiteni,mert mar egy ideje ragodom rajta de eddig nemtudtam megtalalni ra a valaszt.Szoval, nemreg ujra telepitettem a windows xpem es ugyebar a kulonbozo progikat is,tobbek kozott fent van az uj Adobe flash player 10 is ami a kulonbozo internetes videok lejatszasahoz szukseges,nem is volt gond amig nemreg a sp2rol sp3 ra valo automatikus frissites utan,mikor beakartam lepni a yahooba,a mozzillan ott allt a felhivas, hogy frissitenem kell az adobe lejatszom biztonsagi okok miatt,kesobb kiderult, hogy mas honlapokon is a 10 flasht kerik.Persze ujratelepitettem meg minden, ahogy az adobe oldalon olvastam megsem mukodik!Nemertem mi lehet a gond ha egyszer fent van a gepen a program akkor miert nemtudom nezni a videokat amihez ez a flash szukseges?A segitseget elore is koszonom.


----------



## Entelente (2009 Október 31)

Ennek semmi köze a weboldalakhoz.
A Mozilla ideális esetben automatikusan frissiti magát, és a legújabb verzióban ellenőrzi a flash lejátszó verziószámát, mivel általában a flash a böngészők egyik legsebezhetőbb pontja. Kell ott lenni olyan opciónak is, hogy továblépsz, amire nyugodtan rákattinthatsz.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 November 3)

CsillaLaura írta:


> Sziasztok!Nekem van egy pici problemam,amiben jo lenne ha tudna valaki segiteni,mert mar egy ideje ragodom rajta de eddig nemtudtam megtalalni ra a valaszt.Szoval, nemreg ujra telepitettem a windows xpem es ugyebar a kulonbozo progikat is,tobbek kozott fent van az uj Adobe flash player 10 is ami a kulonbozo internetes videok lejatszasahoz szukseges,nem is volt gond amig nemreg a sp2rol sp3 ra valo automatikus frissites utan,mikor beakartam lepni a yahooba,a mozzillan ott allt a felhivas, hogy frissitenem kell az adobe lejatszom biztonsagi okok miatt,kesobb kiderult, hogy mas honlapokon is a 10 flasht kerik.Persze ujratelepitettem meg minden, ahogy az adobe oldalon olvastam megsem mukodik!Nemertem mi lehet a gond ha egyszer fent van a gepen a program akkor miert nemtudom nezni a videokat amihez ez a flash szukseges?A segitseget elore is koszonom.



A Firefox-ban (Mozilla? engedélyezve van a Flash a bővítmények között?


----------



## susie76 (2009 November 8)

*Mit művel a számítógépem?-segítségkérés-adás*

sziasztok!
Szeretnék segítséget kérni, abban, hogy...
Az a helyzet , hogy a gépen egy pár hete nem hajlandó betölteni egy weboldalt. (Pontosabban 30 próbálkozásból egyszer bejött)
Tudatosan nem változtattam semmit a beállításaimon így nem értem, hogy miért pont ez az oldal az, amelyik nem töltődik be. Teljesen tanácstalan vagyok, hogy mihez nyúljak, mit állítsak át. Firefox-om van, de IE-el is próbáltam, ott se töltődik be. Másoknak bejön az oldal, tehát nem karbantartás vagy hasonló történik, csak az én gépemen nem elérhető.
Bármilyen ötletet szívesen várok (az oldal amiről szó van www.teszvesz.hu) köszi


----------



## RoTom (2009 November 8)

Szia ez lehet a tűzfal ha az akkor tedd az oldalt a kivételek közé de lehet még az is hogy lassú internetett használsz vagyis betárcsázós nem pedig szélessávú és olyankor az oldal egyszerűen nem tölt be.


----------



## susie76 (2009 November 8)

szia!
Nincs külön tűzfalam, a netem pedig kábeles. Most mi legyen a következő lépés?
A kivételeknél nemcsak programokat lehet berakni? A weboldalakat hova kell beírni?


----------



## susie76 (2009 November 9)

Egyre kevésbé értem ezt a dolgot. Reggel gond nélkül bejött az oldal. De azóta ismét nem?????????????????? Most ez mitől van?


----------



## susie76 (2009 November 9)

sziasztok!
Szeretnék segítséget kérni, abban, hogy...
Az a helyzet , hogy a gépen egy pár hete nem hajlandó betölteni egy weboldalt. (Pontosabban 30 próbálkozásból egyszer bejött)
Tudatosan nem változtattam semmit a beállításaimon így nem értem, hogy miért pont ez az oldal az, amelyik nem töltődik be. Teljesen tanácstalan vagyok, hogy mihez nyúljak, mit állítsak át. Firefox-om van, de IE-el is próbáltam, ott se töltődik be. Másoknak bejön az oldal, tehát nem karbantartás vagy hasonló történik, csak az én gépemen nem elérhető.
Bármilyen ötletet szívesen várok (az oldal amiről szó van www.teszvesz.hu) köszi
Ja és ma délelőtt tökéletesen bejött egy mp alatt, de azóta ismételten semmi???????????


----------



## Z.K. (2009 November 13)

Sziasztok!
Segitsegeteket kernem hogy tudnam boot DVD- t csinalni a symantec ghost 11.5 progy-val? Koszi elore is.


----------



## fmse (2009 November 20)

*Lg asztali dvd író megakad írás közben*

Sziasztok!

Van egy 3 éves LG 7500 160 gb-memóriás asztali dvd felvevőm. Mindig is egy finnyás darab volt, de most már kiírni sem akarja a rögzített felvételeket. Elindul aztán amikor kedve szottyan megáll, mintha én állítottam volna le. Ezzel együtt le is fagy. A felh. könyvben semmi használhatót nem találtam.
Kérdéseim: Mi a túrótól lehet ez a hibája?
Hogyan tudom összekötni szg-el, hogy átmentsem a rajta lévő anyagot? Sajnos nincs USB kimenete.
Ha utána formattálom sikerül megszabadítani ettől a betegségétől??

köszi előre is
Emese


----------



## h0o2a7j6 (2009 November 22)

Szia!

Lehet, hogy egy firmware frissítés segítene rajta, de nem biztos.
Ki kell venni belőle a winchestert és rádugni egy asztali gépre.
Gondolom garancia már nincs rajta, így azt elveszíteni nem fogod.





fmse írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy 3 éves LG 7500 160 gb-memóriás asztali dvd felvevőm. Mindig is egy finnyás darab volt, de most már kiírni sem akarja a rögzített felvételeket. Elindul aztán amikor kedve szottyan megáll, mintha én állítottam volna le. Ezzel együtt le is fagy. A felh. könyvben semmi használhatót nem találtam.
> Kérdéseim: Mi a túrótól lehet ez a hibája?
> ...


----------



## csöpi46 (2009 November 22)

Szia! Próbáld ki a Google Chrome böngészőt! Nekem is volt már gondom bizonyos oldalakkal, melyek nem voltak hajlandók bejönni Firefox-szal ill. IE-rel, ezen viszont gond nélkül!


----------



## susie76 (2009 November 22)

Köszönöm a segítségeket. Eleinte nem segített semmi bármit csináltam. Reggel bejött, aztán nem.
És egyszer csak megjavult, hogy mitől a mai napig rejtély???


----------



## linyó (2009 November 22)

Abban szeretném a segítséget kérni, hogy melyik a legjobb IP Cím változtató program és azt honnan tudnám letölteni?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 24)

Sziasztok!

Kérlek benneteket nyugtassatok meg, hogy nem hibbantam meg egészen....:mrgreen: Egyedül vagyok itthon (meg a két macskám) és a CH topikjaiban olvasgatok, éppen a homoszexualitásról elmélkedőben. Semmi más nincs nyitva a gépen, csupán ez az egyetlen oldal. Egyszer csak két artikulátlan sikoly hallatszik a géphez kapcsolt hangfalból.

Garantálom, hogy nálam ijedősebbek valószínűleg már szívrohamot kaptak volna. Én meg csak bámulom a hangfalat (csak nem ijedek meg tőle világos nappal...:5 és nem értem.

Vannak reklámok (pl. a hirszerzo.hu-n) ahol hang is jár a mozgó képekhez, például zár kattan, stb. de ehhez az kell, hogy rajt legyél azon a web-lapon. Nálam meg semmi nincs nyitva, még egy passziánsz sem, esküszöm. 

Aki járt már így, vagy van valami ötlete, az legyen szíves világosítson fel, mi lehet ez? :idea:

Volt már másnak is ilyen "élménye"?


----------



## dragon76 (2009 November 24)

Ilyenkor álltálában az oldallal van a gond


----------



## Ebike (2009 November 24)

Nálam volt, hogy a hónapokig használt oldal egyszer csak sosem töltött be többé, és most pár hete mégis. Szerintem valahogy az oldal a hibás, azt hiszem egy másik szerverre tettek mindent akkortájt. Nem mindig beállítás, azon nem változtattam én sem.


----------



## Ebike (2009 November 24)

Ja, nekem egyébként mostanság a legtöbb bajom pont a chun.com-mal van :-( 503, 500 hiba, folyamatos betöltés...


----------



## Seth2 (2009 November 24)

Én pontosan tudom, mi történt, de hiába mondanám, úgyse hinnéd el.


----------



## Gyulusss70 (2009 November 25)

Nagy valószínűséggel virus vagy egyéb káros anyagot kaptál javaslom használd az AVG-t.


----------



## illúzió (2009 November 29)

Szia!
Nekem a PowerPointtal vannak gondjaim. Néha úgy dönt,hogy nem játssza le a kapott pps-eket.Pl.
http://miosotis.extra.hu/sajatpps.htm 
ezen a weblapon a saját készitésűeket .A nem a sajátokat lejátssza.
2002-es XP van SP3 
Köszi,ha tudsz segíteni,ha nem akkor is.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 30)

Seth2 írta:


> Én pontosan tudom, mi történt, de hiába mondanám, úgyse hinnéd el.



Te voltál?!?! kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 30)

illúzió írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem a PowerPointtal vannak gondjaim. Néha úgy dönt,hogy nem játssza le a kapott pps-eket.Pl.
> http://miosotis.extra.hu/sajatpps.htm
> ezen a weblapon a saját készitésűeket .A nem a sajátokat lejátssza.
> ...



A Microsoft Office 2003-as vagy 2007-es kell hozzájuk tudomásom szerint.


----------



## zserbo666 (2009 November 30)

Szasztok!

Szeretnék segítséget kérni abban, hogy lehet erről a fórumról könyvet lementeni.. Amikor rákattolok egy zipre, azt írja ki, hogy:

*zserbo666*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Nem tom mit nem olvastam el, vagy találtam meg, de remélem ti meg tudjátok mondani. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 December 1)

zserbo666 írta:


> Szasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék segítséget kérni abban, hogy lehet erről a fórumról könyvet lementeni.. Amikor rákattolok egy zipre, azt írja ki, hogy:
> 
> ...


 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10006
Íme az olvasnivaló, ami elkerült, 


Légy üdvözölve, érezd jól magad köztünk!


----------



## mangajoca (2009 December 4)

Helló mindenkinek,
szeretnék választ kapni kérdésemre,hogy a HP 351 és 350XL patronokat hogyan lehet resetelni,ha lehet,ugyanis utántöltés után egy nap dolgoztak másnap azt jelzi ,hogy nincs festék ,pedig van.
Előre is kösz a választ


----------



## eszement (2009 December 4)

A patronokat nem lehet "resetelni" Elképzelhető, hogy rosszul lettek utántöltve, és a nyomtató fúvokája eltömődött, és sajnos tudtommal azt nem lehet cserélni, ilyenkor lehet venni másik nyomtatót.Ezért csak olyan embernél szabad utántöltetni, aki garanciát is vállal rá.De ha én tudom rosszul, akkor elnézést.
Talán még az lehet, hogy a nyomtató patronján levő "áramkör" megsérült és azért nem érzékeli normálisan a nyomtató a patront.Akkor ezt egy patron csere megoldja.Utolsó eset, hogy a nyomtatószoftver sokszor rosszul mutatja a töltöttséget, újra kéne rakni a nyomtató driverét és szoftverét, rosszabb esetben az egész rendszert.(pl ha Windows van és már jó ideje nem volt újrainstallálva)


----------



## eszement (2009 December 5)

fmse írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy 3 éves LG 7500 160 gb-memóriás asztali dvd felvevőm. Mindig is egy finnyás darab volt, de most már kiírni sem akarja a rögzített felvételeket. Elindul aztán amikor kedve szottyan megáll, mintha én állítottam volna le. Ezzel együtt le is fagy. A felh. könyvben semmi használhatót nem találtam.
> Kérdéseim: Mi a túrótól lehet ez a hibája?
> ...



Szerintem sehogy.Esetleg egy firmware csere megoldhatja a problémát, firmwaret a gyártó honlapjáról szedhetsz le, feltéve ha létezik hozzá támogatás, ezt egy cdre kiírva kell elindítani a lejátszóban és a beállitások között az update vagy fw install vagy valami hasonló menüpontot kell találnod.De gyanítom, hogy a lézer mondta fel benne a szolgálatot.Ha nem garanciális, akkor nem érdemes megjavíttatni, mert általában olcsóbban lehet venni újat, a lézerolvasó a legrdágább alkatrésze a gépednek.Esetleg ha értesz hozzá, vagy egy szerelő szétkapja és a vinchester áramkörei nem a gép nyáklapjára van forrasztva, hanem különálló, mint egy pc-ben, akkor le lehet onnan húzni, és össze tudod kötni a géppel, akár usb-n keresztül is, csak akkor egy ehhez megfelő rack is kell.Vagy ide-s vagy sata-s a vinyód attól függően is, hogy mikor gyárthatták a készüléket és milyen sebességű hdd-t raktak bele.Szóval csak így mentheted meg az adataidat.A hdd újraformása előfordulhat, hogy segíthet, de ha az írás probléma valószínüleg nem attól "keletkezett"

Hoppá most vettem észre, hogy ezt már megválaszolták előttem


----------



## eszement (2009 December 5)

siriusB írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kérlek benneteket nyugtassatok meg, hogy nem hibbantam meg egészen....:mrgreen: Egyedül vagyok itthon (meg a két macskám) és a CH topikjaiban olvasgatok, éppen a homoszexualitásról elmélkedőben. Semmi más nincs nyitva a gépen, csupán ez az egyetlen oldal. Egyszer csak két artikulátlan sikoly hallatszik a géphez kapcsolt hangfalból.
> 
> ...



Nem volt közben megnyitva egy html vagy pps dokumentum?Jófej emberek oda szokták elrejteni ezt a fajta sikolyt, pl egy nyugtató zene vagy kellemes képek után egyfajta poénként.Más ötletem nincs.


----------



## zserbo666 (2009 December 5)

hangya1944 írta:


> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10006
> Íme az olvasnivaló, ami elkerült,
> 
> 
> Légy üdvözölve, érezd jól magad köztünk!



1000 hála és köszönet ^^, 
Sajna eddig nem sok fórumon fordultam meg, így a dolog még újszerű 
Kellemes napot


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 December 5)

mangajoca írta:


> Helló mindenkinek,
> szeretnék választ kapni kérdésemre,hogy a HP 351 és 350XL patronokat hogyan lehet resetelni,ha lehet,ugyanis utántöltés után egy nap dolgoztak másnap azt jelzi ,hogy nincs festék ,pedig van.
> Előre is kösz a választ



Szerintem a nyomtató szoftverében lehet beállítani, hogy új patron került a nyomtatóba. Erről bővebben a nyomtató kézikönyvében olvashatsz. A kézikönyvekben általában szájbarágósan le van írva, mit kell csinálni. Ha megcsináltad, és úgy sem jó, írd meg ide a fórumba a nyomtató típusát.


----------



## Spanky (2009 December 5)

Meglesz valaha oldva ez a "server tul elfoglalt" problema? 
Mar honapok ota megy ez. :4:


----------



## Spanky (2009 December 6)

Spanky írta:


> Meglesz valaha oldva ez a "server tul elfoglalt" problema?
> Mar honapok ota megy ez. :4:


----------



## mangajoca (2009 December 7)

bolondpoli írta:


> Szerintem a nyomtató szoftverében lehet beállítani, hogy új patron került a nyomtatóba. Erről bővebben a nyomtató kézikönyvében olvashatsz. A kézikönyvekben általában szájbarágósan le van írva, mit kell csinálni. Ha megcsináltad, és úgy sem jó, írd meg ide a fórumba a nyomtató típusát.



A nyomtató HP C4280,skener+nyomtató+fotókopír, a menüje francia,kézikönyv nincs ugyh.próbálkoztam már gombnyomásokkal,patron ki-be stb amit a neten olvastam a tintaszint visszaállításró-szerintem ez a baj- töltés után még dolgozott ,másnap meg nem ,valamit a patronokkal jelez.
Azt még azért kipróbálnám hogy leragasztgassam az érintkezőket,különböző sorrendben -van róla utmutató,de ennél a patronnál 4 sor függőleges és fent egy sor vízszintes érintkező van ilyet meg a neten nem találtam.:HP 351 és fekete HP350xl.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 December 9)

mangajoca írta:


> A nyomtató HP C4280,skener+nyomtató+fotókopír, a menüje francia,kézikönyv nincs ugyh.próbálkoztam már gombnyomásokkal,patron ki-be stb amit a neten olvastam a tintaszint visszaállításró-szerintem ez a baj- töltés után még dolgozott ,másnap meg nem ,valamit a patronokkal jelez.
> Azt még azért kipróbálnám hogy leragasztgassam az érintkezőket,különböző sorrendben -van róla utmutató,de ennél a patronnál 4 sor függőleges és fent egy sor vízszintes érintkező van ilyet meg a neten nem találtam.:HP 351 és fekete HP350xl.



Angol nyelvű kézikönyv. 

Azt hiszem, üres patronnal is nyomtatnia kellene. 

Kiír valamit franciául? Ha igen, mit?


----------



## stvn (2009 December 18)

*Egy technikai kérdésem lenne*

Sziasztok!
Vettem egy Koobe junior e-book olvasót. Van néhány pdf formátumú E-könyvem, de nem mindegyik használható igazán. Van amelyik teljesen jól olvasható, nagyítható és van amelyik nem. Hiába állítok a nagyítás erősségén nem változik semmi és annyira aprók a betűk, hogy olvashatatlanok ilyenkor. Sajnos nem nagyon értek a számítástechnikához és egyelőre nem tudom, hogy tudnék segíteni a problémán. Van valakinek valami ötlete? Előre is köszönöm!
István


----------



## marciera (2009 December 18)

Sziasztok!

Én egy (lehet, hogy gagyi) kérdést szeretnék feltenni. Idáig Office 2003 volt feltéve a gépemre, de ajánlották a 2007-et. Tényleg jobb, és mitől? Azt már láttam, hogy szokatlanul más, bár azt gondolom, mindent meg lehet szokni, és tanulni egy idő után.
Tehát, a kérdésem: Tényleg érdemes a 2003-at lecserélni 2007-re?
Köszönöm a választ előre is!


----------



## mammut (2009 December 18)

Sok látványosság és kényelmi funkciók, valamint új négybetűs file-név kiterjesztések (pl.:docx) ami a bővített szolgáltatásokhoz kell.
Tömören ennyi.
Érdemes áttérni, mert ugye a fejlődés...

Kihasználni valószínűleg az a pár ezer programozó -akik írták- sem tudná soha


----------



## marciera (2009 December 19)

Hát, lehet, hogy belelvágok. Bár kicsit félek attól a sok bénázástól, ami ahhoz kell, hogy kiismerjem, és megtanuljam.


----------



## mammut (2009 December 19)

A felső részt kivéve, majdnem ugyan olyan. Úgynevezett "lapfüles" elrendezése van, a rengeteg ikon és választási lehetőség miatt.

Sok sikert.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 20)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én egy (lehet, hogy gagyi) kérdést szeretnék feltenni. Idáig Office 2003 volt feltéve a gépemre, de ajánlották a 2007-et. Tényleg jobb, és mitől? Azt már láttam, hogy szokatlanul más, bár azt gondolom, mindent meg lehet szokni, és tanulni egy idő után.
> Tehát, a kérdésem: Tényleg érdemes a 2003-at lecserélni 2007-re?
> Köszönöm a választ előre is!


Kicsit olyan mint, amikor egy Trabantból (na jó Wartburgból) átülsz agy Volkswagenbe.
Van benne sebváltó de nem ott és nem úgy, tudja ugyanazt, amit az elődje, de nem ugyanúgy...
Kérdés, hogy át kell-e ülni az új autóba? (Van-e valami kényszerítő oka, vagy csak "divatból"?)
Javaslom, hogy töltsd le az open office-t (totál ingyenes) és próbálj meg vele két-három doksit előállítani. Ha megtalálod a szükséges funkciókat, gombokat...stb. - akkor át tudsz állni a 2007-re, ha nem - kínlódás lenne az egész, de akár maradhatsz az OOO-nél is, vagy a 2003-nál, hacsak nem kell az új dokumentumformátumok miatt átállnod mindenképp.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 December 23)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én egy (lehet, hogy gagyi) kérdést szeretnék feltenni. Idáig Office 2003 volt feltéve a gépemre, de ajánlották a 2007-et. Tényleg jobb, és mitől? Azt már láttam, hogy szokatlanul más, bár azt gondolom, mindent meg lehet szokni, és tanulni egy idő után.
> Tehát, a kérdésem: Tényleg érdemes a 2003-at lecserélni 2007-re?
> Köszönöm a választ előre is!



Szerintem akkor érdemes áttérni, ha az Office 2003 nem elégíti ki az igényeid, illetve akkor, ha hatékonyabban tudod az Office 2007-tel ellátni a feladataid (így több időd/pénzed lesz). 

Az Office 2007-ből van kipróbálható verzió, így leellenőrizheted, megéri-e a váltás: http://www.microsoft.com/hun/office/Kezdolap/trial.aspx

Az Office 2010-ből van kipróbálható beta (2010. október 31-ig használható): http://www.microsoft.com/office/2010/en/default.aspx


----------



## marciera (2009 December 25)

Tanítok. Munkahelyemen egy laptopon készítettem el egy prezentációt PowerPoint segítségével. Azon a gépen van 2007-es office. Megmondom őszintén, nagyon megtetszett. Bármire szükségem volt, szinte ott volt a szemem előtt. A saját gépemen otthon van 2003-as. Ezért kérdeztem, hogy van-e valami nagyon fontos előre lépés a 2007-ben. A tépelődés a váltás miatt, pedig azért volt, mert a többi alkalmazását még nem próbáltam ki. Nem beszélve arról, hogy a párom vajon az új progit milyen hamar fogja megtanulni.
Nagyon köszönöm a válaszokat, a tanácsokat és a linkeket!


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 26)

*PLS fájl?*

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Töltöttem le kettő db PLS fájlt, amit sajnos nem tudok lejátszani Windows Media Player-el. Azt írja ki, hogy nem ismeri fel. Szerintetek milyen programmal tudnám meghallgatni?
Igaz utólag, Kellemes Ünnepeket kívánok Mindenkinek!!!
Üdv: Melinda


----------



## signore (2009 December 26)

Szia

ITT találsz egy leírást, ITT pedig letöltheted a szükséges bővítményt.
Kipróbálni sajnos nem tudtam, mert nincs Windows a gépemen, remélem működik.


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 26)

**



signore írta:


> Szia
> 
> ITT találsz egy leírást, ITT pedig letöltheted a szükséges bővítményt.
> Kipróbálni sajnos nem tudtam, mert nincs Windows a gépemen, remélem működik.



Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!!!! Jól működik!

Üdv: Melindakiss


----------



## linduem21 (2009 December 28)

*Víruskereső progi*

Sziasztok!

Nem szeretnék telhetetlennek tűnni, de érdeklődnék, hogy milyen víruskereső progit tudnátok nekem ajánlani. Windows 7-et használok. 

Üdv:Melinda


----------



## signore (2009 December 28)

linduem21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem szeretnék telhetetlennek tűnni, de érdeklődnék, hogy milyen víruskereső progit tudnátok nekem ajánlani. Windows 7-et használok.
> 
> Üdv:Melinda



Szia
Ebben sajnos a fentiek miatt nem igazán van tapasztalatom.
Amik állítólag jó vírusirtók: Avast, AVG, NOD32
Keress rá és nézd meg melyikből van Win 7-es változat, esetleg még magyarítva is.


----------



## most (2009 December 28)

comodot ajánlom virus irtó tűzfal és win7 en is fut free kell több?
http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/


----------



## viti68 (2009 December 30)

Nekem az Avg van fent Win7-en és full verzió.
Szerintem a free verziók nem sokat érnek!
http://download.hellshare.hu/avg-internet-security-sbs-edition-9.rar/632487
jelszó:wworld.try.hu


----------



## john15 (2009 December 30)

linduem21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem szeretnék telhetetlennek tűnni, de érdeklődnék, hogy milyen víruskereső progit tudnátok nekem ajánlani. Windows 7-et használok.
> 
> Üdv:Melinda


 

Szia!

Nekem jelenleg a Vipre fut win 7 alatt. Gyors, kicsi a rendszerigénye. Előtte a Kaspersky és az Avast volt fent. Nem volt egyikkel sem bajom, de a a rendszerigény és a gyorsaság miatt választottam a Vipret. Amúgy meg ne érezd magad telhetetlennek, szerintem azért is vannak ezek a topikok, hogy segítsünk egymásnak.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 2)

**

Sziasztok!

Köszönöm a sok segítséget! Végül is az Avast telepítettem. Eddig megvagyok elégedve vele. 
Viszont lenne egy olyan problémám, hogy töltöttem le datáról egy zip fájlt. CT-vel akartam kicsomagolni, de egy idő után azt írja ki, hogy nincs meg. Most én bénázom el vagy tényleg nincsen jól becsomagolva, vagy a datán van valami gubanc?

Üdv:Melinda


----------



## signore (2010 Január 2)

Szia
Próbáld meg valami más programmal kicsomagolni, például winzippel. Előfordul, hogy függetlenül a kiterjesztéstől a becsomagoló program által előállított tömörített állomány egyes kicsomagolókkal nem kompatibilis. Persze ez nem zárja ki, hogy a letöltött állomány hibás.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném megkérdezni,hogy okoz-e olyan problémát,ha a virtuális memória tul kicsi,hogy az online-n nézhető film nem indul el pedig van letöltve divx -em is.Vagy mi lehet a gubanc?


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 5)

odabneri írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretném megkérdezni,hogy okoz-e olyan problémát,ha a virtuális memória tul kicsi,hogy az online-n nézhető film nem indul el pedig van letöltve divx -em is.Vagy mi lehet a gubanc?



Amikor nem indul el a film, mennyi a szabad fizikai memória? (_Feladatkezelő_ -> _Teljesítmény_ lap -> _Fizikai memória (K)_ keret -> _Rendelkezésre álló_)

Melyik oldalról nézed a filmet?


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 6)

fizikai memória(K) összesen:261552
rendelkezésre álló:69464
a számítógépem :Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4CPU 1.60GHz
1.60GHz,256MB-RAM
a C meghajtóm XP/sp2(C szabad területe is kicsi:982MB,teljes mérete:9,76GB
a filmeket pedig a webcinema.net oldalról szeretném megnézni,mivel csak ezt az oldalt ajánlotta a barátnőm mást nem tudok.


----------



## marciera (2010 Január 7)

*Segítség*

Ismét segítségeteket kérném!
Pár napja letöltöttem a rapidról és a data-ról filmeket. Kiírtam, és a számítógépen nagyszerűen meg is lehet nézni. De az asztali lejátszóm (Philips dvd író) ugyan kiírja, hogy van benne lemez, sőt még az is, hogy adat, de azt mutatja, hogy üres. A régebbi lemezeket lejátsza. Úgyhogy azt gondolom, a számítógépen rossz az író, vagy csak én csinálok valamit rosszul?
Vagy lehet olyan, hogy régi VHS-ról átkonvertált filmeket nem ismer fel az asztali lejátszó?


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 7)

odabneri írta:


> fizikai memória(K) összesen:261552
> rendelkezésre álló:69464
> a számítógépem :Intel(R)
> Pentium(R) 4CPU 1.60GHz
> ...



A lapozófájl méretét kézzel állítottad be? A _Feladatkezelőben_ a _Lefoglalt memória (K)_ _Összes_ és _Korlát_ mennyi? Ha vársz, akkor sem indul el a lejátszás? Milyen plug-in (pl. Flash, Windows Media Player, stb.) játssza le a filmet és milyen böngészőt használsz? Mert, ha jól értem, a böngészőben nézed a filmet, ugye? 

A konkrét esettől függetlenül jót tenne a gépnek némi plusz memória. Ha van rá lehetőséged, szerintem bővítsd fel legalább 1 GB-ra.


----------



## Seth2 (2010 Január 8)

odabneri írta:


> fizikai memória(K) összesen:261552
> rendelkezésre álló:69464
> a számítógépem :Intel(R)
> Pentium(R) 4CPU 1.60GHz
> ...



Ahhoz hogy normálisan tudjál bármit is futtatni a gépeden xp-sp2 alatt, kevés a rendszermemória. Bővíteni kell legalább 1Gb-ra. És még így is elég lassú a memóriabus ahhoz, ami a jelen körülmények között elvárható egy alaplaptól.

*Túl kicsi a merevlemez kapacitása is.

*A videokártyád agp csatolófelületű, nem adtál infot róla, mennyi memóriával rendelkezik.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 8)

Lefoglalt memória(K):összesen:215624
korlát memória:632952
a videokártyámról csak annyit tudok,hogy kompatibilis
a lapozófájl méretét sem én állítottam be,hanem akik az internetet bekötötték de a feladatkezelőben a lapozófájl mérete210-223-ig változó.
Amúgy a böngészőben nézném a filmet és a KMPlayer játszaná le,ha sikerülne.


----------



## csaba30 (2010 Január 8)

Ok lehet, hogy az asztali lejátszód nem ismeri az internetről letöltött film kódolását.
Ha megengeded, akkor az asztali lejátszód típusára keress rá a neten és próbáld megtalálni a támogatott file formátumokat. 
Ehhez hasonlókat keress a leírásban: divx,xvid,dvd,mpeg2,mpeg4, stb..
Ha ez megvan, akkor nézd meg a letöltött film kódolását. 
Valószínű, hogy ez lehet a probléma.

Megoldás: keresni egy olyan konvertáló programot, ami bármilyen filmet átrak az asztali lejátszód által támogatott formába. 
Nézd meg ezt az oldalt:
ww.*imtoo*.com


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 8)

odabneri írta:


> Lefoglalt memória(K):összesen:215624
> korlát memória:632952
> a videokártyámról csak annyit tudok,hogy kompatibilis
> a lapozófájl méretét sem én állítottam be,hanem akik az internetet bekötötték de a feladatkezelőben a lapozófájl mérete210-223-ig változó.
> Amúgy a böngészőben nézném a filmet és a KMPlayer játszaná le,ha sikerülne.



A memóriával nincs gond. 

Milyen böngésző? 

A filmes oldalon azt írják, hogy a DivX Web Player kell a lejátszáshoz? Vagy miért említetted a DivX-et? 

A KMPlayer tud böngészőben lejátszani? 

Az internet kapcsolatnak mekkora a sebessége? 

Amikor szeretnél megnézni egy filmet, mi történik? Mit látsz? Esetleg van valamilyen (hiba)üzenet?


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 8)

Brasov írta:


> Sziasztok! A kérdésem a következő lenne. Melyik bill-paranccsal vagy hogyan tudnám a zöld kiírást eltüntetni ami a bal felső sarokban látszódik a képen. 3-lejátszó van a gépemen és mind a háromnál megjelenik a zöld kiírás ha elindítok egy videót. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.



Ha az ffdshow audio kodek írja a videóra, akkor annak beállításai között tudod kikapcsolni. A beállításoknál az OSD elem elől vedd ki a pipát.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 8)

Az Internet Explorelen a Google-t használom
A filmes oldalon felkinálják aDivx-et afilmnézéshez mert szükséges hozzá, és én ezt le is töltöttem.
amikor egy filmet megakarok nézni egyszerűen nem indul el ,csak alul a tálcán megjelenik egy sárga háromszögben egy feliáltójel s felugrik belőle egy ablak ,hogy a vírtuális memória túl kicsi
amikor pedig megpróbálom letölteni , ugyan így van a felkialtójel,de megkezdi a töltést bár pár másodperc alatt lefut .A filmek mappába meg lehet nyitnia KMPlayer-be,de mivel gyorsan töltötte le 
csak max.2-3 másodpercig megy.
a KMPlayer-en.


----------



## linduem21 (2010 Január 9)

*FileCure*

Sziasztok!

Windows 7-et használok. Egy olyan kérdésem lenne, hogy mi a véleményetek a Paleto Logic Inc. (CA) FileCure programról. Ha vmilyen infóval tudtok szolgálni megköszönném. Ezt írja ki, extension with errors. (Sajnos csak angol nyelven vannak írások róla. A nyelvvel pedig még hadilábon állok.)

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 9)

odabneri írta:


> Az Internet Explorelen a Google-t használom
> A filmes oldalon felkinálják aDivx-et afilmnézéshez mert szükséges hozzá, és én ezt le is töltöttem.
> amikor egy filmet megakarok nézni egyszerűen nem indul el ,csak alul a tálcán megjelenik egy sárga háromszögben egy feliáltójel s felugrik belőle egy ablak ,hogy a vírtuális memória túl kicsi
> amikor pedig megpróbálom letölteni , ugyan így van a felkialtójel,de megkezdi a töltést bár pár másodperc alatt lefut .A filmek mappába meg lehet nyitnia KMPlayer-be,de mivel gyorsan töltötte le
> ...



Telepítetted is a DivX-et? 

Azt írja, a virtuális memória kicsi, vagy azt, a virtuális memória minimuma kicsi? 

A film letöltéséhez használhatnál valamilyen letöltésvezérlőt.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 9)

Igen,telepítettem a DivX-et.
A virtuális memória minimuma volt kicsi.De ma még egyszer sem jelezte ezt a számítógép. Igaz ma elvittem a szervizbe a gépet és megnövelték a 256MB-RAM memóriát+512MB-RAM-al.Viszont azt elfelejtettem megemliteni ott,hogy az XP/sp2(Clemezterületén nincs több hely,most már ezzel a felirattal ugrik fel egy ablak sokszor. Nem tudom hogyan lehetne helyet csinálni rajta.
Amúgy,milyen magyar letöltésvezérlőt tudnál ajánlani a gépemhez?

Előre is köszi!


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 10)

odabneri írta:


> Igen,telepítettem a DivX-et.
> A virtuális memória minimuma volt kicsi.De ma még egyszer sem jelezte ezt a számítógép. Igaz ma elvittem a szervizbe a gépet és megnövelték a 256MB-RAM memóriát+512MB-RAM-al.Viszont azt elfelejtettem megemliteni ott,hogy az XP/sp2(Clemezterületén nincs több hely,most már ezzel a felirattal ugrik fel egy ablak sokszor. Nem tudom hogyan lehetne helyet csinálni rajta.
> Amúgy,milyen magyar letöltésvezérlőt tudnál ajánlani a gépemhez?
> 
> Előre is köszi!



Amikor a virtuális memória minimuma kicsi, az nem igazán szokott problémát okozni a programok működésében. Milyen verziójú DivX Web Playert telepítettél? Milyen verziójú Internet Explorert használsz? 

A Feladatkezelőben a _Lefoglalt memória (K)_ _Korlát_ mennyi? 

A Mi lehet a gépemmel? témában már felmerült a helyfelszabadítás kérdése, és született pár válasz is. 

Én a DownThemAll! kiterjesztést használom Firefoxszal. Különálló alkalmazásként a FlashGet-et szokták ajánlani. Ha jól tudom, a FlashGet is beépül a böngészőkbe.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 10)

Lefoglalt memória(K) korlát:1136760
Az Internet Explorel 6-ot használom
XP/sp2(C lemezterületén már csak30MB szabadterület volt és felugrott egy ablak amely arról szólt hogy a lemezkarbantartó szabadit felhelyet régi vagy nemhasznált fájlok törlése által ha rákattintok.rákatintottam,szabadult is fel hely300MB-ig de fél óra mulva már csak 272MB maradt,pedig semmit sem csináltam mégis folyamatosan tünik mit tegyek?Vigyem újra szervizbe?


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 10)

odabneri írta:


> Lefoglalt memória(K) korlát:1136760
> Az Internet Explorel 6-ot használom
> XP/sp2(C lemezterületén már csak30MB szabadterület volt és felugrott egy ablak amely arról szólt hogy a lemezkarbantartó szabadit felhelyet régi vagy nemhasznált fájlok törlése által ha rákattintok.rákatintottam,szabadult is fel hely300MB-ig de fél óra mulva már csak 272MB maradt,pedig semmit sem csináltam mégis folyamatosan tünik mit tegyek?Vigyem újra szervizbe?



A Mi lehet a gépemmel? témát nézted? 

A _Vezérlőpult_ -> _Internetbeállítások_ ablakban töröld az Internet Explorer ideiglenes állományait (a sütiket és egyebeket ne). 

Ha a helyfelszabadítási kísérletek nem járnak kielégítő eredménnyel, több területre van szükséged (például egy másik vinyó képében). 

A filmekkel és a DivX Web Playerrel mi a helyzet?


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 11)

*computerekkel,porogramokkal kapcs. kérdések.*

Kezdő vagyok, a PC. volágában mindenki az, mert ismerek olyant, aki látszólag semmit se tud, semmit sem ért, de 5 perc alatt a benn van a gépedbe egy picike kis adat után.Aztán kedvére keres, lop, garázdálkodik, lenyúl, benyúl, és amit akartok,- viszont alapvető dolgokban teljesen járatlannak tünik - valakitől elleste- tudja és müveli, és nem is él szegényen.


----------



## szuttyer (2010 Január 14)

sziasztok! Érdeklődni szeretnék nem tud-e valaki olyan progit, amivel midi karaoke file átalakitható úgy hogy asztali dvd-n is letudjam játszani és a szöveget is mutassa?


----------



## mammut (2010 Január 15)

odabneri írta:


> ...hogy a lemezkarbantartó szabadit felhelyet régi vagy nemhasznált fájlok törlése által ha rákattintok...



Annyira azért nem aljas a Windows, hogy csak úgy letöröljön dolgokat. 
A 300 Mb-ból letömörített (jól elrakta, hogy meg ne találd) és így maradt 272.

De inkább fogadd meg *bolondpoli* tanácsát és ruházz be egy másik winyóba. Valószínűleg szervíz nélkül azt Te is fel tudod szerelni.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 15)

Az XP/sp2(C lemezterületem már rendben,csak a filmekkel maradt továbra is a probléma.


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 16)

odabneri írta:


> Az XP/sp2(C lemezterületem már rendben,csak a filmekkel maradt továbra is a probléma.



Az ezen az oldalon lévő videót le tudod játszani? Látszik egyáltalán a videó? 

Ha nem: 


Töltsd le ezt a DivX Web Playert
Töltsd le a Firefoxot
Zárd be az összes böngészőt
Távolítsd el a DivX Web Playert
Telepítsd a Firefoxot
Ha a Firefox elindulna a telepítés után, zárd be
Telepítsd a DivX Web Playert
Nézd meg újra ezen az oldalon (Firefox-szal és Internet Explorerrel), hogy lejátszódik-e a videó


----------



## gabocamami (2010 Január 17)

*Disney betűtípus?*

Disney betűtípust keresem (az egész ábécét). Tudna valaki segíteni nekem? Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## signore (2010 Január 17)

Szia
Ém csak EZT találtam.


----------



## rudolf76 (2010 Január 20)

Anonymous írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ugy gondoltam csinalok egy technikai forumot. Szoval hogyha van valami gond, kerdesed a gepeddel kapcsolatban akkor nyugodtan nyissal egy topicot es probalok segiteni neked  :444:
> 
> ...



szia hol tudok egy olyan progit amivel a roland, korg stilusokat át tudom konvertálni yamahára


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 21)

en is a virusellenorzest ajanlom, panda-nak van egy weben futtathato jo kis ellenorzi progija, ami raadasul ingyenes is


----------



## Zangara (2010 Január 23)

Azt szeretnem kerdezni hogyan tudok RAR filokat letolteni (MAC !!!) es nezhetove tenni. Koszonom!


----------



## Zangara (2010 Január 23)

Lemaradt..es forditva hogyan tudok en filmeket feltolteni hogy masooknak en is oromet szerezzek? Miert majd minden film a data.hun jelenik meg?


----------



## Zangara (2010 Január 23)

Es megegy a rapidshare-t hogyan kell hasznalni? Ramegyek a weboldalra es ott hol tudom a magyr nyelvu filmeket megtalalni?Koszonom:O))


----------



## saca22 (2010 Január 24)

Nem tud valaki Photoshop tutorialokat valahol? 
megköszönném


----------



## nagyil (2010 Január 28)

A boot.ini file-t kell módosítani. Előtte le kell venni a system,hidden, read only attributumot.


----------



## llg (2010 Január 28)

Itten van Photoshop könyv

http://rapidshare.com/files/270442094/CS4hasznalata.rar 

pass: kgb-site.net


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 28)

Van olyan film,ami széjjel van darabolva,több link is van hozzá.Egyenkén ha letöltöm meglehet nézni,de csak linkenként 10-15 percesek.Én pedig szeretném egyben megnézni a filmet nem pedig eldarabolva .Mit tegyek ,hogy egyben töltse le??? Ha valaki tudna segiteni az jó lenne.


----------



## devnull (2010 Január 30)

odabneri írta:


> Van olyan film,ami széjjel van darabolva,több link is van hozzá.Egyenkén ha letöltöm meglehet nézni,de csak linkenként 10-15 percesek.Én pedig szeretném egyben megnézni a filmet nem pedig eldarabolva .Mit tegyek ,hogy egyben töltse le??? Ha valaki tudna segiteni az jó lenne.



Szia, a VirtualDub-bal össze lehet illeszteni a darabokat, ha azok ugrás nélkül követik egymást, vagy átfedés van a részek között.
Videobizgetők svájci bicskája


----------



## devnull (2010 Január 30)

saca22 írta:


> Nem tud valaki Photoshop tutorialokat valahol?
> megköszönném



a http://ebookz.hu -n van egy csomó video tutorial (magyar nyelvű), 
az oktatovideo.hu -nak volt régen fenn torrenten anyaga hozzá, de ahogy látom már nincs fenn. Magyar oldalakról a tulaj leszedette.
A http://tutorial.hu -n is van fenn egy csomó illusztrált példa.

Ha angol nyelvű is jó, abból van roskadásig a neten.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Február 6)

*NOD32 *antivírus próbaverzióját használom.12nap múlva lejár a próbaverzió license.Szeretném megkérdezi ,hogy le lehetne-e tölteni újra a próbaváltozatát a *NOD32*-ek.,vagy hol és hogyan kell a régit törölni???


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 6)

odabneri írta:


> *NOD32 *antivírus próbaverzióját használom.12nap múlva lejár a próbaverzió license.Szeretném megkérdezi ,hogy le lehetne-e tölteni újra a próbaváltozatát a *NOD32*-ek.,vagy hol és hogyan kell a régit törölni???



Vezérlőpult - Programok
ott törlöd és utána újra telepítheted


----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)

Az *Uj Hirek topik miért lett lezárva??*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 7)

Mert épp átalakítás van.
1-2 év és minden a helyére kerül, addig* pls türelem*. thx


----------



## Naska (2010 Február 8)

afca írta:


> Az *Uj Hirek topik miért lett lezárva??*



Afca, archiváltuk a régi híreket, olvasható, visszakereshető. Mivel a CH szabályzata tiltja a direkt politizálást, ezért ennek megfelelően nyítottuk meg az új részét a Hírek-nek.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 8)

Naska írta:


> Afca, archiváltuk a régi híreket, olvasható, visszakereshető. Mivel a CH szabályzata tiltja a direkt politizálást, ezért ennek megfelelően nyítottuk meg az új részét a Hírek-nek.


 Igaz!!Politikának a Canadán helye nincs!!Hála istennek!!


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

Zangara írta:


> Azt szeretnem kerdezni hogyan tudok RAR filokat letolteni (MAC !!!) es nezhetove tenni. Koszonom!



Letölteni elég egyszerű, a rar fájlok tömörített állományok. Viszont ezeket ki kell csomagolni, erre OS/X-en én az UnRarX-et ajánlom: 



odabneri írta:


> *NOD32 *antivírus próbaverzióját használom.12nap múlva lejár a próbaverzió license.Szeretném megkérdezi ,hogy le lehetne-e tölteni újra a próbaváltozatát a *NOD32*-ek.,vagy hol és hogyan kell a régit törölni???



Régit a Start Menü -> Vezérlőpult -> "Programok hozzáadása és eltávolítása" eszközzel lehet eltávolítani. Ezután viszont nem biztos, hogy sikerül majd újabb próbaváltozatot felrakni, néha benne maradnak adatok a rendszerleíró adatbázisban (registryben), amiket az új telepítő ellenőriz, és mivel látja, hogy próbaverzió már volt fenn, nem hajlandó újabbat felrakni. Ilyenkor vagy ki kell takarítani a registryt is (vannak erre kész eszközök, mint pl. a CCleaner -, vagy más (akár ingyenes) antivírust kell felrakni.


----------



## szusek (2010 Február 12)

Kérdése a következő:
Írhatnék blogot, úgy, hogy nem vagyok nagyon érdekelt a fórumos témákban?
Valójában szeretek vitatkozni, de ehhez idő is kéne.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 18)

szusek írta:


> Kérdése a következő:
> Írhatnék blogot, úgy, hogy nem vagyok nagyon érdekelt a fórumos témákban?
> Valójában szeretek vitatkozni, de ehhez idő is kéne.


*Természetesen, csak előbb állandó taggá kell válnos (lásd szabályzat)*


----------



## gabocamami (2010 Február 21)

*S.o.s.*

Kedves "signore" és kedves mindenki!
Sajnos csak menteni sikerült, alkalmazni nem. Mi lehet a baj? Speciális helyre kell elmenteni? Hová? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdv: gabocamami kiss



signore írta:


> Szia
> Ém csak EZT találtam.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 21)

A fontkészleteket a win egy meghatározott mappában tárolja, oda kellene bemásolnod.
Megpróbálom kideríteni melyik ez a mappa, mert én linuxot használok, így nem igazán ismerem a win struktúráját.
Te is próbálkozhatsz a kereséssel, egy halom .ttf kiterjesztésű fájlt találsz benne


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 21)

gabocamami írta:


> Kedves "signore" és kedves mindenki!
> Sajnos csak menteni sikerült, alkalmazni nem. Mi lehet a baj? Speciális helyre kell elmenteni? Hová? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
> Üdv: gabocamami kiss


Igen. be kell installálni a windows font könyvtárába
Betűkészlet telepítéséhez kövesd a következő lépéseket: 

Katt a *Start* menü *Futtatás* parancsára.
Írjd be a következő parancsot, majd katti az *OK* gombra:%windir%\fonts
 *Fájl* menü *Új betűkészlet telepítése* parancs.
A *Meghajtók* mezőben katt oda ahová lementetted a betűkészleted (pl c:\).
A *Mappák* mezőben katt arra a mappára, amely a hozzáadni kívánt betűkészletet tartalmazza (pl c:\letolt).
A *Betűkészletek* mezőben katt a hozzáadni kívánt betűkészletre. Egynél több betűkészlet egyszerre való kijelöléséhez tartsd lenyomva a Ctrl billentyűt, miközben a betűkészletekre kattintasz.
Jelöljd be *A betűkészletek a Fonts mappába kerüljenek* jelölőnégyzetet. A rendszer a *Windows\Fonts* mappába menti az új betűkészletet.
Katt az *OK* gombra.
Kb ennyi


----------



## signore (2010 Február 21)

Azt hiszem megvan.


> Emlékeztető: A letöltött fontokat telepíteni kell: Start menű/Vezérlőpult/Betűtípusok/Fájl/Új betűkészlet telepítése/Tallózás/elérési út/kijelölő ablakban automatikusan megjelenik a ttf kiterjesztésű fájl neve/OK.
> Sikeres telepítés után a Betűtípusok listáján megjelenik az új fontkészlet.


Elkéstem


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 21)

Kedves Flamingo!

Talaltam egy erdekes irast az uj Dragon Chrome bongeszorol. Dicserik, hogy gyors, kis helyet foglal, es biztonsagos. Erdemes telepiteni?

Tisztelettel:
Spyros


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 22)

HA már használtad a Google Chrome-t - próbáld ki.
Biztonság tekintetében jó lehet, bár 1 hét alatt ezt nem lehet még megállapítani.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 22)

Koszonom, kedves Flamingo!

Mozillat hasznalok egy nem sok hozzaertessel kezelt, agyongyotort muzealis gepen. Igy megkockaztathatom a probat, tanulasra, nyuzasra valo a berendezesem. bongeszotol elsore, szemmel lathatoan megtaltosodott a szerkentyu. Folgyorsult a Dragontol . Kezelese is egyszeru, kenyelmes. Azert ovatossagbol megtartom a Mozillat.
Ujabb amator kerdesem , mikent talalhatok vissza a gorog betuimhez? Valamiert oktalanul belenyultam az iras ablakba es elallitottam, remelem nem torlodott a gorog abecem. Mikent hozhato vissza?

Minden jot:
Spyros


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 22)

Nekem egy időben 4 böngésző is volt a gépemen.
Aztán Firefox-ot és a Chrome-t hagytam meg.
A Firefoxban csinálok minden "maszek" dolgot és a Chrome-ban a "hivatalos"-t.

A görög betű - attól függ miben használtad.
Word és társaiban csak ki kell választanod a megfelelő betűtípust (Ahogy pl. itt is A Verdana típus melletti nyílra kattintva legördül a használható betűtípusok listája.)
Csak most nézem, hogy Te valószínüleg alapból görögöt használsz.
Nem gondolom, hogy törölted volna mert az a Windows\font könyvtárba van telepítve.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 22)

Kedves Flamingo!

A kovetkezot vetettem. Lent a sarokban van egy gomb, ahol az angolra es a gorogre lehet allni. Idonkent, nem tudom miert, megmakacsolja magat a gepem, es nem valt. Ilyenkor ellentetes kattintassal a nyelvgombra, megnyitok egy ablakot, amire az van irva : Szoveg es nyelv beallitas szolgalat. Itt billentyuzve (vak ember is talal betut alapon) mindeddig sikerult visszatalalnom a gorogre. Van itt azonban, most ahogy ujra nezem, egy gyanus ablak :''megszuntetes''. Lehet hogy itt leptem felre?

Udv:
Spyros


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 22)

Nem szeretném elvenni flamingo kenyerét...

Vezérlőpult - Terület és nyelv

Ott vissza tudod állítani.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 22)

Koszonom, kedves Mamut!

Hogy jutok a vezerlopulthoz? A gond, hogy nem vagyok jartas a terminusokban, es maskent jelol a magyar, az angol es a gorog. Ha van hozza turelmetek, adjatok egy ''szamarvezetot''.

Koszonettel:

Spyros


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 22)

Vagy a billentyűzeten az alsó sorban balról a második, vagy a képernyő bal alsó sarkában lévő ablak (window) ikonra kattintva bejutsz a menübe.
Utána már operációs rendszertől függően, de általában a jobb oldali oszlop közepe felé találni a vezérlőpult indító linkjét.

Ha nem boldogulsz, akkor az üres (nincs nyitva egy program sem, csak a hátteredet látod) ablak közepére kattintasz és megnyomod az *F1* gombot (általában a felső sorban, balról a második). Ekkor feljön a Windows súgója, ahova beírhatod a *Terület és nyelv* keresést. Ott elég érthetően leírnak mindent.

Az ALT+Shift lenyomásával sem tudsz visszaváltani? Mert ha nem látszik az ikon, akkor is kellene váltania.


----------



## Outsidertwo (2010 Február 22)

Sziasztok!
Lehetőleg ingyenes, külföldi tárhelyet keresek. Kb. gigányi adatot töltenék fel. Csak tárhelyként használnám, és fórumokba linkelném a tartalmat.
Sajnos, a nyelv tudásom nem elég ehhez, a regisztráláshoz pedig még kevésbé.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 22)

Hát nem tudom. Lehet tudnak a feltételnek megfelelőt ajánlani, de az általam ismert megbízható szolgáltatók mindegyike megköveteli, hogy publikus tartalmat tölts fel. Általában kizáró ok a raktározás.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 23)

mammut írta:


> Nem szeretném elvenni flamingo kenyerét...


Én meg örülnék, ha meg tudnám valakivel osztani a válaszolgatás lehetőségét.
Több hozzáértő tagtárs segítségét is várom, hisz én csak a kormányos lennék..


Spyros írta:


> Koszonom, kedves Mamut!
> 
> Hogy jutok a vezerlopulthoz? A gond, hogy nem vagyok jartas a terminusokban, es maskent jelol a magyar, az angol es a gorog. Ha van hozza turelmetek, adjatok egy ''szamarvezetot''.
> 
> ...


Mammut már megválaszolta, de a Ctrl+Esc billentyű is felhozza azt a menüsort, ahonnét a vezérlőpultot kiválaszthatod.


Outsidertwo írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehetőleg ingyenes, külföldi tárhelyet keresek. Kb. gigányi adatot töltenék fel. Csak tárhelyként használnám, és fórumokba linkelném a tartalmat.
> Sajnos, a nyelv tudásom nem elég ehhez, a regisztráláshoz pedig még kevésbé.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


Ne vedd sértésnek, de ha nem tudsz "külföldiül" miért akarsz külföldi helyre tölteni?
A gmail egyébként több mint 6 gigányi tárolóhelyet kínál és magyarul is tud. Persze onnan linkelni...


----------



## antonia (2010 Február 23)

A problémám a következő. Van egy folyóiratom pdf formátumban. Onnan szeretnék egy adott oldalt kinyomtatni de mivel szürke a betűszin elég elmosódva sikerül, olvashatatlan. A nyomtató beállitásoknál találtam olyat hogy egy picit sötétit, de nem eléggé. Szerintem újra kellene formázni az irást de ahhoz ki kell másolni az adott oldalt valami más progiba vagy mi a szösz de hogyan? Vagy az egészet át kell alakitani de milyen formátumba s mivel. Köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 23)

Antóniának:
Ha engedélyezett a másolás funkció:
megnyitod a word-öt, swriter-t, vagy amilyen szövegszerkesztőt használsz->ha kell - a pdf-ben kijelölésre váltasz (kis tenyér helyett nyíl) -> a kinyomtatandó részt lenyomott egérgombbal kijelölöd, majd jobb egérgom -> kijelölés cágólapra -> átváltasz a szövegszekesztőbe és másolás vagy Ctrl+v.
Innet a betűszínt...stb a szövegszerkesztőben megszokott módon tudod módosítani.
Ha viszont a kijelölt anyag ne írott (hanem pl szkennelt lap vagy fotó) akkor sajna ez a módszer nem alkalmazható. Akkor Photosop, vagy más fejlett rajzoló programba kell bemásolnod és ott variálnod


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 23)

Kedves Flamingo es Mamut!

Nem tudom hogy, de sikerult. Koszonom (ευχαριστώ) a segitseget. Most egyet szusszanok, aztan kesobb visszajovok megkerdezni, hogy talalhatok a magyar betukre ekezetet.


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 23)

Szintén a vezérlőpultban kellene matatni, hogy a betűkészletek között egyáltalán van-e "Unicode" betűkészlet, ami tartalmaz ékezetes karaktereket is.

Végső soron használható lenne az ASCII karakter táblázat, csak némileg macerás a használata.

De a már említett *F1* gomb nagyon sok okosságot tartalmaz.


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Február 23)

Outsidertwo írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehetőleg ingyenes, külföldi tárhelyet keresek. Kb. gigányi adatot töltenék fel. Csak tárhelyként használnám, és fórumokba linkelném a tartalmat.
> Sajnos, a nyelv tudásom nem elég ehhez, a regisztráláshoz pedig még kevésbé.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.



Dropbox, SkyDrive. 

SZTAKI Szótár, Google Fordító.


----------



## Outsidertwo (2010 Február 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget!

ui:
Hogy "külföldiül" nem értek - Engem még oroszul tanítottak, amivel nem mentek sokra. Az angolt autodidakta módon szereztem, és meglehetősen hiányos. A fordító robotok viszont sokszor érthetetlenek...


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Február 24)

Ha a gmail fiókomba bejelentkezem, automatikusa szabadra állítja a csevegő jelzését. Tudna valaki tippet adni, hogy hol és hogyan kapcsolom ki? Az, hogy benézek egy fontos mél miatt, nem jelenti azt, hogy csacsogni is időm/kedvem van.


----------



## Slerdian (2010 Február 25)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ha a gmail fiókomba bejelentkezem, automatikusa szabadra állítja a csevegő jelzését. Tudna valaki tippet adni, hogy hol és hogyan kapcsolom ki? van.



Baloldalt a chat részen a név alatt van egy Állapot beállítása link, annak a jobb szélén van egy lefelé mutató nyil, amire kattintva beállíthatod a státuszodat. Ha a Kijelentkezés a csevegésből-t választod, akkor be sem léptet majd a chat-be.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Február 25)

Slerdian írta:


> Baloldalt a chat részen a név alatt van egy Állapot beállítása link, annak a jobb szélén van egy lefelé mutató nyil, amire kattintva beállíthatod a státuszodat. Ha a Kijelentkezés a csevegésből-t választod, akkor be sem léptet majd a chat-be.


 Köszönöm! Sikerült!
:00:


----------



## antonia (2010 Március 1)

Köszönöm a segitséget, sikerült.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Március 10)

*Biztonsagi mod*

Kedves Anonymus!

Mostanaban sok internetes fenyegetesrol hallok, olvastam egy tanacsot, hogy az Internet Explorer serulekenysege miatt, ajanlatos biztonsagi modot hasznalni. Ha igy futtatom a gepem, az valoban nagyobb vedelmet nyujt? Milyen elonyei vagy hatranyai lehetnek?

Tisztelettel:

Spyros


----------



## signore (2010 Március 10)

Szia
A biztonságos mód valójában "védett mód" és némi védemet valóban biztosít. A védett mód lényegébe nem mennék bele, mert nagyon szerteágazó, ha érdekel, sok információt találsz róla a neten. Ami engem illet én védett mód helyett inkább egy másik böngészőt használnék


----------



## Spyros (2010 Március 10)

*Vedett mod*

Koszonom a valaszt, Kedves Signore!

Ket mas bongeszot hasznalok, (Comodo Dragon, es Mozilla Firefox). De latom, hogy az ujjito keddeken automatikusan az Internet Explorert nyitja a Mikrosoft a frissitesekhez. Mivel probalok olvasgatni, hatha valami
modon sikerul jobban eligazodni, igeretes vedelmi megoldasokrol hallok, persze meg szamomra erthetetlen mit is jelenthet az Ubundu, vagy a virtualis gep. Az IE sebezhetosege kapcsan ajanlottak a vedelmi modot. Gondoltam, rakerdezek, hatha egyszeru es eszeru megoldas lehetne.

Udv:

Spyros


----------



## signore (2010 Március 10)

Szívesen
AZ IE-nek két hibája van. Az egyik, hogy lassan javítják a biztonsági réseket, a másik pedig, hogy nagyon sokan használják, ezért természetesen a crackerek szívesen fejlesztenek ártó cuccokat az IE sebezhetőségeinek felhasználásával. Mint mondtam a védett mód biztosít bizonyos védelmet, de nem teljeskörű.
Egy példa: Védett módban ha valami települni akar a gépedre, azt megakadályozza, jobb esetben szól, hogy eldönthesd települhet-e vagy sem, de ez értelemszerűen korlát is, hisz nem tudsz mindent megcsinálni vele.
Be lehet állítani, hogy melyik böngészőt használja a win alapértelmezetten, akkor ezzel fogja letölteni a frissítéseket.
Jó megoldás, ha létrehozol egy átlagos felhasználót, nem adsz rendszergazda jogosultságokat a felhasználónak és azon a felhasználónéven használod az internetet. Persze ennek meg az a hátránya, hogy olyan műveleteket amelyekhez rendszergazda jogosultság kell, csak akkor tudsz végrehajtani, ha bejelentkezel az eredeti, a win telepítésekor létrehozott felhasználóként.
Azt bizonyára tudod, hogy nem csak Windows operációs rendszer létezik, hanem van mellette pl. Linux, BSD, Unix stb. is. Nos az Ubuntu egy ilyen Linux alapú operációs rendszer. A virtuális gép lényege, hogy egy telepített operációs rendszer alatt használsz egy másik operációs rendszert pl. Ubuntu alalatt Windowst, vagy fordítva. Ez Windows alatt úgy néz ki, hogy, akár egy programot a Windowsból tudod indítani a másik operációs rendszered. Ez akkor előnyös, ha olyan programokra is szükséged van, amelyeknek megfelelő alternatíva a másik rendszeren nem érhető el. Egy egyszerű példával illusztrálom: Linux alá például nem fejlesztenek IE-t, tehát ha valamiért ezt kell használnod, elindítod Linux alól a Windowst és használhatod az IE-t.
Ha valamit kihagytam, vagy nem elég érthetően írtam le csak szólj és megpróbálom érthetőbben elmagyarázni.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Március 11)

*Ubundu es virtualis gep*

Koszonom, jegyzetelek, olvasok, es ha szabad, akkor az alapokrol inditva kerdezoskodnek kesobb.  Sajnos kimaradt a szamitogep oktatas, es egy kicsit megkesve, kapkodva, probalom potolni a lemaradast.


----------



## sakinya1 (2010 Március 11)

*skyp*

sziasztok. szeretnék egy csöpnyi segitséget elöször kérni.hogyan lehet a skypol üzenet válás után üzenetet ki törölni véglegesen.kösszönöm elöre is.


----------



## john15 (2010 Március 11)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék egy kis segítséget kérni. Win 7-et használok egy HP Compaq 615-ös gépen. A hangkártya tipusa: IDT 92HD75B1/92HD75B2 @ ATI SB700 - High Definition Audio Controller

Az alábbi jelenségre keresném a megoldást: ha fejhallgatót használok, akkor a jobb hangszóró néha recseg, illetve halkabb. A fejhallgatónak nem lehet gondja, mert több gépen is ki lett próbálva és ott tökéletesen működik. 

Ez a jelenség általában a win 7 frissítésének letöltése után szokott jelentkezni - de van mikor pont az után javul meg.

A gép saját, külső hangszórói viszont végig tökéletesen működnek.

Van valakinek valamilyen ötlete?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 11)

sakinya1 írta:


> sziasztok. szeretnék egy csöpnyi segitséget elöször kérni.hogyan lehet a skypol üzenet válás után üzenetet ki törölni véglegesen.kösszönöm elöre is.


beállítások-szöveges üzenet-üzenetnaplo törlése


----------



## mammut (2010 Március 11)

john15 írta:


> ...Van valakinek valamilyen ötlete?



Jack dugó vagy a zsinór... valószínűleg.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 11)

Spyros írta:


> Koszonom a valaszt, Kedves Signore!
> 
> Ket mas bongeszot hasznalok, (Comodo Dragon, es *Mozilla Firefox*). De latom, hogy az ujjito keddeken automatikusan az Internet Explorert nyitja a Mikrosoft a frissitesekhez. Mivel probalok olvasgatni, hatha valami
> modon sikerul jobban eligazodni, igeretes vedelmi megoldasokrol hallok, persze meg szamomra erthetetlen mit is jelenthet az Ubundu, vagy a virtualis gep. Az IE sebezhetosege kapcsan ajanlottak a vedelmi modot. Gondoltam, rakerdezek, hatha egyszeru es eszeru megoldas lehetne.
> ...


Ha van a gépeden a vírusirtó mellett spyware detektor, akkor a Firefox-szal nyugodtan szörfölhetsz (na jó 90-95% biztonsággal)
A detektor úgyis visít, ha valamit észlel, sőt általában az ilyen oldalakat fel sem dobja a böngésző, hanem egy figyelmeztető üzit küld, hogy vírusveszélyes hely. Én így jártam pl. a helyi tv-nk honlapjával.
Valahogy vírus került rá, azóta állandóan kukorékol, ha valamit a helyi tv anyagaiban szeretnék visszakeresni.


----------



## Spyros (2010 Március 12)

*Spybot*

Kedves Flamingo!

Spybot Search Destroy van a gepemen. Ezenkivul a Mozilla Firefoxnal egy ABP, amirol nem tudom igazan mit tesz, de nagyon ajanlottak. Az AVG mellett fut meg a Microsoft Security Essentials. Mostanaban a Comodo Dragons bongeszot hasznalom, folgyorsult tole a regi traktorom, de ide nem tudom hogy telepitheto az ABP. Remelem az AVG es az Essentials nem zavarja egymast. Van meg egy CCleaner is takaritasra.

Udvozlettel:

Spyros


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 12)

Spyros írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> Spybot Search Destroy van a gepemen. Ezenkivul a Mozilla Firefoxnal egy ABP, amirol nem tudom igazan mit tesz, de nagyon ajanlottak. Az AVG mellett fut meg a Microsoft Security Essentials. Mostanaban a Comodo Dragons bongeszot hasznalom, folgyorsult tole a regi traktorom, de ide nem tudom hogy telepitheto az ABP. Remelem az AVG es az Essentials nem zavarja egymast. Van meg egy CCleaner is takaritasra.
> 
> ...


Az ABP a "Tűzrókában" egy olyan kiegészítő, amely blokkolja a kéretlen (felugró) reklámokat.
A "Kommodói sárkányt" bevallom nem nagyon ismerem, de a Chrome-ból kiindulva nem sok kiegészítőt készíthettek még hozzá (legalábbis a Firefoxhoz képest).
A különböző (jobb kvalitású) vírusirtók általában felismerik egymást, de ha gond lenne - az első jelzéskor beállítható, hogy az adott jelzés vakriasztás és többet nem jelzi.


----------



## sakinya1 (2010 Március 14)

*segitseget kernek*

segitséget kérnek.vettem egy gépet kint vettem hozza egy mobil internetet ami müködik, haza hosztam feltelepitettem egy xp-t.itthon müködöt a magyar mobil internet rajta,most ki vittek a gepet es nem csatlakozik a kulfoldi stikhez.egy masik gephez pedig csatlakozik.már le lett törölve a magyar internet is,es akkor se müködik.hogy lehet ez mit tudok tenni,mit kellene csinalnom.segitséget kérek valakitől aki érti hogy lehet ez és mi lehett vele.köszönöm elöre is. üdv


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 15)

sakinya1 írta:


> segitséget kérnek.vettem egy gépet kint vettem hozza egy mobil internetet ami müködik, haza hosztam feltelepitettem egy xp-t.itthon müködöt a magyar mobil internet rajta,most ki vittek a gepet es nem csatlakozik a kulfoldi stikhez.egy masik gephez pedig csatlakozik.már le lett törölve a magyar internet is,es akkor se müködik.hogy lehet ez mit tudok tenni,mit kellene csinalnom.segitséget kérek valakitől aki érti hogy lehet ez és mi lehett vele.köszönöm elöre is. üdv


Javaslom kint (akárhol is legyen) kérj segítséget a kinti internet szolgáltatótól.
Ahogy a telefonnál is az sms fogadáshoz be kell állítani a fogadó központot - itt is, de a pontos paramétereket a kinti szolgáltató tudja megadni (vagy amikor megvettétek a "stick"-et, az ahhoz adott leírásban benne kell lennie a paramétereknek.


----------



## mercismacska (2010 Március 15)

sziasztok!
kettő kérdésem lenne: 1. nokia 5220-ra van-e kompatibilis e-book olvasó program?
2. prc kiterjestésű file-t hogyan tudok átkonvertálni -lehetőleg magyar nyelvű konvertálóval doc vagy pdf formátumba?
előre is köszike!


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Március 17)

Kedves Flamingo!

2 éve amikor a gépemet particionálták több meghajtóra a C partícióm nagyon kicsi maradt és én azota is ezt használom a programoknak. A kérdésem az lenne, hogy meg tudom változtatni most is a felosztásokat? Hagynék több helyet a C:-n. Rendszeresen törlöm a Temporary Internet File-kat, de mostanába így is hamar megtelik. A merevlemezem 320 Gb, ebbôl a C meghajtóm 14,6 Gb. Elôre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## signore (2010 Március 17)

Szia
Bár nem vagyok FLAMINGO azért válaszolok 
Igen, meg tudod változtatni, a művelethez kell egy átméretező program pl. *PowerQuest PartitionMagic* .Használata egyszerű és általában adatvesztés és egyéb galádságok nélkül jó hatásfokkal működik. Mivel az átalakítást működő rendszeren hajtod végre ezért erősen ajánlott biztonsági mentést készíteni a fontos állományaidról külső adathordozóra. Az átméretezést csak akkor tudod elvégezni, ha azon a meghajtón amelyik méretét csökkenteni szeretnéd van elegendő üres hely.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 18)

*off topic*

Sainos nem tudok a CH-n fent lenni 24 órában.
Most pl a szolgáltatónál elszállt egy elosztó és 2 napig nem volt a környéken net.
Ezért lehet, hogy válasz csak 1-2- nap múlva jön.
Addig türelem.


----------



## iaaf (2010 Április 9)

Üdv!
A keresővel megtaláltam a Choa Kok Shui Mester - A csodálatos prána gyógyítás című könyvet .djvu formátumban. Nekem megvan .pdf formátumban. Feltölthetem?


----------



## mammut (2010 Április 10)

Röviden... igen.

Sokan ugyanis nem tudják kezelni a djvu-t, így nem kell konvertálniuk.


----------



## elke (2010 Május 10)

Flamingó a külső linkek TXT dokumentumba csomagolásának a menetét szeretném ha leírnád alapos tájékoztató jelleggel mert sokaknak lesz nemsokára szüksége rá. Köszönöm elke


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 10)

elke írta:


> Flamingó a külső linkek TXT dokumentumba csomagolásának a menetét szeretném ha leírnád alapos tájékoztató jelleggel mert sokaknak lesz nemsokára szüksége rá. Köszönöm elke


*Nagyon egyszerű:
akár a notepad, akár a word segítségével írunk egy listát pl.:
www.link1.vmi
www.link2.vmi
...
www.linkn.vmi
és elmentjük a saját gépünkre. (Vigyázat a példa nem élő link, de a CH motor annak veszi!)
anyag.txt vagy akár lemez.doc néven és az ismert módon csatoljuk egy hozzászólásunkhoz.

Itt a kékkel jelölt részt fájlba kimásolva pelda.txt néven csatoltam (lehetőleg ékezetet ne használjunk a fájl elnvezésében, mert nem mindenki **használ **magyar nyelvű op. rendszert).
Aki (másik tag) ezt letölti és megnyitja a sorokat a Ctrl+c,Ctrl+v (másol beilleszt) módszerrel egyenként a böngészőjébe beteheti
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 13)

*Egy kis kiterjesztésiskola kezdőknek*

*Kaptam egy kérést:*


> Draga Flamingo
> Lenne egy keresem. a computeres topicba.
> 
> minden feltoltest ha beirnad
> ...


*Akkor fussunk végig rajta:*
*Ha csatolni akarunk, a csatolás manager-re kattintva ezt kapjuk (persze szép táblázat formájában - nem ilyen kuszán)*

*avi* 19.07 MB - -




*
bmp* 195.3 KB 3000 3000




*djvu* 19.07 MB - - 



*doc* 19.07 MB - -




*exe* 9.54 MB - - 



*gif* 1.91 MB 3000 3000



*
jar* - - - 



*jpe* 19.07 MB 620 280 



*jpeg* 19.07 MB 3000 3000 



*jpg* 19.07 MB 3000 3000



*
m4a* 19.07 MB - - 



*mp3* 19.07 MB - -




*mp4* - - -



*
mpeg* 19.07 MB - -




*nth* - - - 



*pdf* 19.07 MB - - 



*png* 19.07 MB 3000 3000




*pps* 19.07 MB - - 



*psd* 19.5 KB - -




*rar* 19.07 MB - -



*
sis* - - - 



*txt* 19.07 MB - -



*
wma* 19.07 MB - - 



*wmv* 19.07 MB - -




*xls* 19.07 MB - - 



*zip* 9.54 MB - -
Mit jelentenek ezek a betűk és a melléírt számok?
Vegyük sorra
A 3 betű a fájl típusát jelenti - a fájlnév kiterjesztése egyben. Csak az itt található típusokat lehet a CH-ra feltölteni. Némelyik kiterjesztés előtt "jellegzetes" kis ikon található, amiről messziről felismerni.
A KB (Kilobyte) és MB (Megabyte) a feltölthető maximális mérete jelentik, de ahol az áll, hogy 19,07 MB - az *a gyakorlatban kb csak a fele*
Sajnos a rendszer néha megmakacsolja magát és nem enged ekkora méretet. *Itt jegyzem meg, ha a bejelentkezésnél a neved melletti négyzetet nem pipáltad ki, hogy állandóra bent légy, akkor mind a le- mind a feltöltésnél problémáid lesznek.*
Vissza a számokhoz.
A kiterjesztés és a méret után (ha van szám), a kép maximálisan feltölthető pixelméretét (x*y képpontszámát) jelzi, ugyanis van egy ilyen méretkorlát is.

Végül mit jelentenek az egyes kiterjesztések: 
*avi* *- *film




* bmp* - bitmap (nem tömörített) kép
*djvu* - elektronikus könyv



*doc* dokumentum




*exe* - futtatható fájl 



*gif* -mozgókép.*
jar* - java futtatható fájl 



*jpe* - tömörített kép



*jpeg* - tömörített kép



*jpg* - tömörített kép*
m4a* - tömörített hang



*mp3* - tömörített hang
*mp4*



- film/tömörített mozgókép*
mpeg* - film/tömörített mozgókép
*nth* - Nokia (telefon) téma



*pdf* - portable data (nem módosítható dokumentum)



*png* - képfájl




*pps* - Office power point/ bemutató



*psd* -



Adobe Photoshop képszerkesztő programmal készített dokuentum
*rar* - tömörített fájl
* sis* - symbián (okostelefon) op rendszer telepítő fájljai



*txt* - text



*
wma* -windows meta audio/hang



*wmv* - windows meta videó/film




*xls* - Office excel táblázat



*zip* - tömörített fájl
*Ha valamit elírtam - jelezzétek, mert ez így egy húzásra nekem is sok volt (mármint bepötyögni)*


----------



## jantar (2010 Május 26)

Hogy tudnék belépni a win xpémbe?

Egy iso file megnyitott telepítettem a laptopomra a neve DAEMON TOOLS és újraindítást kért. Majd már nem is lépett be a win xpbe a gépen. Hogyan tudnám elérni, hogy belépjen a gépem a win xpbe,mert ez a program leblokkolta úgy látszik... 

vagy csökkentett módba kellene elindítani? 

leírnátok hogyan tudnék eljutni addig is hogy csökkentett mód és utána hogy belépje a winbe kitörölni ezt a programot 
köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 26)

jantar írta:


> Hogy tudnék belépni a win xpémbe?
> 
> Egy iso file megnyitott telepítettem a laptopomra a neve DAEMON TOOLS és újraindítást kért. Majd már nem is lépett be a win xpbe a gépen. Hogyan tudnám elérni, hogy belépjen a gépem a win xpbe,mert ez a program leblokkolta úgy látszik...
> 
> ...


Javaslom, hogy indításkor F8 gombot nyomni és ott keresgélni az utolsó helyes beállítás betöltése/visszaállítása... vagy valami ilyen menüpontot.
Ha nem megy DVD/CD-ről boot-olni - már ha van - és úgy próbálkozni a visszaállítással.


----------



## carly (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!

Vezeték nélküli egerem és billentyűzetem van (Logitech).Egy hétig nem használtam a gépet ezért áramtalanítva volt.Most,hogy bekapcsoltam,(három napja) az egér a töltőn örökké világít,mintha töltődne,és melegszik.Szerintem ez már nem természetes.
Nagyon megköszönném,ha tudnátok segíteni,tanácsot adni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 28)

carly írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Vezeték nélküli egerem és billentyűzetem van (Logitech).Egy hétig nem használtam a gépet ezért áramtalanítva volt.Most,hogy bekapcsoltam,(három napja) az egér a töltőn örökké világít,mintha töltődne,és melegszik.Szerintem ez már nem természetes.
> Nagyon megköszönném,ha tudnátok segíteni,tanácsot adni.


*Mikor vetted?
Lehet, hogy az akkumulátora elöregedett.
Ha ceruza akkuk vannak benne vegyél helyettük másikat, ha beépített - az szívás.*


----------



## carly (2010 Május 29)

Köszönöm,hogy válaszoltál kedves Flamingó!

A töltőm vezetékes és kb.három éve vettük.Nem örülnék,ha most újat kellene venni.Most úgy használom,hogy napközben töltőn van az egér,éjszaka nem, nehogy túlmelegedjen.
Kérlek írd meg,hogy szerinted ez igy jó megoldás-e a továbbiakban,vagy ki kell-e cserélni az egészet?

Szép hétvégét kivánok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 29)

carly írta:


> Köszönöm,hogy válaszoltál kedves Flamingó!
> 
> *A töltőm vezetékes *és kb.három éve vettük.Nem örülnék,ha most újat kellene venni.Most úgy használom,hogy napközben töltőn van az egér,éjszaka nem, nehogy túlmelegedjen.
> Kérlek írd meg,hogy szerinted ez igy jó megoldás-e a továbbiakban,vagy ki kell-e cserélni az egészet?
> ...


*
Gondolom ez azt jelenti, hogy nem cserélhető benne az elem (aksi).
Amíg így működik - átmeneti megoldásnak jó, de ha egyszer végleg megfekszik -> csere.
Ha újat kell venned, arra figyelj, hogy szabványos (mármint hagyományos, bármelyik sarki boltban kapható elemes) tápellátása legyen*


----------



## carly (2010 Május 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Gondolom ez azt jelenti, hogy nem cserélhető benne az elem (aksi).*
> *Amíg így működik - átmeneti megoldásnak jó, de ha egyszer végleg megfekszik -> csere.*
> *Ha újat kell venned, arra figyelj, hogy szabványos (mármint hagyományos, bármelyik sarki boltban kapható elemes) tápellátása legyen*


 
Kedves Flamingó!
Köszönöm, és megfogadom a tanácsod!

Legyen szép a napod!


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Június 3)

*e-mail*

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e, hirtelen nem találtam mást, azt szeretném tudni, hogy van-e másnak is problémája a freemail, ill. a citromail működésével. Órák óta nem tudom rendesen megnyitni egyiket sem. Létezik ez? Vagy nálam van valami hiba? 
Köszönöm, ha válaszol valaki.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Június 3)

Arima3 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e, hirtelen nem találtam mást, azt szeretném tudni, hogy van-e másnak is problémája a freemail, ill. a citromail működésével. Órák óta nem tudom rendesen megnyitni egyiket sem. Létezik ez? Vagy nálam van valami hiba?
> Köszönöm, ha válaszol valaki.


 
Nálam a freemail gondtalanul jön.
Nem biztos, hogy a te gépeden van a hiba, egyszer nekem hasonló esetben magyaráztak valamit, amiből sajnos annyit jegyeztem csak meg, hogy ha máshol nincs gond, az nem jelenti azt, hogy nálam van a gond, lehet a szolgáltatónál is.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Június 3)

hangya1944 írta:


> Nálam a freemail gondtalanul jön.
> Nem biztos, hogy a te gépeden van a hiba, egyszer nekem hasonló esetben magyaráztak valamit, amiből sajnos annyit jegyeztem csak meg, hogy ha máshol nincs gond, az nem jelenti azt, hogy nálam van a gond, lehet a szolgáltatónál is.


Köszönöm, kicsit megnyugtattál, holnap megkeresem őket. 
Mindegyik fiók mintha valami csökkentett módban üzemelne, a citromosban pl. a gombokon (levélírás, kiküldött, beérkezett...stb.) nincs semmi felirat, de maga a gomb működik, (üres téglalap) és máshol is semmi dizájn, csak a puszta szöveg.
köszi mégegyszer.


----------



## Szilágyi Valéria (2010 Június 4)

Kedves Flamingo!
SOS!
Először 4-5 naponta, most már naponta a bekapcsolásnál a gépem sípol, a rendszer feláll, de se kép, se hang. A monitoron a kék lámpa villog. Egy félórás, órás zsinór ki-be húzogatás, ki-be kapcsolás után, valami miatt hirtelen elindul, és egész nap nincs vele gond.
Egy pár dolgot kipróbáltam rajta:
- porszívóval, ecsettel kitakarítottam,
- a külső csatlakozókat új csatlakozóra cseréltem,
- ami belül széthúzható volt, széthúztam, összenyomtam,
- a csavarokat meghúztam,
- a kártyákat kivettem,
- a monitor másik gépen tesztelve lett, jó,
- az alaplap jó,
- a tápegység jó.
A számítógép 3 éves, eddig semmi baja nem volt. 
Egy vírusírtó, 
Win7 van rajta.
Softwer, vagy hardver hiba lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 4)

Szilágyi Valéria írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> SOS!
> Először 4-5 naponta, most már naponta a bekapcsolásnál a gépem sípol, a rendszer feláll, de se kép, se hang. A monitoron a kék lámpa villog. Egy félórás, órás zsinór ki-be húzogatás, ki-be kapcsolás után, valami miatt hirtelen elindul, és egész nap nincs vele gond.
> Egy pár dolgot kipróbáltam rajta:
> ...


Mivel a hardver típusról nem írtál - csak találgatni tudok.
Elvben ha a VGA kártya (kép) hibás, a rendszer nem indul el csak sípol hangszóró (ha jól emléxem 7*), ha memóriahiba van, hasonlóan nem indul el a gép.
Az a sejtésem, hogy kontakthiba a szálló por miatt vagy a processzor hűtőjével van gond (és annak a védelme nem engedi a gépet elindulni).
A legjobb megoldás - egy hozzáértővel megnézetni.
De ha jó megfigyelő vagy Te is szétszedheted és portalaníthatod (bizonyos mértékig( a gépet, csak jegyezd meg mit honnan húztál/csavaroztál ki.
Ha netán mégis szoftvergond lenne, azt rengeteg tesztprogrammal meg lehet nézni. Egy csomó ráadásul ingyenes is.
Illetve még egy dolog: közvetlenül - mielőtt kezdődött a gond nem tettél fel valami új progit vagy valami frissítést, mert az is okozhat gondot.


----------



## doris3 (2010 Június 7)

*Segitségkérés!*

Sziasztok!
Egy nagy szivességet kérek, irjátok le nekem konyhanyelven, hogy hol és hogyan tudok filmcimek alapján keresni.pld. A vörös haj tengerzöld szemek c. film.
Ha bejön a kereső melyik mezőbe mit kell irni.5 napja próbálkozom, de "EGYEDÜL NEM MEGY ".
A filmmappát már megtaláltam, de konkrét film esetén a keresést nem tudom elinditani. Végigolvasni, pedig hosszu idő. Azt is használom, csak rengeteg film van fenn és szeretnék sorrendiséget.
Előbb amit nagyon meg szeretnék nézni azt tölteném le.
Kérlek irjatok *kimoderálva* *e-mail cimemre.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm.Üdvözlettel.

*kormányos


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 7)

doris3 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy nagy szivességet kérek, irjátok le nekem konyhanyelven, hogy hol és hogyan tudok filmcimek alapján keresni.pld. A vörös haj tengerzöld szemek c. film.
> Ha bejön a kereső melyik mezőbe mit kell irni.5 napja próbálkozom, de "EGYEDÜL NEM MEGY ".
> A filmmappát már megtaláltam, de konkrét film esetén a keresést nem tudom elinditani. Végigolvasni, pedig hosszu idő. Azt is használom, csak rengeteg film van fenn és szeretnék sorrendiséget.
> ...


*Először is: e-mail címet nyíltan nem adunk meg üzenetben a szabályzat szerint (neked sem érdeked, mert visszaélhetnek vele).
Ha "megtaláltad a filmmappát", akkor a Keresés a témában menüpontot is megtaláltad.
Ide beírod a keresett kifejezést és vagy ad találatot, vagy nem.
A te esetedben nem fog, mert az általad keresett film nincs fenn a CH-n*


----------



## nyufi66 (2010 Június 8)

*Reboot*

Ha meg mindig aktualis aproblema, akkor az a javaslatom, hogy ugy inditsd a gepet, hogy egy megfelelö XP telepitölemez legyen a meghajtoban, majd arrol bootoltasd be a gepet es kerd a rendszer ujratalepiteset a FAT vagy NTFS megvaltozatatasa nelkul. (Magyaran ne particionalj ujra). Ekkor csak a rendszert huzza ujra, a telepitett programok, stb ott marad ahol volt.
Masik jo tanacs: ilyen "Sukido a csodanindzsa" c. programokat, melyekröl nincs pontos informacionk, tessenek mar szivesek lenni virtualis gepre telepiteni! Barmi felresikerul, csak "kikapcsolom" a Virtualis gepet es hussss, volt, nincs! Se problema, se virus, se trojai... 

Udvozlettel a gephuszar



jantar írta:


> Hogy tudnék belépni a win xpémbe?
> 
> Egy iso file megnyitott telepítettem a laptopomra a neve DAEMON TOOLS és újraindítást kért. Majd már nem is lépett be a win xpbe a gépen. Hogyan tudnám elérni, hogy belépjen a gépem a win xpbe,mert ez a program leblokkolta úgy látszik...
> 
> ...


----------



## doris3 (2010 Június 10)

*Hogy?*

Szia. Hogy lehet belépni a CH-ba és mi az a CH. Olvastam , de nem igazán értem?
A profilkép megadásánál azt irja, hogy add meg a http/wwww stb. Ez mit jelent, ha saját profilképet akarok feltölteni?
Lehet értelmetlen vagyok , de nem régen regeltem és nem nagyon világos elég sok minden. Egyenlőre ennyit kérdezek. Kösz a választ.Üdv. doris3


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 10)

doris3 írta:


> Szia. Hogy lehet belépni a CH-ba és mi az a CH. Olvastam , de nem igazán értem?
> A profilkép megadásánál azt irja, hogy add meg a http/wwww stb. Ez mit jelent, ha saját profilképet akarok feltölteni?
> Lehet értelmetlen vagyok , de nem régen regeltem és nem nagyon világos elég sok minden. Egyenlőre ennyit kérdezek. Kösz a választ.Üdv. doris3


Kedves Doris3!
Ha nem vigyáz az ember könnyen belelép mindenfélébe.
Te sem figyeltél és máris benne vagy nyakig a CH-ban, az ugyanis nem más, mint a Canadahun rövidítése (mint pl. Budapest->BP)
Ahogy a magyarázat is írja:


> A profilkép egy kis kép rólad ami a profilodban jelenik meg.


Vagy a saját gépedről töltöd fel (tallózás), vagy az URL-jét adod meg (ha pl, valamilyen webtárhelyre már feltöltötted).
Vigyázat a képméretre korlát van, nem lehet nagyobb mint 195 KB és nem lehet 200*200-nál nagyobb a felbontása (pixel).
És nem vagy értelmetlen (ember nem is lehet), de még csak értetlennek sem gondollak, legfeljebb tapasztalatlannak.


----------



## Hein (2010 Június 10)

Kedves Flamingó!
Miért nem tudok belépni a Fórum versek/idézetek topicba?
Amikor próbálok "error" jelenik meg.
A másik kérdésem: ha új bejegyzést akarok írni, minden alkalommal megjelenik a legelső bejegyzésem.
Mit csinálok rosszul?
Kérlek segíts!
köszönöm! Üdv. Hein


----------



## Hein (2010 Június 10)

Erről írtam, hát már itt is itt van
Még egy kiegészítés ezt írja ki nekem, mikor beakarok lépni:
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 23079 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272
Lefordítottam, de nemtudok vele mit kezdeni
(*Végzetes hiba: Engedélyezett memória mérete 67108864 byte kimerült (próbált-hoz kioszt 23079 bytes) in / home / canadahu / public_html / forum / showthread.php on line 1272)


----------



## Hein (2010 Június 10)

Hein írta:


> Erről írtam, hát már itt is itt van
> Még egy kiegészítés ezt írja ki nekem, mikor beakarok lépni:
> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 23079 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272
> Lefordítottam, de nemtudok vele mit kezdeni
> (*Végzetes hiba: Engedélyezett memória mérete 67108864 byte kimerült (próbált-hoz kioszt 23079 bytes) in / home / canadahu / public_html / forum / showthread.php on line 1272)



Szervusz!
Ne haragudj... megint itt.
Kettő problémám megoldódott.
Be tudok lépni a vers és idézet fórumba, és eltűnt a fatal error tiltás.
Maradt az ismétlődés, ha ebben segítenél, ígérem nem nyavalygok többet
Üdv. Hein


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 11)

Hein írta:


> Szervusz!
> Ne haragudj... megint itt.
> Kettő problémám megoldódott.
> Be tudok lépni a vers és idézet fórumba, és eltűnt a fatal error tiltás.
> ...


Két dologra tudok tippelni vagy rossz gombokat nyomogatsz (e ezt elvetném), vagy az 1 üzidnél a beidéz jel 

 jel be van kapcsolva (piros).

Próbáld ki, hogy ráállsz az 1. üzidre és megnyomod 1* a 

 gombot. Ha nem vált pirosra, úgy hagyod és megpróbálsz valamihez hozzászólni (pl a homokozó témában).
Ha pirosra vált - még 1* megnyomod és úgy próbálkozol.


----------



## Hein (2010 Június 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Két dologra tudok tippelni vagy rossz gombokat nyomogatsz (e ezt elvetném), vagy az 1 üzidnél a beidéz jel
> 
> jel be van kapcsolva (piros).
> 
> ...



Köszönöm szépen!
Üdv. Hein


----------



## Hein (2010 Június 11)

Köszönöm szépen!
Üdv. Hein


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

azert virtualis gepbol is "kimaszhatnak" szoval annak meg halozatot nem celszeru engedelyezni :I


----------



## DerMedve (2010 Június 20)

Bizony, a hálózat engedélyezése csak meggondoltan - a virtuális gépnél!
.. a Daemon Tool1s-ot régen használtam vala, sikerrel. Viszont a világgal együtt a sw.-ek is válltoznak.


----------



## Bedzsi (2010 Augusztus 13)

?
A CH Chat nekem még nem működik. Nem tudok beírni üzenetet.
Mit tegyek?
?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 13)

Bedzsi írta:


> ?
> A CH Chat nekem még nem működik. Nem tudok beírni üzenetet.
> Mit tegyek?
> ?


*Például engedélyezd a böngésződben, hogy a chat programot a géped feltölthesse (java, flash...engedélyezése)*


----------



## Rozina (2010 Augusztus 18)

Segítség! Két nap óta nem jelenik meg rendesen az oldal a Firefox böngészővel. Az egész oldal középről jobbra csúszik, és középen ott marad egy nagy fehér rész. Mi lehet a hiba? A választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 18)

Rozina írta:


> Segítség! Két nap óta nem jelenik meg rendesen az oldal a Firefox böngészővel. Az egész oldal középről jobbra csúszik, és középen ott marad egy nagy fehér rész. Mi lehet a hiba? A választ előre is köszönöm.


*Próbáld először a széles/normál nézet váltást (balra lent), vagy a nagyítás, kicsinyítést (FF nézet/nagyítás)
*


----------



## Rozina (2010 Augusztus 18)

Köszönöm, már minden jó, csak tudnám, mi történt....?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 18)

Rozina írta:


> Köszönöm, már minden jó, csak tudnám, mi történt....?


Gondolom a nagy meleg miatt az *automatikus *lapátméretezés nem működött megfelelően.


----------



## gmcsilla (2010 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!
Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy privát üzenet küldésekor hogyan lehet fájlokat csatolni? Köszönöm!
Csilla


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 21)

Szia
Szerintem nem tudsz csatolni, de lehet, hogy valaki megcáfol 
Tedd fel a fájlt egy feltöltő oldalra és illeszd be a letöltő linket az üzenetedbe.


----------



## carly (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kedves Flamingó!

Én rengeteg képet "szereztem" már a net-en és nagyon megijedtem amikor ezt elolvastam:http://biztonsagportal.hu/jogszeru-kepfelhasznalas-az-interneten.html

Kérlek írd meg milyen következményekre számíthatok(gondolom nem csak én)

Köszönöm előre is!

Szép napot!


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 22)

Szia
Addig is amíg FLAMINGO válaszol, megnyugtatásként:
Amennyiben ezeket a képeket "magánhasználatra" töltötted le, nem kell tartanod megtorlástól. Ha a jogvédett képeket felhasználtad weboldaladon, galériádban, esetleg árulod őket, netán nyomdai anyagot készítettél belőlük, akkor lehetnek belőle problémáid.


----------



## carly (2010 Augusztus 22)

Kedves Signore!

Köszönöm,hogy válaszoltál!
Meg viszont nem nyugodtam.Honnan tudom,hogy egy kép jogvédett,vagy nem?
A képeket én bizony a blogom szépítésére használom,úgy mint itt a fórumban is.És van egy nyilvános képtáram elég sok képpel.Most akkor töröljem azokat?
Légyszives válaszolj,mert már semmit sem értek.

Szép napot!


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 22)

Mint ahogy a cikk is említi, alapból minden képet jogvédettnek kell tekinteni, hacsak nincs arra utalás, hogy azok szabadon felhasználhatóak. Mivel a jogvédett tartalomért a tárhely ill. a domain tulajdonosa felel, ha a blogod és a képtárad közösségi oldalon van, (blogspot, picasa) tehát a domain nem a nevedre van bejegyezve nem téged szólítanak fel az eltávolításukra, hanem a tulajdonost, aki általában ezt meg is teszi. Olyanról még nem hallottam, hogy megpróbálták volna kinyomozni ki tette fel ezeket a képeket. Ekkora munkát általában nem fordítanak bele, ráadásul nehézkes a bizonyítás is. Mindenesetre óvakodj azoktól a képektől, ahol az oldalon kifejezett utalás van a szerzői jogokra. Ezek általában híroldalak, illetve fotós vállalkozások oldalai. A jövőben viszont javaslom, ha olyan képet akarsz felhasználni amiről nem derült ki, hogy szabadon felhasználható, illetve nincs utalás arra, hogy jogvédett, mielőtt feltöltenéd távolítsd el az IPTC, EXIF adatokat, mert az ilyen képeket kereső robotoknál előszeretettel használják ezeket az azonosításra. Őszintén szólva én nem kezdenék el gyomlálni, de persze ez már a Te döntésed.


----------



## carly (2010 Augusztus 23)

Megnyugodtam!Köszönöm szépen a válaszod kedves Signore!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 23)

carly írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Én rengeteg képet "szereztem" már a net-en és nagyon megijedtem amikor ezt elolvastam:http://biztonsagportal.hu/jogszeru-kepfelhasznalas-az-interneten.html
> 
> ...


*Köszönet signorenak, hogy a lényeget megválaszolta távollétemben (én ugyanis hétvégén ritkán vagyok fenn a neten) és biztatok mindenkit, hogy hasonlóan válaszoljon, ha egy egy kérdésre tudja a megfelelő választ.
A képekre visszatérve - minden kép, videó, szöveg (még amit Te írtál ki a honlapodra) - valakinek az elidegeníthetetlen szellemi tulajdonát képezi, de
a felhasználása magáncélra nem törvénybeütköző.
Letölthetsz pl. egy képet, filmet, könyvet a net-ről, de csak magadnak. Azt alapesetben nem teheted ki a honlapodra, sőt - elvben nem nézhetnéd meg barátaiddal "házimozi" üzemmódban. Viszont lementheted, mert a **jogszerűen vásárolt adathordozód (CD, DVD, de még a merevlemez) árában bennfoglaltatik a szerzői jogdíj megfizetése (magáncélú felhasználás esetén). Vigyázat! A szoftverekre ez nem vonatkozik.*
*Sokan a netet használják tárhelyként. Elvben a jogvédett alkotások esetén ez nem jogszerű, de ha nem nyílt, akkor általában senki sem látja rajtad kívül (pl. elküldöd a freemail-es, vagy gmail-es címedre). Ha viszont kiteszed nyíltan, bárki számára elérhetően, vagy akárcsak jelszó-védetten is - az már törvénysértő.
Tehát, ha találsz valamit, ami tetszik magadnak letöltheted nyugodtan. Ha kiteszed jogtalanul a net-re és valaki ezt nehezményezi - akkor a szolgáltatód felé kell, hogy jelezze. A szolgáltató pedig vagy felszólít, hogy töröld, vagy maga tünteti el - ezért volt, hogy a CH-n azt a rengeteg e-book-ot töröltük a különféle ügyvédi megkeresések miatt. Ha mindez nem történne meg - akkor kerülhet szóba a peres út, de az igencsak hosszadalmas hercehurca és apróbb dolgokért nem szoktak ehhez a lépéshez folyamodni..*


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

elértem a 20 hsz-t, már több mint 2 napja regisztráltam, mégsem tudok hozzáférni az e book-okhoz. miért?


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 24)

kanada111 írta:


> elértem a 20 hsz-t, már több mint 2 napja regisztráltam, mégsem tudok hozzáférni az e book-okhoz. miért?



Már tudsz! Csak egy parányi türelem kellett hozzá, hogy a 20. hozzászólás után a szerver is evégezhesse a dolgát.


----------



## kanada111 (2010 Augusztus 24)

köszi a válast, akkor türelmesen próbálkozom


----------



## carly (2010 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást kedves Flamingó!

Szép napot!


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2010 Augusztus 28)

*info SOS*

Kedves Flamingó,
a somogyi anzix irodalmi topikban leirtam a problémámat, amely a Googli nyilvántartásban jelentkezik. A probléma abban jelentkezik, hogy Vereimet NTK Horváth Sándor névvel jegyzem, de a bejelentkezésem nem tartalmazza az NTK előnevet, és így két néven szerepelek a G.n, a canadaHun vonatkozásában.
Előre is köszönve a segitséget, üdvözlettel, alex


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 30)

Horváth Sándor írta:


> Kedves Flamingó,
> a somogyi anzix irodalmi topikban leirtam a problémámat, amely a Googli nyilvántartásban jelentkezik. A probléma abban jelentkezik, hogy Vereimet NTK Horváth Sándor névvel jegyzem, de a bejelentkezésem nem tartalmazza az NTK előnevet, és így két néven szerepelek a G.n, a canadaHun vonatkozásában.
> Előre is köszönve a segitséget, üdvözlettel, alex


Nem értem a problémád
Nekem a Google ezt adja:


Google írta:


> *somogyi anzix - 45. oldal - CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma*
> 
> 10 hozzászólás - 1 Szerző - Legutóbbi hozzászólás: aug. 10.
> _*s**omogyi anzix*_ Irodalom. *...* Küldj privát üzenetet _Horváth Sándor_ részére *...* A következő tagok köszönték meg *Horváth Sándor* üzenetét: *...*
> canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2394164 - Tárolt változat


NTK-t sehol sem látok.


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 4)

Most regisztraltam és nem tudom, hogy hogyan gyüjtsek 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 4)

Gratulálok a munkádhoz! A barátaimnak is fogom ajánlani ezt az oldalt.


----------



## signore (2010 Szeptember 4)

kuly írta:


> Most regisztraltam és nem tudom, hogy hogyan gyüjtsek 20 hozzászólást?


Szia
hangya1944 aláírása:
*Újaknak, a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez való topikok:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22473
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12266
*A többi szójátékos topikban csak a játék szabályai szerint beírókat látjuk szívesen. A szabályok a topik első hozzászólásában olvashatók.*


----------



## Gábor mester (2010 Szeptember 9)

Három kérdésem is lenne. 1. Miért van az, hogy a Rendszer SOHA nem fogadja el az első bejelentkezésemet, csak a másodikat? 2. Miért van levágva a hozzászólás-lista aljáról az a rész, amin az "elküld"-gomb található? 3. És mikor lesz végre újra fent a novellapályázat ("megtisztított") anyaga???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 9)

Gábor mester írta:


> Három kérdésem is lenne. 1. Miért van az, hogy a Rendszer SOHA nem fogadja el az első bejelentkezésemet, csak a másodikat? 2. Miért van levágva a hozzászólás-lista aljáról az a rész, amin az "elküld"-gomb található? 3. És mikor lesz végre újra fent a novellapályázat ("megtisztított") anyaga???


*Az első két kérdésre a válasz, hogy valószínűleg a gépeden van valami rosszul beállítva, mert ilyen problémát eddig senki sem jelzett.
A 3. kérdést Melittának tedd fel, mert Ő az illetékes.
*


----------



## Gábor mester (2010 Szeptember 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az első két kérdésre a válasz, hogy valószínűleg a gépeden van valami rosszul beállítva, mert ilyen problémát eddig senki sem jelzett.
> A 3. kérdést Melittának tedd fel, mert Ő az illetékes.
> *


A gépemen "nincs mit" rosszul beállítani. Bejelentkezés: beírom a becenevem és a jelszavam, visszajeleznek, hogy valamelyik rossz, az új helyre beírom ugyanúgy, akkor meg beléphetek. Ezt a problémát egyébként zsinórban jelezték számomra azok, akiket megpróbáltam "becsődíteni" a novellapályázat amúgy is széles olvasótáborába. (Amíg fenn volt az anyag. Melitta azzal rázott le, hogy idő kell, amíg a 3. új szerverre áttelepítik megfésülve. Ennek lassan két éve.)
A levágott résszel azóta találkozom, amióta bizonyos témákhoz bizonyos módon szóltam hozzá. Jobbról ott a görgetősáv, húzom lefelé, a képernyőn még lenne is hely - csak éppen vagy az a rész hiányzik, amire a hozzászólást írhatnám, vagy annak a legeslegalja, az "elküld" rádiógombbal. 
Egyébként ÖT géphez férek hozzá, és az általam jelzett probléma Explorel, Firefox stb. böngészők alatt is ugyanúgy jelentkezik mindenütt. Ebből gondolom, hogy nem nálam, és nem bennem van a hiba.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 13)

Gábor mester írta:


> A gépemen "nincs mit" rosszul beállítani.


Amennyiben letiltod például a java/javascript használatát - teljesen másképp fog működni.


> Bejelentkezés: beírom a becenevem és a jelszavam, visszajeleznek, hogy valamelyik rossz, az új helyre beírom ugyanúgy, akkor meg beléphetek.


Még egy tippem van: a kezdet kezdetén rosszul adtál meg valamit és a géped elmetette. Az újra feladottnál viszont már jól írod be. Ez persze csupán tipp.


> Ezt a problémát egyébként zsinórban jelezték számomra azok, akiket megpróbáltam "becsődíteni" a novellapályázat amúgy is széles olvasótáborába.


Lásd az előző sorokat. Én is rutinból kattintok a "mentse el ... " gombokra - lehet, hogy az ismerőseid is hasonlóképp tesznek?


> (Amíg fenn volt az anyag. Melitta azzal rázott le, hogy idő kell, amíg a 3. új szerverre áttelepítik megfésülve. Ennek lassan két éve.)


Ez tudtommal már az ötödik "szerver" költözés, de ami a novellapályázatot illeti - továbbra is Melitta az illetékes. (Egyébként felhívtam rá a figyelmét a moderátori fórumon.)


> A levágott résszel azóta találkozom, amióta bizonyos témákhoz bizonyos módon szóltam hozzá. Jobbról ott a görgetősáv, húzom lefelé, a képernyőn még lenne is hely - csak éppen vagy az a rész hiányzik, amire a hozzászólást írhatnám, vagy annak a legeslegalja, az "elküld" rádiógombbal.


Az jutott még az eszembe, hogy ki kellene lépned (*Kilépés*) és az összes sütit törölni. (FF-nél eszközök/beállítások/adatvédelem/sütik megtekintése/törlés) Talán ott van valami gubanc.


> Egyébként ÖT géphez férek hozzá, és az általam jelzett probléma Explorel, Firefox stb. böngészők alatt is ugyanúgy jelentkezik mindenütt. Ebből gondolom, hogy nem nálam, és nem bennem van a hiba.


Nem is gondolta senki, hogy benned lenne a hiba


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Szeptember 14)

Gábor mester írta:


> Három kérdésem is lenne. 1. Miért van az, hogy a Rendszer SOHA nem fogadja el az első bejelentkezésemet, csak a másodikat? 2. Miért van levágva a hozzászólás-lista aljáról az a rész, amin az "elküld"-gomb található? 3. És mikor lesz végre újra fent a novellapályázat ("megtisztított") anyaga???


Ezeket én is észleltem ( az első kettőt) azzal a különbséggel, hogy azt nem mondanám, hogy SOHA, de igen gyakran csak a második bejelentkezésemet fogadja el. (Nem írok be semmit mert felajánlja a nevemet és a jelszavamat, csak okéznom kell. abban nemigen tudok tévedni, vagy melléütni. )
a hozzászóláslista és az "elküld" gomb levágása nálam csak a főoldali hírekhez hozzászólásnál szokott előfordulni, legutóbb éppen tegnap a Dalai Lámáról szóló cikknél.
- Viszont nálam olyan is előfordul, ezt talán említettem is már, most megint gyakrabban, hogy csak megnyitom az oldalt, és máris be vagyok lép(tet)ve, anélkül, hogy bármit írtam volna a név és jelszó mezőkbe. . (mindig, kivétel nélkül a Kilépés gombbal szoktam kilépni.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 14)

Arima3 írta:


> Ezeket én is észleltem ( az első kettőt) azzal a különbséggel, hogy azt nem mondanám, hogy SOHA, de igen gyakran csak a második bejelentkezésemet fogadja el. (Nem írok be semmit mert felajánlja a nevemet és a jelszavamat, csak okéznom kell. abban nemigen tudok tévedni, vagy melléütni. )
> a hozzászóláslista és az "elküld" gomb levágása nálam csak a főoldali hírekhez hozzászólásnál szokott előfordulni, legutóbb éppen tegnap a Dalai Lámáról szóló cikknél.
> - *Viszont nálam olyan is előfordul, ezt talán említettem is már, most megint gyakrabban, hogy csak megnyitom az oldalt, és máris be vagyok lép(tet)ve, anélkül, hogy bármit írtam volna a név és jelszó mezőkbe. . (mindig, kivétel nélkül a Kilépés gombbal szoktam kilépni.)*


Előfordul, hogy a kilép gombbal nem törlődnek a sütik és a következő belépésnél automatikusan veszi a belépési infókat.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Szeptember 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Előfordul, hogy a kilép gombbal nem törlődnek a sütik és a következő belépésnél automatikusan veszi a belépési infókat.


És miért fordul ez elő?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 15)

Arima3 írta:


> És miért fordul ez elő?


Mert a Windows olyan amilyen.
Amióta kitalálták az objektum orientált programozást, a legtöbb progi a Windows részeit használja és ha rosszul történik egy cím, vagy adat átadása, az nemvárt eredményekkel járhat. De persze más programokban is lehet hiba (lásd a Firefoxban az utóbbi idők plugin összeomlási gyakoriságát, az Adobe reader sebezhetőségét...stb.)


----------



## marciera (2010 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Nagyméretű ISO fájl kiírása DVD-re hogyan történik? Próbáltam NÉRO-val, de nem ment. Konkrétan egy 6 GB-s filmről lenne szó. Nekem beletört a bicskám.
Előre is köszönöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 22)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Nagyméretű ISO fájl kiírása DVD-re hogyan történik? Próbáltam NÉRO-val, de nem ment. Konkrétan egy 6 GB-s filmről lenne szó. Nekem beletört a bicskám.
> Előre is köszönöm a hozzászólásokat!


Attól tartok, hogy egy 4,5 l-es fazékba nem fogsz tudni beletölteni 6 litert.
Valószínűleg 2 rétegű (9 GB-s) lemez írásához készítették.
Ahhoz meg egyrészt ilyen lemez kell, másrészt olyan író, ami meg tudja írni (harmadrész a progi, de az a legkevesebb).
Esetleg Blue Ray (HD filmek készítésében nem vagyok jártas).
Még egy ötletem van: fogsz egy 8 GB-s flash (pen) drive-t és megpróbálod arra kicsomizni (Daemon és hasonló ISO kezelők).


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Szeptember 22)

marciera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Nagyméretű ISO fájl kiírása DVD-re hogyan történik? Próbáltam NÉRO-val, de nem ment. Konkrétan egy 6 GB-s filmről lenne szó. Nekem beletört a bicskám.
> Előre is köszönöm a hozzászólásokat!



FLAMINGO azt akarta írni, hogy ellenőrizd a következőket: 


A DVD író képes-e két rétegű (Dual Layer, DL) lemezeket írni, és ha igen, milyet (+ és/vagy -)? Ha nem tud, ne olvasd tovább ezt a listát! 
Ha az író képes két rétegű DVD-t írni, szerezz be egy megfelelő két rétegű írható DVD-t!
Ellenőrizd, hogy az általad használt DVD író szoftver tud-e két rétegű DVD-t írni! Valószínűleg tud. Ha mégsem, ott van pl. az ingyenes ImgBurn.
Írd meg a lemezt.

Ha FLAMINGO ötlete nem jön be, valamilyen programmal újratömörítheted a képet, vagy törölheted az extrákat, a felesleges hangsávokat, így kisebb helyen elfér a film. Az újratömörítés természetesen rontja a kép minőségét. Az egyik legegyszerűbb program erre a célra a DVD Shrink. Vannak hozzá magyar nyelvű leírások az interneten. (Ha nem indul el, fel kell venni arra a listára, amelyikkel tiltani lehet az adatvégrehajtás tiltását.


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Szeptember 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Még egy ötletem van: fogsz egy 8 GB-s flash (pen) drive-t és megpróbálod arra kicsomizni (Daemon és hasonló ISO kezelők).



Ez a lehetőség felveti a kérdést, hogy miért szeretné kiírni DVD-re a filmet. 

Marciera! Miért szeretnéd kiírni DVD-re a filmet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 23)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ez a lehetőség felveti a kérdést, hogy miért szeretné kiírni DVD-re a filmet.
> 
> Marciera! Miért szeretnéd kiírni DVD-re a filmet?


Egyrészt kösz a fordítást, másrészt feltételeztem, hogy van usb a dvd lejátszójukon és akkor már pen drive-ról is nézhető a 6 GB-s film (mondjuk valami HD minőségű film)


----------



## marciera (2010 Szeptember 23)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ez a lehetőség felveti a kérdést, hogy miért szeretné kiírni DVD-re a filmet.
> 
> Marciera! Miért szeretnéd kiírni DVD-re a filmet?


 

Szia!

Azért, hogy meglegyen lemezen. Ne csak az én gépemen lehessen megnézni. (Apácashow)


----------



## marciera (2010 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon sok jó ötletet kaptam Tőletek, amit nagyon köszönök.
A saját gépemet nem szeretem, ha a gyermekeim kínozzák. De a pen drive okos ötlet. Milyen egyszerű megoldások mellett elmegy az ember! Nagyon jó, hogy van, akikhez lehet fordulni.
Még egyszer köszönöm.kiss Szinte mindenki ötletét tudom hasznosítani, és ma is tanultam valami okosat.


----------



## apci54 (2010 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok! Vki megmondaná a rapid-ról mi a legeccerübb letöltési mód? Nekem ez 'http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2043462&highlight=cs%F3kos+asszony#post2043462' a 16.részletet is beleértve nem akar lejönni. Thx!!!


----------



## broki (2010 Október 12)

Anonymous írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ugy gondoltam csinalok egy technikai forumot. Szoval hogyha van valami gond, kerdesed a gepeddel kapcsolatban akkor nyugodtan nyissal egy topicot es probalok segiteni neked  :444:
> 
> ...


hello szeretnek torrent filmeket letolteni de nemtudom hiogy hol kezdjek.
gondolom valami program kell hoza
koszi


----------



## broki (2010 Október 12)

sziasztok talaltam egy nagyon jo filmet de sehogy se tudom letolteni valaki segithetne.
elore is koszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 13)

broki írta:


> sziasztok talaltam egy nagyon jo filmet de sehogy se tudom letolteni valaki segithetne.
> elore is koszi


*Gondolom időközben rájöttél, hogy ehhez az állandó tag szint elérése szükséges, mert ezen hsz után nyomattál még féltucatnyit.
Most már tudsz letölteni.*


----------



## nihanket (2010 Október 15)

Az lenne a kérdésem,hogy lehet-e videót csatolni, és hogyan mert ott van a profilomon csatolások,de erre nem jöttem rá.
Köszönöm.
Szép napot


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 15)

nihanket írta:


> Az lenne a kérdésem,hogy lehet-e videót csatolni, és hogyan mert ott van a profilomon csatolások,de erre nem jöttem rá.
> Köszönöm.
> Szép napot


*Csak a filmes és némely zenei témában megengedett a linkelés, csatolni viszont mindenütt lehet a méretkorlátok figyelembevételével.
Ha a részletes válasz gombra kattintasz a beviteli ablak alatt megtalálod a csatolás manager-t, amit értelemszerűen csak olyan fájlokkal tudsz használni, amelyek csatolását a rendszer támogatja 
*


----------



## Kalin (2010 Október 15)

Kedves Flamingó!

Érdekes a válaszod, - köszönöm!
Viszont most akkor egyáltalán nem értem, hogy miért kerültek törlésre (a kormányos által) a videók Vendégkönyvemből és a blogbejegyzésemből...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 15)

Kalin írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Érdekes a válaszod, - köszönöm!
> Viszont most akkor egyáltalán nem értem, hogy miért kerültek törlésre (a kormányos által) a videók Vendégkönyvemből és a blogbejegyzésemből...


*Megnéztem a profilod.
Két üzenet volt duplikáltság miatt törölve, de mivel nem találtam duplikációt - visszaállítottam.*


----------



## nihanket (2010 Október 15)

Ok!
Köszönöm szépen,bár nem találok semmi ilyesmit.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 16)

nihanket írta:


> Ok!
> Köszönöm szépen,bár nem találok semmi ilyesmit.


*A profiloldalon nem is - ahogy a klubéletben sem.
Mert ha logikusan végiggondolod ezek a helyek rövid tájékoztató jellegű sorok számára lettek kitalálva (pl. boldog névnapot, jövő héten indul a sorozat, megjelent aj új könyv a témában...stb).

Csatolni a fórumokban lévő témák hozzászólásaiban lehet.

Lehet, hogy pongyolán fogalmaztam az előző hozzászólásomban, de feltételeztem, hogy a linkelés és a csatolás közötti különbséget érted. 
Aa profiloldaladon linkek vannak/voltak beágyazva (a "földgömb a fekvő8"-al *




 *ikon segítségével.)*


----------



## Kátya1981 (2010 Október 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kaptam egy kérést:*
> *Akkor fussunk végig rajta:*
> *Ha csatolni akarunk, a csatolás manager-re kattintva ezt kapjuk (persze szép táblázat formájában - nem ilyen kuszán)*
> 
> ...


 

szia

Lehet hogy már irtad csak nem vettem észre, akkor bocs, de tudsz olyan programot ajánlani amivel meg tudom nézni a .rar és .djvu fájt?

Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 18)

Kátya1981 írta:


> szia
> 
> Lehet hogy már irtad csak nem vettem észre, akkor bocs, de tudsz olyan programot ajánlani amivel meg tudom nézni a .rar és .djvu fájt?
> 
> Köszi


*A rar a winrar-ral a djvu pedig a djvuwiever-rel használható a legegyszerűbben.ez utóbbinak van plugin-je a firefox/IE/Safari-hozhoz is. (Ez azt jelenti, hogy ezek a böngészők felismerik és megjelenítik a djvu formátumú anyagot a böngésződben, ha telepíted a plugin-t).*


----------



## kollarlaci (2010 Október 20)

*E-book feltöltés*

Sziasztok,

Hogyan tudok E-book -ot feltölteni?

Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 20)

kollarlaci írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Hogyan tudok E-book -ot feltölteni?
> 
> Köszi


*Csatolással, mint bármi mást*


----------



## Norbee79 (2010 December 15)

Már nem kell meghallgatnom, megvettem és nem is bántam meg!! Nagyon szépen szól, nem is értem miért csak szar demókat raknak fel a netre..?
Majd lesznek kérdéseim.

Hogy lehet megoldani hogy a yamaha stilusa jó legyen a korg-pa Gm kiosztás


----------



## tókoska (2011 Január 4)

Letöltöttem 12 részben egy rajzfilmet,csak az a gond hogy html file tipusú s nem tudom összerakni hogy elinduljon a film.
Próbálkoztam a Winrar-al amivel az eddigieket raktam össze de nem megy.Azt irja hogy ismeretlen fájltípus.Köszönöm a segítséget,a fiam boldog lenne ha megnézhetné kedvenc rajzfilmjét.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 4)

*Próbálkozz a Total Commanderrel 
(fájlok egyesítése menüpont). 
Biztos, hogy html? Az nem szokott 12 részre "darabolódni".

Feltéttelezem, hogy a *bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.*-t vagy valamelyik hasonló "több darabos" fájlt szeretnéd leszedni.
Ezek minden egyes darabját az adott html oldalról (pl *http://data.hu/get/1978677/bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.001.html *-ról) kell letölteni.
Ezeket a "darabok" - ha jól csinálod 
bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.001/
...
bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.008
néven lesznek a gépeden egy könyvtárban (ahová mentetted). 
A Total Commanderrel a **bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.001-re állva a fájl/ fájlok egyesítésére kattintva automatikusan összefűzésre kerülnek, majd a kapott fájlra ráállva az F6 gombbal (még mindig a Total Commanderben vagyunk) - átnevezed **bob.a.nagy.bobhegyiverseny.avi-ra és már nézheted is.*


----------



## campona (2011 Január 4)

*.html*



tókoska írta:


> Letöltöttem 12 részben egy rajzfilmet,csak az a gond hogy html file tipusú s nem tudom összerakni hogy elinduljon a film.
> Próbálkoztam a Winrar-al amivel az eddigieket raktam össze de nem megy.Azt irja hogy ismeretlen fájltípus.Köszönöm a segítséget,a fiam boldog lenne ha megnézhetné kedvenc rajzfilmjét.



Megtenne, hogy barmelyik .html-re vegzodo file nevet idemasolja.. ?

Velhetoen a file-ok vegen levo .html -vegzodes kitorlesevel helyreall a rend. A HTML elott levo (.) PONT-ot is torolja.


----------



## tókoska (2011 Január 8)

Megpróbáltam az útmutatás szerint eljárni és ezt a választ kaptam:Combine of bob.a nagy.bobhegyverseny.out succeded (no CRC file available).Innen kellene áttegyem avi-ba?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 8)

tókoska írta:


> Megpróbáltam az útmutatás szerint eljárni és ezt a választ kaptam:Combine of bob.a nagy.bobhegyverseny.out *succeded *(no CRC file available).Innen kellene áttegyem avi-ba?


*Vagyis sikeresen összerakta.
Most nevezd át "bob.a nagy.bobhegyverseny.out.avi"-ra és nézheted*.


----------



## Villemo64 (2011 Január 10)

Szia
Szeretnék érdeklődni hogy hogyan tudnék feltölteni avatar képet a nevem alá?
De nem találom hogy hol kell, vagy csak állando tagnak lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 10)

Villemo64 írta:


> Szia
> Szeretnék érdeklődni hogy hogyan tudnék feltölteni avatar képet a nevem alá?
> De nem találom hogy hol kell, vagy csak állando tagnak lehet?


*Vezérlőpult
baloldalon 
Logó módosítása
*


----------



## tókoska (2011 Január 21)

*Köszönet!*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Vagyis sikeresen összerakta.
> Most nevezd át "bob.a nagy.bobhegyverseny.out.avi"-ra és nézheted*.




Köszönöm az útbaigazítást,sikerült és ezzel nagy örömet szereztünk a kisfiamnak.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mert a Windows olyan amilyen.
> Amióta kitalálták az objektum orientált programozást, a legtöbb progi a Windows részeit használja és ha rosszul történik egy cím, vagy adat átadása, az nemvárt eredményekkel járhat.


 
Ezt kifejtenéd kicsit bővebben? Sajnos nem értem az objektum-orientáltság és a "Windows részeinek" kapcsolatát.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 23)

*Süti törlése*



Arima3 írta:


> FLAMINGO írta:
> 
> 
> > Előfordul, hogy a kilép gombbal nem törlődnek a sütik és a következő belépésnél automatikusan veszi a belépési infókat.
> ...


 

Ezt - első megközelítésben - három dolog is okozhatja:

A kiszolgáló nem utasítja a böngészőt a süti törlésére
A böngésző hibája miatt nem kerül törlésre a süti
A fájlt kizárólagos módon megnyitotta egy alkalmazás (pl. víruskereső), és a böngésző nem képes törölni.
Mindezek a problémák kiküszöbölhetőek lennének azzal, ha a süti korlátozott érvényességgel rendelkezne. Ez azonban azzal járna, hogy ha a beállított ideig nem tevékenykedsz a fórumon, a következő műveletnél (pl. lapozás a fórumban), újra be kellene jelentkezned.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 24)

Faux írta:


> Ezt kifejtenéd kicsit bővebben? Sajnos nem értem az objektum-orientáltság és a "Windows részeinek" kapcsolatát.


*Nem, mert a CH szempontjából lényegtelen.
a lényeg az, hogy ma már a legtöbb szoftver "lego".
A legtöbb része előregyártott panelekből készül.*


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem, mert a CH szempontjából lényegtelen.*
> *a lényeg az, hogy ma már a legtöbb szoftver "lego".*
> *A legtöbb része előregyártott panelekből készül.*


 
A "lego" ahogy értelmezem amit írtál, újrafelhasználható komponensek beépítését illetve felhasználását jelenti. Ennek nincs köze az objektum-orientáltság fogalmához. Rendben van, hogy lényegtelen a CH szempontjából, de a témát Te hoztad fel.


----------



## signore (2011 Január 24)

Ilyenkor szokták mondani: "Ha hallgattál volna, bölcs maradtál volna."
Melegen ajánlom a wikipedia ide vonatkozó oldalainak tanulmányozását.


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 24)

signore írta:


> Ilyenkor szokták mondani: "Ha hallgattál volna, bölcs maradtál volna."
> Melegen ajánlom a wikipedia ide vonatkozó oldalainak tanulmányozását.


 
Ezt nekem írtad?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 25)

*Faux-nak és akit esetleg érint:*

*A CanadaHun tagjainak zöme nem számtech zseni.
Sokszor még az alapvető fogalmakat sem értik (pl. mi az a zip), ezért itt nem is foglalkozunk mélyrehatóan a számítástechnikával csak épp annyira, hogy az egy-egy tagnál felmerülő problémákat orvosoljuk - ha tudjuk. 
(Ha már ezt hoztam példának: az orvosi latinnal sem dobálózunk, ha egy átlag betegnek kell a gyógymódot elmagyarázni.)
Dicséretes, hogy sok témában próbáltál "besegíteni", igaz egyik-másik kérdés -ahogy magad is írod:*


Faux írta:


> Már biztosan megoldódott az eltelt időben a probléma, de gyarapítani kell a hozzászólásaim számát.


*Viszont a felesleges és szabálytalan beírások szaporítása nagyon nem kívánatos. Épp ezért javasolnám a szabályzat tanulmányozását és akkor talán nem használnál linkelést ott, ahol nem megengedett (308).
*


----------



## Faux (2011 Január 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A CanadaHun tagjainak zöme nem számtech zseni. Sokszor még az alapvető fogalmakat sem értik (pl. mi az a zip), ezért itt nem is foglalkozunk mélyrehatóan a számítástechnikával csak épp annyira, hogy az egy-egy tagnál felmerülő problémákat orvosoljuk - ha tudjuk.*


 
Értem, de nem én hoztam fel a témát, csak szerettem volna megtudni, mire gondolsz.



> *Dicséretes, hogy sok témában próbáltál "besegíteni", igaz egyik-másik kérdés -ahogy magad is írod:*


 
Számomra nem derült ki, hogy sikerült a problémát megoldani. A kérdés feltevése óta eltelt idő alapján gyanítottam, hogy már megoldódott. És mivel - úgy gondoltam - más, hasonló problémával szembe kerülő fórumtársnak is segíthet a jövőben, megfogalmaztam néhány gondolatot. Akkor úgy tűnt, mégis csak jobb, mint 20-ig elszámolni egy arra rendszeresített topikban.



> *Viszont a felesleges és szabálytalan beírások szaporítása nagyon nem kívánatos. Épp ezért javasolnám a szabályzat tanulmányozását és akkor talán nem használnál linkelést ott, ahol nem megengedett (308).*


 
Köszönöm, hogy utánanéztél a "múltamnak" a jövőben ügyelni fogok arra, hogy ne linkeljek ott, ahol nem szabad. Egyébként a szerkesztő ablakban lévő "Link beillesztése" gombbal végeztem, nem sejtettem, hogy a gomb létezése ellenére tilos lenne.


----------



## Évaacs (2011 Február 1)

*Kérdés, kérés*

Sziasztok!
Egy üzenethez milyen lépésekkel tudok képet feltölteni?
A "gemkapcsos"-t tudom csak alkalmazni.
A másik lehetőségnek nem tudom a lépéseit.
Válaszotokat előre is nagyon köszönöm: Éva


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 1)

Évaacs írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy üzenethez milyen lépésekkel tudok képet feltölteni?
> A "gemkapcsos"-t tudom csak alkalmazni.


*Kitűnő!
Akkor használd azt.
*


> A másik lehetőségnek nem tudom a lépéseit.
> Válaszotokat előre is nagyon köszönöm: Éva


*Egyébként, ha lejjebb megnézed az ablak alatt találod a csatolás manager-t, ami szintén a feltöltő ablakot hozza fel, tehát gyakorlatilag a két módszer ugyanaz.*


----------



## terilien (2011 Április 12)

*DVD írás*

Sziasztok!

Nem vagyok igazán jártas lemezírásban és van egy 7,6 Gb-os filmem Video_Ts-ben és nem tudom, hogy lehet kiírni egy 4,7-es DVD-re.
Van esetleg erre valamilyen megoldás?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 12)

terilien írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem vagyok igazán jártas lemezírásban és van egy 7,6 Gb-os filmem Video_Ts-ben és nem tudom, hogy lehet kiírni egy 4,7-es DVD-re.
> Van esetleg erre valamilyen megoldás?


Sajnos egy 4,7 l-es kannába nem tudsz beletölteni7,6 l-t.
Amit tehetsz: valamilyen filmszerkesztő progival 2x4 GB-s darabra vágod és kiírod 2 lemezre.


----------



## Sokcsoki (2011 Április 14)

Kedves Flamingo!
Letöltöttem már több filmet, a legtöbbnek a kicsomagolásával, vagy egyesítésével nem olt semmi gondom, Total Commandert használok. Azonban most több film is úgy jött le, hogy lett 1 db kis méretű winrar-file, és több nem tudom, milyen, valami Z0-file. Próbáltam kicsomagolni, meg egyesíteni, de sehogy sem jó: mindig azt írja ki, hogy CRC-file nincs. De igazából azt sem tudom, ilyen esetben csomagolni kell, vagy egyesíteni? És ha nincs CRC-file, akkor dobhatom el az egészet? Mit lehet ilyenkor csinálni?
Köszi, ha segítesz!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 15)

Sokcsoki írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Letöltöttem már több filmet, a legtöbbnek a kicsomagolásával, vagy egyesítésével nem olt semmi gondom, Total Commandert használok. Azonban most több film is úgy jött le, hogy lett 1 db kis méretű winrar-file, és több nem tudom, milyen, valami Z0-file. Próbáltam kicsomagolni, meg egyesíteni, de sehogy sem jó: mindig azt írja ki, hogy CRC-file nincs. De igazából azt sem tudom, ilyen esetben csomagolni kell, vagy egyesíteni? És ha nincs CRC-file, akkor dobhatom el az egészet? Mit lehet ilyenkor csinálni?
> Köszi, ha segítesz!


*Ha winrar-os, akkor nem Z01,Z02..., hanem R01, R02... végződésű kell legyen.
Ha ilyen. akkor (ha egy könyvtárban vannak természetesen) a rar végűre kattintva a winrar automatikusan kicsomagolja.
Ha a végződések 001,002,... - akkor kell Total Commanderrel egyesíteni.

Ha van CRC file, akkor arra kattintva a TC ezt automatikusan megtesz. ha nincs, akkor magadnak kell az első fájlra ráállva a TC fájl menűjéből a egyesítést választani.
Ha konkrétan megadod melyik hsz-nél volt gond - megnézem.
*


----------



## Sokcsoki (2011 Április 18)

Köszi szépen a választ, tényleg kicsomagolta, ahol rar-végű is volt! Köszönöm!!
Még egy kérdés: ahol csak a Z01..-végűek vannak, és a TC-rel egyesítettem, és azt írja ki, hogy "egyesítés sikerült, crc-file nincs meg", ott mit lehet csinálni? (pl. Starsky_es_Hutch_2004)
Vagy ha esszeállítja, de a gépem nem hajlandó lejátszani, ott mivel tudom lejátszhatóvá tenni? (pl. Hatodik.Erzek.1999)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 18)

*A z-s végű valószínűleg ZIP tömörítésű.
Elvben a rar azt is ki tudja tömöríteni (az összeállított fájlnév kiterjesztését írd át zip-re -> utána jobb egérgomb -. kitömörítés)*


----------



## vAx` (2011 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy olyan kérdésem, hogy miért fagy ki a gépem, ha WinXP SP3at használok és elkezdek WoWozni, de minden grafika vissza van húzva. Csak akkor bírja egy ideig, ha ventit rakok a gépemhez... Ennyire felmelegszik a proci? Pedig nincs 1 éves a gép... Vagy az XPm rossz? Köszi előre is...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 7)

*Valószínűleg a gépeden "észrevétlenül felgyülemlett" a sok háttérfigyelő progi (divixupdate, googleupdate ...update) és ez lefogja a procit, az melegszik. Egy idő után meg visszakorlátoz, mert túlmegy a megengedett üzemi hőfokon.
Próbáld meg a Ctrl+Alt+Del-lel behozni a task manager-t =feladatkezelőt) és nézd meg a folyamatok fülnél mennyi progi fut.
Ha a CPU használat folyamatosan 75% felett van, akkor előbb-utóbb túlmelegszik és leáll*.


----------



## vegsone (2011 Június 11)

Acrobat reader 9 el írt pdf dokumentumot szeretnék wordbe konvertálni úgy, hogy a táblázatok szerkeszthetőek maradjanak. Keresgéltem már a neten, egy programmal sikerült (legalább 20-at próbáltam), de mivel demó változat vízjelet rakott a dokumentumra. Van valami ötletetek mit lehet csinálni, hogy eltűnjön a vízjel? Vagy ismertek olyan programot ami ingyen megszerezhető és a táblázatokat is át tudja konvertálni? Nagyon fontos lenne, 600 oldalt kell begépelnem, ha nem tudom megoldani! 
Ha valakinek van programja hozzá és lenne olyan kedves átkonvertálná nekem? (Magyar Közlöny 2011. 56 számáról lenne szó a 721-oldaltól) 
Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 14)

vegsone írta:


> Acrobat reader 9 el írt pdf dokumentumot szeretnék wordbe konvertálni úgy, hogy a táblázatok szerkeszthetőek maradjanak. Keresgéltem már a neten, egy programmal sikerült (legalább 20-at próbáltam), de mivel demó változat vízjelet rakott a dokumentumra. Van valami ötletetek mit lehet csinálni, hogy eltűnjön a vízjel? Vagy ismertek olyan programot ami ingyen megszerezhető és a táblázatokat is át tudja konvertálni? Nagyon fontos lenne, 600 oldalt kell begépelnem, ha nem tudom megoldani!
> Ha valakinek van programja hozzá és lenne olyan kedves átkonvertálná nekem? (Magyar Közlöny 2011. 56 számáról lenne szó a 721-oldaltól)
> *Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!*


*
Próbáld meg ezt.
Nem biztos, hogy táblázatot is konvertál sorhelyesen, de nekem eddig bevált.
Ezt nem próbáltam de állítólag kifejezetten táblázatkonvertálós*


----------



## Endorphin (2011 Június 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Próbáld meg ezt.
> Nem biztos, hogy táblázatot is konvertál sorhelyesen, de nekem eddig bevált.
> Ezt nem próbáltam de állítólag kifejezetten táblázatkonvertálós[/b] [/color]




MOst próbáltam ki a programot, nem rossz a többihez viszonyítva, de pld a képleteket - főleg frakciókat, illetve négyzetreemeléseket eltolja, integrálokat akár 1 oldallal is. Ezt nem értem, hisz a wordnak is van Fraction kezelője.

Orsi

Ja és a másik ami rossz benne, hogy ha nem megvett hanem próba verzió akkor csak 5 oldalt konvertál a 6,7,8, .....1000-ből.

Orsi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 15)

*No igen.
Az a bizonyos ingyen ebéd....*
*Az eltérés pedig abból adódhat, hogy a MS nem ad ki minden forráskódot teljes mértékben (lásd az Open Office kompatibilitási eltéréseit)*


----------



## Rozina (2011 Szeptember 1)

Miért csak Wide view -ben tudom nem elcsúszva látni a Canadahun oldalt? Kellene valamit állítanom a Firefox -on?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 1)

Rozina írta:


> Miért csak Wide view -ben tudom nem elcsúszva látni a Canadahun oldalt? Kellene valamit állítanom a Firefox -on?


*Valószínűleg "széles" a monitorod is. (Automatikusan a 4:3-t wide módban hozza, azaz "széthúzza az oldalt.)
A legújabb 6. FF verziónál jeleztek már hasonló gondot, de nekem is az van és semmi képhiba.
Esetleg nincs engedélyezve valami (süti, java...)
(Hamarosan valószínűleg már csak ez - a széles - verzió marad)
*


----------



## Rozina (2011 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm a választ. Igen, amióta 6. -ra frissítettem a FF -t, azóta csúszik jobbra az oldal. A széles nézetet pedig mindig újra meg újra be kell állítanom, ha belépek az oldalra. De hátha rájövök, hol a hiba...

U.i.: a hibára ugyan nem jöttem rá, de az IE Tab- normál nézetet ad oldalnak.


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Szeptember 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Valószínűleg "széles" a monitorod is. (Automatikusan a 4:3-t wide módban hozza, azaz "széthúzza az oldalt.)
> A legújabb 6. FF verziónál jeleztek már hasonló gondot, de nekem is az van és semmi képhiba.
> Esetleg nincs engedélyezve valami (süti, java...)
> *



A "széles" monitorja hogyan viszonyul a 4:3 wide módban hozásához?

Már Firefox 3-mal sem volt jó. Úgy emlékszem, azóta van ez a hiba, mióta adott a választási lehetőség.

A sütik hiába vannak engedélyezve, ha a CanadaHun kilépéskor törli a sütiket, s amiből az következik, hogy a következő látogatáskor újra a használhatatlan kinézet lesz alapból kiválasztva. Persze ennek nem úgy van köze a jelenséghez, ahogy itt felmerült, csak szerettem volna szólni róla, hogy ez még egy lapáttal rátesz néhány felhasználó kellemetlenségeire. A megoldás (legyünk gálánsak, és nevezzük annak): nem kell törölni a kinézetet tároló beállítást kilépéskor, vagy alapértelmezetté kell tenni a széles kinézetet. Nyilván az előbbi a jobb megoldás. Végre egy ideiglenes pontot (egy csúnya ideiglenes pontot) lehetne tenni az évek (talán nem túlzok nagyot) óta tartó probléma végére, amíg a jelenség nincs teljes értékűen kiküszöbölve.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 10)

bolondpoli írta:


> A "széles" monitorja hogyan viszonyul a 4:3 wide módban hozásához?
> 
> Már Firefox 3-mal sem volt jó. Úgy emlékszem, azóta van ez a hiba, mióta adott a választási lehetőség.


Meglehet, de miért nem jelentkezik mindenkinél, aki ugyanazt a böngészőt használja?


> A sütik hiába vannak engedélyezve, ha a CanadaHun kilépéskor törli a sütiket, s amiből az következik, hogy a következő látogatáskor újra a használhatatlan kinézet lesz alapból kiválasztva. Persze ennek nem úgy van köze a jelenséghez, ahogy itt felmerült, csak szerettem volna szólni róla, hogy ez még egy lapáttal rátesz néhány felhasználó kellemetlenségeire. A megoldás (legyünk gálánsak, és nevezzük annak): nem kell törölni a kinézetet tároló beállítást kilépéskor, vagy alapértelmezetté kell tenni a széles kinézetet. Nyilván az előbbi a jobb megoldás. Végre egy ideiglenes pontot (egy csúnya ideiglenes pontot) lehetne tenni az évek (talán nem túlzok nagyot) óta tartó probléma végére, amíg a jelenség nincs teljes értékűen kiküszöbölve.


Vagy esetleg nem is kell kilépni (csak bezárni az adott CH-s ablakot).


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Szeptember 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Meglehet, de miért nem jelentkezik mindenkinél, aki ugyanazt a böngészőt használja?



Azt nem tudom.

A fórumozók szempontjából sokkal érdekesebb kérdés, hogy a CanadaHun miért nem alkalmaz legalább tüneti kezelést? Te amolyan bennfentes vagy, ezért megkérlek, járj el ebben az ügyben, és tájékoztass minket, amennyiben nem túl nagy fáradtság számodra.


----------



## beltane (2011 Október 7)

segíítséég!! Ki akarok regisztrálni innen, de nem tudom hogyan!!!  plííz help!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 7)

bolondpoli írta:


> Azt nem tudom.
> 
> A fórumozók szempontjából sokkal érdekesebb kérdés, hogy a CanadaHun miért nem alkalmaz legalább tüneti kezelést?


*Mert a CH igencsak szűkében van az erőforrásoknak (a technikai szakember sem ér rá naponta a CH-val foglalkozni és a szoftver upgrade-k is pénzbe kerülnek) *


> Te amolyan bennfentes vagy, ezért megkérlek, járj el ebben az ügyben, és tájékoztass minket, amennyiben nem túl nagy fáradtság számodra.


*Amit most tudok tájékoztatásként adni, az az, hogy épp egy kis facelifting (szépítő ráncfelvarrás - egyszerűbben szólva pofásítás) alatt állunk. A technikai munkatárs az idén összegyűjtött gondokat próbálja a lehetőségekhez képest orvosolni és a javaslatokat beépíteni a szájtba.*


beltane írta:


> segíítséég!! Ki akarok regisztrálni innen, de nem tudom hogyan!!!  plííz help!


*Az adminnak (Melitta) írj egy privit, hogy kéred a regisztrációd törlését.*
Sajnálom, hogy nem találtad meg itt azt amit kerestél.


----------



## beltane (2011 Október 7)

Köszi a választ, már írtam neki, de megpróbálom újra. Költözök haza  ezért nem lesz szükségem már erre a regisztrációra. Kicsit meglepett hogy ez nem megy magától értetödöen.. Most már csak a kiváncsiság hajt..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 8)

beltane írta:


> Köszi a választ, már írtam neki, de megpróbálom újra. Költözök haza  ezért nem lesz szükségem már erre a regisztrációra. Kicsit meglepett hogy ez nem megy magától értetödöen.. Most már csak a kiváncsiság hajt..


*Nem azért, de :
*

*Tagjaink jelentős része Magyarországon él, tehát ez nem kizáró ok.*
*Vannak itt olyan (többnyire kulturális) értékek, amit vétek lenne itt hagyni.*
*A kintiekkel a kapcsolattartást megkönnyítheti (plusz egy elérhetőség).*
*De nem sorolom tovább. 
Ami a kiiratkozást illeti, a tulajdonos szívügyének tekinti és ezért szeretne minden távozóról személyesen értesülni.
*


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Október 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert a CH igencsak szűkében van az erőforrásoknak (a technikai szakember sem ér rá naponta a CH-val foglalkozni és a szoftver upgrade-k is pénzbe kerülnek) *
> *Amit most tudok tájékoztatásként adni, az az, hogy épp egy kis facelifting (szépítő ráncfelvarrás - egyszerűbben szólva pofásítás) alatt állunk. A technikai munkatárs az idén összegyűjtött gondokat próbálja a lehetőségekhez képest orvosolni és a javaslatokat beépíteni a szájtba.*



Köszönöm.


----------



## bonico (2011 Október 23)

Sziasztok!
Segítségeteket kérném. Keresem azt a betűkészletet amivel olyan írást lehet készíteni, mint az elsősöknek az előírt betűk, mondatok. 
Tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 24)

bonico írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítségeteket kérném. Keresem azt a betűkészletet amivel olyan írást lehet készíteni, mint az elsősöknek az előírt betűk, mondatok.
> Tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is köszönöm.


*Itt találsz néhány fontkészletet:*
[HIDE]www.dafont.com[/HIDE] *és itt*
[HIDE]http://www.1001freefonts.com/[/HIDE]
*Gondolom a handwriting/script faftákból válogathatod ki a keresett típust, de ne feledd a magyar ékezetes betűket nem minden font tudja megjeleníteni, ezért az "árvíztűrő tükörfúrógép" kifejezéssel előbb meg kell vizsgálni.
*


----------



## apóka2 (2011 Október 24)

Sziasztok! Djvu fájl-t hogy todok letölteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 25)

apóka2 írta:


> Sziasztok! Djvu fájl-t hogy todok letölteni?


*Ugyanúgy, mint bármilyen másik fájlt.
Előbb állandó taggá kell válnod, amiről mindent megtudhatsz a fórumszabályzatból.
*


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 29)

Miért van az, hogy az időpontmegjelenítés változik GMT-4 és GMT+2 között? Miért nem folyamatosan ez vagy az?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 31)

Hopi958 írta:


> Miért van az, hogy az időpontmegjelenítés változik GMT-4 és GMT+2 között? Miért nem folyamatosan ez vagy az?


*Valószínűleg nincs beállítva a vezérlőpultodon a megfelelő időzóna.
Vezérlőpult->Opciók módosítása
Itt alul a "Dátum & Idő opciók"-nál tudod **be**állítani.
*


----------



## Mina8924 (2011 Október 31)

Sziasztok, nekem olyan problémám adódott, hogy a data letöltéseknék elég gyakran kiír egy olyan üzenetett, hogy az adott file nem létezik. De a feldarabolt file-loknál csak az egyiknél a többi meg fönn van. Olvastam olyat is hogy most valami karbantartás van, de semmi infót nem találtam arról hogy ez meddtől meddig tart. Valaki esetleg hallott róla valamit?
Előre is köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 2)

Mina8924 írta:


> Sziasztok, nekem olyan problémám adódott, hogy a data letöltéseknék elég gyakran kiír egy olyan üzenetett, hogy az adott file nem létezik. De a feldarabolt file-loknál csak az egyiknél a többi meg fönn van. Olvastam olyat is hogy most valami karbantartás van, de semmi infót nem találtam arról hogy ez meddtől meddig tart. Valaki esetleg hallott róla valamit?
> Előre is köszönöm a választ.


*Ha hiányzik egy rész ne is reménykedj.
Sajnos a legtöbb fájlmegosztó a jogvédők zaklatása miatt inkább "beletöröl", azaz használhatatlanná teszi a több részre darabolt filmeket.
Ugyanis, ha csak egyetlen rész is hiányzik, már nem letölthető (ami ugyan nem jogellenes, míg a feltöltés - legalábbis vitatható)
Ha valahol crc kiterjesztésű fájldarabot találnak, akkor az 101%, hogy filmhez tartozik.
Egyszerűbb ezt és valamelyik (ugyanezen feltöltőtől származó) ugyanilyen fájlnévkezdetű részből 1-2-t törölni, mert így az már nem szabálytalan filmfeltöltés, legalábbis az ő gondolkodásmódjuk szerint.
Ezt úgy szokták kivédeni a gyakorlottabb feltöltők, hogy több megosztóhelyre is feltöltik ugyanazt a fájlsort vagy eleve fantázianevet adnak meg a tömörített fájldaraboknak (azaz pl. a "Csillagok háborúja.arj" helyett Matyibaas23x.arj).
*


----------



## Mazsidrazsi21 (2011 November 2)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom, hogy kérdezték-e már előttem, de: nekem az a problémám lenne, hogy már legalább 2 hozzászólásom eltűnt. Nem off-oltam, nem linkeltem, csak az E-book II fórumba írtam egy kérdést/ kérést. Nem tudom, lehet azért van, mert rossz helyen kértem?
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 3)

Mazsidrazsi21 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudom, hogy kérdezték-e már előttem, de: nekem az a problémám lenne, hogy már legalább 2 hozzászólásom eltűnt. Nem off-oltam, nem linkeltem, csak az E-book II fórumba írtam egy kérdést/ kérést. Nem tudom, lehet azért van, mert rossz helyen kértem?
> Előre is köszönöm


*Egyrészt duplikáltál (megismételted egy pár nappal ez előtti kérésed, másrészt vagy feltették, vagy Te jelezted, hogy már megvan, mert a törlési megjegyzése: már nem aktuális.*


----------



## Lénárd4 (2011 November 3)

Hello!
A fórumokon az a problémám, hogy *nem tudom letölteni a csatolt fájlokat. *Csak egy fehér lap jön be. Van erre megoldás?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 4)

Lénárd4 írta:


> Hello!
> A fórumokon az a problémám, hogy *nem tudom letölteni a csatolt fájlokat. *Csak egy fehér lap jön be. Van erre megoldás?


*Tekintve, hogy letölteni csak állandó tagok tudnak, amihez 20 hsz kell...
Te ezt tegnap este 9.02-kor tetted meg.
Most már hozzáférsz a csatolásokhoz - már amelyik nem sérült meg a múlt heti rendszerösszeomláskor.
*


----------



## Erőleves (2011 November 4)

*üres lap*

Szervusztok!
Azt szeretném megtudni, mit csinálok rosszul. Az utóbbi időben több szöveg csatolásra kattintva nem jön be a csatolmány- helyette egy üres lap és a tetején ez a link érkezik: attachment.php(1x1).
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget és köszönöm a munkátokat, amivel könnyebbé teszitek nekünk a használatot. Legyen szép napotok!
Rózsa


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 5)

Erőleves írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Azt szeretném megtudni, mit csinálok rosszul. Az utóbbi időben több szöveg csatolásra kattintva nem jön be a csatolmány- helyette egy üres lap és a tetején ez a link érkezik: attachment.php(1x1).
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget és köszönöm a munkátokat, amivel könnyebbé teszitek nekünk a használatot. Legyen szép napotok!
> Rózsa


*Ahogy az előbbi üzenetemben is olvashatod, volt egy rendszerösszeomlás, amikor is véletlenszerűen sajnos jó néhány csatolás megsemmisült.
*


----------



## Derzsi (2011 November 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Valószínűleg "széles" a monitorod is. (Automatikusan a 4:3-t wide módban hozza, azaz "széthúzza az oldalt.)*
> *A legújabb 6. FF verziónál jeleztek már hasonló gondot, de nekem is az van és semmi képhiba.*
> *Esetleg nincs engedélyezve valami (süti, java...)*


 
Nálam is hasonló a helyzet,IE-vel nincs szétcsuszva csak a FF6-al,laptopot használok,normál monitor..süti,java engedélyezve.

derzsi


----------



## KATG (2011 November 11)

Sziasztok,
Tudna valaki segiteni miert nem mukodik a letoltes? Amikor letoltok peldaul egy hanganyagot csak egy Microsoft office word oldal jelenik meg es semmit nem tudok vele kezdeni, olvashatatlan. Hogyan tudnam letolteni a hanganyagot hogy hallgatni tudjam?
Koszonom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 12)

KATG írta:


> Sziasztok,
> Tudna valaki segiteni miert nem mukodik a letoltes? Amikor letoltok peldaul egy hanganyagot csak egy Microsoft office word oldal jelenik meg es semmit nem tudok vele kezdeni, olvashatatlan. Hogyan tudnam letolteni a hanganyagot hogy hallgatni tudjam?
> Koszonom


*
Ha az anyag a CH-n van csatoltan, akkor rosszul töltöd le. (A csatolások a gépedre a megfelelő kiterjesztéssel kerülnek és, ha jól töltötted le, azonnal használható állapotúak, kivéve, ha tömörítetten lettek feltéve - rar vagy zip kiterjesztéssel.)

Ha viszont valami linket követtél, ami a CH-n kívülre mutat, az adott (dat,rapid...) oldalon lévő leírás szerint kell eljárnod.

Ha pedig valamilyen youtube vagy hasonló anyag linkjén található zene kellene, ahhoz a böngésződ típusától függő kiegészítő alkalmazást kell telepítened a gépedre, hogy le tudd tölteni.
Ezt a kiegészítést általában a beállítások/eszközök menüpontokból lehet keresni.*


----------



## subjuk (2011 November 13)

subjuk, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
1.	Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
2.	Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
3.	Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Kilépés Főoldal
(#861)

subjuk
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online)
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 2
63 alkalommal 1 üzenetét köszönték meg
Regisztrált:: Dec 2009
Hol: Magyar

Pedig a fórumon belül csak 5 hsz-t írnak, nekem meg van a 20 és még mindig nem érem el a csatolásokat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 14)

subjuk írta:


> subjuk, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 1. Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
> 2. Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> 3. Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
> ...


*Hacsak 2-3 oldalt visszalapozol, megtudhattad volna mi a probléma.
Röpke 10 perc alatt bekarcoltál 15 hozzászólást (a beidézett nélkül) és rögtön reklamáltál meg sem várva a rendszerfrissítést, ami lehet, hogy 5 perc, de lehet, hogy 1 óra.
Most viszont már állandó tagként biztos, hogy tudsz letölteni.
Ami a 3 napos kitiltásod illeti, az illetékes kormányos biztos figyelmeztetett, hogy ne a rég meglévő vicceket kopírozd be, hanem írj újakat. 
Feltételezem ez figyelmen kívül hagytad, ezért alkalmazott ilyen radikális lépést kormányostársam.*


----------



## KATG (2011 November 19)

Koszonom Flamingo a valaszod.


----------



## Magdusx (2011 November 20)

Olyan programot keresek , amit meghatározott időre beállithatok és a compjuter önálóan kikapcsol. Kösz a segitséget .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 21)

Magdusx írta:


> Olyan programot keresek , amit meghatározott időre beállithatok és a compjuter önálóan kikapcsol. Kösz a segitséget .


*Ha window-os a géped van erre egy parancs:*
*
Shutdown*

Lehetővé teszi a helyi és távoli számítógépek leállítását, illetve újraindítását. Paraméterek megadása nélkül a *shutdown* az aktuális felhasználót jelentkezteti ki. 
*Szintaxis*

*shutdown* [{*-l*|*-s*|*-r*|*-a*}] [*-f*] [*-m* [*\\*_Számítógépnév_]] [*-t* _xx_] [*-c* *"*_üzenet_*"*] [*-d*[*u*][*p*]*:*_xx_*:*_yy_] 
*Paraméterek*

*-l* Kijelentkezteti az aktuális felhasználót (alapértelmezett). Az -m _Számítógépnév_ megadása ezt felülírja. 
*-s * Leállítja a helyi számítógépet. 
*-r* Leállítás után újraindul. *
**-a* Megszakítja a leállítást. Figyelmen kívül hagyja a többi paramétert az *
-l* és a _Számítógépnév_ kivételével. Az *-a* paraméter csak az időtúllépési határidőn belül használható. 
*-f* Bezárja a futó alkalmazásokat. 
*-m *[*\\*_Számítógépnév_] Itt adhatod meg a leállítani kívánt számítógépet. 
*-t* _xx_ Beállítja a rendszerleállítás időkorlátját _xx_ másodpercre. Az alapértelmezett érték 20 másodperc. *
-c* *"*_üzenet_*"* Itt adhatod meg a Rendszer leállítása ablakban megjeleníteni kívánt üzenetet. Legfeljebb 127 karaktert írhatsz be. Az üzenetet idézőjelek között kell megadni.


----------



## jantar (2011 November 22)

*Nod32 2.7-es verzió és Eset Smart Security 3 törlése, de hogyan?*

Sziasztok, 

ha vki le tudná írni lépésről lépésre hogyan kell letörölni a Win Xp-ről a Nod32 2.7-es verziót és ESS 3-at azt nagyon megköszönném. 

És nagy vonalakban ha lenne rá lehetőség a telepítésről is írnátok nekem. Az asztali gépen Nod32 van a laptopon ESS 3 ezek helyébe szeretnék unistallálás után ESS 5 rakni. 

Köszönöm előre is a segítséget. 

Üdv Jantar


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 24)

jantar írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> ha vki le tudná írni lépésről lépésre hogyan kell letörölni a Win Xp-ről a Nod32 2.7-es verziót és ESS 3-at azt nagyon megköszönném.
> 
> ...


*Én nem használom egyiket sem, de mivel más nem válaszolt...

A NOD32 amennyire tudom nem engedi "csak úgy" eltávolítani magát (fel sem ajánlja a vezérlőpult sw telepítés/törlésnél a törlés opciót - bár állítólag, ha duplán rákattintasz a a szoftver nevére előjön).
Külön programok vannak a törlésére. Egyikőjüket pl. itt találod.
Csak kövesd a leírást. (Igaz angol.)

Az ESET eltávolítására pedig ennek az oldalnak a közepén találsz egy videoindító gombot, ami lépésről lépésre elmagyarázza az eltávolítás menetét.
*


----------



## komor (2011 November 27)

*Pc_Idozitő*

Itt a megoldás:


Magdusx írta:


> Olyan programot keresek , amit meghatározott időre beállithatók és a komputer önállóan kikapcsol. Kösz a segítséget .


Leírás:
Ezzel a programmal beállíthatsz egy időzítést, biztonságosan hajtja végre a feladatot.
Az időzítésnek két típusa van: megadhatsz egy pontos időpontot, vagy egy időtartamot, aminek a leteltekor az általad beállított funkció elindul.


10 funkció közül választhatsz:
1. számítógép kikapcsolása
2. számítógép újraindítása
3. kijelentkezés
4. számítógép hibernálása
5. készenléti állapot
6. hangjelzés
-4 beépített hang közül választhatsz
-a számítógép hangszórójának a segítségével állíthatsz be hangjelzést (2 féle módon)
7. zene lejátszása (a fontosabb zeneformátumok támogatva)
8. emlékeztető beállítása
-megjelenik egy szöveges üzenet, a szöveget te írhatod be
-beállíthatsz hozzá hangjelzést (egyszerű hangjelzés, zene lejátszása)
9. program(ok) futtatása
10. program(ok) bezárása
[HIDE]
http://data.hu/get/4459429/Pc_Idozito.rar[/HIDE]
vagy torrent:
[HIDE]
http://torrentkereso.hu/torrent/id%F5z%EDt%F5-v1-0-torrent-1088622.html[/HIDE]
vagy ismeretlen mód:
[HIDE]
http://social.wakoopa.com/software/időzítő[/HIDE]


----------



## jantar (2011 November 27)

Az Advanced System care Toolbox-ában is van időzítő beállító. Nézd meg azt is.


----------



## Erka32 (2011 December 3)

sziasztok!

jó néhány hete nem tudok belpni az oldalra csak explorerrel, ha más böngészővel próbálom ezt az üzenetet kapom:

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 25033 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272*

*amit nem értek, ugyanis a gépemen kb 70 Gb szabad kapacitás van.*
*Egyszer már érdeklődtem mi leht a probléma és azt a választ kaptam próbáljak meg más időpontban feljönni, mert akkor sokan vannak fent. Ez azért nem igaz, mert ha egy időben nyitom meg két vagy akár három böngészővel csak az explorerrel sikerül, de az nagyon lassú. *

*Tudna valaki segíteni*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 4)

Erka32 írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> jó néhány hete nem tudok belpni az oldalra csak explorerrel, ha más böngészővel próbálom ezt az üzenetet kapom:
> 
> ...


*Akkor még egyszer:
A pirossal kiemelt sorból látszik, hogy a hiba NEM a Te gépedben van, hanem a CH SZERVER túlterhelt.
Mivel a különböző böngészők másképp (eltérő erőforrás igénnyel) csatlakoznak a CH szerveréhez, ezért a kiszolgálásigényük is eltérő.
Hogy egyszerűbb legyek, bár a példa nem teljesen jó, ha az emeletre fel akarsz vinni 50 kg cukrot megteheted úgy is, hogy egyszerre, ha elbírod, meg úgyis, hogy kilónként.
Nyilván az utóbbi eset tovább tart, bár a végeredmény ugyanaz.
Sajnos ezen a problémán csak egy nagyobb és gyorsabb szerver segíteni (igaz néhány lappal előbb kaptunk egy javaslatot, amit a technikus valószínűleg megpróbált, de ha igen - nem segített).

*


----------



## Gica7305 (2011 December 7)

Sziasztok!

A keresztszemes minták gyerekeknek témakörből a 751-es és 752-es hozzászólánál a csatolt Thumbnaileket szerettem volna letölteni, ha nem jelentkezem be akkor látom a file neveket, ha pedig bejelentkezem nem látok semmit. Van valakinek ötlete, hogy mi lehet a gond? Köszönöm!


----------



## bari96 (2011 December 13)

Hogy lehet fórumról letölteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 14)

bari96 írta:


> Hogy lehet fórumról letölteni?


*Például úgy, hogy elolvassuk a szabályzatot és az abban foglaltak szerint járunk el.
Bár lehet, hogy az elmúlt másfél év alatt elolvastad, csak elfelejtetted az ott leírtakat.
Ha így van akkor javaslom újfent átolvasni.*


----------



## kagylo4 (2012 Január 28)

Én tavaly nyáron regisztráltam, de nem tudtam még rendesen belépni és nem erőltettem. Most újra eszembe jutott, hogy bejöjjek. Úgy látom, hogy összesen van 27 hozzászólásom, elvileg nem lehet már akadály, a a zene fórumnál nem engedi a fájlokat letölteni, ezt írja ki: 
*kagylo4*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
 Mit csináltam megint rosszul?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 29)

kagylo4 írta:


> Én tavaly nyáron regisztráltam, de nem tudtam még rendesen belépni és nem erőltettem. Most újra eszembe jutott, hogy bejöjjek. Úgy látom, hogy összesen van 27 hozzászólásom, elvileg nem lehet már akadály, a a zene fórumnál nem engedi a fájlokat letölteni, ezt írja ki:
> *kagylo4*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> 
> ...


*Amikor beléptél, a nicked mellett kipipáltad a négyzetet, hogy "állandóra bent legyek"?
Ez általában segít.
A másik lehetséges ok, hogy a szerverösszeomlás miatt már nem létezik a csatolás, de még nem tudta a téma kormányosa az adott hsz-t leellenőrizni.
*


----------



## blackett (2012 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Amikor beléptél, a nicked mellett kipipáltad a négyzetet, hogy "állandóra bent legyek"?*
> *Ez általában segít.*
> *A másik lehetséges ok, hogy a szerverösszeomlás miatt már nem létezik a csatolás, de még nem tudta a téma kormányosa az adott hsz-t leellenőrizni.*


 
Nekem ugyanez a problémám, mint amit kagylo4 leírt. Kíváncsiságból kipróbáltam egy friss (tegnapi) csatolmányon - ugyanezt az üzenetet kapom. A másik tippedet is kpróbáltam, az sem segített. Van még ötleted? 

Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 24)

*És előtte kipipáltad az a bizonyos négyzetet?*


----------



## Erni19 (2012 Március 23)

Hali, szukségem lenne egy matematikai konyvre, a filesonic-on már régebben regisztráltam, és nem tudom hogy tudom onnan letolteni. Mindig a saját feltoltéseimbe dob visza. 

Errol a konyvrol lenne szó:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/Fylaq4h/1993_-_Valoszinusegszamitas.pdf

Tudátok segíteni? 
Koszi szépen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 23)

Erni19 írta:


> Hali, szukségem lenne egy matematikai konyvre, a filesonic-on már régebben regisztráltam, és nem tudom hogy tudom onnan letolteni. Mindig a saját feltoltéseimbe dob visza.
> 
> Errol a konyvrol lenne szó:
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/Fylaq4h/1993_-_Valoszinusegszamitas.pdf
> ...


*Sajnos senki sem tud segíteni. Megváltozott a működési filozófiájuk. Ott az üzenet, ami kb annyit jelent, hogy:
**Minden megosztás tiltva.** Csak a saját magad által feltöltött fájlokat töltheted le.*


> All *sharing* functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that *you* have uploaded personally.


----------



## darlingd (2012 Április 4)

nem tudok belépni az oroszok nem engednek be !somoda.ru udhan.ru vus.kisu.ri és így tovább
SOS


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 4)

darlingd írta:


> nem tudok belépni az oroszok nem engednek be !somoda.ru udhan.ru vus.kisu.ri és így tovább
> SOS


*Csak azt tudom ismételni amit a másik témában már beírtam: #2429.
A technikai munkatárs már dolgozik a problémán.
De ha vmilyen hacker(csoport) kinézett minket magának, akkor ez elhúzódó "harc" lesz.
*


----------



## napsugar87 (2012 Május 12)

Sziasztok!
Vajon miért nem tudom megnyitni a pdf-ként felcsatolt angol nyelvű fight fantasy könyveket?
Csak egy fekete honlapra dob :sad:
Előre is köszönöm a választ!


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is hasonló kérdésem lenne. A fórumokról nem tudom sem megnyitni, sem letölteni a tömörített (.zip) file-okat. Légyszi segíts, hogy mi lehet a gond! Ha le akarom tölteni mindig gif-ként akarja menteni, vagy html-ként. Mit tegyek?
Köszi előre is!
Szép napot! 
HannaLilla


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 10)

*Általánosságban:
Ha konkrét üzenethez csatolt állományról van szó, akkor a modi gombbal (balra lent a köszönet melletti háromszög a felkiáltó jellel*

*) jelezd az adott téma kormányosa felé.
Lehetséges, hogy egy/több (pláne régebbi) hozzászólás csatolása szervercsere/hiba miatt elveszett.
Ekkor csak az marad, hogy a kormányos törli az adott hozzászólást, ha jelezted.*



napsugar87 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Vajon miért nem tudom megnyitni a pdf-ként felcsatolt angol nyelvű fight fantasy könyveket?
> Csak egy fekete honlapra dob :sad:
> Előre is köszönöm a választ!


*Ha csatolás, akkor eleve nem irányíthat át más honlapra.
Ha link, akkor sajna lehet, hogy a fájlt az eredeti helyén törölték.*


HannaLilla írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nekem is hasonló kérdésem lenne. A fórumokról nem tudom sem megnyitni, sem letölteni a tömörített (.zip) file-okat. Légyszi segíts, hogy mi lehet a gond! Ha le akarom tölteni mindig gif-ként akarja menteni, vagy html-ként. Mit tegyek?
> Köszi előre is!
> Szép napot!
> HannaLilla


*Ha egy tömörített (több darabból álló fájl egy része is hibás (mert pl. törölték), akkor az nem nagyon tudod kicsomagolni+ lásd az első sorokat.
Ha valaki feltett valamit és a kiterjesztést átírta zip-re, mert az eredetit nem lehet feltölteni (pl html), akkor a géped érzékelve az eredeti fájlformátumot ajánlja fel a mentésre. ennél többet csak akkor tudunk segíteni, ha a modi gombbal jelzed a konkrét hibát.*


----------



## Lod98 (2012 Július 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!Azt szeretném kérdezni tőletek hogy mi lehet a gépemmel mert a D helyi lemez majdnem teljesen tele van de mikor keressük hogy mivel nem találunk semmit.Esetleg tudtok valami tanácsot adni?Előre is köszi!Viszlát!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 11)

Lod98 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!Azt szeretném kérdezni tőletek hogy mi lehet a gépemmel mert a D helyi lemez majdnem teljesen tele van de mikor keressük hogy mivel nem találunk semmit.Esetleg tudtok valami tanácsot adni?Előre is köszi!Viszlát!


*
Először is tudni kellene a meghajtó méretét. Lehet, hogy a Windows - már ha Windows az operációs rendszered - ott foglalta le a virtuális memória helyét.
Ez egyfajta toldása a gépedben lévő fizikai RAM memóriának, mert abból sosem elég.
De az is lehet, hogy több operációs rendszer van egyszerre telepítve és azok foglalnak helyet.*


----------



## Lod98 (2012 Július 13)

Nos a D meghajtó mérete261Gb és ebből körülbelül 80Gb-ról tudom. hogy mi. A virtuális memória lehet ~180Gb méretű?


----------



## Lod98 (2012 Július 13)

jah Windows7 32-bit-es


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 13)

Lod98 írta:


> Nos a D meghajtó mérete261Gb és ebből körülbelül 80Gb-ról tudom. hogy mi. A virtuális memória lehet ~180Gb méretű?


*Azt nehezen tudnám elképzelni.
Javaslom a chkdsk parancs futtatását.
Ha tudsz angolul egy kicsit, itt jól érthetően magyarázzák hogyan.
Ha nem tudsz angolul, akkor is ki lehet találni. (A lényeg, a parancssorba a "chkdsk /f d:"-t írni.
Az talán ad valami támpontot.

Látatlanban azt gondolom, hogy valami hibásan túl nagy helyet foglalt le a merevlemezen és "úgy maradt" a futás után is.


*


----------



## Lod98 (2012 Július 18)

Futtattam a parancsot mint a videóban, illetve ahogy leírtad. Azt írja, hogy a Windows megvizsgálta a fájlrendszert és nem talált benne hibát. Nem tudom milyen adatból lehetne következtetni, ha valamire kíváncsi vagy írd meg légyszives.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 18)

Lod98 írta:


> Futtattam a parancsot mint a videóban, illetve ahogy leírtad. Azt írja, hogy a Windows megvizsgálta a fájlrendszert és nem talált benne hibát. Nem tudom milyen adatból lehetne következtetni, ha valamire kíváncsi vagy írd meg légyszives.


*Ha nem talált hibát, akkor ez nagy valószínűséggel azt jelenti, hogy valamilyen program foglalt le helyet magának (virtuális memória, virtuális meghajtó...stb).
A legegyszerűbb az lenne, ha a környezetedben megkérnél valaki hozzáértőt, hogy nézze már meg, vagy bevinnéd valamilyen PC szervizbe (igaz ez utóbbi fizetős).


*


----------



## Létrahuszár (2012 Augusztus 11)

Kedves Ismeretlenek!
Segítséget kérek. A gondom: HP Pavilion G6-os gépemen a Skype-on elkezdett nem működni a beépített kamera, minduntalan külső kamerára kapcsol, ami nincs csatlakoztatva. A beállításoknál választási lehetőségem sincs, hogy a beépítettet válasszam. Időnként kiírja, hogy a beépített kamera nincs bekapcsolva - de nem jöttem rá, miként kell azt bekapcsolni. Hogy kell bekapcsolni? A segítséget köszönöm, Létrahuszár


----------



## Pam67 (2012 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy itt kell-e feltennem ezt a kérdést, remélem
jó helyen járok. Nagyon-nagyon amatőr vagyok. 
Tanácsot szeretnék kérni, hogy milyen programmal
tudom átalakítani cda-ból mp3-ra a számaimat (persze ingyen). Már 
több olyan progtamot is letöltöttem, amiről azt állították, hogy jó,de
vagy be sem olvasta a cda-t, vagy a szám egy részét alalkította csak
át.:12:

Kérem, hogy aki tud adjon tanácsot. Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## devnull (2012 Augusztus 17)

Szia, 
a cda file az sima zenei cd-k windows által megjelenített track-je.
Az audiograbber nevű program (ingyenes, magyar nyelvű is) pár kattintással megcsinálja neked az mp3-akat belőle.


----------



## Pam67 (2012 Augusztus 17)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm. Akkor már tudom merre induljak.

További szép napot kívánok!


----------



## cipi (2012 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!
Segítségetek szeretném kérni a következőkben. Ha megírok egy doc. fájlt Wordben (levél, vagy bármi), kinyomtatom, és utána nem mentem el, vagy esetleg törlésre került, annak nyoma később visszakereshető-e valahol a rendszerben? Nem a teljes fájlra gondolok,hanem arra, hogy valahol egy log, tmp, vagy ini, stb fájlban eltárolódik, hogy ekkor és ekkor készült valami doc. fájl és esetleg kinyomtatásra is került. Hasonlóan egy tartalomjegyzékhez.
Windows XP-t használok, MS Office 2003-al.
Előre is köszi annak aki tud felvilágosítást adni


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 10)

cipi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítségetek szeretném kérni a következőkben. Ha megírok egy doc. fájlt Wordben (levél, vagy bármi), kinyomtatom, és utána nem mentem el,


*Ha nem mented el, az olyan, mintha meg sem írtad volna (kivéve, ha nem normál úton lépsz ki a Word-ből, mert időnként egy biztonsági mentést csinál az UTOLSÓ éppen írt anyagról, hogyha esetleg áramszünet miatt történne a kilépés, tudd folytatni valahonnét és ne kezdd elölről. Elvben a fájl neve *.bak vagy *.wbk és elvben a word automatikusa vissza kellene, hogy állítsa,
Hangsúlyozom, hogy akkor, ha a nem a - kilép nem ment-et választottad..*


> vagy esetleg törlésre került, annak nyoma később visszakereshető-e valahol a rendszerben? Nem a teljes fájlra gondolok,hanem arra, hogy valahol egy log, tmp, vagy ini, stb fájlban eltárolódik, hogy ekkor és ekkor készült valami doc. fájl és esetleg kinyomtatásra is került. Hasonlóan egy tartalomjegyzékhez.
> Windows XP-t használok, MS Office 2003-al.
> Előre is köszi annak aki tud felvilágosítást adni


* Menet közben egy wrdxxxx.tmp nevű fájlt használ a Word a tárolásra*


----------



## cipi (2012 Szeptember 11)

Köszönöm a válaszod, ezeket nagyjából én is tudtam. 
A kérdéses doc. fájl nem lett mentve "tudatosan", tehát nem áramszünet miatt veszett el. Én arra gondoltam a kérdésemmel, hogy ilyen esetben is nem hagy-e valamilyen nyomot ez - írás, nyomtatás - a winchesteren, vagy valamilyen reg. helyen, stb? (mint amikor hallani, olvasni, hogy a pl lefoglalják valakinek a gépét mert rosszat tett és utólag is meg tudják állapítani, hogy mit írt, mikor írta, vagy mit csinált azzal a géppel akkor is, ha kitörölte azokat)
Üdv


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 12)

Ha valamilyen sw-vel (pl. wise registry cleaner vagy hasonló) törlöd a temp fájlokat és a Wordben is alkotsz valamit, akkor nagy eséllyel már nem marad nyoma, főleg, ha valamilyen defragmentáló progival az üres területeket is egy helyre gyűjtöd.
Persze, ha valakinek "lefoglalják a gépét, a profik sok dolgot vissza tudnak állítani.
De, ha ennyire tartasz ettől, dolgozz külső valamire (cloud-ba, pendrive-ra...).
Igaz még akkor is maradhatnak a merevlemezen "nyomok". Az innen telepíthető progival is tudsz "tisztogatni" (csak egy kicsit érteni kell angolul -pl wipe - törlő)

A nyomtatásnak egyébként, ha sikeres volt és nincs telepített nyomtatásvezérlő sw (aminek egy gépen nincs is nagyon értelme, csak hálózaton) - elvben nem marad nyoma.


----------



## cipi (2012 Szeptember 12)

Köszi a részletes kimerítő instrukciókat, de azt gondolom kicsit "két malomban" őrölünk. 
Én nem akarok törölni semmit, sem sw-vel, sem tisztító vagy más programmal, sem pendriv-ra ,sem külső HD-re dolgozni. Egyszerűen egy megírt irat nem lett elmentve a nyomtatása után. Sem áramszünet, sem más okból, hanem "szándékosan". Naponta fordul elő hasonló mindenkivel, nem volt rá akkor szükség. Utólag viszont jó lenne most megtalálni a "nyomát", ha lehetséges. Ha nem az se baj. Ennyi és nem több. Az általad írt "profik" is valahogy megtalálják a nyomát. De az is lehet, hogy csak blöff az egész és csak filmekben van ilyen..)
Üdv és köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 13)

Sajnos a film és a valóság között soxor óriási a szakadék.

A komoly több helyen és több módon biztosított "RENDSZEREK"-ben vannak biztonsági mentések.
A Windows és a Word (és tsai) is csinál bizonyos mentéseket (pl, kezdj el írni valamit, várj 5-10 percet és nyomj egy reset-et. Az újratöltésnél nagy valószínűséggel meg fog jelenni az addig beírt szöveg.
Azonban, ha azóta használtad már a Word-öt, akkor erre a fájlra "ráment", így az első tartalom elvész.
M.o.-n a Kürt Kft. foglalkozik adat visszaállítással (természetesen aranyáron), de ilyen esetben ők sem biztos, hogy tudnak tenni vmit is..


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

Írtam privátot és mielőtt elküldtem felugrott egy sárga ablak* ,,Automatikusan elmentve,,* ez mit jelent??*Elmentitek a privát üzeneteim??*


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

A cseten kiíródott,hogy mikor kivel privizek.Érdekelne,hogy rajtam kívül a kormányosok is lássák??Ez szerintem egy magánjellegű dolog.Semmi keresnivalója a csetfalon.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 15)

Kakariky írta:


> Írtam privátot és mielőtt elküldtem felugrott egy sárga ablak* ,,Automatikusan elmentve,,* ez mit jelent??*Elmentitek a privát üzeneteim??*


Ez csupán azt jelenti, hogy biztonsági mentést VégeZ a szerver, amíg el nem küldöd.Ez arra szolgál, hogy a böngésződ összeomlása esetén ne kelljen újraírnod az üzeneted.Ha elküldtrd, akkor törlődik as ideiglenes (biztonsági) mentés.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ez csupán azt jelenti, hogy biztonsági mentést Végez a szerver, amíg el nem küldöd.Ez arra szolgál, hogy a böngésződ összeomlása esetén ne kelljen újraírnod az üzeneted.Ha elküldtrd, akkor törlődik as ideiglenes (biztonsági) mentés.


úgy legyen


----------



## alive (2012 Október 9)

Kakariky írta:


> Írtam privátot és mielőtt elküldtem felugrott egy sárga ablak*,,Automatikusan elmentve,,* ez mit jelent??*Elmentitek a privát üzeneteim??*


A válasz egyik felét biztos jól mondta flamingó.
Ám a kérdés másik része más oldalról nézve:
*A válasz, Igen, elmentik a privát üzeneteket
Hisz* üzeneteid között mindég megtalálod 1000 vagy 2000 db ig tárolják utána felszólítanak töröld magad mert megtelt
Az elküldött üzeneteidet is menti a szerver.Amennyiben az opcióknál kipipáltad
De amit kérdeztél a pillanatnyi mentés el nem küldött üzeneteknél. Az úgy értelemszerű ahogy Flamingo mondta
De amit manuálisan töröltél az gondolom végleg törlődött


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 10)

*Valóban igaz.
A szerver menti az üzeneteket, DE azt csak a küldő és a fogadó láthatja.
Talán még a szerverteremben magán a szervergépen lévő billentyűzetről (ami nem Kanadában és nem Magyarországon van, hanem valahol az USA-ban) lehetne speciális üzemmódban - azaz a szervert leállítva - elolvasni.

Ami pedig a törlést illeti, általánosságban elmondható, hogz a szervereken a törlés kétmenetes.
A törlésre szánt üzenetek meghatározott (beállított) időközönként kerülnek fizikailag törlésre, de addig sem láthatók.*


----------



## szabea (2012 Október 10)

ha válaszolnak egy fórumnál a kérdésemre arról hogy értesülök?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 10)

szabea írta:


> ha válaszolnak egy fórumnál a kérdésemre arról hogy értesülök?



*Vagy rendszeresen olvasod az adott témát, vagy feliratkozol rá (téma lehetőségei-> feliratkozás -> azonnali e-mail).
Kifejezetten a beírásodra küldött válaszra nincs külön értesítő mód.*


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

na most mar csomo dologrol elmondtam a velemenyem, megvan a 20 hozzaszolas, kell varnom 24 orat?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 27)

ugynok írta:


> na most mar csomo dologrol elmondtam a velemenyem, megvan a 20 hozzaszolas, kell varnom 24 orat?


*Nem.

Amint látod állandó tag vagy, bár annak nem örülök, hogy némelyik hozzászólásod a semmitmondó kategóriába tartozik.

*


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

csak keves hozzaszolasom. amint lattam, valaki 1-21 -ig beirta a szamokat, ugy szolt hozza. szoval en ahhoz kepest a nonplusultra vagyok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 27)

ugynok írta:


> csak keves hozzaszolasom. amint lattam, valaki 1-21 -ig beirta a szamokat, ugy szolt hozza. szoval en ahhoz kepest a nonplusultra vagyok.


*Ezért is maradtak és nem töröltem őket.*


----------



## macsero (2012 December 18)

hogy kell topicot nyitni? 20 hozzászólás után miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 18)

turelem nem eross oldalad.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 18)

macsero írta:


> hogy kell topicot nyitni? 20 hozzászólás után miért nem tudok letölteni?


*Először is, ha csak ezen és azt ezt megelőző oldalon átfutod a hozzászólásokat, mindjárt tudnád miért nem lettél azonnal állandó tag.
Másodszor, mivel a szabályzatot sem olvastad el, hat helyen is megkérdezted, hogy hogyan kell feltölteni, ami természetesen duplikáció és törlésre került, de igazából a többi sem tartozik kifejezetten az értelmes kategóriába (ahogy a szabályzat fogalmaz).

*


----------



## macsero (2012 December 18)

van 20 hozzászólásom, eltelt már rég a 48 óra. miért nem tudok letölteni file-okat? köszi a választ


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 19)

macsero írta:


> van 20 hozzászólásom, eltelt már rég a 48 óra. miért nem tudok letölteni file-okat? köszi a választ


*Akkor csak neked :
Nem a 20. hsz elküldésekor, hanem rendszerfrissítéskor válsz állandó taggá és akkor férhetsz a csatolásokhoz.
Ez - a frissítés - egyébként már megtörtént.
*


----------



## Jenci521 (2013 Február 2)

A "Gyors válasz küldése" gombra kattintok, egy ablak jön fel. és érdeklődik, ki akarok- lépni. Többszöri katt után fogadja el a választ.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Február 3)

Jenci521 írta:


> A "Gyors válasz küldése" gombra kattintok, egy ablak jön fel. és érdeklődik, ki akarok- lépni. Többszöri katt után fogadja el a választ.



Ilyenkor mondd neki, hogy igen el akarod hagyni az oldalt. Akkor egyből elfogadja. ...nem léptet ki a CH-ról.


----------



## signore (2013 Február 14)

Szevasztok
Elárulnátok mi történt az aláírásommal? Szőrén szálán eltűnt.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Február 14)

Mert reklam volt. Borzalmas nehezen tartjuk fent az oldalt. Semmi uzleti tevekenyseget nem hirdetunk csak elozetes megbeszeles alapjan es megallapodva az arban.


----------



## signore (2013 Február 14)

Melitta írta:


> Mert reklam volt. Borzalmas nehezen tartjuk fent az oldalt. Semmi uzleti tevekenyseget nem hirdetunk csak elozetes megbeszeles alapjan es megallapodva az arban.


Ezt egyszer már megbeszéltük annó Kufirc nevű fórumtársunkkal (kölcsönös link cserében állapodtunk meg, melyhez én eddig tartottam magam).


----------



## eston (2013 Február 18)

Sziasztok!

Feltölteni csak akkor tudok, hogyha állandó tag lettem?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Február 18)

eston írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Feltölteni csak akkor tudok, hogyha állandó tag lettem?



nem, feltölteni már most is tudsz, ha akarsz. (jelenleg 3 hozzászólásod van.)


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Március 12)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Szeretném megtudni, hogy a hangoskönyvekhez miért nem tudok belépni ( most már második napja). A kereső megtalálja, de megnyitni sem a folyamatban lévőket, sem a lezártakat nem tudom.
Köszönettel 

zsnbm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 13)

*Minden fórum tetején található egy közlemények sor, a legutolsó - HIBÁK  - pont erről szól.*


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Március 13)

Köszönöm a választ. Számomra rejtélyes módon mostanra magától is megoldódott a dolog, az én legnagyobb szerencsémre, mert a válaszban megadott - fórum tetején található közlemények sornál a legutolsó - Hibák-at nem találtam meg. Valami nagy hiba lehet velem.

Üdvözlettel

zsnbm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 14)

zsnbm írta:


> Köszönöm a választ. Számomra rejtélyes módon mostanra magától is megoldódott a dolog,


*Tekintve, hogy a technikus orvosolta valamilyen módon a hibát*


> az én legnagyobb szerencsémre, mert a válaszban megadott - fórum tetején található közlemények sornál a legutolsó - Hibák-at nem találtam meg.


*Pedig alaposan leírtam, hogy hol találod, sőt ha az én (előző) üzenetemben a kék színű hibák szóra kattintasz, egyből a közleményekbe jutsz.*
*Valószínűleg azért nem találtad mert bár én fórumot írtam, te a témából nem léptél feljebb (pl. a* Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései*- fórumhoz)*


> Valami nagy hiba lehet velem.
> 
> Üdvözlettel
> 
> zsnbm


*Nem hiba, csak fogalmi keveredés.*


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Március 14)

szia!

Nekifutottam mégegyszer és most végre odataláltam.

Köszi

zsnbm


----------



## Feketebarika (2013 Április 7)

Sziasztok! Szeretném megkérdezni, hogyan tudom letölteni azt az anyagot amit a kék mezős Hidden content- ben van. Mit csinálok rosszul, vagy mit kellene csinálnom, hogy ez sikerüljön? Próbáltam keresni a megoldást, de nem találtam, lehet, hogy olyan egyszerű, hogy rajtam kivül másnak sikerül? Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## dittaditta (2013 Április 12)

Ebben a topicban: [h=1]Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide...[/h]a 2863 és a 2865-ös hozzászólás ad némi támpontot a kérdésre...


----------



## vkaroly (2013 Április 14)

*fórum bookmark, mindig a legfrissebbet*

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni: van-e arra mód, hogy olyan bookmarkot rakjak el a böngészőmben, ami egy adott fórumtéma legutolsó hozzászólására ugrik automatikusan? Most úgy használom, hogy pár hetente kitörlöm a bookmarkot, majd a fórumtéma legvégére lapozok és újra elmentem, de ez így nem túl XXI. századi megoldás 

Ha valakinek van ötlete, előre is köszönöm.

VK


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 15)

vkaroly írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni: van-e arra mód, hogy olyan bookmarkot rakjak el a böngészőmben, ami egy adott fórumtéma legutolsó hozzászólására ugrik automatikusan? Most úgy használom, hogy pár hetente kitörlöm a bookmarkot, majd a fórumtéma legvégére lapozok és újra elmentem, de ez így nem túl XXI. századi megoldás
> 
> ...


*Nem egészen értem a kérdésed.
A könyvjelző arra való, hogy egy adott - konstans - helyre ugorj.

Ha neked az kell, hogy a témák a legfrissebb hozzászólással kezdődjenek (időben csökkenő), azt a beállítások (jobbra fenn a kilépés gomb mellett) menüpont - opciük módosítása -Téma megjelenítési opciók - Téma megjelenítési mód: - helyen tudod beállítani.

Ha azt akarod, hogy a rendszer értesítsen ha egy téged érintő témához hozzászóltak, akkor téma lehetősége (fent kb középen) - feliratkozás - azonnali értesítés (e-mail-ben)-t választhatod.
*


----------



## vkaroly (2013 Április 15)

Köszönöm a választ. A javasolt beállítások/opciók/stb. részt végigcsináltam és így műhödik, bookmarkolhatom már magát a fórumtémát, a legutolsó hozzászólás kerül a lap legtetejére. Igen ám, de szerintem fordítva működik, ezért nem ment nekem eddig, de nem nagyon foglalkoztam vele korábban. Ugyanis az időben csökkenő beállítás szerintem azt jelenti, hogy a legelső megjelenített hozzászólás áll a mosthoz a legközelebb (azaz a téma legfrissebb hozzászólása) és ahogy haladunk előre a megjelenített találatokban, egyre régebbiek jönnek elő. Csakhogy az időben csökkenő beállítás mellett a legelső mutatott hozzászólás a téma legeslegelső hozzászólása és nem a legutolsó. Most az időben növekvő beállítást használva érem el azt, amit a másik opcióval kellene. Ez valami bug vagy félrefordítás a fórummotorban (magyarul használom a fórumot)? A kérdés inkább költői, ha választ kapok rá, se tudok vele mit kezdeni, mindenesetre köszönöm, hogy egyáltalán válaszoltál.

VK

EDIT: a hivatkozott beálításoknál van egy segítség kérése link, ami egy híroldalra mutat, nem valami beépített helpre (és momentán a legelső hír egy hatalmas női feneket ábrázol  ).


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2013 Június 19)

Kedves vezetőség ! Hol találom a privat üzeneteimet, és hol a Nekem küldötteket ! A válaszukat az én semmi se semmi se számítástechnikai szintemen a freemail címemre kérem :_ kimoderálva_ ! és nagyon szépen és hálásan meg is köszönöm Önöknek

Rejtett tartalom:
A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában... Itt csak két kérdésem van: Hol és hogyan válaszoljak a témában !​A válaszukat az én semmi se semmi se számítástechnikai szintemen a freemail címemre kérem : _kimoderálva_! és nagyon szépen és hálásan meg is köszönöm Önöknek Hiába kattintottam, a tetszik gombra, olyan hogy válasz gomb : EGÉSZEN EGYSZERŰEN, SEHOL, DE, SEHOL, NEM VOLT !!!​A válaszaikat nagyon, de, nagyon várom ! És egyúttal, nagyon szépen , meg is köszönöm Önöknek !:​Apazoli01pazoli0​


----------



## edussho (2013 Június 19)

Kedves Vezetőség! Nem vagyok nagyon jártas a lap kezelésében, ezért segítséget szeretnék kérni. Hol tudom az üzeneteimet elolvasni, mert azt látom, hogy 20 üzenet érkezett, de rákattintva nem tudom megnyitni. Továbbá az E-BOOK IV. Archivumot hol találom, ha egy könyvre vagyok kíváncsi? Hol tudnék könyvet feltölteni? E-mail címem _kimoderálva_. Segítségüket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

edussho írta:


> Kedves Vezetőség! Nem vagyok nagyon jártas a lap kezelésében, ezért segítséget szeretnék kérni. Hol tudom az üzeneteimet elolvasni, mert azt látom, hogy 20 üzenet érkezett, de rákattintva nem tudom megnyitni.


*Amennyiben rákattintasz a "20 üzenet érkezett,"-re legördülő menü formájában megjelnik a ""20 üzenet érkezett éresités. Még egyszerűbben a halványkék sor jobb oldalán (valószinűleg a keresés felirat pont takarja) a kilépés gomb mellett balra kell kattintani. *


> Továbbá az E-BOOK IV. Archivumot hol találom, ha egy könyvre vagyok kíváncsi? Hol tudnék könyvet feltölteni? E-mail címem kimoderálva. Segítségüket előre is köszönöm.


*Ezt ladysla - a téma kormányosa tudja. Tőle tudakold.*
*Egyébként a CH-n TILOS e-mail-t nyiltan megadni.*



apazoli01pazoli0 írta:


> Kedves vezetőség ! Hol találom a privat üzeneteimet, és hol a Nekem küldötteket ! A válaszukat az én semmi se semmi se számítástechnikai szintemen a freemail címemre kérem : kimoderálva! és nagyon szépen és hálásan meg is köszönöm Önöknek
> 
> Rejtett tartalom:
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában... Itt csak két kérdésem van: Hol és hogyan válaszoljak a témában !​A válaszukat az én semmi se semmi se számítástechnikai szintemen a freemail címemre kérem : kimoderálva és nagyon szépen és hálásan meg is köszönöm Önöknek Hiába kattintottam, a tetszik gombra, olyan hogy válasz gomb : EGÉSZEN EGYSZERŰEN, SEHOL, DE, SEHOL, NEM VOLT !!!​A válaszaikat nagyon, de, nagyon várom ! És egyúttal, nagyon szépen , meg is köszönöm Önöknek !:​Apazoli01pazoli0​


*A válasz azt jelenti, hogy a téma szabályainak megfelelő módon kell egy hozzászólást irnod.*
*A filmeknél például én töröltem a stabálytalan hozzászólásaid, mert teljességgel felesleges 4 hozzászólást is beidézned.*
*Egyébként a beirás után fél óra elteltével töröltem, igy volt rá időd, hogy a rejtett linkekhez hozzáférj.*
*A válasz gomb egyébként minden hozzászólás alatt a jobb szélén található.*
*Egyébként neked is : a CH-n TILOS e-mail-t nyiltan megadni.*


----------



## silentpub (2013 Június 23)

Kedves ? vezetőség....


a tetszik gomb 1* aktivál, utána hiába nyomkodom..... ha az volt a cél hogy tönkretegyétek az oldalt, vagy haver nyomjunk hozzászólást siteot csináljatok, akkor sikeresek vagytok...! 

Ez nekem ratya! 

remélem ismeritek a szó jelentését! ? 

.......................................................................................................

MEGKÖVETLEK Benneteket!!!!!!

Én voltam a balfék!!!!!

Szebb jövőt!!!!

Üdv!
szusz


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 23)

silentpub írta:


> Kedves ? vezetőség....
> 
> 
> a tetszik gomb 1* aktivál, utána hiába nyomkodom..... ha az volt a cél hogy tönkretegyétek az oldalt, vagy haver nyomjunk hozzászólást siteot csináljatok, akkor sikeresek vagytok...!


*Természetesen nem az volt a cél.*


> Ez nekem ratya!
> 
> remélem ismeritek a szó jelentését! ?


*Mi csak a ratyi jelentését ismerjük, mert korlátozott a szókincsünk.*


> .......................................................................................................
> 
> MEGKÖVETLEK Benneteket!!!!!!
> 
> Én voltam a balfék!!!!!


*Nem kell szabadkozni.*


> Szebb jövőt!!!!
> 
> Üdv!
> szusz


 
*Az ránk is férne.*


----------



## zagyvacsek (2013 Július 19)

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Adott* 7db 150-180 Mb*-os videóm, amit Nero7-tel szeretnék kiírni egy dvd-re. Amikor betölti, jócskán *túlmutat a 4,7 Gb*-on , és nem tudom, hol lehet beállítani, hogy pont akkorára "tömörítse". 
Vkinek ötlete?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 19)

zagyvacsek írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Adott* 7db 150-180 Mb*-os videóm, amit Nero7-tel szeretnék kiírni egy dvd-re. Amikor betölti, jócskán *túlmutat a 4,7 Gb*-on , és nem tudom, hol lehet beállítani, hogy pont akkorára "tömörítse".
> Vkinek ötlete?


*A 7 db videó durván 1,3-1,4 GB - tehát te valószinűleg DVD-t akarsz csinálni belőle, ami nem megy. Adatlemezként (már, ha avi, wmv, mpg kiterjesztésűek a videóid) - ki tudod irni. 
Elvben a DVD-s kiirásnál meg kellene kérdezze, hogy mennyire csökkentse a felbontást és ott lehet a mérettel variálni.*


----------



## zagyvacsek (2013 Július 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A 7 db videó durván 1,3-1,4 GB - tehát te valószinűleg DVD-t akarsz csinálni belőle, ami nem megy. Adatlemezként (már, ha avi, wmv, mpg kiterjesztésűek a videóid) - ki tudod irni.
> Elvben a DVD-s kiirásnál meg kellene kérdezze, hogy mennyire csökkentse a felbontást és ott lehet a mérettel variálni.*



Köszi a gyors választ!
Akkor, hogy tanuljak is vmit ( tök láma vagyok hozzá), lenne még egy kérdésem. Ekkora videót miért nem lehet 3x-4x nagyobb méretű hordozóra kiírni videóként?

Sajnos nem ajánlja fel a tömörítést. :-(


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 19)

zagyvacsek írta:


> Köszi a gyors választ!
> Akkor, hogy tanuljak is vmit ( tök láma vagyok hozzá), lenne még egy kérdésem. Ekkora videót miért nem lehet 3x-4x nagyobb méretű hordozóra kiírni videóként?
> 
> Sajnos nem ajánlja fel a tömörítést. :-(


*Azért vannak a különböző fájlformátumok (gondolj csak az mpegre - legalább 4 féle van csak ebből - hisz van mp4 ) különféle tömöritési algoritmusokat használnak. ezért ugyanazon kép, hang vagy videófelvételnek különféle mérete lehet egy-egy konvertálás során. De a minőség rovására is lehet csökkenteni a fájlméretet. Ha csökkentem a képfelbontást akkor csökken a méret, de romlik a minőség. Ha nem tizenéves vagy, akkor már láttál VHS videó kazis felvételt. Az alap felbontás a 2oo soros (szemben a tv 625 ével vagy a HD tévé több mint ezer sorával) és a kép még látható sőt néha élvezhető is volt. A számitógépek monitorának is folyamatosan nő a felbontása (EGA 48o, VGA 6oo felett SVGA 8oo felett és most már nem ritka a 2-3 ezres blue ray-es felbontás sem - már, ha a gép videókártyája alkalmas ekkora felbontásra). Vagyis a felvételt lehet felbontásilag is manipulálni.
De ha DVD-t akarsz, annak 768x576 a szabvány (PAL-os) felbontása. Ehhez pedig nagy méretek tartoznak általában.
Ne szóltam az un bitrátáról (mondjuk pongyolán - átviteli sebességről) amivel még trükközni lehet és igy kb 1o %-al lehet a méretet csökkenteni.*


----------



## zagyvacsek (2013 Július 19)

A lányaim tizenévesek, így a VHS hasonlat érthető. Köszönöm. . Akkor megy kettőre.


----------



## Csillagözön (2013 Július 26)

Hogyan tudom azt megnézni, hogy blog írásaimat hányan olvasták? Lehet e cimkéket tenni a blog írásokhoz? Mi lett ezekben a vonatkozásokban a régi beírásokkal, címkékkel?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 27)

Csillagözön írta:


> Hogyan tudom azt megnézni, hogy blog írásaimat hányan olvasták? Lehet e cimkéket tenni a blog írásokhoz? Mi lett ezekben a vonatkozásokban a régi beírásokkal, címkékkel?


*Ezek beállitása még várat magára.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

Szép válasz volt a #1573


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

vkaroly írta:


> *fórum bookmark, mindig a legfrissebbet*
> 
> Sziasztok!
> 
> ...


Hát magát a témát vonatkozd fel magadnak onnan gyorsan ugrasz a témába igaz nem a legfrissebb van elől de ez nem akkora baj
Mert van gomb:*ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

*Hiányzik, a lap alján volt látható ki van a témában*
Onnan látta az ember kivel beszélget illetve ki vár a szójátékban válaszra


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

üdv, a topikmegnyitásnál csak azt számolja hogy hány Canadahun tag nyitotta meg vgy azt is ha nem registrált ember nyitja meg ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 20)

Sakkozzunk:) írta:


> üdv, a topikmegnyitásnál csak azt számolja hogy hány Canadahun tag nyitotta meg vgy azt is ha nem registrált ember nyitja meg ?


*Azoknak a megnyitását számolja, akik jogosultak az adott témát megnyitni.
Ha a vendég is láthatja, akkor azt is.*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

Az a kérdésem a válasz gomb megnyomásakor beidézi az üzenetet
*De ezt hogyan kell megcsinálni egy lezárt témában?*
így néz ki egy működő válasz idézet:
(quote="Sakkozzunk, post: 3888562, member: 396248"])ez az index sora
Ebből a post: 3888562, member: 396248 számít meg a név
*A post az megtudható*(az üzenetszámának hivatkozásából)

*Hogyan lehet a membert megnézni ha nincsen válasz gomb*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 15)

tornando írta:


> Az a kérdésem a válasz gomb megnyomásakor beidézi az üzenetet
> *De ezt hogyan kell megcsinálni egy lezárt témában?*


*Nyilvánvalóan sehogy. Egy témát általában azért zárunk le, hogy oda ne írjanak többet.*


> így néz ki egy működő válasz idézet: (quote="Sakkozzunk, post: 3888562, member: 396248"])ez az index sora
> Ebből a post: 3888562, member: 396248 számít meg a név
> *A post az megtudható*(az üzenetszámának hivatkozásából)
> *Hogyan lehet a membert megnézni ha nincsen válasz gomb*


*Mondjuk rákattintasz a nevére.*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 15)

Dehogyis jön elő a member
Nem az üzenet linkje kell, és nem a tag profilja
Itt a példa:
http://canadahun.com/temak/kÉrÉsek-filmek-mesék-musicalek-operettek-stb.23813/page-123#post-2707714
#2445 üzenet
*Tibtib*
...................
Abban pedig tévedsz nem oda akarok válaszolni amit lezártak ez csak egy olyan idézet lenne
Ami visszamutat így(ez csak példa):


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mondjuk rákattintasz a nevére.*


A felfelé mutató jel a visszaugró hivatkozás
Az csak úgy jöhet lérte ha amegfelelő formátumú egy beidézés post: 3909027, member: 182078


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 16)

Megoldottam magam
Csak példa:
Ez itt egy* lezárt témából vett idézet* és oda ugrik vissza:
van név,van post, nem kell member-szám hozzá


gizi39i írta:


> *Hibás linkek*
> 
> Sajnos a Fűre lépni szabad és a Családunk szégyene című filmek linkjei sérültek, nem tölthetők le. :-?
> 
> ...


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 30)

Hogyan lehetne azt megcsinálni (rávenni a technikust) hogy a kiküldött e-mail értesítések linkjei működjenek?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 12)

*Kedves Tagjaink!

Határtalan lelkesedésünk kapcsán a CanadaHun vezetőse elhatározta, hogy benevez az év honlapja versenybe.
Amennyiben osztjátok a lelkesedésünket (és reméljük osztjátok) - kérjük, hogy támogassatok minket a versenyben.
Szavazni a szervezők facebook oldalán keresztül tudtok, ahová a legegyszerűbben a Szavazok gombra kattintva lehet eljutni. Ott csak követni kell az utasításokat.
Támogató szavazataitokat előre is köszönjük.*


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Október 13)

A Facebook-on kívül erre nincs más mód?


----------



## miragem (2013 Október 13)

Arima3 írta:


> A Facebook-on kívül erre nincs más mód?


 
Ha felkeresed az eredeti oldalt, találhatsz megoldást.
http://canadahun.com/temak/támogasd-szavazatoddal-a-canadahunt.53528/#post-3934366

Ahogy többen tesszük (akik óckodnak a Face áldásaitól), ha van ismerősöd aki viszont tag az ominózus oldalon, megkérheted,
hogy nyomjon egy "lájkot" a nevedben, helyesebben: helyetted.


----------



## tornando (2013 Október 14)

Hagyom a fenébe a lájkot amíg ez nincs ,megcsinálva
A jó weblap címért a háttérműködést is tökéletessé kell tenni


tornando írta:


> Hogyan lehetne azt megcsinálni (rávenni a technikust) hogy a kiküldött e-mail értesítések linkjei működjenek?


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2013 Október 27)

Az a kerdesem, hogy miota ez a facebook tobblet megjelent ezen az oldalon (aminek nagyon NEM ORULTEM, mert legalabb egy olyan kozossegi oldal volt, ahol ezzel az orulettel nem lehetett talalkozni, erre tessek) azota minden ember, aki a Facebookon rajta van, csak ugy idejohet, es mindenhez hozzaferhet?
Ugy ertem, blogokhoz is, es pl: a korabbi beirasaimhoz is?

(OFF By the way, mivel az oldal eredeti celja az volt, hogy egymasnak toltogessunk fel fajlokat, nem kellene szűrni valahogy, es preferalni azokat, akik regota itt vannak es teljes tagok, olyanmod, hogy jelen vannak, hozzaszolnak, feltoltenek adatokat? ON)

Ki szamit tagnak? Akinek van Facebookja es megvan a 20 hozzaszolasa, vagy az, aki itt regiszralt, es van 20 hozzaszolasa, ezenfelul pedig Facebookja is, ami valahogy a regjevel ossze van kotve (tehat ezert tud bejelentkezni azzal is)?
Kicsit zavaros ez nekem, biztos, mert nincs Facebookom, es nem is lesz.
De orulnek, ha valaki tudna segiteni, mert igazan nem orulok, hogy az olvasotaborom elol is kenytelen voltam privatizalni a blogomat idolegesen, ugyanis nem latom tul biztonsagosnak.

Koszonom, es a designhoz viszont gratulalok, az kellemesre sikeredett!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Október 27)

A facebook az elozo forumotornal is ossze volt kotve , azaz elerheto innen is aki tagja a facebooknak is.
Ez egy lehetoseg azoknak akik hasznaljak, es sokan hasznaljak..
Nem kotelezo hasznalni, aki nem szereti vagy nem akarja.
Soha nem volt letolto oldal a Canadahun, ez is egy opcio a sok kozul.
Hogy van blog a ch-n, ez is egy lehetoseg mert sokan szeretik es hasznaljak.
*Ide mindenki johet barhonan, mi mindenkit szivesen latunk!*
A Ch-n 20 hozzaszolas utan valik allandotagga az uj tag.

Ugy gondolom aki feltesz a netre barmit, irasat, naplojat, verset velemenyet az mindenki szamara olvashato es azert is teszi fel, hogy megossza az olvasotaborral gondolatait velemenyet.
Mit is nem latsz biztonsagosnak?
Igen komoly munkaval, reklammal,idot energiat nem kimelve dolgozunk azon, hogy minnel tobb emberhez eljusson a Canadahun ahol nagyon sokan publikalnak , es nekik pont az a szimpatikus, hogy nagy a latogatottsag es sok emberhez eljutnak irasaik.


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2013 Október 27)

Miert erzem, hogy zokon vetted a kritikat? 
Pedig igazan nem annak szantam. 
Szerintem Te is tudod, hogy 5-6 evnyi tagsag eleg ido ahhoz, hogy ismerjem azt a celkozonseget, akiknek irok. 
A popularitas mint olyan, az benne a szep, hogy magunk szabhatjuk a hatarokat, nekem nagyon megfelelt, hogy a megfelelo emberek olvastak az irasaimat, es ebben a popularitas, es a minel tobb emberhez valo eljuttatas nem volt szempont, mivel nem azert irok.
Minden ertelmes vitazot is szivesen lattam mindig, ezt ertem megfelelo alatt, nem kellett ehhez semmi, csak annyi, hogy tiszteletet tanusitson, ha a blogomra ir.
Biztonsagosnak - ha mar kerdezed, es lehet, hogy rosszul is lattam - lattam a regi blogmodult, mert az egyes bejegyzeseket privatta tehettem, es csak a kapcsolataim lathattak.
Most ugy latom, hogy csak az egesz blogot lehet privatta tenni/ kapcsolatoknak lathatova tenni, nem helyes amit mondok? Es regen nem volt gooleban lathato, most mar igen.
Amugy en ugy tudtam, hogy az oldal eredetileg azert volt, hogy a Canadai magyarok segithessek egymast cuccokkal, elnezest kerek, ez az informaciom nem valos akkor.

Es meg valami, nagyra ertekelem azt a hihetetlen osszefogast, erot, amit belepakoltok az oldalba, tenyleg szupi, kulonben nem latogatnam, nekunk a CH egy ertek a sok ertektelen oldal kozott, es nekem mind kozott az interneten az ot legkedvesebb oldalam kozt szerepel.
Tulajdonkeppen, igen, ez is kozrejatszik a kerdojeleimben, nekem nagyon fontos lett ez az oldal, sok baratra talaltam itt, akivel mar privatban, sot szemelyesen is tartjuk a kapcsit, es nem szeretnem, hogy mindenfele rendbontok altal romoljon a szinvonal. Hiszen nyilvan Ti is a szinvonal megtartasaert dolgoztok. Koszonom a valaszt!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Október 27)

Nem veszem zokon a kritikat foleg ha epito jellegu., raadasul nem en kritizaltam , csupan valaszoltam.
Goyo nagyon ajanlotta ezt a forum motort es igaza lett, mert nagyon sok fele lehetoseget nyujt, en magam es meg sokan alig a 10%-at hasznaljuk azoknak a lehetosegeknek amit tud. 
Sajat dontes ki mit oszt meg , es ki kinek irasat velemenyet fogadja szivesen.
Orulok,latogatasodnak es annak is,hogy baratsagok szovodnek , ha rendbontokkal talalkozol a jelentes gombbal jelezd es lehetoleg minnel elobb megprobalunk a kormanyosakkal karoltve intezkedni.


----------



## johan45 (2013 November 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Napok óta nem tudom elérni a -- http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-viii-2013.53478/page-xx-- oldalt! nem tudom hogy ez csak nálam fordul elő vagy oldal hiba? azt írja ki hogy:
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
légyszíves segíts ha van rámód?
Köszönettel: johan45
*kimoderálva*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 8)

johan45 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Napok óta nem tudom elérni a -- http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-viii-2013.53478/page-xx-- oldalt! nem tudom hogy ez csak nálam fordul elő vagy oldal hiba? azt írja ki hogy:
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> légyszíves segíts ha van rámód?
> ...


*Sajnos az e-book témának nincs xx oldala, ezért az általad jelzett oldalt senki sem fogja tudni betölteni.
Maga a téma elérhető, én legalábbis véletlenszerűen 3-4 oldalát megnéztem és nem volt hiba.
Más: Nyíltan e-mail címet TILOS a CH-n megadni, tehát ne tégy még egyszer ilyet (mert például kaphatsz egy rakás spam-ot valamelyik itt is cirkáló keresőrobot jóvoltából).
Azt pedig ne is várd, hogy Melitta a napi 5-6 száz konkrétan neki küldött jelzést külső e-mail címre is le tudja reagálni. egyszerűbben: ezért van a privát üzenet.*


----------



## johan45 (2013 November 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos az e-book témának nincs xx oldala, ezért az általad jelzett oldalt senki sem fogja tudni betölteni.
> Maga a téma elérhető, én legalábbis véletlenszerűen 3-4 oldalát megnéztem és nem volt hiba.
> Más: Nyíltan e-mail címet TILOS a CH-n megadni, tehát ne tégy még egyszer ilyet (mert például kaphatsz egy rakás spam-ot valamelyik itt is cirkáló keresőrobot jóvoltából).
> Azt pedig ne is várd, hogy Melitta a napi 5-6 száz konkrétan neki küldött jelzést külső e-mail címre is le tudja reagálni. egyszerűbben: ezért van a privát üzenet.*


Az xx-et az oldal szám helyett írtam mivel a 3013 VIII as-ból semmi nem jön le csak a mellékelt hiba jelzés.
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-viii-2013.53478/page-27


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 8)

johan45 írta:


> Az xx-et az oldal szám helyett írtam mivel a 3013 VIII as-ból semmi nem jön le csak a mellékelt hiba jelzés.
> http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-viii-2013.53478/page-27


Nálam láthatóak az oldalak:
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-viii-2013.53575/page-27
*A hiba ott lehet, hogy a géped megjegyzett egy csomó "sütit" ami nem oda mutat.
Ki kell lépni a CH-ból, jóváhagyni a sütik törlését vagy törölni, majd visszalépni.
Ha ugyanis megnézed az általam beidézett sort, akkor láthatod, hogy nálad a régi témaszám szerepel a sorban (478 végű).*


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 1)

Kedves Flamingo!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni a feltöltött képekkel kapcsolatban: feltöltöttem albumomba egy olyan képet, melyet mobillal készítettem, és kissé elmosódott, szerettem volna törölni az albumból. 
Kérdésem: hogyan tudom kijelölni, hogy csak azt az egy képet (ami alá nem írtam megjegyzést) semmisítsem meg a feltöltött képek közül? A módosítás gombbal minden más információt lehetne változtatnom, de olyan jelölőt, mellyel törölni lehet, nem találtam.

Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 2)

*Sajnos az albumból való törlés lehetősége még a kormányosnál is hiánytik. Csak admin tud törölni.*


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Január 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos az albumból való törlés lehetősége még a kormányosnál is hiánytik. Csak admin tud törölni.*


Kedves Flamingo!

Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## aszter50 (2014 Január 14)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hova tűnt az Irodalom fórum?
Lehet, hogy csak én bénázok?
Ha valaki tudja kérem válaszoljon.
Köszönöm szépen előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 15)

aszter50 írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hova tűnt az Irodalom fórum?
> Lehet, hogy csak én bénázok?
> Ha valaki tudja kérem válaszoljon.
> Köszönöm szépen előre is!


*Erre gondoltál?:*

*Irodalom*
*Ott van a főoldalon is a film és a dallamok között*


----------



## aszter50 (2014 Január 15)

Köszönöm FLAMINGO!!
Szép napot Neked Is!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Február 3)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Segítséget kérek,hogyan tudom törölni a yahoot,nem enged belépni egyes oldakra,pl:képszerkesztő
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 4)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Segítséget kérek,hogyan tudom törölni a yahoot,nem enged belépni egyes oldakra,pl:képszerkesztő
> Előre is köszönöm.


*Ezt nem igazán értem.
Beregisztráltál a Yahoo-ra?
Attól még működnie kellene.
Javaslom, hogy a böngésződben a sütiket töröld (cookies), az talán segít.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Február 4)

Kedves Flamingo!
Töröltem a sütiket ,ujra is indította a gépet,de ugyan úgy megmaradt a yahoo.Fogalmam sincs hogyan került a gépemre,egyszer csak azt vettem észre,hogy a google helyett a yahoo van az IE-en is és a Firefoxon is.
Dühös is és szomorú is vagyok mert a régi gépemen nem volt ilyen.
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 5)

*Ha a keresőmotort szeretnéd törölni, akkor tanulmányozd ezt.
Esetleg ezt:*
*Hogyan lehet a keresőkből törölni? *


----------



## pirkó55 (2014 Február 14)

*Kedves FLAMINGO !
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a privát beszélgetéseket, hogyan tudom törölni?
Várom válaszodat.
Köszönöm.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 15)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Kedves FLAMINGO !
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a privát beszélgetéseket, hogyan tudom törölni?
> Várom válaszodat.
> Köszönöm.*


*A privátok a szerveren vannak eltárolva, de ha valamilyen okból nem akarod már őket látni, az üzenet tetején van egy menüsor. A jobb szélső a "beszélgetés elhagyása". Ha erre kattintasz előjön egy - sajnos angol nyelvű - ablak, ahol két dologból választhatsz. 
Röviden az accept - fogadsz még üzeneteket, ignore - nem fogadsz több üzenetet ebben a kérdéskörben.*


----------



## magdusis (2014 Február 15)

Biztos van,de nem találom a kerttel,kertészkedéssel foglalkozó fórumot.)Torontóban.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 15)

magdusis írta:


> Biztos van,de nem találom a kerttel,kertészkedéssel foglalkozó fórumot.)Torontóban.)


*Én nem tudok róla, hogy lett volna külön torontói kertészkedés.
Kerttel foglalkozó téma régebben a blogokban volt. Most nem tudom.*


----------



## kisjuc (2014 Február 24)

Kedves Flamingo !

A musical, rockopera, operett támakör 12. oldalán próbálkoztam a tetszik gomb lenyomásával felfedni a rejtett tartalmat. Többszöri próbálkozás után sem sikerült :-( 
A böngésző kijelzése szerint(jobb felső sarok) elindul egy folyamat, de ennek sohasem ér a végére...

Nálam van valami hiba ?

Üdv.:
kisjuc


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 25)

kisjuc írta:


> Kedves Flamingo !
> 
> A musical, rockopera, operett támakör 12. oldalán próbálkoztam a tetszik gomb lenyomásával felfedni a rejtett tartalmat. Többszöri próbálkozás után sem sikerült :-(
> A böngésző kijelzése szerint(jobb felső sarok) elindul egy folyamat, de ennek sohasem ér a végére...
> ...


*A jobb felső sarokban azt jelzi a rendszer, hogy egy un. sript fut(na le) a gépeden, de, ha nem hagyja abba, akkor valami gond lehet (a gépeden).
Mondjuk, megnéztem, mivel jelentetted is és nálam is nagyon lassan jött be ezért annyit javítottam, hogy az üzenethez hozzátettem egy space-t (vagyis semmit, de a szervernek. így is fel kell újra dolgoznia). Esetleg próbáld meg újratölteni az oldalt és őjra !lájkolni (kétszer megnyomod, ha a felirat nem tetszik, egyszer, ha tetszik)*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 10)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Bocs már,hogy megint a segítségeteket kérem.
Mozilla,Startlap,youtube,ezek eddig jól működtek,de most a startlap játékon nem tölti be a játékokat,képeket,a youtube-ról pedig úgy tudok videót letölteni ha minden egyes videónál letöltöm a mozilla kiegészítőt a download helpert.
Az oldalak bárhol vagyok le-fel ugrálnak.
Töröltem majd ujra telepítettem a mozillát,a startlapot is újra beállítottam,a tudásom jelenleg ennyi.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 10)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Bocs már,hogy megint a segítségeteket kérem.
> Mozilla,Startlap,youtube,ezek eddig jól működtek,de most a startlap játékon nem tölti be a játékokat,képeket,a youtube-ról pedig úgy tudok videót letölteni ha minden egyes videónál letöltöm a mozilla kiegészítőt a download helpert.
> Az oldalak bárhol vagyok le-fel ugrálnak.
> ...


*Valamit - akaratlanul - is feltelepíthettél, ami felülírta a régi beállításokat, de, hogy mit, azt "távban" nem lehet megállapítani.
Elvben vannak úgynevezett visszaállítási pontok a Windowsban, ami azt jelenti, hogy az utoljára mentett állapotot fogja visszaállítani (valahol a vezérlőpultban). Azonban, hogy ez mikor volt nálad ...*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 10)

Köszönöm Flamingo,ez eszembe sem jutott,hogy visszaállítsam egy korábbi időpontra.

Sikerült visszaállítani és remekül működik minden.Köszönöm


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 19)

Sziasztok!
Egy kis technikai segítséget kérnék... Kihagytam nem kevés időt a fórumról, de most megint feljárok. Viszont nem találom sehol, hogy hol kell a hozzászólásaimat módosítani vagy törölni. Régebben a profil beállításoknál simán el lehetett érni.
Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 19)

jsavage72 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy kis technikai segítséget kérnék... Kihagytam nem kevés időt a fórumról, de most megint feljárok. Viszont nem találom sehol, hogy hol kell a hozzászólásaimat módosítani vagy törölni. Régebben a profil beállításoknál simán el lehetett érni.
> Köszönöm előre is!


*A hozzászólásod alatt ott a módosít és a töröl gomb.
Ha nincs, akkor túl vagy a 24 órán és már csak kormányosi segítséggel lehet módosítani (azaz megkéred az adott téma kormányosát, hogy módosítson megindokolva, hogy miért).*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 29)

Kedves FLAMINGO és fórumtársak!
Ismét segítségeteket kérem.A jdownloadert telepíteni akartam és vírust jelzett ,az ismerősöm is telepítette és simán tud letölteni videókat.A vírusirtóm a Microsoft Essencial.
Mit csináltam rosszul?
Köszönöm előre is a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 30)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO és fórumtársak!
> Ismét segítségeteket kérem.A jdownloadert telepíteni akartam és vírust jelzett ,az ismerősöm is telepítette és simán tud letölteni videókat.A vírusirtóm a Microsoft Essencial.
> Mit csináltam rosszul?
> Köszönöm előre is a segítséget.


Csak feltételezem, hogy van benne egy olyan karaktersorozat, ami vírusra hasonlít és a vírusirtó erősre van állítva.
Már olvastam pár egyéb helyen, hogy a jdownloadert vírusosnak jelzik az irtók, de az okát sehol sem fejtették ki.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Április 3)

Ismét 
Most az IP címmel van gond.Az asztali szgépen és a laptopon is ugyanazt az ablakot dobta fel.Mi ilyenkor a teendő?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 3)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Ismét
> Most az IP címmel van gond.Az asztali szgépen és a laptopon is ugyanazt az ablakot dobta fel.Mi ilyenkor a teendő?
> Csatolás megtekintése 1187823


Valamelyik gépeden át kell állítani az IP címet, mert valószínűleg mindkét gépen fix IP cím van és ráadásul ugyanazzal az értékekkel .
A legegyszerűbb az, ha automatára teszed, mert akkor a rendszer mag ad IP címet a gépnek.
Ha nem értesz hozzá. kérd meg valamelyik szomszéd gyereket, hogy segítsen, mert így látatlanban elég nehéz elmagyarázni hogyan kell.
De ha esetleg megpróbálnád:
Ha nem indul el magától, elindítod a hibaelhárítót (vezérlőpult).
Ott addig mész, amíg a hálózati hibákhoz érsz és vagy felad eleve egy ablakot, amiben nagy valószínűséggel egy olyan számsor lesz, hogy 192.168.xxx.yyy, vagy meg kell keresned.
Az yyy-t - ami lehet 1-től 255-ig bármi - kell megváltoztatni kézileg (mondjuk 10-el nagyobbra), ha a gép automatikusan nem módosítaná. Lehet - sőt biztos, hogy újra akar majd a gép indulni. Ha újraindult és megint ütközést jelez, akkor megint csak változtass az yyy számon.
Ez az IP cím minden hálózatra csatlakozott eszköznél más kell legyen és ma már nem ritka, hogy akár 20-25 eszköz is lehet egy otthoni hálón (okos telefonok, okos tévék, set top boxok, Blu Ray lejátszó, Playstation, Xbox....).
Elvben a router nevű doboz (amibe kintről érkezik az Internet), maga osztja ki ezeket a számokat (sőt magának is ad, általában a 192.168.0.1-t vagy 192.168.1.1-t).
De ha az eszköz nem automatikusan kér IP címet, akkor megpróbálja neki az általa kért címet adni.
Nálad mindkét gép ugyanazt a címet kéri és a galibát ez okozza.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Április 3)

Köszönöm Flamingo.
Remélem most már "csendbe" maradnak a gépek.


----------



## miragem (2014 Április 29)

Ki mit tud az "about-blank" vírusról ?
Lehet-e irtani valamivel, vagy format win'x,y ?
A chromot már leszedtem, de az exprolert is megtámadta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 2)

miragem írta:


> Ki mit tud az "about-blank" vírusról ?
> Lehet-e irtani valamivel, vagy format win'x,y ?
> A chromot már leszedtem, de az exprolert is megtámadta.


Az a helyzet, hogy ennyi nem elég.
A vírus elhelyez egy rejtett dll fájlt (AppInit_DLL) és a registry-ben hivatkozik rá:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\\AppInit_DLLs
Ha van win-es boot cd-d, arról boot-olsz és egyrészt átnevezed ezt a fájlt (előtte megszüntetve az írásvédettségét (attrib -r *hidden*. dll) a RENAME *hidden*.dll badfile.dll utasítás segítségével.
A *hidden* helyett az appinit_dll -t kell természetesen írni, de ez egy általános eltávolító módszer, ezért írtam így, mert ezzel elvben bármilyen más nem kívánatos dll is eltávolítható.
Kicsit bonyolult, de egyszerűbben sajna nemigen lehet.


----------



## miragem (2014 Május 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az a helyzet, hogy ennyi nem elég.
> A vírus elhelyez egy rejtett dll fájlt (AppInit_DLL) és a registry-ben hivatkozik rá:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\\AppInit_DLLs
> Ha van win-es boot cd-d, arról boot-olsz és egyrészt átnevezed ezt a fájlt (előtte megszüntetve az írásvédettségét (attrib -r *hidden*. dll) a RENAME *hidden*.dll badfile.dll utasítás segítségével.
> ...



++++

Köszönöm a választ.
Sajna, pont ettől féltem.
Átmenetileg blokkoltam, de előbb-utóbb csak az újra telepítés nyugtat meg.


----------



## Syndic (2014 Június 3)

Csak én nem találom az e-book VII topikot, vagy más is van így ezzel?
Értem én, hogy néha "gyomlálni" kell, de beállítom a kedvencek közé a topikot és egyszer csak hibaüzenete kapok, ha rákattintok.
Mondjuk eddig legalább némi keresgélés után megtaláltam a topikot, most meg csak a lezárt VI-os számút találom.


----------



## Minakata (2014 Június 3)

Csatlakozom.... :-(
?????????????????????


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 3)

Minakata írta:


> Csatlakozom.... :-(
> ?????????????????????


már a rég lezárt e book II. is néhány perce még élt, már az is hibát mutat ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 3)

Sajnos az összes könyvet át kell nézzük és csak a legálisak maradhatnak, amik a legalis letoltesek..........utmutato-kba fognak átkrtülni, de ez rengeteg munka és idő.


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 3)

köszönöm a választ ...

sok türelmet kívánok a nagy munkához ... és köszönöm mindenkinek, ako dolgozik rajta, a sok remek könyvért.


----------



## ARoland (2014 Június 3)

Sziasztok

Kb mikor lesznek visszaállítva a könyvekkel, folyóiratokkal és képregényekkel foglalkozó oldalak?

Köszi a választ.


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Június 3)

Egyetlen E-book témát találok csak, pedig 7 volt beállítva követett témának. Sok jó könyvet találtam itt és olvastam. Nagyon hiányzik. Remélem visszaállítják őket.


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Június 3)

Syndic írta:


> Csak én nem találom az e-book VII topikot, vagy más is van így ezzel?
> Értem én, hogy néha "gyomlálni" kell, de beállítom a kedvencek közé a topikot és egyszer csak hibaüzenete kapok, ha rákattintok.
> Mondjuk eddig legalább némi keresgélés után megtaláltam a topikot, most meg csak a lezárt VI-os számút találom.


Nálam csak az I. számú van meg, pedig mind a 7 be volt állítva követett témának.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 3)

ARoland írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Kb mikor lesznek visszaállítva a könyvekkel, folyóiratokkal és képregényekkel foglalkozó oldalak?
> 
> Köszi a választ.





ICEMAN72 írta:


> Egyetlen E-book témát találok csak, pedig 7 volt beállítva követett témának. Sok jó könyvet találtam itt és olvastam. Nagyon hiányzik. Remélem visszaállítják őket.


*Szépen kérem, hogy a - csak - kettővel feljebb lévő üzenetem minden szavát olvassátok már el.
Ha azzal töltjük az időt, hogy a minden "hová tűnt" "nem találom" könyves kérdésre egyenként válaszolunk, akkor azt az időt a könyvek ellenőrzésétől vesszük el és annyival is távolabbi a megoldás....*


----------



## johan45 (2014 Június 8)

Tisztelt moderátor! napok óta nem tudom elérni a fórumon az irodalom oldalt hibajelzést ad!
Pl: http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-vii.53886/page-42
nálam van probléma vagy szerver hiba van?
Köszönöm előre is a válaszod. Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Június 8)

Kár az oldalért. Gondolom ezentúl nem lesz - soha - illegális tartalom az oldalon. Meg lehet tudni, hogy mi történt? A kanadai oldalról vagy a magyarról kezdtek ügyvédek valamit? Ha nem titkos, lécci írjátok meg, hogy hosszú távon mire számíthatunk, azon kívül, hogy most éppen szelektáltok... Bár elég egyértelmű, hogy nem lesz többé az a paradicsomi állapot  
Köszi
Mr


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 8)

johan45 írta:


> Tisztelt moderátor! napok óta nem tudom elérni a fórumon az irodalom oldalt hibajelzést ad!
> Pl: http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-vii.53886/page-42
> nálam van probléma vagy szerver hiba van?
> Köszönöm előre is a válaszod. Szép napot kívánok!





bpetya11 írta:


> Kár az oldalért. Gondolom ezentúl nem lesz - soha - illegális tartalom az oldalon. Meg lehet tudni, hogy mi történt? A kanadai oldalról vagy a magyarról kezdtek ügyvédek valamit? Ha nem titkos, lécci írjátok meg, hogy hosszú távon mire számíthatunk, azon kívül, hogy most éppen szelektáltok... Bár elég egyértelmű, hogy nem lesz többé az a paradicsomi állapot
> Köszi
> Mr


*Kb 5 helyen megírtam már.
Az utolsót egy-két órája itt: #3739*


----------



## Minakata (2014 Június 11)

gamegame írta:


> már a rég lezárt e book II. is néhány perce még élt, már az is hibát mutat ...


Rettentoen sajnalom, hogy igy alakult...sok jo könyvhöz jutottam hozza így. Jo munkát es sok-sok türelmet kívánok a valogatashoz. Es hamarosan ujra lehet a könyvek közt mazsolazni! Koszonom!


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Flamingo!
Segítségedet szeretnék kérni! 
Sajnos nem tudom beállítani, hogy a megjelenítendő név ne a teljes nevem legyen, hanem a regisztráláskor használt. Most azokat a hozzászólásaimat a rendszer nem is hozza fel. Tudnál ebben segíteni, hogy ezt hogyan tudom visszaállítani?
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 16)

Kardosné Varga Hajnalka írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Segítségedet szeretnék kérni!
> Sajnos nem tudom beállítani, hogy a megjelenítendő név ne a teljes nevem legyen, hanem a regisztráláskor használt. Most azokat a hozzászólásaimat a rendszer nem is hozza fel. Tudnál ebben segíteni, hogy ezt hogyan tudom visszaállítani?
> Előre is köszönöm!


*Az állandó tagságban megválaszoltam, hogy szerintem mit lehet tenni.*


----------



## Kardosné Varga Hajnalka (2014 Június 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az állandó tagságban megválaszoltam, hogy szerintem mit lehet tenni.*


Igen, köszönöm!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Június 26)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Segítségeteket kérem.
Firefox ,startlap eddig hibátlanul működött,2 napja bármit keresek ezt adja be


 
Ujra telepítettem a firefoxot ,nem változott semmi.

Most a google cromról írok, itt jelenleg minden rendben működik.
Mit rontottam el?mit kell kijavítani?
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Segítségeteket kérem.
> Firefox ,startlap eddig hibátlanul működött,2 napja bármit keresek ezt adja be
> Csatolás megtekintése 1220370
> ...


*A porblémád van...-ban egy másik tagnak is hasonló gondja volt, amit az újratelepyítés nem old meg, mert, ahogy ott is írtam, az előző beállításokat menti és nem törli a FF.
Ezt a fenti jelenséget okozhatja egy malware/adware is, amit vírusirtóval el lehet távolítani, de aki bátor és ért hozzá, az a böngészőbeállításoknál maga is kiszedheti (de ezt azért nem ajánlanám).
Mindenesetre egy friss vírzsirtó futtatása javasolt.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Június 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A porblémád van...-ban egy másik tagnak is hasonló gondja volt, amit az újratelepyítés nem old meg, mert, ahogy ott is írtam, az előző beállításokat menti és nem törli a FF.
> Ezt a fenti jelenséget okozhatja egy malware/adware is, amit vírusirtóval el lehet távolítani, de aki bátor és ért hozzá, az a böngészőbeállításoknál maga is kiszedheti (de ezt azért nem ajánlanám).
> Mindenesetre egy friss vírzsirtó futtatása javasolt.*




Köszönöm Flamingo a választ,azért nem vírusirtóztam mert idáig mindig jelzett, vagy 2 alkalommal volt.
Visszaállítottam jun 22-re így sem változott semmi .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 26)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm Flamingo a választ,azért nem vírusirtóztam mert idáig mindig jelzett, vagy 2 alkalommal volt.
> Visszaállítottam jun 22-re így sem változott semmi .


*Az, hogy egy régebbi mentési pontra állítod vissza - valószínűleg semmit sem jelent, mert nem új szoftvert telepítettél, hanem egy vírus(?) átírta a böngésződ belső beállításait.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Június 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az, hogy egy régebbi mentési pontra állítod vissza - valószínűleg semmit sem jelent, mert nem új szoftvert telepítettél, hanem egy vírus(?) átírta a böngésződ belső beállításait.*




Leellenőriztem,nincs vírus,így már csak könnyebb.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 26)

DE remélem nem csupán egy egyszerű vírusirtóval, mert ezt egy spyware progival kell (persze a komolyabbakba már ez is be van építve).


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Július 8)

Bocs már flamingo ,hogy megint írok.
Hogyan tudom törölni ezeket a "szépségeket"?


 
Segítséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 8)

Én azt javaslom, hogy ne töröld.
Alig foglal el pár byte-t és egy esetleges felülvizsgálatkor hasznos lehet.
Egyébkénd kell valahol lennie egy delete log vagy clean log menüpontnak. Ott törölhető, de én 2 éve nem töröltem az enyémet (nekem más rendszerem van -Mac - és ott másként vannak elhelyezve a dolgok).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 18)

a_jonathan írta:


> Kedves adminok! Szeretném törölni státuszomat. Mit tegyek?


*Admin csak egy van - Melitta.
Amennyiben neki küldesz egy privit, amiben a törlésed kéred, 1-2 napon belül megteszi.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 18)

a_jonathan írta:


> Bocsánat! A státusz üzenetemről lenne szó. Nem kell engem kitörölni.


*Ezt nem értem.
Az állandó tagi státuszod szeretnéd megváltoztatni? Mire?*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 18)

a_jonathan írta:


> Nem. Ha rákattintasz a képemre, ott van dőlt betűvel, hogy _Állandó tag. _(A lakhely után.) Azt szeretném kitörölni.


*Azt nem lehet törölni, miként az én nick-em alatti moderátor/kormányos feliratot sem, legfeljebb módosítani.
Mivel ez az adott tag tagi minőségét jelzi (admin, moderátor, őstag, állandótag, tag, friss tag...).*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Július 29)

Ismét én.
Az indavideóról ,hogyan tudom letölteni a videókat ?
Előre is köszi a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 29)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Ismét én.
> Az indavideóról ,hogyan tudom letölteni a videókat ?
> Előre is köszi a segítséget.


Mivel én sem voltam képben, hogy az indások mit modernizáltak, a közápső mondatod egyszerűen áttettem a gugliba és lőn eredmény (nem is kevés).
Ezekből pl ez elég jól leírja a dolgokat.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 29)

Nem tudom mire szeretned kijavitatni, kulfold van beirva. .....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 29)

Melitta írta:


> Nem tudom mire szeretned kijavitatni, kulfold van beirva. .....


----------



## pildi (2014 Július 30)

Szia!
Tudnál segíteni? Volt olyan fórum, ahol a pszichológia könyvek voltak feltöltve, jó ideje már nem találom, megszűnt, vagy a gépemmel van valami gond? Köszönöm!
Pildi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 30)

pildi írta:


> Szia!
> Tudnál segíteni? Volt olyan fórum, ahol a pszichológia könyvek voltak feltöltve, jó ideje már nem találom, megszűnt, vagy a gépemmel van valami gond? Köszönöm!
> Pildi


*Ha az Irodalom alfórumba voltak feltéve, akkor nagy valószínűséggel megszűnt.
Ha a pedagógia környékén, akkor lehet, hogy megvannak, de konkrét cím nélkül többet senki sem tudna mondani.*


----------



## magdusis (2014 Július 30)

Oldalt van egy kis kocka,amiben azt írja,hogy támogasd a CanadaHun-t,stb.
De amikor az ember rákattint,hogy megnézze a részleteket,akkor kijön egy oldal,ahova az van írva,hogy nincs jogosultság a megnézéshez.
Kétszer is megpróbáltam.


----------



## telaci (2014 Július 30)

pildi írta:


> ... pszichológia könyvek voltak feltöltve, jó ideje már nem találom, megszűnt, vagy a gépemmel van valami gond? ...


http://canadahun.com/temak/pszichológia-filozófia-könyvek-feltöltése-csak-könyvek.53639/
(ez egyébként a *Legális E-bookok* topik-csoporton belül van)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 30)

magdusis írta:


> Oldalt van egy kis kocka,amiben azt írja,hogy támogasd a CanadaHun-t,stb.
> De amikor az ember rákattint,hogy megnézze a részleteket,akkor kijön egy oldal,ahova az van írva,hogy nincs jogosultság a megnézéshez.
> Kétszer is megpróbáltam.


*Ez egy új funkció lesz, de még nincs bekapcsolva.*
Talán nem veszi le a fejem Melitta, ha elárulom, hogy a könyves mizéria óta egyre többen érdeklődtek a felől, hogyan lehetne a CH anyagilag is támogatni (az eszmeit már megkaptuk - köszönjük).
Ezért kidolgozásra kerül egy támogatói rendszer, ahol a támogatás mértékének függvényében a CH egyrészt hangzatos névkiegészítésekkel látja el a tagot, másrészt remélhetőleg egyéb formában is kifejezi a tag iránt a köszönetét (persze nem vesz Ferrari-t, de még csak Tesla-t sem neki, de valami csekélységet - ami még nem véglegesen eldöntött - talán tud a név mellé nyújtani).


----------



## magdusis (2014 Július 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ez egy új funkció lesz, de még nincs bekapcsolva.*
> Talán nem veszi le a fejem Melitta, ha elárulom, hogy a könyves mizéria óta egyre többen érdeklődtek a felől, hogyan lehetne a CH anyagilag is támogatni (az eszmeit már megkaptuk - köszönjük).
> Ezért kidolgozásra kerül egy támogatói rendszer, ahol a támogatás mértékének függvényében a CH egyrészt hangzatos névkiegészítésekkel látja el a tagot, másrészt remélhetőleg egyéb formában is kifejezi a tag iránt a köszönetét (persze nem vesz Ferrari-t, de még csak Tesla-t sem neki, de valami csekélységet - ami még nem véglegesen eldöntött - talán tud a név mellé nyújtani.


Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok, hogyan lehet rejtett tartalommal írni? 
Válaszotokat előre köszönöm!
Jonathán


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 15)

a_jonathan írta:


> Sziasztok, hogyan lehet rejtett tartalommal írni?
> Válaszotokat előre köszönöm!
> Jonathán


*Egy picit magyarázd meg, mit értesz ez alatt.

Ha azt, hogy bizonyos linkek helyett a "Rejtett tartalom..." szöveg jelenik meg, az a hide kapcsoknak köszönhető.
Az üzenet írásakor a jobb szélen lévő htnx gombra kattintasz és megjelenik két kapocs
(HIDE-THANKS)(/HIDE-THANKS)
Értelemszerűen a zárójelek szögletesek.
A két kapocs felirat közé beírod amit akarsz és csak az fogja látni, aki a teszik gombot megnyomta.*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Augusztus 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egy picit magyarázd meg, mit értesz ez alatt.
> 
> Ha azt, hogy bizonyos linkek helyett a "Rejtett tartalom..." szöveg jelenik meg, az a hide kapcsoknak köszönhető.
> Az üzenet írásakor a jobb szélen lévő htnx gombra kattintasz és megjelenik két kapocs
> ...


Köszönöm!!! Most ki is próbálom:
[HIDE-THANKS]

```
http://canadahun.com/temak/ha-van-esetleg-valami-kerdesed.2508/page-84#post-4299870
```
[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 16)

Úgy látom sikerült


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Augusztus 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Úgy látom sikerült


Igen sikerült!


----------



## Rattata (2014 Augusztus 26)

Halihó!

Májusban kerestem egy könyvet és egy moderátor módosította a hozzászólásomat. Betett egy linket, de ,,**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**" kiírást látok a helyén. Saját hozzászólásomat meg nem tudom tetszikelni. Ilyenkor mivan?  Köszönöm!


----------



## telaci (2014 Augusztus 26)

Rattata írta:


> Halihó!
> 
> Májusban kerestem egy könyvet és egy moderátor módosította a hozzászólásomat. Betett egy linket, de ,,**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**" kiírást látok a helyén. Saját hozzászólásomat meg nem tudom tetszikelni. Ilyenkor mivan?  Köszönöm!


.. a linket átküldtem PM-ben -- nézd meg a profil-oldaladat ..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 28)

Rattata írta:


> Halihó!
> 
> Májusban kerestem egy könyvet és egy moderátor módosította a hozzászólásomat. Betett egy linket, de ,,**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**" kiírást látok a helyén. Saját hozzászólásomat meg nem tudom tetszikelni. Ilyenkor mivan?  Köszönöm!


*A moderátor általában csak akkor módosítja a hozzászólásod, ha nyíltan kiírod az e-mail-ed (ami itt tilos, amúgy a moderátor is ember és hibázhat).
Ha nem látod, akkor a jelent gombbal jelez az adott hsz-t és írd meg mi a gond.*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok,

Moderátor vagy fórumvezető vagy kormányos semmiképp nem lehet lenni?

Válaszotokat előre is köszönöm!
Jonathán


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 2)

a_jonathan írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Moderátor vagy fórumvezető vagy kormányos semmiképp nem lehet lenni?
> 
> ...


*Mint a mellékelt példa (mármint én) mutatja - lehetséges, persze nem félév tagság és 50-60 hozzászólás után.*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mint a mellékelt példa (mármint én) mutatja - lehetséges, persze nem félév tagság és 50-60 hozzászólás után.



Akkor mennyi idő és hány hozzászólás után?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 2)

a_jonathan írta:


> Akkor mennyi idő és hány hozzászólás után?


200 de nem akárhol és akármi éd minimum 1 áves tagság.
De ugyan áruld már el, miért akarsz moderátorkodni?
(Pénz nem jár érte, viszont időt és energiát áldozni kell rá nem is keveset és mindig lesz tag, aki elégedetlen lesz a munkáddal.)


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> 200 de nem akárhol és akármi és minimum 1 éves tagság.
> De ugyan áruld már el, miért akarsz moderátorkodni?
> (Pénz nem jár érte, viszont időt és energiát áldozni kell rá nem is keveset és mindig lesz tag, aki elégedetlen lesz a munkáddal.)


Nos, szeretnék valami magasabb címét. Remélem kielégíthető a válasz! ...70 üzenetem van, tehát kell még 130. Fél év alatt szerintem össze fog jönni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 2)

a_jonathan írta:


> Nos, szeretnék valami magasabb címét. Remélem kielégíthető a válasz! ...70 üzenetem van, tehát kell még 130. Fél év alatt szerintem össze fog jönni.


Ezt gyorsabban is elérheted.
Ha legalább 1000 Ft-ot küldesz a CH-nak - máris ezüst fokozatú támogató leszel.
Részletek az aláírásomban.
A moderátor, vagy ahogy itt mostanság nevezzük - kormányos, az nem magasabb cím, hanem inkább elfoglalzság.
Napi 50-200 privi átnézése/megválaszolása (attól függően, hogy mely témákat felügyeled és milyen időszak van.
Aztán a jelentett üzenetek, esetleg egy távollévő moditárs helyettesítése...
Valamint a különféle játékok, vetélkedők megszervezése, lebonyolítása.
Netán mint tag, a téged érdeklő témákhoz hozzászólni, kerekíteni, ha még van rá időd.
Kb ez egy kormányos a CH-n.
Ha a fentiek sem tántorítottak el, akkor megkeresheted Melittát az admin-t és beszélhetsz vele.
(Előre szólok, admin végképp ne akarj lenni, mert az kb 500 mail/nap + az egyebek.)


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ezt gyorsabban is elérheted.
> Ha legalább 1000 Ft-ot küldesz a CH-nak - máris ezüst fokozatú támogató leszel.
> Részletek az aláírásomban.
> A moderátor, vagy ahogy itt mostanság nevezzük - kormányos, az nem magasabb cím, hanem inkább elfoglalzság.
> ...


Szia, Romániáböl lehet támogatni? Már akartam támogatni, csakhogy én Romániában élek és nem tudom, hogy innen lehetséges-e.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 2)

a_jonathan írta:


> Szia, Romániáböl lehet támogatni? Már akartam támogatni, csakhogy én Romániában élek és nem tudom, hogy innen lehetséges-e.


Szerintem a paypal rendszeren keresztül bárhonnan lehetséges.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Szerintem a paypal rendszeren keresztül bárhonnan lehetséges.


Még meggondolom.


----------



## Rattata (2014 Szeptember 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A moderátor általában csak akkor módosítja a hozzászólásod, ha nyíltan kiírod az e-mail-ed (ami itt tilos, amúgy a moderátor is ember és hibázhat).
> Ha nem látod, akkor a jelent gombbal jelez az adott hsz-t és írd meg mi a gond.*



Kedves Flamingó!

Minden oké!  Köszönöm a választ! Szép napot!


----------



## tkatona (2014 Szeptember 17)

*Kedves FLAMINGO!*

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy segítettél visszaszerezni a 'régi' nevem *(tkatona) *- tényleg a /forum törlése kellett. 

*Mivel ez él, szeretném a tkatona_0 regisztrációmat negligáltatni, ha lehet, hogy csak egy bejelentkezésem legyen.*

Segítségedet előre is megköszönöm,
üdv
Tibor


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 7)

a_jonathan írta:


> Sziasztok, az előbb is volt ez:
> 
> *Karbantartás - Maintanance*
> 
> ...


*Nem. Csak a webmester, senki más.
Például ilyenkor aktualizálja a motorhoz tartozó kötelező frissítéseket.
Az adatbázis migrációkat is csak így lehet végrehajtani...*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Október 7)

Kedves Melitta!

Szeretném, hogy törölje regisztrációmat valamint ÖSSZES üzenetemet és a 
*Gyermekeknek való rajzfilmek, filmek, sorozatok *témámat.

Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 7)

a_jonathan írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Szeretném, hogy törölje regisztrációmat valamint ÖSSZES üzenetemet és a
> *Gyermekeknek való rajzfilmek, filmek, sorozatok *témámat.
> ...


*Ezt privát üzenetként írd meg neki, mert nem tudni mikor néz be ide, de azt máris jelezhetem, hogy a regisztrációd törlésre kerül, a hozzászólásaid viszont nem (lásd szabályzat).*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Október 16)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Az Avira vírusirtót ismeri-e valaki és mennyire hatékony?
Lehet-e másik vírusirtóval együtt használni,vagy felülírja a másik vírusirtót?
Jelenleg a Spyware Terminator 2012-t használom.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 16)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Az Avira vírusirtót ismeri-e valaki és mennyire hatékony?
> Lehet-e másik vírusirtóval együtt használni,vagy felülírja a másik vírusirtót?
> Jelenleg a Spyware Terminator 2012-t használom.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


*Az Avira vírusirtót nem ismerem (pontosabban nem használtam még), de jókat írnak róla.
A Spyware terminátor viszont nem vírusirtó, hanem kémprogram detektáló és eltávolító.
A legtöbb modern vírusirtónak már van saját spyware/malware blokkja, de együtt tud működni más telepítettekkel.
Legfeljebb az első alkalommal kiírhatja az egyik a másikról, hogy gyanúsnak találja, mert "mintha" vírusos lenne.
Ez azért van, mert a vírusmintákat nyilván egy fájlban tárolja (és naponta - akár többször is - frissíti) és az ellenőrzéskor nyilván azt a részt is összeveti a sajátmintáival.
De ilyenor meg keladni, hogy nem vírus és utána minden fut tovább, sőt az intelligensebbek már maguk is elrendezik egymás között az azonosítást. *


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 16)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Az Avira vírusirtót ismeri-e valaki és mennyire hatékony?
> Lehet-e másik vírusirtóval együtt használni,vagy felülírja a másik vírusirtót?
> Jelenleg a Spyware Terminator 2012-t használom.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az Avira vírusirtót nem ismerem (pontosabban nem használtam még), de jókat írnak róla.
> A Spyware terminátor viszont nem vírusirtó, hanem kémprogram detektáló és eltávolító.
> A legtöbb modern vírusirtónak már van saját spyware/malware blokkja, de együtt tud működni más telepítettekkel.
> Legfeljebb az első alkalommal kiírhatja az egyik a másikról, hogy gyanúsnak találja, mert "mintha" vírusos lenne.
> ...


... teljes mértékben egyetértek *FLAMINGO*-val ...
Általában "alapszabály" hogy a vírusirtók mindig alacsonyabb szintűnek tekintik az adware/spyware programokat, tehát az *Avira* is úgy tekinti a *Spyware*-t, mint egy "kiegészítő" modult, azaz semmi probléma nincs az együttes alkalmazással ... Ha mégis valami üzenet érkezik, általában a *Setup*-nál úgy kell beállítani, hogy a vírusirtó on-line legyen, a spyware/adware pedig manuálisan működjön ...


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 17)

Segítséget kérek.
A víruskergetőm a következőket tette:
Nem tudom felhívni az alapértelmezett Chrome böngészőmet. Ha rákattintok, nem történik semmi
Ha az Explorert megnyitom, egy Bing nevű akármi jelentkezik be. Szerencsére ezzel fel tudok jönni a netre, de a Chrome összes könyvjelzője, tárolt jelszava igen értékes, meg jobban is szeretem.
Tudtok valami tippet?
A víruskergető az Avast volt a nyomorult. Rendben lesz a gépem, úgy vágom ki, mint a macskát!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 17)

cdurmol írta:


> Segítséget kérek.
> A víruskergetőm a következőket tette:
> Nem tudom felhívni az alapértelmezett Chrome böngészőmet. Ha rákattintok, nem történik semmi
> Ha az Explorert megnyitom, egy Bing nevű akármi jelentkezik be. Szerencsére ezzel fel tudok jönni a netre, de a Chrome összes könyvjelzője, tárolt jelszava igen értékes, meg jobban is szeretem.
> ...



*A Bing a Microsoft Google-ja
Mivel én kb 10 éve nem használok IE-t, nem tudom, hogy a nálad lévő verzió hogy néz ki (függetlenül a verziószámtól), de logikailag kell legyen egy beállítások (setup) menüpont valahol, ahol az alapértelmezett keresőt Google.ra lehet átírni.
Elvben ha újratelepíted a Chrome (vagy Firefox) böngészőt, az előzőleg telepítettből átveszi a beállításokat (+jelszavakat, könyvjelzőket....)-
Ha az IE-t akarod használni ott kell hogy legyen egy olyan menüpont, hogy import from Chrome/FF/Safari...
Erre kattintva importálja az ottani könyvjelzőket, de a jelszavakat sajna nem.
Azt "csak úgy" az új verziókból már nem is lehet kiszedni, mint a régebbiek esetén, mert szinte az összes ezt vgző bővítményt kiszedték a jóváhagyottak közül (nyilván biztonsági megfontolások miatt).,
Amúgy én nem tenném le a nagyesküt, hogy az Avast a hunyó, meg ki is lehet az Avast-ot kapcsolni.
Ha úgy sem megy a Chrome, akkor más a gond.
Én megpróbálnék egy böngésző újratelepítést.*


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 17)

cdurmol írta:


> Nem tudom felhívni az alapértelmezett Chrome böngészőmet. Ha rákattintok, nem történik semmi
> Ha az Explorert megnyitom, egy Bing nevű akármi jelentkezik be. Szerencsére ezzel fel tudok jönni a netre, de a Chrome összes könyvjelzője, tárolt jelszava igen értékes, meg jobban is szeretem.


*1.* Törölni kell Chrome-ot, mint programot -- akár a Windows-ban, akár külső Eraser-rel (pl. CCleaner, stb...) --- Utána törölni kell a maradvány-könyvtárakat, amik a Chrome-ra utalnak (Windows File-műveletek vagy valamilyen Commander ...) --- Érdemes ezután még "tisztára söpörni" a HD-t (mármint a nem használt felületeket!!!) hogy nyoma se maradjon az eredeti Chrome-nak ...
*2. *Letölteni és installálni a Chrome-ot (ha jól emlékszem, az utolsó "stabil" verzió a 38.0.x -- viszont ez még csak részben magyar ... a 36.0.x már teljesen magyar)
*3. Bejelentkezés* után a Chrome megkeresi a megfelelő User utolsó tárolt anyagait a Felhőben és rátölti a "szűz" Chrome példányra -- tehát rendelkezésre fog állni a komplett könyvjelző-gyűjtemény, jelszó-gyűjtemény, az utolsó érvényes beállítások, stb ...

*+++. *Más böngészőből általában úgy lehet "átmásoltatni" könyvjelzőket és beállításokat (ebbe néha beletartozik a jelszó-kezelés is !!) hogy az adott másik böngészőben az *Adat-Export FILE-ba* kell bejelölni ... Itt lehet megadni, hogy mit akarsz exportálni (könyvjelzők, beállítások, jelszavak -- mindegyik böngésző más-más opciókat ajánlhat fel) és ezt a HTML anyagot kell importálni a Chrome-ba ...

Az Avast meg még jó lehet valamire ...


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 17)

Köszönöm a segítséget nektek, tényleg ismeri az új Chrome a régi könyvjelzőket, ami hatalmas könnyebbség. Elkövettem ugyanis azt a balgaságot, hogy több hónapos kutatásim eredményét könyvjelző formában tárolom. Na ennek itt és most vége!  
Az Avastnak meg kitelt a becsülete. Egyértelműen ő volt a hunyó, bár némi idétlenkedéssel rásegítettem én is. 
Köszönöm mégegyszer!


----------



## Gagul (2014 November 22)

Aktuális okonál fogva kérdezném:

hol tudom megnézni a feltöltéseimet.Azaz, hol,mikor mit töltöttem fel ide?

Elöre is köszönet!


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 November 22)

Gagul írta:


> Aktuális okonál fogva kérdezném:
> 
> hol tudom megnézni a feltöltéseimet.Azaz, hol,mikor mit töltöttem fel ide?
> 
> Elöre is köszönet!



Kellemes délutánt! 

Jobbra fent nevedre viszed az egeret, lenyíló ablakban rákattintasz a Hozzászólásaid opcióra, és ott megtudod nézni mikor hol mit töltöttél fel.


----------



## Gagul (2014 November 22)

Tisztelt Linkvizsgáló,

igen, ezt én is megnéztem már, de ott az összes hozzászólásaimat látom - de engem az érdekelne, mit töltöttem fel....

Biztos én vagyok az ügyetlen kuka, de hogyan lehet ebböl kiszortirozni a feltöltéseket??


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 November 22)

Gagul írta:


> Tisztelt Linkvizsgáló,
> 
> igen, ezt én is megnéztem már, de ott az összes hozzászólásaimat látom - de engem az érdekelne, mit töltöttem fel....
> 
> Biztos én vagyok az ügyetlen kuka, de hogyan lehet ebböl kiszortirozni a feltöltéseket??



Ugyan már, senki nem mondta, hogy kuka lennél! Ahogy néztem 7 oldalról van szó. Átpörgetem neked ezt a 7 oldalt, és privát üzenetben elküldöm a keresett hozzászólásaidat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 23)

Gagul írta:


> Aktuális okonál fogva kérdezném:
> 
> hol tudom megnézni a feltöltéseimet.Azaz, hol,mikor mit töltöttem fel ide?
> 
> Elöre is köszönet!


*Az új verzióban már csak az üzeneteid nézheted meg (lásd Beka előző hozzászólását).
A csatolásaid egyenként kell végignézned, ha keresel valamit.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 December 4)

Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Ismét van egy kis problémám.A legújabb versio van fenn Adobe Readerből és mégis azt írja ki,hogy elavult amikor le akarok tölteni.
Hol van a hiba?mit csináljak?ujratelepítettem,de semmi sem változott.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 4)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Ismét van egy kis problémám.A legújabb versio van fenn Adobe Readerből és mégis azt írja ki,hogy elavult amikor le akarok tölteni.
> Hol van a hiba?mit csináljak?ujratelepítettem,de semmi sem változott.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


*Hú ez nem tiszta...
A reader egy olvasó progi, ami (leginkább) pdf fájlok olvasására jó.
Letölteni vagy manuálisan vagy letöltésvezérlővel szoktak.
Ha netán azt akartad jelezni, hogy a Reader-t avultnak jelzi a géped, akkor egy kattintással a frissítésre automatikusan frissítenie kellene, de legalábbis behozni az Acrobat Reader oldalát.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 December 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Hú ez nem tiszta...
> A reader egy olvasó progi, ami (leginkább) pdf fájlok olvasására jó.
> Letölteni vagy manuálisan vagy letöltésvezérlővel szoktak.
> Ha netán azt akartad jelezni, hogy a Reader-t avultnak jelzi a géped, akkor egy kattintással a frissítésre automatikusan frissítenie kellene, de legalábbis behozni az Acrobat Reader oldalát.*




Ez lenne az amiről "beszéltem".


----------



## telaci (2014 December 4)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Ismét van egy kis problémám.A legújabb versio van fenn Adobe Readerből és mégis azt írja ki,hogy elavult amikor le akarok tölteni.
> Hol van a hiba?mit csináljak?ujratelepítettem,de semmi sem változott.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Hú ez nem tiszta...
> A reader egy olvasó progi, ami (leginkább) pdf fájlok olvasására jó.
> Letölteni vagy manuálisan vagy letöltésvezérlővel szoktak.
> Ha netán azt akartad jelezni, hogy a Reader-t avultnak jelzi a géped, akkor egy kattintással a frissítésre automatikusan frissítenie kellene, de legalábbis behozni az Acrobat Reader oldalát.*


... Nálam 3-4 napja jelentkezett ugyanez ... Nem állandó jellegű, de az esetek 60-70 %-ában ezt az üzenetet kapom. Szintén megpróbáltam frissíteni, de az Adobe meg azt írja, hogy ez az utolsó verzió ... Mostanában Opera browser-t használok, csak ennél tapasztalom ezt ...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 December 4)

telaci írta:


> ... Nálam 3-4 napja jelentkezett ugyanez ... Nem állandó jellegű, de az esetek 60-70 %-ában ezt az üzenetet kapom. Szintén megpróbáltam frissíteni, de az Adobe meg azt írja, hogy ez az utolsó verzió ... Mostanában Opera browser-t használok, csak ennél tapasztalom ezt ...



Én is az Operát használom mert még ez a legjobb böngésző,a többi tele van reklámmal amit kikapcsolni sem tudok.Eddig nem volt probléma,tökéletesen működött.
Nálam is kb akkor jelentkezett elősször,lehet,hogy átmeneti zavar?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 4)

*Így már tisztább a kép.
Bővítményről van szó (valamelyik böngésző, de mindegy is, hogy melyik).

Szinte mindegyik böngésző, a kezdeti lelkesedést mellőzve, igyekszik visszafogni a bőngészőkiterjesztések korlátlan használatát.
Ez egyrészt azért van, mert "állítólag" sok magánszemély által készített kiterjesztésben tórjait helyeztek el (magyarán a kis huncut mást is akart, mint az eredeti funkció).
Másrészt a sok kiterjesztés leköti az erőforrásokat (memóriát, processzoridőt...) és lassul, akadozni kezd a böngésző.
Ezért többnyire csak a jóváhagyott/bevizsgált bővítményeket engedik (mint az app-ok a Google Play áruházban), másrészt a bőngészők fejlődése miatt így módjuk van az inkompatibilis (magyarul az új verzióval együttműködni nem tudó/nem akaró) bővítmények lekapcsolására.
Természetesen az Adobe nem magánszemély, de a bővítménye lehet, hogy nem hajlandó vagy nem tud az új böngészőverzióval együtt futni.
Szerintem ezért lehet a felirat.
Ilyenkor amíg a cég el nem készíti a kompatibilis bővítményt, nem lehet használni.
Ha tudsz angolul és felmész az Adobe honlapjára, biztos van ott valami infó vagy akár fórumtéma is erről.
Addig átmenetileg azt tudom javasolni, hogy ne böngészőből, hanem a gépre letöltve a Rendes Readerrel olvasd a pdf anyagaid.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 4)

Nagyjából az van itt: http://forums.opera.com/discussion/1846006/pdf-plugin-out-of-date/p1 , amit fentebb írtam


----------



## telaci (2014 December 4)

... De úgy látszik, valami más -- talán komolyabb ?? -- zűr is lehet az Opera háza táján ... Most meg többször is kaptam Command-sor üzenetet (XP-t használok !!) arról, hogy az éppen futó programok nem találják a System részét képező CMD.EXE file-t ... Szerintem pár hétig érdemes átállni valami másra (Chrome vagy Maxthon ?) ...


----------



## yulianna (2014 December 23)

Kérdés.
Hírt hogyan lehet beküldeni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 23)

yulianna írta:


> Kérdés.
> Hírt hogyan lehet beküldeni.


*Úgy, hogy a linkjét elküldöd Melittának.
Hírt ugyanis csak admin jogosultsággal lehet a CH-ra kitenni.*


----------



## tornando (2014 December 28)

yulianna írta:


> Kérdés.
> Hírt hogyan lehet beküldeni.





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Úgy, hogy a linkjét elküldöd Melittának.
> Hírt ugyanis csak admin jogosultsággal lehet a CH-ra kitenni.*


A hír beküldése kitevése gyakorlatban nem érdekel,
Csak elvben érdekel ugyanis ha Melitta az adminjogos
Ebből következik értelemszerűen csak a neki tetsző Híreket teszi be
Vagyis cenzúrázott híreket.Más néven az Ő ideológiájával azonosakat
Nehéz középutasnak maradni, ha elvei mást mondanak
*Esélye se lehet yulianna-nak hírt betetetni.Ha nem azonos az ideológiájuk*
Persze egy weblaptulajdonosnak meg van a lehetősége arra hogy a saját ízlésének megfelelőt részesítsen előnyben
Ez is értelemszerű
Nagyon nehéz középutasnak maradni
No hát tele kell küldeni cukisággal Hátha az semleges.Mert minden más politika


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 28)

tornando írta:


> A hír beküldése kitevése gyakorlatban nem érdekel,
> Csak elvben érdekel ugyanis ha Melitta az adminjogos
> Ebből következik értelemszerűen csak a neki tetsző Híreket teszi be


*Akárcsak bármely hírportál vagy újság esetén.*


> Vagyis cenzúrázott híreket.Más néven az Ő ideológiájával azonosakat
> Nehéz középutasnak maradni, ha elvei mást mondanak
> *Esélye se lehet yulianna-nak hírt betetetni.Ha nem azonos az ideológiájuk*
> Persze egy weblaptulajdonosnak meg van a lehetősége arra hogy a saját ízlésének megfelelőt részesítsen előnyben
> ...


A betett hírek zöme politika, akárcsak a tagok hozzáfűzött megjegyzései.
Csak a szélsőséges vélemények kerülnek moderálásra, de aki ilyet akar, az ne a CH-n próbálkozzon, van sok más hely ahol kifejtheti a nézeteit...


----------



## yulianna (2014 December 28)

tornando írta:


> A hír beküldése kitevése gyakorlatban nem érdekel,
> Csak elvben érdekel ugyanis ha Melitta az adminjogos
> Ebből következik értelemszerűen csak a neki tetsző Híreket teszi be
> Vagyis cenzúrázott híreket.Más néven az Ő ideológiájával azonosakat
> ...


Igazad lehet!Már én is gondoltam erre olyanon vitatkozik amit más jobban tud és átélt!


----------



## tornando (2014 December 28)

Nem azt írtam yulianna
Flamingo jobban látja


> *Akárcsak bármely hírportál vagy újság esetén.*


Bár én inkább arról beszéltem:
Középutasnak kell maradni ennek ellenére is ha ideológia nem egyezik
Most arról nem írok sikerül-e 100%-san. Úgy nagyjából sikerül


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 28)

yulianna írta:


> Igazad lehet!Már én is gondoltam erre olyanon vitatkozik amit más jobban tud és átélt!


*Bár ez és tornando beírásai itt off-nak minősülnének, de bennhagyom, sőt reagálok rá:

Nem tudom, hogy ezzel Melittára vagy rám utaltál, de ha Magyarországon élsz, az első esetben nem ismerheted, hogy Melitta miket élt át, ha külföldön élsz, akkor pedig azt, hogy én mit tapasztaltam.
Mindamellett - mivel mindketten 5o felettiek vagyunk, éltünk a régi rendszerben (sőt Melitta abból emigrált).
Ebből kifolyólag hidd el mindketten rendelkezünk némi élettapasztalattal.*
Ahogy írtam, nem kötelező egyetérteni a beírásokkal, sőt észérvek felvetésével vitatkozni is lehet (hisz ezért vanak a cikkek), de kb ez a megengedett határ.
Akinek ez nem elég, annak nem való a CH és akkor attól inkább békében váljunk el.


----------



## Melitta (2014 December 28)

tornando írta:


> A hír beküldése kitevése gyakorlatban nem érdekel,
> Csak elvben érdekel ugyanis ha Melitta az adminjogos
> Ebből következik értelemszerűen csak a neki tetsző Híreket teszi be
> Vagyis cenzúrázott híreket.Más néven az Ő ideológiájával azonosakat
> ...



Aruld mar el nekem melyik webportal, ujsag, media ahol nem a szerkeszto donti el mi legyen a hirek? Hol lehet egy kommentelonek hireket szerkeszteni?
Lezetezik blog ahol sok jo hir is irodik es szoktam onan is valogatni.
Juliananak is van lehetosege bekuldeni emailbe vagy privibe olyan hirt ami szerinte erdeklodesre szamithat.

Sokszor leirtam elsosorban canadai es amerikai, hirek kozott valogatok mert ez egy canadai oldal.
A vilagbol mindenhonan kozlunk hireket, hisz nincs olyan orszag szinte ahonan ne lennenek tagjaink.
Mi egy szorakoztato portal vagyunk es nem politikai nem elkotelezett egyik oldalnak se, igy elonyt elveznek a bulvar ,es tudomanyos hirek.
Vegul a Mo-i hirek is felkerulnek, ami ugy gondolom, erdekelheti azokat akik kint elnek a vilag kulonbozo tajain.

Magyar hirek, politikai csak azok kerulnek fel es nem az en izlesem szerint valogatva, hanem attol fug, hogy a nemzetkozi sajtonal is vezeto hirek. MInt pl a netado ami nalunk is tobb 7600 olvasottsagot hozott.

Minden politikai hir felkorbacsolja az indulatokat, es aktivizalja a beirokat. 
Mi szorakoztato portal vagyunk , kikapcsolodni es jol erezni magukat az emberek jonnek hozank.
Senki nem akar gyomorgorccsel kellni , hogy megint valaki nem bir indulataival.
Sajnos a magyaroknak nincs politikai vita kulturaja, mindig szemelyeskedesbe vagy rasszizmusba vagy zsidozasba mennek at a legartatlanabb hir velemenyezesenel.Lasd Heller Agnes cikke.
Majd minden politikai hir utan 1-2 tagok elvesztunk, vagy onkent vagy mi vallunk meg tole, mert nyomdafesteket nem turo velemenye van a vita heveben.
Kedves Torando , te vagy az a tagja a Ch nak aki mindenben kritikus, mindenben eszrevetelezel, de veletlenul sem pozitivan, te vagy az aki majd az osszes moderatort foglalkoztatja idonkenti ballabbal valo kelesed miatt. 
Addig meg priviben teszed meg , valaszolgatunk, de hogy a netten fejtsd ki negativ kritikaid, ezt nem tudjuk tolleralni.
Nincs szuksegunk a megmondo emberekre. Juliana is tud irni nem kell ra hivatkoznod.


----------



## Tusyxy (2015 Január 3)

- huh ... szóval nekem itt van egy régebbi (pár éves) e-mail címem amihez elfelejtettem a jelszavamat. Már pár hónapja is próbáltam az elfelejtett jelszó opciót ahol megkapom az emailt ami után kellene kapnom az újonnan generált jelszót, de ez helyett csak hibaüzenetet kapok ha a linkre kattintok, hogy "a kért oldal nem található". Egyszer régen kértem elfelejtett jelszót és azt nem változtattam meg viszont az a gép közben megadta magát és máshol nem volt felírva ... Chrome alól próbálom, ha ez jelent valamit
- másik email címmel nem okozott gondot az új felhasználó létrehozása

- más ... pdf állományok olvasásához én szívesebben használom a Foxit Readert


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 4)

Tusyxy írta:


> - huh ... szóval nekem itt van egy régebbi (pár éves) e-mail címem amihez elfelejtettem a jelszavamat. Már pár hónapja is próbáltam az elfelejtett jelszó opciót ahol megkapom az emailt ami után kellene kapnom az újonnan generált jelszót, de ez helyett csak hibaüzenetet kapok ha a linkre kattintok, hogy "a kért oldal nem található". Egyszer régen kértem elfelejtett jelszót és azt nem változtattam meg viszont az a gép közben megadta magát és máshol nem volt felírva ... Chrome alól próbálom, ha ez jelent valamit
> - másik email címmel nem okozott gondot az új felhasználó létrehozása
> 
> - más ... pdf állományok olvasásához én szívesebben használom a Foxit Readert


*Ha visszaolvasol, ebben a témában már többször megírtam, hogy a küldött linkből ki kell törölni a /forum (6 karakter) és működni fog a link.
Ha a webmester odaér - javítani fogja, de ez még jó néhány nap....*


----------



## pirkó55 (2015 Január 15)

*Sziasztok!
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért nem tudok zenét feltölteni. Most mindig egy kis fekete panel jelenik meg. Ott a tallózásba be tudom tenni a kiválasztott fájlt, csak éppen nem történik semmi, maga a fájl csak 3,8 MB.
Pár nappal ezelőtt még nem volt próblémám a feltöltéssel.
Köszönöm a segítséget.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 16)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Sziasztok!
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért nem tudok zenét feltölteni. Most mindig egy kis fekete panel jelenik meg. Ott a tallózásba be tudom tenni a kiválasztott fájlt, csak éppen nem történik semmi, maga a fájl csak 3,8 MB.
> Pár nappal ezelőtt még nem volt próblémám a feltöltéssel.
> Köszönöm a segítséget.*


*Mivel másnál nem jelentkezett hasonló hiba, a gond nálad lehet.
Javaslom lépj ki a CH-ból, töröld a sütiket (és ha tudod a hozzátartozó temp fájlokat és könyvtárt), indítsd újra a géped,majd lépj be újra. Ennél egyelőre többet nem tudok javasolni.*


----------



## Öcsi48 (2015 Január 24)

Sziasztok !
Egy kérdés: a szerkesztő panelen végzett munkálatokat a panelen időnként megjelenő üzenet szerint elmentődnek "piszkozat " -ként ( automatikusan). 
Pár nap múlva miért nem lehet ezen elmentett "piszkozatot" tovább alkotni, majd miután késznek találom "válasz"-ként elküldeni?
Meddig tárolódik illetve mennyi idő után nem lehet már elérni ezen elmentett "piszkozatot" ?
üdv.Öcsi48.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 24)

Öcsi48 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Egy kérdés: a szerkesztő panelen végzett munkálatokat a panelen időnként megjelenő üzenet szerint elmentődnek "piszkozat " -ként ( automatikusan).
> Pár nap múlva miért nem lehet ezen elmentett "piszkozatot" tovább alkotni, majd miután késznek találom "válasz"-ként elküldeni?
> Meddig tárolódik illetve mennyi idő után nem lehet már elérni ezen elmentett "piszkozatot" ?
> üdv.Öcsi48.


*Ez az "elmentés" arra szolgál, hogy ha épp írsz valamit és megszakad a net, vagy áramszünet miatt újraindul a géped, akkor ne kelljen újra bekörmölnöd a már beírtakat.
A pár nap - enyhén szólva is barokkos túlzás. A tényleges időt nem lehet megmondani, mert a saját géped beállításainak függvénye.
Ha esetleg hosszabb lélegzetű dolgot írsz (például blogot), akkor javaslom, hogy szövegszerkesztőben tedd és ott mentsd, majd a végleges szöveget smitteld át (Ctrl+c, Ctrl+v) a CH-ba.*


----------



## Öcsi48 (2015 Január 24)

OK!
Ezek szerint ugrott az eddigi meló..., hát így jártam.
A pár nap , úgy 4-5 napot jelent, ekkor írtam egy választ több régebben megjelentek beidézésével , amit nem fejeztem még be, most tettem volna de nem találom.
A külső szövegszerkesztőbe ez macerásabb ugyan , de ezek szerint a "stabil" megoldás..., a Ch szerkesztője marad a "rapid" válaszoknak.
Még annyit ez ügyben, ha jól értem, akkor a" piszkozatot" nem a szerver menti??? és ha én egy másik gépről lépnék be a Ch-ra , akkor nem is tudnám elő hívni a "piszkozatot"??, mert az ugye egy más beállításokkal fut ??
Egyébként köszi a gyors választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 24)

Úgy valahogy


----------



## EGÉRVADÁSZ (2015 Február 4)

Elnézést , nem tudom hogyan kell a saját üzenetemet törölni....nem találom az üzenetnél a módosít, vagy töröl lehetőséget.
help please


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 4)

EGÉRVADÁSZ írta:


> Elnézést , nem tudom hogyan kell a saját üzenetemet törölni....nem találom az üzenetnél a módosít, vagy töröl lehetőséget.
> help please


*A saját hozzászólásod csak 24 órán belül módosíthatod (törölheted).
Ha gondod van, jelezd a jelentő gombbal és a moderátor, amikor odaér, megvizsgálja és ha szerinte is kell - törli.*


----------



## EGÉRVADÁSZ (2015 Február 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A saját hozzászólásod csak 24 órán belül módosíthatod (törölheted).
> Ha gondod van, jelezd a jelentő gombbal és a moderátor, amikor odaér, megvizsgálja és ha szerinte is kell - törli.*


Köszönöm Flamingo a választ. Eltelt már 24 óra, sőt lassan 48 is eltelik nemsokára, de mégsem jelent meg a módosít vagy töröl lehetősége. Időközben rájöttem, hogy nem csak duplikáció a feltöltésem, hanem ráadásul rossz helyre is tettem fel. Nem baj, várok még, hátha nemsokára engedélyezi a rendszer a törlést.
kösz a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 4)

EGÉRVADÁSZ írta:


> Köszönöm Flamingo a választ. Eltelt már 24 óra, sőt lassan 48 is eltelik nemsokára, de mégsem jelent meg a módosít vagy töröl lehetősége. Időközben rájöttem, hogy nem csak duplikáció a feltöltésem, hanem ráadásul rossz helyre is tettem fel. Nem baj, várok még, hátha nemsokára engedélyezi a rendszer a törlést.
> kösz a segítséget.


*Félreértetted. Az első 24 órában engedi. Utána már nem.
Jelezd a jelentő gombbal, írd be, hogy duplikáció és a téma moderátora majd törli, amikor odaér.*


----------



## summerwind (2015 Február 6)

Bocsánat, a filmeknél a _Tetszik _gombra kattintva eddig megjelent a "*Rejtett tartalom*", most azonban nem, ha valakinek van ötlete, akkor köszi, 
Üdv!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 6)

summerwind írta:


> Bocsánat, a filmeknél a _Tetszik _gombra kattintva eddig megjelent a "*Rejtett tartalom*", most azonban nem, ha valakinek van ötlete, akkor köszi,
> Üdv!


*Jelezd konkrétan a jelentő gombbal, hogy melyik üzenet(ek)nél és majd megnézzük.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Február 14)

Flamingó ,fórumtársak!
Segítségeteket kérem,a kedvenc játékomat így adja be,mit lehet csinálni,hogy újra működjön.
Már frissítettem a javát...


 

 
Köszönöm a választ előre is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 14)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Flamingó ,fórumtársak!
> Segítségeteket kérem,a kedvenc játékomat így adja be,mit lehet csinálni,hogy újra működjön.
> Már frissítettem a javát...
> Csatolás megtekintése 1312281 Csatolás megtekintése 1312283
> Köszönöm a választ előre is.


*Csak feltételezem, hogy a reklámblokkolóval (ABP) véletlenül blokkoltad. 
Az ABP-re utaló felkiáltójel (a stoptábla) legalábbis erre enged következtetni.
Javaslat: a böngésződ jobb felső sarka környékén kell, hogy legyen egy hasonló" stoptábla". 
Kattints rá és oldd fel a blokkolást!
(Értelemszerűen valahol ott egy pipa esetleg egy másik, hogy ezen az oldalon ne működjön és akkor arra katt)*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 14)

Most néztem, hogy Operát használsz.
Azt annyira nem ismerem, de az elv ugyanaz.
A details (részletek) megnyomására elvben ugyanazt a fentebb leírt tájékoztatót kell adja.


----------



## titi33 (2015 Február 14)

Sziasztok! Egy kérésem van. Nem tudok megnyitni egy MOBI (upByOm) fájlt. Milyen programmal nyithatom meg. Köszönöm . Évi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 14)

titi33 írta:


> Sziasztok! Egy kérésem van. Nem tudok megnyitni egy MOBI (upByOm) fájlt. Milyen programmal nyithatom meg. Köszönöm . Évi


http://www.solvusoft.com/hu/file-extensions/file-extension-mobi/


----------



## titi33 (2015 Február 14)

Nagyon köszönöm a válaszod, de egy kis probléma akadt mert, kiírta egy panelban C:/dokumentum and setting/Évi/dokumentum/letöltések/setup_File VeiwPro_2015.(3)exe.nem win32 alkalmazás. A futtatás után nem tudok tovább jutni. 
Évi


FLAMINGO írta:


> http://www.solvusoft.com/hu/file-extensions/file-extension-mobi/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 15)

titi33 írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm a válaszod, de egy kis probléma akadt mert, kiírta egy panelban C:/dokumentum and setting/Évi/dokumentum/letöltések/setup_File VeiwPro_2015.(3)exe.nem win32 alkalmazás. A futtatás után nem tudok tovább jutni.
> Évi


Akkor talán ez:
http://download.chip.eu/hu/Mobipocket-Reader-Pro_149677.html


----------



## titi33 (2015 Február 20)

Nagyon köszönöm a válaszod, az amazon kindle-vel sikerült. Legyen szép napod. Évi


----------



## rabpalma (2015 Március 8)

Miért van az, hogy nem jelenik meg a rejtett tartalom a tetszik gomb megnyomása után sem?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 9)

rabpalma írta:


> Miért van az, hogy nem jelenik meg a rejtett tartalom a tetszik gomb megnyomása után sem?


*Olvass vissza ebben a témában pár oldalt.*


----------



## CUKRI (2015 Március 12)

Üdv! Hogyan lehet bekerülni a filmek fórumba?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 12)

CUKRI írta:


> Üdv! Hogyan lehet bekerülni a filmek fórumba?


 *Nem értem a kérdést.
Többnyire úgy, hogy odakattintasz az adott témára…*


----------



## veritatem (2015 Március 12)

Nem olyan egyszerű hogy mikor hova kell kattintani. Többször eltévedtem már :-D de komolyan bocsi megyek ha visszatalálok gyüjteni


----------



## Melitta (2015 Március 25)

Kultura -Muveszet-Zene
Film,Szinkaz, Tanc topic
http://canadahun.com/forums/film-színház-tánc.119/


----------



## kissand (2015 Április 1)

Mi az a szivárványos, és hogyan lehet oda eljutni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 1)

kissand írta:


> Mi az a szivárványos, és hogyan lehet oda eljutni?


????? Konkrétabban?
(Erre ne csodálkozz, ha valaki azt válaszolja, hogy Koncz Zsuzsi egyik dala…)


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> ????? Konkrétabban?
> (Erre ne csodálkozz, ha valaki azt válaszolja, hogy Koncz Zsuzsi egyik dala…)


... Én tudom, hogy mire gondolt ...
A napokban (kb. 1-4 nappal ezelőtt) megjelent valamelyik fórumon egy fotó, aminek valami olyasféle címe volt, hogy "*szivárvány Magyarország felett*" ... Most már legalább 15 topikot átnéztem, de nem tudok visszaemlékezni rá, melyiken láttam ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 1)

telaci írta:


> ... Én tudom, hogy mire gondolt ...
> A napokban (kb. 1-4 nappal ezelőtt) megjelent valamelyik fórumon egy fotó, aminek valami olyasféle címe volt, hogy "*szivárvány Magyarország felett*" ... Most már legalább 15 topikot átnéztem, de nem tudok visszaemlékezni rá, melyiken láttam ...


Ok, de ez így olyan, mint az a bizonyos állomáspénztári vicc:
- Kérek egy jegyet!
- Hová?
- A vonatra.
- De melyikre?
- Amelyikkel utaznék.
- Hová?…


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ok, de ez így olyan, mint az a bizonyos állomáspénztári vicc: ...


... csak azért szóltam, mert a kérdés elolvasásakor azonnal felrémlett bennem a fotó, mert valami oda nem illő volt (mármint az adott topik témájához és a hozzászóláshoz *nem hozzáillő*), ezért "halvány emlékként" megmaradt bennem, de sajnos csak annyi, hogy egy táj (talán Balaton-felvidék ??) van a kép alsó harmadán, a többi részen meg egy "seszínű" égbolt felett átivelő, de eléggé elmosódott szivárvány ... Már abbahagytam a keresését, de -- én már abban a korban vagyok -- ha arra riadok fel éjjel, hogy ismét látom a képet és felvillan bennem a topik címe is _*(ÉS MINDEZ A CANADAHUN MEGSZOKOTT KÖRNYEZETÉVEL EGYÜTT)*_ akkor majd talán utánanézek mégegyszer ...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 3)

Kedves fórumtársak!
Ismét van egy kis problémám.
A dvd íróban a szalag - bocs,de másképp én nem tudom leírni - valahogyan elmozdult a helyéről .
Olyan hangja van mintha egy papírfecni került volna bele.
Hogyan lehet visszatenni ezt a szalagot a helyére?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 3)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves fórumtársak!
> Ismét van egy kis problémám.
> A dvd íróban a szalag - bocs,de másképp én nem tudom leírni - valahogyan elmozdult a helyéről .
> Olyan hangja van mintha egy papírfecni került volna bele.
> ...


Hm.
Az a gondom, hogy, amennyiben szét tudnád szedni, akkor meg is tudnád igazítani, merthogy ehhez teljesen szét kell szerelni (FESZÜLTSÉGMENTES ÁLLAPOTBAN!)
De ehhez szakértelem kell.
Talán egyszerűbb venni egy újat (pár éve 5000 Ft körül volt, de a Vaterán már 1000-ért is találsz) - már, ha egyáltalán asztali gépről van szó.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Hm.
> Az a gondom, hogy, amennyiben szét tudnád szedni, akkor meg is tudnád igazítani, merthogy ehhez teljesen szét kell szerelni (FESZÜLTSÉGMENTES ÁLLAPOTBAN!)
> De ehhez szakértelem kell.
> Talán egyszerűbb venni egy újat (pár éve 5000 Ft körül volt, de a Vaterán már 1000-ért is találsz) - már, ha egyáltalán asztali gépről van szó.



Köszönöm a választ Flamingo,ez egy másfél éves laptop.
A 10 éves gépem dvd írója sokkal jobb állapotban van,pedig nemigazán kíméltük.
Ez azt jelenti,hogy tönkre ment a dvd író?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 3)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm a választ Flamingo,ez egy másfél éves laptop.
> A 10 éves gépem dvd írója sokkal jobb állapotban van,pedig nemigazán kíméltük.
> Ez azt jelenti,hogy tönkre ment a dvd író?


A noteszgépek DVD-je sajnos sokkal érzékenyebb, mint robusztus asztali társaié.
Ha már nem garanciális, elvinném egy szervizbe, ahol megnézik. Nem feltétlenül romlott el, mert a mozgófejhez csatlakozó szalagkábelnek 1 milliónál is több mozgást kell kibírnia, de mivel hordozható eszközről van szó, elmozdulhatott pl. egy utazás során.
Mondjuk azt, hogy papír került bele, nehezen tudom elképzelni, hacsak nincs a környéken egy 2-3 éves érdeklődő csemete.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A noteszgépek DVD-je sajnos sokkal érzékenyebb, mint robusztus asztali társaié.
> Ha már nem garanciális, elvinném egy szervizbe, ahol megnézik. Nem feltétlenül romlott el, mert a mozgófejhez csatlakozó szalagkábelnek 1 milliónál is több mozgást kell kibírnia, de mivel hordozható eszközről van szó, elmozdulhatott pl. egy utazás során.
> Mondjuk azt, hogy papír került bele, nehezen tudom elképzelni, hacsak nincs a környéken egy 2-3 éves érdeklődő csemete.



Köszönöm Flamingo.
A kiscsemete valóban nagyon eleven kölök,de éppen akkor nem volt itt 
Nem garanciás,nem tudtam,hogy kevesebbet bír,vagyis,hogy érzékenyebbek.
Igaz ,az eltelt napokban egy pár dvd-t kiírtam,lehet ez miatt lazult ki és hát a kedvenc filmjeimet is dvdől néztem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 3)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm Flamingo.
> A kiscsemete valóban nagyon eleven kölök,de éppen akkor nem volt itt
> Nem garanciás,nem tudtam,hogy kevesebbet bír,vagyis,hogy érzékenyebbek.
> Igaz ,az eltelt napokban egy pár dvd-t kiírtam,lehet ez miatt lazult ki és hát a kedvenc filmjeimet is dvdől néztem.


Áthidaló megoldásként javaslom, hogy vegyél egy külső (USB-s) meghajtót (az mondjuk 2* annyi mint az asztaliba beépített, de ha a filmjeid lemezen vannak…
Bár én egy külső merevlemezt vennék már akkor inkább (20-25 eFt egy 1 TB-s és azon 250-300 film is elfér, hacsak nem Blu Ray-os).


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Áthidaló megoldásként javaslom, hogy vegyél egy külső (USB-s) meghajtót (az mondjuk 2* annyi mint az asztaliba beépített, de ha a filmjeid lemezen vannak…
> Bár én egy külső merevlemezt vennék már akkor inkább (20-25 eFt egy 1 TB-s és azon 250-300 film is elfér, hacsak nem Blu Ray-os).



Van külső merevlemez,de a régebbi filmek azok még dvd-n vannak.
Megcsináltatom ,mert jól jön a "segítség".
Mégegyszer köszönöm Flamingo és további szép napot,kellemes hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Áthidaló megoldásként javaslom, hogy vegyél egy külső (USB-s) meghajtót (az mondjuk 2* annyi mint az asztaliba beépített, de ha a filmjeid lemezen vannak…
> Bár én egy külső merevlemezt vennék már akkor inkább (20-25 eFt egy 1 TB-s és azon 250-300 film is elfér, hacsak nem Blu Ray-os).





vandorcsillag írta:


> Van külső merevlemez,de a régebbi filmek azok még dvd-n vannak.
> Megcsináltatom ,mert jól jön a "segítség".
> Mégegyszer köszönöm Flamingo és további szép napot,kellemes hétvégét kívánok.


_... Hogy én is beleszóljak ..._

Kb. 6 éve használok egy -- akkoriban "félprofi", nem a legdrágább szériákból származó, de elismert márkájú -- laptopot. Az elején elég sokat nyúztam CD/DVD-olvasó-írót, gyakran használtam, és mintegy 3 hónap után időnként "leblokkolt" (de *CSAKIS A CD/DVD-EGYSÉG*), más részegység lényegében soha nem hibásodott meg, a géppel zusammen évek óta -- egy-két rendszer-leállástól eltekintve -- semmiféle problémám nem volt és ma sincs. Természetesen bementem a szervízbe, de már a probléma ecsetelése során kiderült, hogy javítani úgysem fogják, csak cserélik az író-olvasót, de ezesetben sem garantálják, hogy nem lesz vele mégegyszer problémám, úgyhogy hagytam a fenébe, a CD/DVD-egység helyett átálltam az engem gyakorlatilag tökéletesen kielégítő SD-kártyákra. Úgy 2 éves korában adódott az első olyan eset, amikoris csak azért kellett a szervíz segítségét kérnem, hogy egy rendszer-újratöltésnél kábeles megoldással először is át lehessen másolni a HD tartalmát egy másik gépre, majd "wipe-olni" lehessen a merevlemezt, végig lehessen ellenőrizni minden egységet és a másik gépről újra lehessen installálni az eredeti rendszert, és vissza lehessen tölteni minden "nyalánkságot", részben a gépre, részben a merevlemezre. Azóta is többször beszélgettem sok ismerősömmel illetve szakemberekkel erről (csak úgy érdeklődésként...) és az általános vélemény az volt, hogy "külső" meghajtó csatlakoztatása sokkal jobban megoldja az ilyen problémákat, mint a gyárilag beszerelt meghajtó lecserélése (vagy javítása, mármint ha hajlandók rá). És az eltelt pár évben még az a tendencia is megfigyelhető lett, hogy szinte "elenyésző" árból meg lehet ezt oldani : kábé 2-3 hónapos adataim szerint -- "vadiúj" külső meghajtó, esetleges illesztési problémák kiszűrése, rendszerbe állítás, beüzemelés -- mindez most 13-15 ezer Forint körül mozog.
_
(Én személy szerint "tevőlegesen" azóta sem foglalkoztam vele, mert közben meg "megrögzött" Cloud-hívő lettem, tehát csak az internetre van szükségem, mást meg inkább SD-kártyákkal intézek el, vagy Pen-Drive-val ...)_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 3)

Köszönöm telaci a választ.
Azért is ragaszkodom hozzá,hogy meg legyen javítva mert jobban szeretem ha lemezre is ki van írva. 
Az egyik külső lemez és a z egyik pendrive valahogy nem működik,a másik pendrive pedig elveszett.
Egy biztos a régi gépek sokkal jobb minőségűek voltak mint a mai gépek.
Az asztali gépet 11 éve vettem,de még mindig tökéletesen működik,a régi laptopon 10éves és annyi a baja,hogy lassú.


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 3)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Köszönöm telaci a választ.
> Azért is ragaszkodom hozzá,hogy meg legyen javítva mert jobban szeretem ha lemezre is ki van írva.
> Az egyik külső lemez és a z egyik pendrive valahogy nem működik,a másik pendrive pedig elveszett.
> Egy biztos a régi gépek sokkal jobb minőségűek voltak mint a mai gépek.
> Az asztali gépet 11 éve vettem,de még mindig tökéletesen működik,a régi laptopon 10éves és annyi a baja,hogy lassú.


Az igazat megvallva, a Pen-Drive-okban én sem bízok olyan istenuccse ... Viszont ha van otthon valami olyan szerkentyűd, ami SD kártyát használ (pl. digitális fényképezőgép, okostelefon, digitális camcorder, stb.) és van olyan kártyád, ami éppen üres, érdemes kipróbálni -- természetesen átmeneti, provizórikus megoldásként -- a laptopban, hogy ezen keresztül tudsz-e kommunikációt lérehozni (csere-berékkel) egy "normál" (pl. TV-hez csatlakoztatott) DVD-író/olvasó és a külső merevlemez vagy a laptop között -- hátha jobb lesz, mint USB-kábelen keresztül ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 4)

telaci írta:


> Az igazat megvallva, a Pen-Drive-okban én sem bízok olyan istenuccse ... Viszont ha van otthon valami olyan szerkentyűd, ami SD kártyát használ (pl. digitális fényképezőgép, okostelefon, digitális camcorder, stb.) és van olyan kártyád, ami éppen üres, érdemes kipróbálni -- természetesen átmeneti, provizórikus megoldásként -- a laptopban, hogy ezen keresztül tudsz-e kommunikációt lérehozni (csere-berékkel) egy "normál" (pl. TV-hez csatlakoztatott) DVD-író/olvasó és a külső merevlemez vagy a laptop között -- hátha jobb lesz, mint USB-kábelen keresztül ...


Nagy általánosságban elmondható, hogy az átalakulások korát éljük immár permanensen negyedszázada az IT-ban.
A fiam 2 évesen tudta kezelni anno a videomagnót (míg a nagyanyja nem). Az unokám már azt sem tudja mi az a VHS. A floppy lemezt is csak azért ismeri mert mutattam neki.
Jelenleg kb. ott tartunk, hogy aki a magyar átlagnál egy hajszállal jobban él, megengedheti magának, hogy nem csupán házimozit, de házi hálózatot is kialakítson otthon magának.
A wifi elterjedése óta, már a kábelezés sem “csúfítja el” a lakást.
Az Internet előfizetésünkhöz általában adnak egy egy kombinált dobozt, amit többnyire router-nak titulálnak (és néha tudja is az útválasztó feladatainak java részét). Ebben általában egy 4-es switch is található, azaz négyfelé osztható vele a bejövő jel + egymás között is kommunikálhatnak az eszközök. Hogy miért nem számítógépet írok, azt mindjárt kifejtem, de visszakanyarodva, amennyiben a fenti két készüléket nem kapnánk meg a szolgáltatótól, mert “úgy” szerződtünk, a router 5000 Ft-tól, a switch 2500 Ft-tól megvehető, de természetesen a(z ár)határ a csillagos ég.
Viszont ezek az eszközök nem biztos, hogy vezeték nélküli készülékeket is kezelnek, ha ilyet szeretnénk, durván kétszeres az árszorzó.
És akkor miért készülék? Mert a (félig vagy egészen okos) televíziótól a Blu Ray lejátszón át a telefonig ma más sok eszköz képes a hálózati kommunikációra.
Visszakanyarodva a hajszálhoz, mert ez még beleférne az átlagba, ha beruházunk egy NAS -ba (network attached storage system) lesz egy központi tárhelyünk, ám ez 25 -50 ezer Ft-nál kezdődik, azaz 5-10*-ese az előbbieknek.
Viszont ezzel a készülékkel gyakorlatilag - hozzáértő beállítás mellett - egy központi helyre gyűjthetjük a filmjeinket, zenéinket, könyveinket és más fontosabb fájljainkat, az egész családét (+ torrentezés bekapcsolt számítógép nélkül is).
A DLNA képes (Digital Living Network Alliance - okos) tévék innen közvetlenül is le tudják játszani azokat, sőt a többségük képes ide menteni is a felvett tv adásokat.
A legtöbb szolgáltató már képes és biztosít is olyan szolgáltatást, hogy az előfizetett digitáls (IP) csatornáinkat a telefonra irányítsa át.
Ha a routerünkön van USB csatlakozó és a szolgáltatásaiban megtalálhatók, akkor a z USB-re rákapcsolva a nyomtatónkat lehetőségünk nyílik hálózati nyomtatásra is extra költség nélkül (persze ez alatt nem a festékpatron és a papír árát értem )
Ráadásul a csatlakoztatandó készülékeket egy rossz beállítással nem rontjuk el, legfeljebb nem tudjuk hálózatban használni.
Mindezt a fenti diskurzus kapcsán fejetettem ki, mert valljuk be, ma már olcsó DVD lemezt sem olyan könnyű venni, mint pár éve és a 4.7 GB/lemez kapacitásokat összeadva kiderül, hogy azok árához nem is kell olyan sokat hozzátenni, csak némi műszaki véna kell, esetleg egy jó kapcsolat a szomszéd tinédzser gyerekkel. Természetesen itt csak a tárolásról beszélek, nem a tv-ről és más lejátszókról, amikor a költségeket említem.
Nem szóltam még arról, hogy már az okos telefonokra is lépeznek olyan alkalmazások, amelyek ezeket tudják. Egy régebbi okosteló, ami azért nem olyan régi, benne egy 32 GB-os SD kártyával például kiváló kísérletezési alap lehet a rendszerünk kialakításához, de vigyázat, a 32 GB-t hamar kinövi az ember.


----------



## telaci (2015 Április 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


>


... Én még 4 GB-os kártyákkal kezdtem, akkoriban az volt a "non-plus-ultra". Amikor szinte általános lett a "felhő" -- és úgy éreztem, hogy megbízható is -- egy jó nagy doboznyi kiürített SD-kártyával lettem gazdagabb. A Pen-Drive-ot egyetlen dologra használom : ezen keresztül "szállítok", ha interneten bonyolult -- vagy a húgom kér valamit, amit neki jobb, ha így juttattok el hozzá, mert műszaki érzék híján van, és ezen még a sokszori alapos felokosítás sem tudott sokat javítani. Bár laptopot használok, maga a gép össz-vissz egy durván 3 méter sugarú körben mozog évek óta -- asztali gépként kezelem, és még az udvarra sem viszem ki soha. Még mindig ott áll a polcon az a csomag DVD +R lemez, amit még hat évvel ezelőtt vettem -- kettőt használtam fel belőlük, azóta "lemeztelenített" formában szorgoskodom. A házi eszközök cseréjét (ha már muszáj) mindig a számomra "még elérhetőnek" ítélt darabokkal bonyolítottam le, így LCD "buta" tévém van, csakis és kizárólag hozzá "madzagozható" CD/DVD lejátszóval, vonalas telefonom, ehhez kötött internet routerem, egy jó tucatnyi (és még mindig működő !!) szuverén (semmihez sem csatlakoztatható ...), hagyományos CCS kazettás magnóm ill. magnós-rádióm, még egy tucatnyi, fiókokban porosodó, különböző márkájú kisebb-nagyobb rádióval egyetemben. Az összes óra digitális, és -- bár van közöttük jópár combo -- a gyártóik mindig gondosan ügyeltek rá, nehogy valahogyan hálózatba lehessen kötni őket. Az életemből kimaradtak a következő időszakok : magnószalag, VHS kazetta, CD lemez -- valahogy úgy alakult, hogy akkor mindig valami más dolgom volt ... Az egyetlen tárgy, amit be tudok kapcsolni a "digitális hálózati miniverzumomba", az egy fényképezőgép, ami SD kártyás -- már annyit nyaggattak, hogy tőlem soha nem várhatnak képet vagy videót, hogy beruháztam ... Egyébként fényképezésnél is leragadtam az 1,1 x 1,0 mm-es filmkép-méretnél -- ez egy régebbi KODAK szabvány. Mentségemre csak azt tudom felhozni, hogy eléggé "egyedül" vagyok, ráadásul a konzervativitásom vetekszik egy angol lordéval ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 5)

Amikor - úgy 15 éve először felmerült a felhő használatának ötlete (csak akkor még nem így nevezték), az első ellenvetésem a sávszélkorlát volt (akkor még javában élek a 64 K-s modemek), de azóta ez megoldódni látszik.
A másik viszont - a könnyű Internet csatlakozási lehetőség, még mindig nem. Itt nem a nagyvárosokra gondolok, hanem a kistelepülésekre. Elég például Budapestről 2o-3o km-re kimozdulni és nemhogy több MB-s Internet, de kábel tv sőt helyenként mobil lefedettség sincs.
Valamelyik témában már megírtam, hogy hiába hirdeti fennen a MÁV, de nincs mindegyik Intercity-jén sem wifi, szóval és még nem vagyok felhő mániás.


----------



## Janicska53 (2015 Április 12)

**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**
Megtettem, de nem történik semmi .
Mi a teendő?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 12)

Janicska53 írta:


> **Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**
> Megtettem, de nem történik semmi .
> Mi a teendő?



*Jelezni kell a jelentő gombbal és a téma moderátora megvizsgálja, amikor odaér.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 22)

Kedves Flamingó és fórumtársak!
Ismét lenne egy kérdésem.
Hogyan lehet használni az srt programot vagy van ennél jobb is?
Jelen pillanatban nincs a filmhez megfelelő magyar szöveg.
A filmen oroszul beszélnek.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 22)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingó és fórumtársak!
> Ismét lenne egy kérdésem.
> Hogyan lehet használni az srt programot vagy van ennél jobb is?
> Jelen pillanatban nincs a filmhez megfelelő magyar szöveg.
> ...


*Ez egyszerre bonyolult és egyszerű.
Az srt kiterjesztés, az egyik legegyszerűbb feliratfájl fajta kiterjesztése.
Általában az idegennyelvű filmek mellé teszik külön fájlként.
A számítógépes lejátszó programok, az OKOS tv-k… mindegyike, az asztali vagy hordozható DVD/BD készülékekből pedig az újabbak (a nem is annyira újabbak, de a divx/mp4-et lejátszók már biztosan) felismerik és kezelik, HA ugyanazon könyvtárban van a feliratfájl, mint maga a film.

A bonyolult rész ott kezdődik, hogy neked nincs ilyen fájlod, mert vagy nem kaptad meg a filmmel (pl elfelejtették átmásolni, vagy eleve nem is volt, mert a film csak az adott nyelvre készült. 
Ilyenkor a neten kell kutakodni. A film magyar vagy az eredeti címét (sokszor jelentősen eltér a kettő egymástól) + a felirat szót beírod a keresőbe és reménykedsz.
Ha van találat, akkor a felirat fájl melletti információból (filmhossz, fájl típus, méret…) nagyjából be tudod határolni, hogy a te filmedhez készült-e. Egy 2 GB-os mpg-hez valószínűleg nem lesz jó a 700 MB-os avi-shoz készített (az ütemezési eltérések miatt).
Ha mégis jónak tűnik, egyszerűen bemásolod a film mellé és a lejátszó program menüsorában bekapcsolod a feliratozást. Ezt a legtöbbször a jobb egérgombbal is el tudod érni.
A legtöbb program, de még a modernebb készülékek is tartalmaznak egy olyan lehetőséget, hogy a feliratot időben lehet egy kicsit ide-oda csúsztatni, hogy tökéletes szinkronban legyen az eredeti hanggal.
Ha viszont a film CD/DVD-re lett kiírva, akkor nincs mese újat kell írni, úgy, hogy már az srt fájl is ott legyen a film könyvtárában.

Egyébként rengeteg más feliratformátum is létezik, de ez az egyik legelterjedtebb így legegyszerűbben használható.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ez egyszerre bonyolult és egyszerű.
> Az srt kiterjesztés, az egyik legegyszerűbb feliratfájl fajta kiterjesztése.
> Általában az idegennyelvű filmek mellé teszik külön fájlként.
> A számítógépes lejátszó programok, az OKOS tv-k… mindegyike, az asztali vagy hordozható DVD/BD készülékekből pedig az újabbak (a nem is annyira újabbak, de a divx/mp4-et lejátszók már biztosan) felismerik és kezelik, HA ugyanazon könyvtárban van a feliratfájl, mint maga a film.
> ...



Köszönöm Flamingó a gyors választ.
A hozzárendelt szöveg megvan csak a program nics,mert még ilyet nem kellett csinálnom.
Ezért kérdeztem,hogy megfelelő-e ,vagy van másik.


 

 
Tehát így néz ki amiről beszélek,mert nem biztos,hogy érthetően mondtam el.
Akkor letöltöm az srt programot.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 22)

telaci írta:


> ... *FIGYELMEZTETÉS !!!* ...
> A legalapvetőbb hiba szokott lenni, hogy a *FILM CÍMÉ*nek és a felirat-*FILE NEVÉ*nek betűről-betűre azonosnak kell lennie ... pl. film címe = *Kiskukutyin (2.a-b)*.avi, akkor a felirat-file neve is *Kiskukutyin (2.a-b)*.srt ... Természetesen mindkét file ugyanabban a könyvtárban van ...



Köszönöm telaci neked is a segítséget,megnézem akkor mégegyszer.
További szép napokat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 22)

telaci írta:


> ... *FIGYELMEZTETÉS !!!* ...
> A legalapvetőbb hiba szokott lenni, hogy a *FILM CÍMÉ*nek és a felirat-*FILE NEVÉ*nek betűről-betűre azonosnak kell lennie ... pl. film címe = *Kiskukutyin (2.a-b)*.avi, akkor a felirat-file neve is *Kiskukutyin (2.a-b)*.srt ... Természetesen mindkét file ugyanabban a könyvtárban van ...


*A hozzárendelés azt jelenti, hogy a Windows nem tud vele magában mit kezdeni. Ha társítod a notepad-dal (jegyzetfüzet).
Akkor, ha egy ilyen srt kiterjesztésű fájlra kattintasz - számozott tripla sorok fognak megjelenni, ahol az első a kockaszámot, a második a “-tól -ig”-et tartalmazza, azaz, hogy mennyi ideig jelenjen meg a képernyőn és a harmadik a lényeg, hogy mi jelenjen meg (maga a felirat).
AZONBAN EZT NEM KELL TUDNI - csak érdekesség. A mediaplayer, VLC/DivX/QuickTime vagy bármely más filmlejátszó progi alapból kell, hogy tudja, csak azonos könyvtárban legyen és azonos címmel, mint a film, amihez tartozik.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 22)

Bocs Laci, tévedésből téged idéztelek be Csillag helyett.


----------



## pirkó55 (2015 Április 23)

*Szia !
Szeretnémy megkérdezni, hogy mi az oka annak, hogy nem tudok kimenni az oldalról, hiába kattintok a kijelentkezésre.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 23)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Szia !
> Szeretnémy megkérdezni, hogy mi az oka annak, hogy nem tudok kimenni az oldalról, hiába kattintok a kijelentkezésre.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.*


*Sajnos látatlanban nem nagyon lehet megmondani, hogy mi okozza, de nagy valószínűséggel a gépeddel lehet gond, mert senki más nem jelzett ilyen gondot.
Egyébként semmi problémát nem okoz, ha úgy zárod be a CH-t tartalmazó böngészőablakot, hogy előtte nem lépsz ki a CH lapjáról.*


----------



## Igipapa (2015 Április 24)

Sziasztok Sporttársak 

Lenne egy kérdésem, de lehet megmosolyogjátok tudatlanságomat.
Az a baj hogy én mélységesen felhasználó vagyok és ha valami kicsit bonyolultabb az bizony kifog rajtam net és ámítógép ügyben.
Okosságok, feltöltések ügyben címszót nem találtam a hasznos információk rovatban, úgy hogy marad a kérdés.
Tehát.
Hogy tudok a saját gépem fényképeiből beszúrni képet egy egy cikk írásakor?
Mindig valami url címet kér nekem meg olyan nincs.

Köszönöm a segítséget.

Üdv Igi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 24)

Igipapa írta:


> Sziasztok Sporttársak
> 
> Lenne egy kérdésem, de lehet megmosolyogjátok tudatlanságomat.
> Az a baj hogy én mélységesen felhasználó vagyok és ha valami kicsit bonyolultabb az bizony kifog rajtam net és ámítógép ügyben.
> ...


*A legegyszerűbb, ha odasmitteled  (Ctrl+c - Ctrl+v azaz bemásolod), de elvben a drag and drop - azaz a belehúzod is működik, vagyis a megnyitott képet egyszerűen odahúzod a CH-ban megírt hozzászólásod végébe /közepébe/elejére….*


----------



## Igipapa (2015 Április 24)

Köszönöm kedves barátom


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Április 28)

Kedves Flamingó,fórumtársak!
Hogyan lehet a ...*http://www.filedropper.com* ....innen letölteni.
Varga László:A három próféta c .könyvet szeretném letölteni ,de nem tudom.
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 28)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingó,fórumtársak!
> Hogyan lehet a ...*http://www.filedropper.com* ....innen letölteni.
> Varga László:A három próféta c .könyvet szeretném letölteni ,de nem tudom.
> Segítségeteket köszönöm.


*Sajnos arról nem írnak, de feltételezem, hogy aki felrakja, az tudja a konkrét linket megosztani (akivel akarja).
Még az sem derül ki, hogy a letöltéshez be kell-e regisztrálni.
Ha nagyon kell az a könyv, írj egy e-mailt ennek a blognak a fenntartójának.*


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)

Miért ír ki nekem az egész oldal rejtett tartalmat?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 3)

betonflex írta:


> Miért ír ki nekem az egész oldal rejtett tartalmat?


*Mert még nem vagy jogosult a mögöttes tartalom elérésére.
Ha elolvastad volna a regisztrációkor a tájékoztatót vagy a fórumszabályzatot vagy akárcsak a Filmes téma első hozzászólását de akár az alfórumban lévő tájékoztatót, akkor tudnád, hogy csak állandó tagságtól van jogosultság a rejtett tartalom megjelenítéséhez.
Ezért hiába is jelentgetted, hogy nem látod nem történ(hetet)t semmi.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Május 13)

Kedves Flamingo ,fórumtársak!
Tudatlanságom határtalan,ismét kérdezek.
Hogyan lehet világosabbra és hangosabbra venni a gépen pl a filmeket?Az f4-f5 vagy f11-f12?vagy van más is?
Van 3 hangszóró és melyik az amelyik hangosít?
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 13)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo ,fórumtársak!
> Tudatlanságom határtalan,ismét kérdezek.
> Hogyan lehet világosabbra és hangosabbra venni a gépen pl a filmeket?Az f4-f5 vagy f11-f12?vagy van más is?
> Van 3 hangszóró és melyik az amelyik hangosít?
> Segítségeteket köszönöm.


*Attól tartok, hogy ezt - így látatlanban - nem fogja tudni megválaszolni neked senki.
Ez elsősorban a használt lejátszó program függvénye (meg a gépé és az op.rendsze,ré) - mámint a mit, hogyan.
Pl. a VLC lejátszónál az egér görgetője (már persze, ha görgetőgombos) az automatikus hangerőszabályzó és akár az eredeti hangerő 200%-i tud hangosítani - igaz ez néha igen torzzá válhat.
De az is igaz, hogy a legtöbb gépen - főként a notebook-knál az F11-F12 a hangerő szabályzó a fényerő viszont inkább az F1-F2, de értelemszerűen ez kombinálva másik - általában a fn (funkció) billentyűzettel.
A legtöbb lejátszóprogram a beállításoknál tartalmaz egy opciót, ami többnyire kontroll/szabályzók néven előhoz egy panelt, hahol az egérrel állíthatók a paraméterek.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Május 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Attól tartok, hogy ezt - így látatlanban - nem fogja tudni megválaszolni neked senki.
> Ez elsősorban a használt lejátszó program függvénye (meg a gépé és az op.rendsze,ré) - mámint a mit, hogyan.
> Pl. a VLC lejátszónál az egér görgetője (már persze, ha görgetőgombos) az automatikus hangerőszabályzó és akár az eredeti hangerő 200%-i tud hangosítani - igaz ez néha igen torzzá válhat.
> De az is igaz, hogy a legtöbb gépen - főként a notebook-knál az F11-F12 a hangerő szabályzó a fényerő viszont inkább az F1-F2, de értelemszerűen ez kombinálva másik - általában a fn (funkció) billentyűzettel.
> A legtöbb lejátszóprogram a beállításoknál tartalmaz egy opciót, ami többnyire kontroll/szabályzók néven előhoz egy panelt, hahol az egérrel állíthatók a paraméterek.*




Köszönöm Flamingo,valóban van egy hangerőszabályozó panel,bocs arról el is feledkeztem.


----------



## Georgina1978 (2015 Június 6)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. "**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**" a Tetszik gombra kattintás után sem jelenik meg a tartalom, annak ellenére, hogy megvan a kellő számú hozzászólásom. Mit csinálok rosszul? Segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 7)

Georgina1978 írta:


> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. "**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**" a Tetszik gombra kattintás után sem jelenik meg a tartalom, annak ellenére, hogy megvan a kellő számú hozzászólásom. Mit csinálok rosszul? Segítséget előre is köszönöm!


*Jelezd a hozzászólás(oka)t, ahol nem működik a jelentő gombbal.
Akkor tudunk lépni.
Ha visszaolvasol ebben a témában pár oldalt, az okát is megtudod.*


----------



## Georgina1978 (2015 Június 7)

Kedves Flamingo! Sajnos egyiknél sem működik, már hónapok óta próbálom, azt hittem, hogy valamiért nem elérhető számomra. Tulajdonképpen amióta ezen a néven beregisztráltam, soha nem is sikerült a hozzászólások ellenére sem. Korábban Gina1978 néven voltam itt, akkor működött, de egyszer csak egyik napról a másikra a jelszavammal nem tudtam többet bejelentkezni. A CH oldal bejött, de azzal a szöveggel, hogy hibás oldal, vagy valami ilyesmi (nem a jelszavat vagy a nevet jelezte hibásnak). Akkor új névvel (a jelenlegivel) regisztráltam, és ezzel a névvel soha nem is tudtam megnézni a rejtett tartalmat. Nem ír ki semmit, csak "gondolkodik", majd sok idő elteltével befejezi, de nem történik semmi. Nagyon sajnálom, mert fantasztikus dolgok vannak itt nálatok, igazi kincses sziget, két pici gyermekemnek és magamnak is nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam már eddig is. Van valami megoldás? Megpróbálok pár hozzászólásnál jelenteni, lehetséges, hogy ha megoldódik egynél, akkor a többinél is az lesz a hiba? Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 8)

Georgina1978 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo! Sajnos egyiknél sem működik, már hónapok óta próbálom, azt hittem, hogy valamiért nem elérhető számomra. Tulajdonképpen amióta ezen a néven beregisztráltam, soha nem is sikerült a hozzászólások ellenére sem. Korábban Gina1978 néven voltam itt, akkor működött, de egyszer csak egyik napról a másikra a jelszavammal nem tudtam többet bejelentkezni. A CH oldal bejött, de azzal a szöveggel, hogy hibás oldal, vagy valami ilyesmi (nem a jelszavat vagy a nevet jelezte hibásnak). Akkor új névvel (a jelenlegivel) regisztráltam, és ezzel a névvel soha nem is tudtam megnézni a rejtett tartalmat. Nem ír ki semmit, csak "gondolkodik", majd sok idő elteltével befejezi, de nem történik semmi. Nagyon sajnálom, mert fantasztikus dolgok vannak itt nálatok, igazi kincses sziget, két pici gyermekemnek és magamnak is nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam már eddig is. Van valami megoldás? Megpróbálok pár hozzászólásnál jelenteni, lehetséges, hogy ha megoldódik egynél, akkor a többinél is az lesz a hiba? Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


*Ezt így látatlanban nehéz. De feltehetően a gépedben keresendő a hiba oka, mivel mások hozzáférnek.
Mondjuk egy kis takarítás, a sütik törlése….
Ugyanis könnyen lehet, hogy a régi névből benne maradt valami, de az sem kizárt, hogy valamit frissíteni kell a gépeden (akár magát a böngészőt)*


----------



## Georgina1978 (2015 Június 10)

Kedves Flamingo!
Köszönöm a segítséget és a tanácsot. Remélem sikerül rendbetenni a gépem, és megoldódik a probléma.
Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## P5STB (2015 Június 11)

Kedves Flamingo!

A saját hozzászólás esetleges - saját kezűleg történő - törlésére mennyi idő áll rendelkezésre ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 11)

P5STB írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> A saját hozzászólás esetleges - saját kezűleg történő - törlésére mennyi idő áll rendelkezésre ?


*24 óra, de a jelentő gombbal kérheted bármely régebbi üzeneted törlését, amit azonban csak indokolt esetben teszünk meg.*


----------



## P5STB (2015 Június 11)

[HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]


FLAMINGO írta:


> *24 óra, de a jelentő gombbal kérheted bármely régebbi üzeneted törlését, amit azonban csak indokolt esetben teszünk meg.*


Köszönöm a gyors választ! Csak azért kérdeztem, mert még volt kb. fél-egy órám a 24-ig és nem adta fel a módosítás opciót. Nem tudom, mi számít indokolt esetnek, pl. a beírás/feltöltés elérte célját/címzettjét elég-e, de nem egetverő a dolog, csak tárhelyfoglalás, ecetera... azért kösz mégegyszer


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 11)

P5STB írta:


> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****
> 
> Köszönöm a gyors választ! Csak azért kérdeztem, mert még volt kb. fél-egy órám a 24-ig és nem adta fel a módosítás opciót. Nem tudom, mi számít indokolt esetnek, pl. a beírás/feltöltés elérte célját/címzettjét elég-e, de nem egetverő a dolog, csak tárhelyfoglalás, ecetera... azért kösz mégegyszer


*No akkor még precízebben: minden megkezdett óra egésznek számít, tehát rossz esetben 23 órád van módosítani, de ennek elegendőnek kell lennie, mert az esetleges helyesírási hibákat 5-10 percen belül ki tudod javítani, ha viszont valamiért meggondolod magad és törölnéd, arra is van több mint fél napod (ha álmatlanság gyötör, akkor több is).
Indokolt eset: ha már nincs meg a csatolása, ha pl teljesített a kérés, rossz témába került….
Indokolatlan: meggondoltam maga a múlt hét óta, megijedtem, hogy mások is látják és elolvassák (aztán rám száll pl. a NAV, hogy miből telik új zélandi nyaralásra…).
A tárhely pedig a mi gondunk. Elvben 80% telítettségig nem törlünk, utána a 2 évnél régebbi csatolásokat, ha kevés, akkor az 1 évnél régebbieket is, de erre mostanság szerencsére nem volt szükség. Maguk a beírások az összes hely kb 2-2.5%-t foglalják el, a csatolások amik eszik a bájtokat.*


----------



## P5STB (2015 Június 11)

A "speedking" beteg csiga hozzád képest  Akkor hát a kutya itt van elhantolva:
"*minden megkezdett óra egésznek számít"* ; ha jól gondolom, a példámban 
említett ok az "indokolatlan" kategóriába esik. Annak pedig csak örülni tudok, hogy
nincs tárhelyprobléma. még1x köszönöm


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Július 23)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Segítséget kérek tőletek.
A napokban megjelent ez a számsor és nem lehet törölni.
Mit lehet ezekkel kezdeni?
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 23)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Segítséget kérek tőletek.
> A napokban megjelent ez a számsor és nem lehet törölni.
> Mit lehet ezekkel kezdeni?
> ...


Valamilyen komponenst (pl egy biztonsági frissítést) telepíthettél - automatikusan a Windows-hoz.
Az hozta létre. Ne foglalkozz vele, amíg van hely a merevlemezeden.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Július 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Valamilyen komponenst (pl egy biztonsági frissítést) telepíthettél - automatikusan a Windows-hoz.
> Az hozta létre. Ne foglalkozz vele, amíg van hely a merevlemezeden.



Rendben.Köszönöm Flamingo.


----------



## bárónő5 (2015 Július 26)

Ali Baba írta:


> *Kerdes*
> 
> Sziasztok!
> 
> ...


sziasztok légyszives segítsetek hogyan tudok letölteni hiába nyok tetsziket nincs link köszi


----------



## Mellon67 (2015 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Pár hete hiába próbálkozom, nem nyílnak meg a Rejtett fájlok. Változott valami, amire nem figyeltem fel? Mit tegyek? Most épp ezt a filmet szerettem volna megnézni, de hiába: *Királyi kórház (Casualty 1907 - London Hospital) 2008*

Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Augusztus 6)

Mellon67 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Pár hete hiába próbálkozom, nem nyílnak meg a Rejtett fájlok. Változott valami, amire nem figyeltem fel? Mit tegyek? Most épp ezt a filmet szerettem volna megnézni, de hiába: *Királyi kórház (Casualty 1907 - London Hospital) 2008*
> 
> Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!


*Most gondban vagy?

Pár hete vagy csak tag, ráadásul új tag a fenti egy szem üzeneteddel.

Tehát ha csak egyetlen rejtett fájlt látnál is - mi lennénk gondban, mert rosszul működik a rendszer.

Ha már a regisztrációnál nem olvastad el az egyes tagi státuszokhoz tartozó jogosultságokat, akkor legalább ebben a témában olvass vissza pár oldalt és törekedj az állandó státusz (szabályos) elérésére.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Augusztus 21)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Kérdésem:a Windows 7 Home op.rendszerhez melyik a legjobb word program?
Ami persze működik is ,mert idáig sajnos nem működik egy sem amit a neten találni.
Az op.rendszer újra lett telepítve és valami miatt nem engedi a régi fájlokat telepíteni.
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Augusztus 22)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Kérdésem:a Windows 7 Home op.rendszerhez melyik a legjobb word program?
> Ami persze működik is ,mert idáig sajnos nem működik egy sem amit a neten találni.
> Az op.rendszer újra lett telepítve és valami miatt nem engedi a régi fájlokat telepíteni.
> Segítségeteket köszönöm.


Akkor ott más lesz a gond, de ennyiből nem lehet megmondani, hogy mi.
Ha van a környezetedben egy hozzáértő, nézesd meg vele a géped.
Áthidaló megoldásként valamelyik open vagy libre office terméket javaslom megpróbálni. Ingyenes és jogtiszta.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Augusztus 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Akkor ott más lesz a gond, de ennyiből nem lehet megmondani, hogy mi.
> Ha van a környezetedben egy hozzáértő, nézesd meg vele a géped.
> Áthidaló megoldásként valamelyik open vagy libre office terméket javaslom megpróbálni. Ingyenes és jogtiszta.



Köszönöm Flamingó!
Találtam egyet 

,úgy néz ki,hogy működik.


----------



## Nóra-Flóra (2015 Szeptember 3)

Anonymous írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ugy gondoltam csinalok egy technikai forumot. Szoval hogyha van valami gond, kerdesed a gepeddel kapcsolatban akkor nyugodtan nyissal egy topicot es probalok segiteni neked  :444:
> 
> ...


http://www.multiup.org/download/692f3f9f49e84bfb4360c15dd6bf80fe/Hatnosvadnoszok__1983_.001

Kedves nagytudásu fórumlakók, hogyanlehet ezt a tip. linket letölteni?
Üdv:Nora


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Szeptember 3)

Nóra-Flóra írta:


> http://www.multiup.org/download/692f3f9f49e84bfb4360c15dd6bf80fe/Hatnosvadnoszok__1983_.001
> 
> Kedves nagytudásu fórumlakók, hogyanlehet ezt a tip. linket letölteni?
> Üdv:Nora



Úgy vélem, hogy csak akkor tudsz letölteni, ha regisztrált tag vagy és belépsz.


----------



## Nóra-Flóra (2015 Szeptember 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Úgy vélem, hogy csak akkor tudsz letölteni, ha regisztrált tag vagy és belépsz.


Kedves Flamingo én regisztrált tag vagyok és be is vagyok lépve, csak ezt aformátumot nem ismerem, de már beszéltem afeltöltővel, ujra fogja tölteni, mivel már nem élnek a linkek. Köszi:Nora


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Szeptember 28)

Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Ismét a segítségeteket kérem.
Hogyan lehet nagyobbra venni a szöveget a videókon?
Jelenleg bolhabetűk és olvashatatlanok.
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Szeptember 29)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Ismét a segítségeteket kérem.
> Hogyan lehet nagyobbra venni a szöveget a videókon?
> Jelenleg bolhabetűk és olvashatatlanok.
> Segítségeteket köszönöm.


Szia!
Ez a lejátszóprogram függvénye.
Valahol kell lennie egy beállítások/felirat vagy felirat/ beállítások menüpontnak, ahol a betűnagyság (sőt fejlettebb progik esetén a betűszín és az elhelyezés /fent, lent/ is) állítható.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Szeptember 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Szia!
> Ez a lejátszóprogram függvénye.
> Valahol kell lennie egy beállítások/felirat vagy felirat/ beállítások menüpontnak, ahol a betűnagyság (sőt fejlettebb progik esetén a betűszín és az elhelyezés /fent, lent/ is) állítható.



Ez a problémám Flamingo,mert nincs ilyen menüpont a beállításoknál.
Az bosszant a legjobban,hogy eredeti op.rendszer lett feltelepítve és rosszabbul működik mint ha egy letöltött opot használtam volna.
Köszönöm a segítséget Flamingo,talán egyszer meggondolja magát és olvasható lesz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Szeptember 29)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Ez a problémám Flamingo,mert nincs ilyen menüpont a beállításoknál.
> Az bosszant a legjobban,hogy eredeti op.rendszer lett feltelepítve és rosszabbul működik mint ha egy letöltött opot használtam volna.
> Köszönöm a segítséget Flamingo,talán egyszer meggondolja magát és olvasható lesz.


Milyen op. rendszer és lejátszó?


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Szeptember 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Milyen op. rendszer és lejátszó?



Windows 7Home és a youtuben olvashatatlanok a betűk.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Október 21)

Bocs,kedves Flamingo,megint én vagyok.
Szintén lenne egy kérdésem.
Hogyan lehet az Operan a gif-et beállítani,hogy működjön.?
Egyenlőre az IE-n működik.
Köszönöm a segítségeteket.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Október 21)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Bocs,kedves Flamingo,megint én vagyok.
> Szintén lenne egy kérdésem.
> Hogyan lehet az Operan a gif-et beállítani,hogy működjön.?
> Egyenlőre az IE-n működik.
> Köszönöm a segítségeteket.


Sajnos az Operát nem használom (elég az a 3 böngésző, ami fenn van).
De maga a kérdés sem tiszta a számomra.
Nem mozog a mozgókép?
Ha ez a gond, akkor látatlanban: valószínű, hogy a kis erőforrásigény miatt kihagyták ezt a részét a böngészőnek, de ez csak tipp-


----------



## dorotytya (2015 November 8)

Helló!

Egy rejtett tartalmat szeretnék megnyitni/letölteni, de hiába kattintok a 'Tetszikre', nem történik semmi. Valahol olvastam, hogy 20 kommentnek minimum meg kell lennie, de az is megvan, szóval nem egészen értem. Tudna valaki segíteni? Nagyon fontos! Előre is köszönöm szépen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 November 8)

dorotytya írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Egy rejtett tartalmat szeretnék megnyitni/letölteni, de hiába kattintok a 'Tetszikre', nem történik semmi. Valahol olvastam, hogy 20 kommentnek minimum meg kell lennie, de az is megvan, szóval nem egészen értem. Tudna valaki segíteni? Nagyon fontos! Előre is köszönöm szépen


*Csak ebben a témában legalább kilencszer leíram az okát - ha visszalapozol, megtalálod.*


----------



## daisy1m (2016 Január 25)

Hogyan kell úgy idézni valakitől egy fórumban, hogy a felső sorban az jelenjen meg, hogy "valaki írta" és felfele mutat egy nyíl, alatta pedig ott van az idézett szöveg?
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Január 25)

daisy1m írta:


> Hogyan kell úgy idézni valakitől egy fórumban, hogy a felső sorban az jelenjen meg, hogy "valaki írta" és felfele mutat egy nyíl, alatta pedig ott van az idézett szöveg?
> Köszönöm a segítséget!


*A beidézni kívánt hozzászólás (és egyébként az összes többi) alatt jobbra lent van egy "válasz" gomb.
Azt lenyomva a teljes hozzászólást beteszi a saját üzenetedbe.*


----------



## daisy1m (2016 Január 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A beidézni kívánt hozzászólás (és egyébként az összes többi) alatt jobbra lent van egy "válasz" gomb.*



Kedves Flamingo!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséged!
Daisy


----------



## evica12 (2016 Február 1)

Kedves Flamingo!
Eddig állandó tag voltam, már évek óta látogatom az oldalt és nagyon sok hasznos könyvet töltöttem már le (ezer köszönet érte) és most látom,hogy megváltozott a státuszom és új tag vagyok.
Mi történt?
Kérlek segíts!
Előre is köszönöm: evica12


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 1)

evica12 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Eddig állandó tag voltam, már évek óta látogatom az oldalt és nagyon sok hasznos könyvet töltöttem már le (ezer köszönet érte) és most látom,hogy megváltozott a státuszom és új tag vagyok.
> Mi történt?
> Kérlek segíts!
> Előre is köszönöm: evica12


*Az történhetett, hogy amikor beregisztráltál, valahol összeszedted a 20 hsz-t, de az most törlésre került (a 2 évnél régebbi hozzászólásokat, főként ha csatolmánya van, a helyhiány miatt kénytelen törölni az admin).
A szerver pedig amikor észlelte, hogy 20 alá csökkent a hsz-edit száma, visszaminősített új taggá.
Ezért érdemes aktívnak lenni és havonta legalább 4-5 témához (természetesen értelmesen) hozzászólni.
Javaslom a játékoknál, vagy a 20 hsz újaknak témában gyorsan összeszedni a hiányzó hsz-eket és amint 20 felé megy, a következő frissítésél már ismát állandó tagi jogokkal fogsz bírni.*


----------



## evica12 (2016 Február 1)

Kedves Flamingo!
Köszönöm a gyors választ!
Üdv.: evica12


----------



## rozsa810809 (2016 Szeptember 15)

Kedves Flamingo!
Szeretnék feltenni könyveket de csak doc. formátumban engedné(nekem a legtöbb pdf. formátumban van meg).Tudsz valami megoldással segíteni?
Előre is köszönöm : rozsa810809


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Szeptember 15)

rozsa810809 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Szeretnék feltenni könyveket de csak doc. formátumban engedné(nekem a legtöbb pdf. formátumban van meg).Tudsz valami megoldással segíteni?
> Előre is köszönöm : rozsa810809


*Szerintem van olyan irodalmi téma ahová pdf-et lehet csatolni, de előtte ellenőrizd, hogy nincs-e már fenn az az adott könyv.
Bőveb felvilágosítást a z Irodalom felelőse @ladysla tud adni. *


----------



## rozsa810809 (2016 Szeptember 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Szerintem van olyan irodalmi téma ahová pdf-et lehet csatolni, de előtte ellenőrizd, hogy nincs-e már fenn az az adott könyv.
> Bőveb felvilágosítást a z Irodalom felelőse @ladysla tud adni. *


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## tornando (2016 Szeptember 24)

rozsa810809 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Szeretnék feltenni könyveket de csak doc. formátumban engedné(nekem a legtöbb pdf. formátumban van meg).Tudsz valami megoldással segíteni?
> Előre is köszönöm : rozsa810809


katt
*Az én elektronikus könyvtáram gyöngyszemei IV.*


----------



## stormab (2016 November 20)

Kérem a regisztrációm törlését.
A segítséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Mis47 (2016 December 4)

Tisztelt Moderátor!
A "Midi nyalánkságok - saját munkák" topik eltűnt.
Mi történt?
Az eddigi linkemre kattintva ezt látom:
"A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal."
Üdv.Mis 47


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 4)

Mis47 írta:


> Tisztelt Moderátor!
> A "Midi nyalánkságok - saját munkák" topik eltűnt.
> Mi történt?
> Az eddigi linkemre kattintva ezt látom:
> ...


*Van helyette másik (zenészes) - ott minden leírva.*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 December 13)

Üdv Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Eddig a videomegosztón a saját címével el tudtam menteni videókat,most pedig azt írja ki ... videoplayback ... minden alkalommal.
Hol,mit kell megváltoztatni,hogy ujra a címével tudjam elmenteni a videókat ?.
Segítségeteket köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 18)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Üdv Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Eddig a videomegosztón a saját címével el tudtam menteni videókat,most pedig azt írja ki ... *videoplayback* ... minden alkalommal.
> Hol,mit kell megváltoztatni,hogy ujra a címével tudjam elmenteni a videókat ?.
> Segítségeteket köszönöm.


Talán próbáld meg a mentéskor átírni a videoplayback szót.
Ha sikerül - nyertél. Ha nem - csak ezen a néven ment 
A mentett fájlt Total Commanderrel vagy egyerűen a fájlmanager segítségével nevezd át, de vigyázz a kiterjesztés maradjon meg!


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 December 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Talán próbáld meg a mentéskor átírni a videoplayback szót.
> Ha sikerül - nyertél. Ha nem - csak ezen a néven ment
> A mentett fájlt Total Commanderrel vagy egyerűen a fájlmanager segítségével nevezd át, de vigyázz a kiterjesztés maradjon meg!



Igen,azt csinálom,sikerül így elmenteni .
Békés,boldog karácsonyt kívánok .


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 20)

Üdvözletem!

1.) Tessék mondani, hogyan lehet egy hosszú linkből egy szavas hivatkozást készíteni?
2.) CH Fórum listáknál, ha nem vagyok belépve, a jobb oldali menűsor, ahol a friss blogok is vannak, megnyitható, ha belépek, érzéketlen. Hogy létezik ez?

Köszönöm, én, a tanulni vágyó!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 20)

phoenyx írta:


> Üdvözletem!
> 
> 1.) Tessék mondani, hogyan lehet egy hosszú linkből egy szavas hivatkozást készíteni?



Ha itt a CH-n belül akarsz egyszavast, akkor bekopizod a kívánt linket (kijelöl +Ctrl+C), beírod a röövid szót.kijelölöd, majd rákattintasz a fekvő 8-ra (balról a hetedik a B I U… sorban).
Itt illeszted a linket (Ctrl+ V) az URL sorba, majd katt a beillesztre )lásd itt a kék sorokat).
Ha viszont azt akarod, hogy egy hosszú külső linksor helyett legyen egy rövid külső linked azt a(z adott) linkrövidítővel érheted el. pl tinyurl vagy goo.gl
ezek használata nem bonyolult, 9nmagát adja.


> 2.) CH Fórum listáknál, ha nem vagyok belépve, a jobb oldali menűsor, ahol a friss blogok is vannak, megnyitható, ha belépek, érzéketlen. Hogy létezik ez?
> 
> Köszönöm, én, a tanulni vágyó!


ezt a továbbítom a webmesternek, mert valószíbnűleg beállítási hiba.
A láthatósági jogosultságoknál lehet keveredés, de ezek állításához admin jogosultság kell.


----------



## stormwind (2016 December 26)

Külső okok miatt szeretném megszüntetni a tagságomat ha lehetséges.


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha itt a CH-n belül akarsz egyszavast, akkor bekopizod a kívánt linket (kijelöl +Ctrl+C), beírod a röövid szót.kijelölöd, majd rákattintasz a fekvő 8-ra (balról a hetedik a B I U… sorban).
> Itt illeszted a linket (Ctrl+ V) az URL sorba, majd katt a beillesztre )lásd itt a kék sorokat).
> Ha viszont azt akarod, hogy egy hosszú külső linksor helyett legyen egy rövid külső linked azt a(z adott) linkrövidítővel érheted el. pl tinyurl vagy goo.gl
> ezek használata nem bonyolult, 9nmagát adja.
> ...


Köszönöm válaszod!

A 2.) szerinti továbbra is fennáll, sőt, a napokban még megtehettem, most itt már nem engedte kijelölnöm úgy a mondatot válaszodból, hogy csak azt idézzem be válaszomba; tudod, kijelölésnél meg szokott jelenni a "*Beidéz/Válasz*" már az sem jelenik nálam meg...
Lehet, ez a virgács a Mikulástól, nem tudom, mi rosszat tettem.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 December 27)

phoenyx írta:


> Köszönöm válaszod!
> 
> A 2.) szerinti továbbra is fennáll, sőt, a napokban még megtehettem, most itt már nem engedte kijelölnöm úgy a mondatot válaszodból, hogy csak azt idézzem be válaszomba; tudod, kijelölésnél meg szokott jelenni a "*Beidéz/Válasz*" már az sem jelenik nálam meg...
> Lehet, ez a virgács a Mikulástól, nem tudom, mi rosszat tettem.



Szia!

Sütik törlése? Esetleg előzmények is? Vagy simán gép kitakarítása CCleaner segítségével, és gépet újraindít. Nekem szokott segíteni hasonló problémáknál.


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Sütik törlése? Esetleg előzmények is? Vagy simán gép kitakarítása CCleaner segítségével, és gépet újraindít. Nekem szokott segíteni hasonló problémáknál.


Köszönöm, ez nem segít, minden alkalommal megteszem a cookiek és előzmènyek törlését, ha befejeztem a tevékenységet a neten, és kikapcsolom az asztali gépet. Másnap, v x napon újra bekapcsolom, bejelentkezek ide, a CH-ra és ez fogad...


----------



## tornando (2017 Február 1)

phoenyx írta:


> 2.) CH Fórum listáknál, ha nem vagyok belépve, a jobb oldali menűsor, ahol a friss blogok is vannak, megnyitható, ha belépek, érzéketlen. Hogy létezik ez?


Idő húzó kérdés: ez még fennáll?
Érdekes hisz azok egyszerű hivatkozások(link)
Elmondom én mit tennék a hibakeresés során:

próbára elmennék egy idegen gépre.(ezzel leválasztottam a saját gépem problémáját)
Ha ott jó: megnézném milyen böngésző van(ha nem jó akkor is)Az is következtetés
Ha másutt jó, kezdődhet a saját gép tanulmányozása.Az eltérésre figyelnék.
Ami azonnal észrevehetőek lesznek: operációs rendszer, böngésző,szolgáltató,stb.
Innen már szűkül a gond, de még messze a megoldás!!


----------



## Alex von Palota (2017 Március 21)

tornando írta:


> Technikai téma?
> Jó helyen járok.
> Máris nézzük mire jutok.
> 1. Kérdésem: * Használ valaki a CH-s tagok közül, Mipony letörlésvezérlőt?*




Üdv, ismeretlenül is!

Nálam is disznólkodik egyes data.hu linkeknél (csak nem értem, melyiknél és miért) , akkor az segít, hogy átmegyek a link hozzáadása menüre és ott a Linkek felismerése és beillesztésére nyomok a linkek bemásolása után. Elég sok várakozás után menni szokott. Ezután nem lehet újra ezt megcsinálni, csak a Kijelöltek letöltése megnyomása után kiürített listával. 
Remélem Nálad is ez a probléma
üdv
Alex von P.


----------



## Alex von Palota (2017 Március 21)

Alex von Palota írta:


> Üdv, ismeretlenül is!
> 
> Nálam is disznólkodik egyes data.hu linkeknél (csak nem értem, melyiknél és miért) , akkor az segít, hogy átmegyek a link hozzáadása menüre és ott a Linkek felismerése és beillesztésére nyomok a linkek bemásolása után. Elég sok várakozás után menni szokott. Ezután nem lehet újra ezt megcsinálni, csak a Kijelöltek letöltése megnyomása után kiürített listával.
> Remélem Nálad is ez a probléma
> ...



PS
Úgy látom, a mipony nem kedveli a https://-sel kezdődő linkeket. Esetleg ezeket egy sima text editorbe átmásolva, és az s-eket kiírtva már be lehetne másolni. Legközelebb kipróbálom


----------



## tornando (2017 Március 22)

Alex von Palota írta:


> PS
> Úgy látom, a mipony nem kedveli a https://-sel kezdődő linkeket. Esetleg ezeket egy sima text editorbe átmásolva, és az s-eket kiírtva már be lehetne másolni. Legközelebb kipróbálom


Egy következtetésre jutottunk-Csak ez így* sánta megoldás.*
Nem a mi dolgunk lenne hanem a *Mipony-é *
Hogy felkészítse a data megváltozott URL címeket is felismerje.
Én már alkalmazom egy ideje a https csere http-re.
Így működik de kellemetlen,hiba.


----------



## Leximexi (2017 Március 24)

Hol lehet a hiba?
Többször előfordult már, hogy beléptem a CH-ra, és a következő kattintáskor már ismét be kellett jelentkeznem.
Az utóbbi percekben is ez történt. Eddig nem figyeltem, a kép tanúsága szerint most jelen vagyok a tagok között,de be is kellene jelentkeznem.
Megköszönöm, ha valaki felvilágosít,hogy mi lehet a jelenség hátterében.
Tisztelettel megköszönöm a segítséget.
További szép napot mindenkinek.
Mexi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Március 24)

Leximexi írta:


> Hol lehet a hiba?
> Többször előfordult már, hogy beléptem a CH-ra, és a következő kattintáskor már ismét be kellett jelentkeznem.
> Az utóbbi percekben is ez történt. Eddig nem figyeltem, a kép tanúsága szerint most jelen vagyok a tagok között,de be is kellene jelentkeznem.
> Megköszönöm, ha valaki felvilágosít,hogy mi lehet a jelenség hátterében.
> ...


*Mielőtt belépsz, pipáld ki az állandóra legyek bejelentkezve négyzetet!*


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 3)

Alex von Palota írta:


> PS
> Úgy látom, a mipony nem kedveli a https://-sel kezdődő linkeket. Esetleg ezeket egy sima text editorbe átmásolva, és az s-eket kiírtva már be lehetne másolni. Legközelebb kipróbálom





tornando írta:


> Egy következtetésre jutottunk-Csak ez így* sánta megoldás.*
> Nem a mi dolgunk lenne hanem a *Mipony-é *
> Hogy felkészítse a data megváltozott URL címeket is felismerje.
> Én már alkalmazom egy ideje a https csere http-re.
> Így működik de kellemetlen,hiba.


Közérdekű.
A Mipony frissítette a link felismerését már felismeri a data.hu https formátumot.


----------



## Bridgeee (2017 Június 23)

Sziasztok! Sajnos már néhány éve nem vagyok aktív a fórumon. Nemrég léptem be újra, és sehol sem találom a legfrissebb e-book topikot. Mi az oka ennek? Megszűnt?


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Június 23)

Bridgeee írta:


> Sziasztok! Sajnos már néhány éve nem vagyok aktív a fórumon. Nemrég léptem be újra, és sehol sem találom a legfrissebb e-book topikot. Mi az oka ennek? Megszűnt?


Szia!
Nem szűnt meg, és ha jól látom jó helyen nézelődsz. Legalábbis negyedórával ezelőtt ott keresgéltél.


----------



## Bridgeee (2017 Június 23)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Nem szűnt meg, és ha jól látom jó helyen nézelődsz. Legalábbis negyedórával ezelőtt ott keresgéltél.



Így van, de csak az E-book VII. topikot találtam, amiben 2014-es az utolsó hozzászólás. Most találtam olyan információt is, hogy a VIII. topikhoz hozzáférést kértek Melittától, amire azt válaszolta, hogy "állandó tag vagy". Én is állandó tag vagyok, mégsem látok ezek szerint minden topikot.
Ha hozzáfárást kell kérni, megtehetem itt is, vagy jobb, ha megkeresem Melittát priviben?


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Június 23)

Bridgeee írta:


> Így van, de csak az E-book VII. topikot találtam, amiben 2014-es az utolsó hozzászólás. Most találtam olyan információt is, hogy a VIII. topikhoz hozzáférést kértek Melittától, amire azt válaszolta, hogy "állandó tag vagy". Én is állandó tag vagyok, mégsem látok ezek szerint minden topikot.
> Ha hozzáfárást kell kérni, megtehetem itt is, vagy jobb, ha megkeresem Melittát priviben?



Írok privit!


----------



## Bridgeee (2017 Június 23)

Beka Holt írta:


> Írok privit!



Köszönöm


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

Kérdéssel és javaslattal jöttem
A kérdés most a fő hangsúly
Előbb az ügy *tárgya*: E-mail értesítők a CH-tól
A* jelenség közlés:* kb pár hónapja nem jön e-mail értesítő a CH-tól
A beállításaimon nem változtattam
Spamban nincs
Most a* kérdés* mindenkitől:
Az válaszoljon aki az elmúlt 2 hétben is kapott e-mail értesítést a bármiről a CH-tól
Mindegy hogy feliratkozott témáról vagy privát levélről.
*Egyszerűen a CH levélküldés működésének tényét fogom belőle megtudni.

----------------------*
Most az jón, hogy javaslatot tegyek a CH beállításoknál egy plusz működésre
A funkció nem egyedülálló
Van az e-mailcím beállítási opció.
Ezt amikor beírom.Küldjön egy megerősítést kérő.
Vagy sima értesítő e-mail-t: Sikeresen megváltoztattad az e-mail címedet.
Ez egy jó tesztelési pont a működésre
Például most itt a kérdéses problémám
Megváltoztatnám az e-mail-címemet rögtön tudnám hogy működik-e a rendszer
Így most ezt külön kérdésben kellett feltennem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 28)

tornando írta:


> Kérdéssel és javaslattal jöttem
> A kérdés most a fő hangsúly
> Előbb az ügy *tárgya*: E-mail értesítők a CH-tól
> A* jelenség közlés:* kb pár hónapja nem jön e-mail értesítő a CH-tól
> ...


Priviről sem küld értesítést? Arról kelllene. 
A követett témák esetén lehetséges, hogy egy szerverfrisítés során valamilyen paramétert még nem állított be a webmester, ezért maradtak el az általad követett témákról az értesítés..


> Most a* kérdés* mindenkitől:
> Az válaszoljon aki az elmúlt 2 hétben is kapott e-mail értesítést a bármiről a CH-tól
> Mindegy hogy feliratkozott témáról vagy privát levélről.
> *Egyszerűen a CH levélküldés működésének tényét fogom belőle megtudni.
> ...


Próbáld ki és jelezd az eredményét!


----------



## keki82 (2018 Február 2)

Sziasztok!

Lehet, hogy nem jó helyre írok, de ha tudtok segítsetek!
Vásároltam egy heinner hmw-23ds mikrohullámú sütőt. Működik meg minden, csak egyszerűen nem tudok rájönni, hogyan kell kiolvasztani vele pl. egy húst.
Az útmutatóban említést de róla, de az eszközön nincs olyan gomb.

Köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Február 2)

Pogány Bettina írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretném magam törölni innen. Mi a teendőm?
> Köszönöm.


Szia!

Elég ennyi, szólok az adminnak, törölni csak Ő tud.


----------



## pirkó55 (2018 Április 15)

*Kedves Kormányos !

Szeretném megtudni mi az oka, hogy egyik pillanatban betudok lépni, a másikban nem.
Kb. 1 hete érzékelhető a jelenség.
Előre is köszönöm a választ, Bízom benne, hogy betudok lépni és eltudom olvasni.
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Április 16)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Kedves Kormányos !
> 
> Szeretném megtudni mi az oka, hogy egyik pillanatban betudok lépni, a másikban nem.
> Kb. 1 hete érzékelhető a jelenség.*


*Ennek nagyjából ezer oka lehet.
Mivel más nem jelzett ilyen gondot, nagy a valószínűsége, hogy nálad van gond.
Lehet, hogy valami frissült a gépeden (akár maga a Windows vagy a böngésző) és összeakadnak a programok.
Javaslom lépj ki a CH-ból, töröld a sütiket és indítsd újra a géped, majd lépj be a CH-ba.
Ez az esetek 65-75%-ban gyógyír a problémákra. *


> *Előre is köszönöm a választ, Bízom benne, hogy betudok lépni és eltudom olvasni.*


*Ha nem tudnál belépni, akkor is láthatod ezt az üzenetet, csak nem tudsz rá válaszolni.*


----------



## daisy1m (2018 Április 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ennek nagyjából ezer oka lehet.
> Mivel más nem jelzett ilyen gondot, nagy a valószínűsége, hogy nálad van gond.*



Kedves FLAMINGO!

Azért jöttem erre az oldalra, hogy segítséget kérjek. Itt látom, hogy az utolsó üzenet pont olyan problémáról szól, ami nálam is jelentkezett. Kb. 2 napja sokszor nem tudok belépni a CH-ra, helyette ezt a hibaüzenetet kapom:
"Your account has temporarily been locked due to failed login attempts."
Ilyenkor segít, ha várok 10-30 percet a következő próbálkozásig, de ha túl korán próbálkozom, akkor elölről kezdődik a várakozási idő.
A gépemen Linux operációs rendszer van. Az biztos, hogy legalább egy hete nem frissült a Firefox (azt használom), és új kernelt sem kaptam mostanában.
A jelszó begépelésére nagyon figyelek mióta ez a probléma van, nem hiszem hogy ennyire gyakran elrontanám.

Előre is köszönöm a segítséged!
Üdv,
Daisy


----------



## daisy1m (2018 Április 16)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Kedves Kormányos !
> 
> Szeretném megtudni mi az oka, hogy egyik pillanatban betudok lépni, a másikban nem.
> Kb. 1 hete érzékelhető a jelenség.
> Előre is köszönöm a választ, Bízom benne, hogy betudok lépni és eltudom olvasni.*


Nálam is ez a probléma, lásd az előző hozzászólásomat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Április 18)

*Ha jól tudom a webmester a CH-n is beállította, hogy x elrontott jelszó esetén y időre letilt a rendszer.
De hogy ez hány rontás és mennyi idő nem tudom. (Én szinte sosem lépek ki a CH oldaláról és be van pipálva az állandóra bejelentkezve is. Igaz én néha negyedóránként nézem az oldalt, mivel sok üzenetet kapok és van háttértennivaló, nem kevés.)
Arra tippelek, valamilyen okból a csatlakozási pont zajos/túlterhelt/... így előfordulhat bithiba, amit a szerver hibás jelszóként értelmezhet. Ezt talán nagyobb sávszélességgel lehetne korrigálni, de az jelentős plusz költség és a tulajnak sajnos nincs rá kerete (azoknak az új tagoknak, akik esetleg nem tudnák, a CanadaHun-t egy magánszemély üzemelteti saját költségén és a CH csak a tagok számára ingyenes. A szervergép bérlése, a szoftver folyamatos karbantartás,... mind-mind pénzbe kerül.)
LEhet, hogy a szerverszoftverhez kiadtak valami frissítést és az okozza a gondot. A webmester meg fogja nézni, amikor sort tud rá keríteni.
Addig sajnos csak a türelmet tudom kérni.*


daisy1m írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO!
> 
> Azért jöttem erre az oldalra, hogy segítséget kérjek. Itt látom, hogy az utolsó üzenet pont olyan problémáról szól, ami nálam is jelentkezett. Kb. 2 napja sokszor nem tudok belépni a CH-ra, helyette ezt a hibaüzenetet kapom:
> "Your account has temporarily been locked due to failed login attempts."
> ...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2018 Május 10)

Kedves FLAMINGO és ch társak.
Segítséget kérek!
Milyen letöltési program kell a dailymotion videók letöltéséhez?
Csak egy videót szeretnék letölteni mivel más videócsatornán nem található.(A REED család)
Ami a neten található azzal nem boldogulok.
A segítséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Leximexi (2018 Május 10)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO és ch társak.
> Segítséget kérek!
> Milyen letöltési program kell a dailymotion videók letöltéséhez?
> Csak egy videót szeretnék letölteni mivel más videócsatornán nem található.(A REED család)
> ...


Privi ment.


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

Sziasztok!

Már régen jártam az oldalon és találtam változást. Régen volt e-bok fórum. Ez teljesen eltűnt? Már nem is lehet letölteni őket? Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 17)

Bpildi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Már régen jártam az oldalon és találtam változást. Régen volt e-bok fórum. Ez teljesen eltűnt? Már nem is lehet letölteni őket? Köszönöm a választ!


Szia!

Pár hete regisztráltál, mit jelent az hogy rég jártál erre? Már októberben sem láthattad az e-book fórumot!
Gyűjts össze minimum 20 hozzászólást, és ha megkapod az állandó tagságot megtalálod amit keresel.
Hozzászólásgyűjtés akár itt is lehetséges - https://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-3786


----------



## Bpildi (2018 November 17)

Már nagyon régóta tag voltam, de elfelejtetem a jelszavam, nem akart beengedni, így újként regisztráltam. Köszönöm a választ, megvan a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 November 17)

Bpildi írta:


> Már nagyon régóta tag voltam, de elfelejtetem a jelszavam, nem akart beengedni, így újként regisztráltam. Köszönöm a választ, megvan a 20 hozzászólás.


*Van ám jelszóemlékeztető is (de, ha nem, az adminhoz is fordulhatsz.*


----------



## csoroge (2018 December 29)

Sziasztok!
Segitségetekre lenne szükségem film feltöltéssel kapcsolatban. Nemrég próbálkoztam vele több kevesebb sikerrel.A probléma az ,hogy a linkek nem rejtetten jelentek meg és ezt szerettem volna utólag korrigálni úgy , hogy a linkeket kijelöltem és a HIDE gombal rejtetté változtattam.Ez sikerült is, rejtetté vált,viszont nem jelent meg a "tetszik" gomb.Mit csináltam rosszul?A film egyébként a Magyar filmek III kategóriában a 98-dik.
Előre is köszönöm .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 29)

csoroge írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segitségetekre lenne szükségem film feltöltéssel kapcsolatban. Nemrég próbálkoztam vele több kevesebb sikerrel.A probléma az ,hogy a linkek nem rejtetten jelentek meg és ezt szerettem volna utólag korrigálni úgy , hogy a linkeket kijelöltem és a HIDE gombal rejtetté változtattam.Ez sikerült is, rejtetté vált,viszont nem jelent meg a "tetszik" gomb.Mit csináltam rosszul?A film egyébként a Magyar filmek III kategóriában a 98-dik.
> Előre is köszönöm .


*Először is, javaslom a *
*Ha először jársz erre - néhány jótanács:*
*téma elolvasását.*
*Ebből egyrészt megtudhatod, hogy melyik témába mi való, másrészt, hogy nem a hide, hanem a htnx tagokat kell használni.*
*Amit furcsállok, hogy a saját rejtett üzeneted nem látod (hacsak nem regisztráltál más néven is, ami mondjuk szabályzatellenes, de ez most lényegtelen).*
*A saját hozzászólásaid ugyanis automatikusan látnod kell és nyilván nem szükséges teszikelni, hisz te írtad (ezért nem is látsz tetszik gombot a saját üzeneteid alatt).*
*Talán arra is fel kell hívnom a figyelmed, hogy a saját üzeneteid csak egy napig módosíthatod vagy törölheted. Ha nem teszed, de szabálytalanok, figyelmeztetés nélkül törlésre kerülnek. (A hozzászólásod most az egyszer kijavítottam, de erre nincs ideje a modiknak, ezt mintaként használhatod.)*


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Amit furcsállok, hogy a saját rejtett üzeneted nem látod


Nos ez pont ilyen pedig
A sajátot nem lehet látni.Mármint a linkjeimet pl. *#453 *
De mindenütt úgy viselkedik
Csak akkor amikor még friss üzenet
Később ezt írja:
**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**
És nincs tetszik hisz saját
Bizony logikátlanul viselkedik:


FLAMINGO írta:


> A saját hozzászólásaid ugyanis automatikusan látnod kell és nyilván nem szükséges teszikelni, hisz te írtad (ezért nem is látsz tetszik gombot a saját üzeneteid alatt).


----------



## LRJudit (2019 Január 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Először is, javaslom a *
> *Ha először jársz erre - néhány jótanács:*
> *téma elolvasását.*
> *Ebből egyrészt megtudhatod, hogy melyik témába mi való, másrészt, hogy nem a hide, hanem a htnx tagokat kell használni.*
> ...


Az a helyzet, hogy 24 óra után nem látja senki a saját rejtett üzenetét. Volt olyan, hogy mástól kértem, hogy írja meg mit írtam, mert nekem is szükségem lett volna rá. Többen jelezték már ezt a jelenséget.


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 20)

LRJudit írta:


> Az a helyzet, hogy 24 óra után nem látja senki a saját rejtett üzenetét. Volt olyan, hogy mástól kértem, hogy írja meg mit írtam, mert nekem is szükségem lett volna rá. Többen jelezték már ezt a jelenséget.


Precízebben megfigyelted mint én.Szóval 24 óra(én nem írtam órát) után csak akkor látnám saját rejtett linkjeimet ha magamnak meg lennék képes köszönni.
Ami értelmetlen is és gomb sincs rá


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Január 20)

LRJudit írta:


> Az a helyzet, hogy 24 óra után nem látja senki a saját rejtett üzenetét. Volt olyan, hogy mástól kértem, hogy írja meg mit írtam, mert nekem is szükségem lett volna rá. Többen jelezték már ezt a jelenséget.


A saját hozzászólásokban a rendszer ignorálja a hide tagokat - ezért is nincs tetszik gomb alattuk.
Ha ennek ellenére nem látszana, akkor a rendszer idegen üzenetnek találja mert pl. más néven is használja valaki az adott gépet.
Ilyenkor általában az segít, ha kilépsz az oldalról, törlöd a sütiket (esetleg a temp fájlokat is) és újraindítod a gépet.


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A saját hozzászólásokban a rendszer ignorálja a hide tagokat - ezért is nincs tetszik gomb alattuk.
> Ha ennek ellenére nem látszana, akkor a rendszer idegen üzenetnek találja mert pl. más néven is használja valaki az adott gépet.
> Ilyenkor általában az segít, ha kilépsz az oldalról, törlöd a sütiket (esetleg a temp fájlokat is) és újraindítod a gépet.


Én ezt nagyon elhiszem
De mi volna ha saját üzenetként *úgy ismerné fel* hogy ne csak ignorálja és ne jelenítse meg a hide tagokat.Ennél jobban kell működjön
Mert valójában felismeri hisz nem teszi oda a köszönet gombot.
Még tökéletesebb lenne ha a linkeket is kinyitná rejtettről automatikusan hisz félig jól működik.
Félig ugye?
Az a *fele jó*: nincs köszönöm gomb
Az a *fele rossz*: nem nyitja fel. (pedig azonosít és mégse nyit)
Van tovább remélem
Azokat a sütiket törölhetné automatikusan (pl lejárnának)
Az a Goyo lenne képes jobbá tenni


----------



## LRJudit (2019 Január 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A saját hozzászólásokban a rendszer ignorálja a hide tagokat - ezért is nincs tetszik gomb alattuk.
> Ha ennek ellenére nem látszana, akkor a rendszer idegen üzenetnek találja mert pl. más néven is használja valaki az adott gépet.
> Ilyenkor általában az segít, ha kilépsz az oldalról, törlöd a sütiket (esetleg a temp fájlokat is) és újraindítod a gépet.


Végigcsináltam mindent, amit javasoltál. Így már bátran iderakom a képet, ami fogad.
A gépet kizárólag én használom. Értem, hogy úgy kéne működnie ahogy írod, de nem úgy működik. És nem csak nálam.


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 22)

Miért nem a Ch törli a sütiket? mikor már nem kell?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Január 22)

tornando írta:


> Miért nem a Ch törli a sütiket? mikor már nem kell?


Miből is tudhatná a CH, hogy már nem kell?
A kilépés nem egyenlő a süti szükségtelenné válásával


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Miből is tudhatná a CH, hogy már nem kell?
> A kilépés nem egyenlő a süti szükségtelenné válásával


Akkor mondhatom úgy is figyelje és kezelje jobban azt a problémát amit leírt LRJudit
A sütiken keresztül
A sütiket meg te írtad
*Én meg leírtam félig látja el dolgát a süti felismeri hogy te írtad nem teszi ki köszönömöt(remek eddig)
de a linkedet fel kellene nyitni*
Ezt csináljátok meg


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 22)

LRJudit írta:


> Az a helyzet, hogy 24 óra után nem látja senki a saját rejtett üzenetét. Volt olyan, hogy mástól kértem, hogy írja meg mit írtam, mert nekem is szükségem lett volna rá. Többen jelezték már ezt a jelenséget.


Igen ez az


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A kilépés nem egyenlő a süti szükségtelenné válásával


Én azt írtam törölje azt a sütit ami azt nézi kinek az üzenete
Illetve tegyen eggyel többet műveletet* ne csak a köszönömöt ne tegye ki*
Hanem nyissa fel a rejtett linket hisz én üzenetem
Ennyi az egész.
Ennek kitalálása nem a felhasználók dolga de a tiéd sem
A megoldás szerinted: törölgessük mi a sütiket
Holott Judit megírta egyedül használja
Mégis csak be kell látnod nem klappol valami
működjön jobban a süti ezt csinálja meg a fórum-gépesz


----------



## LRJudit (2019 Január 30)

Az szándékos, hogy az aktív topikokban az összes link feloldott, még akkor is, ha nem vagyok bejelentkezve?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Január 30)

LRJudit írta:


> Az szándékos, hogy az aktív topikokban az összes link feloldott, még akkor is, ha nem vagyok bejelentkezve?


*Nem szándékos. Érkezhetett egy frissítés, ami miatt be kell szabályozni egy csomó paramétert.*
*Ha a webmester odaér - beállítja.*
*Addig így használhatjuk a CH-t.*


----------



## Boogie82 (2019 Április 9)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy meg tudom e változtatni a belépésem módját? Eddig Google+ léptem be, viszont szeretnék áttérni inkább az e-mail+jelszóra. Próbáltam rákeresni a fórumban, meg a súgóban, de nem találtam ilyen leírást. Előre is köszi ha valaki tud segíteni


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Április 9)

Boogie82 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy meg tudom e változtatni a belépésem módját? Eddig Google+ léptem be, viszont szeretnék áttérni inkább az e-mail+jelszóra. Próbáltam rákeresni a fórumban, meg a súgóban, de nem találtam ilyen leírást. Előre is köszi ha valaki tud segíteni


* A főoldalon ott a (nick)név+ jelszavas belépés.*


----------



## iza27 (2020 Március 26)

Sziasztok!
Talán furán fog hangzani, de nem találom a "keresés" fülecskét az oldalon.
Valaki tud segiteni?
Köszi


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 26)

iza27 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Talán furán fog hangzani, de nem találom a "keresés" fülecskét az oldalon.
> Valaki tud segiteni?
> Köszi


Szia! 
Itt találsz róla infót - https://canadahun.com/temak/problémád-van-a-fórum-kezelésével-Írd-ide.6683/page-239


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 28)

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy hányan fogják még a kereső funkciót hiányolni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy hányan fogják még a kereső funkciót hiányolni?


Még számíthatsz néhány százra, csak vigyázz mit válaszolsz, mert kikérik maguknak egyesek ha gúnyolódásnak érzik a választ! Mondjuk elnézést nem kérnek ha rossz helyre írnak!


----------



## daisy1m (2020 November 16)

Amikor a fórumok között lépegetek, időnkét elfelejti a CH, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Ez tipikusan akkor töténik, ha a "Tanulás" fórumra lépek be. Régóta van ez a probléma, régebben az "Irodalom" fórumra való váltáskor is sokszor ez történt. Aztán, ha továbblépek más fórumokra, megint érzékeli a program, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Nagyon nem zavar ez a jelenség, de most épül az új rendszer, és lehet, hogy valami hiba maradt a háttérben még régről. Ha tudtok valami módszert adni arra, hogy ezt elkerüljem, azért megköszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 17)

daisy1m írta:


> Amikor a fórumok között lépegetek, időnkét elfelejti a CH, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Ez tipikusan akkor töténik, ha a "Tanulás" fórumra lépek be. Régóta van ez a probléma, régebben az "Irodalom" fórumra való váltáskor is sokszor ez történt. Aztán, ha továbblépek más fórumokra, megint érzékeli a program, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Nagyon nem zavar ez a jelenség, de most épül az új rendszer, és lehet, hogy valami hiba maradt a háttérben még régről. Ha tudtok valami módszert adni arra, hogy ezt elkerüljem, azért megköszönöm.


Sajnos ez a hiba "helyben orvosolandó", azaz a te gépedbenvan valami, ami miatt elfelejt belépve maradni. De, hogy mi okozza, ezt csak ott, egy hozzáértő tudná felfedezni (valami valamivel összeakad).
Általános tipp, a böngészö és az op. rendszer legfrissebb változatának használata és a cache/sütik törlése, majd újraindítás és a maradjon belépve pipa beixelése.


----------



## daisy1m (2020 November 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Általános tipp, a böngészö és az op. rendszer legfrissebb változatának használata és a cache/sütik törlése, majd újraindítás és a maradjon belépve pipa beixelése.


Megmondanád, hogy hol találom a "maradjon belépve" helyet, amit bejelölhetek?


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

daisy1m írta:


> Megmondanád, hogy hol találom a "maradjon belépve" helyet, amit bejelölhetek?


Van egy tippem próbáld ki.
Ott a pipa lehetőség* megjegyez*
Az alábbi kép a bejelentkezéskor készült:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 17)

daisy1m írta:


> Megmondanád, hogy hol találom a "maradjon belépve" helyet, amit bejelölhetek?


Ahogy tornandoírta az előzőhsz-ben, a megjegyez gombot kipipálva - elvben, ha ki is lépne a géped a CH-ból -, automatikusan vissza kellene lépnie.
(A logika szerint a szerver és a géped böngészője állandóan kommunikál, mint a mobilod a legközelebbi átjátszótoronnyal, ha be vagy lépve. Ha a géped kikapcsoltad, de a CH-ból nem léptél ki, a szerver kiléptet x idő múlva, hogy ne terhelje őt. Ha bekacsoltad a géped és beléptél a böngésződdel a CH-ba, a megjegyez hatására automatikusan beléptet a gépeden mentett adataiddal /sütik/. Ha ez az x idő valami miatt nem megfelelő, akkor jön a gubanc. Megjegyzem ezt az időt nem tudod állítani, pontosabban nagy hozzáértés nélkül nem megy.)


----------



## daisy1m (2020 November 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ahogy tornandoírta az előzőhsz-ben, a megjegyez gombot kipipálva - elvben, ha ki is lépne a géped a CH-ból -, automatikusan vissza kellene lépnie.
> (A logika szerint a szerver és a géped böngészője állandóan kommunikál, mint a mobilod a legközelebbi átjátszótoronnyal, ha be vagy lépve. Ha a géped kikapcsoltad, de a CH-ból nem léptél ki, a szerver kiléptet x idő múlva, hogy ne terhelje őt. Ha bekacsoltad a géped és beléptél a böngésződdel a CH-ba, a megjegyez hatására automatikusan beléptet a gépeden mentett adataiddal /sütik/. Ha ez az x idő valami miatt nem megfelelő, akkor jön a gubanc. Megjegyzem ezt az időt nem tudod állítani, pontosabban nagy hozzáértés nélkül nem megy.)


A "Megjegyez" box mindig be van pipálva, de ezek szerint ez nem segít. Mindegy, mert az újra belépés néhány fórumba nem annyira kellemetlen, mint amennyire kellemes a CH léte (köszönet mindenkinek, aki bármiben segíti a CH-t!). Még egy kérdésem lenne. A régebbi verzióban a témák előtt megjelent egy kis kör (pont), amire ha rákattintottam, eleve a nekem új üzenetekre ugrott a program. Most ezt a pontot (kört) nem látom. Ez is az én gépem problémája? Vagy most más a rendszer?


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

daisy1m írta:


> A "Megjegyez" box mindig be van pipálva, de ezek szerint ez nem segít.


Mondok másikat ugyanarra de már a te válaszodra kibővítve.
Ott kezdődik a dolog hogy mind a két leírásom opció a sütikre hat.
Ha a sütik megjegyezettsége eltűnik.Erre megoldás
Akkor az természetes viselkedés is lehet:A sütik eltűnése.

1. mint írtam a pipa(Ez a CH-felé közli kérted a megjegyez sütit)
Ezt böngésződ meg is kapja*.Eddig tökéletes, de csak alapfeltétel*

2. a sütik érvényességét (lejártságát) több minden törölheti.Vagy átállítja
Ezt a böngészőben kell (lehet) beállítani
Erre a 2.-ra csak Firefox esetén tudok képet mutatni
Ha ez a kép alapján odatalálsz jó:




Kezdd a legfelsővel mi a* sütik blokkolását állítja be webhelyekről.Általános csoportosítás*
Vagy vedd ki a blokkolásból a pipát
---------------------------
Aztán ha ugyanott keresgélve lejjebb mész
Találsz olyat:* Sütik és oldaladatok törlése a Firefox bezárásakor.
Innen is vedd ki kísérletre.Bár ez csak bezáráskor törli Őket*
Nekem úgy van beállítva törölje a sütiket böngésző bezáráskor,
De a kivételekhez hozzáadtam a canadahun.com-t






Még az volna hátra hogy mikor járjanak le a sütik.De ezt ebben a Firefox verzióban nem találom.
Emlékszem volt olyan egy munkamenetre engedélyezve.
Ez okozott olyan kellemetlenséget hogy fórum(téma) váltáskor kidobott


daisy1m írta:


> Amikor a fórumok között lépegetek, időnkét elfelejti a CH, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 17)

daisy1m írta:


> A "Megjegyez" box mindig be van pipálva, de ezek szerint ez nem segít.


Még van még 1
Erre is ügyelj.
*Állítsd ugyanígy mivel nálam minden süti jól van beállítva*


----------



## deciso (2020 November 19)

Mivel lehetne az előző szoftverhez hasonlítva megcsinálni egy-két funkciót?
pl jön az értesítés a kis-csengő jelnél legördül(felugrik) értesítések megnevezéssel.
Itt jól működik az (Új)hozzászólás mint link.
De nem jól működik a "reagált a hozzászólásodra".
Egyelőre csak a köszönöm jelet látom, de nem linkként visz oda ahol történt.
Az előző szoftver az értesítéseinél oda vitt amiről megkaptam az értesítést.
Volt megemlített-téged,beidézett-téged, értesítés lehetőség



Ennek van egy kibővített változata is a kapott reakcióknál





Itt már látok linkként témacímet.A "reagált hozzászólásodra"
De ez se az üzenethez visz.
*Ez egyértelmű romlás szememben.
Olyan jól pontosan működött az előző*
Ha azt is Goyo csinálta ennél is képes lesz.
Gondolom csak idő kell.
Addig pedig egy reakció erre a bejelentésre.: olvastam kerül rá sor alkalomadtán


----------



## daisy1m (2020 November 26)

daisy1m írta:


> Amikor a fórumok között lépegetek, időnkét elfelejti a CH, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Ez tipikusan akkor töténik, ha a "Tanulás" fórumra lépek be. Régóta van ez a probléma, régebben az "Irodalom" fórumra való váltáskor is sokszor ez történt. Aztán, ha továbblépek más fórumokra, megint érzékeli a program, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve.



Azt hiszem, hogy megtaláltam a probléma okát. A könyvjelzőimet régen állítottam be, és "Tanulás" és "Irodalom" fórumoknál "http://"-rel indult a cím "http*s*://" helyett. Ezekre a fórumokra is oda tudtam menni a könyvjelzőkkel, és csak annyi különbséget tapasztaltam, hogy időnkét, de nem mindig, kiléptetett a CH. Más különbség nem volt, és nem is mindig jelentkezett a probléma. Mindenkinek köszönöm, aki segíteni próbált! Most azt hiszem, hogy megtaláltam a probléma okát, mert mióta frissítettem a könyvjelzőimet, a hiba nem jelentkezett.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

daisy1m írta:


> Most azt hiszem, hogy megtaláltam a probléma okát


Legyen úgy.
Ezt hívják kitartó próbálkozásnak.
Az észszerű magyarázat nem mindig van meg.
Ebbe is bele kell nyugodni és örülni.
Majd akkor nyugta ha egy évig sem fordul elő újra.(Ha még jobban biztos akarnál lenni keresztpróbát csinálnál, visszaírnád a könyvjelzőt és újra jönne a hiba)


----------



## goyo (2020 November 26)

daisy1m írta:


> Azt hiszem, hogy megtaláltam a probléma okát. A könyvjelzőimet régen állítottam be, és "Tanulás" és "Irodalom" fórumoknál "http://"-rel indult a cím "http*s*://" helyett. Ezekre a fórumokra is oda tudtam menni a könyvjelzőkkel, és csak annyi különbséget tapasztaltam, hogy időnkét, de nem mindig, kiléptetett a CH. Más különbség nem volt, és nem is mindig jelentkezett a probléma. Mindenkinek köszönöm, aki segíteni próbált! Most azt hiszem, hogy megtaláltam a probléma okát, mert mióta frissítettem a könyvjelzőimet, a hiba nem jelentkezett.



Kedves @daisy1m ,

A CH sok-sok éve átállt biztonságos "lakatos" kapcsolatra (egyik pillanatról a másikra minden https-ek kezdődött akár itt, akár pl.-ul a Google találatokban); ezzel akkor automatikusan minden meglévő http:// link átugrott https:// -re.
Ezt csak azért fűztem hozzá, mert fogalmam sincs a böngésződ miért nem irányított akkor (vagy most) a biztonságos verzióra. Én nem tudom reprodukálni.

Másképp fogalmazva: a nem biztonságos oldalon elvileg be sem tudtál volna lépni évek óta.

.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

goyo írta:


> Másképp fogalmazva: a nem biztonságos oldalon elvileg be sem tudtál volna lépni évek óta.


Azt a tipikus választ várom reá: "én nem tudom de jó lett".
Én arra gondolok nem is az volt a hiba nála.(ezért kellenek a megerősítő keresztpróbák.Visszaírni ide-oda)
De ehhez türelem és odafigyelés kell.Érdemes-e, az kinek kinek az alaposságától függ.
És mint írtam:nincs mindenre magyarázat.
"Az észszerű magyarázat nem mindig van meg.
Ebbe is bele kell nyugodni és örülni."


----------



## goyo (2020 November 26)

deciso írta:


> Mivel lehetne az előző szoftverhez hasonlítva megcsinálni egy-két funkciót?
> pl jön az értesítés a kis-csengő jelnél legördül(felugrik) értesítések megnevezéssel.
> Itt jól működik az (Új)hozzászólás mint link.
> De nem jól működik a "reagált a hozzászólásodra".
> ...



Ez megvan ; "az üzenetedre" rész/link a hozzászólásodhoz visz


https://canadahun.com/fiok/alerts




.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

goyo írta:


> Ez megvan ; "az üzenetedre" rész/link a hozzászólásodhoz visz
> 
> 
> https://canadahun.com/fiok/alerts
> ...


Olvashatóság végett kiveszem a smilidet:
Ez megvan ; "az üzenetedre" rész/link a hozzászólásodhoz visz.
Igen elellenőriztem:




Köszönettel átvettem
Ott van hogy mivel reagált(tetszikkel).
Remélem beidézte szöveggel is alkalomadtán ott lesz ha beidéznek.
Ezek meg voltak az 1 hónappal ezelőttiben is.(funkcionális jól működés kell)
a Csilivili sose érdekelt.
Szóval ezen túl vagy.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

A "beidézte" is működik


----------



## goyo (2020 November 26)

deciso írta:


> Épp csak észrevételül:
> Még nem rég is volt olyan: a Google találatokon át kattintva érkeztem be.
> Azt írta nincs jogosultság elébb lépj be.
> Pedig másik lapfülön be voltam lépve



Az más tészta. Teljesen az adott (lokális/saját) böngésző/oprendszer sütikezelésednek a függvénye.

Ha van valamilyen biztonsági komponens telepítve, vagy a böngésződ úgy van beállítva, hogy letiltsa a sütiket stb.


Korábban minden böngészőnél előfordult (Explorer-nél állandóan, de másnál is), hogy egy idő után csak minden süti/cache törlésével jöttek rendbe a bejelentkezések, vagy más funkciók.

*A böngésződben egy-egy oldalon elmentett sütik arra valók, hogy egy rakat dolgot megjegyezzenek amit beállítasz; a belépés is ilyen.

Nincs igazán más módszer rá, az IP címek változhatnak, valahogy a te rendszeredből (a nálad elmentett sütikből) kell kiolvasni ezeket.*


A sütiknek azóta lett rossz visszhangja, hogy pl.-ul a hirdetések (élen a Google-val, és Facebookkal) szintén a sütik alapján tudtak beazonosítani, így tudnak "követni" egyes reklámok.

*Az elmúlt időszakban ez a két szörnyszülött (Facebook, Google), már nem is kell hogy sütit használjon*, annyira ismer (csak ők képesek erre a nyugati villágban - Ill. kínában a konkurenseik Wechat, Baidu ill. az oroszoknál még a vKontakte) olyan komoly "meta adatbázisaik" vannak a történeteddel és valós időben hasonlítják össze az adataidat.
1-2 éve már a böngésződ "újlenyomatát" az IP címedet stb. tudják és így követnek, csak ők tudják megtenni, hogy süti nélkül is kövessenek/működjenek és irtó nehéz ez ellen valójában védekezni.

.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 26)

goyo írta:


> Az más tészta. Teljesen az adott böngésző/oprendszer sütikezelésednek a függvénye.


Nem tészta hanem süti.
Okát nem biztos hogy akarom tudni.
Néha a kevesebb jobban érthető.
Simán csak megfigyelést adtam közre


----------



## goyo (2020 November 26)

deciso írta:


> Sose értettem a Google hogy az anyja picsájában csinálja, hogy kitöröltem minden sütit.



Sajnos nem ismerek "normális" magyar "videózót", vagy rendszeresen biztonsággal kapcsolatban publikálót, sem pl.-ul tesztelőt ezzel kapcsolatban.

Itt tudod ellenőrizni, hogy az adott böngésződ mit árul el rólad alapból:





AmIUnique


Fingerprint collecting platform




amiunique.org





A Facebooknak, Googlenak ennél sokkal komplexebb teljesen automatizált rendszerei vannak.

Nincs olyan böngésző amely ki tudja védeni, mindegyiknek van egyedi ujlenyomata. Még az elvileg legbiztonságosabb Brave-nek is (neki pont az, hogy minden ablakban hamis ujlenyomatot készít).

A két cég nyomkövetése ellen nincs biztonságos oprendszer. 
Az Apple oprendszerei küldik a legtöbb metaadatot (legkevésbé biztonságos), második helyen a Microsoft az Androidokkal, harmadik helyen a linuxok, de mindegyik bőven elegendő adatot küld, hogy felismerjenek.

Aki tud angolul és érdekli a biztonság, őt javaslom:









Rob Braxman Tech


I'm the Internet Privacy Guy. I'm a public interest hacker and technologist. I use my extensive knowledge of cybersecurity and tech to serve the public good....




www.youtube.com


----------



## daisy1m (2020 November 26)

goyo írta:


> Kedves @daisy1m ,
> 
> A CH sok-sok éve átállt biztonságos "lakatos" kapcsolatra (egyik pillanatról a másikra minden https-ek kezdődött akár itt, akár pl.-ul a Google találatokban); ezzel akkor automatikusan minden meglévő http:// link átugrott https:// -re.
> Ezt csak azért fűztem hozzá, mert fogalmam sincs a böngésződ miért nem irányított akkor (vagy most) a biztonságos verzióra. Én nem tudom reprodukálni.
> ...


Kedves goyo!

Már én sem tudom reprodukálni (bocs deciso, hallgatnék rád, de már nem tudok). Ha most írom vissza a könyvjelzőket http-re, akkor a cím átirányítódik a biztonságos oldalra. A régi könyvjelzőket töröltem, mindent átírtam https-re. Az viszont tény, hogy pont azon a két fórumon (és sehol máshol) volt bejelentkezési problémám, ahol a könyvjelző csak "http" volt, és nekem is az a furcsa, hogy a probléma véletlenszerűen jelentkezett, nem mindig. Úgy jöttem rá (ha valóban rájöttem, de már 2 napja nincs problémám, mióta átírtam mindent "https"-re), hogy amikor a CH belső linkjeit használtam, akkor nem volt problémám, amikor pedig a könyvjelzőket, akkor időnként volt. Akkor néztem, meg, hogy mi a különbség, ha könyvjelzővel megyek egy oldalra, illetve, ha a CH belső linkjével, és akkor láttam az eltérést a címekben. Akkor megnéztem az összes könyvjelzőmet, és láttam, hogy pontosan a 2 problémás fórumnál volt csak "http". Ezért gondoltam, hogy az lehet a hiba. Átírtam "https"-re, és egyelőre úgy tűnik, hogy minden megoldódott. Nagyon szépen köszönöm a CH-n végzett sok munkádat!


----------



## deciso (2020 November 27)

daisy1m írta:


> amikor a CH belső linkjeit használtam, akkor nem volt problémám, amikor pedig a könyvjelzőket, akkor időnként volt. Akkor néztem, meg, hogy mi a különbség, ha könyvjelzővel megyek egy oldalra, illetve, ha a CH belső linkjével, és akkor láttam az eltérést a címekben.


Ez a szakasz egy logikus megfigyelő, autodidakta fejlődése.
Jó kész.


----------



## deciso (2020 November 27)

Még egy funkció hiányzik linkként:


https://canadahun.com/beszelgetes/


Innen:



Tudom hogy el lehet érni másképp is.
Az ott úgy kínálta magát


----------



## Vooling (2023 Január 5)

Belinkelné valaki az oldal szabályzatának linkjét?
Rákerestem, de nem találtam.


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 07:29)

Az oldal alján található, itt a linkje:
Feltételek és szabályok


----------



## Vooling (Hétfő, 00:20)

Köszönöm Duncan!
Ebből nem derült ki, amire igazán konkrétan kíváncsi lennék, azaz miért nem látom az ezotérikus könyvek fórumot; link:



https://canadahun.com/temak/ezoterikus-könyvek-folyóiratok-feltöltése-v.56352/page-36


----------



## FLAMINGO (Hétfő, 07:32)

Vooling írta:


> Köszönöm Duncan!
> Ebből nem derült ki, amire igazán konkrétan kíváncsi lennék, azaz miért nem látom az ezotérikus könyvek fórumot; link:
> 
> 
> ...


*Töröld a sütiket és lépj be újra a CH-ra!*


----------

